#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-12
<KRX[web]> Добрый день. Я возвращаюсь к вопросу удаленного запуска графического приложения на убунту так, что бы интерфейс оставался только на удаленной машине. Если кто помнит конечно и был тогда.
<KRX[web]> да даже если не был.
<KRX[web]> я не нашел как это сделать, но догадался до следующего:
<KRX[web]> нужно поставить его в автозагрузку и запустить уч.запись.
<KRX[web]> остается выполнить наверное, более простую задачу: как удаленно или из под другого пользователя стартовать графическую учетную запись?
<KRX[web]> ну там автовход и все дела
<KRX[web]> может быть кто-нибудь подскажет..
<KRX[web]> сложно задать правильный вопрос гуглу. А тут я объяснил человеческим языком.
<KRX[web]> "запустить сеанс"
<KRX[web]> запустить Gnome-сессию. Уже ближе.
<KRX[web]> Благодарю за поддержку мыслями на уровне мыслей :) (а иначе почему мне думать легче стало? ;)
<KRX[web]> Привет, Инфра-хдс
<KRX[web]>  sudo -u andry gnome-session --дисплей=
<KRX[web]> вроде получается, ну тоесть должно получится.
<KRX[web]> теперь я знаю о чем гуглить! :)
<KRX[web]> ладно... я пошел на работу
<fx_> привет
<fx_> кто есть тут
<fx_> я вернулся =)
<fx_> почему в 11.04
<fx_> не отображается значок в трее gxneura
<fx_> ,,
<fx_> ??
<sharikoff> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Fail!
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<work> подскажите как принтер мфу подключить по усб
<fx_> 11
<fx_> I`m visible?
<sharikoff> угадай
<fx_> гы
<fx_> помгите плиз
<fx_> gxneur не отображает ярлыка
<fx_> ммм спасибо за помощь\
<fx_> действительно все так и было
<crazymouse> а 10.04 нормально устанавливается на апаратный рейд1? или что нужно сделать чтобы не ругалась о невозможности записи ФС на том
<incorrecto> я не смог поставить. Може у меня с руками беда
<BROS> Привет всем! Хорошей недели. Подскажите, чем лучше использовать этот чат Pidgin или XChat?
<The_MEk1> чем удобнее
<The_MEk1> тебе лично
<The_MEk1> у них функционал принципиально разный
<fx_> поможите с gxneur человечи
<BROS> The_MEk1: а что функциональнее и удобнее?
<The_MEk1> BROS: я не знаю что тебе лично будет удобнее
<The_MEk1> чисто для чата наверное лучше xchat юзать, если же не хочется запускать кучу прог и общаться в одном мультипротокольном клиенте, то из предложенных тобой ессно лучше pidgin, но есть и куча других клиентов
<BROS> спасибо
<fx_> нет ну че все такие жадные на помощь то
<BROS> fx_: спят еще все, кто знают, или не знают. В любом случае, коллега, тебе нужно подождать
<BROS> fx_: а еще лучше, сразу пиши описание проблемы. Больше шансов получить быстрый ответ
<fx_> писал 250раз ужо
<BROS> а что за проблема? что гугль пишет?
<fx_> gxneur не отображает ярлыка
<BROS> fx_: т.е. ты установил программу, и у нее нет ярлыка на рабочем столе?
<BROS> или еще где-то нет?
<fx_> в трее
<BROS> Сама программа есть? работает нормально?
<fx_> эмм
<fx_> работает xneur
<fx_> а вот надстройка запускается
<fx_> ток не отображается
<BROS> так у тебя получается кроме ярлыка проблема?
<fx_> ща гляну че мне терминал выдаст
<BROS> ярлык программы на панель добавить очень просто. В главном меню на программе вызываешь контекстное меню и выбираешь первый пункт: Add louncher to panel (в русском по-идее должно быть "Добавить ярлык на панель")
<fx_> эу
<fx_> я не совсем нуб
<fx_> не запускается нормально
<fx_> просто  в трей не отдает иконки
<NoOova> Народ как в mc открыть верхнее меню
<NoOova> я забыл
<Umren> f какой то
<Umren> f9
<Umren> так же написано все
<Umren> ..
<gid97>  /msg
<Guest90357> irc.byfly.by
<UNIm951> Guest90357 и что?
<SergeyIT> ку (вот и кончился отпуск)
<Auzzik> всем привет
<Macklaud> Auzzik: привет
<Auzzik> тут пробовал бету 11.10 поставить в virtual box, опять же на убунте, так косяк
<Auzzik> сначала не ставилась
<Auzzik> потом поставилась, начал обновлять - экран мерцать стал, точнее окно в виртуалке
<Auzzik> перезагрузил - не помогло, даже X не поднялись
<Umren> Auzzik: тут не обсуждают баги не вышедших версий
<Umren> их там over 9000
<Auzzik> ок
<Umren> есть официальный багтрекер, если хочешь беты тестить
<Auzzik> ок
<Auzzik> Umren: здесь только вопросы задают ? я помню где-то был просто канал для общения
<Umren> #linuxtalks вроде, если память не изменяет
<Umren> не, ну если про убунту/линукс (не холиворы дистров) то можешь говорить же)
<The_MEk1> никто не подскажет, как заставить комп вырубаться с кнопки в меню, если загружается гном из kdm?
<Auzzik> Umren: )
<fx_> О народ появился
<Auzzik> никто не знает средство для копирования целого раздела диска? бекапа .. из убунту
<Auzzik> dd с gui если так сказать )
<The_MEk1> да хоть тот же cp
<The_MEk1> ну а с гуём, хз
<Auzzik> хочется что-то типа deja-vu
<Auzzik> но чтобы полностью раздел - хрясь, и готово
<Auzzik> я могу скрипт написать и всё такое, но хочется gui )
<Auzzik> кстати, вот интересно, игры из ubuntu software center - которые платные, как у них с графикой? симпотичная
<Auzzik> при условии что драйвера нормальные установлены
<The_MEk1> хз, под игры винду юзаю
<Macklaud> Auzzik: Некоторые очень симпатичные =)
<fx_> gxneur не отображает ярлыка в трее
<fx_> что делать
<fx_> 11.04 unity
<NoOova> Auzzik: Акронис тру имейдж
<NoOova> с бут CD
<Auzzik> а чтобы загрузиться в убунту и скопировать раздел с windows на винт usb ?
<Auzzik> чтобы без бутов с CD обойтись
<NoOova> dd =)
<Auzzik> эт я знаю
<baronos> ппц хочу че нить написать а не могу, пол текста напишу потом думаю что фигню написал, стираю и опять думаю сижу)
<The_MEk1> :)
<Auzzik> baronos: )
<baronos> работа охранника деградирует мозговую активность)))
<NoOova> baronos: ты просто в нас влюблёе
<NoOova> влюблен
<NoOova> ты сидиш и смотриш в чат когда же мы все придем
<fx_> NoOova +1
<NoOova> но ничего не можешь нам написать
<Auzzik> )
 * Auzzik наблюдает с замиранием сердца как остроумные коментарии всплывают в окне irc
<Auzzik> ))
<fx_> ну помогите
<NoOova> прикооольно
<NoOova> gentoo - a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager
<fx_> ну человечки
<baronos> ага жаль что вас не было когда я со смарта вышел кое как сюда и писать на русском не мог, только транслит, а за транслит вроде банят, вот я с грусной миной и вышел)
<Auzzik> )
<Auzzik> fx_: я даже не знаю такое приложение )
<NoOova> на транслите можно спрашивать как настроить русский язык =)
<Auzzik> всем пока
<NoOova> fx_: не использовать gxneur
<NoOova> =)
<baronos> ну я типа спросил но никто не ответил)) но потом подумал что меня на андройд канал отправят)))
<NoOova> а мы поймали в офисе таракана 3 см
<NoOova> хотите сфоткаю покажу?
<baronos> ахахаха))) давай))
<NoOova> щас
<alexamway> привет всем ))
<baronos> хао)
<alexamway> он в системнике жил или в клаве ?)
<fx_> NoOova а че нить разумнее
<baronos> кто по эволюции разумнее таракана идет?)
<NoOova> fx_: попробуй запустить из консоли gxdeur
<NoOova> что он скажет
<SergeyIT> baronos, сисадмин, вроде )
<NoOova> http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/6692/12092011117.jpg
<baronos> недавно под воздействием рекламы пошел брать в кредит ноутбук, меня напугало то что в этом магазине у них товары ломаются через год и потом они производят замену (продавец был откровенным) но потом я подумал что блин куплю бук а на него убунту не устанÐ
<NoOova> он сидит в коробке для 50 вроде дисков CD
<NoOova> линейка на коробке
<SergeyIT> baronos: нед... длинно, порежь
<baronos> SergeyIT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/687482/
<fx_> NoOova ты опечатался?
<SergeyIT> baronos, кредит - это кабала
<Umren> NoOova: http://tinyurl.com/6j9b3sv )
<Umren> неси своего жука ))
<NoOova> Urmen: http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/6692/12092011117.jpg
<NoOova> [koshka]: Котэ?
<baronos> вот мои жуки http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/7931/26012010012.jpg
<baronos> жук носорог (самец) и жук олень)
<fx_> бля
<fx_> жуководы
<fx_> ))
<fx_> сорри за мат
<fx_> попутал с аськой
<baronos> у меня жук один сушиться я хз что у него за название на сайтах смотрел так и не нашел) а пока он не высох его в руки стремно брать)))
<Umren> носорог красавчег
<SergeyIT> народ, вам багов не хватает?
<Umren> SergeyIT: у мя ищо тараканы есть :
<SergeyIT> в голове?
<Umren> не, в контейнере :)
<SergeyIT> счастливый )
<Umren> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gromphadorhina
<Umren> красавци
<Umren> *вцы :)
<SergeyIT> бабочки красивее
<Umren> дохнут быстро, да и где их держать? )
<Umren> ехх. как же меня бесит гимп
<Umren> открываешь гимп, импортишь картинку для редактирования, и получается уже 6 меню сразу ))
<Umren> т.к. он открывает в новой, а там же еще 2 панели
<Umren> 3+3 )
<fx_> 111
<fx_> народ
<fx_> поможите с gxneur
<fx_> ну блииин
<Escsun> все спят)
<alexamway> Линухе до работы с мультимедиа как Виене до Серверной оси....
<fx_> Escsun помоги ты
<Escsun> не использую подделки кривые ))
<fx_> плииизз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> fx_: сначала обнови версию отсюда ppa:andrew-crew-kuznetsov/xneur-unstable
<Escsun> я привык переключать сам)
<fx_> 0.13 стоит
<fx_> а ну ща
<SergeyIT>  fx_, почитай заголовки http://www.google.ru/search?q=gxneur&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<alexamway> какой пакет для синезуба надо чтоб можно было предоставить доступ к файлам и тд. ?
<alexamway> 11.04 убунта
<SergeyIT> нужный
<alexamway> некто незнает ?(
<portos> Всем привет
<portos> люди помогите с разметкой 1.5 ТБ жесткого диска
<portos> как оптимально разделить
<portos> компьютер будет использован в сети как файлопомойка (архив) в основном + будет прокси сервером
<alexamway> Ssd винт файл серверу надо ставить) Саты мрут быстро)
<Umren> alexamway: ssd мрет еще быстрей
<Umren> portos: а че разделять? под систему выдели гигов 50 (можно меньше но т.к. диск большой не критично) + 1 гиг под своп на всякий случай,  остальное для помойки будет (ее отдельным разделом)
<alexamway> бездисковые винты самые шустрые. и самые надежные
<Umren> потом ее будешь монтировать под систему
<Umren> alexamway: почитай тесты, они дохнут через год
<Umren> у кого то и 6 месяцев живут
<alexamway> странно.... у меня 40гб винт система. больше года уже.
<Umren> единственное применение это систему гонять на ссд, а обычные харды для файлов.. ссд при активной записи очень быстро отказывают
<alexamway> када тока вышли я купил сразу.
<Umren> ну вот ты так и юзаешь
<Umren> тыж там не гоняешь торренты и прочее
<alexamway> нет
<Umren> короче, для файлопомойки ссд явно не подходит
<Umren> если туда гадят активно, он откажет буквально через пол года
<portos> а для /tmp и /var /usr
<portos> нужно разметку делать
<Umren> portos: не заморачивайся, сделай 2 раздела
<Umren> щас не 95 год
<portos> )
<Umren> так бы оптимально, конечно на LVM это все сделать
<portos> о
<Umren> и не париться по поводу места для разных разделов вобще
<Umren> можно ресайзить постоянно
<portos> да там я думаю все статично будет
<Umren> для помойки все очень просто и типичнро
<Umren> 2 раздела делай + свопа немного
<Umren> если с системой что то случится тупо переставишь
<Umren> подключишь помойку обратно
<Umren> думаю для тебя это оптимально
<Umren> но я сомневаюсь, что с ней что то случится )
<Umren> пока хард не сдохнет, будет работать
<portos> тогда два
<Armon2> Здравствуйте, никто случаем не знает русскоязычный канал андройд разработки?
<Umren> если бы он был он был бы тут #android-ru
<Armon2> Umren: уже пробовал, он почти пустой
<Umren> тогда забудь
<Umren> #android < сюда
<Armon2> ясно, попробую. Спасибо
<Umren> ну, там на английском
<Umren> вобще учи английский, технический английский очень простой
<Armon2> с английским как раз проблем нету
<Armon2> просто нужна помощь с приложением для мегафона
<Umren> зачем тогда тебе русский канал?
<Umren> только русский сможет тебе помочь с этим?
<Umren> мне кажется, что тут важна концепция и архитектура приложения больше
<Umren> ну или ява
<Umren> Armon2: а вобще открой для себя stackoverflow
<Armon2> согласен, но было бы здорово найти еще и заинтересованных людей, мож еще кому пригодится
<Umren> там на все твои вопросы ответят
<Armon2> читаю часто, спрашивать там еще не пробовал
<Umren> попробуй.. :)
<Armon2> сначала попробую своими силами, слишком пока общие вопросы. всеравно пошлют в гугл
<Umren> не, там репу набивают отвечая даже на тупейшие вопросы
<Umren> главное правильно вопрос составлять
<Umren> что бы не заминусовали)
<maxi_pit> доброго времени всем)
<maxi_pit> сразу вопрос, загрузчик груб не хотит грузить систему, а выдает командную строку, как эт лечиться кто нить вкурсе?
<Umren> 100500 вариантов
<Umren> я к тому, что надо подробнее быть
<maxi_pit> поставил систему "кубунта 11.04" после перезагрузки груб не хочет грузить систему, выдает коммандную строку
<SergeyIT> а ошибки выдает?
<maxi_pit> неа
<[Raiden]> maxi_pit: ком строку или приглашение на логин текстовое?
<[Raiden]> если первое, то  что-то с монтированием разделов из инитрд , если второе то с дровами на видео. Как вылечить сказать не могу+ это было гадание на кофейной гуще.
<maxi_pit> minimal bash- like line editing is supported/
<maxi_pit> как бы приветствие
<maxi_pit> а если написать hello, в ответ пишет hello word
<[Raiden]> maxi_pit: ну в общем, в убунте снаала грузится инитрд , из него подгружаются всякие модули устройств и фс , потом монтируются фс
<[Raiden]> вот последнее почему-то не произошло
<maxi_pit> проще систему попробовать переустановить или все таки эту болячку вылечить?
<maxi_pit> пишу boot, ответ: no loaded kernel
<[Raiden]> лучше переустановить, т.к. я незнаю причину
<Marumi> снести grub2 и поставить нормальный grub, или elilo
<[Raiden]> может быть как-то связано с разделом на который ставилось
<[Raiden]> я считаю груб2 нормальным, самым нормальным
<maxi_pit> с флешки есть же возможность поставить систему в текстовом режими, там можно премещаться по этапам установки, вариант???
<[Raiden]> maxi_pit: посмотреть бы fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Marumi> железо какое? мать, проц, чипсет?
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй.
<[Raiden]> если бы ядро незнало контроллер, то даже инитрд не грузанулся бы. Дело именно с разделом или его положением
<[Raiden]> я бы на это поставил 99% )
<Marumi> инитрд грузится до того, как ядру учухает чипсет
<Marumi> а грузится всё через int 13h
<Marumi> может биос кривой и не может нормально LBA->CHS
<fx_> народец
<fx_> есть задача, выдавать уведомление в определенное период с определенным интервалом,по определенным дням
<dmay> fx_: народец это кто срёт во дворе под забором а потом путена ругает что насрано :\
<Marumi> <fx_> уведомление через что?
<dmay> fx_: гуглокалендарь /thread
<Marumi> cron чем не вариант?
<fx_> желательно всплывающие
<AndroUser2>  всем привет
<dmay> AndroUser2: что сломал?
<dmay> понятно
<dmay> fx_: гуглокалендарь с десктоп нотификациями
<maxi_pit> вообщем с меню установки в текстовом режиме после выбора (установка загрузчика груб) начинает спрашивать про таблицы разделов, типо "как будем разбивать хард" эт нормально?
<dmay> maxi_pit: нет, оно решило стереть тебе виндовз, так что всё
<maxi_pit> dmay: какой нафиг виндовс?
<maxi_pit> мне линукс нравится
<dmay> maxi_pit: если у тебя есть такие вопросы, то у тебя наверняка есть виндовс
<maxi_pit> а я ему походу не всегда)))
<maxi_pit> был
<maxi_pit> давно
<maxi_pit> нету
<maxi_pit> теперь
<dmay> все вы так говорите...
<dmay> а потом контра с вовой под вайном, да...
<maxi_pit> dmay: ты читал что я спрашивал когда тока зашел сюда сегодня?
<portos> подскажите как с клавиатуры вызвать верхнее меню?
<maxi_pit> даже этого нету)
<Umren> ченидь кроме убогого гимпа полегче есть? мне восновном тока фон magic wand'ом стирать и прозрачные png делать
<Umren> а то даже пять минут в гимпе меня из себя выводят
<portos> а народ?
<dmay> Umren: paint.net :3
<portos> все нашел Alt+F1
<Umren> dmay: ты ведь знаешь, что твои советы бесполезны?
<maxi_pit> Raiden: вообщем как оказалось жесткий разбит как надо, но программа установки не видит на нем признаков наличия системы, я так понимаю либо не смонтирован жесткий и поэтому не видно либо система так и не поставилась.
<dmay> Umren: ^_______________^
<[Raiden]> maxi_pit: не, если программа установки не видит разделов. Либо это в ней какой-то баг. Либ овсетаки есть проблема с таблицей разделов (любители акронис диск сюит не редко с этим жалуются).
<[Raiden]> есть слухи что исправляется программой testdisk
<[Raiden]> но это не точно.
<maxi_pit> уже установка пошла
<maxi_pit> ((
<[Raiden]> а.. видит всетаки
<[Raiden]> если пошла
<maxi_pit> разделы видит, но не видела точки монтирования
<[Raiden]> а.. это каждый раз по новой указывается
<maxi_pit> вообщем не получилось у меня болячку полечить(
<|rapidsp|> ампутировать
<maxi_pit> кстати, кто нибудь сталкивался с проблемой создания загрузочных флешок? в частности при проверке целостности файлов где-то одна из трех флешок нормальная создается, а две уже битые
<romansyroezhkin>  помогите разобраться с tftp, не получается послать прошивкц на роутер через tftp (сообщает time out)
<Armon2> maxi_pit: unetbootin обычно без проблем все создает
<User213[web]> всем привет
<[Raiden]> Я вообще флэшки не люблю. У меня из трех только одна нормально грузится. Вторая тупит, а третья вообще в биосе для выбора загрузки не появляется
<Umren> у мя все работают )
<[Raiden]> хотя как носители уже в загруженной ос работают исправно
<Umren> видимо у тебя с юсб хостом что то не так
<User213[web]> не подскажите, можно как нибудь в убунту настроить hdmi разьем не на видео а к примеру к домашниму кинотеарту
<[Raiden]> да обычный интеловский из их чипсета. Что с ним может быть не так )
<maxi_pit> возможно, я на старом ноуте тоже помучился с усб
<Umren> [Raiden]: все что угодно
<User213[web]> что бы передовать только звук
<[Raiden]> Umren: у меня ещё другие девайсы юсб - с ними всё норм.
<User213[web]> можно?
<Umren> User213[web]: хз, я когда то давно настраивал, и показывало только видео :)
<[Raiden]> косячные флэшки одна а-дата (она кстати до какого-то ядра в линуксе определялась через раз) ,  вторая ьрансценд ультраспид. А которая хорошая - кингстон
<Umren> а звука не было
<User213[web]> мне только звук
<User213[web]> видео будет через обычный vga а з-вук hdmi-центр
<User213[web]> vga+жк телик, а hdmi+муз кинотеатр так по извращатся реально в линухе?)
<User213[web]> и одновременно что бы было...
<User213[web]> а если в телике несколько hdmi можно задействовать одновременно в дюале 2 hdmi в линухе?
<User213[web]> ???
<Umren> ахз
<User213[web]> удобно очень было бы...
<User213[web]> что бы в паре работали 2 hdmi
<[koshka]> ^..^
<SergeyIT> мяу
<[koshka]> привет, Сереж:)
<[koshka]> Скай сразу убежал)))
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> испугался
<[koshka]> вроде не страшная :D
<SergeyIT> кусачая )
<[koshka]> что нового произошло? что починили, что поломали? )))
 * [koshka] . 
<SergeyIT> здесь не чинят и не ломают, а обсуждают )
<[koshka]> блин))) тупой клиент >_<
<SergeyIT> а клиенты всегда тупые )
<[koshka]> ну я то в курсе))) из обсуждении же ясно что поломали в убунте:)
<alexamway> самая крутая якобы ось по безопасности увидела FAQ
<alexamway> а так все в порядке)
<[koshka]> за компом уже месяца полтора не сижу. обновлений наверное уже Ппц)))
 * SergeyIT собирается домой после 1 рабочего дня после отпуска (жутко устал) 
 * [koshka] ждет свой отпуск 
<maxi_pit> Raiden: а может весь сыр бор из-за того что сначала создан был раздел свап и определился он как главный, а загрузчик туда и ставиться как раз? соответственно после выключения он форматирует раздел?
<SergeyIT> [koshka], я тоже )
<[Raiden]> maxi_pit: незнаю. загрузчик часто ставится в мбр, но да, руками можно выбрать и в раздел и при этом пофиг какая там фс. На своп тоже можно
<[Raiden]> используется 1 сектор в начале раздела
<maxi_pit> мда, сейчас ситсема поставиться и посмотрим, если тоже самое. то теория верна
<[Raiden]> врятли верна
<[Raiden]> а то что я сказал не теория
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> причина в чем-то ещё была
<maxi_pit> например?
<[Raiden]> + в своп линукс не мог бы поставиться. Только после формата. Тогда бы это уже был не своп раздел.
<maxi_pit> система просто поставилась, обновилась и перезагрузилась
<maxi_pit> и больше не загрузилась(
<SergeyIT> maxi_pit, а загрузчик ставится на диск, то есть sda
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию да
<maxi_pit> sda #0/0/0 что то в этом духе
<maxi_pit> и этот же раздел является свап
<SergeyIT> своп тогда sda1
<alexamway> чем можно запустить приложение на NET 4 платформе ?
<SergeyIT> виндоуз
<alexamway> Wine жестоко повешался(
<[Raiden]> виндвос не предлагать?
<[Raiden]> )
<alexamway> нет. есть но не вариант
<maxi_pit> away [ушел делать машину]
<[Raiden]> заведи виртуалку
<alexamway> Админ приложение одно. ради него держать виндус не вариант даже виртуалку
<maxi_pit> млин что то не так нписал
<[Raiden]> тогда только вайн
<alexamway> эт шо ?
<[Raiden]> wine
<alexamway> (01:06:54) alexamway: Wine жестоко повешался(
<alexamway> интересно сколько десятков лет создатели убунты будут за адаптацией технологий успевать....
<[Raiden]> погугли запусл ли кто
<[Raiden]> запускал*
<[Raiden]> бывают ньюансы с вайном, в плане доставки либо, правки реестар и т.д. И даже в плане пересборки с патчами
<[Raiden]> либо = либ
<alexamway> даже если запустить в Вине её. как запросы заставить правильно отсылать во внешку....
<dmay> вайн это не "адаптация технологий", вайн это поделка для нищебродов, которым нужен бесплатный виндовс :/
<dmay> а .нет4-аппы можно пускать только на оффтопике на сегодня, да
<dmay> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17886 как и следовало ожидать
<alexamway> :-(
<dmay> ну или попробуй моной запустить, они, емнип, чего-то шевелились. хотя вряд ли до 4 доросли...
<dmay> хотя... http://www.mono-project.com/Compatibility
<dmay> мигель няшка ^_^
<dmay> кекеке, в 4.0 четверть пунктов  - Shared with .NET via MS-PL license
<dmay> Umren: вхер из йор гад нау? )
<Umren> dmay: кого волнует моно?
<Umren> tell me
<dmay> Umren: alexamway
<dmay> а что?
<Umren> все?
<dmay> я тебе всех по именам перечислить должен? )
<Umren> нет, я просто не понимаю зачем он нужен
<Umren> proof concept?
<dmay> в целом - как и вайн - типа бесплатный оффтопик
<Umren> кто то портит приложения на линукс и пишет под моно в студии?
<Umren> под ее профайл
<Umren> dmay: ты так делаешь?
<dmay> я, кста, не в мону тебя тыкал, а в MS-PL
<Umren> dmay: ты пользовался монодевелоп?
<[Raiden]> кстати о вайнах. Я слышал сча седега вроде сливается за регистрацию, без оплаты. Это правда не по вопросу, скорее геймерам
<dmay> Umren: пользовался. госпадеупаси >.<
<Umren> dmay: да, это ад
<Umren> dmay: такой же и моно сам по себе
<dmay> яхз, я его давно не видел )
<alexamway> спс
<dmay> alexamway: что, неуж-то завелось?
<alexamway> буду разбираться
<alexamway> у меня ещё труба на андройде лежит. с ним потихоньку пытаюсь разобраться
<alexamway> подскажите. как правильно установить две Оси на один винт ? чтобы в загручике убунты была видна ось другово жесткого диска
<alexamway> 88
<alexamway> или ось другово раздела диска
<Umren> ставишь убунту, граб2 сам все подхватит
<alexamway> нефига он неподхватил. впервые ставя убунту я угробил Вин XP и потом ручками писал пути загрузки чтоб поднять Винду
<Umren> а зачем тебе винда?
<[Raiden]> alexamway: что был оменьше телодижений лучше ставить убунут последней. Иначе просто читаеш ькак груб с длайвай восстановить. sudo update-grub обычно назодит все альтернативы. Если нет - есть вариант прописать другие ос руками.
<[Raiden]> т.е. с грубом по люому не пропадешь, он легко восстанавливается и не очень сложно настраивается еслипочитать
<[Raiden]> alexamway: ну угробить всё можно ) Тут ещё зависит немного от того как стоит винда. Лучшый вариант на первом разделе диска.
<alexamway> зачем винда - под ней я редко но сижу. када чтото серьезное делать надо. пока не научусь  в убунте все делать что и в винде есть. она будет
<[Raiden]> т.к. там ущербынй загрузчик
<[Raiden]> ЖиШи блин )
<Umren> alexamway: а что ты делаешь серьезное в винде? запускаешь контер страйк?
<alexamway> нет. восстановление данных. работа с 0 сектором. восстановление Хардов. и тд.
<alexamway> кароче все что делает ремонтник компов
<alexamway> Винда всегда в первичный сектор ставиться.
<alexamway> если не поменять разметку диска
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> т.е. да, но варианты есть.
<[Raiden]> некоторые делают кучу дисков, и ставят винду не на первый
<[Raiden]> получаетс явинда на одном, её загрузчик на первом
<alexamway> смотри. вообщем. у меня Стоит винда на внутреннем харде. и на Внешнем USB стоит Убунта
<[Raiden]> + некотоыре делают разделы под убунту перед виндой - соотв всё что прописано в загрузчике винды надо править на +Х разделов. Но они это не осилят
<[Raiden]> короче надо под ней первый раздел, потом уже без разницы что ставить
<[Raiden]> alexamway: если на разных, то вообще всё без разницы.
<alexamway> ну а как на один винт все это поставить...
<[Raiden]> загрузчик винды двойной. часть ставится в первый сектор первого раздела
<[Raiden]> груб перезаписывает только мбр
<[Raiden]> и спокойно грузит винду
<gid97> bvtyj
<gid97> имено
<[Raiden]> это если груб на тот же диск ставить
<gid97> нет
<gid97> прописовается загрузчик с того диска
<[Raiden]> ?
<alexamway> блин. как мне вообщем сделать чтобы убунта была с Win XP на одном диске внутреннем ?
<[Raiden]> выбор же есть при установке, можно груб поставить на внешний хард, не обязательно на сла
<[Raiden]> *сда
<gid97> из хп установку линя запустить
<alexamway> на внутреннем XP уже стоит
<[Raiden]> alexamway: создать раздел для убунты после раздела с виндой и поставит ьубунту не трогая настройки загрузчика.
<[Raiden]> вс
<[Raiden]> ё
<gid97> как тогда будет убунту грузится
<alexamway> убунта со вторичного раздела будет грузиться ?
<[Raiden]> gid97: из мбр
<[Raiden]> alexamway: да, с любого, хоть с 10-го, хоть с экстендет
<gid97> понятно но гемор
<alexamway> надо тогда просто пробовать вначале действительно с Винды запустить Линя
<[Raiden]> с апсолютно любого, но если не хочешь вникать как востанавливается загрузка винды, разделы надо создавать после виндового
<gid97> не проше всё ставить на fat32 и из под xp запустить установку линя
<Umren> производительно
<Umren> )
<alexamway> фат УГ
<[Raiden]> Я описал как ставиться линукс убунту. Самый простой доступный способ
<alexamway> при внезапном сбое данные улетают в торбу
<[Raiden]> А вы там хоть на фат ставьте, если умеете
<gid97> не сильно падает  пройзводительность
<Umren> да, делаешь 2 раздела в один пихаешь ведро, в другий ставишь бубен, он сам все найдет
<Umren> хп, в7 находит
<gid97> не сравнивай
<gid97> прот разные веши речь идёт
<alexamway> если сча буду все это делать буду без чата(
<gid97> понятно
<alexamway> как в Квирке суда попасть кто знает ?
<alexamway> там клановый чат у меня... выйти и суда зайти.
<gid97> через ирк клиент
<alexamway> Квирк и есть Ирк клиент
<gid97> у админов адрес спроси
<alexamway> Urmen - у тя есть аська ?
<Umren> alexamway: нет
<Umren> alexamway: на андроиде andchat клиент для ирц
<alexamway> ок. спс
<alexandr> привет всем
<alexandr> народ подскажите что сделать у меня звук пропал на убунту 11.04
<GrafVampir> переустанови пакеты с ALSA и PulseAudio.
<alexamway> виджтты гробят андройд*
<alexamway> повис гад(
<DarthGrey> это кодеры а не виджеты
<andrey_> Я юзал androirc
<DarthGrey> кто бы им руки оторвал
<alexamway> йа) xD
<alexamway> давай адреса)
<maxi_pit> Reiden: таже ...ня, видимо я был прав
<GrafVampir> <alexandr> и еще проверь, может пользователь не хватает прав. под рутом попробуй
<alexandr> вот бы вспомнить как флсф и пулсаудио
<alexandr> алса
<maxi_pit> Raiden: таже ...ня видимо я был прав
<dmay> андроид это жалкий закос под иось же
<Umren> dmay: ога, то то я и смотрю иос патенты андроида нарушает
<Umren> в иос5
<dmay> Umren: это не делает ведроит меньше закосом
<dmay> Umren: кстати, подкинь ссылку почитать?
<alexamway> как подключиться ....
<alexamway>  ошибка вылазит(
<Umren> dmay: google > htc подает в суд на apple после передачи патентов от google
<Umren> что то типо, везде новости были
<Umren> во, первый линк )
<dmay> охлол
<dmay> купили перекупленные патенты и сразу всуд всуд всуд
<Umren> там и панель сверху они украли
<Umren> с нотификейшионами
<Umren> и куча всего
<dmay> патентоиды такие патентоиды
<Umren> dmay: ну так гугл и покупает моторолу из-за патентов, что бы взяких троллей пинать
<Umren> типа мс и эппл
<Umren> которые кроме патентов ниче не умеют
<alexamway> гугл и покупает моторолу из-за патентов, что бы взяких троллей пинать --- :-D
<dmay> ничоничо не умеют, правда у них на пару 99% десктопов и треть(?) смартов, ога. а так ничо не умеют :3
<DRN_> всем привет.
<dmay> DRN_: что сломал?
<DRN_> ничего :-)
<dmay> а чего пришёл?
<Umren> dmay: опять про десктопы и 90е ?
<Umren> ок
<dmay> Umren: ладно, ладно, линукс сильно вырос, у мс с апплем теперь 98%
<DRN_> да чо-то вот под вечер делать нечего.
<Umren> dmay: кого это волнует? твои десктопы?
<dmay> кекеке, а хтц, видимо, решили отомстить за старое судилище, где аппель их поимел XD
<Umren> мс на очереди
<Umren> ща манго выйдет, их за мультитаск эппл засудит :D
<Umren> ну и еще за календарик и прочее
<dmay> кстатида, надо за попкорном сходить, чтоль )
<dmay> не, календарик это из "общеизвестный и применяемых" идей, как то так
<Umren> если это не календарик с мультитачем ))
<dmay> а многозадачность может и быть. хотя она в вп7 поумнее иосьной, теоритически
<Umren> наврядли
<Umren> dmay: вп7 и иос это как в win3.1 и win7
<Umren> примерно так же различаются
<dmay> главное не такая прожорликая как в ведроиде XD
<dmay> Umren: лицопальма. ты хоть немного про предмет почитай, чтоб так не позориться )
<dmay> в вп7 иосеподобная многозадачность, только допиленая с учетом нескольких плюшек
<Umren> dmay: нокия захудалая с симбианом и то ща лучше работает :D
<dmay> Umren: на вп7? :3
<Umren> на мертвом симбиане, а нокия на вп7 - не, не видел :D
<dmay> когда увидишь будет уже слишком поздно, мвахахахахах!
<alexamway> :-D
<Umren> а что там видеть?
<alexamway> ща по диску пошарился) смотрю даже старенькие ещё до 3.1 версии винды есть)
<User642[web]> всем привет! почему  в пингине неработает чат?
<alexamway> Ностальгия по 90м годам и пенькам 1
<alexamway> )))
<dmay> User642[web]: потому что пингин - мамно. а что?
<Umren> dmay: жирнота же
<Umren> User642[web]: неправильно настроил значит
<dmay> Umren: ну а как с пингиноё^wводами ещё?
<alexamway> User642[web]: как ты зашел через Веб в чат ??? подкинь ссылку плз
<paracelsss> ?
<paracelsss> привет люди .кто помочь сможет с mbr ?
<paracelsss> есть тут кто живой?
<victor0000> paracelsss:  маленкий файл mbr есть?
<skai> ;3R
<paracelsss> victor0000: вобщем дело такое . была винда7  и убунта . винду казнил - в списках выбора  систем винда осталась как бы ее убрать отттуда ?
<victor0000> paracelsss: ненадо то боюсь, лучше снова очистить и установка.
<Nor8> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<paracelsss> victor0000: весь винт немогу очистить на нем 300 гб информации нужной. но пробовал переустановить убунту, не помогло
<paracelsss> ubuntuhelp: Nor8: благодарю сейчас испробую
<paracelsss> ubuntuhelp: благодарю сейчас испробую
<paracelsss> Nor8: ок
<gizmo_> привет всем!)
<victor0000> !mbr
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<victor0000> !mbr | paracelsss
<ubuntuhelp> paracelsss: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<gizmo_> помогите настроить сеть одновременно NFS сервер сделать) есть вай фай роутер раздает инет не пойму как сделать сеть?
<paracelsss> ubuntuhelp: ага уже там читаю
<gizmo_> на компе и на ноуте тоже естественно вай фай)
<gizmo_> по мо ги те!!
<NTFS> рас рас
<incorrecto> gizmo_:  Не понятно, что тебе надо?
<victor0000> !nfs | gizmo_:
<ubuntuhelp> gizmo_:: сетевая файловая система. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo для информации !nfs-nis об установке и настройке.
<paracelsss> victor0000: ща тоже попробую
<gizmo_> NFS сервер настроил и клиент машину тоже но сети нет между компами
<User275[web]> не подскажите как подключить wifi между виндой и убунту
<gizmo_> можно через роутер же сделать сеть? ведь так
<User275[web]> wpa2 personal защита, пароль вожу, не подключается...
<User275[web]> комп комп делаю
<User275[web]> сеть видит а нет воспринимает пароль
<User275[web]> может фаервол настроить
<victor0000> User275[web]: ifconfig;iwconfig;sudo iwlist scan
<Ikun-ru> ама в копыте сообшение от вендозятников приходят в виде ??????????????????????
<Ikun-ru> всем ня ксати)
<NTFS> всем привет
<victor0000> User275[web]: пакета уст wicd
<NTFS> что надо сделать чтоб, запустить Compiz на ATI X800?
<User275[web]> ок
<User275[web]> а так wlan0 видит
<victor0000> jr
<victor0000> ok*
<gizmo_> ребята
<NTFS> киньте хоть ссылкой что ль
<paracelsss> ubuntuhelp: консольный граб я непонимаю. Может знаешь графическую прогу для этих целей ??
<victor0000> !burg | paracelsss:
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='burg'
<gizmo_> как сделать сеть для передачи данных тоесть NFS сервер и клиент + посредством роутера с выходом обоих машин в интернет
<victor0000> paracelsss: burg пакета уст
<gizmo_> это реально?))
<paracelsss> victor0000: спастибо))))
<paracelsss> gizmo_: где то на торентах видал эту тему . наверное можно)
<rekcuFniarB> paracelsss: http://img.flashtux.org/upload/img132de402cc38x3a9d0624.png
<Van_93> здравствуйте ребят, у меня проблема
<victor0000> Van_93: опять
<Van_93> пробую кинуть драйвера на видеокарту нвидию, пишет проблему, надо выключить x-server. Как этого сделать незнаю
<Van_93> victor000: Начаниющий ведь :)
<Van_93> кто знает что надо делать? гуглил - не помогло
<rekcuFniarB> Van_93: выходишь из своего DE (гном там или что), в меню логина вибираешь консольный вход.
<artus> Van_93, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<rekcuFniarB> Либо просто sudo telinit 3
<paracelsss> попросил какой от загрузчит удалить , ради совместимости lol ...удаляю
<Van_93> ввел /etc/init.d/gdm stop. Чёрный екран, надписи Worker 1923 бла бла бла kill it
<artus> Van_93, а ты откуда писал то? из tty1-5 ?
<Van_93> в терминале
<Van_93> есть еще варианты? остальное не запомнил, надо было ребут делать
<Van_93> ктото говорил что надо запустить в консольном режиме. Что дальше делать?
<rekcuFniarB> Van_93: дальше после чего?
<Van_93> после того как запустился консольный режим
<rekcuFniarB> Ну логинишься.
<rekcuFniarB> Ставишь драйвер.
<rekcuFniarB> и sudo reboot
<artus> ребут зачем?
<artus> просто гдм стартуй
<rekcuFniarB> А что, после установки драйвера не надо? Хз, всегда перезагружался.
<artus> ненадо
<Van_93> а драйвер ставить обычной ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.53-pkg1.run   ?
<Van_93> или sh ?
<artus> кстати, ести нвидиа и так чешутся руки ставить с оффсайта то sgfxi в помощ)
<artus> проблем нет )
<Van_93> а sgfxi это собственно что?)
<artus> просто запусти, оно само все стянет и поставит ) и запустит)
<artus> а так же скомпилит модуль)
<artus> !sgfxi
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sgfxi'
<artus> странно, было вроде
<rekcuFniarB> artus: подозреваю что компиляция модуля сфейлится, у него наверняка нет компиляторов и что там ещё надо.
<rekcuFniarB> Хедеры и прочая фигня
<artus> rekcuFniarB, сфейлитцо sgfxi?
<artus> Van_93, http://code.google.com/p/sgfxi/
<rekcuFniarB> artus: ну так он с оффсайта скачал .run файл ж
<artus> а, ну ручками да, может и ругнутцо)
<Van_93> попробовал через консольный режим, та же самая ошибка, x-server
<Van_93> ясно
<Van_93> придётся гуглить дальше
<Umren> dmay: нашел кстати редактор, pinta
<Umren> dmay: paint.net но мультиплатформенный %)
<Umren> легкий, палочка есть слои немного эффектов итд
<Umren> очень быстрый
<Umren> и приятный интерфейс, то что надо короче
<Van_93> ребята мне удалось выключить икс-сервер, но потом очередная ошибка) unable to determine the version of the kernel sourses. Что делать?)
<RfAFdlS> Что делать, если metacity не запускается при входе? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=107776.0 не помогло :(
<dmay> Umren: Gtk# for Windows (Required) это же епичней чем стопицот мб .нета >.<
<dmay> .нет хотя бы работает, и там нет этих ущербных иконок
<Nor8>  RfAFdlS: Поставить fusion-icon, запустить и выбрать metacity или компиз.
<dmay> Umren: а для макоси оно просит Mono for OS X (Required) айлолд
<RfAFdlS>  Nor8: спасибо, пробую
<dmay> Umren: что ты там говорил про ненужность моны? :3
<dmay> Umren: и про обезьянок, кодящих под ВС для линукса? https://github.com/jpobst/Pinta/blob/master/Pinta.sln
<Umren> dmay: ок, первая программа на моно которая мне нравится
<dmay> но это всё ерунда. у меня есть более концептуальный вопрос.
<dmay> ехать в мак за хавчиком или не ехать?
<RfAFdlS>  Nor8: запустил fusion-icon, но выбора нигде предоставлено не было, экран поморгал и всё
<Nor8> RfAFdlS: пкм на иконке делал?
<RfAFdlS>  Nor8: сори, на какой иконке?
<Nor8> RfAFdlS:  Все, вопрос снят ))))
<RfAFdlS> лол Старательный  recordmydesktop http://itmages.ru/image/view/279939/744fdbc0
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31730
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Опять реклама в прямом эфире? :-D
<[Raiden]> ага
<novns> когда они уже сдедают какой-нибудь офис шустрым?
<[Raiden]> гнумерик
<Nor8>  Так вроде не медленный он )))
<novns> это да, он устро запускаетсся
<novns> *быстро
<novns> но длинные документы всё равно открывает тяжело
<novns> (я про абиворд, на самом деле)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/616724/ - сильно не бейте.
<novns> а что не бейте-то?
<novns> конкуренция полезна
<mva> novns: 1) "шустрость" — понятие субъективнее просто некуда
<mva> novns: 2) Calligra
<novns> ок, посмотрим
<[Raiden]> частичная гибернация интересная мысль. Много из того что грузится одинаково постоянно
<novns> а шустрость - вот у меня есть документ на 600 страниц
<novns> (чужой)
<[Raiden]> это называется ссзб
<[Raiden]> надо было делать поменьше
<novns> мс оффис моментально показывает первые страницы и продолжает грузить в фоновом режиме
<novns> опенофис (или либре - не важно), жужжит пять минут
<novns> а если размер окна случайно изменить - жужжит по  новой
<[Raiden]> а всё потому, что ты багрепорт не отослал
<paracelsss> k.lb rfr пкги2
<[Raiden]> :)
<novns> да, я такое
<paracelsss> люди как grub2 открыть?
<novns> *такой
<[Raiden]> !grub
<paracelsss> установлен а в приложениях нет его ....
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: спс
<[Raiden]> используй synaptic он подроблей чем центр приложений
<[Raiden]> *бней
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: заходил в него , прога там есть . а как запустить ее оттуда ?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Нюанс тут такой, что вопрос про груб был минут 40 назад, автор вопроса тот же, ссылка была та же, но есть ли результат? ;-)
<[Raiden]> paracelsss: ещё ставить надо. А запустить через alt+f2 , через меню, если консольная то в gnome-terminal
<paracelsss> Nor8: результат есть ! граб установлен   но не запущен .
<Nor8> Отселя проистекает вопрос "Умеет ли молодежь читать вообще?" )))
<[Raiden]> знать бы ещё что значит запустить граб и зачем )
<paracelsss> Nor8: как кто то говорил. вдое могут смотреть на предмет но видеть разное... но это я так...)))
<paracelsss> *двое
<Nor8> paracelsss: Да, да, один книгу, другой фигу ))))
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: ща попробую
<[Raiden]> paracelsss: сделай sudo update-grub , больше ничего делать не надо юзеру. По крайней мере не прочитав линк выше.
<[Raiden]> и даже это не надо )
<paracelsss> пошел делать...
<Sergey_IT> ку
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: он вообще должен отображаться в приложениях?
<paracelsss> Sergey_IT: ку
<[Raiden]> paracelsss: нет
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: ага спс ищу дальше )))
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss, а зачем он в приложениях? Он в mbr должен быть
<[Raiden]> paracelsss: в меню отображаются в основном графические программы, консольные нет
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: так этот графический
<paracelsss> Sergey_IT: вот мне мбр и нужно исправить.  но я незнаю как . ибо в линуксе незнаю ничего
<[Raiden]> paracelsss: этот, это какой?
<[Raiden]> груб2 - не графический
<[Raiden]> я есть ушел
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: хммм . мне тут товарищ из чата скидывалссылку на граб фото . там он графический
<Sergey_IT> вот когда биос графический будет, тогда и загрузчик таким может стать
<[Raiden]> paracelsss: этот товарищь что-то путает
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: все может быть
<[Raiden]> графические настройщики для граба есть
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: во подскажи подалуйсто
<[Raiden]> да я не помню )
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: и на том спасибо))) быды знать что они есть
<mva> @voice paracelsss
<[Raiden]> не пользуюсь. в гугл вбей ubuntu grub editor
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss, тебе шашечки или ехать?
<paracelsss> Sergey_IT: всмысле?
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss, такси не видел что ли? )
<paracelsss> Sergey_IT: ничего непонял . мне попроще бы как нибудь )))
<paracelsss> вообщем все что мне нужно это удалить винду из списка загрузки вот и все
<[Raiden]> можешь сделать sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/30_os-prober.bak  и sudo update-grub    и в меню вроде останется только линукс.
<[Raiden]> если вру вернешь файлик на место )
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/30_os-prober.bak    что это за команда ?    апдейт я делал уже
<[Raiden]> mv переносит файл
<[Raiden]> или переименовывает. В этом случае и то и другое
<paracelsss> придумал . подскажите где находится этот мбр , я лучше удалю его и переустановлю все
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: спасибо тебе большое за помощ!
<novns> mbr находится на диске начиная с самого первого байта, точный размер не помню
<[Raiden]> мбр это первые сектор на хдд, первые 512байт
<novns> удалять его не надо даже пытаться
<paracelsss> проклятье какое то чтож делать то
<novns> чай пить, чо
<incorrecto> Переустановиться не вариант?
<paracelsss> incorrecto: переустанавливал толку нет, все равно винду видит которую удалил уже
<[Raiden]> paracelsss: короче как работает груб и как настраивается - бот линк выдавал. На словах долго. Можно не читать, просто найти граф. редактор , их есть несколько
<[Raiden]> но надо гуглить
<paracelsss> novns: и то верно . кофейку только )
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: вот ищу .... пока только консольные нашлись
<incorrecto> paracelsss: А загрузчик у тя где? В мбр?
<incorrecto> paracelsss: Или ты создавал boot?
<paracelsss> incorrecto: хз непомню куда ставил
<[Raiden]> переустановиться что бы убрать из меню винду? :)
<[Raiden]> гг
<novns> интересно
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: я бы весь винт отфарматировал но немогу. там нужно лежит
<incorrecto> paracelsss: у тя судя по всему грубый не в мбр
<novns> в 452-м году до н.э. ничего не было
<novns> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/452_BC
<novns> в соседних годах полно событий
<[Raiden]> incorrecto: ты хоть спросил в чем проблема?
<fx_> приветбл
<paracelsss> вообще мот что нашел ----You just need to add following three lines to grub configuration file (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<Nor8> novns: Не поверишь, диск с данными за тот год в библиотеке не сохранился ))))
<paracelsss> но по этому адресу нет этого файла
<[Raiden]> paracelsss: как убрать виндовс я тебе уже ответил, достаточно 1 из конфиго перенести и граб-апдейт запустить
<fx_> в чем может с unity быть трабла
<incorrecto>  [Raiden]: Стояла винда и бубунта. Винду снёс,но вариант загрузки остался?
<[Raiden]> incorrecto: ну да, только винжу вроде не сносили. Просто сказал что хочет пункт меню убрать )
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: эх ну на страх и риск попробую .
<fx_> вот так вот раз и не че сделать не могу, то есть вот аська открыта там могу писать а мышкой куда не тыкни все не работает
<fx_> как будто поверх всего слой
<incorrecto>  [Raiden]: На сколько я в курсе делов,при наличии двух систем создаётся раздел боот. А если одна система-то в мбр грубый устанавливается.
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: невозможно выполнить stat для «/etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<[Raiden]> Хм, тогда незнаю
<17SABCQ08> Господа
<fx_> а нет вот внутри одного окна могу управлять
<paracelsss> Ну ладно всем большое спасибо за помощь! пойду выносить мозг соседу
<NoOova> Господа я виден и читабелен?
<incorrecto> paracelsss: Есть один опасный вариант. Акронисом форматни мбр.
<fx_> нет
<fx_> блин
<dmay> акронис? кто-то сказал акронис???
<fx_> че делать
<paracelsss> incorrecto: ты телепат . я только про него подумал
<incorrecto> NoOova: Да норм всё
<NoOova> incorrecto: МБР форматируется записью блока 512 бит в первый самый блок на винте
<NoOova> т.е.
<dmay> акронис умеет только две вещи - пищать и ломать
<paracelsss> NoOova: видно тебя
<NoOova> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512
<NoOova> вот как то так
<NoOova> =)
<[Raiden]> NoOova: )) я тоже как-то так хотел ответить. )
<incorrecto> Да,акронис хардам дух вышибает. Пользоваться можно крайне редко
<NoOova> кто знает в чем отличия php5-cgi и php5-fpm
<paracelsss> значит сначала акронис... потом сосед )))  я акронисом убил подруге винт, с дипломной работой . потому что вместо Д он указал что это Е раздел))))
<incorrecto> NoOova: Чё это такое?
<NoOova> paracelsss: теперь можешь приглашать её домой на восстановление =)
<NoOova> incorrecto: пакеты пхп5
<NoOova> интересует чем принципиально fpm отличается от cgi
<incorrecto> NoOova: вообще не в курсе что это
<paracelsss> NoOova: эт точно)))))
<incorrecto> У мну вот флеш плеер в епифане не робит. Кто сталкивался с таким?
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, http://adw0rd.ru/2010/nginx-and-php-fpm/
<incorrecto> Дай мне,говорит,флеш плеер. А он установлен. Десятый.
<novns> какой смысл пользоваться епифане?
<incorrecto> novns: Да прикольный брауз. Быстрее хрома.
<novns> что под быстротой имеется в виду?
<incorrecto> novns: Скорость открытия веб страниц.
<novns> хром - самый шустрых, по моим субъективным оценкам
<novns> епифани - это же webkit-gtk
<NoOova> Господа что можете сказать про dotdeb.org
<NoOova> ?
<incorrecto> novns: Да,вебкит. Если сравнивать 2 епифан и хром-то хром быстрее.
<novns> NoOova, могу сказать, что впервые услышал от вес прямо сейчас
<novns> *вас
<incorrecto> novns: А третий епифан меня удивляет.
<wildDAlex> Блин, задолбало. Время от времени перестают работать выпадающее меню у части значков в трее Unity. Кто-нидь встречался с подобным?
<novns> wildDAlex, да забудьте вы про юнити на пару лет ещё
<novns> или пишите багрепорт
<[Raiden]> Я встречался с меню на доке левом
<novns> надо читать .xsession-errors
<incorrecto> novns: Что значит забыть?
<novns> incorrecto, не пользоваться
<[Raiden]> ...в виртуалке. На рабочую машину такое ставить нельзя.
<[Raiden]> )
<incorrecto> novns: У меня вот убунта 11.10,а вней только унитазы:2д и 3д
<novns> или они в конкуренции с гномешеллом доведут до ума
<wildDAlex> Да вот подумываю забить на него. Баг на баге и багом погоняет. А ведь ему уже больше полугода.
<incorrecto> Да норм он пашет
<novns> incorrecto, ставьте третий гном и какой-нибудь нормальный лаунчер, типа awn
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 будет гном3.2 , другая версия гтк возможно. А в тестовом - тестовый гном 3.1.5
<novns> гноме-шелл, кстати, гораздо шустрее юнити
<dmay> доки - устаревшее мамно
<[Raiden]> может рано  ещё вывод делать
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, на сайте же все написано
<wildDAlex> Кроме значков непонятная хрень. Настроил, что при наведении курсора в правый верхний угол - сворачивание всех окон. Правый нижний - экспоз. То работает, то нет. Вот сейчас экспоз работает, а сворачивание нет. Минут через десять может само заработать.
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: Спасибо за ссылочку!
<novns> wildDAlex, пишите багрепорты
<novns> юнити - сырое и недоделанное
<incorrecto> novns:Дык и так третий гном стоит
<[Raiden]> Чего плохо, я незнаю этих сред хорошо ни юнити, ни ГШ , а как выйдет 11.10 по ним тут вопросов посыпится дохрена
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> incorrecto, имеется в виду, gnome-shell
<incorrecto> novns: гном 3.1.91
<novns> incorrecto, цитирую - "убунта 11.10,а вней только унитазы:2д и 3д"
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], думаю и никто не знает - междусобойчики будут ))
<wildDAlex> Вообще чисто внешне Юнити все таки поприятней второго гнома... Но юзабилити...
<[Raiden]> дел ов том что это не гном3 и не 3.2 , это промежуточная тестовая версия.
<novns> снесите ваши унитазы и попробуйте родной гномовский шелл
<novns> он там в ppa каком-то есть
<incorrecto> novns: Да ,так и есть. А в системном мониторе написано,что гном 3
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 в офиц репах есть гномшелл и гном фаллбэк
<[Raiden]> доставить надо только
<wildDAlex> Гномшелл ведь в 11,04 убивает начисто Юнити? Потом восстановиться возможно будет?
<novns> incorrecto, гном - гномом, но вместо родного шелла используеься юнити
<novns> *используется
<novns> юнити - это не часть гнома, это разработка каноникала для убунты
<[Raiden]> wildDAlex: впринципе можно. Я так смотрел. Хотя не советую. http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-1104.html
<[Raiden]> лючше подождите октября или в виртуалке посмотрите
<Sergey_IT> каноникал разводит зоопарк...
<novns> в гноме-шелел что сейчас больше всего подкупает - выбор категорий делается двумя кликами, а не десятью как в юнити
<novns> правда в старом гноме одного хватало
<novns> а что не нравится - то что трей прячется, а трей - это то что должно быть на экране всега
<novns> *всегда
<incorrecto> novns: Да, в репах есть шел. Ставлю.
<novns> incorrecto, у нему придётся привыкать
<novns> там слишком по-другому всё
<incorrecto> novns: Да я его в генту юзал. Норм.
<[Raiden]> А я переехал на кеды. Думаю тут будет спокойней, как минимум года полтора.
<[Raiden]> )
<incorrecto> Как зайти в него?
<[Raiden]> влайт дм сессию выбери
<[Raiden]> релогин делай
<incorrecto> Понял
<Homer> хм, помогло
<skai> [Raiden]: самое спокойное будет на опенбоксе:)еще лет так тыщу:)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: В октябре, есть подозрение, тоже придется переезжать или на кде или хфце, если гугль роллинг не выпустит )))
<skai> Nor8: в октябре выйдет 16 федя, 12 суся и 11.10 убунта.есть выбор же.кеды, гном и юнити:)
<skai> ну один из них в самом начале ноября выйдет
<incorrecto> Ну вот. Красота. Почти как дома.
<gid97> гном рулит
<Nor8> skai: Они все на гноме третьем, в сусе хфуе не видел, но в феде это ужас какой то ))))
<skai> компиз с юнити труЪ
<skai> Nor8: ты про сусю?она на кедах.остальное в ней постольку поскольку
<Nor8> skai Так кеды я могу в кубунту пользовать, зачем мигрировать то,
<skai> Nor8: а чисто из интереса:)там же яст есть.его чтото хвалят:)
<Nor8> skai: Да не, особой разницы не заметил я, синаптика там нет, да и два пароля не айс, отвык ))))
<skai> Nor8: в убунте нет синаптика же тож теперь
<skai> а судо и там мона настроить
<incorrecto> А унитазы можно поудалять теперь?
<Nor8> skai: Удобные там утилиты, конечно, для настройки сети и системы, но это терпимо.
<Nor8> skai: Там нет синаптика вообще, а не просто выпилен.
<skai> Nor8: совсем?в этих их фактори?
<incorrecto> Синаптик и центр приложений объеденили.
<incorrecto> Теперь в центре как в синаптике
<Nor8> skai: Ты сусе видел вообще вживую? )))
<skai> Nor8: с кедами тока
<skai> Nor8: так что синаптик даж не искал
<Nor8> skai: Там его можно формально прикрутить, но он не работает как в убунту, точнее вообще практически не работает ))
<skai> Nor8: ну так синаптик - для дпкг:)так же как и апт:)а суся - не деббазед
<incorrecto> Суся rpm
<[Raiden]> он там не выпелен, т.к. его там небыло
<[Raiden]> там yast пакетами рулит, 1 из входящих в него утилит + zypper
<Nor8> skai: Вообще, дефолтная прога для установки софта там не айс, да  в самом сусе не хватает стабильности. ВО всяком случае 64-битной на момент выхода.
<skai> а в федоре кроме гном пакаж менеджера кто есть?
<skai> в гном3 няшный пакаж менеджер
<[Raiden]> И кстати оно гибче чем пакетная система убунты. Например можно подключить реп и снять галку автообновления  с него
<Nor8> skai: Федя на момент релиза обычно совсем плоха, я джае не знаю, как ее выпускают такой ))))
<[Raiden]> или в комстроке при обновлении можно как обычно, а можно указать конкретный реп
<skai> Nor8: то есть ты не пробовал в ней работать
<[Raiden]> + ещё репы могут иметь приоритеты
<skai> [Raiden]: то есть ты в дебиане не смотрел выборочные обновления с тестинга?
<Nor8> skai: Почему же, работал, но говорю, отвык от двух паролей и привык к некоторым плюшкам убунту.
<skai> держись, мужыки
<skai> сча сплиты пойдут
<incorrecto> Что такое сплиты?
<[Raiden]> skai: Я убунте не смотрел. А дебиан тут не в тему :)
<dmay> чотакое?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это да, сусе больше таким мелочам внимания уделяет, собственно, она по удобство даже чуть удобнее, чем убунту, но все-равно не хватает чего то, мож простоты убунтовской )))
<skai> [Raiden]: ну так убунта наследует его пакетную систему.так что про обновления выборочно - тут мимо
<[Raiden]> skai: ну и как указать апту обновиться с конкретного? :)
<[Raiden]> Хотя может и можно
<[Raiden]> но в мане чего-то не видал
<Nor8> skai: Выпустят скоро роллинг обновленный от Дебиан Минт, тоже неплохой дистр, хотя шифрование разделов при установке дистра пока не додумались прикрутить ))))
<skai> [Raiden]: apt.conf же.отредактировать и все
<[Raiden]> я об этом впервые слышу. А зипперу указать в строке и всё
<skai> ну так а как он поймет, что у тебя выбрано в качестве стабильных реп?тож конфиг нужен
<skai> потом тока указывать в апт-гете с чего ставить-обновлять
<[Raiden]> ещё у них там есть онклик установки. качается 1 файл, кликается, появляется гуи с выбором того что файл предлагает поставить. И далее выкачиваются пакты какие выбраны )
<[Raiden]> почти как метапакеты, но ен совсем.
<skai> [Raiden]: то есть они осилили gdebi сделать?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> гдеби поставит пакет по которому кликнули и зависимости
<dmay> [Raiden]: это какбэ по типу setup.exe чтоль? XD
<skai> то есть они ниасилили даж гдеби сделать?слабаки
<[Raiden]> а тиам 1 клик может поставить любое количество программ , не одну + ест ьвыбор
<[Raiden]> dmay: фактически да
<skai> [Raiden]: то есть они осилили убунту софтвар центр?
<[Raiden]> как сетап с выбором компонентов
<dmay> [Raiden]: я это записал. потом кидаться буду :3
<[Raiden]> skai: нет ) Ты можешь разместить такой файл на веб. И вместо каких либ оманипуляций типа sudo apt-add-repo , чел просто кликает и галки жмакает
<skai> [Raiden]: типо апт-линка?
<[Raiden]> а таких незнаю )
<skai> жамкнул на сцылочко - и установил?
<[Raiden]> возможно, если собрат ьвсе костыли для пакетной системы дебиана, она повторит сусевую
<skai> а вот и сплиты
<dmay> апт-линк это тот-же апт-гет, только из браузера
<skai> [Raiden]: почему костыли?костыль - эт чтото велосипедное
<skai> а это было сразу
<[Raiden]> Короче мне показалось что там сделано лучше.
<incorrecto> Почему они вышли? Скучно стало?
<skai> вот zypper - эт как раз костыль над рпм.
<skai> дает ему те возможности, которых лишили его его создатели
<skai> а у деба все сразу было
<[Raiden]> skai: dpkg, apt-cache , apt-get , apt-oncd , dpkg-buildpackage , dpkg-source , gdebi , synaptic , aptitude - я не все назвал. Теперь ещё выясняется что ест ькакой-то apt-link
<[Raiden]> вы возможно видите в этом пакетную систему.
<skai> [Raiden]: всего лишь морды к дпкг
<[Raiden]> А я надор костылей
<[Raiden]> б*
<moze> Привет всем!
<skai> ну так тыж не задумался над значением слова костыль.костыль - подпорка, когда нет ноги
<skai> у деба есть нога
<skai> сразу придумана
<dmay> moze: что лучше, рпм или дпкг?
<[Raiden]> в сусе всего 2 морды к рпм + сборщик пакетов - и этого хватает на всё
<skai> у суси крутой костыль
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=package-management   про управление пакетов
<skai> но он все равно костыль
<moze> dmay, ты реально в место приветствия вынес мне мозг! )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: по твоему списку сразу видно что самые полные упрвляшки у сусе и мандривы
<Nor8> skai: zypper скорее консольный аналог синаптика
<[Raiden]> в других случаях надо прибегат ьк ещё каким-то средствам
<dmay> moze: вон с канала, слабаки здесь не нужны!
<skai> Nor8: он решает то, что не запланировано создателями рпм.следовательно - он костыль
<moze> Я знаю я тряпка, но я исправлюсь!
<artus> dmay, не бузи )
<skai> artus: чел.тя уже стали забывать тут
<dmay> artus: кто бузи? я бузи? я вообще один раз сетап.ексе помянул, они тут сами всё развели XD
<skai> artus: мне стали приписывать твою нелюбовь к кс.стали думать, что это я банил за обсуждение этой игры
<artus> skai, гг
<skai> dmay: а када ты упомянул сетап?
<[Raiden]> skai: верно выше про рпми костыль. А то что я использую почти ежедневно в убунте - не умеет дпкг :)
<skai> [Raiden]: man dpkg и удивляйся
<dmay> skai: где-то между третьим и четвертым вагоном какашек, вы даже не заметили XD
<[Raiden]> только там догадались сделать два костыля консольный и графический, а тут их 25 с хвостиком
<[Raiden]> + центр приложений :)
<skai> [Raiden]: ну если собрать название разных утилит, повторяющих друг друга в разных реализациях - да.их 25.а если взять один апт - есть один единственный инструмент управления дпкг, вмещающий в себя все возможности дпкг
<[Raiden]> ерунда
<moze> Вы опять про коровью суперсилу и все такое? Както не свежо на канале )
<[Raiden]> что такое апт? такой  программы нет, есть как минимум десяток  apt-*
<skai> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Packaging_Tool
<skai> [Raiden]: между тем....
<Sergey_IT> так это одно из преимуществ *никсов
<[Raiden]> apt (apt-get)  там написано и апт-гет не покрывает функционал дпкг, он даже искат ьпо базе не умеет
<skai> [Raiden]: ъ по ссылкам не ходят?не читал, но осуждаю?
<skai> [Raiden]: а ты почитай.апт != апт-гет
<skai> пиджин != жабер
<skai> солнце != котенок
<moze> !=?
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga grub.d % apt
<[Raiden]> zsh: command not found: apt
<skai> dmay: скажи же этому ребенку, чтобы не лез в разговоры
<skai> [Raiden]: повторю.почитай.пока ты не прочтешь простые слова - ты уныл.
<skai> бааатюшки светы
<skai> пресвятые кнедлики
<skai> dmay: прими инициативу.а я пожалуй отправлюсь спать.а то три ночи
<[Raiden]> ок, ещё там написан очто апт это библиотека. Но это не меняет ничего. Я либой не могу пользоваться, только программой. )
<skai> dmay: оставляю тебя за старшего.сильно много не бань
<dmay> skai: хорошо. но ты с утра проверь банлист, если он переполнен будет
<[Raiden]> вот аптитуда - да, неплохая вещь, а апт уныл, я даже просто не могу помнит ьвсе команды апт-* наизусть
<skai> [Raiden]: 97% вещей в линуксе - либы.почему то ты ими можешь пользоваться.а тут упоротость мешает
<skai> аптитюд - морда к апту
<skai> использует его возможности, как библиотеки
<[Raiden]> skai: к библиотеке мб.
<skai> это там, в строчке с незнакомыми буквами было:)
<[Raiden]> ну тык речь о программах
<skai|sleep> [Raiden]: речь об использовании определений.
<[Raiden]> аптитуда хорошая программа управления. Какие либы она использует икак они называются - дело третье.
<skai|sleep> аптитюд - программа, потмоу что использует все возможности.
<skai|sleep> зуппер - костыль, потмоу что использует те возможности, которых нет в оригинальном рпм
<dmay> skai|sleep - только он настолько Ъ что участвует в срачах даже во сне!
<[Raiden]> skai|sleep: апт != дпкг
<skai|sleep> вроде все логично, но ктото упорото не способен выучить определения
<skai|sleep> [Raiden]: апт - система управления пакетами
<[Raiden]> dmay: так что не над осравнивать апт и рпм
<skai|sleep> дпкг!=.деб
<skai|sleep> дпкг - низкоуровневая утилита
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: акронис не помог .невидит он его (((  но нашел прогу другую . запускается install-mbr  но выкинуло вот что
<skai|sleep> апт - высокоуровневая библиотека
<[Raiden]> skai|sleep: rpm != .rpm
<dmay> [Raiden]: промахнулся )
<skai|sleep> [Raiden]: скажи это редхату.скажи им.пусть они поймут это и наконец сделают нормальные пакеты.а не заставляют сусевцев делать костыли
<[Raiden]> Вы моё мнение не изменили. От того что куча программ возможно использует 1 общую либу - как то удобней не становится.
<dmay> ничонинаю, имхо вообще ничего удобнее msi не придумали :3
<[Raiden]> Я на полном серьезе считаю что в сусе сделано лучше и это не троллинг, это моё мнение, факт. Вы же начинаете тролить и нести какую-то ахинею про библиотеки. Ещё предложите мне саммому к ней фронд энд писать - их же всего 25+
<[Raiden]> отключайте иногда фанатизм.
<TBAPb> на ланчпаде разместил проект, посмотрим что выдет
<dmay> ланчпад это треш, угар и содомия :/
<dmay> по сравнению с ним любой госсайт - образец прозрачного и понятного дизайна :\
<TBAPb> с чего такие выводы?
<dmay> с опыта
<dmay> древний унылый тупой саурсфорж и то намного понятней
<TBAPb> я кроме этого нигде не пробывал
<Umren> dmay: и какой же опыт у тебя работы с ланчпадом?
<dmay> Umren: обычный - зайти на страничку проекта и попробовать понять, что там происходит
<Umren> dmay: а зачем тебе это понимать?
<dmay> Umren: а вот приспичило мне, а вдруг помочь захочется?
<Umren> dmay: ololo
<Umren> dmay: верю.
<TBAPb> ну я разобрался
<Sergey_IT> TBAPb, что за проект?
<TBAPb> Sergey_IT: дак так, на самом деле попробовать launchpad. прога отсылает все айпи адреса (ipv4 ipv6 wlan0 ppp0) на мыло.
<TBAPb> и можно в баш цикл забахать прогу, если ip поменялся, то отослать, если нет, то не слать. и проверять каждые n минут
<TBAPb> ну и гуя прикручена
<Sergey_IT> TBAPb, так это на баше можно написать и в крон поставить
<TBAPb> можно. цель проги была изучить гуи как делать на яве простенький:) да и на винде тоже на баше напишешь?)
<Sergey_IT> у меня нет винды (
<bloodylord> доброй ночи! ни у кого проблем со звуком в 11.04 не было? А то у меня в амарок звук заикается
<Nor8> bloodylord: Была и есть, лечил рестартом пульсаудио
<bloodylord1> а не подскажешь как, а то я в linuxe дуб, месяц на нём тока
<Umren> у мя одного пульс 2 года работает нормально?
<Umren> даже подозрительно )
<Sergey_IT> Umren, 3.5 года - проблем не было
<Umren> хотя я постоянно слышу жалобы по поводу пульса, а у меня оно просто работает.. не перезапускаю ниче итд
<Sergey_IT> аналогично на 4 компах...
<[Raiden]> в  11.04 у меня было со звуком уведомлений в скайпе
<Nor8> Umren: В 10.10 не было проблем, а вот в 11.04 с какого обновления появились
<[Raiden]> он хрюкал
<[Raiden]> *11.04
<bloodylord1> Nor8: не подскажешь как рестарт пульс аудио сделать
<Umren> ну это скайп же, его мс обновили что бы юзеров разогнать
<Nor8>  Хрюкал, глючил и просто издавал неприличные звуки )))
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: вот что мне скидывали  графический граб  . тут фото http://img.flashtux.org/upload/img132de402cc38x3a9d0624.png
<Umren> а потом сказать, что клиентом не пользуются поэтому под линукс он не нужен
<Sergey_IT> а, нет - бага одна была с пульсом - память утекала слегка при частом запуске говорилки
<Nor8> bloodylord1: В системном мониторе убиваю тупо процесс
<Umren> paracelsss: чини шрифты
<paracelsss> Umren: какой нужен?  тут какой ?
<Umren> тут: плохой
<Umren> нужен: хороший
<Umren> либо чето со сглаживанием
<[Raiden]> paracelsss: это скриншот кде, среда такая, отличная от юнити и гнома. Там есть systemsettings и некоторые модули к нему
<paracelsss> Umren: ок. сменю .
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: ага понял. значит не мое  опять
<[Raiden]> угу , это kde-config-grub2 пакет, встраивается в systemsettings. Сча попробую тебе найти ) Если тебе так гулить лень
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: я гуглю ,но неполучается по человечески
<Umren> никто не в курсе, ограничения на пабликовые дропбоксовские файлы есть? если много трафика пойдет )
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: скачал . ща попробую поставить
<[Raiden]> paracelsss: какую-то 1 нашел http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=180683&d=1294684047
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer , там линк под how to install
<adjtimex> paracelsss: -zen ? оно же сдохло :)
<[Raiden]> adjtimex: думаю ты не того спросил  )
<adjtimex> [Raiden]: ok
<[Raiden]> adjtimex: помимо зена есть liquorix
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: благодарю. сейчас изучу
<[Raiden]> и вот такое http://pf.natalenko.name/
<adjtimex> [Raiden]: всё не то :) у зена был git с кучей бранчей, в итоге собирал себе ядро только с нужными патчами.
<adjtimex> достаточно было смержить нужные разные бранчи зена
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я собираю ck + bfq +ureadahead , либо пф+readahead
<[Raiden]> ой букву u пропустил
<adjtimex> у меня на четырехядернике cfs быстрее bfs'а работает
<adjtimex> а bfq не нужен ибо ssd :)
<[Raiden]> Ну мб. Я пока доволен бфсом
<adjtimex> ну просто система даже с бфсом грузится секулд 12, а с cfs'ом - 8
<[Raiden]> Мне кажется что с бфс по д большой нагрузкой отзывчивей. Я могу на 2 ядрах собирать ядро в 8 потоков и кино смотреть
<[Raiden]> а скорость загрузки не засекал. Вот без ureadahead она медленней, без таймера заметно
<[Raiden]> на хдд
<[Raiden]> хотя 3.х ядра может лучше стали, я обычное не собирал, сразу цк )
<adjtimex> ну на ссд не нужно :P
<adjtimex> readahead всмысле
<[Raiden]> тут ещё может быть немно эффекта плацебо. Пропатчишь и кажется что лучше.
<Umren> у мя всегда эффект анти-плацебо скорее
<Umren> пропатчишь, кажется что хуже ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на хорошем железе может и не надо вообще дергаться
<Umren> именно
<Umren> я ваще и не дергаюсь
<Umren> dmay вон под ведром тоже не тергается, чистит реестр с утра и дефрагментирует/cccleaner'ом дизенфекцию проводит
<Umren> -c
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> И еще антивиром проверяет ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> ну и кеши всякие с куками, чистит темп
<Umren> ага, касперским - который всю систему тормозит
<Nor8>  У нег два антивиря, Касперский и Нортон )))))
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> помню, давно у меня касперыч стоял и два харда было
<Umren> на второй хард заходишь через проводник и система висит минут 10 тупо, он проверяет весь диск
<Umren> и так кажды йраз
<[Raiden]> Да, вирусы конечно неприятная штука. Хотя некоторые очень хорошо юзают , без вирей и антивирусов. Как правило ещё и через роутер - отчасти из-за этого.
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: спасибище тебе огроменное и памятник !!!!! только вот загвоздка какая. при загрузке винду есть в списке. а в программе ее нет)))))))
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: ну да хрен с ней . че нить придумаю!
<[Raiden]> я правда не такой аккуратный, ловил время от времени. Иногда не сам- племянница иногда приезжала играть, а я потом лечу :)
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: вместо винды стоит linux_xen     )))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тут такой парадокс, но с переходом на линукс отпало желание лазать по всяким сомнительным сайтам. Может совпадение или это 25-кадр? )))
<[Raiden]> ну с варезом некоторые я тоже перестал посещать. Или очень редко.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Напрочь вообще про варез забыл )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ды кто тебя знает )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Так не меня, а оффтопик )))
<[Raiden]> в урбане попалось http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0913/h_1315860433_4098179_288d3a8315.jpeg
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кодировочка то не та ))))
<adjtimex> [Raiden]: dangеr possilе radiation ?
<adjtimex> possible наверное
<[Raiden]> незнаю )
<paracelsss> [Raiden]:    Ты мозг ! винда пропала !урааа
<Umren> минус таракан :( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMyTqZumBJg
<[Raiden]> paracelsss: гуд, хотя мог бы и оставить. как грузить будешь
<[Raiden]> )
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: всмысле ? что грузить? винда ненужна больше
<[Raiden]> а.. ок
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: а вообще в винде загрузчик проще восстанавливается . воткнул диск , пару строк вписал и готово )
<Umren> тут так же
<Umren> тока диск не нужен
<paracelsss> Umren: дык это нужно знать и ументь. я то профан в линуксе
<[Raiden]> paracelsss: Ну , согласен в общем-то. В вин7 особенно
<Umren> paracelsss: дык в винде тоже нужно знать
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: вот вот я о ней
<[Raiden]> там помимо рекавериконсоли ещё автодетектилка проблем с загрузкой
<Umren> paracelsss: если бы ты не знал ни то не другое, ты бы не сделал ни там ни там
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: в винде и ребенок разберется. там как то проще оно
<Umren> ну, это типичное заблуждение
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: ммм может быть необращал внимания на нее
<maxi_pit> ну эт пока все работает в винде то проще
<paracelsss> Umren: это мое личное мнение.
<Umren> paracelsss: это до первого чиха
<Umren> у винды когда баги начинаются серьезные их намного сложнее исправлять
<Umren> а все это лечат "переустановкой"
<paracelsss> да вон сделал восстановление системы и всего делов .ну да или переустановить
<Umren> с виндой надо так - установил нужный софт и не трогай
<Umren> тогда оно будет работать
<Umren> на рабочих комп с ограничеными правами вполне хватает я думаю )
<Umren> что бы там пернуть нельзя даже было
<paracelsss> Umren: ты наверное закоренелый линуксоид?
<Umren> да ну, что ты
<maxi_pit> Кстати народ. вопрос такой че за неизвестность твориться, когда на КДЕ включаешь графические эффекты, звук начинает немного притораживать, особенно чувствуется когда прокрутку мышкой производишь
<Umren> я вполне успешно пользуюсь всеми ос
<paracelsss> Umren: интересно такое слышать от виндюшника)
<Umren> линукс, мак ось, винда
<Umren> ios, android etc
<Umren> у всех свои недостатки и сильные стороны )
<paracelsss> Umren: ну да верно сказано
<Umren> под линукс банально софта мало, отсюда все проблемы
<Umren> так бы он всех захавал бы
<Umren> винда - архитектура уже провоняла давно, но софта много и легко разрабатывать
<paracelsss> да с софтом плоховато , особенно с играми .
<Umren> успех линукса сейчас зависит от кросслплатформенных решений
<Umren> типа native client от гугла и прочих вещей
<Umren> когда у тя одно и тоже на двух компах, зачем платить больше? да еще и с вирусами/тормозами/реестром
<Umren> просто по софту уже никогда не догонишь винду
<paracelsss> а хз . в этих вещах я не разбираюсь . главное он беспланый , и вирусов меньше под него чем под винду
<Umren> особенно по спец. решениям
<Umren> в виде всяких 3д максов, фотошопов, автокадов, афтер эффектсов, музыкальный софт всякий и прочее
<Umren> опен сурс никогда эти пакеты не потянет
<Umren> да и там форматы свои, залоченые уже
<paracelsss> пошел спать .всем хорошоей ночи . и еще раз спасибо за советы !
<dmay> бу
<Wormad> доброго времени суток, проблема с Ollydbg110 под wine, сам олли загружается и работает нормально, при запуске процесса из олли появляется проблема,процесс не запускается... сам думаю что олли пытается запустить ЕХЕ не через вайн... ктонибудь сталкивался с
<sharikoff> т.е ты говоришь что отладчик, который заточен под винду насквозь не запускается под линь
<sharikoff> так?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну хочется людям с вайном мучиться. Чтож поделать
<sharikoff> мешочек скомпиленных виндовых библиотек - панацея
<adjtimex> use windows please
<sharikoff> эта кучка либ по средневековым представлениям может запустить все
<adjtimex> кучка либ + исполнитель PE-файлов
<sharikoff> и ладно бы она была заводского производства
<sharikoff> а то сидит 3 с половиной бородатых чела
<sharikoff> и в толчке када скучно код пишут
<adjtimex> да ладно, вайн нормальная реализация winapi :)
<sharikoff> верю
<sharikoff> но имхо лучше настоящая котлетка чем доширак
<Wormad> так что делать?
<Wormad> вобщемто цель - отладка виндовых приложений под линь
<Wormad> олли в идеале, возможность ставить винду на вирт машину нет((
<sharikoff> ясно..
<sharikoff> пап можно я телек посмотрю
<sharikoff> можно только не включай
<Wormad> т.е. вариантов нет?
<adjtimex> Wormad: winedbg ;(
<Wormad> adjtimex что это? гуи есть?
<adjtimex> нет, гуи нет
<adjtimex> штатный дебаггер вайна
<sharikoff> http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Winedbg
<Wormad> ладушки... тогда такой вопрос, виртуальную машину подскажите, только не "тяжелую" мне под нетбуком пускать ;)
<[Raiden]> либо вмваре либо виртуалбокс
<[Raiden]> Можешь до кучи почитать про xen
<[Raiden]> но лучше поставить виндовс7 )
<Wormad> спасибо всем за участие в поиске решения...
<Wormad> не не лучше)
<sharikoff> можно сделать хитро
<sharikoff> понять виртуалку не у себя а удаленно
<sharikoff> и там по рдп рулить
<sharikoff> при условии хорошего инета
<Wormad> нет тоже не хороший(
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-13
<The_MEk> всем привет, никто не подскажет как на самбе посмотреть блокировки файлов и снять их?
<paracelsss> всем привет! в убунту 11,04 по умолчанию гном стоит?
<incorrecto> унитаз там по умолчанию. Но можно на гнома перегключиться
<incorrecto> 11.10 нету гномика. Только юнити
<paracelsss> incorrecto: подскажи пжлст.  как бы ето дело на кде поменять? я не спец не разбираюсь в этом
<paracelsss> копался в настройках но настройги граф среды не нашел
<incorrecto> Снеси гном и поставь кеды.
<paracelsss> incorrecto: )))) логично . спасибо
<corehook> Всем привет. У меня проблема не могу подключиться к wifi сети с помощью USB Wi-Fi карты DWA-126. Вот логи dmesg ( http://pastebin.com/uEWhv335 )
<corehook> Бортовая вайфай карта норм подключается без проблем
<corehook> http://pastebin.com/qQZ2Lj6j
<corehook> а вот тут при попытке подключится с помощью NetworkManager
<corehook> что такое wpa_supplicant ?
<corehook> может из-за него ?
<paracelsss> corehook: Wpa_supplicant это WPA супликант для Linux, BSD и Windows с подержкой WPA и WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i / RSN
<paracelsss> corehook: http://www.mcn.nnov.ru/howto/alternativyy-supplikant-wpa_supplicant/
<corehook> благодарю за ответ
<paracelsss> подскажите кто знает . установил кде на убунту 11,04 . но откуда запускать ее непойму. откуда запускать ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> окно входа, там где пароль внизу выбрать сеанс КДЕ
<corehook> подскажите как мне переименовать кучу mp3 файлов скачанных с контакта
<corehook> в тегах есть название треков но сами файлы называются рандомно
<corehook> может есть утиль какой кто с тегов вытаскивает название
<corehook> в винде раньше был тотал)
<paracelsss> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня этого нет . панель вверху. никаких намеков на смену граф среды даже и нет ((
<paracelsss> corehook: посмотри renamer  ..... точно название непомню
<corehook> нашел спс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> paracelsss: у тебя там юнити?
<corehook> id3ren -template='[%a]-[%s]-[%n].mp3'
<paracelsss> JohnDoe_71Rus: ага
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если сделать выход из сеанса юнити,
<paracelsss> JohnDoe_71Rus: я перезагружал. ничего невидел. сейчас попробую сеансзавершить
<paracelsss> спасибо . сменилась . но какие то эти кеды неправильные... только значки поменялись и панель .может  kde-config-gtk установить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> paracelsss: не нешу кеды, мне милее голые пальцы гнома
<The_MEk> paracelsss: а какой командой кеды ставил?
<paracelsss> в терминале
<The_MEk> ну а команда то какая была?
<paracelsss> альт контрл Т
<The_MEk> мдя
<paracelsss> а щас
<The_MEk> в терминале что набирал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> paracelsss: http://itbuben.org/blog/Unix-way/954.html
<paracelsss> The_MEk: вот так sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop
<paracelsss> JohnDoe_71Rus: как раз отттуда))
<The_MEk> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop попробуй
<paracelsss> The_MEk: спс ща испробую
<The_MEk> можно ещё sudp apt-get install kde-full
<The_MEk> думаю что лучше даже использовать не apt-get, а aptitude
<incorrecto> Кто-нибудь в курсе до какой версии убунты поддерживаются припериетарные драйвера на старую видюху radeon x800. Я точно знаю,что 8.04 поддерживает. Но она старая как мир.
<The_MEk> ну дак посмотри инфу на сайте ати
<The_MEk> вернее амд
<incorrecto> The_MEk: Смотрел. Говорят,что сиська поддерживается и мандрива вроде. А при установке плачется,что убунту 8,10 и 9,4 поддерживается. Не хотелось бы экспериментировать,по этому и спрашиваю.
<paracelsss> kde-full ставлю.... долгий процесс
<paracelsss> что бы это могло значить?  shared-mime-info
<paracelsss> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<paracelsss> ставлю другой командой
<incorrecto> paracelsss: Чё ставишь-то?
<paracelsss> incorrecto: кеды .
<incorrecto> А чё не через синаптик?
<paracelsss> incorrecto: сейчас вылезло окно , просит выбрать чего то , подскажешь куда тыкать?
<paracelsss> incorrecto: через апт
<incorrecto> paracelsss: Я вообще не знаю как это. Обычно через терминал втыкаю или синаптик.
<paracelsss> incorrecto:                                                                          │  │    None                                                                 ↑  │  │    Custom                                                         incorrecto: ну да через терминал
<paracelsss> incorrecto: ой
<paracelsss> incorrecto: имею ввиду командой апт
<paracelsss> ребутнусь ,гляну че я наустанавливал))))
<incorrecto> paracelsss: удачи
<paracelsss> бред какой то не запускается ((( все установил а неработает
<incorrecto> Надо тебе же указать,что будет запускаться
<incorrecto> Гном или кеды
<incorrecto> Я вот не помню где это. У тя какая убунта?
<paracelsss> ага убунта 11.04
<paracelsss> там вылазило пару окошек с вопросами , но судя по тексту небыло подобного вопроса
<incorrecto> Поменяй сессию. Завершить сеанс. и выбери кеды.
<paracelsss> завершал, даже вариантов выбора не предлагает
<paracelsss> юнити стоит
<incorrecto> Да скачай ты кедовскую бубунту да перестався.
<paracelsss> incorrecto: ??? гдеж такую найти то?
<incorrecto> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<incorrecto> А я вот не люблю кеды. Чё в них хорошего?
<paracelsss> incorrecto: так это будит Кубунту или Убунту? разница большая в них?
<paracelsss> incorrecto: да я ради эксперимента ставлю, приучаю себя к линуксу )))
<paracelsss> incorrecto: а вообще кеды симпатишные)) едят только много
<The_MEk> paracelsss: разница в них в наборе софта
<The_MEk> ну и собсна кубунта на кедах, убунта на гноме
<The_MEk> в консоли пиши sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<paracelsss> The_MEk: устновка программ там такая же ? через центр приложений можно будит ставить?
<The_MEk> система спросит чё ты хочешь видеть в качестве загрузчика, выбери kdm
<paracelsss> The_MEk:ок
<The_MEk> да, только этот центнер немного по-другому выглядит
<The_MEk> потом, как загрузится до выбора пользователя (если стоит автоматичесий вход, то после загрузки надо выйти из системы) в нижней части экрана (при выборе пользователя) будет менюшка с вариантами загрузки (типа сессия), там выбери кеды
<paracelsss> The_MEk: главное чтоб устанавливал. так все сделал команду. ща перезупущу
<paracelsss> The_MEk: благодарю ! так и сделаю .только меню у меня на верху
<The_MEk> это когда ты в системе - оно сверху, а когда перед тобой будет окно выбора пользователя (запрос на ввод логина и пароля), то будет снизу
<The_MEk> не поспел
<incorrecto> А у меня кеды тормозят не по детски почемуто
<novns> incorrecto, у всех так
<novns> некоторые просто делают вид, что всё нормально
<novns> стокгольмский синдром
<The_MEk> хм, ну у меня нормально работают, может чуть менее отзывчиво чем гном, но тем не менее нормально
<novns> стокгольмский синдром
<The_MEk> правда я у себя эффекты нафиг поубирал
<The_MEk> да и не убунта у меня вовсе
<GrafVampir> всем привет)
<The_MEk> paracelsss: это когда ты в системе - оно сверху, а когда перед тобой будет окно выбора пользователя (запрос на ввод логина и пароля), то будет снизу
<paracelsss> The_Mek    cспасибо все получилось . только неполучилось зайти в кде, наверное неправильно установил
<The_MEk> хм
<The_MEk> а что же тогда получилось?
<paracelsss> The_MEk: вылезла панель с парой значков и тишина ,ничего больше и ничего не кликабельно
<The_MEk> имеется ввиду нижняя панель с кнопкой К?
<paracelsss> пришлось перезапустить и зайти снова в убунту ,напиши пожалуйсто еще раз ту комманду на выбор графики , хочу записать на вски лучай )))
<The_MEk> это была команда на выбор загрузчика
<paracelsss> The_MEk: нет. при загрузке выбрал в списке кде. ввел пароль. потом появилась та панель
<The_MEk> менеджера окон
<paracelsss> The_MEk: да да именно она ! смоежь написать?
<The_MEk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<paracelsss> The_MEk: благодарю! но зато есть плюс . сменил на классический вид убунты. он понятней))
<paracelsss> правда ошибка велетает системная )))))
<The_MEk> а ты кстати убунту на реальную машинку поставил или на виртуал?
<paracelsss> The_MEk: на реальную
<paracelsss> хехе)))) запустились кеды то ))) со второй перезакгрузки|, только на английском все ))))))
<incorrecto> Это только у меня мания выковыривать из системы всякие офисы,гвиберы и т.д или так многие делают?
<paracelsss> incorrecto: удалять всмысле?
<incorrecto> Аха
<JohnDoe_71Rus> paracelsss: теперь иди в настройку языка, подтянет нужное
<paracelsss> JohnDoe_71Rus: ок полез.
<paracelsss> incorrecto: я из винды тоже выдирал, когда винт маленький был , или чтоб ресурсов меньше ело)) ибо комп древний
<incorrecto> paracelsss: Вот-вот. Оттуда у меня привычка осталась.
<paracelsss> incorrecto: может она и к лучшему. меньше хлама будит)
<paracelsss> JohnDoe_71Rus: стоит русский . видимо нужно в самом кде менять  . меню только на английском . а названия файлов на русском
<incorrecto> paracelsss: Она и быстрей становится.
<paracelsss> incorrecto: согласен
<incorrecto> Почему-то в дебиле по другому всё удаляется. Не как в убунте.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> paracelsss: что то типа language-pack-kde-ru
<paracelsss> JohnDoe_71Rus: ок . испробую))) загнется чувсвую скоро моя убунта)))
<incorrecto> paracelsss:  Зато научишься
<paracelsss> incorrecto: хааа это  точно ! подругому никак
<paracelsss> мне тут что то сомнительное предлагаю поставить. кде валет , что это?
<incorrecto> paracelsss: ХЗ
<paracelsss> kde wallet system
<incorrecto> paracelsss:  Ставь,узнаешь,потом нам расскажешь
<paracelsss> incorrecto: ок. ломать так ломать)
<incorrecto> paracelsss: Если на компе нет ценной инфы и есть тяга к эспериментам-почему бы и нет?
<paracelsss> согласен ! есть правда инфа. но она на другом разделе так что , алхимия продолжается
<paracelsss> таааак чего то установил , проверю)
<paracelsss> ура товарищи ! ура!  теперь по русски стало !
<paracelsss> благодарю за написанную мне комманду
<incorrecto> paracelsss: Ну вот. Этот эксперимент удался
<paracelsss> incorrecto: да. удачно прошел !
<incorrecto> Помню,я в дебиле тренировался. Из под рута командой авторемов вынес дебиану мозг до самого ядра.
<incorrecto> Команду стартх он не понимает.Было весело в общем.
<skai> incorrecto: буква "В" лишняя, слово "дебил" пишется без "е" на конце.и обращение к самому себе выделяют запятой
<incorrecto> skai: Плоский юмор.
<paracelsss> incorrecto: я пока только мндриву грохнул одну, но зато пару десятков виндоусов казнил))
<paracelsss> все еще в переди)))
<incorrecto> paracelsss: Виндовсы меня не любят. Умирают примерно каждые 3 дня
<paracelsss> ниче се ))) этож как нужно ковырять его
<incorrecto> paracelsss: службы ковыряю. Ну и авз не плохо помогает
<paracelsss> incorrecto: хеее) тоже было. со службами завязал правда . авз и мне тоже как то помог .с вирусамии пару системных убил файлов,вместе с реестром .
<incorrecto> paracelsss: Да-да. И я про то. Зато с линухой забыл напроч что такое вирусы и антивирусы.
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<AlbertR|alt> можно ли сделать так чтоб пользователь не мог удалять файлы с диска, но мог их читать и модифицировать?
<incorrecto> AlbertR|alt:  Здарова
<paracelsss> AlbertR|alt: привет
<incorrecto> AlbertR|alt:  Конечно можно.
<AlbertR|alt> incorrecto, подскажи как, пожалуйста
<incorrecto> AlbertR|alt: Я не помню где это. Погугли.
<AlbertR|alt> ых, хорошая помощь :)
<AlbertR|alt> фенькс
<The_MEk> incorrecto: по поводу цинды, авз, и прочего, связанного с падением винды, высказанного тобой, извини, но тут всему виной ты сам
<The_MEk> у меня на конторе многие компы до сих пор на 2000-й винде стоят (как поставили так и работают)
<baltazar> всем привет
<The_MEk> а убить можно и линух при желании, и сделать это не сложнее чем в винде
<incorrecto> The_MEk: Я полностью согласен и не спорю.
<paracelsss> baltazar: привет
<baltazar> привет
<baltazar> пытаюсь ar 928 wi-fi запустить в режиме master (AP)
<baltazar> ubuntu 10.04.3
<baltazar> дело дошло до ﻿sudo apt-get install linux-source =)))
<baltazar> качаю ядро
<KEHT7> Привет есть кто живой
<KEHT7> ?
<dmay> KEHT7: ты живой?
<KEHT7> я доо)
<dmay> тогда есть
<KEHT7> подскажи на ubuntu 11.04 какой kernel ?
<KEHT7> =)
<maxi_pit> Здрасте всем)
<KEHT7> ку
<KEHT7> макси пит ты хорошо в убунте разбираешься?
<maxi_pit> кернел-ядро насколько я понимаю
<maxi_pit> частично
<maxi_pit> я на КДЕ подсел
<The_MEk> кент ты ща на убунте?
<adjtimex> KEHT7: 2.6.38 там
<KEHT7> я хочу поставить на ноут убунту
<KEHT7> 2 6 38 спасибо
<KEHT7> драйвера скачиваю
<maxi_pit> тоже был такой выбор, в итоге поставил кубунту, так как она нормально работает с 3джи модемами и сеть легко настроить
<dmay> лицорука
<KEHT7> kernel это ядро да?
<KEHT7> =)
<dmay> KEHT7: возьми лайв-диск, и загрузись с него, там и увидишь, что завелось, а что нет
<KEHT7> а щя поставлю убунту поставлю драйвер на сеть и буду уже там разбираться дальше
<KEHT7> инэт будет
<KEHT7> интел уже делает
<KEHT7> дравишки
<dmay> интересно, если бубунта сама сеть подцепит, он всё равно будет дрова ставить?
<adjtimex> KEHT7: там все дрова встроены
<The_MEk> кент, в линуксе дрова - это не то же что в винде
<KEHT7> ну если будет работать на встроенных дровишках то это ещё лучше
<The_MEk> в линуксе дрова - это либо составная часть ядра, либо его модули
<KEHT7> я скачал уже дравишки для линукс вот и спрашивал на каком ядре
<dmay> дровишки это у мужичка из лесу :\
<KEHT7> drivers
<KEHT7> =)
<shag> народ помогите создать собственную панель
<dmay> shag: берёшь gcc, выкачиваешь исходники гном-панели, изменяешь что надо, собираешь, пакуешь и вуаля
<The_MEk> ща обидится
<dmay> ну а что поделаешь. если у него не хватает ума на кликнуть правой кнопкой, то он не нужен линуксу :/
<shag> а что такое gcc&
<dmay> gnu c compiler
<The_MEk> ты задай этот вопрос гуглу, получишь более чем исчерпывающий ответ
<shag> не вы не понили мне не обычную панель надо создать обычную по правой кнопке я умею создавать
<dmay> <shag> народ помогите создать собственную панель
<shag> я нарисовал панель теперь хочу что бы она отображалась
<The_MEk> ну дак и создай её по правой
<dmay> где здесь не про правую кнопку?
<dmay> оО
<dmay> что значит "нарисовал"? в паин^W гимпе штоле?
<shag> в гимпе
<The_MEk> меня тоже это смутило
<The_MEk> бгг
<dmay> мдэ
<dmay> shag: и что ты хочешь от картинки теперь?
<shag> хочу ее использовать как панель
<Escsun> shag, use bmpanel2 luke )
<dmay> shag: уточним, фон панели?
<shag> да
<dmay> ну тогда вновь возвращаемся к "неосилил правую кнопку - вон из линукса" :3
<shag> но если я вставляю картинку как фон ее растягивает на всю длинну панели
<dmay> ну какбэ логично
<shag> а что надо сделать чтобы ее не растягивало
<dmay> самому растянуть в том-же гимпе? оО
<The_MEk> ну как вариант создать картинку во всю ширину новой панели
<MaBoSe> )
<shag> ыы
<MaBoSe> shag, разобрался?
<MaBoSe> shag: ???
<The_MEk> за последнее время довольно часто вспоминаю фильм "Человек с бульвара капуцинов"
<The_MEk> вот и счас
<shag> MaBoSe: да все
<dmay> The_MEk: ?
<The_MEk> возникло ощущение что MaBoSe решил вырезать кусочек жизни и просто вышел, а потом обратно зашёл в чат
<dmay> а... "сделай нам тоже монтаж"? )
<The_MEk> в фильме была сцена, где девушка предлагала Миронову состяпать ребёнка
<The_MEk> да да да:)
<shag> dmay: а где в настройках Xchat поставить галку чтобы он по кнопке закрыть сворачивался в область уведомление
<dmay> shag: самая лучшая настройка хчата это apt-get remove :\
<MaBoSe> ))))
<shag> dmay: ты только забыл указать приложение которое нужно удалить
<dmay> shag: ны мы вроде кк про хчат разговаривали ;)
<shag> dmay: не ну реально есть такая настройка чтобы он сворачивался в область уведомления я не могу ни как найти
<dmay> хчат ненужен
<dmay> сворачивание в трей тоже не нужно
<shag> dmay: а что лучше использовать?
<dmay> квирк, квассель, вичат - по порядку увеличения Ъ
<shag> dmay: я все таки разобрался как скрывать
<dmay> соболезную. у тебя ведь был шанс стать чуть более Ъ :/
<shag> чуть более что?
<dmay> Ъ
<shag> хм странный у тебя юмор
<SergeyIT> The_MEk, не, МаБоСе выходит для рамножения
<SergeyIT> раз*
<d4rkest> help
<d4rkest> Кто может сказать почему не работает юнити на убунту 11.04 при включенной встроенной графике core i3. При включенной дискретной карте Ати все нрмально
<dmay> патамушта use unity2d, Luke!
<The_MEk> быть может потому что не может включить на ней 3d?
<d4rkest> хорошо, а как включить 3д?
<The_MEk> всемпака
<shag__> d4rkest: скачай дрова для видео с сайта производителя и установи их
<d4rkest> спасибо
<BROS> Привет Всем! Уже спрашивал, так и не нашел решение. Может кто все-таки сталкивался. Есть в линуксе какие-нибудь аналоги Win-программ для изготоваления 3D-коробок или изображений книг в объеме, наподобие Box Shot 3D, Quick 3D Cover Portable?
<dmay> BROS: за это время уже и в гимпе с блендером нарисовать можно было бы :\
<dmay> в гимпе - обложку, в блнедере коробку
<BROS> dmay: )) хочется именно специализированного приложения для быстрой работы, а не возиться с изваянием одной коробки
<BROS> Box Shot 3D заработал под Wine. Немного коряво, медленно, с каверканными надписями, но все-же работает.
<SergeyIT> BROS, если надо для работы, то почему не вин?
<BROS> SergeyIT: стойкая аллергия
<SergeyIT> это неконструктивно
<d_may> SergeyIT: как обычно, небось, "нару^Wлинупс эта крута"
<d_may> а, не, тут другое
<d_may> тут "виндовс маздай"
<BROS> логичнее всего работать где-то в одном месте
<SergeyIT> а какой дмей за линукс: dmay или d_may?
<dmay> SergeyIT: обоим пофиг, главное чтоб работу работало )
<dmay> BROS: логичнее всего работать /fixed
<dmay> плин, всё таки Посредник - эпичный фильм о_о
<dmay> вредно такое днём смотреть о_о
<portos> Всем привет.
<portos> Помогите с настройкой x11vnc. Не запускается на сервере. Запускаю так
<portos> x11vnc -display :0 -forever -unixpw -noxrecord -noxfixes -ncache 10
<portos> Вот что показывает: http://paste.org.ru/?9as1f2
<|rapidsp|> sudo?
<portos> я по ssh захожу на сервер, беру права рута и запускаю
<portos> только что попробовал на самом сервере запустить, все ок. и подключился без проблем
<yanesgentoo> Пыщ-пыщ, братья по разуму. Подскажите игру для винды интересную. Желательно стратегию.. Желательно пошаговую.. Героев, веснос и квейк2 не предлагать..
<portos> это получается что все что я делаю на удаленном сервере выводится на экран. как то можно сделать что бы я работал без палева?
<artus> yanesgentoo, а ты каналом не ошибсо?
<yanesgentoo> artus: Это канал про убунту?
<artus> а ты как думаеш?
<yanesgentoo> Значит не ошибся.
<[Green]> yanesgentoo: лучше не спрашивать такое на этом канале
<yanesgentoo> Ок ок, вспомните - в личку пишите. Все, молчу.
<SergeyIT> yanesgentoo, вспомнил... - "Установить убунту 11.10"
<yanesgentoo> SergeyIT: Я стретегию просил, а ты порно предлагаешь..
<artus> @voice yanesgentoo
<portos> yanesgentoo: x11vnc - есть еще
<artus> yanesgentoo, ты потролить зашол?
<SergeyIT> yanesgentoo, откуда знаешь? Уже смотрел? )
<portos> ребятки так как насчет x11vnc?
<yanesgentoo> artus: серьезно игру ищу) Просто на генту-ру нельзя - там люди работают и винду не юзают.. А тут как раз аудитория подходящая (не оскорбление).
<yanesgentoo> может кто под вайном что запускал.. ну или в дуалбуте
<artus> portos, x11vnc -ncache 10 -noxdamage -passwdfile pass.vnc -display :0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth а так ?
<portos> artus: так не пробовал. а как быть с тем что на экране показываются все мои движения?
<artus> portos, пользуй иксы овер ссх
<portos> artus:  не понял :)
<artus> тебе что надо то?
<portos> я не понял что ты написал)) доступ к линкусовой машине
<artus> portos, если просто пробросить гуевое приложение то зачем x11vnc ?
<User325[web]> в некоторых программах указатель мыши просто исчезает (видимо удобная фича, чтобы не мешался ) но мне его ye;yj видеть. какие системные настройки можно установить, чтобы отключить такую фичу
<portos> машина просто за дсл модемом спрятана, я хочу получать доступ из вне с помощью этого сервиса freenet6.net
<yanesgentoo> portos: Ты цель конкретнее назови. Какие приложения хочешь юзать итд. Ибо для простого доступа к линуксовой машине и ssh хватит
<portos> мало ssh. через командную строку не все умею(
* [Green] changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 11.04 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9 | Для текстов более 4-х строк - http://paste.pro
<yanesgentoo> portos: заодно и научишься. Через консоль можно сделать что угодно.
<portos> вот я и начал как раз)
<portos> через консоль настроить x11nvc
<portos> *vnc
<yanesgentoo> Задачу назови. Вот ты подключился, что хочешь сделать?
<portos> статью я прочитал на хабре и сделать такое же захотел. и опыт и в хозяйстве (наверно пригодится
<User325[web]> какие системные настройки отвечают за включение и отключение свойства указателя мыши исчезать из виду, и есть ли таковые вообще?
<User325[web]> а?
<portos> artus: x11vnc -ncache 10 -noxdamage -passwdfile pass.vnc -display :0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth - не запускается так
<yanesgentoo> portos: http://www.teamviewer.com/ru/download/index.aspx
<portos> yanesgentoo: спасибо. о тимвивере знаю
<GrafVampir> echo 1774767685848640863781394195195183398747095833456108183818P | dc
<User325[web]> какие системные настройки отвечают за включение и отключение свойства указателя мыши исчезать из виду, и есть ли таковые вообще?
<[Raiden]> ты про игры и вайн?
<[Raiden]> )
<User325[web]> <[Raiden]>  это мне ответ?
<[Raiden]> Ну да.
<User325[web]> в неоторых программах(не вайн) курсор сволочь исчезает а он просто необходим чтобы управлять программой
<[Raiden]> Ясно, не встречал
<User325[web]> а можно ли глобально отключить это свойство?
<portos> как добавить программу в автозапуск из консоли?
<[Raiden]> sudo nano /etc/rc.local - если консольная команда.
<[Raiden]> тут несколько автозагрузок
<portos> нужно что бы x11vnc запускался
<adjtimex> portos: поместить скриптик или .desktop-файл в ~/.config/autostart , если графическая.
<dima770> помогите пожалуйста разобраться с установкой VMware
<paracelsss> dima770: так ты спроси что нибудь
<paracelsss> кто сможет тот ответит)
<User325[web]> <paracelsss>какие системные настройки отвечают за включение и отключение свойства указателя мыши исчезать из виду, и есть ли таковые вообще?
<dima770> я установил vmware  как было написано на торенте, вроде ксе прошло успешно , только самой программы не могу найти, в приложениях ее нету
<snwbrdr> всем привет. кто помнит как mailman менять поле TO:  и названия листа рассылки на адрес получателя которому пришло письмо
<artus> dima770, все вопросы в супор вмвари
<artus> dima770, ты ж ее купил?
<dima770> ахахах конечно :D
<artus> dima770, я к тому что правила читай
<artus> ибо чревато
<dima770> после этого хотел ее удалить командой  sudo sh VM.bundle --uninstall-product vmware-workstation , а пишет что файла такого нету
<User325[web]> <artus> какие системные настройки отвечают за включение и отключение свойства указателя мыши исчезать из виду, и есть ли таковые вообще?
<paracelsss> User325[web]: настройки мыши я видел .сейчас гляну где они
<artus> User325[web], ну наверно настройки мыши в параметрах
<User325[web]> <paracelsss> <artus> так нету там ничего похожего
<paracelsss> User325[web]: у тебя что установлено ? у меня убунта 11,04 . точно  пишу тебе, видел я такое дело
<artus> User325[web], ну так начни с того, что определись где у тебя мыш пропадает, в компизе небось?
<User325[web]> да 11.04 а что такое компиз?)
<User325[web]> а, ребята? ну не бросайте пожалуйста...
<paracelsss> User325[web]: даже интересно стало щас все равно найду.
<User325[web]> <paracelsss> жду и надеюсь..
<paracelsss> User325[web]: ок. выйду только из кде
<User325[web]> paracelsss  ну, как?
<paracelsss> User325  нашелтак и называется "мышь"  )))
<artus> аххаха
<artus> вы читать вообще умеете?
<artus> paracelsss, 16:55         artus | User325[web], ну наверно настройки мыши в параметрах
<artus> но там этого нет)
<paracelsss> artus: он спросил про настройки мыши вот я и написал
<artus> User325[web], ты б для начала обяснил поподробнее как у тебя курсор то пропадает
<User325[web]> ну это как в видео проигрывателях например , исчезает чтобы не мешал, а если двинешь мышкой он появляется
<paracelsss> User325[web]: раз курсор есть значит чот то должно его регуулировать!
<artus> эм, вобщето это фишка
<snwbrdr>  кто помнит как mailman менять поле TO:  и названия листа рассылки на адрес получателя которому пришло письмо
<artus> User325[web], самого проигрывателя
<User325[web]> а в некоторых программах он исчезает прямо сразу например в DIA редакторе диаграмм а там ведь надо чертить а он пропадает
<artus> User325[web], твой вопрос из разряда "как регулируется яркость..... солнца, ато слепит"
<paracelsss> -0
<artus> User325[web], а dia у тебя нативный ? или в вайне?
<User325[web]> нативный
<elektronik> Добрый вечер
<paracelsss> User325[web]: не ради смеха будит написано, но ради пользы ) Kmouse tool
<User325[web]> если мышей без остановки двигать он появляется а как остановишь сразу пропадает . так очень неудобно позиционировать
<artus> User325[web], ща поставлю и посмотрю)
<User325[web]> <paracelsss> что это значит?
<User325[web]> в сысле dia поставишь?
<elektronik> Подскажите как воспользоваться tftp, надо перепрошить роутер но при команде put вываливается в тайм аут
<artus> User325[web], хм, ничего нигде не провадает )
<artus> User325[web], бубунта 11.04 )
<User325[web]>  <artus> ну, да
<paracelsss> User325[web]: это я программах нашел. написано что облегчает управление мышью при болевых синдромах) но может там есть что толковое, а Вот еще нашел в программах "манипуляторы" тоже что то с мышью связанное
<artus> User325[web], у тебя юнити или класический режим?
<User325[web]> <artus> а?
<artus> paracelsss, не в мыше дело, скорее всего компиз плющит
<User325[web]> <artus> да что же такое компиз?
<paracelsss> artus: а ну тогда я умываю руки
<paracelsss> User325[web]: программа для настроек
<[Raiden]> User325[web]: оконный менеджер.
<elektronik> меня не видно или никто про tftp не знает?
<artus> User325[web], да сходи ж ты уже в гугл)
<paracelsss> User325[web]:  : ) вчера только матерился ставил
<artus> elektronik, пользуй ssh
<elektronik> не могу, к ней только по tftp можно подключиться
<artus> elektronik, или возми готовый скрипт с таймаутами
<User325[web]> дак что делать то, робяты?
<elektronik> ее убили
<paracelsss> User325[web]: а в какой программе курсор глючит? хочу у себя проверить
<elektronik> artus, что за готовый скрипт с тайаутами, не слышал
<User325[web]> в разных, вот например даже в плагине флэшевском в опере
<[Raiden]> User325[web]: у тебя есть панель слева?
<artus> elektronik, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/sysadm/51085/ на
<User325[web]> <[Raiden]> это к тому чтобы приложиться головой?
<elektronik> artus, спасибо сейчас почитаю
<[Raiden]> User325[web]: это к тому, что в линуксе много графических сред
<paracelsss> User325[web]: да проще переустановить  )))
<User325[web]> <[Raiden]> у меня гном
<artus> elektronik, а вобще все сводится к tftp 192.168.1.1
<artus> mode binary
<artus> put wl500g-clear-nvram.trx
<artus> типа такого
<User325[web]> а что переустановить убунту окна или чего ещё?
<elektronik> artus, так я так и делаю
<elektronik> но все равно в тайм аут вываливается
<paracelsss> User325[web]: убунту )
<artus> elektronik, ну зазор там в 2 секунды )
<[Raiden]> User325[web]: нажми alt+f2 и набери metacity --replace
<artus> после открытия порта)
<elektronik> у меня linksys
<[Raiden]> потом скажи пропадают курсоры или нет
<User325[web]> <[Raiden]>а иксы закрывать?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> ну чего?
<User325[web]> <[Raiden]> набрал , ничего
<User325[web]> а чего это такое ?
<[Raiden]> курсор по прежнему  пропадает или нет?
<User325[web]> да, пропадает
<[Raiden]> Тогда я незнаю. Может быть как-то связано с дровами видео как-то ) Напиши на форум. Впервые слышу что бы пропадал
<[Raiden]> User325[web]: metacity - это такой оконный менеджер. В стандартной поставке их два. Второй - compiz
<[Raiden]> compiz --replace можешь попробовать ) Если что ребутнешся.
<User325[web]> <[Raiden]> если с дровами наверно во всех окнах бы пропадал
<[Raiden]> ну не обязательно. Может пропадает только на флэше и на видео
<User325[web]> а что должно выскочить если набрать compiz ? а то я не вижу вводил всё вслепую.
<paracelsss> User325[web]: оказывается такой косяк не только у  тебя ((
<[Raiden]> ничего , должны заголовки окон перерисоваться
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> эффекты могут появиться, если включены
<[Raiden]> сходина ютуб , набери там compiz
<User325[web]> <paracelsss> в смысле?
<[Raiden]> а какие у вас видеокарты?
<paracelsss> User325[web]: вот на форуме читаю , у людей та же проблема ,только решение так и не описано
<User325[web]>  <[Raiden]> sys 667
<[Raiden]> ясно.
<User325[web]>  <paracelsss> а где?
<[Raiden]> тогда не ходи на ютуб
<[Raiden]> )
<User325[web]> <[Raiden]>поясни раз тебе ясно
<paracelsss> User325[web]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=117849.0
<User325[web]> нда.... вот если бы найти волшебную настройку "запретить скрывать указатель мыши" было бы счастье...((
<[Raiden]> У меня никогда не скрывался.
<[Raiden]> Это не опция, это баг какой-то. Мое предположение , что связано с драйвером видео. Но не факт.
<User325[web]> <[Raiden]>да, уж , с этим драйвером видео на сисе столько проблем.
<paracelsss> User325[web]: вот с форума ****...в Ubuntu 7.10 для этого достаточно перегрузить иксы <Ctrl+Alt+Backspace>.
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/616857
<paracelsss> User325[web]: и тут погляди http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=14619.0
<User325[web]> <paracelsss>да я перезагружался много раз. надо опции попробовать
<paracelsss> )))теперь в метро еще больше народу будит))
<paracelsss> User325[web]: пробуй. а курсор пробовал менять?
<User325[web]> <paracelsss> сейчас попробую
<paracelsss> вдруг поможет
<User325[web]> попробовал, не помогло.
<paracelsss> ну теперь хз что делать
<User325[web]> <paracelsss> )))
<DRN_> eff11
<paracelsss> что можно вместо wine использовать?
<dname> Привет. Я тут либо сижу "туплю" либо proftpd уменьшает размер файла. Такое бывает?
<[Raiden]> paracelsss: windows
<dname> paracelsss VMware
<[Raiden]> +windows
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> зачем парить мозг эмуляцией если под задачи нужна винда
<paracelsss> dname: так на нее же винду ставить нужно?
<dname> нужно?
<dname> Размер файла 117кб. Залил на другой комп(клиент filezilla. сервер proftpd) после заливки стал весить 115кб
<Snowdrift> paracelsss, kvm windows
<paracelsss> dname: хз. вот я и спрашиваю . на винде это виртуальная машина что в нее ОС ставить. а на линуксе незнаю
<Snowdrift> paracelsss, а что ты под wine запускаеш?
<paracelsss> [Raiden]: по мелочи что то можно и линукс поставить )
<paracelsss> Snowdrift: пасибо
<paracelsss> Snowdrift: AQEMU тоже самое ?
<amgarching> 117 * 1000 / 1024 = 114.25781250000000000000
<Snowdrift> paracelsss, оно там же юзается
<paracelsss> Snowdrift: а ок
<Umren> paracelsss: нафиг тебе программы виндовс?
<Umren> paracelsss: будь мужиком
<Snowdrift> )
<dname> amgarching и как сделать чтобы не изменялся размер?
<paracelsss> Umren: дело не том мужик илине мужик. та прога телик показывает )))
<Snowdrift> paracelsss, какая?
<amgarching> 117 KB = 114 KiB
<paracelsss> Snowdrift: IP TV
<Snowdrift> paracelsss, под линухой есть vnc
<paracelsss> Snowdrift: что это?
<Snowdrift> paracelsss, плеер
<Snowdrift> paracelsss, iptv
<Umren> Snowdrift: vlc мож ? :D
<Snowdrift> а да
<Snowdrift> )
<paracelsss> Snowdrift: ага ща испробую
<Snowdrift> Umren, я просто думаю про kvm там мне vnc нуден был )
<paracelsss> помнится кодек такой был vlc
<Snowdrift> paracelsss http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=117128.0
<paracelsss> Snowdrift: мдяяя как только его на провайдера настроить)))
<Snowdrift> paracelsss, иди на форум провайдера
<Snowdrift> у проги же есть плей лист
<novns> опера будет будет поддерживать темы гтк3
<paracelsss> ужо там
<novns> где этот dmay, ему будет приятно узнать
<novns> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/gtk3-support-coming-opera/
<paracelsss> Snowdrift: обалдеть заработало ! спасибо!
<Escsun> Привет всем
<paracelsss> Escsun: привет
<novns> сейчас попробовал mint debian
<novns> сеть не завелась :-)
<novns> это ж постараться надо
<Novichek> Всем привет! Мужики, нужна помощь: имеем Убунту 11.04... перезагрузился пишет grub rescue... я так понял что это слетел загрузочный сектор...как его восстановить?  я щас загрузился с дистрибутива убунту (демо режим)... неужели переустанавливать?:(
<adjtimex> загрузочный сектор просто так не слетает :)
<adjtimex> скорее граб неправильно установился - не видит своего конфига
<Novichek> да ничего вроде не делал....сам не пойму что с ним. убунту стоит около месяца
<lukinfore> а лив цд той же версии?
<Novichek> да, дистрибутив тот же. с которой ставил
<artus> груб инстал сделай на винт с ливки
<lukinfore> мб grub-install /dev/disk ?
<artus> ток посмотри как винт то обзываетцо fdisk -l  от рута
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<[Raiden]> или http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<Novichek> вот я щас загружен с диска, прямо отсюда команды выполнять?
<[Raiden]> у кого есть права на бота, второй ник сюда внесите
<[Raiden]> линк
<artus> ща
<Novichek> спасибо, щас почитаю!
<Novichek> просто чтобы проверить надо перезагрузиться, а потом если вдруг что не так, с диска грузиться ооочень долго :(
<Novichek> читаю по ссылке "Востановление GRUB2 с LiveCD"....спасибо за наводку!!!!
<Novichek> выполнил sudo fdisk -l..... нужный мне отмечен "*"? но там стоит система - npfs/ntfs
<Novichek> и есть sda1 - система: неизвестный  - может он?
<[Raiden]> незнаю. Неизвестынй это плохо. Видимо груб всё ещё в мбр, но не находит вторую часть на хдд
<[Raiden]> может из-за каких-то проблем с фс , я незнаю
<[Raiden]> не дожно быть неизвестных разделов
<[Raiden]> вроде бы )
<artus> [Raiden], не добавляется чей то )
<artus> хотя
<artus> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<Novichek> http://goo.gl/vDq8V я как пытаюсь сделать как написано в статье
<Novichek> как раз*
<artus> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<artus> dj
<artus> *во
<[Raiden]> гуд
<[Raiden]> Я бы в фдиске тип раздела сменил на правильынй и потом бы проверил егё fsck
<[Raiden]> если бы обнаружил вдруг неизвестынй
<TBAPb> сбылась мечта идиота, теперь фильмы качаю со скоростью 10 мб, но старенький ноутбук уже не справляется, все начинает тормозить и подвисать:))
<Van_93> ребята, записываю образ новой убунты на диск через бразеро, диск записался, идёт запись контрольной суммы. Время до окончания увеличивается. Теперь до конца пол=тора часа
<Van_93> долго оно будет так? и вообще запишется?)
<artus> TBAPb, SIZE:7,067.8MiB/51,669.4MiB(13%) CN:44 SEED:26 SPD:17.1MiBs UP:27.7KiBs(32.4MiB) ETA:43m18s ага, мне так тоже нравится качать)
<artus> Van_93, не факт) на флешку проще )
<TBAPb> да блин тормоза начинаются:))
<Van_93> на флешку 16 гб запишется?)
<Van_93> время до окончания уже 2 часа)))
<artus> угу
<Van_93> в биосе есть несколько вариантов загрузки с флешки. USB-rom/ USB-HDD и еще два
<Van_93> какой выбирвать?
<artus> ток сбекапь ее, оно все снесет
<novns> Van_93, бразеро, а точнее чем он там пользуется, плохо пишет диски
<Van_93> я заметил))))
<novns> Van_93, хинт - можно поставить nero для линупса
<novns> месяц будет работать
<Van_93> я пробовал загрузится с флешки, писало missing operation system
<paracelsss> кому нибудь попадались герои  на русском ?
<paracelsss> где бы их скачать  ...?
<TBAPb> а есть на убу аналог пунто свитчера?
<novns> xneur
<TBAPb> он крутой?
<novns> не пользуюсь
<TBAPb> ну и ладно, буду думать дальше что написать:)
<snwbrdr> всем привет
<snwbrdr> кто с mailman имел дело ?
<paracelsss> snwbrdr: привет.
<paracelsss> ,
<snwbrdr> хочу изменить в рассылке поле от кого
<snwbrdr> там в данный момент название списка рассылки
<snwbrdr> хочу получить в этом поле адрес получателя
<Sergey_IT> snwbrdr, это как?
<Pavia> Всем привет.
<Pavia> Есть такой вопрос.
<Sergey_IT> где?
<Pavia> Печатаю.
<Pavia> В виндоусе у меня была любимая качалка файлов fleshget. У неё есть такая вещь как обозреватель сайтов. Я мог ввести http или ftp адрес. Если это http она скачивала страниу парсера и выдовала список файлов доступных для скачивания.
<Pavia> Подскажите аналог?
<artus> bash + wget
<snwbrdr> Sergey_IT: ну у меня в поле кому указан имя списка рассылки
<snwbrdr> а хотелось бы получить имя получателя
<artus> snwbrdr, а что, читать ман к маилману уже не вариант?
<Pavia> Консоль не интересует.
<Sergey_IT> (09:59:07 PM) snwbrdr: хочу изменить в рассылке поле от кого  - так было
<artus> Pavia, ну так в гугл
<snwbrdr> artus: я нк нашел
<Pavia> И что у него спрашивать?
<snwbrdr> Sergey_IT: видимо сформулировал не верно. вобщем хотелось бы получить вместо list@domain.name user@domain.name
<snwbrdr> в поле to:
<artus> Pavia, http://prikol.i.ua/view/263767/
<Pavia> artus, Я спрашивал - "что?", а не "как?".
<artus> Pavia, здесь не филиал гугла
<Pavia> artus, esc ты уже научился нажимать продолжай в том же духе.
<artus> snwbrdr, ты про что то вроде DEFAULT_EMAIL_HOST = 'list.example.com' ?
<snwbrdr> artus: нет
<snwbrdr> artus: в поле кому я вижу не адрес получателя, а адрес списка рассылки. а хотелось бы видеть именно адрес получателя которому пришло письмо
<artus> ну маилман вроде как со списками работает, которые являются алиасами если я правельно понял
<artus> зачем тебе тогда маилман вообще ?
<snwbrdr> ну а что так может сделать то тогда ?
<artus> через что он у тебя шлет? Sendmail, Postfix, Exim?
<snwbrdr> постфикс
<dmay> бу!
<Nor8> dmay: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/ubuntu-unity-like-skin-pack-for-windows.html  Поставил себе уже на оффтопик?
<dmay> Nor8: охлол
<Nor8> dmay: Нет, не поставил еще? )))
<dmay> да б-же упаси от таких скинов. вот после них люди и преставляют винду два раза в месяц :\
<dmay> падаждитика, они просто до какой-то запилили чтоль? а не поменяли внешний вид супертаскбара
<dmay> >RocketDock 1.3.5 by PunkSoftware
<dmay> ой да ну это даже не смешно
<baltazar> всем добрый вечер =))
<gryn> кодировка
<baltazar> utf 8
<baltazar> mac
<gryn> друзья, как сделать что бы рабочие столы переключась туда-сюда одной комбинацией клавиш?
<baltazar>  manager-compiz   там выбрать  функшен кубо-стола
<baltazar> в нем задать хоткей
<baltazar> apt-get install manager-compiz
<gryn> спасибо, компиз есть, я там только как переключение с пом. мышки нашел
<baltazar> в гномовской панельке в разделе параметры появится ярлычечик
<baltazar>  gryn а ты тугой
<baltazar> =)
<gryn> а куб стола вообще отключен
<gryn> как бы без куба можно?
<baltazar> manager-compiz manager-compiz manager-compiz >>>>>manager<<<<
<baltazar> там есть раздел без куда
<baltazar> не помню названия
<baltazar> выбираешь его
<baltazar> без куба*
<gryn> viemport switsher там
<gryn> в нем можно мышь в переключении задейсвовать
<gryn> просто в настройке горячих клавишь есть это
<dmay> вьюпорт это вообще о другом -_-
<gryn> но там "переместить в право" "влево"
<gryn> а что бы туда-сюда нет)
<baltazar> =\  gryn ыыы ты еще слайкрой
<baltazar> тянешься хорошо
<dmay> gryn: смотри внимательней в сторону всяких Wall, Desctops etc
<baltazar> +1
<dmay> baltazar: фу так детишек обзывать
<baltazar> dmay:  =(
<dmay> gryn: а прежде чем смотреть, попробуй тыкнуть Alt+стрелки
<gryn> это работает
<dmay> ну или Ctrl+Alt+стрелки
<gryn> ну по умолчанию которые
<dmay> ну. и что тебе надо тогда?
<dmay> [22:59:50] <gryn> друзья, как сделать что бы рабочие столы переключась туда-сюда одной комбинацией клавиш?
<gryn> это я сменил, но две комбинайии нажимать надо
<gryn> переключится влево одна
<gryn> и вправо - вторая
<gryn> а какб ы эо все одной сделать
<Van_93> ребят, образ нормально не записывается, пробовал двумя программами, при выборе установки чёрный екран и напдиси
<gryn> туда-сюда
<dmay> gryn: ВНЕЗАПНО нажимай только Alt+вправо
<dmay> Van_93: перескачай. или у скачанного МД5 проверь
<Van_93> образ убунты с оф сайта
<baltazar> собрал я рабочий медиа сервер (mediatomb + mt-daap+ avahi + transmissio +samba+ ftp+ssh => sftp) , поднял wi-fi карточку ar928 в режиме мастер  вроде бы все и счастье вот оно
<baltazar> но тут подключаясь к AP -wi-fi понимаю что что-то забыл
<baltazar> а именно  dhcp server XD
<baltazar> блжааать
<baltazar> продолжаю ныть =В
<dmay> Van_93: ну скачал криво, ну бывает
<Van_93> попробую еще раз скачать
<baltazar> вот сукин дхцп настройки не дат клиентам =((
<Sergey_IT> Van_93, что качаешь и откуда?
<artus> @voice baltazar
<Van_93> еще вопрос. Установил драйвера с офф сайта на видеокарту Нвидию, а видео Вконтакте всё равно тупит сильно, и после выхода с браузера лагает вся убунта
<artus> baltazar, попроще
<gryn> dmay, я все попробую еще раз перефразировать бред свой. Мне надо что бы одним (1) хоткеем рабочие столы переключались туда-сюда
<gryn> а не как везде есть в настррйках - назначить только или вправо переключать, или влево
<gryn> это и в компизе, и в стандартном
<dmay> gryn: нажми уже два раза подряд Alt+вправо
<gryn> не работает (:
<gryn> это наверно из за того что я менял кнопки по умолчанию
<Van_93> что надо установить что бы видео вконтакте не лагало? Стоят последний драйвера с оффсайта, и флэш плеер тоже 10-й
<Van_93> после того как выключу браузер начинает лагать вся система
<Sergey_IT> Van_93, смотри топ
<baltazar> у меня вопрос если инет приходит на пк по   eth0  далее net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 потом wi-fi - клиент, надо поднимать бридж чтобы дхцп давал настройки клиентам по подключенным по  wlan0 в режиме  master или в конфиги дхцп указал интерфейс wlan0 и он должен раздовать настройки?
<baltazar> Van_93:  полбзуйся chromium
<Van_93> я и оперой заходил, и фаерфоксом, и хромом
<baltazar> не хром
<baltazar> а хромиум
<Van_93> я скоротил
<baltazar> есть разница
<Van_93> хромиум стоит
<baltazar> экстра пакет установлен?
<baltazar> кодеки
<Van_93> точно
<Van_93> кодеки
<Van_93> где их качать?
<baltazar> щас
<Van_93> ребят первый раз убунту ставлю) нуб еще)
<baltazar> какя у тебя ubuntu
<Van_93> 11
<baltazar>  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sergey_IT> 11.10?
<Van_93> вот сказали 10 поставить, скачал образ, и походу криво скачал
<Van_93> 11.04
<Sergey_IT> а с видеодровами из коробки как работало?
<baltazar> а мне подскажут с БРИДЖОМ
<baltazar> а
<baltazar> на мой вопрос в гугле нет ответа
<baltazar> чес слово!
<Van_93> аахаха
<baltazar> Sergey_IT: а самому дрова воткнуть?
<Van_93> sudo aptitude command not found
<baltazar> apt-get install aptitude
<baltazar> или ставь через апт
<artus> зачем тебе бридж если у тебя нат?
<baltazar>  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<baltazar> artus:  nfr
<Van_93> спасибо
<Van_93> попробую
<baltazar> Van_93: пж
<baltazar> artus:  я вот понять не могу не дает дхцп настройки =((
<baltazar> трафшой показыват запросы идут
<baltazar> а ответ 0
<Van_93> baltazar: А ты все эти команды на изусть знаешь, или как?)
<baltazar> вот и подумал что дхцп демон не умеет раздовать инет по  wlan0
<artus> baltazar, что значит дхцпа не дает , что значит показывает запросы
<artus> кто у тя дхцпой отрабатывает?
<Van_93> установило, ребут надо?
<artus> причем здесь дхцп демон не умеет раздовать инет по  wlan0 ????????
<baltazar> artus: есть пк, 2 сетевые карты eth0 и wlan0 , поднял  wlan0 в режиме ап ( master) , далее хочу раздавать инет по wi-fi]
<artus> ну и ?
<artus> нафиг тебе дхцп для 2х машин? )
<baltazar> а кто сказ что их 2
<baltazar> а телефонко
<baltazar> а пк отца
<baltazar> ой их в итоге 4
<Snowdrift> )
<Snowdrift> форвардинг незабудь включить
<baltazar> включил
<Snowdrift> чего не пашет то?
<artus> забей статикой , глянь бегают ли пинги, пропиши днсы, и вруби нат)
<artus> ну блин) у тя проходной двор ? те надо в день по 5ть новых клиентов вешать?
<Snowdrift> руками хотябы для проверки
<baltazar> я ленивый человек
<baltazar> ответь на 1 вопрос, dhcp пофигу какой  интерфей слушать?
<artus> baltazar, ленивый бы уже сделал раз 15ть и забыл
<Snowdrift> можно забиндить
<aleksei> всем ку
<Snowdrift> ку
<baltazar> ку
<Snowdrift> baltazar, смотри логи dhcp
<victor0000> baltazar: точка видно, дхкп потом
<baltazar> да все видно
<baltazar> конектюсь к ней
<victor0000> baltazar: точка видно?
<baltazar> да да да
<artus> baltazar, тобиш ip раздало?
<baltazar> нет
<Snowdrift> в логах dhcp что?
<baltazar> щас гляну
<Snowdrift> и зупущен ли он фоще
<victor0000> baltazar: дхкп-сервер установка пакета
<baltazar> ps ax | dhcp есть процесс =)
<baltazar> висит
<Snowdrift> в логах что
<baltazar> victor0000:  это дхцп сервак у меня по счету будет 20
<victor0000> baltazar: лог cat /var/log/syslog | grep dhcp
<Snowdrift> baltazar, tail -f /var/log/syslog и поробуй получить
<baltazar> все нашел
<baltazar> line 37: unexpected end of file
<Snowdrift> )
<baltazar> блжааать
<Van_93> не помогло,дальше лагает видео. Незнаю уже что делать
<baltazar> а у тебя не атом?
<Van_93> флэш последний, браузер хронолиум, драйвера на видеокарту послдение...
<baltazar>  видео карта какая?
<Van_93> nvidia gt 220
<artus> @kban baltazar 3600 а почитай ка ты правила
<Van_93> ехх, а человек мне помочь хотел
<artus> Van_93, у хрома с флешом проблем нет
<Snowdrift> Van_93, дрова какие стоят?
<Van_93> с сайта качал
<Van_93> оф
<paracelsss> .... примерно час назад в возрасте 13 лет скончался мой моник сони . помяним (((
<artus> Van_93, и даже нормально стали? ))
<artus> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<artus> Van_93,  http://t.co/tUumY5y
<Van_93> сначала мучался и установкой, потом выключил икс-сервер и все пошло
<artus> ))
<Snowdrift> эх я раньше фильмы без иксов смотрел
<paracelsss> чем в линуксе заменяется виндовая команда альт+ф4  ?
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss, может в реанимацию еще успеешь?
<paracelsss> Sergey_IT: нет его не спасти)
<paracelsss> Sergey_IT: завтра на помойку
<Van_93> заметил что видео начинает лагать когда водишь по нему мышкой)
<paracelsss> Sergey_IT: чем альт +ф4 заменяется ?
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss, никогда не менял
<paracelsss> Sergey_IT: ну это в винде такая комманда. а вот в линуксе как приложение можно закрыть какой командй?
<Sergey_IT> альт + ф4
<paracelsss> Sergey_IT: хммм
<Sergey_IT> или глянь в шоткаты
<paracelsss> спасибо ))))
<paracelsss> Sergey_IT: точно тут также !
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss, это там так же ))
<Van_93> В чём еще может быть проблема если лагает видео в Вконтакте?
<paracelsss> Sergey_IT: точно и тут ты прав )))
<artus> в видео контактов)
<Sergey_IT> Van_93: вконтакте - зло
<snwbrdr> Ñ ×ÓÅ ÖÅ ÎÅ ÐÏÎÉÍÁÀ, ÍÏÖÅÔ ÌÉ ÍÁÉÌÍÁÎ × ÐÏÌÅ ËÏÍÕ ÐÏÄÓÔÁ×ÌÑÔØ ÁÄÒÅÓ ÐÏÌÕÞÁÔÅÌÑ ×ÍÅÓÔÏ ÁÄÒÅÓÁ ÌÉÓÔÁ ÒÁÓÓÙÌÏË. ÓÍÏÔÒÀ Ë ÐÒÉÍÅÒÕ ÔÁ ÖÅ sympa ×ÒÏÌÅ ËÁË × ÍÅÓÔÏ ÁÄÒÅÓÁ ÌÉÓÔÁ ÒÁÓÓÙÌËÉ ÕËÁÚÙ×ÁÅÔ ÁÄÒÅÓ ÐÏÌÕÞÁÔÅÌÑ
<ubuntuhelp> snwbrdr! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<snwbrdr> я все же не понимаю, может ли маилман в поле кому подставлять адрес получателя вместо адреса листа рассылок. смотрю к примеру та же sympa вроле как в место адреса листа рассылки указывает адрес получателя
<dmay> кекеке, МСовские сервера не выдерживают желающих посмотреть про оффтопик8 :3
<Sergey_IT> dmay, не ходи за толпой...
<dmay> а что за ней ходить, если она уже все сломала? (
<Sergey_IT> dmay, мне приглашение сегодня тоже приходило, но я его игнорировал )
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ты Ъ, тебе можно )
<Sergey_IT> dmay, если бы на Текед пригласили за их счет, тогда бы подумал )
<dmay> за их счет туда бы половина ЛОРа свалила XD
<[Raiden]> Microsoft “claim” that the ‘base system’ of Windows 8 can be run on as little as 256mB of RAM.
<[Raiden]> это будет сильынй конкурент. )
<[Raiden]> ный
 * dmay уже заводит виртуалочку для восьмерочки :3
<Sergey_IT> dmay, у меня 8-ка уже 3.5 года стоит - убунта )
<sig_wall> the same but freebsd
<dmay> фу на вас линуксоедов. вот куплю себе планшетик на АРМе, закачу туда дев-версию, и будут мне все завидовать 8]
<Umren> [Raiden]: base system это наверное запуск чекдиска? )
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> Umren: вот тебя то мы и ждали :3
<Umren> "МСовские сервера не выдерживают желающих посмотреть про оффтопик8 :3" нет они просто дохнут под нагрузкой :D
<Umren> как то давно читал про архитектуру на этом.. myspace
<Umren> он же на серверах от мс построен :)
<dmay> Umren: ну дохнуть они не дохнут, пол-минуты кеёнота посмотреть то можно. но помирают, дааа )
<Umren> приходится в 3-5 раз больше машин использовать
<dmay> муспейс же усё. не?
<Umren> ща почти усе )
<dmay> ну и п с ним
<Umren> dmay: да, даже майспейс нельзя привести в пример, что мол.. success project / backend by ms :D
<dmay> а вообще да, ИИСа сотоварищи не для высоких нагрузок ни разу
<Umren> dmay: ща посмотрим видос
<Umren> так сказать кошмарик на ночь с в8 )
<dmay> ню-ню. ню попробуй )
<Umren> тот который 11 минут идет
<dmay> э?
<Umren> что э? ) сеня аннонсировали
<Umren> видео с в8 новое
<Umren> не позорься
<Umren> даже об этом не знаешь )
<dmay> я сегодня _работал_
<dmay> у поте лица, тксзть
<dmay> Umren: давай, давай, не жмоться, выкатывай ссылку
<Umren> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/windows-8-interesting-competition
<Umren> dmay: мне больше всего интересно, скока он весит будет
<Umren> это в7 + новая помойка
<dmay> ну на днях они превьюшку скачать дадут, там и увидим
<Umren> в7 сам дофига весит, особенно 64 бита
<Umren> а тут еще и дополнительное метро и прочее
<Umren> это надо будет 500 гиговую таблетку покупать
<Umren> надеюсь там будет нормально хром работать
<Umren> в таблет режиме
<baltazar> все настроил =)
<Umren> я так понимаю, там разработчики чето допиливать будут должны
<Umren> что бы точ интерфейс ищо был
<baltazar> спасибо за помощь с дхцп
<baltazar> красота
<baltazar> мой сервер показывает рехультаты в 4 раза лучшем чем роутер длинк 825 Ы я безумно рад ))
<baltazar> *результаты
<Umren> dmay: вцелом,  то что я вижу мне нравится, но все упирается в реализацию..
<dmay> ааАаааАААА Umren сказал что-то про МС и не матом!!1!!11
<Umren> dmay: ну как замена ноутбука подойдет
<baltazar> а проблем было 2, первая так как у меня в роли шлюза выступает wlan0 ему следовало назначит статик айпи, а второе это неправильно закрыл сабнет в конфиге дхцп (две скобки поставил }} )
<Umren> dmay: который может трансформится в тачпад
<baltazar> кто-нибудь может дать хорошую ссылку howto - язык русский на ffmpeg  ( хочу допилить перекодировку на лету ) вопрос из серии  mediatomb =\
<dmay> плин, ну почему у этого планшета такой глянцевый экран? в нём же тот монстрег сзади отражается >.<
<dmay> а у меня тут темно >_____<
<Umren> dmay: ога, тройной подбародок
<Umren> вот он, типичный виндоюзер)
<dmay> подбородок? по моему там сразу сиськи начинаются
<dmay> не надо ляля, это типичный ит-журнализд же
<baltazar> =\ а мы красноглазые
<baltazar> и ничего XD
<baltazar>  не хочу man ffmpeg
<baltazar> пипл !
<[Raiden]> !ffmpeg
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ffmpeg'
<[Raiden]> иди в гугл )
<baltazar> ай да был там
<Umren> по мойму в гугле там дофига доков по нему
<dmay> а таск манагер няшне
<baltazar> меня тока один аспект интересует
<baltazar> маленький
<novns> dmay, опера будет поддерживать темы gtk3, с чем вас и поздравляю
<baltazar> как мне гляну метод реализации ffmpeg а партированном  airvideo server =\
<novns> а я тут пробую чистый дебиан
<baltazar> *в
<dmay> novns: с теми-же древними ущербными иконками из гнома? но вей!
<copyerfiled> Други браться человеки! Подскажите примитивный способ разузныть t проца?
<novns> с трудом настроил сеть
<novns> copyerfiled, sensors
<copyerfiled> разузнать*
<copyerfiled> novns: Огромноче человеческое спасибо!
<baltazar> dmesg,lspci,lsusb,lshw
<copyerfiled> Огромное*
<copyerfiled> Спасибо
<novns> такое же огромное не зачто
<novns> *не за что
<Umren> novns: дебиан? некростайл :D
<baltazar> у меня вчера был секс  с генту
<novns> Umren, мне нужен дистрибьютив со вторым гномом
<novns> генту, кстати, не подходит, потому что ноутбук
<baltazar> не люблю ноутбуку как класс пк
<Umren> novns: apt-get install gnome2?
<baltazar> 0..o
<Nor8> novns: Linux Mint, Гигтег 11.04
<novns> Umren, я уже много раз тут рассказывал, что они там сломали
<Nor8> novns: Со вторым гномом пока
<Umren> novns: ага, ставь минт, теже яйца тока с гнумом 2
<novns> например, сломали апплет томбоя
<Umren> томбой на моно, в дебиане есть моно?
<novns> разумеется
<novns> с чего бы не быть-то?
<baltazar> =) честно скажу сижу в маке, потом обратно в linux  гном удобнее мак  -  GUI
<Nor8>  novns:  На ноуте, кстати, кубунту или хубунту вполне нормально смотрится
<novns> Nor8, апплет томбоя
<Nor8> novns: Что апплет томбоя?
<novns> кубунту я вообще ненавижу, у нас на работе везде стоит
<novns> Nor8, нету в убунте
<Nor8> novns: Как нет?
<novns> вместо него неработающий иникатор
<Umren> baltazar: "гном удобнее мак  -  GUI" - не понял ваще
<[Raiden]> готовить не умеете
<Umren> что ты хотел этим сказать :D
<novns> Nor8, так нет, заменили надикатором нефункциональным
<novns> *индикатором
<Umren> novns: это причина переставлять ос? :)
<Nor8>  novns:  У  меня в 11.04 работает все, ты сам что то сломал
<copyerfiled> novns: вобщем на sensors ругается какраз на то что неможет обнаружить эти самые сенсоры, как быть?
<baltazar> Umren:   график юзер интерфейс в маке мне не нравится, а в убунте нравится гномина
<novns> Umren, это причина уйти с убунты, причём одна из многочисленных
<dmay> кекеке, как раз когда амсунг отбрыкается наконец от аппля, они уже будут продавать планшенты не на ведроиде а на восьмерке :3
<novns> copyerfiled, sensors-detect
<Umren> novns: так и говори, что это не главная причина
<Nor8> novns: Так иди уже )))))
<artus> copyerfiled, а ты детект запускал?
<novns> Umren, есть ещё куча
<baltazar> Umren:  очень удобная
<Nor8> novns: А каие еще есть причины, что еще не работает?
<novns> Nor8, wx пытается использовать глобальное меню, даже когда его нет
<novns> т.е. трукрипт, например, не показывает меню
<baltazar> хотите суперскую причину минус линуха =))
<Nor8> wx это что у нас?
<novns> wxwidgets
<novns> тулкит, который много кто использует
<baltazar> на работе есть БД (там поряка 6 таблиц) - опен оффис умеет через одбц работать только содной
<baltazar> в лине альтернативу аксесу мс нету
<baltazar> винда рулит =)
<Nor8>  novns: Пока все проблемы только кривых рук дело, но никак не убунту
<Umren> novns: ты думаешь дебиан магически излечит все твои проблемы?
<novns> Nor8, каких это кривых рук? штатный тулкит не рисует меню, при сипользовании штатного же гнома
<copyerfiled> novns: спасибо!
<[Raiden]> дебиан излечит как в фильме Майор Пейн
<[Raiden]> советую посмотреть
<novns> Umren, в дебиане нет этих весёлых патчей  от каноникала
<copyerfiled> сколько раз уже так делал и всеравно забываю, нада записывать :)
<Umren> novns: если хочешь ваниальный линукс, ставь арч
<Nor8> novns: wxwidgets не пользуюсь, но есть подозрение, что все будет работать
<Umren> novns: в дебиане кучи других веселых патчей
<novns> Umren, я к апту привык
<baltazar> [Raiden]:  где майор в тол.. майор, у него с утра запор … XD
<Umren> novns: в дебиане изначально была практика хард патчей, которую переняла убунту
<[Raiden]> просто глобал меню надо прибить
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я про вхвиджетс
<[Raiden]> хотя и про вообще
<baltazar> [Raiden]:  mediatomb не поднимал?
<[Raiden]> не
<novns> Nor8, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/662077
<baltazar> airvideo-server?
<baltazar> [Raiden]:  airvideo-server?
<novns> Nor8, багу уже почти год, они просто не хотят исправлять
<[Raiden]> нет
<baltazar> novns:  не не хотят, а не могут =))
<Nor8> novns: Пиши в поддержку
<novns> есть обходной вариант в виде переменной UBUNTU_MENUPROXY, но нафиг нужны эти обходные варианты
<novns> тем более, что не всегда работает
<[Raiden]> Да не , всё проще. Юнити и глобал меню не нужно
<novns> [Raiden], так в том-то и хохма, что без глобал-меню никакого меню нет вообще
<baltazar> =В хахах
<[Raiden]> novns: в юнити
<novns> [Raiden], нет, в wx-приложениях
<novns> каноникал как-то странно свои инновации внедряет
<baltazar> всем ку ночи =)
<Umren> novns: правильно внедряет, знают что делают
<[Raiden]> ну, в гном2 они запущены или в юнити?
<novns> [Raiden], в классическом гноме
<Umren> мне юнити в 11.04 не нравилось, а в от в 11.10 очень приятное
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Umren> вполне юзабельно
<novns> я 11.10 попробую, когда уже не бета будет
<Umren> поэтому смысла ныть по поводу 2 гнома я не вижу =)
<novns> а что ныть-то, кто-нибудь добрый портирует панели на третий гном
<novns> уже есть попытки
<[Raiden]> последний пост читайте, пишут проблема с темой
<[Raiden]> если сменить будут меню
<moze> привет всем
<dmay> moze: что сломал?
<moze> dmay, ты ни как не запомнишь что я просто по общаться захожу на канал! Ну как приветствие от тебя принял
<dmay> ещё мне всех линупсоидов запоминать... так и запишем - пришёл флудить и оффтопить
<moze> ага, вобщем как и большенство.
<moze> Кстати вопрос, через самбу убунту с андроидом можно подружить?
<artus> можно
<artus> но прийдетцо рутить
<artus> если на постоянку автомаунт
<dmay> а нативного ничего нет чтоль? оО
<dmay> да ладно вам
<artus> если просто ходить то он прикрасно ходит
<artus> *е
<moze> нет мне нужно чтобы убунта торренты качала а с планшета через вафлю их смотреть.
<moze> просто может кто страдал такой ерундой.. )
<moze> Ваше молчание меня пугает..
<artus> чтоб сюда не офтопить в приват сцыль кинул
<paracelsss> moze: ))) этож надо было такое придумать))
<artus> в принципе можно и не монтируя шары смотреть) ток перемотка не будет работать)
<moze> paracelsss, ну а почему бы и нет?
<paracelsss> moze: вернее будит "почему бы и да ! "  такие идеи двигатель прогресса !  хотя мой сосед программер такие вещи называет извращением :)
<moze> paracelsss, а в чем извращение то?
<paracelsss> moze: в самом процессе просмотра . не напрямую
<dmay> а ютубчик это тоже извращение - смотреть мультики не скачивая их?
<dmay> идея ок, 2/3 файломанагеров умеют смб, но скорее всего будет тормозить и жрать батарею как не в себя
<artus> ну ровно на юзание вайфайки и просмотр фильма) не более)
<paracelsss> имеется ввиду не с самого планшета а через комп . ну у меня другое мнение - так рассуждает сосед))
<dmay> нипонял
<dmay> комп качает - файлы на компе - смб-шара - плеер на ведроиде через смб. так?
<artus> угу
<dmay> ну и всё. соседу-программеру дать по щам, чтоб не совал свое важное мнение куда ни попадя
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> йоу
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> есть кто?
<moze> нет
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =)
<moze> )
<dmay> я сразу за бан
<paracelsss> dmay: он шахматист . наверное это влияет как то)))) хотя с другой стороны разрабатывал крипто систему . ну да х*ен с ним .
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> вопросик по инитскриптам
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> сервисам
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> как глянуть в дебиане/бунте состояние сервисов?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> аналогичное openrc   запросам rc-status -a rc-update show
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ?
<moze> ... и тишина
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> угу
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =\
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> как ваше глянуть состояние сервисов ? =)
<dmay> это ты ЗДЕСЬ такие вещи спрашиваешь? ещё и в два ночи?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> лана
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> другой вопрос
<moze> я лично не знаю, но морально тебя поддерживаю! ) А если не секрет для чего тебе это надо, может пригодится..
<artus> checkservice
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> как узнать в каком пакете находится бинарь искомый по имени?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> debian-test ~ #  checkservice
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> -bash: checkservice: команда не найдена
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =))
<dmay> ну у вас и запросы, батенька...
<artus> [/home/artus]% aptsearch checkservice
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> вступает в силу последний вопрос
<artus> p   checkservice                                                           - проверяет состояние сервисов на (удалённом) хосте
<artus> как бе
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> debian-test ~ # apt-cache search checkservice
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> checkservice - Checks the status of services on (remote) hosts
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> нашел спс
<artus> а на поиск не скажу, не помню )
<artus> dpkg умеет как то искать , надо листать ман
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ок .. это поисчу
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> checkservice нечего не выдает
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ша рестартнул пока
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я в дебиане немного совсем времени сижу
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> халтурку дали =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> стока нуна узнать сразу стало
<moze> лан всем спокойной ночи.
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> биби
<artus> BALLIA_HATALLIA, dpkg -S
<paracelsss> пока
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> artus а как пользоватся checkservice ? =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а то в хелпе там все написано
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> debian-test ~ # checkservice ssh
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> debian-test ~ #
<artus> а фиг нает) не пользовался)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> мммм
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =\
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а незя OpenRC поставить туда ? =)))))
<paracelsss> тоже  в спячку пошел . всем хорошей ночи
<artus> BALLIA_HATALLIA, netstat -antp и смотри что у тя запущено)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> не не =)
<artus> ну тогда ps в руки)
<artus> ps -aux | grep ssh  )))
<Nor8>  
<Nor8>  Файлы, которые на зашифрованном разделе хранятся отдельно можно зашифровать стандартными утилитами или нужно какой-нибудь TrueCrypt ставить?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну что некто не знает как посмотреть состояние сервисов ? =)
<yanesgentoo> BALLIA_HATALLIA: пуск - панель управления - сервисы
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> че
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> в консольке в дебиане =)
<yanesgentoo> BALLIA_HATALLIA: Это канал про убунту, а не про дебиан.
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ок
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> в убунте
<yanesgentoo> BALLIA_HATALLIA: Как вариант - поставь убунту через экзешник и управляй  с винды компом. Тут есть такая возможность.
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> зачем такой наворот ? =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> лан понян
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> днем спрошу
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-14
<microirc901> интернет радио под убунту кто нидь делал?
<maxi_pit> Доброго утра)
<paracelsss> Всем привет !
<oxothuk1> превете
<oxothuk1> =)
<gaga_rin> привет чатик
<incorrecto> Здравствуйте,уважаемые.
<GrafVampir> хааай)
<MaBoSe> Привет
<incorrecto> Какое счастье. Я запилил наконец-то пропиетарные дрова на свою radeon x800 :-D
<Umren> incorrecto: бинарные поставил?
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Да хз. От производителя.
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Скачал и поставил
<Umren> ну значит бинарные с офф сайта
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Ну да,так и было. Прям теперь не нарадуюсь,мир стал розовым и слоны летают.
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Правда,для этого пришлось переползти на убунту 8,04.
<AlbertR|alt> кто может посоветовать как мне можно отследить какие файлы изменялись на сервере пользователем (создание, модификация, удаление) ?
<AlbertR|alt> может есть какой нибудь логгер?
<Umren> incorrecto: ад.
<Umren> incorrecto: я читаю в гугле что на 9.04 тоже работает
<Umren> или ты ее и имел ввиду ?)
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Да не, норм. Малёхо не уютно. Во всяком случае не зуже,чем на унитазе или 3 гноме. Не,на 9,04 не робит
<Umren> странно, а на 8.10 тоже нет?
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: 8,10 и 9,04 всё,мёртвые.
<novns> попробовал 11.10
<novns> пока далеко не бета, а глубокая альяа
<novns> *альфа
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Не поддерживаются,даже русифицировать не сможеш.
<Umren> incorrecto: ну вроде 8.04 - лтс же, даже может ppa кие нидь заработают :D
<novns> юнити стал поудобнее немножко
<incorrecto> ﻿novns: Я юзал её. Она шустрее шевелится под гномом-шелл и ошибок меньше
<novns> пока дебиан выигрывает
<novns> хотя у дебиана тоже есть недостатки
<Umren> novns: а че пробовать альфу? релиз посмотришь
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: В 8,04 всё робит. Есть поддержка,можно что-то установить. Даже обновления какие-то прилители на форефокс,который уже давно покоится с миром
<Umren> incorrecto: хром поставь
<Umren> incorrecto: http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?hl=ru&platform=linux_ubuntu_i386
<incorrecto> ﻿novns: Обожаю дебиана,а он меня нет.
<novns> Umren, если бета сейчас работает, как альфа, то релиз будет бетой
<Umren> novns: после беты еще релиз кандидаты
<Umren> novns: и это бета1
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Хром и стоит.
<Umren> novns: 3 беты будет
<novns> оправданий можно много придумать
<Umren> каких? тех что ты юзаешь бету1 и она плохо работает?
<Umren> а хотелось энтерпрайза уже?
<Umren> ))
<SergeyIT> ку
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Да не,оттуда хром не залезет. Я старый искал. 10 встал
<novns> то что бета - это далеко не бета
<novns> вообще ни разу не бета
<Umren> не сравнивай опен беты и бету1
<Umren> опен беты - это уже rc последний фактически
<Umren> а тут тока ща баги править будут
<novns> бета - это уже готовый продукт, который отдаётся пользователям на поиск ошибок, которые пропустили разработчики
<incorrecto> Дык убунта использует нестабильную ветку дебиана. Конечто всё это бетка,
<novns> а там пока просто всё не работает
<novns> почти всё
<Umren> novns: бета это правят баги, в альфе концепт собирался - там не правили баги
<novns> альфа - разработка, бета - тестирование
<Umren> ясен перец, что бета1 багнутая
<novns> там пока тестировать нечего, разработка в самом разгаре
<incorrecto> До 13 октября должны допилить
<novns> то есть писать багрепорты типа "вот у меня тут экзотическое железо странно работает" пока бессмысленно
<novns> потому что не работает вообще всё (почти)
<novns> бета должна быть работоспособной
<Umren> novns: ладно, зато дебиан идеальный :D
<novns> у дебиана не хватает lcd-filtering
<novns> и ещё кучи мелочей, но это всё не критично
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Дебинчег хорош,но не на моём железе. Печалька.
<novns> что за железо-то?
<Umren> древний радеон
<incorrecto> ﻿novns: Старое как мир.
<incorrecto> ﻿novns: Радеон х800,дюрон 1300
<novns> насколько старое?
<novns> не, это конечно не первой свежести, но не 486 же
<incorrecto> ﻿novns:  :)
<novns> у меня где-то лежит древний лаптоп 486-й, с 4мб памяти на борту
<novns> ну и диск 96мб
<novns> работает же
<incorrecto> Кстати,читали новости. На какой-то соник эриксон всуропили убунту 8,04
<incorrecto> На смарт. А у мну комп на ней робит.
<Umren> incorrecto: по идее 12 хром у тебя завести можно
<Umren> incorrecto: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Google-Chrome-13-0-Drops-Support-for-Ubuntu-8-04-LTS-201102.shtml
<Umren> ну или хромиум
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Да он у меня висит в обновках не активный.
<Umren> ну так обновись, 12 всяко лучше 10
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Да не обновляется. Галочка не ставится
<shag_> Привет всем!!! Очень нужна помощь. Кто знает как подключить твитер в Pidgin?
<incorrecto> Основным изменением в новом Google Chrome 13.0.767.1 для операционной системы Linux является то, что он больше не будет поддерживать Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron)
<Umren> incorrecto: https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<Umren> incorrecto: попробуй установить
<MagicLover> proftpd При создании папок через ftp все права скинуты и приходится их вручную проставлять, чтобы можно было туда хотя бы войти. Как сделать, чтобы при создании папки автоматически ставились права полного доступа хотя бы на этого пользовате
<MagicLover> Umask 777 777         AllowOverwrite on         <Limit ALL>
<MagicLover> AllowAll
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Ща попробую
<MagicLover> Чот не могу нагуглисть
<Umren> MagicLover: че у тя с кодировкой
<Umren> хотя пишешь на ютф-8
<MagicLover> А без разницы какие папки.
<MagicLover> brrr... What with codepage???
<MagicLover> тест
<ubuntuhelp> MagicLover, Fail!
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Да пишут же,что не поддерживается
<Umren> MagicLover: то что ты кинул из файла - кракозябры, а пишешь норм
<MagicLover> Гы...
<Umren> incorrecto: ну короче надо искать .deb файл 12 версии
<Umren> и установить напрямую
<MagicLover> Umask 777 777  это правильно ставлю? Может в этом дело?
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Представляй,в синаптике у меня 13 стоит,а в реалии 10
<Umren> MagicLover: где ставишь? начни с начала, все что ты копи пастил - кракозябры, а сейчас говоришь о чем то далеком о непонятном
<MagicLover> О! Разобрался.
<MagicLover> Спасибо.
<MagicLover> Я не понял параметра Umask в конфиге proftpd
<MagicLover> Ставил его в 777, думая, что это разрешает всё.
<MagicLover> А оказалось, что надо ставить 000, чтобы всё разрешал. Сам догадался. :)
<MagicLover> Извините за беспокойство.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем здрасте
<gaga_rin> чтото поломал?
<[v-8]_jupiter> gaga_rin: неа )
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, man umask ))
<unim96> всем привет
<unim96> вопрос возник. как устанавливать прогу не в /?
<unim96> вроде для этого chroot  используют. не подскажите как?
<Umren> unim96: всмысле не в / ? что за прога?
<SergeyIT> unim96, а как можно установить прогу в / ?
<unim96> Umren так я не совсем правильно выразился. прога (xilinx webpack) по умолчанию ставиться в /opt/xilinx а у меня корневой раздел не большой. папка home вынесена в отдельный раздел
<unim96> вот и спрашиваю про установку не корневой раздел а к примеру в /home/unim96/xilinx
<unim96> так надеюсь понятней?
<Umren> unim96: ну так укажы ей куда ставиться, либо если нету такой возможности - то там скорей всего должен быть bash скрипт установки где можно сменить путь
<unim96> Umren нет такоо
<Umren> никакой чрут тебе не нужен
<unim96> *такого
<Umren> прога я так понял бинарная
<unim96> да бинарная
<Umren> и что? там 1 файл ?
<unim96> нет образ диска
<Umren> ну, распакуй диск, ищи конфигурационные файлы установки
<unim96> хотя я боюсь что нам в универе кинули инсталлер только для винды а не для всех платформ
<Umren> а так конечно, что не дают выбрать папку из инсталятора - это жесть
<unim96> согласен. софт же не из репозитория
<unim96> напомните пожалуйста куда монтируется образ диска в убунте по умолчанию? что бы в консоли перейти cd /путь
<Umren> ну /media обычно
<unim96> Umren нету там.
<unim96> монтирую арив-моунтером
<Umren> тогда может быть /mnt :D
<Umren> ну дык он у тебя на рабочим столе появился
<The_MEk1> сделай в самом большом разделе (в твоём случае видимо в /home) папку opt и в корне сделай на неё символическую ссылку
<Umren> открой-ищи
<The_MEk1> и потом ставь как обычно
<The_MEk1> либо отрежь кусочег от хоума и сделай отдельный раздел и смонтируй его в /opt
<unim96> The_MEk1 скорее всего так и сделаю. Umren там тоже нет. но ничего по другому клепаю уже
<The_MEk1> либо можно папочку моунтом забиндить
<Follower> Подскажите новичку: из терминала " xdotool mousemove 540 600" работает, из пустого файла sh  - нет, как поправить?
<skai> сделать исполняемым
<Follower> он уже исполняемый, запуск ни дает никакой реакции, если же запустить файл из терминала, получаю ошибку: File "qqq.sh", line 6
<Follower>     xdotool mousemove 540 600
<Follower>                     ^
<Follower> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<unim96> щас я вообще офигел
<unim96> sudo ./xsetup ./xsetup: 32: ./bin/lin/xsetup: Permission denied
<incorrecto> Мне ChanServ мозг сворачивает. Говорит,что надо никнейм регить. Это у всех так или я один такой?
<unim96> это почему доступ закрыт?
<User753[web]> привет, не знаете почему когда я удаляю mozilla, ubuntu автоматически устанавливает chromium, и наоборот: удаляю chromium - устанавливает mozilla?
<Umren> =)
<adjtimex> User753[web]: видимо они предоставляют общий метапакет www-браузера
<User753[web]> значит никак не удалить их?
<User753[web]> странно как-то...
<User753[web]> дискриминация... почему я не могу пользоваться просто оперой... хех...
<calculon_> привет
<calculon_> Убунтологи
<calculon_> :)
<User753[web]> привет, фанат Футурамы
<skai> User753[web]: эхххх.а ты вкурсе, что корпорация mozilla выпускает не только браузер firefox, но и еще туеву хучу программных продуктов
<dname> пытаюсь запустить апач "sudo apache2ctl start" и выводит такое:
<dname> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<dname> Unable to open logs
<dname> 5 минут назад все запускалось нормально. В чем может быть проблема?
<User753[web]> skai, я с ними не знаком, меня просто интересует как можно удалить все браузеры и оставить только оперу
<skai> dname: берешь и удаляешь
<calculon_> есть свободный аналог rar?
<User753[web]> распаковать rar и обычный менеджер архивов может
<calculon_> не может
<calculon_> нужно ставить unrar
<calculon_> а он с закрытым кодом
<User753[web]> как так? я недавно распаковывал =)
<calculon_> p7zip-rar тоже не свободный
<calculon_> толку от СПО, если нас так или и наче заставляют пользоваться проприетарщиной
<User753[web]> может архив просто повреждённый?
<User753[web]> или какой-то очень старый формат
<User753[web]> у меня, вообще-то, тоже rar архив распаковался, но открыть файлы, которые в нём были, я так и не смог
<calculon_> unrar-free работает с устаревшей версией архиватора
<calculon_> его не ставь
<User753[web]> =)
<User753[web]> ну правильно говорят что ubuntu - бесплатный, пока бесплатно ваше время =)
<User753[web]> одна нервотрёпка с ним
 * yurau вернулся
<skai> calculon_: про unrar-free и p7zip-rar ты конечно не слышал
<shag_> Кто знает как подключить твитер в Pidgin?
<skai> calculon_: и да.фанатизм - эт тебе к штольману.а мы просто пользователи.
<skai> shag_: руками
<calculon_> слышал
<calculon_> смотри выше
<skai> calculon_: а теперь тебе еще и очки нужны
<skai> skai | calculon_: про unrar-free и p7zip-rar ты конечно не слышал
<shag_> skai: умный смотрю я понимаю что руками но в Pidgin нет такого протакола
<skai> повторю.
<skai> прочти по буквам
<skai> shag_: а поставить?
<skai> shag_: пиджин модульный
<skai> что поставил - то и есть
<shag_> skai: я названия модуля не знаю а в центре приложений его нет
<skai> а поискать в синаптике по словам твиттер и узнать про pidgin-twitter и pidgin-microblog?да и цп их отображает
<calculon_> тролль
<incorrecto> ﻿shag_: твиттер в пидгине? Первый раз слышу. Скайп пожно,а твиттер..ХЗ
<incorrecto> ﻿shag_: Тогда уж гвиббер юзай
<skai> calculon_: ну если ты тролль - зафиг ты сюда пришел?
<calculon_> не я
<skai> calculon_: ну тогда ты просто глупый человек, не умеющий читать и обвиняющий всех в своем несовершенстве
<skai> calculon_: прими мои искренние соболезнования
<calculon_> это ты такой
<shag_> incorrecto: все есть только чвто поставил теперь настроить осталось
<skai> откуда эти неудачники вечно выползают.им поможешь - они глупости начинают говорить
<incorrecto> ﻿shag_: Правда,есть? Я тоже ща зафигачу.
<incorrecto> ﻿skai: Это те,кому лень юзать гугль.
<User753[web]> skai, ты несправедлив, иногда действительно такие архивы попадаются что хрен распакуешь
<shag_> incorrecto: sudo apt-get install pidgin-microblog
<incorrecto> ﻿User753[web]:  Например? rar? 7zip? Всё в синаптике
<skai> User753[web]: он вообще то не хочет пользвовать unrar, ибо проприетарно.это фанатизм и динукс головного мозга.такие люди никому не нужны.а unrar-free он не заметил ввиду крайней тупости
<skai> User753[web]: и возникает вопрос - а ты почему не заметил его слова про проприетарность анрара,а не рпо невозможность открыть архив?
<User753[web]> мне не показалось что проблема именно в проприетарности
<incorrecto> Что плохого в пропиетаре?
<skai> User753[web]: он же четко это сказал
<incorrecto> Не понимать..
<skai> incorrecto: некоторые фанатики считают, что они стали илитой, воспользовавшись линуксом.ставят его в религию себе.проклинают проприетарность.фанатизм, основанный на глупости
<skai> обычно школоло, понтующееся перед "потсонами" и совращающее "телачек".
<User753[web]> у меня прямо противоположные ощущения =)
<incorrecto> ﻿skai: Это заболевание?
<skai> страшшшшшное
<skai> они не лечятся
<User753[web]> убунту меня пугает
<skai> со временем может купироваться, если давать им таблетки из мозолей штольмана
<incorrecto> ﻿skai: Для пущего понта ещё и без иксов юзать.
<skai> incorrecto: эт они не могут
<skai> ты что
<skai> им понтоваться надо
<skai> ни единой софтины не знают, все в винце запускают вендовое
<User753[web]> кстати
<User753[web]> IP-TV можно как-нибудь запустить в убунту?
<incorrecto> ﻿User753[web]: Чё она тебя пугает-то?
<incorrecto> ﻿User753[web]: Страшно генту ставить или свой линух собрать.
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/ubuntu-unity-like-skin-pack-for-windows.html
<User753[web]> ну вот недавно пытался копировать адреса из libre office calc в evolution - не копирует
<skai> скоро вантузятнегов на винфаке за скрины такие будут клеймить за унылый закос:)
<User753[web]> ну бред же?
<skai> User753[web]: бред.все работает
<User753[web]> вроде мелочь, а раздражает жутко
<skai> и ip-tv смотри
<Misn> доброго дня
<User753[web]> нет, он адреса копирует с каким-то левым разделительным символом
<Misn> кто-нибудь может что-нибудь про убунту на планшетниках рассказать?
<skai> открою секрет.большинство провайдеров не пишут свою прогу для ip-tv.они берут vlc.вырезают все лишнее, что не для ip-tv.делают скин.и пихают как прога для просмотра
<skai> Misn: психиатр может
<d_may> skai: бю!
<Misn> хе
<diver> skai: Кстати насчет виндузятников, во что можно поиграть, желательно стратегическое? (нативное не предлагать)
<d_may> skai: унылые виндузятники гордо уходят вперёд в светлое будущее, и презрительно ждут, когда линупсоеды начнут делать закосы под metro!
<User753[web]> skai да-да-да, я пытался в VLC открыть список каналов, тоже не выходит
<skai> diver: в иксбокс поиграй
<skai> User753[web]: а настроить по рекомендуемой провайдером схеме?
<skai> User753[web]: ессесно не пытался
<skai> !pm > Misn
<ubuntuhelp> Misn, please see my private message
<skai> dmay: под шо?
<User753[web]> skai, естественно эта схема предполагает что у меня установлен виндоус
<skai> dmay: эт не тот плазма-нетбук интерфес в винде 8?
<skai> User753[web]: естесственно эта схема предполагает, что у тебя есть интернет, чтобы зайти к провайдеру и узнать
<diver> skai: Дорого. Были бы деньги, я бы не ставил убунту, а купил бы приличную винду семерку.
<dmay> skai: Metro UI, дерёвня. зюн, другой зюн, вп7, а теперь и весь оффтопик
<skai> diver: продам профешинал реттайловая лицензия за 3к
<skai> dmay: ну я ж грю.плазманетбук
<User753[web]> skai: http://nnz-home.tv/
<skai> User753[web]: и че?я Ъ.я по ссылкам не хожу
<dmay> skai: не сравнивай чистый и светлый метро с этими вашими глянцевыми типа3де поделками XD
<skai> User753[web]: универсальная инструкция есть на адсл клубе
<skai> dmay: метро - всего лишь очередное доказательство копи-тиздельской политики мелкомягких
<dmay> skai: ойдалана?
<User753[web]> skai: поточнее пожалуйста
<skai> dmay: нуато:)точно такой же интерфес был в star trek the next generation на консолях
<skai> User753[web]: adsl club ip-tv в гугл введи
<dmay> skai: XD
<skai> dmay: артус вернулся - и никакого усладу
<incorrecto> О-о-о,в репах 8,04 нашёл valknut. Приятная неожиданность :)
<User753[web]> skai: там тоже .exe прогу предлагают скачать
<skai> User753[web]: гугли дальше.про настройку vlc добавь в запрос
<skai> не ну что ж люди то гуглом пользоваться не умеют то
<incorrecto> ﻿skai: Зачем? Проще спросить и тебе расскажут :)
<incorrecto> ﻿skai: Ко мне это не относится. Я всё сам.
<incorrecto> ﻿skai: Не люблю просить
<User753[web]> ну знаете, после установки убунту, я из гугла не вылезаю вообще
<incorrecto> Меня уже гугль банит :)
<skai> ну так.а ведь достаточно подумать, что ubuntu!=windows и не пытаться решить вантузятскими подходами, а просто пользоваться - и все работает и ничего знать не надо
<artus> User753[web], а проблема в чем? у прова плейлист с каналами стянуть так тяжко?
<User753[web]> дык не открывает плейлист
<User753[web]> и на адсл клубе тоже настройки все для виндоус
<User753[web]> вернее плейлист открывает, но ничего не показывает
<artus> User753[web], сцылку на плейлист
<diver> User753[web]: Делай как все - поставь в дуалбут винду.
<skai> User753[web]: надеюсь ты не по вифи пыташься?
<artus> ну дык есть нюансы)
<User753[web]> http://nnz-home.tv/list.m3u
<User753[web]> по вифи
<User753[web]> а это важно?
<artus> ыыы
<artus> User753[web], прошивай роутер )
<artus> User753[web], он у тя мультикаст не умеет наверно
<skai> ну тут уж от моменда зависит.я зухель кое как заставил раздавать по вифи.при том, что по езернету он как родной давал
<skai> artus: или отключено для вафли
<User753[web]> должен поддерживать
<artus> User753[web], должен и умеет весчи разные
<skai> User753[web]: неа
<User753[web]> http://dlink.ru/ru/products/5/729_b.html
<skai> User753[web]: совсееем не должен
<User753[web]> т.е. если я напрямую воткну кабель, всё должно работать?
<User753[web]> жесть короче
<artus> User753[web], это пров который те инет дает?
<User753[web]> это мой роутер
<artus> User753[web], я про хоумтв
<User753[web]> да
<artus> User753[web], ну дык звякни в сапорт и узнай, должны посоветовать прошить роутер
<User753[web]> наверное если только так
<User753[web]> хотя когда пытался биос на ноуте прошить, тут и саппорт не помог
<artus> причем тут прошивка биоса ?
<User753[web]> да, у меня ноут виснет на загрузке биоса иногда
<User753[web]> одни проблемы в общем =)
<User753[web]> надеюсь в будущем производители будут думать и о линуксоводах
<Umren> наврядли
<dmay> лол зачем? на серверах всё работает же
<Umren> dmay: ага, и получше чем у некоторых
<Umren> ну и на суперкомпьютерах еще ты забыл
<dmay> Umren: тихо, я намекаю что "линукс не готов к десктопу"(с)
<Umren> dmay: готов, если ты не хомяк
<Umren> даже убунту имеет свойство "консоль"
<Umren> в которую тебе рано или поздно надо зайти
<dmay> Umren: готов, если у тебя есть куча времени на хз что /fixed
<User753[web]> я читал что линукс серверы работают хуже майкрософтских из-за ошибах их админов
<dmay> но что-то я чуствую грозный взгляд.......
<Umren> dmay: это чушь, на линукс меньше времени тратится чем на винду
<Umren> когда ты проходишь определенный барьер
<User753[web]> так что если уж даже профи ошибаются, чего уж тут от обычных людей ожидать
<Umren> User753[web]: 100% инфа. особенно когда виндовс одмин еще одминит.
<User753[web]> научите меня тогда копировать e-mail адреса из calc в evolution
<User753[web]> где же ты мой старый добрый outlook express
<User753[web]> на кого же ты меня покинул...
<Umren> User753[web]: в винде он, ставь.
<User753[web]> денег нет на винду
<Umren> ээ. а ее кто то покупает?
<Umren> если тока они сами этого не знают, покупая комп :)
<User753[web]> а знаете чего мне стоило перенести адресную книгу outlook express в evolution? =)
<Umren> а вот если бы им говорили при покупке, типа ОК, вот вы покупаете нашу машину XXX - еще 2 тыщи сверху и мы вам установим Windows 7 home premium - хотите?
<User753[web]> у-у-у...
<Umren> как ты думаешь что бы говорили люди?
<User753[web]> им это и так говорят
<Umren> dmay: как думаешь? )
<User753[web]> и они покупают
<Umren> User753[web]: кто им это говорит?
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Ну почему-же? В днс спрашивают с виндой будешь покупать или нет.
<Umren> incorrecto: днс?
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Ага
<User753[web]> вот у меня знакомый недавно выбирал из двух моделей ноутбуков, одна с виндоус, другая без - выбрал второй
<Umren> под днс я понимаю только одну вещь, и я не думаю что ты там покупаешь компы с виндой :D
<User753[web]> а я вот лоханулся похоже
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Я про магазин
<Umren> incorrecto: я не сомневаюсь что в одном магазине об этом говорят.
<Umren> в 99% случаях нет
<User753[web]> в магазинах ддолжны подробно объяснять покупателю что он покупает, это ж закон такой
<Umren> только когда ты сам спрашиваешь, а если человек - хомяк, он такие вопросы не задает
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Ну ХЗ,у нас сразу ценники на компы с виндой и без
<Umren> User753[web]: закон? ты в какой стране живешь?
<User753[web]> в россии есть закон о защите прав потребителя
<artus> User753[web], ога, должны. я б сказал) но низя )
<Umren> artus: конечно низя, покупать тогда не будут
<Umren> будут ставить пиратку дома
<Umren> и на 2к бухать
<Umren> водку :)
<User753[web]> я забил на пиратку
<User753[web]> всё равно обновляться не будет
<Umren> User753[web]: прекрасно она обновляется
<User753[web]> ну может полгода пообновляется и всё
<User753[web]> да и вообще как-то
<User753[web]> весь софт на компе бесплатный, а ОС - пиратская
<diver> User753[web]: Больше полу-года и убунта не живет, а ты про винду. Кому рассказывать? Кто не понимает ничего - и не поймет, а кто понимает - возьмет без системы.
<User753[web]> чувствуешь себя таким грязным =)
<Umren> diver: живет, глянь циклы обновлений для не LTS версий
<Umren> User753[web]: ну это ты такой моралист, а другим плевать, они уже грязными родились
<diver> ну кто пользуется лтс?
<Umren> diver: я говорю ДЛЯ НЕ LTS
<diver> ааа.. ну по пол года вроде, не?
<Umren> diver: нет, полтора
<diver> приходит обновление и можно переставлять
<diver> стоп.. то цикл поддержки
<artus> зачем ?
<User753[web]> хотите сказать через полгода мне опять весь этот гемор с настойкой убунту предстоит?
<diver> а обновления для не лтс разве не раз в пол года?
<Umren> diver: да цикл поддержки, обновления приходят
<Umren> User753[web]: нет
<diver> User753[web]: Между релизами убунту обновляется успешно в 50% случаев.. Или заработает после ребута или нет. Если /home вынес на отдельный раздел - молодец.
<Umren> вопрос в том, зачем ему обновлятся если все работает
<User753[web]> вынес =)
<Umren> чего нету - есть в ppa.
<diver> Umren: Обновления это обновления софта.
<User753[web]> нифига не работает
<diver> А в софт добавляют функционал, удобство, убирают уязвимости
<Umren> diver: подключай канал в ppa, обновляй софт
<User753[web]> у меня вообще ощущение что тут одни бета-версии
<Umren> diver: на любой версии
<diver> зачем же мне что-то стороннее добавлять? Может еще лфс собрать?
<Umren> diver: сторонее? там куча официальных каналов
<diver> это забота разработчиков
<artus> diver, фишка в том что ломаетцо то какраз в случае если подключено 100500 левых ппа
<Umren> diver: debian 5 > 6 ломается, Red Hat 5.6 > 6 обновления тоже ломаются, что поделать
<Umren> даже роллинг арчик ломается :D
<Umren> diver: ставь Генту.
<diver> Да, это недостаток всех релизных дистрибутивов.. Что делать?  Выносить хоум отдельно.
<edge1> я никак не мог ехт4 увеличить 8(
<User753[web]> а как именно выглядят эти поломки?
<diver> Umren: *шепотом* ты только никому.. она и стоит
<Umren> User753[web]: тебе не всеравно?
<User753[web]> ну чтобы знать что меня ждёт =)
<Umren> User753[web]: как увидишь синий экран смерти, значит сломалось
<Umren> ой.. это не про убунту 0
<diver> выносишь /home отдельно и все, все настройки сохранены по сути
<User753[web]> вот как
<User753[web]> я думал синий экран только в виндоус бывает
<diver> User753[web]: Чаще всего она просто не запустится после глобального обновления. Может клавиатура с мышкой отключиться (по прошлому опыту говорю)
<Umren> все что угодно может быть
<diver> Еще может кое какой софт полететь и не ставиться.. мало ли
<Umren> абсолютный рандом
<artus> diver, а прошлый опыт у тя на какой бубуте то закончился?
<User753[web]> ппц
<artus> или ты чисто потролить зашол?
<Umren> artus: чисто :)
<diver> artus: 9.04
<User753[web]> мне ещё страшнее стало теперь
<diver> artus: А сейчас какая?
<artus> diver, ну тогда заканчивай. чревато
<Umren> User753[web]: страшно? поставь ведро пиратское
<Umren> вновь обретешь увереность
<Umren> правда ненадолго =)
<diver> artus: да шучу я шучу.. юзаю убунту текущую.. все работает, да
<Umren> верим.
<User753[web]> мне просто надо-то всего ничего
<User753[web]> а самых элементарных функций нет
<diver> например?
<Umren> кнопки "пуск" ?
<artus> User753[web], это каких?
<edge1> )))
<Umren> и скрепки
<Umren> помощника
<diver> помощник есть
<edge1> собаки)
<diver> в либроофисе
<edge1> чтобы чесался)
<User753[web]> я вот сначала хотел Lubuntu установить, так там не оказалось переключения языка, вы себе можете такое представить?
<diver> или не в нем.. но где-то был
<Umren> diver: там же наверняка не скрепка!
<diver> не скрепка, но есть же
<Umren> ну так кнопка то тоже есть, но не пуск.
<User753[web]> пользуйся либо только английским, либо только русским
<diver> User753[web]: Оно плагином на панель добавляется.
<artus> User753[web], есть там переключение)
<diver> Полный минимализм
<diver> но плагины на языки, звук и прочее есть
<User753[web]> ну я этот плагин не нашёл
<diver> правой клавишей на панель и добавляй что нужно
<Umren> User753[web]: печально это
<diver> видимо не искал
<edge1> он не в курсе куда жмать
<diver> ну да, пуска то нету
<artus> User753[web], setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,ru &   в автозагрузку и счастье те будет )
<User753[web]> или вот установил убунту на старом компе, там сразу unity отключилось - пишет памяти не хватает, а на ноуте этот unity хрен отключишь
<edge1> он не знает куды это писать))
<Umren> artus: ты его травмируешь сейчас
<edge1> отключишь
<User753[web]> artus: я эту команду набирал не помогло
<Umren> User753[web]: в настройки пробовал заходить? 1 кнопка.
<diver> User753[web]: убунту не для слабых машин.. а если ставишь на слабую - юзай своп и терпи
<artus> User753[web], как бы тебя не травмировать, ты не осилил при логине выбрать класический режим?
<edge1> в сис настройках сессию выбери
<User753[web]> какие ещё настройки
<Umren> User753[web]: короче начни с того, что "я ничего не хочу искать и тут не виндовс"
<edge1> оооо
<edge1> ))))
<artus> людиии... вы через какую задницу юнити то отключаете????????
<User753[web]> нету ничего при логине, только время показывает в углу и кнопка выключения
<Umren> ))
<diver> artus: так небось ставят рядом еще одну оболочку и через гдм переключают
<artus> User753[web], а у меня почему есть?
<User753[web]> у вас какой-то свой убунту наверное, для мегакрутых перцев
<Umren> diver: в настройках тупо можно дефультную дм выбрать
<Umren> кнопкой, без консоли
<diver> а разве по-умолчанию там не одна юнити?
<artus> diver, там по деволту и юнити, и класика, и класика без компиза, чего туда ставить то еще?
<Umren> нет
<diver> аааа...
<User753[web]> в настройках я тоде пробовал классический убунту ставить, но всё равно грузит юнити
<diver> я знал.. просто решил тебя проверитьт
<Umren> User753[web]: верим
<artus> детский сад прям. чукча писатель , ниразу не читатель )
<User753[web]> в итоге я набрал sudo apt-get purge unity-*
<User753[web]> так вапще всё пропало
<edge1> попробуй включи рекомендуемый нвидиа драйвер) у меня не грузится юнити)
<Umren> чет помойму это жирно уже :)
<User753[web]> бред короче
<artus> User753[web], ссзб
<edge1> короче винда тебе в помощь
<diver> опаньке.. а разве пурге это не параметр ремува?
<diver> а я два года юзал его как параметр и удивлялся, чего не работает то
<Umren> не, ремув это мягкое удаление
<User753[web]> diver: я как раз и хотел удалить
<Umren> а пурга это полное с конфигами и прочим :)
<artus> User753[web], зачемудалять?  вот нафига?
<diver> User753[web]: Чем меньше трогаешь убунту, те дольше проживет она.  Юзай как есть - без перенастроек. Максимум можно софт добавить, внешность изменить. Чем больше будешь менять, тем больше шанс, что будет плохо.
<Umren> artus: да тролль он
<artus> а потом жалуютцо что ничего не работает)
<User753[web]> юними ацтой
<User753[web]> юнити
<diver> User753[web]: Благо есть другие вариации, вроде кубунту
<edge1> к ней привыкнуть нада
<edge1> девочки юнити любят)
<diver> Umren: а я то дурак писал: apt-get remove --purge пакет.. хех
<artus> diver, угу) а если чешутцо руки включить куб в компизе то делаем бекап профиля) иначе будет горе )
<Umren> diver: ну может раньше так было, не помню
<Umren> diver: сейчас разделили на 2 команды
<edge1> там кнопочки и всё сбоку, и всё в одной куче)
<Umren> ну или уже не сейчас, но давно пурдж есть :)
<User753[web]> сделали бы два дистрибутива убунту: один с гномом, другой с юнити и всё
<diver> гнома больше нету
<Umren> unity в 11.10 годный вполне
<diver> User753[web]: Третий уже не гном, от него все отказываются, а второй уже не пилят
<artus> есть )
<User753[web]> ну а что у меня на старом компе тогда поставилось вместо юните, если не гном?
<gaga_rin> пощиму  у мну есть гнум
<diver> сейчас или юзают старый гном или форки делают
<artus> причем здесь поставилось?
<artus> User753[web], ты разницу выбралось и поставилось видиш?
<diver> Торвальдс вообще на хфсе перешел
<User753[web]> я не выбирал ничего
<User753[web]> там гном сам встал
<artus> User753[web], а зря )
<User753[web]> а на ноуте сам встал юнити
<User753[web]> и никак не изменишь ничего
<artus> вобщем , учимся пользоватцо глазами потом плачимся)
<User753[web]> хотя с одной флэшки ставил
<Alagos> Парни, кто то ставил ubuntu по сети?
<User753[web]> жесть
<Alagos> Сделал все по мануалу. Пишет что не найден образ и выходит из PXE режима
<artus> значит не правильно что то сделал)
<User753[web]> кэп
<Alagos> artus: в биосе что нужно включить что бы оно запустилось по сети?
<artus> ну дык если оно не может найти образ значит у тя все включено
<artus> у тя траблы с сервером где образ лежит
<artus> мож дхцп не отрабатывает, может образ не видно
<User753[web]> скорее с пдключением
<Alagos> Бгг
<Alagos> Нету такой папки ubuntu/install/netboot/pxelinux.0
<Alagos> И файла такого тоже нету. Образ ubuntu 10.04
<Alagos> Что грузить-то?
<User753[web]> это ты кого спрашиваешь? =)
<Alagos> Всех :)
<User753[web]> здесь тебе только могут посоветовать "установить виндоус" =)
<User753[web]> я кстати вспомнил ещё одну простейшую функцию, которой мне очень не хватает
<User753[web]> не могу выйти из world of warcraft =)
<User753[web]> мне говорят "жми alt+F4", а я им "да жму я, жму! и нифига!"
<artus> не заходи)
<User753[web]> спасает только перезагрузка компа =)
<artus> мдяяя
<artus> как все запущено
<User753[web]> а иначе никак
<diver> User753[web]: Ну у меня все нормально выходит.
<diver> User753[web]: Как вариант - зайди в настройки графики и поставь: "оконный режим на весь экран"
<User753[web]> diver: нормально выходит если ты не в бою
<diver> тогда сможешь альт+табом переключаться
<User753[web]> оконный режим у меня тормозит, это не вариант
<Alagos> Выкинь свой говнокомп
<User753[web]> да и почему я должен играть в оконном режиме, только чтобы видеть кнопку с красным крестиком и иметь возможность выйти из игры?
<Alagos> И вообще, иди работать, нечего тут в ВоВ шпилить
<User753[web]> вот такие мелочи больше всего и бесят
<User753[web]> работать тоже не могу
<diver> User753[web]: Вов не тормозит даже на нвидиа МХ200
<User753[web]> я уже говорил
<diver> User753[web]: ты не понял, не оконный режим
<Alagos> Это все кривые руки. У меня и ВоВ и ла2 летало как на венде
<diver> User753[web]: там ДВА оконныйх.. Собственно оконный и "оконный во все окно"
<diver> попробуй
<diver> User753[web]: чтобы не тормозило, делай так: wine Wow.exer -opengl
<diver> 50-150фпс
<diver> на винде на том же железе 30-40
<artus> diver, нафига все нашки выдаеш)
<User753[web]> в директХ он и не запустится
<artus> diver, пусть форум курит)
<artus> User753[web], запустится )
<User753[web]> ну зависнет значит через 2 сек
<diver> неа
<diver> просто лаги неимоверные
<artus> нет, вполне играбельно)
<diver> фпс меньше 10
<diver> ну, это на джефорс мх200
<User753[web]> ну у меня 30 фпс на opengl короче
<diver> значит настройки кури
<User753[web]> в оконном 20 +помехи
<diver> какая видео-карта?
<diver> не радеон ли?
<User753[web]> mobility radeon
<artus> хеее
<artus> выбрось каку)
<User753[web]> да ну тя
<artus> хеее 30222 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6044.224 FPS
<User753[web]> я этот ноут за 13500 купил
<diver> вот и не жалуйся
<User753[web]> за такие деньги весьма достойно по-моему
<diver> 30фпс на нем - идеально
<User753[web]> ну
<User753[web]> только из игры всё равно мне не выйти
<artus> User753[web], ну дык и раскладывай пасьянс и не парь моск )
<User753[web]> alt+ctrl+del => перезагрузка
<artus> User753[web], а alt+ctrl+f1 kill wow не?
<artus> извращенец)
<User753[web]> а в виндоус выходил при помощи альт+ф4 как цивилизованный человек
<User753[web]> а потом что?
<artus> User753[web], и да, если запускать то запускать в отдельных иксах , на все окно
<User753[web]> после kill wow я остаюсь наедине с чёрным экраном
<diver> alt+ctrl+ecs и клик мышкой
<diver> esc*
<artus> ну и на f7 возвращайся
<artus> проблем то )
<Umren> artus: чото мало фпс )
<User753[web]> воооо
<artus> Umren, дык у меня ж 8600 старенькая
<User753[web]> спасибо что сказал про ф7
<incorrecto> поставил линуксдц. При подлючении к хабу комп обмораживается по самые пятки. Есть соображения?
<diver> 97793 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19558.410 FPS
<User753[web]> ну вот где я мог про комбинацию кнопок узнать? =)
<Alagos> incorrecto: Я думаю что он хеширует твою библиотеку
<artus> User753[web], ты неповериш
<diver> incorrecto: Поставь не умерший клиент
<diver> incorrecto: Например eiskaltdcpp
<diver> incorrecto: Но при хешировании будет лагать.
<Umren> diver: fermi?
<Alagos> incorrecto: да, я тоже за eiskalt
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Не всё так просто. на убунту 8,04 он не ставится
<Umren> ага, и не предлагайте ему обновится =0
<diver> исходники тебе в руки
<Alagos> Парни, а образ ubuntu alternatyve - чем отличается от обычного десктопа?
<artus> incorrecto, учитывая что она как бе уже и не поддерживаетцо
<artus> Alagos, а загуглить слабо?
<User753[web]> украшен стразами =)
<Umren> Alagos: на офф сайте все написано, тебе это не надо
<Alagos> artus: так в двух словах хочу :)
<incorrecto> ﻿artus:  Подждерживается пока
<artus> incorrecto, дык вроде ж прекратили, хотя фиг нает)
<Alagos> Umren: ну я так понял что ставить ось по сети можно только с alternate
<diver> Alagos: по идее там установка без графики. Можно выбрать что ставить, а что нет
<diver> может и ошибаюсь
<artus> Alagos, причем тут альтернейт и по сети?
<Alagos> diver: спасибо
<artus> Alagos, а вообще береш нетинстал и булет те щастье)
<artus> *д
<Umren> Alagos: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<artus> и да, альтернейт не нужен )
<Alagos> artus: в обычной нету файла ubuntu/install/netboot/pxelinux.0
<Umren> "This installation CD is suited for computers unable to run the graphical desktop based installation"
<artus> Alagos, я же говорю, нетинстал бери)
<Alagos> artus: что за нетинстал?
<artus> а если рядышком поднять еще и срез реп , вобще красота будет)
<Alagos> artus: minimal CD что ли?
<incorrecto> ﻿Alagos: Нетинсталл из инета вытягивает и устанавливает
<artus> угу
<incorrecto> Во,парни,смотрите какой клиент оказывается есть http://code.google.com/p/simpledcpp/
<diver> incorrecto: У ейскальта плагины есть.. а это решает
<diver> точнее скрипты
<dmay> дцпп? это такая фиговина для тех, кто не знает про торренты?
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Я вообще не знаю что это
<Umren> dmay: ога, прошлый век уже =)
<diver> хм..
<incorrecto> ﻿dmay: А потрещать с народом?
<only_you> dmay: зато там есть чатик %)
<diver> dmay: Торренты не везде приемлимы. в локальных сетях дц лучше..
<diver> и не дцпп, а адс
<Umren> дц лучше тем, что это no-brainer решение
<Umren> запустил, просканил папку и поехали
<only_you> как в ейскальте включить проверку орфографии?
<dmay> incorrecto: а пойти с друзями пивка хлопнуть вечерком, чем в монитор пялиться?
<Umren> на лавке, с семками
<dmay> diver: просто у вас фиговые локальные сети :\
<Umren> dmay: в урюпинске я думаю дц++ еще актуально долго будет
<incorrecto> ﻿dmay: Дык с чатланами и хлебаем
<diver> Оно везде будет актуально еще долго.
<Umren> поднял хаб, запустил пиратов
<Umren> и твоя сеть удалась
<Alagos> artus: так а мне и нужно на предприятии запускать установку по сети многих компов. И без диска совсем!!!!
<Umren> diver: ну не знаю, я не пользуюсь сто лет уже
<Umren> diver: все есть на торрентах, причем качается быстрее
<artus> Alagos, ну дык,  нетинстал и срез реп )
<Alagos> Я тоже забил на д2++
<artus> Alagos, и по сети, и репы локально)
<diver> incorrecto: http://46.37.146.129/1891.png http://46.37.146.129/1892.png
<dmay> Alagos: PXE?
<Alagos> artus: а если без реп?
<Alagos> dmay: да, оно самое
<diver> incorrecto: тобишь, скрипты на любом скриптомов языке: пхп, ява, перл, луа, баш.. что нужно, то и делаешь
<artus> Alagos, мона и без реп) но нафига лезть в нет всем и сразу )
<diver> любой функционал
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Понял
<Alagos> Я через дц++ нашел пару девушек - как ножны для меча, что бы не ржавел :) И забил на него :)
<dmay> artus: Alagos: а apt-proxy уже отменили? )
<artus> dmay, да мне как то вообще ортагонально)
<diver> Umren: У нас в локалке хабы по 12к человек.. Скорость до гигабита.
<Alagos> Хм...
<diver> Покажи мне такие торренты.
<Alagos> diver: торренты столько не выдают :)
<artus> хеее, могу показать)
<Umren> diver: покажи мне одновременную скачку с 12к человек одного файла, если там разные названия/размер везде
<diver> в дц это и есть, вобщем то
<diver> там по ттх поиск
<dmay> diver: в которых всё навалено в кучу и чтоб скачать на гигабите мультик в 500МБ, его сначала надо полгода искать среди тонн мусора?
<dmay> diver: да легко )
<incorrecto> Хренасе,до гигабита. У мну на 6 мигабит компа мороз хватает
<Umren> ага, и если пацан ушел на неделю а ты сидишь на 99%
<Umren> это очень весело
<diver> dmay: учитывая что у нас максимальный тариф на внешку - 10 мегабит?
<artus> incorrecto, SIZE:7,067.8MiB/51,669.4MiB(13%) CN:44 SEED:26 SPD:17.1MiBs UP:27.7KiBs(32.4MiB) ETA:43m18s ))
<diver> Umren: ну да, а в торренте не бывает отсутствия раздающих.. как я забыл
<dmay> diver: и? ты прям фуллхд круглосуточно качаешь?
<Umren> full hd 3d xxx hot :D
<diver> dmay: А я то тут при чем.. я вообще не качаю ничего. Я же не пират. Я вообще свой хаб держу для нуждающихся
<Umren> с юри мангой?
<diver> главное чтобы не яой
<diver> а там - чем бы дитя не тешилось
<dmay> Umren: вот вы и спалились
<artus> харош офтопить
<dmay> :3
<Umren> dmay: в каком месте?
<dmay> Umren: такие слова знать, это не к добру.....
<dmay> мне можно, у меня жена - анимешница >_>
<Umren> я онимэ раз в 3 года чонидь смотрю, бывает
<diver> Дц очень полезная штука для рекламы и прочего
<diver> в торрентах так не сделаешь.
<Umren> рекламы лицензионного виндовс особенно
<diver> Вопервых реклама классическая текстом - вовторых при помощи вирусов. Там они разлетаются со скоростью света.
<dmay> так
<dmay> я за бан. перманентный.
<diver> Понял, молчу.
<dmay> можно на всей фриноде.
<dmay> artus: мы изловили грязного  сеошника-вирусовода-кулхацкера. что делать с ним будем?
<artus> бдить
<dmay> по морде?
<incorrecto> ﻿dmay: Эт хто?
<artus> dmay, сонце высоко, тебе на плантацию не надо случаем? )
<diver> dmay: Так за што бить? На убунту вирусов не пишу.. ты же не виндузятник? *подозрительно так*
<dmay> incorrecto: спи, солнышко, спи, не отвлекайся
<Umren> diver: он виндюзятник как раз *ЛОЛ*
<diver> было один раз и то неправда.. на убунту.. больше не буду.. неблагодарное это дело
<dmay> artus: у меня офф праздник же - 8! XD
<diver> dmay: др медведева? Да, для нас это всегда праздник
<incorrecto> ﻿dmay: Солнышко? Надеюсь ты девушка. Тогда приятно.
<Umren> incorrecto: и красивая!
<dmay> diver: кому нужны эти вшивые президентики? сегодня восьмерку же раздавать начали!
<artus> @voice dmay
<artus> dmay, заканчивай
<Umren> dmay: бсод уже видел?
<dmay> всё, всё, ушел :3
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Серьёзно? Так не бывает.
<Umren> красивая девушка - не бывает?
<Umren> на улице давно был? :3
<dmay> Umren: у меня провайдер тоже этот праздник отмечает, так что я ещё качаю >.<
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Красивая линусятка.
<diver> Umren: У меня на хабе половина активно общающихся линуксоидов - девушки)
<skai> @mode +q dmay
<skai> dmay: слово про венду сегодня - и сниму войс
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Чат-линукс есть?
<dmay> skai: :P
<Umren> diver: а чо за сеть то у тебя?
<diver> Umren: городская провайдерская..
<Umren> а зовется как?
<incorrecto> Давай адрес да и все дела
<User753[web]> на линусяток потянуло?
<diver> Umren: Нельзя.. *шепчет* если я раскроюсь, меня забанят
<User753[web]> лишь бы не побили
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Ну сцыль на сайт кинь. У каждого хаба есть свой хаб
<incorrecto> *сайт
<Umren> и хабом погоняется
<User753[web]> я себе в локальной сети SSID назвал - SergeiZverev (чтобы всем было противно подключаться)
<diver> incorrecto: Давай лучше поговорим про последние тенденции включения вэйленда в дистрибутив.
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Не ломай мне моск
<artus> diver, правельным путемидете товарисч
<Umren> Wayland - это круто, как идея... а реализацию не видел, еще мнения? :)
<User753[web]> есть мнение что я ничего об этом не знаю
<User753[web]> скрины хоть есть его поглазеть?
<shag_> MaBoSe: скажи миру ЫЫ
<User753[web]> а вижу...
<CARCASS> привет всем. Вот установил такой экзотический дистр поставил - elementaryOS. Долго дорабатывал напильником эту основанную на 10.10 систему, но заставить ее входить в рабочую группу шиндошс не смог
<Partizan> ÷ñ÷ñâ
<Partizan> åñòü êòî?
<artus> соболезнуем
<ubuntuhelp> Partizan! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Partizan> test
<ubuntuhelp> Partizan, Failed!
<CARCASS> http://oi53.tinypic.com/2z4gw34.jpg вот такая мулька выдается
<Partizan> test
<ubuntuhelp> Partizan, Понг понг понг...
<artus> CARCASS, самбу поставь
<User650[web]> privet
<User650[web]> Парни, нужна помощь)
<User650[web]> ау
<artus> !ask | User650[web]
<CARCASS> artus: samba стоит
<ubuntuhelp> User650[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<diver> User650[web]: Попробуй наклонить чуть чуть.
<User650[web]> дело вот в чем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: а если такое же сообщение но при клике на сервере с доступными папками?
<Umren> CARCASS: там кой то пакет же есть.
<Umren> лайквайз или чото такое, не помню
<User650[web]> есть сервер dell 1950 - хочу на нем установить ubuntu и сделать шлюзом интернета
<artus> User650[web], делай)
<User650[web]> подскажите, плз. пойдет ли ОС на єтом сервере? спасибо)
<User650[web]> *этом
<CARCASS> Umren: я знаю, что при установке samba еше некий диалог вылазит - предварительная настройка самбы. Такого диалога я не увидел, пакет установился без него
<artus> User650[web], а чего не пойдет?
<Umren> CARCASS: likewise-open - в эту сторону читай
<User650[web]> оборудование совместимое?
<MaBoSe> User650[web]: Только ставить без графической оболочки. Не нужна она на сервере
<User650[web]> есть всего 4 сервера, вот думаю что с ними сделать. один на шлюз, один на файл-сервер - что можно забабахать с остальными? в этой конторе все на windows 7 работают - файл-сервер не будет глючить?
<artus> User650[web], а че ему глючить?
<MaBoSe> User650[web]: действительно а почемиу?
<diver> например из-за прав.. разве что на нтфс делать
<artus> User650[web], покупаеш wmware esxi и поднимаеш на сервере 100500 бубунт)
<MaBoSe> User650[web]: Ниразу не слышал чтобы возникали серьезные проблемы. Гораздо чаще возникают проблемы когда файл сервер сделан на винде
<MaBoSe> )))
<MaBoSe> )))
<User650[web]> =)
<artus> если вопрос чтоит чего поставить , то полюбому будет)
<User650[web]> просто фишка вот в чем - эти 4 сервака достались от конторы, которая закрылась. и теперь если не сделаю с ними что-то - продадут)))
<User650[web]> вот думаю на одном шлюз поднять, на втором файл-сервер, а на остальные что посоветуете?
<MaBoSe> почтовый подними)))
<User753[web]> контр страйк и варкрафт
<diver> майнкрафт*
<MaBoSe> User753[web]: +1
<dmay> User753[web]: из одного вынуть память, из другого - батарейку на маме, сказать что сломались, и забрать домой :3
<User650[web]> денег на windows сервер не дадут-т.к. их продать хотят, а я хочу оставить)
<diver> во народ с жиру бесится.. мы тут каждый килобайт памяти оптимизируем, а они сервера выкидывюат
<artus> User650[web], ну дык подними че нить на 1м, на втором репликацию
<artus> или облако построй
<User650[web]> о-о, точно MaBoSe - почтовый сервер
<artus> мало ли че мона натворить)
<User650[web]> спасибо
<dmay> diver: майнкрафт это дварф фотртрес для тупых же :3
<diver> dmay: тише ты. обидсятся же
<User650[web]> <diver> - не серваки старые
<dmay> diver: только если skai, но так ему и надо ^__^
<diver> User650[web]: Короче, делай так - поднимай все что сможешь - почтовый, файл итд, причем делай это распараллеливанием
<User650[web]> нормальный только dell
<diver> чтобы остальные сервера добавляли мощности.. и все
<skai> dmay: че ниасилил игрушку?:)
<diver> dmay: ну зачем упомянул к ночи то
<diver> User650[web]: Если проще - делай кластер
<dmay> skai: что там осиливать то? три с половиной руды, три монстрика и кучка предметов. фи же )
<diver> dmay: Кстати, я понимаю еще дварфы, но в чем суть майнкрафта?
<skai> dmay: аааа.ты в классическую версию играл
<User650[web]> <diver> скажи, а если от двух провов сетку завести - одну на вай-фай для клиентов, а другую для сотрудников?
<skai> diver: суть в мультиплеере
<User753[web]> +User650[web]: проще сюда писать когда всё перепробовал и не получилось =)
<dmay> diver: суть? её и в дварф фотртесе нет )
<diver> User650[web]: можно
<CARCASS> блин, я лучше свою любимую лубунту на этот комп навалю
<diver> dmay: В дварфах уникальный живой мир и свобода
<User650[web]> а какой пакет нужен?
<dmay> skai: классик это ещё убожее, это вообще 3хмерный паинт
<diver> dmay: Физика
<CARCASS> запарился с этой elementary возиться
<dmay> diver: это фичи, а не суть )
<CARCASS> внешний вид, конечно, супер
<User650[web]> блин, походу продадут серваки((( ладно, постараюсь успеть хоть один отбить)
<diver> dmay: В дварфах это суть.. суть - выживать в этом мире, а потом покрасивее сдохнуть
<User650[web]> а старые пусть продают
<dmay> diver: суть там примерно такая же как в тамагочи )
<dmay> diver: а то что ты сказал это не суть, это фан )
<diver> User650[web]: Так фан - и есть суть
<User650[web]> <diver> то посоветуешь для шлюза с двумя провами? какие пакеты установить?
<diver> User650[web]: хз.. не делал подобного.. эх, нам бы эти серваки.. мы тут старые компы собираем наоборот откуда можем.. кластер дополнять
<User753[web]> в Progress Quest поиграйте, после него долго на мморпг тянуть не будет
<dmay> pq да, pq это чистый незамутненный Ъ
<User650[web]> <diver> уточнил у дерика - говорит даст только один сервак - остальные продают. можно на один и lan и почтовый сервер поставить?
<diver> Разрешаю.
<MaBoSe> User650[web]: Можно
<User650[web]> :)
<User650[web]> спасибо
<User650[web]> за подсказку
<User650[web]> пойду выбирать себе сервер из -4х
<User650[web]> сейчас модели погляжу-отпишу
<MaBoSe> User650[web]: Удачи
<artus> !enter | User650[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User650[web]: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<dmay> User753[web]: память, память из них повыдирай XD
<diver> User650[web]: ты бы перебрал их и дополнил один по максимуму ;)
<User650[web]> отдают мне старенький hp proliant dl320
<User650[web]> там 2 винта
<User650[web]> маловато будет?
<diver> главное - процессор и память
<diver> не знаю) Параметров не видел
<User650[web]> сек
<User650[web]> http://www.grand.ua/goods/Servery-nastolnye-serii-DL-i-ML-rack-Server-HP-ProLiant-DL320--32342.htm такой, только с двумя винтами
<User650[web]> что туда можно забабахать?
<User650[web]> один на всю сетку будет(
<diver> User650[web]: Ну вот, как раз там половина слотов свободно
<diver> взял бы с оставшихся серверов подергал память ту же)
<diver> а так - неплохой сервер
<artus> дров мона забабахать, и будет мангал
<User753[web]> шашлычка бы ща...
<User650[web]> на нем lan и файл-сервер вместе есть смысл делать?
<Umren> что такое lan сервер ?
<artus> а что запрещает?
<diver> шлюз, судя по всему
<User650[web]> сеть
<Umren> сеть? ну сеть и без сервера работает )
<User650[web]> шлюз, да
<diver> роутер, если по научному
<User650[web]> надо шлюз, локалку и файл-сервер
<diver> да хоть веб-сервер
<User650[web]> файлов много не будет-только самое основное
<diver> мощностей у него на 10 серверов хватит
<diver> памяти правда маловато.. но ты его и не будешь судя по всему нагружать
<User650[web]> есть выбор либо оставить в конторе dell 1950 либо этот
<User650[web]> какой лучше?
<artus> User650[web], так, заканчивай тут ромашку разводить , темболее не по теме
<artus> на форуме тему создай)
<User650[web]> какую ромашку?
<artus> любит не любит
<User650[web]> я ж хочу убунту выучить и подобрать соответсвующиее оборудование, а то без сервера вообще оставусь(
<diver> ну там совместимость с линуксом есть
<User650[web]> и там и там?
<diver> значит убунту станет.. если там еще линукс-ядро
<diver> на том, что ты ссылку дал
<diver> второй не смотрел
<User650[web]> сек
<artus> User650[web], ты поставь для начала
<User650[web]> так заберают завтра-послезавтра
<diver> User650[web]: "Совместимые: ОС     Microsoft Windows Server 2003 (web, standard и enterprise edition; стандартная и корпоративная версии для 64-битной архитектуры); Red Hat Enterprise Linux; SUSE Linux Enterprise Server"
<User650[web]> надо успеть выбрать
<User650[web]> о-о, спасибо
<User650[web]> этот  возьму)
<User650[web]> спасибо большое )))))))
<diver> У второго то же самое по осям
<Umren> User650[web]: CentOS ставь короче.
<diver> Зато проц мощнее
<Umren> User650[web]: либо бубен сервер
<diver> Второй лучше, вроде
<diver> User650[web]: Бери делл
<User650[web]> ну это чуть хуже чем тот делл, который в прайсах выдает
<User650[web]> видимо кто-то память снимал
<diver> User650[web]: для твоих целей любого хватит. Бери розовенький
<User650[web]> )))))))))
<User650[web]> такс, тогда на днях буду подключать и устанавливать убунту
<diver> "А мы с другом поставили убунту и тормазнули крутейший dell 1950" (с)
<User650[web]> думаешь всетаки centOS?
<diver> Это канал про убунту? Значит убунту.
<diver> цент вообще отмирает
<Umren> кхм, если там пишут про совместимость - то стоит подумать о центе
<artus> а не пофиг ли?????????
<User650[web]> ну как, хочется ж по-максимуму выжать
<Umren> artus: нет, вдруг там кой нидь контроллер не заведется
<artus> Umren, чем таким фееричным отличается цент от бубунты в плане натянуть на железо?
<Umren> artus: тем что, certified
<artus> ну и? в гугле забанили?
<artus> не смешите мои тапочки
<Umren> artus: будь тоньше, User650[web] тогда будет задавать вопросы на канале CentOS
<Umren> :D
<artus> certified нифига не спасает от кривых рук, и за тебя никто ничего делать не будет
<User650[web]> Red Hat Enterprise Linux состоит из свободного ПО с открытым кодом, но доступен в виде дисков с бинарными пакетами только для платных подписчиков.
<Umren> User650[web]: CentOS это аналог Red Hat
<User650[web]> оно платное?
<Umren> User650[web]: сходи почитай про него, оно такое же но бесплатное
<artus> User650[web], так как предупреждать тебя безполезно будем с тобой прощатцо
<User650[web]> а-а
<User650[web]> не надо прощатся
<User650[web]> замолкаю
<User650[web]> мне еще тут вопросы задавать после установки оС
<Irvin> Привет всем
<User650[web]> привет
<diver> User650[web]: Гугл и википедия юзают убунту..
<Umren> diver: и яндекс
<Umren> =)
<diver> ну тогда уж и рамблер
<Umren> не, рамблер дебиан
<User650[web]> ну тогда я тоже поюзаю =)
<diver> да разница то
<Umren> ну как тут многие ноют, дебиан круче
<Umren> вот и разница
<artus> если без иксов и рюшиков то да )
<incorrecto> Дебиан-папа.
<diver> Umren: и то и другое - неоптимальные бинарные сборки.. так что не важно
<Umren> diver: что значит неоптимальные?
<incorrecto> убунта-дочка
<only_you> Umren: таки да, дебиан круче)
<diver> тоесть - сделанные, с целью покрыть сразу же как можно большее количество интересов как можно большего количества юзеров
<Umren> only_you: #debian-ru :D
<only_you> oh shi~
<Umren> diver: а кто то их ставит на embedded решения?
<Umren> на pc не критичен размер в лишнюю сотку мегабайт
<Irvin> помогите плиз разобраться с проблемой
<diver> а скорость обработки информации?
<Umren> diver: если бы на генту она была выше, я бы давно там сидел бы
<artus> !ask | Irvin
<ubuntuhelp> Irvin: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Irvin> После установки драйверов Nvidia 173 вместо tty 1-6 черный экран, артефакты при загрузке (вместо лого и бегущих точек артефакты) после перехода из обратно в tty7 артефакты по всему экрану но программы работают, помогает перезапуск иксов. пробовал сносить драйвÐ
<diver> Irvin: эм.. бНОПНЯ...
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Там тихо как в могиле
<artus> !255 | Irvin
<ubuntuhelp> Irvin: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<User753[web]> diver: не подскажешь что лучше поставить н компе с 384м оперативы (главное чтобы там удобный офис был)
<Irvin> После установки драйверов Nvidia 173 вместо tty 1-6 черный экран, артефакты при загрузке
<artus> User753[web], дай ссылку на вебгатевей
<diver> Если я подскажу, меня забанят.
<Umren> :D
<Irvin> после перехода из обратно в tty7 артефакты по всему экрану но программы работают, помогает перезапуск иксов.
<diver> Потому конечно же ставь убунту с лхде
<incorrecto> ﻿User753[web]: гугль тебе в помощ
<artus> Irvin, sgfxi тебе в помощ
<User753[web]> artus: чаво? =)
<Irvin> в том то и дело что гугл не помог(
<artus> User753[web], ссылку на вебмору с которой ты тут сидиш дай
<diver> User753[web] полноценную ось можно поставить с потреблением в 40мб (лхде но к сожалению не убунту, на ней будет больше раза в 3-4).. с браузером 80-150мб будет
<User753[web]> artur: как будто я знаю что это и где его взять
<artus> рукалицо
<User753[web]> жопаглаз
<diver> User753[web]: офис можно кстати онлайновый юзать
<User753[web]> diver: а если уже стоит убунту, то поставить lxde как-нибудь можно?
<diver> в репо поищи
<diver> оно состоит из десятка пакетов всего
<artus> Irvin, http://code.google.com/p/sgfxi/
<incorrecto> Скоро официально убунта на lxde выйдет
<artus> Irvin, само тянет офф дрова на твою карточку, само ставит , + решает все сопутствующие проблемы
<Irvin> а lubuntu разве не на нем уже?
<User753[web]> лубунту они как-то недодумали
<dmay> докачалось :3
<User753[web]> а если я загружаю убунту, а курсор мыши как будто распилен на две части, одна половина в одной части экрана бегает, другая - с боку где-то
<diver> User753[web]:  не кури больше такое
<User753[web]> а ели навожу на какую-нибудь кнопку, то экран начинает мигать белым цветом
<Umren> User650[web]: меньше наркотиков
<Umren> User753[web]: меньше наркотиков :D
<Umren> скока вас тут развелось :)
<User753[web]> и заставка при запуске убунту перекошена по-диагонали
<Umren> ага, и пикачу со слоупоком бегают
<User753[web]> я это всё на полном серьёзе
<Irvin> ERROR: (250) You must be out of X/Desktop (like KDE, Gnome, Flux, LXDE etc) to run this feature.
<diver> User753[web]: убунту это убунту.. ее пилят как цельный дистрибутив с гномом или что там сейчас. Все остальное по боку.
<Umren> Irvin: ctrl+alt+f1
<Irvin> только вот из иксов не могу выйти потому что не видно консолей
<User753[web]> может есть какой-нибудь дистрибудив где у меня таких глюков не будет?
<diver> User753[web]: Есть, но тут за них банят.
<User753[web]> плин
<Umren> User650[web]: есть, таких не будет, но будут другие :)
<User753[web]> может Puppy?
<Umren> блин, табается вечно 650й )
<diver> Irvin: по ссх доступ есть? С коммуникатора, ноута или вообще откуда-нибудь зайди
<Irvin> хотя... щас снесу драйвера, без них вроди бы tty отображаются
<Umren> Irvin: ты экстремал
<diver> Irvin: Модель видео назови
<Irvin> fx5600
<diver> аа.. ну да 172
<diver> 3*
<Umren> Irvin: ctrl+alt+f1 ; service gdm stop
<Irvin> 173 lhjdf gjcnfdbk
<diver> а иксы какие?
<Irvin> ctrl+alt+f1 не работает, тупо или черный экран или артефакты
<diver> Irvin: там вечно проблема с совместимостью: иксы-дрова
<diver> попробуй иксы откатить
<Irvin> как это сделать? совсем недавно с винды слез, еще мало совсем знаю
<diver> Irvin: Честно говоря хз.. Но могу дать стандартный совет для убунты - переставь.
<diver> только /home сохрани
<Irvin> убунту поставил вчера, и сразу такая фигня
<Irvin> не думаю что переустановка поможет
<User753[web]> убунту либо сама настроится, либо ничего ты с ней не сделаешь
<diver> а ты уверен, что карта рабочая?
<diver> с лайва грузится нормально?
<Irvin> да, и без драйверов все норм
<incorrecto> Да ну почему же? Иногда можно что-то вручную допилить
<diver> ааа... ну попробуй вручную драйвера поставить
<diver> Irvin: nvidia.com
<User753[web]> хз, убунту непилибельна =)
<diver> User753[web]: +
<incorrecto> ﻿User753[web]: В основном да. Но по мелочи можно
<diver> Irvin: там свою модель выбери и скачай бинарником дрова
<diver> Irvin: А да, ядро какое?
<incorrecto> В ответ тишина
<Irvin> 2.6.38-8
<Irvin> (ш686
<Irvin> убунту 11.04
<incorrecto> ﻿Irvin: У тя видюха старая или свежая?
<Irvin> старый комп
<diver> старая..
<diver> вобщем качай бинарников
<diver> м*
<incorrecto> ﻿Irvin: Попробуё более старые релизы убунты. Например 10,04
<Irvin> пробовал, эта стала даже ровнее чем те
<incorrecto> ﻿Irvin: Вот мне,чтоб завести мою видю пришлось откатиться на 8,04
<Irvin> единственный косяк с драйвером
<incorrecto> ﻿Irvin: Почитай форумы. Желательно англоязычные
<Irvin> с английским не супер:(
<Irvin> а так много уже перечитал
<diver> Irvin: ты уже поставил драйвер?
<incorrecto> ﻿Irvin: Я из английского только yes знаю. Пользовался гуглепереводчиком
<User753[web]> "почитай форумы" - так воодушевляет =)
<Irvin> еще нет) пытаюсь разобраться как ставить)
<portos> Всем доброго вечерочка
<incorrecto> ﻿User753[web]: А как ты хотел? Чтоб всё легко и просто? Тогда тебе на винду.
<incorrecto> ﻿portos: Добрый
<diver> incorrecto: не обязательно. Недавно ставили на такую же видяху систему.. нормально все
<portos> кто расскажет как на компьютере запустить x11vnc к которому я подключаюсь по SSH
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Дык ещё же мать с чипсетом есть. Може с ней головняк
<diver> incorrecto: нет
<portos> никто никогда не ставил x11vnc :-/
<artus> для ssh он не нужен
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Почему тогда у парняги не завилась?
<portos> а как же тогда запустить то?
<artus> portos, ssh -X user1@remote_server тебя чем не устраивает?
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Може ему стоит апдэйт сделать. Може дотянет чего?
<portos> artus: да я и не пробовал собственно
<portos> сейчас проверим
<artus> portos, да ты собственно 2й день фигней страдаеш
<artus> хотя можно и сапогом борщ хлебать )
<portos> artus: я подключился но иксов же нет
<artus> запусти че нить иксовое )
<portos> мне б такое как тимвивер. x11vnc вроде подходит
<portos> ssh -X user1@remote_server - так только консоль вижу
<diver> incorrecto: Потому что он не хочет поставить драйвера
<artus> ssh -X user1@remote_server 'ченибудь' b ,eltn nt cxfcnmt
<artus> и будет те щастье
<artus> portos, ssh -X root@192.168.160.9 'iceweasel' вот так мне надо было достучатцо до удаленного роутера )
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Или не умеет
<artus> portos, учитывая что iceweasel у меня отсутствует)
<portos> artus: круто!
<portos> а к рабочему столу как можно доступ получить?
<Irvin> сорь за нубский вопрос, но как это поставить? NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run
<diver> Irvin: chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run
<Irvin> скачано с нвидии
<diver> Irvin: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.31-pkg1.run
<Irvin> спс
<portos> artus: такое вообще возможно?
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Спорим не поставит?
<incorrecto> ﻿Irvin: Сначало перейди в папку с драйвером
<Irvin> щас не поставлю) уходить надо, завтра продолжу. он снова просит отключить иксы
<Irvin> то что запускать из его папки надо эт ясное дело)
<Irvin> всем спс, пока
<incorrecto> Я же говорил,что не поставит
<diver> incorrecto: А где в убунту иксы конфиг хранят?
<artus> там же где и хранили)
<diver> разве?  Там же вроде пусто было, когда я последний раз смотрел
<artus> [/home/artus]% ll /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<artus> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1,9K 2011-09-04 17:38 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<diver> да да, именно там
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: В х11?
<artus> если че могу запостить конфиг если не верите что он работает и именно оттуда )
<diver> incorrecto: в хорг.конф
<diver> ладно, поверю
<diver> нужно было глянуть что у него там
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Проверка чтоли? Да зря. Моя предыдущая виде вообще не заводилась,я протез в конфиге прописывал
<diver> incorrecto: на все есть свое разумное объяснение
<incorrecto> У пропитарных дров не там конфиг прописывается. У радеона точно не там
<diver> и свое решение
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Ты о чём?
<diver> incorrecto: например совсем недавно на днях у меня тоже не запустились иксы
<diver> incorrecto: поставил чуть более старое ядро, откатил дрова на  две версии и все заработало
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Вот,кстати,вопрс,на котый не могу найти ответ. В убунту какая глубина цвета поддерживается? 32 бита держит,нет?
<incorrecto> У мну в конфиге прописано 24
<diver> incorrecto: Линукс не поддерживает 32
<diver> если конечно за последние 2 года ничего не изменилось
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Всё понял. Нет,ничего не изменилось
<diver> incorrecto: Но могу тебя обрадовать, если у тебя лсд монитор, ты ничего не теряешь.. он тоже не поддержит скорее всего
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: =-O
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Как так?
<diver> incorrecto: Разницы не увидишь.
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Ещё не могу никак найти одну статью. В ней чел утверждал,что для лсд предпочтительней 60герц,а не 75.
<artus> incorrecto, для лсд предпочтительней в марках)
<incorrecto> ﻿artus: Не понимаю о чём ты
<Umren> господи, как вы запарили с битностью :D
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Шо такое?
<Umren> incorrecto: ты разницы не то что между 24 и 32 не увидишь, даже между 16 и 32 не увидишь я думаю :D
<Umren> как ты и не услышишь разницы между 320 кбпс и флаком
<artus> ну на 2.0 за 7$ конечно)
<incorrecto> ﻿Umren: Да ладно...Фильм смотришь-разницу видно
<diver> incorrecto: Для лсд нет частот впринципе
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Т.е. на 75 можно и не переключаться?
<incorrecto> А то у меня мон в фонарик превращается
<incorrecto> На 75
<diver> эм
<diver> оригинально.. а как частота на яркость влияет?)
<artus> diver, ))
<incorrecto> Я сейчас про частоту
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: А,гоню. Не знаю как влияет,но лупит так,что шрифтов не видно
<artus> мож к офтальмологу?
<incorrecto> ﻿diver: Настройка монитора не помогоет
<incorrecto> ﻿artus: Да,скажу,доктор сожгите мне шары,чтоб я яркого не видел
<artus> угу)
<incorrecto> Врубаю обратно 60 герц,рестартую и всё в поряде
<artus> ну если ты на поднятой с 60 до 75 жекашке не видиш шрифтов то таки да )
<artus> хотя мож моник убитый просто)
<artus> ибо разницы нет)
<CARCASS> òåêñ... îáúÿñíèòå äóðàêó, ÷åãî äåëàòü, êîãäà óñòàíîâèë 11.04, ñíåñ unity, òåïåðü ïàíåëüêà ãíîìà íå ïðîãðóæàåòñÿ )) åñòü òîëüêî îáîè ðàáî÷åãî ñòîëà, êóðñîð è ìåíþøêà ñ êîìàíäàìè "ñîçäàòü ïàïêó", "ñîçäàòü êíîïêó çàïóñêà" è òàêîå ïðî÷åå
<artus> incorrecto, проверял на 2х рядомстоящих своих) они если че оба два одинаковых)
<incorrecto> ﻿artus: Мон старый,да. Грю,он светит так,что не видно ничего,кроме крупных объектов
<artus> !255 | CARCASS
<ubuntuhelp> CARCASS: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<CARCASS> тест
<ubuntuhelp> CARCASS, Понг.
<CARCASS> так норм?
<incorrecto> Да,норм
<artus> угу
<CARCASS> текс... объясните дураку, чего делать, когда установил 11.04, снес unity, теперь панелька гнома не прогружается )) есть только обои рабочего стола, курсор и менюшка с командами "создать папку", "создать кнопку запуска" и такое прочее
<artus> CARCASS, зачем юнити сносил?
<CARCASS> не пондравилось
<artus> CARCASS, или при загрузке религия не позволяет класический вид выбрать?
<artus> и че ?
<incorrecto> Грузи классическую убунту
<artus> сносить зачем ?
<CARCASS> религия позволяет, только при установке выбрал "входить в систему автоматически"
<artus> CARCASS, по твоей логике надыть выпаивать интегрированую видео, если поставил че нить другое )
<Umren> )))
<artus> ну и? отключил бы)
<incorrecto> ﻿CARCASS: Сменить пользователя. Выйти из сессии
<CARCASS> incorrecto: ща попробую
<artus> sudo gdmsetup
<artus> вот сначала ломают потом ноют
<incorrecto> ﻿artus: :-D
<incorrecto> ﻿artus: Выпаивать надо,да.
<artus> ну а че, по рукам за такое бить)
<incorrecto> ﻿artus: А-а-а,я в истерике подсталом :-D
<artus> ))
<CARCASS> блиннство
<CARCASS> artus: gdmsetup не разблокируется, окошко не вылазит, куды пароль вводить
<artus> ну логаут сделай
<artus> как уже посоветовали
<artus> и выбери класику )
<CARCASS> как из сессии-то выйти? ))
<artus> аааааааааа
<CARCASS> :D
<incorrecto> ﻿CARCASS: Ну на панельке верхней с права.
<incorrecto> ﻿CARCASS: В самом углу,если не снёс конечно
<CARCASS> incorrecto: у меня ничего не отображается на экране, панельки нет. Тока фон рабочего стола и курсор ))
<artus> logout не? )))
<incorrecto> А,точно,11 же.
<incorrecto> Можно как-то через терминал,но не знаю как.
<incorrecto> Не пользовался
<artus> logout logout logout logout logout logout
<artus> намек, прозрачный )
<CARCASS> artus: "logout: оболочка не является запущенной после входа в систему; используйте "exit""
<incorrecto> ﻿CARCASS: Терминал открывается?
<CARCASS> incorrecto: да, значок запуска терминала создал ) запускается
<incorrecto> ﻿CARCASS: ну жми выход
<incorrecto> ﻿CARCASS: Да поставь ты 10-ку и не парся.
<incorrecto> 10,04-отличный вариант
<artus> gdmsetup
<artus> просто, без судо
<incorrecto> ﻿artus: Да она должна у него установлена быть. Иначе он бы иксы вручную стартовал
<artus> да что ж вы боитесь лишнее телодвижение с делать, сгорела хата - гори сарай, как ломать так без подсказок, а как чинить так никто и шаг в право/лево не сделает)
<incorrecto> ﻿artus: Всё будет хорошо,не нервничай.
<artus> да я само спокойствие)
<CARCASS> <artus> gdmsetup  <artus> просто, без судо >>>> вооооо
<CARCASS> artus: вот спасибо-то
<artus> ))
<incorrecto> А у меня не заработало. Говорит,что нужны сеперправа
<incorrecto> *суперправа
<dmay> а у вас тут весело, я так посмотрю...
<incorrecto> ﻿dmay: А то!
<dmay> иксы ещё сносить никто не пробовал? )
<incorrecto> ﻿dmay: А что в этом сложного? Я сносил.
<artus> дык не вечер еще)
<dmay> incorrecto: где гневный топик на форуме "снёс иксы - ничего не грузицца"? XD
<incorrecto> ﻿dmay: Дык я же погуглил на тему "как вернуть как было"
<dmay> вот, это правильный нуб. всем брать пример!
<incorrecto> Я вообще хотел,чтоб у меня кроме консоли ничего небыло,но проги запускались с графическим фейсом. Не получилось :)
<Umren> dmay: а у тя наверное похожая история? снес иксы - создал топик, а в топике обозвали нехорошими словами и отправили оффтопик ставить? с тех пор ни ни )
<dmay> Umren: фи как низко :/
<dmay> Umren: история у меня другая - попробовал студию в вб - не понравилось - попробовал поставить студию в вайне - понял что ссзб - вернулся в уютненькое мс-рабство :3
<dmay> а на форуме да, на форуме было весело 8]
<dmay> только давно я туда не лазил
<Umren> dmay: вс в вайне - это наверное весело, вс на 100 сервисов ложица же.
<Umren> dmay: тобой помыкают на уровне технологии не давая кроссплатформенных инструментов - а ты как хомяк ведешься
<Umren> dmay: была бы голова - сменил бы технологию.
<dmay> не, вс, ещё 2005ая дажде заводилась... только не работала )
<Umren> dmay: как там парни говорят, ставь MONODEVELOP :D
<Umren> удобно, современно
<incorrecto> Что такое вс скажите,а то читать не интересно
<dmay> Umren: [причина для бана на неделю]
<Umren> dmay: осиль яву уже, там и платят опять же больше :D
<Umren> и иде куча нормальных
<dmay> лолшто?
<Umren> ну дык те на яву проще всего свичнутся
<dmay> нормальных ИДЕ там идея только, которая дороже студии )
<Umren> дороже? ты чо?
<Umren> не ври тут
<Umren> 199$
<dmay> пятихатка за одну идею, в мсдне за те-же деньги можно ещё и кучку плюшек получить
<Umren> вполне дешево, для такого продукта
<Umren> dmay: скока стоит ультимейт мс?
<Umren> 1к ?
<dmay> полторы емнип
<Umren> и? что за бред ты несешь тогда
<dmay> но там какбэ в комплекте ещё и ВАЩЕВСЁ
<Umren> обои балмера из душа?
<Umren> *нескучные
<dmay> и виндовсы, и сикуль и офис и прочее и прочее и прочее
<Umren> на убунте это те все не надо
<Umren> мусор лишний
<dmay> кстати наврал, мсдн ульт стоит 11к :3
<Umren> да чото цены поднялись походу )
<Umren> совсем озверели уже
<Umren> там ищо этот нужен же, решарпер
<Umren> для крутых пацанов
<skai> @devoice dmay
<diver> кто сталкивался что в опере флэш не работает?
<skai> diver: любители кактусов
<diver> Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 3 symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported
<diver> aborting...
<diver> Opera Plugin Proxy: Could not start up plugin
<diver> это не мне.. я его два года уже не юзал
<skai> опера последняя?
<diver> сек..
<diver> skai: Говорит, последняя стабильная
<skai> ну так ставь тестовуюони как раз начали внедрять поддержку гтк3
<diver> skai: Я только логики не вижу, причем тут гтк вообще?
<diver> опера же отвязана от тулкитов?
<skai> diver: ну так это опера.она от фаз луны ломается
<User019[web]> привет всем ! почему немогу зайти в чат через программу? вчера заходил , сегодня пишет ошибка сокета ((
<diver> ну да.. темболее флэш
<artus> User019[web], наверно потому тчо ошибка сокета
<Umren> в опере единственное, что хорошо сделано - это движок рендеринга
<User019[web]> чтож делать теперь? как исправить этот сокет злополучгый
<Umren> а вот функционал и все остальное - просто ужасно =)
<User650[web]> ubuntu*вещи вообще)
<SergeyIT> User019[web], перепаять
<User019[web]> я удалял прогу 3 раза , и через установку приложений и через  синаптик, один фиг тоже самое (((
<artus> а причем здесь сокет вообще)
<User019[web]> или подскажите  хорошую програмку)) кроме квирка
<artus> и да, если сносиш то purge а не ремув )
<SergeyIT> User019[web], возьми пидгин
<User019[web]> хз незнаю причем. .я не в ладах с сокетами. просто удалил прогу думал поможет, ан нет
<User019[web]> в пидгине непонятно куда сервер писать и канал ((( ставил уже
<artus> как все запущено
<artus> User019[web], ставь weechat)
<User019[web]> да это так )крайне запущено
<User019[web]> спасибо  сейчас попробую
<artus> !weechat | User019[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User019[web]: WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и LUA. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<artus> User019[web], мануал )
<Van_93> Ребят, видео Вконтакте после двух минут начинают жутко лагать, драйвера последние, флэш плеер 10-й, екстра кодеки установил. В хромиуме, в опере, в мозилле - везде лагает
<artus> и че
<artus> все вопросы к контактам
<sig_wall> и флешу
<Van_93> причина не в контактах
<Van_93> чтото не установил
<artus> Van_93, да ты что???????
<Van_93> может поможешь, а не будешь загонять шутки?
<sig_wall> Van_93: 11-й флеш попробуй
<artus> Van_93, а может заглянеш в гугл с вопросом linux видео контакта ?
<artus> по 100500 раз расписано
<artus> Van_93, и да, у тя ютуб работает?
<Van_93> с ютубом все нормально
<Van_93> похоже действительно вконтакте дело
<artus> отсюда вывод, все у тя работатет
<Van_93> первый раз в убунте. Установил 11 версию. Сказали что зря, кидать обратно 10-й
<artus> нафига? 11.04 вполне себе адекватно работает
<only_you> 11.04 гноме классик няшка
<artus> ну а я о чем )
<only_you> та и юнити тоже ничего
<only_you> допилят будет еще вкуснее
 * only_you одобряе
<diver> а перепишут на qt, так даже пользоваться можно будет.. плюсую..
<only_you> лишь бі не тормозило дико
<JollyR0ger> с чего вдруг на убунте 1104 могут перестать работать хоткеи
<incorrecto> ﻿JollyR0ger: ХЗ
<JollyR0ger> емкий ответ=(
<rapidsp> этого правда никто не знает
<incorrecto> ﻿JollyR0ger: Точно не помню,но можно настроить через убунту-твик. Ща уточню.
<incorrecto> ﻿JollyR0ger: Да,можно
<JollyR0ger> что монжно?
<incorrecto> ﻿JollyR0ger: 12 штук у меня можно настроить
<JollyR0ger> все настройки стоят норм
<JollyR0ger> но некоторые типа консоли и принтскрин не работают
<incorrecto> ﻿JollyR0ger: Не забывай,что это линух. У меня,бывало,пути к папкам слетали. Восстанавливал через тот же убунту-твик.
<skai> ВНИМАНИЕ. Если ктото сейчас не сможет писать на канал - ответ в FAQ в самом низу.
<Umren> :D
<skai> @op
<skai> теперь можете проверить
<Umren> xD
<rapidsp> ку
<skai> и тишинааааа
<rapidsp> все ищут самый низ фака
<skai> rapidsp: по русски это называется ЧАВО
<incorrecto> У мну нету внизу фака
<Umren> опять незарегеных что ле пресуют?
<incorrecto> Он у меня вверху
<skai> Umren: это их судьба.если бы не обновления на фриноде - до сих пор школота не смогла бы быстр оменяя иденты оставаться тут и уныло пыжыться своими неудачами
<Umren> парни то расстроились
<Umren> все будут просто заходить - не понимать почему их никто не слышит и выходить :0
<amigo> skai: а FAQ где почитать?
<amigo> а в топике...
<Umren> amigo: ага, не каждый найдет
<skai> тест на интеллект.найди FAQ в топике. подтверди, что ты хотя бы умеешь читать:)
<artus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Failed!
<skai> fdsf
<skai> artus: вишь
<artus> хмм
<artus> все страньше и страньше
<artus> ну и , кто то еще может что нить написать ? окромя ская ?
<skai> и умрена
<skai> и амиго
<skai> и инкорректа
<skai> и рапида
<only_you> р
<artus> ыы
<skai> @mode -q dmay
<artus> !devoice
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='devoice'
<artus> @devoice
<Viblibly> как назначить хоткей, что бы рабочие столы в убунте, 11, переключались "туда-сюда" (по кругу каг бэ)
<only_you> ctrl+alt
<Viblibly> в стандартных нет. В компизе тоже.
<skai> Viblibly: зайди в compiz config settings manager и настрой desktop wall на wrap arround
<Viblibly> ^ ^ попробую. Только я это, менял комбинации которые былм по умолчанию
<skai> а пофиг
<Viblibly> only_you, потом и ктрл+альт не работает
<Viblibly> потоьму*
<skai> ты поставишь галочку на то, чтобы при достижении конца - он переходил на начало
<Viblibly> оо как) спасибо
<skai> artus: вишь?даж хз кто левый тока зашедший смог написать
<skai> @op
<skai> artus: трай
<skai> отож
<skai> artus: нэ?
<skai> @devoice artus
<artus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Понг.
<artus> воть
<LeNsTR> всем привети в этом чяти! ^.^
<skai> artus: надо +q убрать старые
<skai> кроме новой
<Viblibly> skai, спасибо огромное, работает :) а то вчера меня тут вообще не поняли, чего я хочу
<skai> Viblibly: учись говорить правильно.спроси ты вчера как переключать столы по кругу один за другим - тебе бы ответили
<incorrecto> Шо такое в чате?!
<niko> skai: ban list has the same odd banmask :)
<skai> niko: hmm?
<niko> skai: check /mode +b
<skai> niko: where?
<niko> here
<skai> niko: in russia we call it neposharam, but i dont see it
<niko> i'm talking about all *~ident@* bans which are easy to bypass
<skai> niko: aaaa.it harder to bypass, then *@*host ban.
<skai> niko: for our users
<skai> because there is over 95% is dynamic ip's from isp
<niko> all those for the same user ?
<skai>  niko no. for bunch of trolls.and some of it just have .... censored mening in russia. like *!*@unaffiliated/otsasyvaiteblya means suck my *ick. or gnulinux_xiita!*@* equals to gnu=peace of sh*t (as you see - it just trolls)
<niko> i see
<skai> so its easyer and better to ban ident than host. because this host can be gained to user in other side of our country (in soviet russia your isp has you (C) )
<skai> niko: but why /mode +q $~a affects artus?his identified to nickserv
<niko> artus isn't identified
<niko> he was, but he's not at this time
<niko> see /whois artus, you should see "a identified as" line or "nothing"
<skai> │19:56  -- | -nickserv- identify ********
<skai> │19:56  -- | NickServ (NickServ@services.): You are already logged in as artus.
<skai> artus: нук иди сюды скотина
<niko> artus: /msg nickserv logout and identify again
<niko> it could happen, with netsplit
<skai> [artus] (~artus@unaffiliated/artus): artus
<skai> [artus] #ubuntu-ru @#android-ru +#linuxtalks
<skai> [artus] holmes.freenode.net (London, UK)
<dmay> хехехе, вот счас они разболтают ещё пару каких-нить своих операторских секретиков, и можно будет их шантажировать :3
<skai> [artus] End of /WHOIS list.
<artus> test
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Fail!
<artus> gooooood
<artus> niko, thanks
<skai> dmay: язык то повырываю же:)
<niko> you're welcome
<skai> artus: точняк работает:)
<skai> дополнил в инструкции
<artus> ну при сплите точно бы попустило )
<niko> @source
<ubuntuhelp> My source is at http://supybot.com/
<niko> ah, a normal supybot
<skai> niko: i wouldnt say that
<skai> niko: man, who wrote scripts and others make some mistakes, broken code, of how we call it "bydlocode"
<skai> for many of  options now i receive message that there is a mistake in code and contact with ...
<niko> :)
<niko> skai: you could take a look at this http://nicolas.coevoet.fr/doku.php
<skai> niko: and this is version of revision 2008 supybot.
<skai> niko: already looked it.marked in calendar for weekend
<niko> ^^
<skai> ubotu-fr is i see. lattest update^ 07.2011
<skai> our bot latest update - late 2009 (by hands of creator)
<skai> with broken flood protect, banlists and other. since his creator left our team and started to make itmages.com (my reccomendation)
<skai> artus: секи сюда.тока обьявил амнистию - сразу же появились помилованные
<artus> хе)
<Follower> "xdotool mousemove 1226 716" из терминала работает, из sh файла, ругается: "invalid syntax" как поправить?
<skai> Follower: написать правильно
<skai> !paste | Follower
<ubuntuhelp> Follower: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<TBAPb> skai, ,больше 3 строк? а как это определяется. я могу развернуть так окно, что одна строка будет всегда:)
<skai> TBAPb: тебя помиловали.не заставляй меня пожалеть об этом решении и отменить его
<skai> artus: кстать зайди через веб и проверь вебюзеров
<skai> !pm > Follower
<ubuntuhelp> Follower, please see my private message
<artus> ссылку на вебморду дай)
<TBAPb> ты либо поправь, либо я буду утвеждать и писать в одну строку мегабайты текста:)
<Beware_> привет всем
<skai> TBAPb: не сможешь.ограничение на 255 символов.сервер сам порежет на строки.
<TBAPb> это я помню
<skai> @mode +q *!*weise@*
<skai> зря я так уж резко всех простил
<skai> некоторые не способны меняться
<skai> !pm > Follower
<ubuntuhelp> Follower, please see my private message
<skai> Follower: эт во первых.а во вторых покажи текст скрипта, умник.куда показать - я теб дал ссылку
<Beware_> я устоновил видео драйвер, flash player но youtube ролики в HD тормозят [ubuntu 11.04 x86]
<skai> Follower: ибо как сказано в писании?в писании сказано: экстрасенсы в отпуске
<skai> !flash | Beware_
<ubuntuhelp> Beware_: Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<skai> artus: ну зайди ты уже на ubuntu.ru же
<testtttsstt> вроде как бы
<artus> работает)
<skai> ну наконец то:)
<skai> artus: нашел?
<dmay> ладно, обойдемся пока без дриверов, главное разрешение ня. и РДП пашет. ещё надо два монитора проверить, и можно будет полезть внутря.
<dmay> упс, вронг виндов :3
<dmay> artus: skai: кстати, обратите внимание - на рестор ушло меньше пяти минут 8]
<skai> niko: see it? he changed his ip but not ident. as i told
<niko> odd
<skai> niko: not so, when you familiar with isp's work in this part of the world. it brings up some strange habits
<skai> artus: а ты знал, то есть така ссылько? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid_ru
<artus> не
<skai> а она на главной
<artus> ниче так, подробненько)
<skai> ато
<skai> надо в нашу вики перенести статьи если лицензия позволяет
<artus> skai, Многие компании часто позже могут пожертвовать всеми своими продуктами в общественное достояние, но после того как они больше не делают прибыль от них
<artus> я тоже так умею)
<skai> че таке?промт?
<artus> гугл)
<skai> ну и че?де ты эт взял?
<artus> Вы будете использовать свой пароль пользователя вместо пароля.  Кроме того, можно получить быстрый стать любой другой пользователь на компьютере, набрав
<artus> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid_ru ))) там же синим по белому Ubuntuguide переведен на русский Google
<skai> в топик добавь
<skai> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/09/14/unity-contributor-report-ready-for-beta-2-and-lenses-api-ready-to-go
<artus> baltazar, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=167493
<dmay> охлол, в майнкрафте експу ввели?!
<baltazar_> artus  не приходит письмо
<baltazar_> пробавал и с <> и без <>
<artus> baltazar_, на какое мыло?
<baltazar_> регистрация ника
<artus> на гмейл точно приходит, на мыло-ру не факт)
<artus> я понял
<baltazar_> а что же так плохо
<artus> ну там в принципе мин 15 можно подождать )
<baltazar_> я регился с неделю назад точно что это было не сегодня
<baltazar_> давно уже
<baltazar_> и сегодня попытка номер ...  икс , результат 0
<baltazar_> проверяю через web
<baltazar_> пните спам демона
<baltazar_> хотя лан =))
<baltazar_> так сидеть буду
<baltazar_> у меня вопрjc hostapd хочу запихатьв автозапуск Ubuntu server =)  как я понимаю в rc.local прописать команду
<artus> угу
<baltazar_> а вот не работает  =\
<artus> ну значит неправельно вписываеш)
<baltazar_> вопрос номер два может не работать из-а того что запускаю с ключом демона?
<baltazar_> hostapd  -B /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<artus> а зачем ?
<artus> он же и так вроде как запустится) и пока не прибьеш будет работать)
<baltazar_> ну собственно ключик -B - запуск типа за спиной всего
<artus> у тя оттуди и так "типа за спиной всего"
<baltazar_> да =) я уже понял спасибо
<artus> *f
<baltazar_> =\ осталось только c ffmpeg разобраться
<baltazar_> Ы какие волшебное слово
<baltazar_> Ыыы какие волшебные слова "No route to host"
<artus> ))
<baltazar_> ifconfig eth0 (bge0,em0,wlan0)/24 route add default gw ipaddres =))  echo 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf
<baltazar_> не удержался  XD
<artus> baltazar_, а потом запретить правку /etc/resolv.conf ) и будет те счастье )
<baltazar_> artus: =В всегда есть выбор, он крут и поставит бинду
<baltazar_> я в него верю
<baltazar_> напомните как узнать полный путь до демона -запуск через ps ax , а то забыл =((
<baltazar_> бррр бред спросил
<baltazar_> =)
<artus> whereis ?
<baltazar_> точно =D , artus спасибо!
<baltazar_> ой ошибка echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf
<baltazar_> все куда проще =))
<baltazar_> люблю linux
<fx_> народ
<incorrecto> ну
<fx_> при подключении к винде 7 через сеть требует ввести пароль к ресурсу, какой пароль ему надо???
<fx_> пробовал тот что используется при подключении винда-винда
<fx_> не принимает
<fx_> алёёё
<fx_> незнаете или спите вс же
<incorrecto> не знаем
<baltazar_> pico /etc/default/hostapd    закоментить RUN_DAEMON="yes" DAEMON_CONF="/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf"
<baltazar_> и все =))
<fx_> это мне?
<baltazar_> тока разкоментить =В
<baltazar_> подключение через сеть ЖЕсть
<fx_> не ругайся
<baltazar_> я тебя не понимаю
<baltazar_> даже не хочу наверное =\
<incorrecto> Чё ко мне постоянно microsoft-ds ломится,чё ему надо?
<baltazar_> =D воруют кодя ядра
<baltazar_> скора же виндовоз 8 выходит
<incorrecto> :)
<baltazar_> Ы хыхыхы
<baltazar_> винда нам так сродима ужас
<incorrecto> Firestarter не пропустит
<fx_> лан спс
<dmay> апщета уже :3
<fx_> я спать
<incorrecto> 2:34 вообще-то
<baltazar_> винда как наш автопром
<baltazar_> лада калина приора
<incorrecto> Эт точно
<baltazar_> =В формы меняются но вот суть все таже
<dmay> да? а я думал что это бубунту надо допиливать полгода после установки :3
<Sergey_IT> baltazar_, а конкретнее
<baltazar_> Sergey_IT: в каком направлении конкретнее ?
<Sergey_IT> (11:34:45 PM) baltazar_: винда как наш автопром
<dmay> baltazar_: да в любом
<dmay> ну кроме мифических бсодов каждые 10 минут, и вирусов у криворуких недопользователей
<artus> воть про бсоды не надо ток ) мифические)
<artus> они даже в виртуалке появляютцо)
<dmay> не ну честно, ту когда последний раз в незас*анной системе видел бсод?
<dmay> я даже в это1 пер-альфе бсодов не видел
 * Sergey_IT почему-то ни на вин, ни на лин не жалуется
<dmay> там просто видеодрайвер сдох :3
<artus> когда очередной трайвер колом становитцо)
<dmay> ну на то они и драйвера :/
<artus> причем это можно даже на свежепоставленой системе поймать)
<baltazar_> та та  ой тратить на это время не хочу
<dmay> пусти в нижние кольца кодеров из АТИ, они тебе и линупс поломают :\
<Nor8>  Сама система установки драйверов с постоянной перезагрузкой уже давно себя изжила
<dmay> baltazar_: а, то есть обсирать кого попало это мы завсегда, а как свои слова обосновывать так это "время нету"?
<dmay> Nor8: в оффтопике счас даже видеодрова на лету ставятся
<baltazar_>  dmay    сужу как инет провадер и вирус это факт
<artus> dmay, ну не в офтопике оно со старта работаеть)
<baltazar_> тупая система ДНС тоже факт
<dmay> baltazar_: чочорашшифруй?
<Nor8>  dmay:  Угу, на лету, на таком же лету как и дрова на звук и материнку ))))
<artus> причем в принциапе все до чего дотянутцо можно) остальное уже прилизывание)
<Umren> Sergey_IT: просто школьникам надо постоянно что то доказывать
<dmay> Nor8: буду в следующий раз систему ставить - специально для тебя сделаю видео :3
<baltazar_> dmay: допилю медиа том лучше
<baltazar_> это полезнее чем время на виндусятину тратить
<baltazar_> все ку
<dmay> baltazar_: очередной пустозвон :/
<Nor8> dmay: Да делай, только не забудь полноценный драйвер с сайта производителя скачать, а не с мэнэджера обновлений устаревший костыль :-D
<baltazar_> dmay: пустозвон ваш отец
<baltazar_> я вас не оскорблял
<baltazar_> так что попрошу
<dmay> Nor8: кстати, не скажу за ати, а нвидяйные дрова в винапдейте достаточно свежие обычно лежат, и всё заводится из коробки
<baltazar_> все ушо0л задроты пришли
<dmay> (ну если дело не касается сони, канешна :\)
<artus> dmay, а причем здесь офтопик как бе ?
<incorrecto> Хватит ругаться. Лучше расскажите,что microsoft-ds ко мне ломиться.
<Nor8> dmay: Без доп оций и гуи, ствить с офф сайта все-равно приходится
<dmay> хех, сбёг, и типа самый дартаньян остался
<dmay> Nor8: чочо?
<Nor8> incorrecto: Да все, тебя вычислил ББ, сноси систему и прячься в шкаф )))
<Umren> dmay: признайся, что в оффтопик-сообществе тебя не жалуют :)
<incorrecto> ﻿Nor8: Хто такие ББ?
<Umren> а.. его же нету :)
<Nor8> Umren:  Да у него там бутерброды отнимают и списывать не дают :-D
<dmay> Umren: в оффтопик-сообществе, как правило, все работают. не до срачиков им (
<Umren> dmay: оффтопик сообщества не существует.
<Umren> dmay: это сборище не организованных хомяков
<dmay> Umren: ms connect, msdn forums, tecnet blogs, это так, на вскидку
<dmay> если ты не был в соседнем городе, это не значит что он не существует, это значит что ты домосед )
<Umren> это значит что за мкадом жизни нет
<Umren> dmay: ну мс тебе не платят, это мы уже выяснили, ты просто тут свое эго подогреваешь выделяешь на общем фоне? :)
<Umren> *ясь
<dmay> Umren: не без этого, да 8]
<Umren> dmay: подрасти уже
<dmay> Umren: и стать скучным унылым серъёзным взрослым дядечкой? данунафег
<Sergey_IT> и правильно )
<Sergey_IT> здесь школота иногда напоминает пенсионеров на скамейке...
<Nor8> Umren: Забей, я таких видел, он до 50-ти будет в гламурной майке в обтяг на диско ходить, чтобы молодым казаться )))))
<Umren> Nor8: ага, с татуировкой виндовса на пятой точке
<Sergey_IT> да пусть хоть в шортах целый год ходит )
<dmay> завидуюют.... как ето приятно :3
<Umren> http://www.google.ru/trends?q=ubuntu%2Cdebian&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<Umren> забавные вспески в момент релизов :)
<Umren> всплески
<Nor8>  Umren: Был бы роллинг, линия была бы ровнее
<Umren> Nor8: видишь какая выгода оказывается
<Umren> релизы любят больше :)
<Umren> а роллинг это скучно, ничего и не происходит :)
<Umren> думаю к 2013 дибан загнецца уже )
<Umren> к 2015 ок )
<artus> вот все бросит и начнет загибатцо)
<Nor8> Umren: Роллинг это стабильность, а новое это регулярно приходящие обновления.
<Nor8> Umren:  К 2025 тогда уж ))
<Umren> Nor8: да нет, мейнтейнеров не будет уже
<artus> а че не 33333 ?
<Umren> тенденция такова, что дебиан не адаптируется
<Nor8> Umren: С чего не будет то?
<Sergey_IT> в 2012 общий кирдык будет
<Umren> а идет вразрез с сообществом
<Nor8> Umren: Его адаптируют, не паникуй
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> Nor8 а что есть ролинг ?
<Umren> Nor8: а че паниковать? посмотри тренд
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> сори за вопрос
<Nor8> Umren: Роллинги делают неплохие на нем
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> или вы про Разработку  ?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =)
<Umren> раза в 3 упал за последние 5 лет
<Nor8> BALLIA_HATALLIA: Постоянно обновляющаяся версия, без полугодовых релизов новых версий
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а это я знаю =(
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я думал какаято новая сетевая тема
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> по балансировкам
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> даже сбегал у гугла спросил ща =)
<Umren> ага, чикен роллы из макдональдса
<Nor8>  Umren: http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1604   На дебиане сделан
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> нуна интегрировать систему репозитариев с торент системой
<Umren> Nor8: тот на котором никто не сидит? )
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> чтобы небыло таргет скачки
<prise> я сижу
<artus> дык есть уже вроде как
<Umren> Nor8: вся аудитория минта на бубне.
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> все шуруют через торент.. =)
<Nor8> Umren: Я бы переехал, но меня не устраивает то, что они не додумались прикрутить шифрование разделов при установке, а с бубном плясать не хочу. Все остальное там хорошо работало при просмотре.
<Umren> Nor8: да, одну команду в консоль вписать - дистр дерьмов.
<Umren> согласен
<Umren> галки нет :(
<Nor8> Umren: Какую команду?
<Umren> шифрования раздела
<Nor8>  При установке?
<Umren> нет, после уже
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а ктото генту юзает .. там ваще нету инсталятора =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> убунтовци лентяи =))
<incorrecto> Есть аналоги
<prise> даешь slackware вторую неделю пилю вайфай на ноуте)))))
<incorrecto> аналоги генту с инсталяторами
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а че там ?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> драйверов нету ?
<prise> неа
<Nor8> Umren: Что то не нашел я в гугле, как одной командой все зашифровать. Скинь ка пруф.
<prise> по аналогии делаю
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> prise какая карточка ?
<artus> потому что почему то бубунта в упор отказываетцо ключ импортировать) ато и вообще забыл его сбекапить)
<incorrecto> ﻿artus: Памагите,я забыл парольчё делать?
<artus> и да, параноить до такой степени, это перебор)
<Nor8> Umren: Глупости какие то говоришь, ты еще скажи, что дистры с шифрованием педофилов поощряют )))
<Umren> Nor8: фбр так думает
<artus> да ему потролить просто хочетцо
<Umren> Nor8: вон скайп фсб будет прослушивать, так что не скроешься
<Nor8> Umren: ФБР будет так думать, даже если ты им лично калитку откроешь )))
<Umren> Nor8: ты же пользуешься скайп?
<Nor8> Umren: Нет
<prise> в попу скайп)) фсб бояться смс не писать
<incorrecto> Всех бр не переслушает.
<incorrecto> *фбр
<Umren> Nor8: люди должны жить в мире и не быть скрытными друг от друга, если у тебя проблемы с запретными увлечениями, поделись этим с сообществом, мы тебе поможем :)
<Nor8> Umren: Есть масса НЕ запретных увлечений, трактовка которых таким воспаленным воображением как у тебя может привести к крайне нежелательным последствиям. Предварительные выводы при недостаточном образовании и неполных источниках информации наносят гор
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> prise а в чем у тя косяк ?
<Umren> !255 | Nor8
<ubuntuhelp> Nor8: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> prise драйвера есть в ядре уже
<Nor8> Umren: Тебе по частям скинуть? )))
<Umren> поставь лучше нормальный клиент :)
<prise> BALLIA_HATALLIA: не коннектит с точкой доступа
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> http://pastebin.de/18837
<Nor8> Umren: Вполне доволен тем, что есть
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> prise не конектит ?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а у тя какая AAA на точке ?
<Nor8> Umren: Я тебе в личку частями скинул, читай, думай ))))
<Umren> Nor8: да я туда не смотрю)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а ваше глянул ша
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> Нормальные дрова под винду у этих карт
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> почемуто они тока под винду их выпускают офицально
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну короче через NDIS я думаю они подцепятся
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> хотя это тока мысли вслух =)
<Umren> BALLIA_HATALLIA: потомучто винда в большинстве наверное? и нет смысла париться о ких то линуксоидах
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> Umren ну в их случае это не так
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> они делают дрова под UNIX полюбас
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но почемуто не выкладывают
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> это компания производит камни сами
<[Green]> ночер
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а не сборкой занимается
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и эти камешки я встречал часто в девайсах управляемых линухом и т д
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> роутеры
<Umren> BALLIA_HATALLIA: о чем речь то вобще? чето я все пропустил
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> домашние ТВ  и т д
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> Umren помогаю  prise сделать вайфай
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> у него карточка от которой вендор дрова не выкладывает под линух
<Sergey_IT> какая?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> atheros AR5001
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> дрова есть и в коробке так сказать =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> у мя нету убунты правда
<Umren> BALLIA_HATALLIA: ставь.
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но ша грузанул дебиан  и там оно уже в стартап варианте
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> мож поставлю если унна будет
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> мне гента нравится =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> на серверах и т д
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а на ПС  лучше всетаки винда
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> или маковский ноут есть
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =)
<Umren> на серверах гента нравится?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> где девелоп да
<Umren> на облачных? на впсах? на дедиках? )
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> где продакшн там лучше идет редхат
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> напорядок
<Umren> я представляю скока на генте надо на амазоне платить )
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> на амазоне платить?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> вы о чем?
<Umren> BALLIA_HATALLIA: http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/
<Sergey_IT> ar5... у людей вроде работает
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> не я с амазоном не тусю
<Umren> ну для облак гента не подходит совершенно
<Umren> на виртуалках тоже туго
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> у гентоводов есть очень крутая тема перед начальством
<Umren> остаются тока дедики
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> поставил утром обновлять ченить
<Umren> а там лучше центось
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и до вечера ты уже занят.. нечего не нагрузят =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> пока все докомпилится =))
<Umren> ага, а на след день уволят
<Umren> потому что у тя сервер целый день пересобирался и весь продакшен висел
<aleksei`> всем ку
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> хз , с таким не сталкивался
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> на счет кластеров ты зря
<Umren> BALLIA_HATALLIA: в облаках ты платишь за вычислительные ресурсы
<Umren> BALLIA_HATALLIA: чем больше нагрузка, тем дороже
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> на генте делал  класную тему с  фермами под VZ
<Umren> BALLIA_HATALLIA: теперь догадайся что убедт с генту?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и автономия норм вышла =)
<Umren> *будет
<artus> @voice  BALLIA_HATALLIA Umren
<Umren> http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<aleksei`> никто не сталкивался с fireftp мозиловским?
<artus> харош офтопить
<Umren> чето непонятное сотворили :)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> мы терь помеченые
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> как главные пист*ны на канале
<aleksei`> artus, помогай ))
<artus> @kick BALLIA_HATALLIA читаем правила, потом бан
<artus> aleksei`, я вопроса не слышал)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> во мя кикнули
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> Umren я че нарушил уже ? =)
<Umren> !rules > BALLIA_HATALLIA
<ubuntuhelp> BALLIA_HATALLIA, please see my private message
<aleksei`> artus, посоветуйц нормальный фтп клиент плиз )))
<artus> aleksei`, фаелзила
<aleksei`> мозиловский?
<artus> а он мозиловский?
<aleksei`> вроде да ))
<artus> мне еще lftp нравитцо)
<artus> причем можно организовать докачку через ssh ))
<aleksei`> сейчас с fireftp аддоном воюю, не хочет конектится к серваку )))
<Sergey_IT> а я крузадером пользуюсь
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> <Umren> wants you to know: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны.
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а это зачем в приват написали ?=)
<artus> aleksei`,  filezilla ставь)
<artus> BALLIA_HATALLIA, правила канала читай
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> уже прочитал =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но всеравно непойму связь со мной
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> если не сложно можно от вас пару коментариев
<artus> BALLIA_HATALLIA, еще 1н мат и бан
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а то я в растерености =(
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а вы про это
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> так я это.. буковки заменил =)
<artus> ну а про что)
<artus> да паралельно)
<aleksei`> хмм, очень странно, через любой браузер, даже мсовский попадаюнафтпшку, а через fireftp никак )))
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну то что ругатся незя это пральна =)
<artus> aleksei`, ну не пользуйсо им )
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а дайте войса назад =)
<artus> недам ) кончились)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ок
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и все замолчали =(
<aleksei`> а я соврал походу, filezilla не мозиловский )))
<Nor8>  Файлзилла отдельный проект
<shenmue> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<shenmue> хм.... без реги голоса что ли нет?
<Umren> нет.
<shenmue> давно так?
<aleksei`> artus, благодарю за подсказку, всё заработало сразу
<Umren> shenmue: с тех пор как скайп разбушевался
<Umren> скай )
<Umren> ))
<shenmue> а паникёр местный. видать довели
<shenmue> Umren,  player стоит?
<shenmue> mplayer*
<Umren> что стоит?
<Umren> нет
<shenmue> Nor8, пинг
<Nor8> shenmue: Серьезно?
<shenmue> Nor8 тебе тот же вопрос. mplayer присуствует?
<Nor8> shenmue: Нет, не нравится он мне, вполне тотема и влц хватает
<shenmue> вобщето он консольный
<Nor8> shenmue: Вообще то, под него и шкурка есть
<shenmue> ну это да.
<shenmue> радио играть не хочет. точнее играет но непонятно как. в гуи все норм
<Nor8> shenmue: Радио играю аудициосом, как и музыку впрочем. Но и влц стрим неплохо играет.
<shenmue> да меня консольная версия волнует.
<Nor8> shenmue:  Значит что то доставить нужно, кодек какой-нибудь
<shenmue> нет. read error:: Resource temporarily unavailable
<shenmue> а в гуи играет
<Nor8> shenmue: Возможно, что порт другой нужен
<Nor8> Протокол соединения какой?
<shenmue> я в сетях ноль
<shenmue> прикол в том что ссылки заканчивающся на pls играет
<shenmue> то есть радио. а эту фигу
<Nor8> shenmue: Так слушай через гуи или красноглазишь?
<shenmue> иногда работаю в консоли. комп старый. кучу видео предкам декодирую. хочется радио слушать
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> Resource temporarily unavailable это кто так говориит ?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> VLC ?
<shenmue> mplayer
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> давно я его уже не видел
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а VLC ненравится ?
<shenmue> а если в гуи любой прогой то играет без проблем
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ему гуи то необязательно
<Nor8> shenmue: Была такая проблема, но в упор не помню как решил, то ли какой то плеер поставил консольный еще, наподобе мдц, то ли еще как то
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> это трабла связана скорей всего не с самим плеером
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а с его нетворк частью =)
<Nor8> shenmue: Легковесное поставь что-нибудь, deadbeef к примеру, будешь в гуи радио слушать.
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> при работе с музыкой оно такую траблу не родит\
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> скорей всего трабла с парсингом
<Umren> Nor8: для радио есть годный radiotray :D
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> можеш дать ссылку откуда ты слушаеш радио
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ?
<shenmue> блин мне в консоли слухать. и вообще волнует чего он тупит так
<Nor8> Umren: Ну тебе лучше знать )))
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> мм
<shenmue> где не спрашу все говорят став влц дидбиф и прочее
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> есть такая штука
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> mpg123
<Nor8> shenmue: Если видео декодируешь, а проц слабый, то он и будет тупить )))
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =)
<Umren> shenmue: будь мужиком уже
<Umren> shenmue: ставь
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> им можно радио слушать
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> самый легкий вариант =)
<shenmue> щас то проц не зянат а плеер не играет. а должен.
<shenmue> да проверить... может сборка под убунту кривая
<Nor8> shenmue:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1714546
<Nor8> Что то там в ответах про разные режимы мплеера
<shenmue> да я в гугле был уже
<only_you> как в мплеере сменить горячие клавиши?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ненужные остудить, нужные - подогреть =)
<shenmue> в конфиге наверное хранится
<only_you> не нашел
<only_you> мой конфиг
<only_you> [gnome-mplayer]
<only_you> msglevel=all=
<only_you> 5
<only_you> и весь конфиг
<shenmue> а где он находится? в хоме? или там дефаулт  / конфиг / тра ля ля
<only_you> /home/only_you/.mplayer/config
<shenmue> уже нашел. у меня больше на 2 строчки
<only_you> но я гноме-мплеер не юзаю
<only_you> а консольній
<shenmue> проверь у тебя играет сыль в пм кину
<only_you> окау
<shenmue> ага
<shenmue> у меня тоже самое. а ссылку на pls или m3u или как там играет без проблем
<only_you> read error:: Resource temporarily unavailable
<shenmue> ссылки*
<shenmue> можеш в гуи проверить. играть будет
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а когда у тя  read error  вылезает ты пытаешся по сети слушать ASF оток ?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> поток ?
<only_you> скинь еще раз ссілко
<only_you> да
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> кстате глянь в $HOME/.mplayer/input.conf
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> там твои горячие клавиши
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> по поводу косяков мплеером в консоле
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> гуи и консольное это разные приложения если смотреть по бинарям
<only_you> only_you@only-you:~$ ls /home/only_you/.mplayer
<only_you> config
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну както так
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и в консольном не подцеплены win32 кодеки
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> вот он на asf и хлебает
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/ru/MPlayer.html#control
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> во
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> тут написано где и как настраивать кнопки
<Nor8> BALLIA_HATALLIA: Придумай себе уже ник другой, а то этот глаз режет
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но VLC всеравно круче
<only_you> shenmue: гуевій играет
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> Nor8 у мя этот ник с 1996 года
<only_you> BALLIA_HATALLIA: спс, бро
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а до этого в Фидо его многие любили
<Nor8> BALLIA_HATALLIA: Да хоть с 75-го
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> торговая марка , бренд =))
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> незя
<only_you> бренд как у 13-15 летней девочки)
<Nor8> BALLIA_HATALLIA: угу, ты еще пельмени под этим брендом в продажу запусти, или презервативы :-D
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а че тема
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> так
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> only_you можеш ша попробовать запустить радио?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну в том варианте который у тя вылетает ?
<only_you> в консоли?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> да
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> тока не запускай пока
<only_you> окау
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> если можеш то добавь такую тему
<BALLIA_HATALLIA>  mplayer -cache 8192 -
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну с кешем запусти
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и посмотри что получится
<only_you> read error:: Resource temporarily unavailable
<only_you> pre-header read failed
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> грусно
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> с кешем запускал ?
<shenmue> вообщем он таково вида ссылки не кушает чот
<shenmue> хотя в шкурках ест
<only_you> only_you@only-you:~$ mplayer -cache 8192 mms://animeradio.su:8000/
<only_you> с гуем все играет
<shenmue> mplayer http://streams.frequence3.net/hd-mp3.m3u это съест без проблем. играет почти сразу
<only_you> таки да
<Nor8> shenmue: Другие ссылки пользовал?
<shenmue> могу с pls дать. играет без проблем
<Nor8> shenmue: И кстати, MTU руками выставь в НМ, не будет коннект проседать.
<shenmue> у меня нет нм. бесполезное не держу =)
<Nor8> Тогда в конфиге пропиши
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> МТУ не трогай =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> насоветуют тебе
<only_you> http://tai-03.egihosting.com/amstrance-128k-mp3
<only_you> ой не туда, сорри
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> only_you   а попробуй вот с таким ключиком -playlist
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и с кешем
<JollyR0ger> ейейей, shutdown -h как отменять?
<shenmue> кнтрл+с ?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> shutdown -r naw
<shenmue> BALLIA_HATALLIA, я юзал и плэйлистом и с кэшем и стрим
<artus>  BALLIA_HATALLIA шутник?
<Nor8> artus: В бан его )))
<JollyR0ger> а ладно завтра узнаю у кого то
<only_you> іргевщцт -c
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> artus =)
<only_you> shutdown -c
<only_you> -c     Cancels a running shutdown.  TIME is not specified with this option, the first argument is MESSAGE.
<only_you> man рулит
<artus> shutdown --help , и ман не нужен)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> only_you я нашел сервак с убунтой
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ша мплеер ставлю
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ша разрулим =)
<shenmue> может ник покороче и без капса?
<shenmue> глазки бо бо =(
<aleksei`> всем пока ...
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> не мучай себя
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> чеж ты так
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я тут
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> only_you ты тут есче ?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ушел
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а я с его косяком разобрался =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> короче если у кого такаяже трабла с mplayer  пишите завтра =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> переписал парсер плейлистов , Сервер majormms символы выдает незнакомые для линуха =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но а для пациента есть и проше решение не мучатся с mmc
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> mplayer http://animeradio.su:8000/
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Vladislaw> решил на выходных установить Убунту 11.04 на ноут АСУС К50ІР, кто знает с какими проблемами могу столкнуться, будет ли все так гладко как с компом
<sharikoff> тебе надо в полночь зажечь 2 черных свечи
<sharikoff> и принести в жертву 2 черных курицы
<sharikoff> сделать куклу ноута
<sharikoff> тыкнуть иглой в куклу и окропить кровью куриц
<sharikoff> и все буит нормально
<victor0000> Vladislaw: жесть
<Vladislaw> о_О , мда
<Vladislaw> тоесть от установки на комп она ничем не отличается
<Vladislaw> значит еще две курицы резать(
<victor0000> Vladislaw: а вин7 работает?
<Vladislaw> да, еще и диск с дровами только на 7 , но установлена была ФриБСД о_О
<sharikoff> вооо
<sharikoff> а зачем сносил
<sharikoff> ты чо не десантник что ле
<victor0000> Vladislaw: а винХР работает?
<Vladislaw> это давно было, и консольменя пугала
<sharikoff> у настоящих десантников стоит фрибсд без иксов
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> victor0000: дарова =)
<victor0000> Vladislaw: винХР если не работает то надо биос прошивка для ХР потом убунту
<Vladislaw> да, но дрова приходится собирать по частям вручную, летом собрал всю коллекцию) но установил на комп Убунту и теперь на ноут хочу)
<victor0000> sharikoff: !
<Vladislaw> ну он работал, но без дров это не работа
<victor0000> Vladislaw: вот, биос виноват
<Vladislaw> чем, там просто Fn кнопки не все понимало
<Vladislaw> и дизайн системных окошек был другой(убогий)
<Vladislaw> просто я на него установил ХР, а потом уже посмотрел что там мне к нему дали, вот тут и обнаружил диск чисто для7
<victor0000> Фн просто можно скрипт, как винда диск програма клавиш Фн , тогда скоро диск для линукс пока
<Vladislaw> .
<Vladislaw> фух, вернулся, шнур видернул из сетевухи
<victor0000> я уже писал
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-15
<Vladislaw> так если ХР запускалась значит работала, не так ли?
<Vladislaw> та и дрова я нашел на сайтах где о ковырянии в БИОСе ничего не было
<victor0000> всли ХР установка то будет БСОД синий, иротко вмн7 работает
<victor0000> только*
<Vladislaw> так говорю что у меня был ХР, и я с него скачал и записал на диск ? которую потом установил
<Vladislaw> *записал на диск вин7
<Nervous_kiD> 123
<Nervous_kiD> Всем привет, теперь я могу писать?
<Vladislaw> ну писай раз так хочется
<Nervous_kiD> А ты мог бы мне помочь?
<Vladislaw> у меня вин7
<Nervous_kiD> Ну не писать, а с убунтой =)
<Vladislaw> вопрос исчерпан?)
<Nervous_kiD> Ну да =)
<Vladislaw> ну попытка не пытка
<Vladislaw> попробовать могу перед сном)
<Nervous_kiD> Вы вообще ей не пользывались?
<Vladislaw> давненько уже не пользовался, с 1 сентября как на учебу уехал
<Nervous_kiD> У меня 1гб оперы и процессор атлон +2800, при автоматической установки комп должен тормазить?
<Vladislaw> а она на домашнем компе скучает(
<Vladislaw> у меня 4гб и 4 ядра по 2.2, так что я ничего не заметил подобного
<Nervous_kiD> Ну просто нигде минимальные требования не написаны
<Vladislaw> так думаю без иксов и на 256 МБ должна идти)
<Nervous_kiD> А у меня что-то притормаживает, хотя видео онлайн смотрю без тормазов, а вот звук оффлайн, онлайн не в видео, а отдельно mp3, проскакивает местами
<Nervous_kiD> На 1-2 секунды
<Nervous_kiD> В хаотичном порядке
<Vladislaw> может всетаки пробоемы с дровами?
<Nervous_kiD> Я только начал ей пользыватся и что такое иксы мне не известно xD
<Nervous_kiD> Ну как узнать проблемы с ними или нет, я даже раздела такого найти не могу
<Vladislaw> мне тоже, решил попонтоваться)
<Nervous_kiD> Вроде faq прочитал
<Vladislaw> ну тут я точно не смогу помочь
<Nervous_kiD> Но что там написано, мне  и без этого понятно =)
<Nervous_kiD> А есть вопрос попроще
<Nervous_kiD> У меня каждые 15 минут при бездействие
<Vladislaw> так как не сталкивался сам
<Nervous_kiD> Выходит чёрный экран, ну тушется
<Nervous_kiD> Хотя я отключил эту функцию, почему она работает?:)
<Vladislaw> кстати у меня тоже( , но вроде больше задержка) , на фильмах мешает
<Nervous_kiD> 15 минут я засекал с 00.00
<Nervous_kiD> в фильме =)
<Vladislaw> ток я не интересовался, так как все время что-то делал
<Nervous_kiD> А кто обладает нужными знаниями?
<Vladislaw> а при просмотре фильма мишь ногой пинал, ну мысли читать не умею, но думаю что те кто знают ответят как только заметят.
<Nervous_kiD> Буду надеятся на дружелюбие пользывателей убунты =)
<Nervous_kiD> А можно эту панельку сверху сделать снизу, мне не привычно после винды, а ещё моник гаснет верху черный шрифт не видно
<Vladislaw> Я офф, спокойной. Ну не любят нетерпеливых
<Nervous_kiD> только если подушку на стул положить
<Nervous_kiD> А ну спокной ночи ;D
<Vladislaw> правой кнопкой по панели и в настройках выбрать bottom
<Vladislaw> я тож ее снизу сделал, по привычке
<Nervous_kiD> ну ясно =)
<Vladislaw> если не настройки то "свойства", точно не помню
<Nervous_kiD> у меня нет действия когда жмёшь правую кнопку
<Nervous_kiD> так бы я давно уже методом тыка нашёл =)
<Vladislaw> это плохо, должно быть
<Vladislaw> попробуйте в разных местах что-ли
<Vladislaw> все офф, еще поспать 2 часа и на учебу(
<ubuntar> Nervous_kiD да удали вообще скринсейверы,да и всё
<ubuntar> помню тоже сдрадал от этого в фильмах
<CARCASS> тест
<ubuntuhelp> CARCASS, Понг понг понг...
<Nervous_kiD> А как удалить то
<Nervous_kiD> у меня там автоматический всё установилось, и что за них отвечает я не знаю =(
<CARCASS> блин
<CARCASS> я что-то пропустил?)
<Nervous_kiD> да
<Nervous_kiD> Мне нужна помощь =)
<Nervous_kiD> Кто-нибудь может помочь адоптироватся?
<Nervous_kiD> Я не могу найти папку wine
<Nervous_kiD> Пожалуйста у кого есть свободных пару минут, напишите в лс
<Nervous_kiD> Почему всё так сложно =(
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> потомучто это Убунта =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> зузу
<Nervous_kiD> Можно мне как-то разбить жоский диск прям сейчас
<Nervous_kiD> Ну на разделы?:)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> fdick
<ubuntar> думаю, ему удобнее будет gparted
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я незнаком с gparted
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =(
<ubuntar> в новой убунте вроде уже есть дисковая утилита с интерфейсом
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а почему удобнее?
<ubuntar> ну интерфейс гномовый, окошечный)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я уже лет 8 fdisk юзаю по старинке =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> с графической сложней обяснять че делать
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а так fdisk /dev/sd* -> d -> n -> n -> w
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =))))
<ubuntar> да не, простому пользователю с винды думаю всё же привычней будет с графикой
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> да на канале половина виндузятков
<ubuntar> вообще сам метод взаимодействия с программой в текстовом виде и пугает новичков
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> которые поставили линух но разбиратся ломает их
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> сеня толпа плакалась из за баги в mplayer
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и сидят флудят часа 4 .. хотя там найти решение было 5 минут
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =)
<ubuntar> хотя да,со временем понимаешь,что линуксовые утилиты с cli довольно мощные по функционалу и настройкам,а ком. строка удобнее
<ubuntar> ну тебе может и 5,а кому-то никак
<ubuntar> я бы не осилил)
<Nervous_kiD> пацаны
<Nervous_kiD> у меня пишет что диск активен
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> где ?
<Nervous_kiD> xD
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ммм
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну какбы да
<Nervous_kiD> как мне активный диск разбить
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ты хочеш рут диск побить?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> есть несколько вариантов
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> мона без перезагрузки
<Nervous_kiD> я автоматом на все 80гб поставил убунту теперь хочу вывести гдето 60 и поставить винд
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> через рамбиск и chroot
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> если хочеш раскажу
<Nervous_kiD> хочу
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> есть проще вариант
<Nervous_kiD> мне желательно самый простой
<Nervous_kiD> а то комп подвисает в убунте
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> если есть загрузочный диск , то загрузись с него и разбей
<BALLIA_HATALLIA>  fdisk /dev/sd* -> d -> n -> n -> w
<Nervous_kiD> Нет, флешка
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> вот скока кнопок нуна будет нажать
<Nervous_kiD> Пойдёт, я с флешки ставил
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну с флешки
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> тока это
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> если ты разобьеш то инфа потеряется
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> хотя мона и не потерять
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> какая ФС у тя ?
<Nervous_kiD> 50/50?:)
<Nervous_kiD> ФС это что?
<ubuntar> можно же сжать диск?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> не
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> не 50 на 50
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> от ФС зависит
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> какая файловая система ?
<Nervous_kiD> я ещё не выучил сокращения
<Nervous_kiD> а ex4
<Nervous_kiD> помойму
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а ну может
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> на экст 4 я не двигал таблитци
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> так что если тока сам почитаеш
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а если с потерей инфы то очень быстро
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> разбить 1 минута
<ubuntar> я помню вроде сжимал диск с корнем,и потом в свободном пространстве делал раздел
<Nervous_kiD> что за инфа, то есть я как форматирование пройдёт? а сама убунта останится?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> тебе нуна на скока разделов разбить?
<Nervous_kiD> мне нужен 1 под винду
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> аа вот оно где
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> знаеш что те лучше
<Nervous_kiD> переустановить убунту?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> у тя на флешке иксы есть?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну графическая среда ?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> не переустанавливать мож и ненуна будет
<Nervous_kiD> вообщем у меня на флешки тоже что и на диске
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> если есть графическая среда там должны быть граф утилиты для диска
<Nervous_kiD> скачал с офф сайта
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я просто fdisk юзаю , незнаком с граф прогами
<Nervous_kiD> ну суть то у них одна
<Nervous_kiD> =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну если у ext4 морна двигать таблици то он тебе все сделает
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> суть одна
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> тут не от разбивки зависит а от свойст ФС
<Nervous_kiD> ну скажи какие действия сделать, я попробую, если не получится просто отфарматирую и переустановлю
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я тут
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> улетел кудато
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я тут подумал
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> сноси генту
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> те будет проше переставить
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ой
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> убунту тоесть\
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ты ша будеш ставить винду... завалиш Grub
<Nervous_kiD> Прошлый раз когда у меня была винда, она было 60 гб и диск С чистый на 20гб
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> потом придется много читать как починить и сделать живучим с виндой
<Nervous_kiD> Я пытался туда убунту засунукть написало, что не может определить что-то там
<ubuntar> Nervous_kiD загрузишся с флешки, открой терминал и напиши sudo apt-get gparted, потом найдиеё в менюшках,и там найди свой диск ипопробуй сжать раздел,и создать новый
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а если заного будеш ставить убунту после винды то установшик сам все сделает
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ubuntar он Граб завалит виндой
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> хотя там все просто в принципе
<Nervous_kiD> ААА вот засада же, у меня на флешке убунта, и винда на флешке, а флешка 1 xD
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> если сможеш зайти на канал потом
<ubuntar> да,это лучше. Ставь винду, в самой винде откуси диск,а потом ставь на него убунту
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я те скажу че нажать нуна
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> да
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> во пральна
<Nervous_kiD> Я прошлый раз так сделал, у меня не вышло
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> винду поставь
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а потом убунту
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а на что ругалось ?
<Nervous_kiD> У меня стояла винда, я хотел убунту он не смог определить файловую систему или что-то в этом роде
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> нуу
<Nervous_kiD> Я нажал удалить диск С создать, жму установить и он выдаёт ошибку
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а те виндовая файловая система не нужна
<Nervous_kiD> Её и не было
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну я хз =(
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> корочь =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ша ты будеш делить диск полюбому
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> дели на 4 части
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> это важно
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> 1 паздел ну 200 мегобайт
<ubuntar> ты сначала в винде окуси отдельный раздел для линукса,а потом укажешь его установщику убунты
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> мона и меньше
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> второй под винду
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> третий под линух
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и четвертый с перспективой под свап
<Nervous_kiD> последнее это что?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> свап это примерно в 2 раза больше чем у тя памяти должно быть
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> это фаил подкачки
<Nervous_kiD> ясно
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> типо pagesys в винде
<Nervous_kiD> это я понял
<Nervous_kiD> А вообще 1гб для убунты это нормально?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну для скромной убунты да
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> смотря что те нуна от убунты
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> если чтобы она была и в инете с нее лазить то и 450 МБ хватит
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а еслть дистрибутивы ваше на 60 мегах
<Nervous_kiD> Инет, фильмы, музыка
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а вот если те нуна фильмы скачать посмотреть и т д
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> то там уже 1 ГБ наверно мало
<Nervous_kiD> wine мне ещё нужен, но я чето разобратся не могу
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а нафиг он тебе ?
<Nervous_kiD> кстати уменя музыка троит, проскакивает
<Nervous_kiD> на 1-2 секунды
<Nervous_kiD> местами хаотично
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> где ?
<Nervous_kiD> А в фильмах всё нормально
<Nervous_kiD> В стандартном плеере, в контакте
<Nervous_kiD> причина в mp3?
<Nervous_kiD> ведь в avi нет такой проблемы
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> в контакте ?
<Nervous_kiD> да вконтакте аудио
<Nervous_kiD> там фармат mp3
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> не там mp3 и AVI не живут
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> там FLAC FLV
<Nervous_kiD> AVI фармат точно
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну флеш это
<Nervous_kiD> 100%
<Nervous_kiD> я качал через прогу ави вытаскиывает
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ави формат в вконтакте ?
<Nervous_kiD> угу
<Nervous_kiD> там разные есть
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну это ты поток можеш вытащить
<Nervous_kiD> mp4 avi flv
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> это я знаю
<ubuntar> это после обработки прогой
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но тормозит то у тя флеш же
<Nervous_kiD> у меня скрипты от vkotp
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> он проигрывает музыку
<Nervous_kiD> ну встроенный плеер
<Nervous_kiD> в убунту тоже тормазит
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> хз
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я мало использую ша линукс на десктопах
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я больше по серверам
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> на счет этого неподскажу
<Nervous_kiD> =(
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но знаю что VLC самый крутой плеер
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =))
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA о! так может вот ты сможешь ответить на мой древний вопрос..
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и в винде и в линухе
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ubuntar че ?
<ubuntar> по iptables
<Nervous_kiD> мне aimp на винде больше всех подошёл
<ubuntar> секунду,щас откопаю его))
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> вопрос ? =)
<Nervous_kiD> А может из за недостачи оперативки
<Nervous_kiD> или перегрузки процесора
<Nervous_kiD> так скакать звук?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> у тя и в винде и в линухе ?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но тока на одном компе а на другом все норм ?
<Nervous_kiD> нет в винде всё нормально
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> хм
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а ты пробовал в линухе музыку не из контакта
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ?
<Nervous_kiD> с флешки скачал
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> просто МП3 послушать?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и как ?
<Nervous_kiD> да я в контакте только проверил
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> наврятле это в системе косяк
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> хотя может драва шалят и т д
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но я о таком не слышал
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA: в-общем я делал себе такой вот файрвол http://paste.ubuntu.com/679479/ , но по непонятным причинам в лог перестали попадать сообщения, при тех же условиях проверки, и без изменения скриптов и прочего.Почему такое может быть?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> наверно у тя стояла старая версия флеша
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и нуна было обновить просто
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я думаю тут браузерная заморочка
<Nervous_kiD> у меня автоматом всё установилась
<Nervous_kiD> флеш драва пакеты
<Nervous_kiD> только видяху нвидеа отдельно поставил
<Nervous_kiD> ну тоже сама убунта намекнула
<Nervous_kiD> даже не на 1-2 секунды а на 0.1-2 секунды
<Nervous_kiD> всегда рандомно
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ubuntar а ша в сислог ваше нечего не сыпется?
<ubuntar> неа.. вообще тишина
<ubuntar> я делал проверку с grc.com
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> начнем с самого простого
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =)
<ubuntar> и вначале всё было ок,и ай-пи ихние светились и пр.
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ты создай правило которое ты будеш задевать в любом случае
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> эти правила они редкие
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну не всегда под них попадают пакеты
<ubuntar> и просто проверить модуль LOG&
<ubuntar> ?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> если сыпатся не будет то дальше
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> да
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и просто проверить?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> у тя сам ULOG модулем собран?
<ubuntar> ясно,покопаюсь)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> да стой
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ша все рамотрим
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> если модулем то глянь подымается ли он у тя
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> хотя еслибы не подымался то ругался iptables при старте
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но стартовал бы
<ubuntar> я не проверял,но ведь работало же. Проверял тоже самое на Генту,тот же косяк-логи пропадали
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> далее если все норм с ULOG нуна глянуть в сислог
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ты не переставлял его ?
<ubuntar> а там было вообще всё вкомпилено
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> вкомпилено?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну тада дальше в сислоге
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> сислог не двигал?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> у тя стоит 2 левел
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> может в сислоге стоят маски
<ubuntar> нет,сислог только читил,а так ничего не трогал
<ubuntar> *чистил
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> хотя сами по себе онибы не появились опятьже
<Nervous_kiD> а почему когда я пишу в лс мне никто не отвечает?:)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ээ
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> хз
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> у мя ЛС вырублены
<Nervous_kiD> ааа а я туда написал xD
<Nervous_kiD> чтобы тут не мешать
<Nervous_kiD> <Nervous_kiD> Можно как то отключить все эти навороты?
<Nervous_kiD> <Nervous_kiD> с выежаюшими панелями?:)
<Nervous_kiD> <Nervous_kiD> и эту панельку что сверху сделать снизу? правой кнопкой мыши ничего не делается
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA маски никакие не добавлял,и вообще не менял ничего. Просто после очередной проверки сделал sudo dmesg -c и после этого перестали сыпаться
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> мм
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> -с я думаю тут непричем
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> у тя оно в Dmesg падало?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> Nervous_kiD мона отключить... тока у мя генту везде
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ты спроси на канале
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA а сегодня вообще была страннейшая вещь: юзал tcpdump и вдруг после остановки её и выпадении обратно в консоль я вижу выскакивает ниоткуда(!) лог-сообщение,которое по идее должно было попасть в логи,и как будто сама
<ubuntar> консоль стала логом
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ubuntar я ULOG юзаю чаще =)
<Nervous_kiD> Я спрашивал с самого утра, 1 человек ответил, но не помогло
<ubuntar> это вообще необъяснимо))
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> обьяснимо
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> это называется USERLOG
<ubuntar> мне пришлось ещё раз ^C делать чтобы выйти обратно в консоль=))
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> както так
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> такс
<Nervous_kiD> А какой командой убивать процессы
<Nervous_kiD> и как найти название процесса?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а у тя оно в демесг падало не в сислог?
<Nervous_kiD> У меня сегодня winecfg завис пришлось перезагружать что бы выключить его
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> wine те зачем ? =)
<Nervous_kiD> Варкрафт хочу запустить
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ubuntar ты кстате ядро не пересобирал ?
<ubuntar> да,в dmesg,я не одмин,так что просто сделал скрипт iptables и всё,никакие сислоги не настраивал)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> Nervous_kiD варкрафт есть под линукс =)
<Nervous_kiD> блин
<Nervous_kiD> warcraft 3?
<ubuntar> нет,ядро это убунтовое,родное
<Nervous_kiD> 1.26?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> да
<Nervous_kiD> а где мне его скачать то
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ша
<Nervous_kiD> Ну мне ещё программу надо будет запустить mpq архивы что бы открывать
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA: и как вот теперь сделать,чтобы вместо USERLOG попадало в обычные логи,
<ubuntar> ?
<Nervous_kiD> я не могу на стандартном варике играть я пол игры сам переделываю
<Nervous_kiD> Кстати установил VLC прыжков нету, но есть паузы теперь, но с ними более менее возможно слушать
<Nervous_kiD> чем с перемоткой =)
<Nervous_kiD> Кто знает как меню сверху, перенести вниз?
<ubuntar> Nervous_kiD можешь удалить это меню вообще -правой кнопкой.
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ubuntar слух
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я глянул есче раз
<ubuntar> Nervous_kiD короче правой кнопкой и там смотри
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> у тя attacks группа привязана к INPUT
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA ну да..
<BALLIA_HATALLIA>  $IPT -A INPUT -j attacks
<Nervous_kiD> жму правой кнопкой
<Nervous_kiD> ничего не происходит
<BALLIA_HATALLIA>   $IPT -P INPUT DROP
<BALLIA_HATALLIA>   $IPT -P FORWARD DROP
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> во
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но стоят денаи обшие
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я хз как у тя работало раньше
<Nervous_kiD> есть где то в приложениях настройка этого?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но по правилам оно должно дойти до цепочки INPUT понять что DROP  и умереть
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA ну да,после прохода всех правил,если не удовлетворили-переходим на умолчания,это вроде правильно..
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> недойдя до твоих правил логирующих
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> тогда непонятно как оно у тяр аботало
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA: ну да,но ведь сначала разве лог не дудет делаться?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а срабатывать оно могло наверно от пакетов твоих а не внешних.. ибо внешние не должны попасть
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ubuntar ты не понял
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> у тя есть цепочка
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> INPUT
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> сек
<ubuntar> вот именно что от внешних,там айпишники тоо сайта светились
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я тут
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> смотри есть цепочка INPUT
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> пришел пакет
<ubuntar> ну да,там режется сначала invalid, а потом уже идёт цепочка с логами,но инвалит их не должен резать
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> далее у тя стоит Джампинг на  attacks  invalid  allowed
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> пральна ?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> пральна
<ubuntar> нет, invalid->attacks->allowed
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но пакет должен стопатся в начале INPUT
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> не
<ubuntar> а attacks как раз и должны ловить их
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> INPUT ->  invalid->attacks->allowed
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но INPUT у тя DROP
<ubuntar> не,по умолчанию же срабатывают только в конце..
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> не =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> знаеш че сделай
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA: а ты говоришь,надо делать в конце attacks -j RETURN?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> iptables -L -v -n -x --line-numbers
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> во
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> набери и на постебин выложи
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ша глянем
<ubuntar> это же вроде прыгает на умолчания..чё то я запутался уже сам))
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> да если пакет столкнулся с Дропом он уже некуда не прыгает =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я четвертый день тусю
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> под спидами и коксом
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =))
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> стока рвения =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну где ты пропал то?
<Nervous_kiD> ого
<Nervous_kiD> я бы устал 4 дня
<Nervous_kiD> xD
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA: вот он я )) http://paste.ubuntu.com/689707/
<Nervous_kiD> я за ночь устаю ппц
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну и глянь
<Nervous_kiD> Скажи где варик качнуть
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> Nervous_kiD я хз
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> это те нуна спросить у тех кто гамает
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я по серверам
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и и по колесам грибам порошкам
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ubuntar я был прав
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ubuntar глянь в своих правилах колонку pkts и     bytes
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> это значения сколько прошло пакетов через условие
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и сколько байт
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я у тя вижу только нули =)
<Nervous_kiD> так все через вине играют =(
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA но пакеты были 100% уверен))
<Nervous_kiD> Блин столько людей и все молчат же =(
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA так ты говоришь,что их invalid всех режет что-ли?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> 2     1173060 337672398 invalid    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> 3      989056 324150060 attacks    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> 4      989056 324150060 allowed    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> не не всех
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> режет тока те с которыми совпадают правила в инвалиде
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и отпускает дальше
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но дальше в attacks нечего не происходит
<ubuntar> так почему attacks ничего не видит?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> потомучто как мы видим кол-во одно и тоже
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> значит задержек и дропов небыло
<ubuntar> но пакеты attacks то есть!
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> до атака не доходят пакеты которые могут попастся на правила твои
<ubuntar> которые соответствуют правилам всмысле
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> да
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> поставь -A INPUT -j LOG
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> срузу все провериш
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> у тя логи как лавина посыпятся
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> смотри 989056 у тя на attacks  и allowed
<ubuntar> а почему не доходят,ведь INVALID и NEW не копаются во флагах TCP так глубоко,или таки-да? )
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> значит скока вошло в attacks  стока и вышло.. а раз неодного совпадения с правилами небыло то и логов не будет
<ubuntar> это очень странно..
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ты прав не копаются
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> они убивают пакет по другим причинам
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> по своим
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> да че странного
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> шас все стало ясно
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> счетчики по нулям
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и логика нарушена
<ubuntar> наверно просто кто-то сидит в моей системе))
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> эти правила тебе ненужны в принциепе
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> мой совет удали правила
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> они глупые =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> это параноя
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну хотя сам решай
<ubuntar> почему глупые,ты объясни что не так
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> лучшебы вместо того чтобы копировать всякую гадость из инета почитал доки ptables =)
<ubuntar> мне просто интересно,вот и всё.
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ubuntar нууу они ненужные
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> до их пакеты не добираются
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> они висят я незнаю для кого
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> это раз
<ubuntar> дык я их и читад..и ещё шерстил инет на тему какие сканы есть
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а второе смысл от них
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> тыж не пентагон где нужна статистика
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> поставил ДРОП на вход и все
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> или лучше РЕДЖЕКТ с месагой
<ubuntar> смысл-просто,чтобы поучиться,как всё там работает и пр.
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну вот терь ты знаеш что када пакет встречает DROP он уже дальше не идет =)
<ubuntar> просто не понимаю, как так не добираются,раньше же добирались
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> лан
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я побег
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> если что я вечером буду
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> могу помоч там что нуна
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ок?
<ubuntar> ладно... ну спасибо за беседу..
 * BALLIA_HATALLIA уполз
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну я ответил же на вопрос твой
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> почему логи не сыпятся?
<Nervous_kiD> Да нет нету варкрафта для линукса
<Nervous_kiD> я весь гугл обыскал
<Nervous_kiD> только wine
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ubuntar и это... вместо лога .. лучше ULOG (NFLOG )
<ubuntar> нет,не оветил... потому что ничего не менялось,а раньше сыпалось,а сейчас нет.. И ты не сказал про юзерлог,и как опять заставить сыпаться в дмесг
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> сделай так чтобы пакеты до правил доходили =)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> убери дроп
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> лан
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> мя нету
<ubuntar> =))) смысл тогда от таких правил)
<Nervous_kiD> а какой линукс самый простой
<Nervous_kiD> но с интерфейсом?:)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> и правила у тя кривые
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> attacks у тя подходит для FORWARD
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а не для INPUT
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> <ubuntar> =))) смысл тогда от таких правил)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> вот и я те об этом
<Nervous_kiD> Кто-нибудь помогите мне сделать панельку вниз, настроить wine(warcraft3), и облегчить интерфейс xD
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA !!!!! я сделал!!
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA !!!!! я поменял правила местами - attacks и invalid, и теперь всё просто сыпется в консоль,но как это всё перенаправить обратно в дмесг...)
<ubuntar> жесть,теперь вообще невозможно в консоли работать lol
<Nervous_kiD> Кто-нибудь помогите мне сделать панельку вниз, настроить wine(warcraft3), и облегчить интерфейс xD
<sharikoff> @op
<[Green]> sharikoff: привет
<sharikoff> дароф
<sharikoff> инка не видал?
<[Green]> вчера видел, сегодня нет
<[Green]> в жабе посмотри
<Nervous_kiD> Кто-нибудь помогите мне сделать панельку вниз, настроить wine(warcraft3), и облегчить интерфейс xD
<sharikoff> Nervous_kiD: попробуй воспользоваться поиском. а будешь канючить -накажу
<Nervous_kiD> Ничего не помогает весь гугл облазил
<sharikoff> давай так
<sharikoff> я щас в течении трех минут нахожу
<sharikoff> показываю тебе ссылку и баню тебя за лень навечно
<sharikoff> пойдет?
<Nervous_kiD> я нашёл информацию она мне неподошла
<UNIm95> Nervous_kiD а он найдет
<Nervous_kiD> так понятно?
<sharikoff> в интернете была всего лишь одна информация?
<UNIm95> Nervous_kiD у нас на форуме много чего интересного есть
<sharikoff> или остальная по английски?
<Nervous_kiD> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=12203.435
<sharikoff> если по английски то отмазка не засчитана
<Nervous_kiD> по русский последний пост мой
<Nervous_kiD> И как сделать панельку которая сверху, вниз??? Правая кнопка некаких действий не даёт, других советов я не видел, в каком приложение это сделать?
<[Green]> мда
<Nervous_kiD> Ну вот опят никто ничего не сказал =(
<sharikoff> [Green]: сам? =)
<[Green]> sharikoff: yt? ktybdj)
<[Green]> sharikoff: не, лениво)
<sharikoff> =)
<[Green]> лучше поеду людям интернеты ставить)
<sharikoff> @kban Nervous_kiD за лень и тупость
<Umren> mornin
<incorrecto> Доброе утро всем.
<The_MEk> доброе утро
<The_MEk> вернее день :)
<incorrecto> Я только что проснулся. Значит утро.
<gaga_rin> утра утра
<CARCASS> доброе
<CARCASS> Bemep>> о, земляк
<Bemep> ага, чей будите батенька?
<CARCASS> иркутские мы
<Bemep> а мы усть-илимские
<CARCASS> чотка )
<incorrecto> Тут, наверно, со всей России народ.
<CARCASS> да уж, надо полагать ;)
<incorrecto> А я думаю, чтож это-3 ночи, а народ не спит.
 * CARCASS установил драйвер для видюхи и гоняет glxgears
<CARCASS> 5275 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1054.859 FPS - это нормально?
<incorrecto> О,у мну тоже такая фиговинка работает. Это тест или что?
<incorrecto> Когда эти шестерёнки прекратят крутится-то?
<incorrecto> CARCASS: Они долго будут вертеться,шестерёнки эти?
<Umren> incorrecto: никогда
<Umren> это вечный двигатель
<incorrecto> Я уже выключил :)
<CARCASS> хм.... как-то у меня подключение по локальной сети и подключение к интернету работают только по отдельности. Поднимаю pppoe соединение - падает локалка. Подключаю локалку - падает интернет
<sharikoff> шлюх меняетсо
<CARCASS> погуглил, не один я такой. Надо более вдумчиво изучать, как прописывать роуты, однако (
<Umren> кто нидь кой нидь хитрый граббер сайтов знает? чтоб он не тока тупо качать статику, но и ходил по динамическим линкам и грабил оттуда тоже
<CARCASS> Umren>> harvestman, можбыть
<Umren> ща попробую, а то юзал httrack - он туповат
<Umren> надо ченидь поумнее :)
<CARCASS> из репозитория ставится
<Alagos> harvestman - тот что косит газоны?
<CARCASS> Umren>> а вообще, wget -r -p -U Mozilla http://url/
<Umren> Umren: где страницы генерятся динамически не сработает
<Umren> тока статику до которой доступ есть скачает
<CARCASS> a crawler using wget and xargs http://goo.gl/8ppG
<Q4-SaiBot> Ïðèâåòñòâóþ âñåõ! Åñòü âîïðîñèê ïî óñòàíîâêå, íåò íè ó êîãî æåëàíèÿ ïîìî÷ü?
<ubuntuhelp> Q4-SaiBot! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Q4-SaiBot> Всех приветствую! Я тут новенький. Есть вопрос по установке, есть ли у кого желание помочь?
<CARCASS> Q4-SaiBot>> излагай
<Q4-SaiBot> Есть сервер в германии (serverloft) с двумя винтами 2xSSD и 2xHDD. По умолчанию установка у них идиотская. Я не силен пока в удаленной установке. Есть ли возможость установить ubuntu или debian удаленно? Нрмально, по шагам. Есть resque mode,
<Q4-SaiBot> есть что-то на подобие KVM.
<CARCASS> ух
<CARCASS> к сожалению, это за пределами моих познаний
<Q4-SaiBot> Да я вот тоже что-то заглох на этом :)
<CARCASS> от аббревиатуры LVM у меня мурашки дыбом
<CARCASS> вообще, опция "установить используя LVM" в убунте  используется, если ставишь на RAID-массив. Если RAID-контроллер действительно железный, а не софтовый - не должно быть каких-то особых проблем с установкой
<Q4-SaiBot> Просто в хетзнере есть что-то типа installimage из resque mode, и там уже выбор, что устанавливать и как. А тут все для идиотов, нажал в панели что хочешь, через пол-часа есть. Ни возможности выбора разметки, ничего ...
<Q4-SaiBot> Рейд софтовый
<CARCASS> мож просто заявку сделать в саппорт того сервера
<Umren> Q4-SaiBot: в панели для идиотов нету убунту или дебиана?
<Q4-SaiBot> Писал, говорят что у меня полный доступ и я сам могу делать что хочу, они не обязаны за меня устанавливать систему как мне захочется.
<Q4-SaiBot> В панели есть. Но установка немного идиотская. А как поменять я не знаю.
<Q4-SaiBot> Там два SSD по 60Гиг в софтовом рейде отдаются под /boot, а два обычных - /
<Q4-SaiBot> Нахрена SSD под бут? Я хотел два SSD под /, а вот с другими уже разберусь что делать.
<Q4-SaiBot> Есть ли вообще возможность из resque mode запустить установку системы?
<Q4-SaiBot> Они мне что-то заливали про debootstrap, но я так ничего и не понял.
<CARCASS> потому и отдали SSD под /boot, чтоп сервер в секунды ребутился
<CARCASS> я считаю, это правильно
<amigo> лол
<amigo> Вам процесс загрузки изучить не помешало бы
<Q4-SaiBot> Но по логике 60 гигов подо все хватит и под /boot и под /, а вот 1Тб можно под /home или что-то подобное отдать.
<Q4-SaiBot> Разве не логичнее? Сервер в идеале ребутится должен как можно реже, нахрена таким винтам простаивать?
<Q4-SaiBot> Или я тчто-то не понимаю?
<CARCASS> по существу: http://goo.gl/gedh9 - читал?  <<Q4-SaiBot
<CARCASS> http://goo.gl/Iqlxq - debian-specific
<Q4-SaiBot> Вроде по теме, но боюсь не осилю ...
<Q4-SaiBot> Я и в английском то не силен.
<CARCASS> в том-то и дело - задача нетривиальная. Я вообще слабо себе представляю, если пользоваться только ssh-консолью, как производить такие низкоуровневые операции
<Q4-SaiBot> есть KVM
<Q4-SaiBot> Даже в биос могу зайти
<CARCASS> неспроста тебе намекали про debootstrap
<Q4-SaiBot> Боюсь пока это не мой уровень :)
<CARCASS> и не мой
<Q4-SaiBot> блин ...
<CARCASS> у моей конторы есть арендованный дедик, дык там уже debian + ISPmanager, ничего особо колдовать не надо
<Q4-SaiBot> в серверлофте?
<CARCASS> нет, ispserver.com
<Q4-SaiBot> да и тут бы не пришлось, просто у них руки не оттуда растут. Не могут нормальный скрипт установки написать, как например в хетзнере.
<Umren> Q4-SaiBot: так у тя дедик же? как ты удаленно переразобьешь диск?
<Q4-SaiBot> При начальной установке.
<Umren> Q4-SaiBot: ну если ты можешь переразбить диск то в чем проблемы? при начальной установке у тебя уже удаленный доступ есть? :)
<Umren> вроде как скриптом можно заготовленным сделать..
<Umren> правда я так не делал никогда)
<Q4-SaiBot> Было бы не проблема это сделать, если бы была такая возможность. Но у них все установки не подразумевают каких-либо выборов. Все на автомате.
<Umren> а.. с образов
<Umren> ну значит, те нужно лично договаривацо в любом случае
<Umren> правда я думаю это не бесплатно будет
<Q4-SaiBot> Они тоже на это намекают.
<Umren> либо смирись
<Umren> они с образов по шаблону на автомате ставят и не паряться
<Umren> а кто виноват что шаблон такой отстойный)
<Umren> Q4-SaiBot: шаблона с lvm там нету?
<Over> Народ, никто сервер ключей gpg не делал?
<Q4-SaiBot> Так оно и есть. Я и хочу как то установить со своего, а вот как не знаю.
<Umren> никак
<Umren> посмотри лучше, есть ли там образ с lvm
<dmay> чочоктотут
<gaga_rin> dmay: ^_^
<dmay> gaga_rin: :-*
<gaga_rin> ты чтото о5 поломал?
<dmay> рабочий график
<gaga_rin> ооо
<gaga_rin> низачинить никак
<dmay> и режим сна и отдыха за одно
<dmay> так что развлекайте меня
<gaga_rin> 0_о
<gaga_rin> нееее, я курить пойду
<gaga_rin> обед
<gaga_rin> пока
<dmay> ууу, белые люди, они ещё и едят :/
<gaga_rin> 4 йогурта по 6р штука + булки
<gaga_rin> вот это обед
<gaga_rin> Ъ
<dmay> главное что он ЕСТЬ :\
 * gaga_rin мечатает о мясе
<dmay> и есть время его съесть
<prise> всем привет
<gaga_rin> *мечтает
<gaga_rin> q
<dmay> prise: что сломал?
<gaga_rin> вооо он тя развлекать будет а я курить
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: q ^_^
<prise> dmay, туалет
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, ку )
<prise> не сливает бочек, как починить? может прошивку поменять =)
<dmay> prise: /j #WC-ru
<prise> ))))
<prise> есть конечно ворос один) вебка на ноуте под ubuntu 10.10 работает, но вот с цветом что то не так как будто 256 цветов
<SergeyIT> на -ru не помогут, иди на -en
<SergeyIT> prise, а dov4l -q что говорит?
<prise> SergeyIT, а хз) ноут дома)
<SergeyIT> prise, так позвони ему )
<prise> ок) ща минуту
<prise> он не хочет со мной говорить.. Отвечает - иди нах. хочу opensuse!! -- совсем зажрался
<only_you> В Mesa3D, а точнее, в драйвер Noveau, что отвечает за поддержку видеочипов создаваемых компанией NVIDIA, недавно был сделан ряд весьма больших коммитов, которые добавляют поддержку аппаратного декодирования видеопотока с использованием XvMC. - я джва года етоÐ
<prise> only_you, все понятно
<SergeyIT> prise, переведи
<prise> mesa3d Nvidia driver кердык XvMC  full hd video лагать лагать
<prise> )))))
<prise> тихо как то, не ужели у всех все работает?
<SergeyIT> всё, кроме меня
<prise> а что не работает
<SergeyIT> голова
<prise> ну это нормально
<prise> кому сейчас легко
<dmay> мертвым
<dmay> им всегда легко
<prise> не доказано)
<SergeyIT> dmay, пробовал?
<dmay> нет, но по их виду так кажется
<SergeyIT> по их виду - совсем наоборот
<dmay> почему? лежат себе спокойно, никто их не трогает, а если трогает, то их это как то не волнует
<Umren> dmay: это ты про старый код в ядре ведра?
<dmay> Umren: вот жеж человек, всё что угодно на обсирание оффтопика сведет XD
<Umren> дык, потенциал бесконечен
<artus> утра)
<dmay> Umren: к сожалению конечен, вот artus его счас одним словом закончил )
<artus> хеее
<artus> sharikoff,  пыщ
<skai> @op
<skai> ну чтож.все работает
<SergeyIT> народ, кончай дверью хлопать!
<gaga_rin> :D
<gaga_rin> что за людишки туда суда туда суда
<incorrecto> :-D
<SergeyIT> 2 часа уже ходят )
<|rapidsp|> блин просишь человека логи прислать... а он блин логи прислал...
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, попроси ОС снести...
<skai> gaga_rin: снова ввели регистарцию на канале.те, кто не идентнут - не могут писать..это есть в faq? yj rnj xbnftn njgbr
<skai> но кто читает топик
<gaga_rin> ааа ^_^
<gaga_rin> норм чо.
<SergeyIT> так и надо
<incorrecto> У кого с умняком напряг-ни за что не зарегится.
<SergeyIT> и не надо, зачем нам его напряг
<skai> ну и зачем нам те, кто неспособен зарегаться по простой и описаной по шагам инструкции?
<incorrecto> Я даже не пойму зарегин ли я.
<SergeyIT> а я не помню - давно это было (
<SergeyIT> подозреваю, что у большинства зареганых не убунта...
<incorrecto> У мну убунта. Старенькая правда.
<incorrecto> Кстати, моя 8,04 вчера ядро обновила. Вот вам и "не поддерживается"
<SergeyIT> d_may, а ты зареган?
<Umren> SergeyIT: /nickserv info nickname
<SergeyIT> при такой активности пора проводить сокращение опов
<Umren> вини ская
<Umren> )
<Umren> это он убил канал)
<SergeyIT> долго читал пока понял )
<DXist> привет! В списке раскладок для русского языка только украинская. Как это исправить?
<SergeyIT> skai, на форуме надо бы в 1-ый пункт включить о регистрации (Что надо сделать, перед тем как задать вопрос?). А то ведь и вопроса не задашь. И читают люди обычно  только первый пункт
<DXist> Как обновить список доступных раскладок?
<lukinfore> DXist, установить лангуаге-пак?
<artus> DXist, setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,ru &
<lukinfore> так ведь де перебивает настройки иксов или уже нет?
<lukinfore> гном помню перебивал
<lukinfore> и вообще есть ведь /етц/дефолт/
<DXist> щас посмотрим, что получится
<lukinfore> в 11.10 локаль и ту из логина убрали
<Umren> меньше кнопок, меньше поломок
<lukinfore> как же юзер ведь может залесть в какието настройки и поменять
<lukinfore> во время сесси
<Umren> а то юзеры - звери
<lukinfore> ну гном еще понятно, так и бубнта в ту же логику с лайтдм
<DXist> с раскладкой разобрался, еще бы настроить восстановление gnome-сессии после перезагрузки
<ubuntar> кто-нибудь знает как в pitivi сделать затемнение между сценами/кусками ролика,или если он это не умеет,посоветуйте нормальный видеоредактор
<blackalegator_> Всем ку
<blackalegator_> Никто не поможет с iptables?
<kampan> *
<blackalegator_> Все пытаюсь настроить редирект порта, после долго гугла пришел к такому варианту
<blackalegator_> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 25565 -j DNAT --to-destination <конечный ip>:<порт>
<blackalegator_> но почемуто не работает
<kampan> Мои сообщения видны?
<Slukin> привет всем, видел сегодня впервые мандриву... там загрузчик грув хорошо оформлен, а не просто черный экран со списком... как можно это сделать в убунту?
<artus|znc|> читать форум, до просветления
<kampan> Люди, извиняюсь за глупый вопрос. Еле зарегился. Мои сообщения кто-то видит?
<artus|znc|> угу
<kampan> спс
<ubuntar> blackalegator_ я когда-то баловался со sguid, делал так-работало $IPTABLES -t nat -A PREROUTING -i $OINTERFACE -d ! 192.168.0.0/24 -p tcp -m multiport --dport 80,8080 -j DNAT --to $IIP:3128
<blackalegator_> ubuntar спс!
<ubuntar> blackalegator_ ну ты покрути,потому-что могло уже измениться что-то..
<blackalegator_> ubuntar не понимаю ! 192.168.0.0/24 для чего...
<ubuntar> blackalegator_ естественно, то,что после $ это переменные,прописанные в скрипте
<ubuntar> blackalegator_ это можешь выкинуть, я так понимаю,это все пакеты,которые не идут в локалку
<ubuntar> blackalegator_: а вообще наилучший вариант - просто почитай man iptables, там всё подробно расписано. я сам намного больше стал понимать в этих записях после прочтения, а также хоть чуть чуть стал понимать правила,которые я пишу
<kampan> Кто-нибудь в курсе, как корректировать пункты контекстного меню (то, которое вызывается нажатием правой кнопкой мыши)?
<ubuntar> blackalegator_: вот,советую,хорошая статья http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/iptables/
<{-_-\\\> hi
<{-_-\\\> убунта очень, очень, очень сильно тормозит
<{-_-\\\> точнее тормозит инсталлер
<{-_-\\\> утром запустил, сейчас только 90%
<{-_-\\\> preparing linux headers
<{-_-\\\> и он не завис, прогресс идёт
<{-_-\\\> полчаса назад было 89%
<{-_-\\\> из-за чего такое может быть?
<artus> @kick "{-_-\\\ " нефиг флудить и смени ник
<artus> @kick "{-_-\\\" нефиг флудить и смени ник
<{-_-\\\> ?
<ubuntar> вообще-то должно хватать на всё про всё минут 20
<{-_-\\\> успокойся, я закончил уже
<artus> @op
<{-_-\\\> мда
<{-_-\\\> что не так с ником?
<{-_-\\\> artus: я не буду РАДИ ТЕБЯ ОДНОГО менять ник
<{-_-\\\> если на этом канале такие опы - то найду другой
<{-_-\\\> не умру
<ubuntar> {-_-\\\ может памяти мало
<{-_-\\\> ubuntar: 512Mb
<ubuntar> гг
<ubuntar> маловато для последних убунт
<Escsun> но у нгго цп жрет )
<Escsun> а не память ..
<{-_-\\\> я убунту сервер ставлю же
<Escsun> да у меня генту в лайф сд жрала 220 мб)
<{-_-\\\> для инсталла нужно >512Mb ?
<User089[web]> поставил убунту вместе с виндовс 7 убунда без флешки не грузится
<Escsun> там кде ..
<ubuntar> это уже сравнимо с последними виндами,система развивается
<{-_-\\\> в инсталлере??
<{-_-\\\> кде???
<Escsun> User089[web], загрузчик поставил не в мбр
<Escsun> а на флешку в мбр
<{-_-\\\> а почему оно выглядит как консоль
<Escsun> !grub | ubuntar
<User089[web]> как исправить
<ubuntuhelp> ubuntar: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<Escsun> не тебе)
<Escsun> !grub2 | User089[web]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<{-_-\\\> так из-за чего оно может так тормозить?
<Escsun> бин)
<ubuntar> Escsun ну да,память наверное заполняется,и начинает цп кушать ресурс
<{-_-\\\> ( интересно, разбирается ли тут хоть ктонибудь в убунте )
<Escsun> ubuntar, не
<{-_-\\\> ubuntar: для инсталлера убунту сервера нужно больше 512Mb?
<ubuntar> {-_-\\\ нет,мы тут все мимоходом
<Escsun> ubuntar, я забивал память до 95 % и свап до 92 %
<Escsun> цп 2-7 %
<{-_-\\\> Escsun: ТЫ ПОНИМАЕШЬ ЧТО КОНСОЛЬНЫЙ ИНСТАЛЛЕР НЕ МОЖЕТ СТОЛЬКО ЖРАТЬ
<{-_-\\\> ой сорри за капс
<Escsun> может
<ubuntar> Escsun мням,но при инсталле свапа же ещё нет
<{-_-\\\> 512 Mb ?
<Escsun> он ставит, а значит он использует цп)
<[Raiden]> {-_-\\\: У него арч
<[Raiden]> вроде
<Escsun> что бы обрабатывать алгоритмы
<{-_-\\\> [Raiden]: заметно
<{-_-\\\> Escsun: какие алгоритмы???
<Escsun> распаковки самый простой )
<{-_-\\\> что тут вообще происходит??
<{-_-\\\> лол
<{-_-\\\> распаковка требует мощного процессора наверно
<Escsun> конечно
<Escsun> еще как
<artus> @mode +b *!*@*unaffiliated/t3h-1337-h4x0r/x-5096433
<ubuntar> Escsun вообще-то разбираться должен,он уже расковырял линух вдоль и поперёк )) сколько его знаю,постоянно устанавливает))
<Escsun> ubuntar, ясно)
<Umren> {-_-\\\: для убунту сервера 512 не надо
<Escsun> ubuntar, а у меня вот свободное время, моно опять похимичить со своим дистром))
<sig_wall> {-_-\\\: нинзя, ты же лфс юзаешь, какая убунта? :)
<ubuntar> Escsun ну да,это я о тебе говорил,если что)
<Escsun> пойду кушать))
<ubuntar> пойду за пивом xD
<artus> лаги такие лаги
<User089[web]> на жестком есть папка GRUB а запускается винда
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Slukin> настроил граб, как и хотел... кому интересно и некогда искать, то можно посмотреть здесь... http://www.skylexus.ru/forum2/index.php?topic=171.0
<Sergey_IT> а чего его настраивать?
<Slukin> просто ранее задал вопрос и меня отправили штудировать форум... другим может облегчу жизнь
<Slukin> графическое оформление настраивал)))
<Slukin> сейчас приятней куда
<Slukin> поставил оформление Сора
<Sergey_IT> имей привычку сначала штудировать, а потом задавать вопросы, и посылать не будут )
<Slukin> Sora
<Slukin> я бы и рад, но не всегда на это время есть
<Slukin> а тут люди знающие
<artus> Slukin, ну дык ) и часа не прошло а ты сам разобрался с проблемой) получил левелап )
<Slukin> могли бы быстро помочь
<artus> а зачем в граб пялитцо? )))
<Slukin> :) приятно же, когда ноутбук при включении выдает такие плюшки... вообще люблю плюшки)
<Sergey_IT> приянты не плюшки, а когда работает
<Sergey_IT> *тн*
<Slukin> ну если не работает, то и плюшки уже такого эффекта не имеют))) да и не нужны тогда они вовсе
<artus> вот ток сказать хотел)
<artus> а на ноуте вообще хибернейт )
<artus> и вообще, отмазка времени нет искать, хочу покрасить граб - ниразу не засчитываетцо)
<Slukin> но решается-то вопрос в пару кликов, могли бы направить на пусть истинный, а то я пока нашел, пока поел, пока добрался... аж целый час прошел, как подметили
<Slukin> а так за пару минут бы сделал
<Sergey_IT> это все от лени
<Slukin> может быть... но раньше прокатывало))) а сегодня на форум отправили
<artus> Slukin, ну если учитывать что кроме тебя переграшиваь граб нафиг никому ненадо) то по факту никто этим не заморачиваетцо и соответственно вот так выдать текст не может)
<Slukin> ну я случайно вообще на эту штуку наткнулся вчера, вот и заинетересовал этот момент... тем более у меня 2 оси стоит... так наглядно все видно в грабе
<Sergey_IT> скучно(
<artus> че так?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> зузу
<Sergey_IT> artus, неосилянтов рега отключили и еще спрашивают (
<Sergey_IT> TBAPb, чего прыгаешь?
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA о...
<ubuntar> BALLIA_HATALLIA в итоге я поменял правила местами, и в лог посыпалось..
<Sergey_IT> теперь здесь также, как на #qt-ru (
<ubuntar> Sergey_IT: а ты в qt понимаешь?
<Sergey_IT> немного
<Sergey_IT> иногда пользую для расчетов
<ubuntar> Sergey_IT: не пробовал компилить пример торрента с оф-сайта?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Sergey_IT> ubuntar, а на что ругается?
<ubuntar> я уже с ним бьюсь не один день,и по ходу,не осилю,что очень жаль.. Удалось только сделать анонс рутрекеру,а дальше затык ((
<ubuntar> Sergey_IT: трекер шлёт мне пира, а на рукопожатии пир через некоторое время рвёт соединение. Всё препробовал!
<ubuntar> а tcpdump я раскодировать не умею,если в файл,то там непечатные символы,в консоли сыпется быстро и тоже не понять..
<Sergey_IT> ubuntar, к сожалению я сетевыми прогами не занимался (
<Sergey_IT> ubuntar, спроси на #qt или #qt-ru
<d_may> охлол http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/video/showbiz/2011/09/14/conan-debate-skype-pervert.tbs?iref=allsearch
<aleksei`> всем ку
<dmay> aleksei`: что сломал?
<Sergey_IT> dmay, здесь канал сломали (
<dmay> Sergey_IT: чотакое?
<artus> ниче не сломали)
<artus> Sergey_IT, а те скучно? пофлудить нескем?
<Sergey_IT> писать незареганым запретили
<dmay> Umren: пинг
<Sergey_IT> artus, скучновато (
<dmay> Umren: тоже нереганый штоле?
<dmay> тогда да, пичалька
<Nor8>  Sergey_IT: Канал "Россия" включи, там Жириновский рвет и мечет ))))
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, ты меня с кем-то путаешь (
<Umren> dmay: научись уже сервисами никсерва пользоваться, тогда узнаеш )
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Ну дмау с ним по красноречию точно не сравнится ))))
<Umren> dmay: а то гуй головного мозга уже прогрессирует )
<dmay> Umren: ну так я ж потребл^wитель, мне-ж надо быстро и на блюдечке 8]
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, это не красноречие, а словоблудие
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, а дмей знает о чем говорит )
<Umren> dmay: шиндовс понравился?
<dmay> восьмерка то?
<dmay> судя по всему будет обычная четная версия )
<dmay> как линолеум с вистой
<Sergey_IT> надо ждать 11-ую )
<dmay> это 12 лет на 7ке? как на хепе штоль? XD
<Umren> dmay: всмысле все насктолько плохо?
<Nor8> dmay: А что случилось, что за скепсис? Где оды новой версии? ))))
<dmay> Umren: на планшетах оно будет офигительно
<artus> @voice dmay
<dmay> но массы не поймут, думаю
<dmay> artus: ну миня же спросили >.<
<only_you> друг, наш приватбанк уже давно перешел)
<only_you> мимо, сорри
<Umren> dmay: тебя провоцировали
<artus> dmay, харош проповедовать
<artus> :)
<dmay> Nor8: так я одекватне, а не фанатик )
<dmay> artus: так я наоборот, сомневаюсь, анализирую, ищу, тксзть, истину
<Nor8> dmay: Не льсти себе, ты даже не фанатик, ты рядовой сектант )))))
<only_you> еретик)
<Nor8> Угу, в одном стакане ))
<dmay> 8]
<Nor8> В курсе, что оффтопик требует для инсталляции минимум 14 гигов?
<dmay> я не смотрел сколько оно заняло
<Umren> Nor8: при преуменьшаешь
<Umren> если ты установишь "это" на раздел с 14 гигами, то потом будешь долго плакать когда оно захочет 40 )
<Nor8> Это минимум требований
<Umren> это не минимум
<Umren> минимум иметь на разделе 50
<paracelsss_> Всем привет!
<Umren> что бы как то "это" еще работало
<dmay> paracelsss_: что сломал?
<paracelsss_> <dmay> ура наконец то  зашел !!! пока ничего не сломал. ломал вотмозг))) зарегаться немог тут
<artus> ну если регистрация ломает моск, то что же дальше то будет)
<dmay> artus: вот посмотри в глаза несчастному paracelsss_ и скажи снова что порядок требует жертв :/
<artus> dmay, естественный отбор) флудеры идут лесом)
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss_, ты прошел проверку - радуйся )
<paracelsss_> даа радуюсь слов нет ! два дня немог понять почему выкидывает . сейчас вот только получилось зайти)
<paracelsss_> оказывается галочек ненужно было ставить))
<paracelsss_> парни при входе каждый раз вводить пароль нужно будит?
<Umren> paracelsss_: настрой клиент уже.
<artus> канечно)
<Sergey_IT> paracelsss_, можешь нам его сообщить, чего нибудь придумаем
<paracelsss_> сейчас приступлю. с другого зайду ,с этим мы непонимаем друг друга
<paracelsss_> сейчас с квирка попробую зайти
<paracelsss_> он мне более понятен
<paracelsss_> косяк непускает на сервер , может нельзя с двух программ заходить?
<paracelsss_> не баньте меня пожалуйсто , щас я зайду по человечески .
<artus> хеее
<artus> paracelsss, все, уже можно банить? )))))
<aleksei`> dmay, что сломал? ))
<dmay> aleksei`: не умеешь - не берись :\
<aleksei`> это я уже где-то слышал ...
<User593[web]> это я парацельс . чего то незаходит
<User593[web]> вот что пишет [PRIVMSG >>> nickserv]: identify (тут пароль)
<artus> User593[web], ну дык авторезируйся )
<User593[web]> дык я это  сделал вот так /msg nickserv identify <password>
<artus> ну и ?
<User593[web]> и выкинул то что выше написал
<User593[web]> артус - а писать в канал нужно или на сервер ?
<artus> User593[web], NickServ (NickServ@services.): paracelsss is not registered
<Umren> лучше на сервер т.к. кривые ручки могут выдать пароль :)
<Umren> artus: у него со слешем
<aleksei`> да вот, artus, куда писать надо?
<artus> Umren, он прям со слешом регал чтоль? )))
<Umren> в памперс)
<Umren> artus: очевидное невероятное
<User593[web]> эх ща еще раз попробую
<artus> aleksei`, в оон, куда ж еще )
<aleksei`> ))
<artus> User593[web], ты ник какой регал то?
<User593[web]> paracelsss
<artus> User593[web], не, таки paracelsss_
<artus> User593[web], на клиенте /nick paracelsss_
<artus> потом /msg nickserv identify <password>
<User593[web]> чтоб ее эту прогу. точно была там эта черточка . спасибо , пробую еще раз
<artus> User593[web], сначала делаем потом смотрим? ))))
<paracelsss_> ,
<User593[web]> оооо
<artus> во
<aleksei`> крутооо
<aleksei`> заговорил )))
<artus> несмело так запятую в уголочке нарисовал)
<artus> думал никто не заметит)
<paracelsss_> artus: спасибо огромное ! :)
<aleksei`> дерзко )))
<artus> paracelsss_, да незачто)
<paracelsss_> это я для провеки ))
<paracelsss_> проверки*
<paracelsss_> aleksei`: да наконец то!
<paracelsss_> таакс. теперь бы все это дело вписать в настройки )))
<aleksei`> какой клиент?
<paracelsss_> aleksei`: квирк
<aleksei`> ммм, как-то пробовал, не понравился ... weechat круче )))
<paracelsss_> aleksei`: я уже много чего испробовал, в этом более понятно  .  а вот ви чат не пробовал ))) сейчас и его до кучи поставлю
<artus> paracelsss_, ты главное сразу не пугайся)
<paracelsss_> artus: уже настораживает)
<paracelsss_> их аж 4 штуки . все ставить?
<artus> угу
<paracelsss_> только называются Quassel irc
<paracelsss_> ставлю
<artus> paracelsss_, http://itmages.ru/image/view/282227/96988c18
<Umren> хчат устраивает меня)
<artus> paracelsss_, sudo apt-get install weechat
<artus> !weechat | paracelsss_
<ubuntuhelp> paracelsss_: WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и LUA. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<aleksei`> artus, а на скрине не совсем понятно что консоль это ))
<artus> paracelsss_, ссылка по настройке
<paracelsss_> artus: yf dbl ghbkbxysq/ ukfdyjt xnj, gjyznysq d yfcnhjqrf[ ,sk
<paracelsss_> блин . а ну ладно
 * artus на вид приличный. главное чтоб понятный в настройках был
<paracelsss_> )))да
<aleksei`> блин, грозятся мне за неуплату домен отрубить )))
<artus> aleksei`, домен не нужен)
<artus> aleksei`, ходи по ip )
<aleksei`> а я и хожу,а вот организация ...
<aleksei`> и платить начальство не хочет и по ip ходить тоже (((
<RfAFdlS> artus: ходить по ip не нужно. /etc/hosts же
<artus> RfAFdlS, ога) и носить его на флешке )
<aleksei`> RfAFdlS, и как это из внешки поможет?
<artus> и раздавать страждущим)
<aleksei`> ))
<RfAFdlS> поправить где нужно и всё.
<artus> покупаеш золотой ip вида 111.111.111.111 и все ) домен не нужен)
<aleksei`> ну хосты прописывать на каждом коме откуда вздумается зайти - это бред
<aleksei`> artus, это мысл кстати )
<artus> aleksei`, да зарегай ты начальству шаровый домен, и пусть развлеваютцо)
<aleksei`> artus, дело в том что mx запись на шару не зарегать ведь
<artus> aleksei`, чегой эт ?
<aleksei`> ну mail exchanger
<artus> aleksei`, вон парочка pp.ua лежит у меня )
<RfAFdlS> aleksei`: если таких мест в с которых вздумывается зайти больше двух, то да. И тогда проще халявный dns пользовать
<artus> aleksei`, юзай яндекспочту)
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> эхх, менять- то неохота, уже почти все адрес знают этот ))
<artus> и вообще, чего напишеш в mx то и будет)
<artus> и с каких это пор mx за деньги регают)
<aleksei`> вчера напарник учудил - выставил на примонтированный бэкап права рута и он у него каким-то чудом пропал ))) вот было паники
<aleksei`> artus, у нас в Латвии регают заденьги для гос учереждений
<paracelsss_> artus: в квирке . естьнастройка сервера. и стоит строка для пароля . может туда вписать? и есть еще строка --при входе , и ---при подключении . или может туда писать?
<aleksei`> paracelsss_, насколько я помню там надо было где-то в серверных настройках прописать своиник ипароль,а так же канал по дэфу
<paracelsss_> aleksei`: ага вот я нашел место под пароль . только при  входе на сервер так ли он его будит вставлять... я же целое предложение вписывал
<aleksei`> всмысле предложение?
<artus> paracelsss_, а проверить? )))
<aleksei`> artus, а chanserv злопамятный, сам войсы раздаёт )))
<paracelsss_> aleksei`: ну всмыле команду
<artus> aleksei`, в смысле?
<aleksei`> а зачем команду, там же пароля достаточно
<paracelsss_> artus: да ты прав ща испробую
<aleksei`> ну защёл на канал gekraider
<artus> aleksei`, гек с вебморды зашол
<gekraider_> через веб сайт ((
<aleksei`> точно,чёт не обратил внимания, под старость совсем рассеянный стал ((
<paracelsss_> aleksei`: я так заходил сюда /msg nickserv identify ваш-пароль
<artus> gekraider_, че так? не осилил регистрацию на фриноде? )
<gekraider_> так и не понял как регится и на почту ничего не пришло
<aleksei`> paracelsss_, это ты серверу команду писал
<paracelsss_> aleksei`: ну да. а куда нужно
<paracelsss_> gekraider_: ща напишу как я сотварил это чудо!
<artus> gekraider_, значит почта у тебя не правельная )
<aleksei`> paracelsss_, ну то есть ты напрямую писал как бы в консоли команду, а клиент по идее за тебя это может сделать и передать с командой вбитый тобой пароль
<paracelsss_> gekraider_: /msg nickserv register ваш-пароль ваш-email   потом пришел ответ что на мыло послали письмо
<aleksei`> artus, правильно я говорю? ))
<gekraider_> ага так и не пришло в течении 20 минут
<artus> gekraider_, а почта не на мылору?
<artus> ибо с гмейлом проблем нет)
<paracelsss_> aleksei`: на всех серверах одинаково? мне кажется не везде
<gekraider_> я что-то вобще слабо доганяю зачем все так сложно)
<artus> aleksei`, может
<gekraider_> не не на Ру
<aleksei`> paracelsss_, на фриноде точно так
<artus> чего сложного? )))
<paracelsss_> чтож  пробую
<artus> если слошно то всегда есть вебморда )
<gekraider_> та хз тут мне не аська ^_^
<gekraider_> вообще решение вопроса с ИРК занаяло больше времени чем решение проблем на фряхе , причем вопрос с миркой так и не решен >_<
<artus> проблемы мирок и фряхи тут как то мимо)
<gekraider_> та то понятно
<only_you> мирку юзать на фряхе? омг
<only_you> луше клиента не нашел?)
<gekraider_> та не не так поняли)
<only_you> ирк?
<only_you> тогда ясн
<artus> а уж не возможность осилить регистрацию решателем проблем на фряхе вообще маразм )
<gekraider_> короче суть в том что с миркой мне сложней разабраццо чем с фряхой
<artus> gekraider_, мирка тут причем ?
<only_you> не с миркой, а с иркой (IRC) ваш кеп)
<only_you> мирка ето клиент на винду
<dmay> мирк? кто-то сказал мирк?
<only_you> гг
<dmay> я точно слышал что кто-то сказал мирк
<aleksei`> )))
<gekraider_> хахах вобщем друг друга запутали вопрос закрыли ^_^
<dmay> предлагаю бан
<gekraider_> Пока искал способы вам написать, забыл что хотел спросить... холли щит)
<artus> хееее
<gekraider_>  я тут?
<artus> вроде как
<dmay> artus: полвторого, и ни одного срачика. вот не стыдно с этой вашей регой? :\
<artus> dmay, ну дык красота же )
<dmay> artus: угу... красота... как на кладбище >.<
<sig_wall> x_x
<sig_wall> у меня кеды грузятся 3 секунды. задавайте свои вопросы
<dmay> sig_wall: но зачем?
<sig_wall> хз, по-моему неплохо. :)
<dmay> у меня весь оффтопик выныривает из слипа за 5, и мне как то пофег :/
<dmay> загрузка не такая частая вещь, чтоб на ней экономить время :3
<dmay> хотя нынче аптайм всего три дня
<sig_wall> вся загрузка 7 секунд, так что не гнушаюсь выключать комп на ночь :)
<dmay> а, ну да, это мне електрики во вторник упс тестировали, сволащи
<dmay> они победили >.<
<sig_wall> куплю думаю домашний серверок на атоме, с пассивным охлаждением
<sig_wall> и поставлю туда... нет, не убунты
<sig_wall> *у
<sig_wall> :)
<dmay> купи асусовский роутер же, и накати на него линупс!
<sig_wall> ну так сейчас и есть
<dmay> будь мужиком, блджад!
<artus> @mode +q dmay
<dmay> а чего тебе ещё надо то?
<sig_wall> только не вывозит он 30 мегабит по l2tp + wpa2 вайфай
<artus> @devoise dmay
<sig_wall> + ещё кваззель на нем же крутился
<dmay> artus: ойдаладна, было-б тут кого оскорблять...
<sig_wall> вообще Адъ
<artus> @devoice dmay
<sig_wall> верние дмая
<sig_wall> *верните
<only_you> (00:24:46) sig_wall: куплю думаю домашний серверок на атоме, с пассивным охлаждением - дай пруф на железо)
<paracelsss_> *(
<paracelsss_> меня видит кто нибудь?
<gekraider_> да
<gekraider_> на /home много служебной инфы идет?
<paracelsss_> мать перемать )))) неужели это свершилось
<gekraider_> хахахах
<gekraider_> да
<paracelsss_> оооххх
<gekraider_> шота никто не хочет отвечать на мои нубские вопросы))
<paracelsss_> сам зашел ) ничего не писал . урааа
<gekraider_> везет тебе)
<sig_wall> only_you: http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=7075924&hid=91020 + http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=5088348&hid=91028 + http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=4762772&hid=91095
<paracelsss_> знал бы ты , каким трудом далось этоъ
<sig_wall> only_you: оу, БП ж ещё :)
<gekraider_> ага мне так и не далось (
<artus> paracelsss_, делов на 2 минуты)
<sig_wall> а, там есть БП
<paracelsss_> просто обалдеть , на вэб мани и то проще регаться и в муравья зайти
<gekraider_> во-во
<paracelsss_> ну да наверное на 2 мин. это когда знаешь как )
<only_you> sig_wall: я думал такое взять http://hard.rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/descriptions/38481/index.html
<paracelsss_> пойду обкурю это
<gekraider_>  на /home много служебной инфы идет? думаю выделять под него раздел или по дефолту оставить
<sig_wall> only_you: ну, как вариант. я то с вайфаем беру :)
<artus> gekraider_, 10 / остальное /home
<artus> можно 15ть)
<artus> но в принципе и 10ти с головой
<gekraider_> а что на /home идет?
<artus> твои настройки
<artus> можно конечно с вечным дефолтом сидеть)
<gekraider_> так может гига для него и хватит...тогда на можно и на Дефолтном разделе оставить
<artus> эм... а нафига хомяк резать?
<artus> или ты с понтом  20 /var 30 /tmp ?
<gekraider_> я с понтом  / - 20 gb   /home 2 gb ))
<artus> нафиг?
<artus> 10 / остальное /home  ) всеравно все у тебя будет в хомяке жить)
<gekraider_> а все это что? проги? или медиа файлы(мне они не нужны)
<gekraider_> вроде проги на / хранятся
<artus> gekraider_, ну тогда делай как считаеш нужным )
<gekraider_> а медиа на НТФС кидать буду
<artus> мдяяяяя
<artus> клиника
<gekraider_> странно
<artus> и этот человек что то про фрю заикался
<gekraider_> ага
<artus> оно видно)
<gekraider_> ))) спасибо за доброжелательность))
<Umren> artus: ну фря - эта модно, правда лет 10 назад было )
<Umren> а эт слоупок видимо )
<gekraider_> не смог объяснить, что хотел...вам тут всеравно скучно было))
<only_you> (00:39:28) gekraider_: а медиа на НТФС кидать буду - жжешь, мужик
<gekraider_> ))))
<only_you> у тебя нестандартное мішление)
<gekraider_> очень
<paracelsss_> кстати а куда лучше монтировать загрузчик на /home или на /  ?
<gekraider_> хахаах
<gekraider_> сволочи))
<aleksei`> всем пока
<paracelsss_> чево? это у меня вопрос такой вставал когда ставил убунту , я ж незнаю куда правильно
<paracelsss_> <aleksei`> пока
<paracelsss_> там правда еще какие то варианты были
<paracelsss_> в итоге на слэш закинул) система работает) видать правильный выбор сделал
<artus> а че не в свап? загрузчик в свапе тож ниче б так смотрелся наверно)
<paracelsss_> непомню был ли своп в списке ..)))
<only_you> гг
<gekraider_> ))))
<paracelsss_> сделал 2 раздела один на 40  и своп на 4 ))
<gekraider_> молодец
<artus> свопа и 2х с головой )
<paracelsss_> даа, сам себе радовался) думал опять не заведется
<Umren> artus: без свопа - с головой )
<artus> Umren, ну на 2х гигах памяти не, не пойдеть)
<gekraider_> а если оперативки 4?))
<paracelsss_> ну я помню перед этим система под него 3 с лишним брала . вот и рещил на вский случай побольше дать
<artus> а если 4ре то тогда да , нафиг)
<only_you> у меня на 2 гб озу свопа нету и ничего)
<gekraider_> а как же Хибернейт?
<[Raiden]> со свопом капельку спокойней
<only_you> онли вікл.
<gekraider_> вот-вот
<artus> only_you, хее... браузер и на автомате запущеная виртуалка и приплыли)
<gekraider_> я без хибернейта не могу
<artus> благо хоть есть куда отсвопитцо)
<gekraider_> +1
<only_you> браузер без флеша (фф) и виртуалка = меньше 1 гб озу
<artus> only_you, ога, и в 1ну вкладку )
<only_you> дидбиф и пиджин еще помелочам
<artus> и смотреть 1ним глазом )
<only_you> до 10 обічно
<gekraider_> "браузер без флеша - деньги на ветер"  ыыы
<only_you> флеш - деньги за електричестов на ветер)
<Umren> artus: на работе 2 гига - без свопа ) хочешь сказать экстрим? )
<artus> а причем тут работа? )
<[Raiden]> Работа бывает разной
<Umren> ну, на домашнем 4
<gekraider_> и цели тоже
<Umren> поэтому по твоим соображениям - это нормально
<Umren> а там 2, свопа нет
<Umren> на 1 гиге я бы делал на своп
<Umren> на 2 уже можно жить без
<gekraider_> мужики так сколько на /home обычно места идет если не считать туда медиафайлы?
<artus> ну жить то и на 7** можно, ток нужно ли)
<artus> gekraider_, сделай 10ьт метров и успокойся)
<paracelsss_>  подскажите пожалуйсто ,кто знает. я тут ненужное отключаю вот нашел Гном лонин соунд. что это?
<paracelsss_> логин*
<artus> для десятка конфигов места хватит)
<artus> paracelsss_, вырубай
<paracelsss_> спс. ща еще что то назову
<[Raiden]> gekraider_: у меня сча 8.5 гб занято. Но  там не 1 юзер и некоторые большыие файлы и картинки есть
<paracelsss_> Zeitgeist Datahub    вот такая штука еще есть . вырубать?
<only_you> вірубай
<[Raiden]> на только конфиги и кэши браузера всякие наверное пары гб хватит
<[Raiden]> но это не точно
<paracelsss_> ок )
<only_you> зайтжест удалить лучше вообще)
<paracelsss_> <only_you> а что это за служба?
<only_you> ;ehyfk frnbdyjcnb
<only_you> журнал активности
<paracelsss_> комп древний, пень 4 . еле шевелится
<paracelsss_> понял
<artus> paracelsss_, фигасе древний , да ты зажралсо)
<only_you> демон которій логирует твои действия
<paracelsss_> ???? да ладно . куда уж хуже то
<gekraider_> А разве кеши не вдругом месте хранятся /юср например или /вар ?
<sig_wall> в /usr никакие кеши не хранятся по определению =)
<gekraider_> спс)
<paracelsss_> вроде все .
<paracelsss_> Читал где то что . можно отключить поддержку многоядерных процов , где это сделать? ибо одно ядро всего
<artus> paracelsss_, а ты его включал?
<artus> поддержку то?
<artus> paracelsss_, и что ты сим действием хочеш поиметь? )
<paracelsss_> нет не включал . может по умолчанию работает
<paracelsss_> ну если это процесс постоянный. то его надобы казнить . и вообще отключить
<only_you> paracelsss_: может тебе просто генту нужна а не убунту?)
<paracelsss_> генту не ставил никогда .незнаком
<paracelsss_> убунта вот нравится
<only_you> ті бі ее оптимизировал но самі немогу
<paracelsss_> щас вот наубираю лишнее . будит пошустрее
<paracelsss_> хе хе ) есле не загнется
<artus> это тебе так кажетцо)
<artus> если пошустрее то openbox) c с нетинстала )
<paracelsss_> да это так . но пробовать нужно
<artus> шустрее некуда )
<only_you> paracelsss_: пошустрее - lubuntu
<only_you> или генту + опенбокс
<artus> only_you, а зачем эта корявая надстройка над коробкой?
<paracelsss_> оо я таких и незнаю. пока нужно с этой разобраться
<only_you> вот війдет первая оффиціальная лубунту 11.10
<only_you> на дистровотче она еще и самая популярная после убунту)
<only_you> даже кубу и хубу опередила
<only_you> artus: у убунті есть нетинстал? или ті про деб?
<artus> only_you, бубунту
<Nightquaker> âñåì ïðèâåò =)
<ubuntuhelp> Nightquaker! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<only_you> бубунту - какая-то французкая сборка убунті)
<paracelsss_> ах да . так все таки куда лучше монтировать ?
<Nightquaker> Всем привет =)
<only_you> ку
<[Raiden]> квакер )
<paracelsss_> привет
<[Raiden]> Ник хороший
<Nightquaker> Кстати, пентиум 4 не древний, особенно для Убунту =)
<Nightquaker> Райден, это сарказм?
<[Raiden]> лубунта кстати очень шустрая. Я тут щупал в виртуалке. Очень простой и быстырй гуй.
<[Raiden]> Nightquaker: Не, серьезно ник понравился )
<paracelsss_> и все же неочень быстро бегает .емного подвисает
<only_you> [Raiden]: шустрая, жду первую оффициальную 11.10)
<Nightquaker> Вот, кстати, хочу Убунту поставить
<Nightquaker> 11.04
<only_you> на 4 пень ставь лубунту
<Nightquaker> Нет, я Убунту поставлю =) Лубунту ни разу не пользовался и предпочитаю оригинал =)
<[Raiden]> Ну, если в первые, то лучше наверное с гнома\юнити начать. А там разберетесь\ужаснетесь - по вкусу.
<only_you> ну лишь бі тебе озу хватало
<only_you> лучше начинать с гном класик
<Nightquaker> Убунту ставлю не впервые =)
<paracelsss_> настроек маловато в 11,04 (сравниваю с мандривой)
<Nightquaker> Вот блин, дуалбут бы сделать, так места не хватит
<only_you> в кедах всегда куда больше настроек
<paracelsss_> да да . точно кеды были там
<Nightquaker> Просто жалко всё с виндой удалять, разве-что торренты останутся в бэкапе =\
<Nightquaker> Как у вайна с FL Studio кстати?
<Umren> Nightquaker: никак
<paracelsss_> тут никак ненайду ускорение отклика и открытия папок и файлов
<only_you> virtualbox накрайняк есть
<only_you> paracelsss_: pcmanfm
<Nightquaker> Вроде, где-то читал, что со звуковой картой у FL под вайном проблемы, не так ли?
<only_you> он бістро открівает
<paracelsss_> <only_you> спаисбо , сейчас изучу
<Nightquaker> Ещё у меня со звуком в Скайпе были проблемы, в 10 Убунте вроде
<Nightquaker> треск постоянный
<[Raiden]> http://ziza.qip.ru/2011/09/15/ogromnye_ryby_6_foto.html
<only_you> аж есть захоьелось
<Umren> Nightquaker: wine-asio нужен пакет
<Umren> но в любом случае, работает все это дело не стабильно
<Nightquaker> Блин
<Nightquaker> хреново
<Umren> лол
<Nightquaker> Очень хреново =\
<paracelsss_> <only_you> не это не то . я неправильно выразился наверно
<paracelsss_> всем хорошей ночи ! ушел
<Nightquaker> Вот у меня вопрос есть
<Nightquaker> Смогу ли я заапдейтить убнту из 10.10 в последнюю 11.04? Ато у меня сейчас нет свободного диска =\
<Nightquaker> Убунту*
<only_you> да
<Nightquaker> И не будет никаких проблем с апдейтом?
<Nightquaker> Ато мало-ли
<Nightquaker> И, кстати, мне нужен Скайп специалиста по убунту, с которым я мог бы связатся если-что =) Ато ближайшие курсы по Убунту будут в Великобритании 17 октября =)
<only_you> отклюить только нужно вначале левіе репі/ppa
<Nightquaker> Честно говоря, я в Убунту нуб =\ Пока-что
<only_you> если подлючал
<Nightquaker> отключить левые что?
<only_you> репозитарии
<only_you> ppa
<Nightquaker> А, репозитории? Так бы сразу и сказал =)
<Nightquaker> А как их отключить, кстати?
<only_you> в синаптике
<only_you> настройки/репозитарии
<Nightquaker> Ну, вообщем, разберусь, короче из Убунту 10.10 в Убунту 11.04 включая юнити и т.д. можно апдейтить без проблем?
<only_you> http://ubuntologia.ru/repositories
<only_you> http://ubuntologia.ru/images/stories/ubuntu/the-way/repositories/sources-third-party.png
<Umren> Nightquaker: в 10.10 нету юнити
<only_you> вобще лучше заново ставить
<Nightquaker> Вот блин, вовремя Umren вышел =\
<only_you> так надежнее будет
<only_you> убунта такая убунта)
<Nightquaker> Но если апдейтить с чистой Убунту 10.10 то проблем с репозиториями не должно быть, так как они добавляются вручную, так?
<Nightquaker> Only_you у тебя Skype есть?
<only_you> jabber(XMPP), irc, email
<only_you> скайпом не пользуюсь
<Nightquaker> Блин, не, VoIP сервис лучше =\
<Nightquaker> Почему так?
<only_you> не люблю скайпі, флеші)
<only_you> мне видео не нужно
<only_you> джаббера хватает
<Nightquaker> О_о
<Nightquaker> При чём тут видеосвязь, хотя-бы так связатся бы =)
<only_you> джаббер же
<Nightquaker> Всмысле, через голосовую связь
<only_you> голосовую не хочу
<Nightquaker> И, кстати, у меня на Убунте были проблемы с видео на Youtube\Vkontakte, пикселястые видео были
<only_you> дрова?
<only_you> картока?
<only_you> *карточка
<only_you> ті с Украині?)
<Nightquaker> Да, с Украины, но насчёт видеокарты нужно уточнить, вернее у меня тогда старая видеокарта стояла, а на новой ещё не испытывал
<Nightquaker> так-что надо сначала поставить
<only_you> ну пробуй
<Nightquaker> Но опять-же, если я заапдейтю с 10.10 в 11.04, вместе с 11.04 установится Юнити?
<only_you> да
<Nightquaker> Вот это хорошо =)
<only_you> я бі советовал заново ставить 11.04, имхо
<Nightquaker> Но диска свободного нет =\
<only_you> если конечно у тебя разбито на / и /home
<only_you> бекапі сделать?
<Nightquaker> Ну, знаешь, торренты, важные файлы и так далее
<only_you> ищи флешку)
<Nightquaker> Есть
<Nightquaker> флешка
<only_you> на убунтуван мона 5 гб залить еще)))
<Nightquaker> А, насчёт разбития, я разбивал на /, /home и, отводил 3 гига под своп, нормально разбил?
<only_you> своп - 2 х ОЗУ
<only_you> у тебя 1.5 озу?
 * DarthGrey is away: Away
<[Raiden]> 2х это старенькое не обязательное правило
<[Raiden]> у меня 1х например
<only_you> ну если 4 гб озу то и своп не нужен
<only_you> у меня 2 гб и 2 своп)
<only_you> хотя своп не используется
<only_you> пора бі его убрать уже
<gekraider> щас люди использующие гибернейт его снесут как вы потом в глаза смотреть будете))
<only_you> так я же про себя
<only_you> никому не советую
<[Raiden]> кстати, если вы можете\умеете ковыряться, есть хибернейт tuxonice , там можно в файл, не в своп
<[Raiden]> ядро патчить как минимум надо
<Nightquaker> А теперь скажи пожалуйста, что из /home и /  используется только для системы, а что для остальных файлов?
<[Raiden]> / чаще для системы + некоторого мусора типа /tmp и /var
<Nightquaker> Тоесть больше выделить для /home, да?
<[Raiden]> ну да.
<Nightquaker> Понял =_
<Nightquaker> =)
<only_you> под / 15 гб оптимально, наверное
<Nightquaker> 10 хватит
<only_you> вполне
<only_you> у меня / 15 гб, а занято всего лишь 2.6
<only_you> війдет 11.10 - переразмечу хард
<Nightquaker> Зачем?
<only_you> что-бі место зря не пропадало
<only_you> под хомяк отдам
<only_you> и своп под хомяк
<only_you> 9 гб лишних)
<Nightquaker> Кстати, вот хотел спросить, как у вайна вообще с фотожопой, с 3dsMax и т.д.?
<only_you> фотожоп ставил - норм
<only_you> 3ds max = blender
<Nightquaker> Нет
<only_you> ))
<only_you> 3д макс не пускал хз
<Nightquaker> 3DSMax намного лучше
<Nightquaker> чем Блендер
<Nightquaker> Вообще, дуалбут рулит =)
<only_you> а вобще http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Nightquaker> Всё-равно дуалбут рулит =b
<Nightquaker> Вообщем, буду Убунту ставить сейчас
<Nightquaker> Потом зайду сюда
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-16
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> only_you ты тут?
<only_you> да
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> решил траблу с мплеером?
<only_you> а нету проблем
<only_you> радио норм играет
<only_you> только нужно забиндить клавиши другие)
<only_you> пора мне спать, спокойной)
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> клавиши ?
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а ну норм
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> я правда вчера подругому решил
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> траблу
<only_you> потом еще напишешь
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> но раз и ты решил тады пофиг
<only_you> пошел я
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> да иди
<only_you> (:
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> слущай его в ШТТП
<only_you> спасибо за помощь, бро))
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> кстате как вариант
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> а не по ММС
<only_you> так теперь хттп же
<only_you> бу
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> http://ifun.ru/view/195900
<sharikoff> http жрет много
<BALLIA_HATALLIA> ну мыж не в эпоху модемов =)
<sig_wall> что нас так мало?
<sig_wall> а, новые правила же
<sharikoff> какие новые?
<markmx> приветствую, а php-ffmpeg кто-нить юзает?
<markmx> ато есть вопросек по нему =) но чота незнаю как на англе сформулировать
<RFKorolev> test
<ubuntuhelp> RFKorolev, Понг.
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<paracelsss_> привет
<sig_wall> sharikoff: +q $~a
<sig_wall> незареганные теперь говорить не могут, пичалька
<Berkov> http://youtu.be/FrTbnczYAd4
<paracelsss_> для тех кто в играл в портал  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA_n7wYMR5A
<SergeyIT> ку
<|rapidsp|> вот только в никсах в логе можно увидеть строку типа: Preparing for suicide
<SergeyIT> зато честно )
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: q
<The_MEk> на самом деле увидеть это можно в любых логах, для которых составили подобные фразы
<The_MEk> я в своих скриптах всякое писал :)
<|rapidsp|> это kernel выдает :)
<|rapidsp|> +pcscd
<The_MEk> ну опять таки, это же писали такие же люди :) только внесли в это толику юмора
<SergeyIT> а без юмора в жизни - это Preparing for suicide
<The_MEk> более того, ты можешь стянуть исходники, найти то место, вписать туда чё-нить своё и скомпилить
<The_MEk> и будет ядро выдовать тобой скомпилённую фразу
<The_MEk> типа "а пошло оно всё..."
<SergeyIT> а не забанит? Ядро.
<paracelsss_> ghost -- это что за приведение такое ?
<paracelsss_> чего только влинуксе нет))
<ZloyDanyist> Здраствуйте, у меня банальная проблема Черного Экрана с драйверами НВидиа на 11.04. Промучался 2ое суток так и не поставил. Хотел узнать какие есть альтернативные драйверы? В первую очередь интерисует смена разрешения экрана, тактовая частота и посм
<ZloyDanyist> отр фильмов :)
<Alagos> День добрый. Подскажите, через что лучше настраивать удалённый доступ к рабочему столу на убунту и РДП доступ?
<The_MEk> Alagos: vnc видимо
<The_MEk> ZloyDanyist: поищи на сайте nvidia
<ZloyDanyist> nvidia последней версии не ставится. в доп драйверах никаких "экспериментальных" версий нет
<Alagos> The_MEk: Это для РДП или для контроля удалённого?
<Alagos> Нужно как работать в пользовательском рабочем столе, так и дать пользователям подключатся и работать в другом рабочем столе, что бы они друг-другу не мешали :)
<The_MEk> Alagos, тогда тебе стоит пошукать инфу о линуховом терминальном сервере
<Alagos> Спасибо
<|rapidsp|> Alagos: freenx же
<paracelsss_> парни скинь пожалуйсто ссылку на вирт.машину.
<paracelsss_> скиньте*
<Alagos> |rapidsp|: Спасибо, сейчас просмотрю что это
<only_you> paracelsss_: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<paracelsss_> <only_you> благодарю. че сам не догадался)) а на нее можно виндоус приложения ставить. без установки самой винды?
<only_you> вроде как нет
<paracelsss_> а на что можно? кроме вайна
<only_you> crossover
<paracelsss_> спасибо!
<only_you> palyonlinux, cedega, wine@etersoft
<only_you> все что вспомнил
<Alagos> Что то я не могу понять. FreeNX он платный или нет?
<loz> hi
<loz> как в гноме язык менять?
<Alagos> alt+shift
<Alagos> Или ты имеешь ввиду локализацию?
<loz> да, локализацию
<only_you> система-администрирование-локализация
<loz> ок, а если нет пункта локализация?
<only_you> gnome-language-selector
<loz> в каком он пакете?
<paracelsss_> странное дело...плэйонлинукс работает через вайн..
<skai> paracelsss_: странное дело.человек вроде говорит, но мозга то у него нет
<skai> paracelsss_: как ты говоришь?
<paracelsss_> <skai> не смешно
<skai> вот и мне не смешно, что такие люди то появляются
<paracelsss_> че критиковать человека если незнаешь его ? я не знаком с работой  той программы
<skai> paracelsss_: а с работой википедии знаком?
<skai> хотя у кого я спрашиваю...
<skai> тут хватило бы встроенного хелпа у проги
<paracelsss_> точно . куда уж мне )))
<skai> но с работой такого скила, как "чтение" тож не знаком видно
<paracelsss_> Люди ! у меня плэй линукс просит сдром указать при установке проги. это он прогу саму ищет или просто сидюк как настройка нужен ему ?
<Umren> paracelsss_: хватит в игрушки играть уже
<paracelsss_> <Umren> дык нужно же развлечся
<Umren> paracelsss_: играй в нативные игры, либо в браузере
<Umren> либо не играй (мой вариант)
<paracelsss_> <Umren> нативные это какие ?
<Umren> paracelsss_: tux rider
<Umren> и еще стопитсот других
<Umren> ))
<Umren> paracelsss_: в центр приложений зайди ну или синаптик
<Umren> или чем ты там пользуешься
<paracelsss_> аа  те что в списках приложений . да там мало интересных . а что интересное то на англ (((
<SergeyIT> paracelsss_, так учи язык
<Umren> paracelsss_: займись чем нидь полезным короче
<paracelsss_> <SergeyIT> русский то незнаю толком)) а тут америкосов еще учить.
<paracelsss_> точно займусь полезным
<[v-8]_jupiter> Здрасте
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ткните в доку. Как пересчитать блоки в мегабайты?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Насколько понял зависит от файловой системы
<unim96> всем привет. можно ли  как-нибудь настроить ширину полосы прокрутки тачпада? ub10.10
<[v-8]_jupiter> И тишина
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<karmic_finch> всем ку
<karmic_finch> какого...на днях заходил под любым ником, без паролей и регистраций, а тут - требует....мдя
<SergeyIT> зато логи теперь короткие
<sig_wall> и никлист поменьше
<karmic_finch> народ, есть вопрос. Почему при компиляции С++ кода, и использовании в нём "\n" консоль ругается?
<sig_wall> karmic_finch: как ругается?
<karmic_finch> Illegal instruction
<sig_wall> karmic_finch: кусок кода в студию (на paste.org.ru)
<karmic_finch> #include <cstdlib>
<karmic_finch> #include <iostream>
<karmic_finch> using namespace std;
<karmic_finch> int main(int argc, char** argv) {
<karmic_finch>     cout << "ggg" << endl;
<karmic_finch>     cout << "\n";
<karmic_finch>     return 0;
<karmic_finch> }
<sig_wall> Illegal instruction это вообще более масштабная проблема
<sig_wall> несоотвествие бинарных файлов дистрибутива процессору :)
<karmic_finch> пардон за многострок ...погорячился, вбросив в чат
<sig_wall> что за проц?
<karmic_finch> Intel i3 350
<sig_wall> хммм
<sig_wall> попробуй с -O0 скомпилировать. ещё с -march=i686 и -march=native,
<sig_wall> по порядку
<sig_wall> karmic_finch: а ругается сам компилятор или скомпилированная программа?
<karmic_finch> нет, скомпиленная программа
<karmic_finch> причём если с "endl" - нормально переводит строку
<sig_wall> компилятор какой используется?
<sig_wall> версии
<karmic_finch> а вот "\n" "\t" - не пашут
<karmic_finch> NetBeans 6.9
<sig_wall> мм
<sig_wall> может оно выбирает неверные оптимизации, например включает AVX
<sig_wall> инструкции процессорные
<incorrecto> Здравствуйте всем :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Сам себе отвечаю)) размер блока * все свободные блоки и / 1024 и получается в килобайтах сколько свободно на винте
<karmic_finch> sig_wall: чтот тёмный лес какой-то написал )
<SergeyIT> karmic_finch, попробовал - все работает
<sig_wall> karmic_finch: там у нетбинса нет в настройках "оптимизации под текущий проц" ?
<karmic_finch> щас посмотрю, правда не знаю где, только учусь, до этого на Вижуал Студии был
<SergeyIT> karmic_finch, в терминале скомпилил т работает правильно
<karmic_finch> через gpp?
<SergeyIT> g++
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм всеравно розличается от df -h
<[v-8]_jupiter> (
<karmic_finch> эм
<karmic_finch> хм, действительно компилит
<karmic_finch> значит косяк в NetBeans...
<sig_wall> выключи оптимизацию под процессор в нетбинсах
<SergeyIT> karmic_finch: для таких прог я codelite использую
<karmic_finch> для таких, это каких? :)
<karmic_finch> это просто тест был, не все же программы такие будут
<sig_wall> SergeyIT: для таких прог можно и емакс юзать :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: тут?
<karmic_finch> кто-то с NetBeans работал? Как можно этот косяк исправить?
<SergeyIT> karmic_finch, для простых, на чистом С, С++. А если с библиотеками, то предпочитаю QT и QtCreator
<Umren> SergeyIT: qtcreator классный )
<Umren> но там можно и на чистом
<Umren> karmic_finch: поставь qtsdk, там симпатичная иде
<SergeyIT> можно, но с codelite легче
<Umren> karmic_finch: http://qt.nokia.com/downloads/
<Umren> онлайн инсталлер подойдет
<karmic_finch> а geany норм? Тоже ставил
<sig_wall> да имхо если нетбинсы работают, то нет проблемы выбора другой ide :)
<SergeyIT> qtcreator в репах есть
 * sig_wall вообще в eclipse cdt всегда си-кодил
<karmic_finch> мне и Java-компилятор нужен
<sig_wall> попробуй эклипс JDT+CDT :)
<karmic_finch> наверно попробую, но всё равно интересно - из-за чего может быть подобная проблема..
<artus> karmic_finch, ты каналом не ошибся?
<karmic_finch> нет, юзаю на убунте )
<artus> @mode -q dmay
<karmic_finch> так что сабж :Р
<dmay> уиииии!
<artus> @voice karmic_finch
<artus> karmic_finch, я кроме флуда и оффтопа ничего не вижу
<SergeyIT> karmic_finch, здесь программеров не любят (
<dmay> artus: так девелопинг под бубунту же
<artus> dmay, ты уже наговорился? ))
<dmay> artus: а вот если счас сишарп проповедовать начну, вот это и будет флуд и оффтопик :3
<karmic_finch> что за дискриминация?э
<sig_wall> dmay: да ну, моно вполне себе нормален :)
<Umren> sig_wall: ты шутишь? )
<sig_wall> по крайней мере создатели гнома ничего плохого не видят лол
<dmay> sig_wall: я в курсе, но я ж буду сам знаешь что нахваливать :3
<dmay> Umren: что ты там про редактор картинок на днях говорил? :3
<Umren> dmay: я думал речь про монодевелоп )
<sig_wall> dmay: msvs? пробовал под вендй собирать qt-проект свой статиком с помощью msvs и гцц. msvs получил 4 МБ (1.5 МБ сжатый)-бинарик, гцц - 6 МБ (2 мб сжатый) -бинарик.
<dmay> Umren: б-же упаси >.<
<sig_wall> убунта тут притом, что виртуалбокс был запущен на убунте
<sig_wall> :D
<dmay> http://itmag.es/2nZKS
<dmay> упс, вронг виндов
<artus> dmay, я догадался)
<Umren> dmay: ява же, еретик.
<dmay> Umren: в курсе. первое приложение на жабе, от которого я не плевался и которое не тормозило с первых минут запуска
<dmay> (хотя падает бывает, дааа))
<Umren> dmay: ява=нет, одна фигня
<sig_wall> dmay: зомфг, оно ещё и на жабе
<dmay> Umren: нет, это две разных фигни, хотя и с одними корнями
<karmic_finch> и geany норм компилит...блин, а НэтБинс няшка...прийдётся отказаться :(
<sig_wall> karmic_finch: там точно нельзя убрать оптимизацию под проц в настройках?
<karmic_finch> ненашёл где
<dmay> няшка это вс либо идея. остальное так... еклипс и вариации :/
<karmic_finch> причём в настройках испльзуется компилятор g++
<karmic_finch> а он сам по себе нормально компилил 0_о
<Umren> dmay: с одними корнями? я думал у нета все корни в яве, а оказывается это не так?!
<Umren> dmay: нет прямой потомок явы же, свой блекджек :)
<dmay> Umren: не прямой потомок, а как обычно, правильно реализованая чужа идея )
<Umren> dmay: не прямой? откуда еще ноги растут?
<dmay> Umren: прямой потомок это когда взяли код и форкнули нафиг. а тут взяли только общую идею.
<Umren> dmay: в итоге сделали тоже самое, только под своим соусом и не кроссплатформенное
<dmay> Umren: .net mf же - даже на микроконтроллерах, если уж так волнует кросплатформенность :3
<Umren> dmay: ага, а нетбсд на кофеварках, тока я их не видел
<Umren> dmay: и .net mf - это отдельная песня уже
<dmay> Umren: конечно. рынок кофеварок и мотоциклов давно и прочно зохавал линукс )
<Umren> dmay: это всеравно что говорить о яве ме
<artus> @voice Umren dmay
<sig_wall> есть ещё sun studio - мод нетбинса для С/С++ со встроенным солярисовским компилятором
<sig_wall> artus: тяпница же
<karmic_finch> а что за @voice ?
<artus> !v | karmic_finch
<ubuntuhelp> karmic_finch: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хм что посоветуете. Начальство хочет разработчиков вывести на сервер, а людей за тонкие клиенты
<[v-8]_jupiter> Просто тераяюсь. Для каждого разработчика создается vps или один на всех сервер
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter:  какого характера разработка?
<karmic_finch> Как в Наутилусе включить функцию редактирования пути? (текущего каталога)
<[v-8]_jupiter> на php,python колбасят.Вообщем web
<SergeyIT> karmic_finch, ctrl-L не?
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: spice kvm
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<archa> всем привет
<skai> чектотутжив?
<incorrecto> Пишу в чат или нет?
<skai> нет
<incorrecto> О,вроде пишу.
<incorrecto> Как думаете-нужен на линухе фаер или нет?
<skai> на линухе даж ты ненужен.че уж говорить о каком то фаере
<incorrecto> skai: Лучше гнать,чем быть гонимым,ага?
<skai> это ты мне скажи.тебе лучше знать
<incorrecto> skai: Нужен фаер,не?
<skai> понятно. это уже не лечится.а вроде такой молодой....
<incorrecto> skai: Что не лечится? Вот что ты задуряешся? Весь чат понял,что я про фаервол,просто нва тебя,клоуна,смотрят. Иди на часные хабы публику смешить.
<skai> incorrecto: ты не волнуйся.мама тебя будет любить в любом состоянии
<skai> incorrecto: ну и для твоей умственной отсталости (чтобы тебе не так непонятно было) скажу: половина этого канала называет фаером firefox
<skai> incorrecto: но мама тебя любит и таким
<incorrecto> skai:Я не волнуюсь. Я хочу знать .
<skai> радует, что ты в своем состоянии тянешься к знаниям
<skai> недоступным для тебя, но тянешься же
<incorrecto> skai: Да я, походу поболе тебя знаю
<skai> incorrecto: ну да:)ты азбуку читал недавно.ты знаешь, что там под картинками подписано:)
<incorrecto> skai: Да вы троль,батенька.
<skai> incorrecto: "тролль" пишется с двумя буквами л. эт тебе к твоей тяге знаний:)и оскорблять людей, которые не уважают тебя за твою глупость - эт плохо.перестань так делать:)а то смешно:)
<incorrecto> skai: Да ты и есть троль. Вместо того,чтоб нормально ответить на поставленный вопрос-ты начинаеш тут передомной комедию ломать. Намекать мне на то, что я туп. Как назвать твоё поведение?
<skai> incorrecto: а кто намекал?я прямо тебе говорил. тебе эт сложно понять.много незнакомых букв.но попроси родителей тебе подсказать.
<incorrecto> skai: Я из детского возраста давно уже вышел. И не смей мне указывать, кого я должен о чём просить.
<skai> incorrecto: ты сооовсем не вышел, маленький:) не нервничай
<incorrecto> Это вот такая тут тех.поддержка,да?
<De_Abler> incorrecto: ты не огорчайся, он не всегда такой
<incorrecto> De_Abler: Т.е. ваш клоун сегодня в ударе,да?
<De_Abler> incorrecto: не наш и не клоун
<De_Abler> просто как вопрос задается, так на него и отвечается
<skai> !support > incorrecto
<ubuntuhelp> incorrecto, please see my private message
<skai> !rules > incorrecto
<skai> !faq > incorrecto
<skai> @kban --user incorrecto 3600 пункт 2.6
<skai> дети дети
<dmay> о, у вас тут срачик?
<nightquaker> Всем привет =)
<dmay> nightquaker: это ты не вовремя, тут баны раздают :/
<nightquaker> Стоп, skai, ты, блин, бота кикнул? =D
<skai> dmay: еще один потциент
<nightquaker> или ubuntuhelp - не бот?
<skai> dmay: он твой.обедайте
<nightquaker> если нет, то извиняюсь
<dmay> skai: да не, он просто инглицкий непанимать )
<nightquaker> кто?
<skai> nightquaker: мама тебе не говорила, что дрочить нехорошо?снижает зрение.и руки мохнатые будут
<artus> skai, прекращай
<skai> !pm > nightquaker
<ubuntuhelp> nightquaker, please see my private message
<dmay> nightquaker: лёрн дамнед инглиш, анд лук он юзерс лист литтле мач керфули :3
<skai> dmay: у него ж зрение то падает:)
<skai> dmay: он и не видит:)
<nightquaker> не понял
<skai> dmay: ну и конечно уровень iq его подводит сильно
<dmay> skai: фи, где вся изящность и аккуратность?
<skai> artus: а что?я только задаю вопросы
<skai> dmay: а зачем ходить вокруг да около?лучше прямо спросить:)
<nightquaker> well, you know, i see, that skai is a noobish troll, so, i will just ignore him
<dmay> skai: а меня за такие вопросы баните, негадяи :/
<skai> dmay: сразу понятно, способны люди понимать вопросы или нет
<skai> @voice nightquaker
<skai> !rules > nightquaker
<ubuntuhelp> nightquaker, please see my private message
<skai> почему эти дети не могут не оскорблять
<skai> dmay: тя банят за твою восьмерку
<nightquaker> А почему тролли как ты, перед тем как научится троллить начинают здесь троллить, а?
<nightquaker> это я к skai
<skai> nightquaker: потому что тут никто не троллит
<dmay> skai: тебя-ж вроде никто не оскорблял :\ тяжелый день?
<nightquaker> Ну да, никто не троллит, кроме тебя
<skai> @kban --user nightquaker 2600 читать правила и перестать оскорблять людей на канале. ведите себя корректно
<dmay> skai: на, расслабся, подумай как такое сделать http://itmag.es/2nZKS :3
<skai> dmay: просто вылавливаю школьников, которые вместо уроков сидят на канале:)
<skai> dmay: легко.выпили кубики где вода падает и все.и не будет затекать наверх
<dmay> skai: а самому сделать? :3
<skai> dmay: лень запускать
<skai> dmay: я шахты откапывал до лавы.потом их топил:)
<dmay> skai: а что-ж не до дна? там иногда дырки в никуда попадаются , туда прикольно чего нить сливать, или мобов заманивать
<skai> я и до дна миров добирался.
<skai> dmay: там внизу камни с 18кк защитой от слома.даж если их тнт обложить - не сломать
<dmay> skai: генератор-лох, он иногда там дырки оставляет
<skai> де?
<dmay> ну так искать надо
<skai> дырки просто пещеры или дырки в пустоту замировую?
<skai> мне нра вытащить ведро лавы на поверхность.и там сделать лавовый костерок:)
<dmay> skai: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm70flrjZSo первое по поиску minecraft hole на ютубчике
<dmay> а зажигалку ниасилил штоле? :3
<skai> не.я выливаю одно ведро
<skai> раскапываю рядом с ним
<skai> и разрастается в кучу полей лава
<dmay> f
<dmay> ну да, модель жидкостей у нотча дегенеративная )
<skai> да лан:)казуальная же
<dmay> ну всё равно. мне после дварффортресса было очень стремно под озерцо подкапываться. а там такая фигня :/
<incorrecto> Шо такое?
<skai> @kick incorrecto будь мужиком, досиди последние полчаса наказания. как раз хватит времени на прочесть FAQ
<zaxel> Привет Всем ! потерял game порт хотел узнать его адрес cat /proc/ioports а там его нет, но на звуковой карте он распаян и работал,  Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq 5880B [AudioPCI] (rev 02) это показывает lspci что это погло бы значить ?
<victor0000> lspci -knn
<victor0000> [xxxx:xxxx]
<victor0000>  zaxel:
<zaxel> victor0000: Subsystem: Ensoniq Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI128 [1274:2000]
<zaxel> 	Kernel driver in use: ENS1371
<zaxel> 	Kernel modules: snd-ens1371
<zaxel>  
<zaxel> блин сори много строчек получилось :(
<zaxel> на самом деле стоит CT4810 PCI
<skai> zaxel: а среди /dev порт поискать?
<victor0000> zaxel:  sudo lshw -C sound
<zaxel> в /dev/ ничего похожего на него нет :(
<victor0000> zaxel:  sudo lshw -C sound
<skai> !paste > zaxel
<ubuntuhelp> zaxel, please see my private message
<zaxel> показал description: Multimedia audio controller ; product: 5880B [AudioPCI] ; vendor: Ensoniq и + еще встроенную звуковуху ту правильно
<victor0000> zaxel: *PARDON*
<victor0000> zaxel: alsamixer
<zaxel> victor0000: там тоже самое 5880b написано т.е выход звуковой есть
<victor0000> zaxel: *SEARCH*
<zaxel> victor0000: ага я тоже думал что такое древнее устройство с первой попытки встанет
<victor0000> zaxel: speaker-test
<zaxel> victor0000: да сейчас поздно уже не охота будить домашних
<aleksei`> всем ку
<zaxel> и тебе КУ!
<sig_wall> @voice
<dmay> я за бан
<sig_wall> dmay: <_<
<only_you> гг
<only_you> друг просит поставить ему емулятор sega на убунту
<only_you> как сие сделать?
<dmay> эм
<dmay> поставить?
<skai> @voice sig_wall
<dmay> поиск в репах отменили?
<sig_wall> only_you: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%8D%D0%BC%D1%83%D0%BB%D1%8F%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%8B/sega
<skai> only_you: бери и ставь
<sig_wall> thx
<skai> only_you: разрешаю.
<only_you> поставил Kega Fusion
<only_you> при запуске ерній екран
<only_you> и все..
<only_you> gens с исходников не собірается ибо ему нужен какой-то древний gtk
<dmay> поставь другой. ну или пусти из консоли и посмотри на выхлоп
<only_you> dgen поставил, но ничего не понял
<Nomicos> Всем привет. Стоит ли переходить на Unity, или он пока что так же сыр, как и сразу после релиза 11.04?
<artus> весь переход в выборе окружения при логине, проблема в чем ?
<Nomicos> Просто сейчас всё заново буду ставить... Есть ли смысл оставаться на 10.10, или лучше перейти на 11.04?
<AndreX> на вкус и цвет
<artus> вопрос из разряда "выпить ли мне чаю или кофе"
<AndreX> модет тебе ещё выбрать дом где ты потом будеш жить
<AndreX> Nomicos, с ливки загрузись и посмотри, что больше понравиться то и ставь
<Nomicos> AndreX: Unity с его перделками и свистелками параллельно с Firefox + Audacious + Skype + etc нормально будут работать на 1 ГБ ОЗУ и 512 МБ вид.хи?
<AndreX> ага
<artus> со скрипом )
<artus> и без юнити тоже )
<skai> artus: ну он суров.он бы еще  винду попыталдся бы поставить на это железо:)
<Nomicos> А винда у меня нормально работает :O ну... работала... до тех пор, пока я не попытался сделать её "покрасивей" и сломал :C
<Nomicos> ХРюшка же, классика.
<skai> Nomicos: ну сравнивать систему 2000 года и систему 2011...вы, батенька, знаете толк в гулпости
<skai> Nomicos: поставь туда чтото легкое.tinycore там.и сравнивай
<only_you> Nomicos: подожди 11.10)
<Nomicos> skai: 2002-го :|
<sig_wall> XP вышла в октябре 2001-го
<skai> вообщ 2001
 * Nomicos разочаровался и пошёл качать Crunchbang...
<skai> но эт детали
<skai> они выпустили обернутую в синий интерфейс 2000, добавив несколько глюков, сделав ее гавном.лучше бы они оставили 200
<skai> *2000
<AndreX> +1
<sig_wall> 2000-я патологически долго грузилась :)
<skai> sig_wall: да и есть было неудобно кривыми руками?:)
<Nomicos> У меня XP грузится 1:20... Как с 512 МБ, так и с 1 ГБ ОЗУ... :C
<skai> у меня 11.04 на маломощном проце и со встроенной видяхой грузится меньше полуминуты.и это учитывая дополнительные сервисы и индикаторы
<Nomicos> Блиин, КАК? :'(
<skai> на домащшнем компе (там 256мб видео и 1гб озу) грузилась чуть более 30 секунд
<skai> наверное аура:)
<sig_wall> skai: не. всмысле свежеустановленная xp проходит экран загрузки за 3 секунды, а 2000-я минимум 15. процесс загрузки неоптимизирован :)
<Nomicos> :C
<skai> sig_wall: у меня и та и та четыре квадратика занимала на экран загрузки (4 квадратика в бегунке)
<sig_wall> наверное у вас какие-то неполадки, вот и тормоза не проявились :)
<sig_wall> мне так недавно на ЛОРе заявили, когда я сказал что кде быстро грузится :)
<skai> нуато:)эт ж венда:)причем железо было амд к6-2 разогнанное до 450 мегагерц
<sig_wall> типа дбас у меня неправильно работает и вообще.
<AndreX> у меня хр помню час грузилась, правда в итоге оказалось что винту капец приходит
<skai> ун так и у меня кеды работали быстро.но чтобы они работали хорошо - половину кед надо выбросить.а это глупо.тем более, что кутешные диалоги и окна выглядят уродливей гткшных (субъективно для меня)
<AndreX> ага и перевести на гтк
<skai> их уже не перевести
<skai> просто если проводить ассоциации: кутешные диалоги выглядят каменными.холодные.объемные. гткшные - деревянными.теплые, тонкие, мягкие:)
<skai> более живые, коль уж так
<sig_wall> счас выйдет qt5, и кде перепишут на javascript'е.
<skai> sig_wall: и джаваскрипт перепишут на кутях
<sig_wall> впрочем в плазме уже подвижки в сторону qt quick делаются
<sig_wall> >_<
<skai> а тем временем гтк становится все лучше и лучше:)
<sig_wall> ну да, кислород слишком серый по дефолту
<sig_wall> зато кеды можно разукрасить в розовый цвет
<skai> sig_wall: дело не в цвете.а в собщем
<skai> градиенты, кнопки и прочие мелочи создают ощущение холодного камня.хоть ты его в нежно розовый покрась
<skai> ikonia: its a question about bot from #ubuntu/what version and where to get? our bot is deprecated and broken by his
<dmay> градиенты фигня, metro ui наше светлое будущее!
<skai> dmay: ласт ворнинг
<ex-demon> а
<ex-demon> народ есть ли разница в глючности и стабильности между русской и английской версии Ubuntu
<only_you> ex-demon: нету разниці
<ex-demon> тоесть и так и так работает одинакаво со всеми приложениями
<only_you> lf
<ex-demon> без дефектов
<only_you> да
<ex-demon> а что лудше качать обновления с основного сервера илди выбирать сервер своей страны
<Sergey_IT> с основного
<AndreX> не одна разница есть, иногда перевод не полный, а на английской локали поф
<skai> ex-demon: ставь английскую. судя по всему - русский для тебя слишком сложен
<ex-demon>  просто помню ситуацию с хрюшей что русские зборки были глючные
<dmay> skai: не ну а што? уже и на ведроид вон ланчеры в метро-стайле пилят :/
<artus> @voice ex-demon
<AndreX> да точно с руским трудности есть
<artus> @voice AndreX
<artus> AndreX, не ругайся
<dmay> skai: если в 12.04 запилят плостую не3Дшную тему, тоже за упоминание матро карать будете? :\
<skai> dmay: я тя за метро буду казнить
<AndreX> artus, извини увлёкся)
<dmay> ex-demon: сборки? ты сказал сборки? да будешь ты гореть в геене огненной, переставляя вин95 на дх386!!11!!11
<dmay> skai: фи :Р
<skai> dmay: пректати упоминать оффтопик так нагло:)
<ex-demon> я имел введу оригинальные зборки
<ex-demon> вот и хочю узнать как ситуация с Ubuntu в этом отношении
<skai> ex-demon: а что такое "зборка"?чтото связанное с заборами?
<AndreX> Сборка
<artus> ex-demon, еше раз услышу про "оригинальные зборки" офтопика попрощаемся
<skai> AndreX: не подсказывай
<ex-demon> сори ошибся сборка
<artus> *,
<AndreX> ex-demon,  да ты уже не раз ошибся)
<ex-demon> ну с граматикой я недружу сразу говарю
<skai> ex-demon: а в правила запрещено намеренно коверкать русский язык.
<ex-demon> так что будте благоразумны и необрашайте внимания
<artus> @kick ex-demon иди прочти книжку по грамматике
<niko> skai: hi
<skai> niko: good evening
<niko> what's kind of feature do you need for a ubuntu bot ?
<niko> uBOTu-fr has common supybot features + few more related to moderation
<skai> niko: so i think this is our choice
<ex-demon> ужас злые вы все
<niko> the only issue i see is how you like your bans, ie : *!ident@*
<niko> as bot prefers *!*@ip
<skai> niko: i think there is some config for this:)
<niko> not with uBOTu-fr :)
<niko> as it handles all kind of gateway etc etc bans
<skai> niko: everything has configs
<AndreX> skai, вы что бота решили сменить?
<dmay> [21:15:00] <ex-demon> ну с граматикой я недружу сразу говарю
<dmay> 95% интернета отражено в одной фразе >.<
<niko> test
<ubuntuhelp> niko, Failed!
<ex-demon> люди а устанавливать Ubuntu неболезненно рядом с Windows XP ? хочю просто для игр хрюшу а для остального Ubuntu
<[Green]> ex-demon: ставь, ничего не будет болезненного
<only_you> ex-demon: ставь смело, только с разметкой диска не ошибись)
<only_you> вобщем бекапі рулят, если что
<[Green]> only_you: чего у тебя с буквой "ы" ?
<ex-demon> жалко что через вайн много игр неидут так бы и перешол бы совсем на linux
<[Raiden]> ex-demon: если не додуматьяс создавать новые разделы перед разделом с виндой, то не болезненно
<artus> ex-demon, тебе знаков припинания отсыпать?
<ex-demon> хм а через virtual box вабше возможно поиграть в игры, пробывал кто то ,
<artus> мдя
<[Raiden]> да, в сапёра
<ex-demon> ))))
<[Raiden]> через вмваре реально в некоторые. КАкое правда железо надо не скажу, но с 3д там получше
<[Raiden]> лучше чем в любой другой виртуалке
<ex-demon> неудобно просто ребутить компик все время чтобы поиграть скажем в NFS MW
<[Raiden]> nfs undercover у меня сносно играется
<[Raiden]> под вайном
<[Raiden]> лаги бывают правда. Так как на винде не бегает
<ex-demon> железо у меня: 2 ядра по 2600 , 4гб рам , видео intel gma x4500 1024 мб видеопамяти
<[Raiden]> я с интелами дел не имел, незнаю
<[Raiden]> пробовать надо
<ex-demon> но все таки графа не та, если играть через вайн
<ex-demon> вот и приходится ставить вин
<artus> ex-demon, ты ее купил то чтоб ставить?
<ex-demon> каво купил ?
<artus> @voice ex-demon
<artus> еще попытка
<[Raiden]> )
<ex-demon> мда не канал помощи а канал напонтованных людей каторые понты калотят а не помогают
<artus> @kban --user ex-demon 3600 читаем правила до просветления
<udjin> заходят и выходят.пичаль
<Sergey_IT> udjin, чего сломал?
<udjin> все работает (
<Umren> "<sig_wall> счас выйдет qt5, и кде перепишут на javascript'е." ты чуть дальше чем заголовки новостей об этом читал?
<sig_wall> Umren: нет
<Umren> sig_wall: я так и понял
<karmic_finch> народ
<udjin> думается как бы цвет текста в консоли поменять
<udjin> на зеленый :о как в матрице
<Umren> да, это очень оригинально
<karmic_finch> глаза сламаешь
<Sergey_IT> раньше мониторы зеленые были
<karmic_finch> пардон, слОмаешь
<only_you> karmic_finch: чего?
<karmic_finch> знаю, работали )
<Sergey_IT> и глаза не ломали
<karmic_finch> делал - утомляет, имхо конечно
<Sergey_IT> нисколько не утомляло
<udjin> мб на белом фоне утомляло?
<Umren> на белом фоне наборот круто) на сером )
<Sergey_IT> да нормально было - 24 строки на мониторе
<udjin> не представляю этого
<karmic_finch> есть вопрос, у меня не вводится большая английская М, грешу на компиз, тобишь комбинацию "Shift+M". как можно более шустро найти где именно юзается, чтоб везде не тыкаться?
<udjin> капс нажми)
<Umren> ДА ПИШЫ ТАК )
<karmic_finch> Херит постоянно его тыкать )
<artus> @voice karmic_finch
<karmic_finch> artus: оу, а сейчас то что? по теме же говорим...
<artus> karmic_finch, за маты )
<karmic_finch> %)
<udjin> где то читал про коды от клавишь. глянь на help.ubuntu.ru
<udjin> я один кто из терминала здесь сидит?(
<Sergey_IT> я на диване )
<skai> я на на стуле
<dmay> udjin: да, ты один такой упоротый :3
<artus> @mode +q dmay
<skai> dmay: ты ваще с венды.позор
<udjin> так и думал.
<artus> @devoice dmay
<karmic_finch> какаято тут черезчур жёсткая модерация 0_о
<artus> вы хотите об этом поговорить? ))
<Sergey_IT> karmic_finch, ты еще жёсткой не видел
<udjin> кстати вопрос про wifi хотел задать. как его включить на ноуте? с винды работает но хочется ее снести
<Sergey_IT> что за ноут?
<artus> udjin, не говори
<udjin> спец кнопка отвечающая за беспроводные сети включает только bluetooth
<karmic_finch> ну жёсткая-нежёсткая, от модерации бОльше сообщений, чем от самих юзерофф
<artus> мы сами угадаем)
<udjin> давай. 3 попытки
<Sergey_IT> мк-56
<Umren> cr-48 ! :)
<skai> ненене.электроника где волк яйца ловит
<udjin> hp
<artus> udjin, это был сарказм
<Sergey_IT> skai, чьи?
<skai> Sergey_IT: возможно зайца, хотя создатели думали, что куриные
<Sergey_IT> а я уж боялся что свои )
<karmic_finch> можешь быть за него спокоен )
<udjin> видимо ответа не последует
<skai> udjin: на что?
<udjin> О_о
<udjin> на вопрос о wifi
<skai> оооой
<Sergey_IT> udjin, и долго ты секретить будешь тип ноута и его ттх?
<skai> мы проспали новый законопроект, который запретил все ноуты марки hp, кроме одного
<udjin> hp compaq 620
<udjin> этого. я знаю
<Sergey_IT> чего, этого?
<udjin> ноута
<Sergey_IT> тип вайфая
<artus> udjin, а что в гугле про это говорят?
<udjin> как обычно драйвера поставить и тд
<artus> udjin, ну и, или у тебя фобия к мануалам ?
<udjin> Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<sig_wall> udjin: сколько стоит сие?
<udjin> тебе в какой валюте
<Sergey_IT> udjin, это не твоё ? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=166824.0
<udjin> как видишь там нет ответов
<Sergey_IT> udjin, а в мире если поискать?
<Umren> конечно нету) я например ваще форумы не перевариваю, они себя изжили
<Sergey_IT> есть такое, но поисковиком можно нужное найти
<sig_wall> udjin: в любой
<sig_wall> Umren: я вообще в шутку писал про kde и js
<sig_wall> Umren: в этой шутке есть доля шутки?
<udjin> если не хотите на вопрос ответить, я пойму. но в ответах типа "гугол в помощ" я не нуждаюсь. спасибо
<artus> udjin, за тебя найти мануал и тебе с слух прочитать?
<udjin> помощЬ конечно же
<artus> *в
<udjin> а здесь задать вопрос нынче преступление ?
<Sergey_IT> udjin, http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp+compaq+620
<Sergey_IT> из гугла, однако
<karmic_finch> udjin: во во, по сабжу не спрашивай, про программинг - тоже ни-ни, даже матом нельзя ругаться....безобразие
<artus> karmic_finch, а что сдесь по сабжу было?
<karmic_finch> artus, не мешай утрировать )
<Sergey_IT> udjin, кстати - 2-я ссылка
<skai> karmic_finch: а ты про 2.5 слышал?
<artus> udjin, вопрос это : я ставлю драйвера на wi-fi а оно мне выдает ошибку, а не у меня не работает вайфай потом что я не смотрел даже чего там, ану быстро загуглите за меня
<skai> !faq | udjin
<ubuntuhelp> udjin: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<karmic_finch> skai, WTF?
<udjin> вообще то я не спрашивал если бы помогло
<skai> udjin: прочти http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<artus> @kban --user karmic_finch 3600 тебя предупреждали
<skai> второй же вопрос сразу
<udjin> names
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> привет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку! Смотрю роллинг на базе Федоры и со вторым гномом. Не интересует? ;-)
<[Raiden]> а кто его делает?
<[Raiden]> не шапка?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да кто его знает )))  Fuduntu называется )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/fuduntu-becomes-rolling-release.html  Вот анонс о переходе на роллинг ))
<Umren> что за ужасы?
<Umren> )
<Umren> название странное
<Umren> явные ассоциации с убунту, а там федора
<Umren> точней так, там федора(!!!!!111) омг
<Umren> лучшеб уж дебиан взяли
<[Raiden]> смешной обзор http://liberatum.ru/blog/parad-distributivov-fuduntu
<Umren> о, годная штука http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-wC8H4VywUxc/Tm-q0qI5NbI/AAAAAAAAF-4/XqtNz_07VjI/s300/unity-reboot.png
<[Raiden]> последний комент по моему линку ещё смешной
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  составит конкуренцию таким флагманам Linux-индустрии, как принципиально новый дистрибутив BolgenOS.   )))
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: годная для чего?
<[Raiden]> Ну может неплохой дистр. Но я воздержусь. Не ясно сколько он проживет и т.д.
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: для тех кто дуалбится )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Назвали бы по другому, никто бы не смеялся ))
<Umren> очевидное же
<artus> /var/log перемещены на RAM-диск <--------- зачемм?????????
<[Raiden]> artus: что бы не портить ссд
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: а кто дуалбутится?
<artus> с таким же раскладом его можно вообще выключить
<artus> [Raiden], а толку тогда становитцо с логов вообще?
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: многие
<[Raiden]> ну логи могут быть нужны не только когда система полностью в дауне
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Быстро он его поставил для виртуалбокса, в целом простой он, а обвесить всегда можно, главное чтобы репы позволяли ;-)
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> там пакетная система из убунты или из федоры?
<artus> [Raiden], ога, зато когда система ушла в даун все, приплыли
<Umren> [Raiden]: pedora
<Umren> fedora :D
<artus> вобщем всего тюнинга на 20ть минут, неочем
<Umren> artus: ну каждый хочет свой дистр же
<[Raiden]> Ну чего ты такой занудный.  при проблемах можно включить нормальыне логи. Этож линукс.
<Umren> artus: быть боссом, иметь поклоников, крутой сайт забабахать
<[Raiden]> писать их на винт\ссд 100% времени смысла тоже не много
<Umren> притом, ничего не сделав
<artus> [Raiden], с понтом дистр заточеный онли ссд?
<[Raiden]> а по ссылкам не ходим? там напиано для нетбуков
<[Raiden]> ваще это в любом не сложно сделать
<artus> под нетбуки и другие портативные компьютеры», — искренне полагает автор.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Репы пользует редхата
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ясно
<artus> главное здесь то что автор искренне пологает )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: пусть переделывает в удору. Что бы значит всё лучшее из шапки, а репы от убунты.
<artus> только антивируса не хватает
<[Raiden]> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: не знаю таких
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Смешноц какой ))) Может тгда в Федиан сразу? ))))
<[Raiden]> угу )
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: у тебя нет друзей))
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl:  Ответь ему карательной акцией ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: да у меня девушка даже не дуалбутится.
<Umren> Nor8: а ты так и ждешь как меня пнут? ворон крови)
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо убунта
<[Raiden]> я не в восорге от федоры. Ничего там интересного нет кроме первой версии гнома3. А системд - слишком сложен даже для меня.
<Umren> ну ей то зачем
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: а остальным зачем?
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: у них спроси
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: даже тут таких много
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> кто тут дуалбутщик, признавайтесь?
<[Raiden]> я
<[Raiden]> квадробут )
<inkvizitor68sl> у какого нищеброда не хватает денег на i3 - i5 - i7 ? А геймеров так вообще за яйца вешать.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: хм
<inkvizitor68sl> тех, кто бутается из федоры в убунту или во фрю или в опенок - за нищебродов не считаем.
<artus> ггг
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: геймеров ка краз полно
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: и i7 i15 тебе тут не поможет
<[Raiden]> хп просто потому что жив ещё и не мешает, опенсусе для просмотра (до этого там была федора). И убунта с ви7 - обе 64бит.
<Umren> вон тут постояно заходят ноют как им кал оф дюти в вайне установить
<Nor8> [Raiden]: 8-ку оффтопик еще не поставил себе? )))
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> есть готовый имидж для вмвари с ней на рутрекере, но тоже лень. Хватило видеообзоров что бы понять что ждать
<Umren> ну на десктопе нафиг не нужна
<Umren> а на ком нидь девайсе было бы интересно
<Umren> как замена ноутбуку самое то)
<[Raiden]> там полноценный ифейс есть, как в вин7 и в отличие от гнома с фаллбеком, просто в 1 клик в него переход.
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: играть ненадо. А остальное прекрасно бегает в виртуалке
<artus> @voice dmay
<artus> dmay, вещай)
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: ты это игрокам скажи, они ниче кроме оффтопика из-за игр не знают
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: игрокам гореть в аду.
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: я вот бросил играть 6 лет назад и...
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ок, 5 лет назад
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: кроме того, всякие фотожабы в виртуалке тоже себя не очень хорошо чувствуют, 3дмаксы, музыкальный софт типа ризона, куба итд
<Umren> это все бесполезно там запускать
<Umren> последнее из-за дров и многопоточности, 3дмакс будет жутко тормозить, рендерить там тоже бестолку
<[Green]> намечается холивар
<Umren> короче любой специализированнрый софт потребует дуалбута
<Umren> + игры
<dmay> artus: так не интересно :/
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: надеюсь ты это не собираешься оспаривать?
<artus> dmay, в самый раз)
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: что значат все эти слова?
<dmay> artus: :P
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: так бы и сказал сразу
<inkvizitor68sl> для меня многопоточность - это когда приложение бегает в 24 потока.
<inkvizitor68sl> как минимум
<inkvizitor68sl> а норма - около 300 тредов
<Umren> там многопоточность в звуке )
<Nor8> Я уверен, что драки не будет )))
<Umren> если ты запустишь 20 дорожек в виртуалке она захлебнется
<Umren> кроме того отклик будет ужасен
<Umren> и тебя никакой суперпроц не спасет
<inkvizitor68sl> м?
<dmay> artus: я лучше скажу ЖОПА и пойду спать
<inkvizitor68sl> KVM меня спасет, к слову
<dmay> за одно и выходные без тырнета проведу :3
<[Green]> драки не будет, а вот бан вполне вероятен)
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: kvm? он не для таких целей создавался )
<inkvizitor68sl> kvm для всех целей создавался
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, пойду спать
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: как там дела с asio или coreaudio например ?
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: драва встанут через квм?
<Umren> ну или ладно, более простая проблема - запускаем кризис
<Umren> в хд )
<Umren> в квме
<artus> зачем?
<Umren> artus: читай выше, ink говорит что все проблемы решаются виртуалкой, для геймеров или специалистов - неважно
<Umren> главное купить i7 проц и все будет
<Umren> что типо дуалбут не нужен, ваще
<Umren> было бы так не самом деле (
<artus> не нужен)
<artus> купи i7 и поставь для игрушек)
<Umren> artus: что поставь?
<Umren> оффтопик? )
<artus> угу
<Umren> а.. ну значит опять же мы на него натыкаемся
<[Green]> да хватит уже про оффтопик
<Nor8> artus: Какая модель i7?
<artus> Nor8, заканчивай
<Nor8> artus: Ты о чем вообще? Я хотел цену на него глянуть.
<Sergey_IT> скоро на канале одни опы останутся
<Umren> Sergey_IT: германия 40е )
<Nor8> Umren: Скорее СССР 30-х, анекдот не расскажешь про опа, сразу на лесопилку лет на 25 поедешь )))
<Umren> в сибирь то?)
<Nor8> Umren: Нет, в степи Казахстана ))
<The_BROS> Привет всем!
<artus> неужели
<artus> ты таки смог зарегатцо?
<The_BROS> Так точно)
<The_BROS> Как побороть такую ошибку при обновлении:
<The_BROS> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<The_BROS> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<The_BROS> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<artus> удалить мертвый репозиторий
<The_BROS> а как увидеть трупака?
<artus>  http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages
<victor0000> два солнце )) http://podrobnosti.ua/podrobnosti/2011/09/16/792069.html
<sig_wall> user/ppa-name как бы намекает, что тупо копипастить команды из манов нехорошо :)
<artus> victor0000, четыре вилка ) ъ
<sig_wall> victor0000: далековато
<victor0000> )))))
<The_BROS> помогло. спасибо
<The_BROS> Кто пользуется чатом в Pidgin? Где нужно ввести пароль, чтобы автоматом была регистрация?
<Sergey_IT> The_BROS, в account'e
<The_BROS> Sergey_IT: есть поле для ввода пароля непосредственно в канале, а есть в общем аккаунте irc.ubuntu.com. Где именно прописывать пароль?
<Sergey_IT> The_BROS, у меня один пароль и там и там
<The_BROS> Sergey_IT: ок. спасибо
<swine> hi, pipl
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/616980
<only_you> ибо ваистену
<Umren> [Raiden]: это лучшая новость за неделю :D
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> если МС дропает флеш, то хтмл5 будет развиваться еще быстрее
<Umren> от чего кстати линукс, тока в выйгрыше
<artus> не в том дело)
<artus> просто с флешом метро на планшетниках бы померло )
<Umren> с чего бы это
<artus> а не на планшетах оно нафиг не надо)
<Umren> тем более, кому нужны причины?
<Umren> сам факт - крут
<artus> а флеш да, зло)
<Umren> люто ненавижу флеш из-за адобовского отношения к платформе
<[Raiden]> мс ничего не теряет по сути. И плюсы есть - конкурент сильверлайту подвинется
<artus> а такой расклад нам не нужен)
<[Raiden]> Тут теряет только адобе. И немного юзеры возможно, флэш игр онлайн полно и т.д.
<Umren> их ща полно на хтмл5
<Umren> в гуглоплюсе том же
<Umren> или фейсбуке
<Umren> флеш уже давно не нужен, он ничего не делает
<Umren> и он плохо уживается с поисковиками и прочим
<[Raiden]> [Raiden]: Не, ну нам тоже хорошо с какой-то стороны. У хтмл5  тоже минус 1 конкурент ) Короче адобе никому не нужен :)
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> Umren: -^
<Umren> да нету теперь у хтмл5 конкурентов
<Umren> сервелат не конкурент
<Umren> сами мс ща двигают хтмл5 у себя
<Umren> из сервелата они сделали оболочку для метро
<[Raiden]> ну можно и так сказать
<Umren> сервелат не для веба
<Umren> вначале они думали, что будет круто, но флеш не победили
<Umren> потом сами начали адаптировать хтмл5 канвас и прочее
<Umren> куча конф прошло кстати ихних с хтмл5
<Umren> и теперь решили сделать шах и мат флешу
<Umren> тупо не поддерживая его тоже
<Umren> то что флеша не будет _только_ в тач версии ниче не меняет
<Umren> юзер не будет из тача переходить в десктоп режим
<Umren> что бы посмотреть видос
<Umren> соотв. разработчикам тоже нужно выбирать
<Umren> а не делать 10 вариантов
<Umren> т.к. хтмл5 работает во всех режимах, то флеш идет лесом
<Umren> а так как дефультные юзеры - это основная база обычно.. то мне жалко адоб даже немного уже)
<Umren> спатьп ора)
<sig_wall> ненене
<sig_wall> гугл не зря юзает свой плагин для google talk :)
<sig_wall> html5 с аудио-видео разговорами пока проблема
<sig_wall> [23:23:44] <morg-goth> freenode #ubuntu-ru
<sig_wall> спам на канале #ubuntu из соседней ирц-сети !
<sig_wall> O_o
<sig_wall> до чего дожили ггг %)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-17
<dimkins> всем привет)
<The_BROS> А канал #ubuntu-ru самый популярный в рунете? И чем он отличается от #ubuntu.ru ?
<skai> The_BROS: тем, что наш - официальный
<The_BROS> skai: ок. спасибо
<ViruSkin> помоему это была реклама канала
<ViruSkin> на убунту.ру переадресация на другой канал стоит
<ToGL> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<markmx> здаров всем, а как тар заставить делать архив частями по гигу например?
<enriko_fermi> man split
<Umren> markmx: если не хочешь заморачивацо, то так rar a -v700m archive bluerayrip.mkv
<markmx> эт рар =)
<markmx> хочу таром
<markmx> лан насплитую
<Umren> тогда да, сплит
<Umren> split -a 1 -b 700m
<markmx> а как его вместе с таром пользовать?
<Umren> читай ман
<Umren> потом делаешь cat
<enriko_fermi> markmx: так же, как и греп с катом
<Umren> когда собираешь
<markmx> никада греп с катом не юзал...
<Umren> ну ты ж хочешь таром
<Umren> начинай изучать
<enriko_fermi> никогда не грепал логи?да чем же ты занимался всю жизнь?
<Umren> )))
<Umren> да уж.. жизнь прожитая зря
<markmx> сморел порнуху, игрался в деуса
<markmx> =)
<enriko_fermi> а архивы таром тебе зачем?
<markmx> люблю когда все таром
<enriko_fermi> ааааа.фанатизьм?:)
<markmx> tar -cj /backup.tarbz2 | split -a 1 -b 700m - сойдет?
<enriko_fermi> нет
<enriko_fermi> тебе нужно 1024m
<markmx> точно =)
<markmx> | split -b 1024m вот так сделал
<markmx> ибо не понимаю что буковка -а значит
<enriko_fermi> man split
<markmx> а как он их подписывать будет?
<enriko_fermi> там все рассказано
<enriko_fermi> blablaa blablab blablac
<enriko_fermi> можешь настроить на цифровые суффиксы
<markmx> так... чота получается/ =))))
<ViruSkin> здарова всем
<ViruSkin> проскажите, какие права надо дать пользователю чтоб он не копался где надо, а точнее хочу выделить место под веб-хостинг
<enriko_fermi> право хранить молчание и право на адвоката
<The_BROS> Подскажите, как сделать так, чтобы при входе в программу авторизация проходила автоматом? Пароли ввел везде, где можно, но после перезапуска программы все-равно просит **/msg NickServ identify <password>**
<ViruSkin> The_BROS: клиент какой?
<The_BROS> ViruSkin: pidgin
<ViruSkin> пидгин не знаю
<ViruSkin> сижу под квирком
<only_you> The_BROS: в настройках учетной записи
<The_BROS> пароль введен
<only_you> значит неправильно введен
<The_BROS> сейчас перепроверю. но это вряд-ли
<only_you> http://ubuntu.ru/media/pidgin_irc_5.png
<only_you> вади пароль еще раз и поставь галку
<only_you> *введи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> The_BROS: а птичку запомнить пароль тыкнул?
<The_BROS> ага
<The_BROS> вроде-бы получилось. А как узнать что я залогинен?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебе в отдельной вкладке nickServ отписаться должен
<The_BROS> ага. было. значит все норма
<JohnDoe_71Rus> The_BROS: не знаешь, у пидгина есть "ник в чат" ? а то неудобно
<The_BROS>  JohnDoe_71Rus: по-моему, только копированием
<artus> а че, таб осилить не вариант?
<Umren> оно в пигине работает?
<The_BROS> artus: уже осилил))
<The_BROS> Umren: оно это что?
<artus> Umren, да вроде должно
<Umren> читай контекст =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  artus: таб вариант. но на самый крайний случай. ники на латинице, сообщения на кирилице. постоянно переключатся не комильфо
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, почему? ))
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, не комельфо на каждый чих мышой по всему столу елозить)
<artus> *и
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  artus: лучше один двиг и клик, чем 2 переключения раскладки + лишние тыки по буквам в нике
<Whitesquall> JohnDoe_71Rus: привяжи смену расскладки на капс
<Whitesquall> *раскладки, чёрт..
<AndreX> сразу видно, человек в инглише мало чипятает)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это естественно общатся на родном языке
<AndreX> ага, а комманды на английском вводить тоже естественно
<Whitesquall> быть кликофилом тоже естественно? :)
<artus> AndreX, он мышкой тыкаеть в кнопашки)
<AndreX> гг
<Umren> JohnDoe_71Rus: подними свой ирц сервер с кирилицой
<Umren> JohnDoe_71Rus: переключаться не придется :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Umren: и жабер сервер тоже, и перемани всех с кем надо общатся
<Umren> именно!
<AndreX> просто когда много пичатаеш на нескольких расклажках, уже сам на автомате переключаешся между ними не прерывая набор текста, а не тянешся за мышью чтоб потом ещё искать курсор и кнопку с раскладкой))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> AndreX: для переключалок есть программы :)
<artus> а читерская рампочка впаяная посреди клавиатуры, загорающаяся в момент выбора кирилицы очень даже способствует)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, изыди)
<AndreX> и все эти программы не айс
<artus> хотя если окромя как в чатиках писать, то может они и удобны)
<Umren> JohnDoe_71Rus: ваще комп это сплошной геморой
<Umren> JohnDoe_71Rus: программы, операционые системы, железо, интернет этот ваш еще, все не комильфо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ладно. такой задачка. xscreensaver + дефолтная раскладка RU + пароль EN. После тыка сменить пользователя, как ввести английский пароль, если раскладка не переключается
<artus> переключается)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще добавление сисема ubuntu с сессией lubuntu
<artus> и что7
<artus> поломал а чинить не ? ))) проще смиритцо? ))
<[Raiden]> отключи вввод пасса при отмене скринсейвера, или пофиксь переключение раскладок, как-нить.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот, не переключается. и другое имя выбрать не дает
<Whitesquall> :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, прыгаеш в tty1 и setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,ru &
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, еще вопросы? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот как оно все просто
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну учитывая что ты какого то на убунту еще и лубунту натянул
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так же мог и кеды обуть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> разве это под запретом?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну и ссзб
<artus> фантазии кроме как натянуть больше нет, как оно работает фиг нает, разбиратцо не хочу)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо кстати на голой лубунте проверить
<artus> главное зайти и поныть что не работает)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я не ныл. я задал вопрос
<artus> этот вопрос гуглу надо было задавать
<artus> а здесь ты ныл
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ок. сформулируй мою задачу так, что бы гугл понял
<artus> пичалька
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, http://goo.gl/L17r9
<artus> 4я с верху )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, хочеш сказать что тяжело?
<Umren> artus: те пора добавить setxkbmap к боту в хелп )
<artus> вломмммм)))
<zaxel> Привет! Всем!
<[Raiden]> http://nvworld.ru/news/2011/09/17/#win8-bsod-beter-view
<Umren> видели уж
 * AndreX интересно, а кого волнует как выглядит бсод если у него куча инфы написаная за пол дня вылетела в трубу
<rapidsp> по бсоду можно же определить версию!
<artus> ну некоторые и в граб пялятцо сутками) судя по тому что днями занимаютцо его украшательствами
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Nerewar> ку
<The_BROS> Кто-нибудь пользуется аналогом Punto Switcher?
<Nerewar> Лично я нет. Мне и пунто свитчер не особо радует
<yurau> нет
<yurau> глюковит икснеур
<yurau> авит
<yurau> почему такойдизайн форума дурной?
<skai> потому что тебя забыли спросить
<yurau> кто придумал писать заголовки тем цветными буквами?
<yurau> плохо читается текст
<AndreX> yurau, тебе туда http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=15.0
<yurau> дайте возможность выбора тем или настроить цветность
<skai> зайди и смени тему
<yurau> у мя синяя была
<skai> кто мешает
<yurau> есть, сейчас поищу еще раз.
<Umren> yurau: юзай кустомные правила ксс
<Umren> :D
<yurau> ксс? может цсс?
<Umren> yurau: CSS тогда уж?
<yurau> тему не сменить на форуме
<artus> yurau, причем здесь тема форума?
<yurau> хм
<book> проблема
<skai> эт круто
<skai> artus: видел?
<skai> вот поступок настоящего мужика
<skai> не стал плакаться, а пошел решать
<artus> хее
<yurau> вот мое сообщение про оформление форума http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=163660.msg1234708#msg1234708
<artus> yurau, харош флудить
<yurau> отвлекаю?
<yurau> от чего-то очень важного?
<artus> @voice yurau
<The_BROS> Подскажите, как убрать подчеркивание английских слов в окне набора текста?
<skai> The_BROS: отключить проверку орфографии англицкой
<The_BROS> skai: а не помнишь где это в Pidgin?
<skai> плагином отдельным
<The_BROS> skai: спасибо. получилось убрать, сняв галочку с пункта Highlight misspelled words
<yurau> test
<ubuntuhelp> yurau, Failed!
<MadnesStRUe> всем привет
<MadnesStRUe> почему после установки проприетарных ати драйверов окна не очень плавно двигаются?
<skai> ответ заключается в вопросе
<MadnesStRUe> прост хочу поиграть через wine, для него разве не нужны они?
<skai> нужны.рекомендуются.но просто амд не развивают дрова, быстро выбрасывают поддержку из новых и горе-пичаль-бида юзать амдшные карточки в линуксе
<MadnesStRUe> блин
<MadnesStRUe> что делать?)
<MadnesStRUe> мб есть нормльные сторонние драйвера?
<skai> MadnesStRUe: ага.качаешь с сайта нвидия.покупаешь карточку.профит
<MadnesStRUe> сейчас не вариант покупать к сожалению
<MadnesStRUe> других вариантов нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> есть
<inkvizitor68sl> вернуться во времени и купить нвидию
<artus> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> лучшие видеокарты - intel hd
<inkvizitor68sl> один черт
<inkvizitor68sl> сколько бы нвидиевцы не усирались
<vlitomsk> привет
<skai> согласен
<vlitomsk> как в xchat сделать автоматическую идентификацию на freenode?
<skai> штеуд рулит и пидалит
<skai> он хотя бы дрвоа годные выпускает
<inkvizitor68sl> vlitomsk: там жеж ента
<inkvizitor68sl> vlitomsk: "команды выполняемые при старте"
<vlitomsk> inkvizitor68sl, ну вот не вижу) даже если и в упор
<Nerewar> vlitomsk: выбираешь freenode в списке сетей и кнопку "Править" там по идее найдешь
<vlitomsk> Nerewar, ага, работает
<MadnesStRUe> а что за драйвер такой Galium 3d ?
<MadnesStRUe> решил проблему с тормозящими окнами и ati =)))
<Nerewar> Поздравляю)
<MadnesStRUe> спс =)))
<Nerewar> Каким образом, разреши полюбопытствовать?)
<MadnesStRUe> а я уже пару тыщонок готовил на новую карточку =)
<Nerewar> =D
<inkvizitor68sl> кому бы продать свой ноут, интересно
<skai> который?
<inkvizitor68sl> u35jc
<vlitomsk> inkvizitor68sl, в конторку ремонтщиков? они там его быстро на запчасти разберут
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем на запчасти?
<vlitomsk> вариант применения? вариант! :)
<inkvizitor68sl> core i3, 6 gb памяти, ocz vertex 2, всё железо, кроме второй видюхи прекрасно работает под линупсом.
<inkvizitor68sl> требует механического ремонта.
<inkvizitor68sl> петли монитора расшатались и рамка вокруг экрана разбита
<UNIm95> всем привет
<UNIm95> вопрос по wget
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты его ронял чтоли?разбери и затяни петли
<skai> эпоксидкой раму замажь и отшлифуй по поверхности.будет выглядеть как дизигн
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: гм. кусок пластика отковырял в задумчивости)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: да оно мне зачем? за 10-13к всё равно продастся влёт
<UNIm95> как правильно дать команду wget'у на докачку файла? это вариант правильный: wget -c /home/unim95/Загрузки/ <url>
<inkvizitor68sl> в нём дури как...
<inkvizitor68sl> хм..
<skai> хммм
<UNIm95> или директорию по другому указывать
<UNIm95> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: cd /где валяется файл
<skai> надо отца спросить
<inkvizitor68sl> и оттуда wget -c
<skai> мож ему нужно, раз недорого
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl спасибо. я не думал что так просто
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще - wget -O /куда http://блах
<UNIm95> ..
<inkvizitor68sl> где /куда - точный адрес и название файла
<inkvizitor68sl> -O = output
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: ну я решил таки с зарплаты купить air 13
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: и сделать с ним кощунство
<skai> убунточку возвести?
<skai> как раз 11.10 выйдет
<inkvizitor68sl> ыгы
<skai> там для пескомоста отладили вроде
<skai> если верить коммитам
<inkvizitor68sl> дада.
<inkvizitor68sl> я о том же
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl бери не мак а thinkpad. они деньги за винду вернут
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: ну нет уж. ужаснее синкпада ничего нет
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя нет
<artus> UNIm95, http://paste.pro/5132008 в хомяке .wgetrc такой создай  ) и будет у тебя все в шоколаде )
<inkvizitor68sl> есть
<inkvizitor68sl> Dell E4310
<inkvizitor68sl> а клавиатуры эти - жесть
<inkvizitor68sl> через полгода начинают по ночам шуметь хуже сервера
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl а чем тебе синкпады не нравятся?
<UNIm95> artus мне уже объяснили как сделать. на один файл отдельный конфиг не кошерно
<artus> UNIm95, да просто потом ненадо будет паритцо с -c и остальным )
<inkvizitor68sl> если ничего не сорвется - я в этом месяце 70 получу. кхы кхы.
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: 1) клавиатура, 2) тачпад
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: олсо - нет хороших конфигураций
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl островной клавой доволен. тачпад не нужен. есть тачпоинт
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: островная клава - это макбук.
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: или асусы топовые.
<inkvizitor68sl> а то, что на синкпадах - это не островная, а шлак.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/6317230/
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl синкпад полностью матовый
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: и? )
<vlitomsk> skai электроника в озонах? не страшно?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl у мака глянец + сбор отпечатков пальцев
<vlitomsk> +офигеннейшая батарея
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: у мака есть одно неоспоримое преимущество. К макбуку своему мне дадут на работе прошку.
<UNIm95>  inkvizitor68sl что за прошка?
<inkvizitor68sl> mb pro
<MadnesStRUe> подскажите как изменить размер раздела?
<vlitomsk> MadnesStRUe, какая ФС?
<MadnesStRUe> ext4
<vlitomsk> собственно, какая разница. gparted же всё может
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl: а ты не прав с cd  в папку
<vlitomsk> а если в консоли, то resize2fs
<skai> !gparted
<ubuntuhelp> Gparted — GUI утилита для разметки дисков. Чтобы установить, выполните « sudo apt-get install gparted ». См. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<vlitomsk> !resize2fs
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='resize2fs'
<vlitomsk> ubuntuhelp, какашка
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: мм?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl: он файл начал перезаписывать
<skai> @voice vlitomsk
<vlitomsk> UNIm95, может там смещение надо какое указывать?
<MadnesStRUe> в GParted почему то не активна кнопка изменить
<UNIm95> skai: бан ему дай
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: а -c  ?
<skai> !abuse
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skai> vlitomsk: не обижай ubuntuhelp
<inkvizitor68sl> MadnesStRUe: значит перед разделом и после него нет свободного места
<vlitomsk> ок. как вижу, существо нежное
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: чувак он ушел, он не услышал тебя
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl: wget -c --no-proxy http:// вот комада
<UNIm95> *команда
<inkvizitor68sl> значит md5 у файла сменился
<skai> !ty
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ty'
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl:  а как оно могло сменится? если я начал другой прогой качать?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<inkvizitor68sl> так wget умеет -c только после себя.
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl попробовал вообще заново с файлом начать. и вгет опять переписывать начал
<artus> ну да
<artus> если начать качать без -c то не будет)
<UNIm95> artus: прочитай мое предыдущее сообщение
<artus> UNIm95, потому что если начал качать файл без -c то он докачивать не будет
<artus> вот потому или алиас alias wget='wget -c' или создай конфиг
<UNIm95>  artus: 1-е я начал через gwget но он начал проксю рабочую требовать. вот и пробывал простым вгетом. не  подскажешь где конфиг вгет/gwget лежит?
<artus> UNIm95, он в хомяк на wgetrc смотрит )
<flintstone> привет друзья
<flintstone> извините неподходящий вопрос, где лучшие по качеству фильмы онлайн?
<artus> flintstone, в магазине
<flintstone> artus: все блюдешь? :)
<artus> ато
<UNIm95> artus то ли лыжи не едут то ли его я не вижу.  его нет
<UNIm95> flintstone: xvideos.com
<artus> UNIm95, дык создай )
<artus> UNIm95, я ж те ссылку на пасту кинул)
<UNIm95> artus gwget автоматом подхватывает любые файлы. но я не могу найт и его конфиг что бы избавиться от прокси
<artus> UNIm95, find ~/ -iname "gwget"
<UNIm95> да нашёл уже
<artus> ну впиши proxy = no
<User620[web]> Ребята Убунтари и все кто пользуется 11.01 сборкой
<User620[web]> есть такие?
<vlitomsk> [zanuda]может, стоит перефразировать вопрос в "есть такая" сборка?[/zanuda]
<User620[web]> или 10.01
<User620[web]> в общем не важно
<User620[web]> хочу попросить у людей скинуть на почту мне стандартный фоновый рисунок котрый в ней стоит)))
<User620[web]> только и всего
<skai> !zver | User620[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User620[web]: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<User620[web]> я пользуюсь убунту 11.04
<artus> User620[web], а на форуме этот вопрос задать не вариант?
<artus> ))
<skai> ну спрашиваешь то про несуществующие сборки
<User620[web]> да не хочу форум засорять
<skai> может их какой криворукий школие создал и на торренты выставил.мы за него не отвечаем
<User620[web]> простите
<User620[web]> я могу ссылку вам скинуть на картинку что я имею ввиду
<artus> User620[web], а здесь чатик зачем засорять?
<artus> вот странные люди)
<User620[web]> ну чатик легче почистить чем модерам новую работу) в общем много лишних вопросов.
<UNIm95> User620[web]: тебе дефолт обоина нужна?
<User620[web]> http://s001.radikal.ru/i193/1101/ec/d0464f0b8a70.jpg
<User620[web]> вот она
<User620[web]> весь нет перерыл нигде не смог найти
<artus> User620[web], тебе на форум по поводу всяких левых сборок
<User620[web]> значит ни у кого такой обоины нет(
<skai> учитывая, что это не дефолт, я предположу, что тебя в гугле забанили
<artus> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<Umren> artus: можешь удалять, скоро не актуально будет )
<Umren> через пол года )
<artus> гг
<artus> да чей то в гуглоиграх дофика кушает
<Umren> гуглохром сегодня выпустил натив клиент
<Umren> после перекомпиляции можно нативно игры запускать для десктопа или приложения в браузере
<Umren> ну и вторая причина
<Umren> оффтопик 8 не будет поддерживать флеш
<artus> хм, да? показывай
<Umren> а что показывать? сходи почитай про native client
<Umren> показывать негде пока
<Umren> но сеня хром обновился до 14 версии
<Umren> и там есть натив клиент который они делали 2 года
<artus> 15.0.871.0 )
<Umren> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_Client
<Umren> я про стейбл
<Umren> http://code.google.com/p/nativeclient/
<Umren> думаю, скоро ченидь увидишь такое, крутое
<Umren> фишка в том, что там ненадо писать заново
<Umren> через компилятор прогнал и поехало )
<Umren> мне кажется что это жутко выстрелит, если какой нидь большой облом не случится
<Nastya> привет всм
<Nastya> всем
<Nastya> вы слышали о DLP системах?
<ex-demon> люди это нормально что 50% ram используется как кэш в Ubuntu 10.04
<artus> угу
<ex-demon> а реально тока 9% программы используют
<Sergey_IT> ex-demon, скорость требует жертв
<ex-demon> ну на скорость нежалуюсь )
<ex-demon> а можно как нибуть взглянуть под што выделяется кэш ?
<Nikromiks> d
<Sergey_IT> хлопанье дверями продолжается (
<Umren> Sergey_IT: привыкай, режим однако )
<Sergey_IT> я бы сказал - диктатура
<xubuntu907> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-18
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Ну понг, и что?
<qoophi> привет
<qoophi> насчет unity там меняется быстрый запуск dash-а?
<qoophi>  ...
<qoophi> есть кто?
<skai> учитывая, что это не дефолт, я предположу, что тебя в гугле забанили
<skai> билин
<baronos> gparted сможет откусить кусок от основного HDD без потери данных на нем?
<mbongo_mbongo> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может и с потерей :)
<baronos> отлично)) на измене веселее что то делать))
<baronos> если примонтирован раздел то он не посчитает нужным разбивать, правильно?)
<vlitomsk> он посчитает нужным сначала его отмонтировать
<User625[web]> подскажите где настраиваются эффекты среды gnome в ubuntu 10.10?
<User625[web]> а?
<User625[web]> подскажите где настраиваются эффекты и украшательства среды gnome в ubuntu 11.04? мне их нужно отключить.
<AndreX> Система - Параметры - Оформление - Эффекты рабочего стола вроде как бы тут
<User625[web]>  <AndreX> у меня в этом месте нету такого
<AndreX> у тебя на панели вкладок система переход итд нет?
<User625[web]> прочитал, что вкладка "Эффекты рабочего стола" появляется только после установки simple-ccsm . но у меня пишет что установка невозможна
<User625[web]> а сейчас у меня этой вкладки нет
<User625[web]> и как же тогда отключить эти эффекты?
<AndreX> gconf-editor
<User625[web]> <AndreX> какие именно значения надо подправить?
<AndreX>  /desktop/gnome/interface/enable_animations = false вроде это
<aleksei`> всем ку
<User625[web]> <AndreX>спасибо за подсказку.
<User625[web]> <aleksei`>а почему так ма...
<aleksei`> User625[web], что что?
<The_BROS> В чем может быть проблема появления черного экрана без каких-либо признаков жизни системы? Появляется иногда при переходе в спящий режим. Иногда бывает проблемная перезагрузка. Как это можно исправить?
<User625[web]> <aleksei`>есть такой анекдот: -Кукушка, кукушка, сколько мне жить осталось?  -Ку..    - А почему так ма...
<AndreX> The_BROS, бубнта какая?
<The_BROS> 11.04
<dvrock> проверка связи
<User625[web]> <The_BROS> у меня тоже была такая проблема .  решалось просто беспорядочным стучанием по клаве.
<The_BROS> User625[web]: у меня помогает только аварийное выключение компьютера. Хотелось бы исправить. Есть какие-нибудь варианты кроме переустановки?
<dvrock> всем привет!!!))) наконец-то зарегистрировался)
<User625[web]> <The_BROS> извини ничем не смогу помочь. я ута просто начинающий.
<AndreX> The_BROS, логи смотри syslog dmesg
<The_BROS> AndreX: к сожалению, не совсем понимаю как это сделать
<dvrock> дрова на видео + xorg переустанови...
<vlitomsk> The_BROS, cat /var/log/syslog.log
<dvrock> народ кто знает когда Бубунта получит сертификат ФСТЕКа?!
<AndreX> когда это будет экономически выгодна
<vlitomsk> The_BROS, чем определяется "отсутствие признаков жизки"?
<dvrock> да уже выгодно!)
<The_BROS> AndreX: Увы набор символов мне ничего (как супер-опытному спецу) не сказал
<dvrock> слово "error" по тексту есть?!
<vlitomsk> называется cat /var/log/syslog.log | grep error
<AndreX> The_BROS, может диск ломаеться потихой грусти)
<The_BROS> vlitomsk: пример. Закрыл крышку ноутбука. До недавнего времени возвращение из сна было очень замечательным. Сейчас (не всегда, но бывает), когда открываешь крышку - тупо черный экран и отсутствие интерфейса. На клавиши ноут не реагирует
<AndreX> -Ь
<The_BROS> dvrock: сейчас поищу эррор
<dvrock> да неее у бубунты когда ломается диск обычно в initramfs выкидывает)
<vlitomsk> The_BROS, может это просто глюк X? ctrl-alt-F(1-6) не работают?
<AndreX> ну к примеру у меня както не выкидывало, зациклился на одном файле и такую длинную строчку раз 500 написал пока я комп не выключил
<dvrock> кстати забыл сказать у тебя же ubuntu 11.04 , у неё насколько помню на Лоре писали, что баги с уходом в спящий/ждущий режим...
<The_BROS> dvrock: баги стали появляться только в последнее время
<The_BROS> с момента установки все было супер
<dvrock> обновлялся когда последний раз?!)
<The_BROS> постоянно обновляюсь
<The_BROS> в Ubuntu есть какая-нибудь проверка правильной работоспособности системы?
<The_BROS> может что-то криво стало или конфликт какой-нибудь
<vlitomsk> The_BROS, попробуй попинговать, если комп к сети подключен
<The_BROS> vlitomsk: что нужно сделать?
<vlitomsk> ты знаешь ip машины?
<The_BROS> неа
<dvrock> хах он не понимает о чем ты говоришь)
<The_BROS> dvrock: ты прав
<dvrock> тут дело такое,
<vlitomsk> The_BROS, ifconfig набери в консоли и скинь вывод
<dvrock> описать все действия с момента включения до возникновения ошибки сможешь?!
<AndreX> !paste > The_BROS
<vlitomsk> черт) он попытался сюда ifconfig вставить
<AndreX> !paste > The_BROS
<ubuntuhelp> The_BROS, please see my private message
<dvrock> хах
<dvrock> я в шоке) Вы бы хоть пошагово говорили бы ему, палево))))
<dvrock> блин ржу не могу))))
<The_BROS> трудно судить что именно делал за это время. Как правило, просто работаю. По требованию обновляюсь. Иногда ставлю программы. не нужные удаляю.
<dvrock> как бы помочь тебе... отправь мне логи
<dvrock> находятся в /var/log/dmesq
<dvrock> че все такие молчаливые?!
<sig_wall> всё работает
<sig_wall> да и +q $~a
<jlewka> подскажите, в убунте 10.04 поддержка usb модема от билайна из коробки идет?
<[Raiden]> я незнаю
<[Raiden]> форум полистать можешь
<Zogar> зависит от модема, конечно
<Zogar> но большинство настраивается легко
<jlewka> на сайте билайна ток один выставлен
<jlewka> http://shop.beeline.ru/msk/solution/usb_modemy и ни какой инфы какой именно это модем..
<Zogar> я могу про МТСовский сказать - завелся с полоборота
<jlewka> а по тарифау как?
<Zogar> причем определился и чуть ли не сам настроился. Втыкаешь и через несколько сек он уже установил связь
<jlewka> у них есть офф. поддержка линуха?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обычно говорят что нет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> На e1750 от мегафона на самом модеме есть дрова и MobilePartner
<[Raiden]> вбей в гугл ubuntu модем от билайна
<jlewka> эх.. мтс не подходит по зоне покрытия(
<[Raiden]> и всё
<jlewka> вбивал, просто хотел узнать, мб что то щас изменилось уже)
<Zogar> google модем beeline ubuntu
<[Raiden]> вот статья от 2009 года и тут всё работает http://gongled.ru/426.html
<[Raiden]> gnome-ppp в комплекте не идёт
<[Raiden]> на такой комп лучше ставиться с двд
<[Raiden]> там ещё репозиторий main
<[Raiden]> или как минимум надо иметь пакет wvdial и почитать как им поднимать соединение
<jlewka> ну, про что что он заводиться я не сомневался, просто мб ситуация изменилась и все работает само по себе)
<jlewka> спасибо)
<[Raiden]> само по себе сомневаюсь
<[Raiden]> точнее он иработает сам по себе, судя по статье. Вопрос только в настройке соединения
<dvrock> раз два проверка связи
<dvrock> вопрос на засыпку!) Как обновить ubuntu 10.10 до 11.04 без Unity
<Zogar> dvrock: пшшш Хьюстон пшшш
<dvrock> Хьюстон ?!) разве так сложно?!)
<[Raiden]> dvrock: обновляй просто. Если будет ещё и юнити - удалишь.
<Zogar> dvrock: имхо - последовательно. Обновить, затем выпилить Unity
<[Raiden]> в теории можно удалить пакет ubuntu-desktop , тогда может и не притянет
<[Raiden]> не проверял
<dvrock> да вот именно что Unity и Compiz вместо metacity как-то не хочется) Ресурсов хавает это связка не по-детски)
<[Raiden]> вместо не будет
<[Raiden]> будет рядом
<[Raiden]> в 11.04 есть гном2, целиком
<Zogar> dvrock: тогда м/б не обновлять? если слабая машина - всегда есть компромисс
<dvrock> Неа!) тут то батенька Вы не правы!))) Даже тот Гном 2 + Compiz вшит как не знаю что, все это лишнее)
<Zogar> тем более что 10.04 - это LTS, а 11.04 - сырая бэта
<[Raiden]> куда вшит? удалите компиз и всё.
<dvrock> Хоть свой менеджер обновлений пиши...
<[Raiden]> Хотя я не понимаю радости использовать метасити
<[Raiden]> он ваще ничего не умеет
<[Raiden]> если только прикрутить к нему gdevilspie
<User136[web]> поставил убунту а мозила на английском как ее русифицировать
<dvrock> Вообще если честно я бы не обновлялся, так как 10.10 устраивает во всем)
<[Raiden]> но вообще не будем о вкусах.
<dvrock> просто 11.04... заметно тормозит...
<[Raiden]> Короче я незна понимаю чего ты хочешь. В 11.04 есть гном2, есть компиз, есть метасити, есть юнити. Можно использовать любой вариант
<[Raiden]> Не понимаю*
<dvrock> да я так спросил... как при обновлении отключить доп. пакеты)
<dvrock> выпилить до обновления... Чтобы не тянуть ни Unity ни компиз
<[Raiden]> удалить компиз и убунту десктоп - я так думаю
<bop0hz> 10.04 устраивает во всем.
<dvrock> это после... Но ubuntu-desktop удалять нельзя иначе и Gnome 2 не встанет, не обновится... а как сделать это до обновления
<AndreX> да блин удаляеш а потом после обновы ставиш назад, тока не гноме десктоп(он пустой) а сам гном
<[Raiden]> гном не обязательно удалять, он юнити не притянет
<[Raiden]> по идее
<dvrock> ладно все закрыли тему... буду писать свою менеджер обновлений... или забью на все)
<[Raiden]> т.е. я зря 2 раза дал ответ?
<[Raiden]> )
<dvrock> нет!) спасибо большое!!!))) за внимание, время и нервы!!!)))
<AndreX> ну если удалить виртуальный пакет ubuntu - destop и поставить временно к примеру xubuntu-desktop то юнити точно не утянет)
<[Raiden]> Советую не писать. Скоро октябрь. Там не будет гном2
<vlitomsk> то есть?
<AndreX> ну да кстате в oneric тока uniti
<dvrock> а форк будет?!
<vlitomsk> а в репах-то будет гном?
<[Raiden]> в природе форк уже есть. В 11.10 он врятли будет.
<AndreX> ща посмотрю
<dvrock> ушел искать форк
<[Raiden]> в офиц репах точно нет
<AndreX> есть в репах
<[Raiden]> тока юнити не совсем верно. На сд - да, в убунте - нет
<[Raiden]> будет сессия гном3 фаллбэк и гном шеллл
<[Raiden]> если доставить
<[Raiden]> Ну а я ваще с кде пишу )
<dvrock> блин вот бы Gnome 2 переписали на gtk 3
<AndreX> но может кстати из репов уберут, так как это тока бета, там даже розитторий то работает через ж
<vlitomsk> AndreX врятли
<[Raiden]> AndreX: Ну покажи , если есть
<dvrock> форка нет
<bop0hz> как в finch сделать что бы хоткеи на русской расскладке работали
<[Raiden]> форк есть
<[Raiden]> Называется Mate
<dvrock> mate это шутка!!!)
<[Raiden]> + всё что я выше сказал
<[Raiden]> Это не шутка, а реальная вещь, т.е. она есть.
<[Raiden]> https://github.com/Perberos/Mate-Desktop-Environment
<dvrock> Лицензия: EULA.............. офигеть.... и это форк?! буду пилить gnome 3
<[Raiden]> Чего?
<dvrock> лицензия EULA ... на форк Mate!
<AndreX> [Raiden], зачем мне показыватоь ты в репы зайди и сам увидиш что все пакеты gnome-* там есть ну и всё остальное наверно тоже, а вот работает это или нет мне проверять не хочеться
<[Raiden]> Один уже слился так и не дав линк на репы с форком.
<[Raiden]> Давай теперь ты, показывай линк на еулу )
<dvrock> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/gnome-2-forked/
<[Raiden]> dvrock: и где там eula
<[Raiden]> Там даже слова такого нет
<dvrock> сам ищу... самому ссылку дали
<[Raiden]> В след раз буду банить за ложную инфу )
<dvrock> ненадо) только сегодня зарегался)
<dvrock> не надо пишется раздельно)
<vlitomsk> кстати, про мэйтов
<vlitomsk> почему бы не собраться и не написать textmate под линукс
<dvrock> о чем речь?!)
<dvrock> лови ссылку про textmate http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/java/123301/
<vlitomsk> о, надо затестить
<vlitomsk> правда я не любитель гедита, но всё же :))
<bop0hz> почему ява так популярна?
<dvrock> с чего ты взял?!)
<vlitomsk> может из-за кросплатформенности
<bop0hz> вероятно
<vlitomsk> хотя тут на самом деле разговор должен о jvm идти
<vlitomsk> который позволяет в свой код слинковать всё, что душе угодно
<vlitomsk> и яву, и кложур, и скалу и дофига всего
<bop0hz> и почему те кто разрабатывает на яве, не думает об интерфейсах :)
<vlitomsk> чойто вдруг?
<vlitomsk> api как конфетки выглядят
<bop0hz> я имел в виду ui
<vlitomsk> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/java/127518/ пролистайте вниз
<vlitomsk> до weblookandfeel
<vlitomsk> кошерная либа для создания ui
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0918/h_1316347100_2277552_f2ed02b3a2.jpeg
<[Raiden]> Только где собрано не скажу )
<bop0hz> грибы в сумках оригинально
<[Raiden]> ну, во что нашлось )
<bop0hz> а матрешки нафига
<[Raiden]> ?
<bop0hz> грибы
<[Raiden]> Я такое название незнаю.
<jlewka> яху, в модеме от билайна  были драва и на линуху )
<jlewka> MobilePartner )
<[Raiden]> в сумке которые?
<[Raiden]> bop0hz: по ходу некоторые много названий имеют смотря в какой местности. Все там съедобные в общем. Только часть тех что в сумке горькие, варить надо  конкретно и для засола идут.
<wadyn> test
<ubuntuhelp> wadyn, Есть контакт.
<bop0hz> [Raiden]: ну я предположил что матрешки, http://forum.lingvo.ru/actualthread.aspx?tid=118595 не помню что бы их вообще кто-то собирал
<bop0hz> о кстати там по ссылке даже про нас написано в нижней части статьи
<[Raiden]> У нас свинушки зовут. Эти совсем съедобные. Просто не самые вкусные считаются )
<bop0hz> про Кострому
<bop0hz> удивительно как, в первой попавшейся ссылке
<skai> чет я пропустил.а когда пошли разговоры про ... грибыC?
<[Raiden]> bop0hz: У нас собирают, в московской области. Может потому, что других мало , незнаю.
<[Raiden]> Хм, действительно сейчас токсичными считаются, погуглил ) В след раз может не буду собирать.
<Zogar> Я уже давно кроме шампиньонов стремаюсь что-либо из грибов есть. Экология-с.
<[Raiden]> Я вчера видел в электричке не мало людей с корзинками и ведерками. Народ собирает.
<Zogar> это где? В Подмосковье?
<[Raiden]> Колбаса без мяса наверное чище или гмо картошка )
<[Raiden]> Ну да 50-100км от москвы.
<Zogar> и колбасу не ем… мясо же дешевле даже
<[Raiden]> А мясо на чем ростет?
<Zogar> на траве )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ты путаешь современное мясо с мясом из 20 века
<[Raiden]> Хотя и на траве тоже.
<Zogar> а где растет современное мясо?
<Zogar> на чем всмысле
<artus> народ, харош офтопить
<Zogar> списаный вискас?
<[Raiden]> да там же, на фермах, просто биодобавки всякие есть, отходы других сельских производств и т.д.
<[Raiden]> это если про сырое говорить.
<[Raiden]> А если готовое, то его ещё шприцуют, что бы вес, цвет придать
<Zogar> artus: почему оффтопить? голодный программер мяса не поест - код не напишет
<[Raiden]> вот таких вот страшных статеек я обчитался про мясо ) Реально конечно я не спец и может всё бред.
<artus> Zogar, как то сытость програмеров меня мало волнует)
<artus> и да, это ниразу не тематика канала
<Zogar> artus: хочешь поговорить об убунту? )
<artus> Zogar, я хочу чтоб вы прекратили офтопить
<Zogar> Кстати, кто-нибудь Ubuntu One юзает?
<Zogar> каково это?
<[Raiden]> я нет. Там лежит метров 20, для теста кидал. Так и валяются без надобности.
<[Raiden]> Можно конечно было бы разыне девайсы синхронить, но уменя помимо компа только мобила и я могу напрямую ) У меня нету резкой небходимости налету синхрониться.
<[Raiden]> *...низироваться.
<[Raiden]> и наверное для симбиана 9.4 клиента нет
<[Raiden]> )
<Zogar> Значит, пока дропбокс
<artus> не пока , а вообще )
<Zogar> А я увеличил свой пе… то есть дропбокс до 10,5Гб
<Zogar> накрутил, думал - схлопнется
<Zogar> ан нет. оставили
<Zogar> пожалели нищеброда ))
<artus> 11.88 )))
<Zogar> о как
<Zogar> а как?
<artus> :)
<Zogar> там недавно что-то было у них
<Zogar> школьный реферат написать
<Zogar> неужели ты пошел дальше и лицемерно прикинулся школьником?
<artus> да оно у меня уже давно )
<Zogar> ой. дропбокс кстати тоже оффтоп )) дашожтакое )
<Zogar> кстати как вам новый хром?
<dvrock> класс!)
<skai> artus: хорошо что я свой на 20гб продал:)а то он бы вообще убился бы
<skai> artus: кстатит не хош попробовать минус покрутить?
<artus> skai, кто такой минус
<skai> artus: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/09/overview-minus.html
<Zogar> skai: и насколько оно крутится?
<[Raiden]> Я кстати на мобиле радио предпочитаю.
<artus> skai, а смысл в нем?
<[Raiden]> а чего ещё туда лить - незнаю. Книги... Книги читаю, и лью с компа - зачем для этого онлайн - незнаю.
<skai> шаринг в одноклик замес ргоста+картинки замес итмагиса
<[Raiden]> опишите кто-нить реальную задачу с ваном или дропбоксом
<skai> иплюс скрины страницы и редактирвоат их мона
<Zogar> [Raiden]: +1, сейчас такой огромный выбор онлайн-радио, что...
<skai> плюс мона сразу в инете что нитиь на минус кинуть не качая
<skai> [Raiden]: я ваном пользуюсь для бекапа того, что не могу доверить хардам, ибо уже бывало терял
<skai> вана с его 5гб хватает.ибо все равно не больше 3х гб
<[Raiden]> Ну вот это да, пожалуй единсветнный вариант, когда оно может быть полезным. И то, зачем онлайн, если можно на болванку скинуть.
<stolzus> ещё общие папки
<[Raiden]> от пожара если только даныне защищать и природных катаклизмов )
<skai> то есть купить привод и молится, чтобы болванка со временем прочиталась?
<skai> ибо любят они нечитаемыми становится
<[Raiden]> А какие гарантии что твои даныне на ване хотя бы 5 лет пролежат
<skai> в лицензном дисклеймере гарантии
<[Raiden]> Хм, не читал, может гляну потом.
<stolzus> бэкап на харде + удалённо (самое важное). и общие групповые папки
<skai> stolzus: вот так у мну и есть.на внешнем данные+самое важное (что не восстановлю уже никак) - в облаке дублируется
<stolzus> ага
<stolzus> самый толковый вариант
<skai> как презервативы.не дает 100% защиты, но вариант наибольший
<stolzus> + в паблик на дропбоксе я кидаю скриншоты и картинки (если нет пользователя в сети)
<bop0hz> у дропбокса куча реальных применений
<skai> а я дроп продал.ибо мне нафиг такой большой не нужен.20гб, а юзаю процентов 16
<skai> делится файлами мона через минус.
<Zogar> я через дропбокс торенты кидаю серверу, чтоб сосал
<stolzus> а в групповой папке - архивами обмениваться :)
<stolzus> skai: как поднимал? платный?
<skai> stolzus: кто платный?дроп?халявные 20гб
<stolzus> как 20 Гб то набрал?
<stolzus> :)
<skai> 19.88 если быть точнее
<stolzus> там меньше же даётся изначально
<skai> эт максимум, что можно раздобыть там халявушных
<stolzus> а
<skai> artus: так покрутим плюсец?
<Zogar> 10,5 - видел. Но чтоб 20...
<stolzus> мне на вуаля разлочку кидали
<stolzus> до 8 или 10 поднял
<Zogar> …и нахаляву...
<Zogar> …ну не знаю...
<skai> вот интересно что в минусе будет, когда получу 50 кармы
<dvrock> ладно всем бб
<Umren> skai: минус глючный кой то
<Umren> я так туда ниче залить и не смог нормально :) поставил 2 гига заливать - постоянно обрывается
<Umren> а докачки нет
<Umren> и разницу он не видит в файлах
<artus> Umren, там ограничение на 200 метров )
<Umren> artus: ну дык 96 файлов
<Umren> все меньше 200 метров
<Umren> тем более - если больше 200 метров он те сразу еррор даст
<Umren> а тут он качает на 30-40% и дальше нетворк еррор 2
<Umren> и так постоянно
<Umren> для скриншотов в хроме тока годится
<artus> хее
<baronos> какие вы изменения в хроме всё замечаете?
<artus> вот в качестве синкалки заметок и ссылок мне springpad нравится
<rekcuFniarB> baronos: номер версии же!
<Zogar> baronos: никаких. я, например, только из новостей узнал что новый релиз вышел. Посмотрел у себя - и вправду, новый.
<baronos> 15 чтоли?
<Zogar> жесты работают теперь. это прям гуд
<baronos> а за то все полярные медведи левши)
<stolzus> хм
<Umren> baronos: изменения там под капотом в основном, а тебе что надо? мысленный поиск в гугле?
<stolzus> что-то мне непонятное пришло
<stolzus> в irc
<stolzus> GARBAGE: calvino.freenode.net #54 stolzus 152 #ubuntu-ru akaWolf H
<stolzus> это что означает?
<Umren> это тебе из алькаиды шифровка пришла
<stolzus> наверное
<baronos> Umren: Да просто я 15 dev использую уже давно, и думал что на 16 обновились)
<baronos> вооо всё я придумал геморой себе)) надо купить планшет и поставить туда 11,10 с бета версией gnome 3.2)
<Umren> baronos: в африке дети голодают, а ты планшет бесполезный покупаешь
<baronos> Umren: Анжелина Джоли всех спасет...
<Umren> baronos: ты ее видел? она сама как будто из африки
<Umren> неплохие формы у нее в расхитительнице гробниц были, а ща ппц кой то )
<baronos> Umren: За то денег много у неё)
<Umren> ужас ходящий
<Umren> baronos: у билл гейтса больше
<Umren> и?
<baronos> Воо точно он и так благотворительностью занимаеться пусть помогает. а от моих 20 тысяц чат ничего не изменится
<Umren> многоие изменится, ты купишь бесполезную вещь, которую тока на толчке можно использовать
<Zogar> спорно
<Umren> и то там, смартфон сгодится 4-4.3"
<Zogar> читалка нужна
<Umren> и у которого в сто раз больше применений
<Umren> смартфон - читалка, пожалуйста
<Zogar> у тебя как зрение?
<Umren> 100%
<Umren> а у тебя?
<Zogar> было 100
<Zogar> как раз от таких вот мыслей
<Zogar> нормальный экран нужен, никак не 4"
<Umren> сделай большие буквы
<Umren> 80 шрифт
<Umren> ок, теперь у тебя палец устает листать
<Umren> досадно.. )
<Zogar> ну да ) зачем мне букварь?
<Umren> читалка и планшет вещи не совместимые - для читалку ебук купи
<Umren> eink в сто раз круче лсд
<Umren> сохранишь глаза себе
<Zogar> может быть. только контент имеет тенденцию к интерактивности
<Umren> в книге?
<Umren> не видел такого
<Zogar> оно будет, все впереди )
<artus> @voice Umren Zogar
<Umren> будет? ну когда будет, тогда будет цветной еинк
<Umren> ща уже выйдет
<Zogar> например открываешь учебник истории электронный
<Zogar> а там карта сражений - анимированная
<Umren> это ты рекламы кока колы насмотрелся
<Zogar> и цветная
<Zogar> ну хз
<Zogar> но пока что я могу сказать что мелкий экран здорово садит зрение
<Zogar> а с ноутбука не всегда комильфо читать
<Zogar> поэтому я для себя решил что нужна читалка
<Zogar> куплю со временем, типо iPad'а что-то
<artus> Zogar, прозрачный намек не такой прозрачный?
<Zogar> Всё, я молчу :)
<Umren> artus: да тут всеравно теперь никого нету из-за silence режима)
<artus> Umren, пофлудить нескем? )
<Umren> да логи заполняем
<Umren> мда.. перехвалил я редактор Pinta
<Umren> волшебная палочка работает просто безобразно, очень туго выделяет похожие пиксели )
<Umren> правда даже  с этим жирнейшим минусом (кроме него там еще спозиционировать что то очень сложно) в нем приятнее чем в гимпе работать
<Umren> гимп это жуткий треш)
<skai> yt ye ubvg yjhvfkmty
<skai> не ну гимп нормален
<skai> если приноровится
<artus> Umren, а причем здесь пинта к гимпу?
<skai> но он избыточен в большинстве своем
<skai> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<Umren> artus: всмысле причем? мне простые вещи надо делать, от гимпа тошнит чуть более чем полностью
<artus> Umren, Джонатан Побст (Jonathan Pobst), разработчик графического редактора Pinta, в ответ на вопрос почему в репозитории последние изменения датированы апрелем, ответил, что он потерял интерес к развитию Pinta и так как других
<Umren> этот интерфейс, это не для людей
<artus> энтузиастов, готовых продолжить разработку, не нашлось, проект можно считать мертвым.
<artus> так что в топку )
<Umren> artus: не актуально
<Umren> artus: это старая новость
<artus> 07.09.2011
<Umren> artus: нашлась команда кто его делает дальше
<Umren> ну, уже нашлись, он передал проэкт
<Umren> после того как на омгубунту новость прошла )
<vlitomsk> ай на не
<vlitomsk> Сегодня у Шаттлворта День Рождения!
<baronos> вот что я хотел бы поставить себе http://www.sundaybuy.com/2-Din-Car-DVD-Player-with-GPS-3D-Menu-HD-7inch-motorized-screen-Radio-Bluetooth-TV--7028_1030.html#
<skai> а кофеек оно не варит?
<baronos> Варит наверно...
<vlitomsk> нужно резистор на вход поставить - будет варить"
<vlitomsk> что значит "user1 дал голос user2"?
<skai> юзер1 - доктор и он вылечил больного юзера2?
<vlitomsk> >* ChanServ дал голос gobi_
<skai> vlitomsk: ну думаю это значит, что ChanServ дал голос gobi_
<skai> искренне ваш К.О.
<vlitomsk> Нет, вот если бы было "* ChanServ дал рута gobi_", то это ясен пень, что произошло. Что такое голос?
<vlitomsk> !голос
<vlitomsk> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<gobi_> Только учусь пользоваться
<skai> !faq > vlitomsk
<ubuntuhelp> vlitomsk, please see my private message
<skai> vlitomsk: а вот в топике все расскзано давноооо уже
<vlitomsk> @voice vlitomsk
<skai> @voice vlitomsk
<skai> !rules > vlitomsk
<ubuntuhelp> vlitomsk, please see my private message
<skai> до бана добалуешься
<skai> !pm > vlitomsk
<ubuntuhelp> vlitomsk, please see my private message
<avas> Всем день добрый! Ну или что там у кого :-)
<avas> Вопросик по утилитке talk. С какими параметрами её нужно запускать чтобы достучаться до компа в сети ??
<avas> У гугла спрашивал - неподсказал :-(
<skai> man talk
<Zogar> man talk ?
 * skai пожал руку Zogar
<artus> avas, talk  your_name@your_machine как бе
<avas> Пробую такой вариант но у меня ждёт ответа но на той машине которую вызываю никаких признаков что её вызывают
<artus> а ты там талк запустил?
<avas> Да
<avas> Пинг проходит
<artus> avas, нафиг оно тебе ?? )))
<avas> Такое чувство что гдето по дороге ктото непропускает
<avas> Щас буду искать  кто
<artus> talk <username>@host <tty> пробуй )
<avas> artus - спасибо за то что натолкнул на мысль !!:)
<avas> Помоему эта команда Когда в терминальном режиме на одной физической машине или я не прав ?
<artus> угу
<avas> А тут физически компы разные
<avas> :-(
<artus> ssh )
<artus> avas, да и к чему этот изврат) weechat поставь и в irc )
<avas> ssh - закрыт маршрутизатором
<avas> Хм а это идея
<skai> смени порт на ссш на открытый же
<avas> Спасибочки  щас попробуем
<bop0hz> как уведомления к финчу прикрутить
<shenmue> ку всем
<shenmue> в xfce писалка дисков какая?
<skai> бразеро
<skai> кэб
<skai> dd
<shenmue> не бразеро в гноме
<skai> бразеро - это бразеро
<skai> оно может быть где угодно
<skai> тулкитодрочерство и прочие фанатизмы не нужны
<skai> пиши тем, чем умеешь и чем удобно
<shenmue> xfburn во!
<shenmue> нашел
<shenmue> получше чем бразеро
<skai> dd еще лучше
<Zogar> еще лучше - не писать диски
<Zogar> диски это аттавизм
<shenmue> да да телепатия рулит и педалит но щас 21 век
<skai> в 21 веке рулят флешки
<shenmue> а через дд это создать образ а затем его на диск?
<skai> или с диска на диск
<skai> там еще cdwriter или как его
<skai> консольный
<skai> уже не помню название чес слово
<Zogar> я уже полностью отказался от CD
<Zogar> и мои волосы мягкие
<Zogar> и шелковистые
<skai> я отказался от cd, и нашел жену, наняли на работу директором крупной международной компании, выиграл в лоттерею
<[Raiden]> я использую иногда для установки ос\загрузки лайвов. Мне это больше нравитсячем с флэша. С флэша бывает криво.
<novns> кстати, винилы опять набирают популярность
<Zogar> [Raiden]: криво - это как?
<shenmue> мне диски на двд домашний
<shenmue> родителям кинаки пишу
<vlitomsk> novns, перфоркарты - это да!
<Zogar> shenmue: DVD - не нужен. Очевидно же.
<[Raiden]> Zogar: ну например у меня есть 3 флэшки. Из них только с 1 можно загрузиться на моём компе.
<vlitomsk> *перфокарты
<Zogar> Есть китайский медиаплеер, умеющий читать видео по сети
<novns> [Raiden], это довольно странно
<novns> какая разница, с какой грузиться
<vlitomsk> [Raiden], а если сделать dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/flash?
<vlitomsk> и потом заново на ней всё создать*
<Zogar> [Raiden]: флешка флешке рознь. Такие попадались, как правило, это первый признак того что оно дохнет.
<[Raiden]> Я не пробовал  и лень.
<[Raiden]> с двд\сд рв установка\загрузка проходит всегда )
<[Raiden]> запись происходит не сложно
<[Raiden]> да и надо то что было куплено\отпиано раньше как-то смотреть
<novns> кстати, надо попробовать опенидиану с флэшки
 * Zogar накупил дешевых 2-4Гб флешек и хранит все загрузочные образы на них
<novns> *индиану
<[Raiden]> видел новость, юсб3 флэшка, где-то 150мб\с  чтение и чуть помен ьше запись. Вот ради таких я бы выкинул рвшки )
<[Raiden]> но пока рано
<Zogar> а все равно с флешкой быстрее рабоать
<Zogar> даже через USB2
<vlitomsk> вообще хотят же сделать 100 Вт юсб)
<vlitomsk> кипятильнички)
<vlitomsk> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/hardware/126077/
<[Raiden]> Если я к чужому компу иду, я несу болванки. Флэшки иногда тоже, но там дрова, свежий софт и т.д. Не ос.
<[Raiden]> просто больше вероятность что придешь и не обломаешся
<[Raiden]> если сд есть ссобой
<Zogar> [Raiden]: к чужому компу иду с внешним винтом и парой-тройкой флешек с системами. С древними компами давно дела не имел, везет наверное. Ну и стараюсь воткнуть убунту + обеспечить интернет, после чего второй раз приходить уже без надобности.
<artus> Zogar, потому что после твоей бубунты вызовут кого нить поадекватнее
<[Raiden]> А меня пока проносило на тему нетбуков. К одному только ходил, но там была настройка, без сноса ос. У всех остальных были сидюки.
<novns> это всё здорово, но есть более простой и правильный способ
<artus> без фанатизма этакого
<novns> я им уже лет десять пользуюсь
<novns> к чужим компьютерам не хожу
<novns> проконсультировать по телефону - ещё можно
<Zogar> artus: кстати, у меня из наверное 10 случаев пересаживания на убунту - 2-3 только откатываются на винды, уже без меня.
<Zogar> novns: я бы тоже не ходил, но альтруизм берет свое. продвигаю опенсорс
<Zogar> ну и нервы целее потом
<artus> вот так и плодитцо леминги, которые не в состоянии осилить гугл
<artus> *дятцо
<novns> нервы целее?
<novns> нервы целее, если не ходить
<Zogar> novns: конечно целее. не выносят мозг по винде вообще. Винда? Нее, это не ко мне.
<artus> фанатик
<novns> а здесь разницы нет, если у людей проблемы с виндой, они и с любой другой системой их найдут
<Sergey_IT> ОС значения не имеет
<novns> ещё и будут жаловаться, что что-то не работает
<Zogar> novns: верно, но это не вопросы из разряда "а как мне крякнуть виндовс, обновить антивирус" и тд  тп
<novns> что значит крякнуть?
<novns> этого слова блольше не существует
<Zogar> взломать, отвязать от … забыл уже, валидатора чтоли..
<novns> этого слова больше не существует
<novns> на такой вопрос есть один правильный ответ - купить в магазине
<Zogar> или пользовать бесплатное ПО
<Zogar> обычно я и рекомендую - либо линух, либо мак (если хочется потратиться)
<vlitomsk> Вспомнилось "Линукс - система поганая, но остальные - еще хуже"
<Zogar> линукс - система для ленивых
<bop0hz> у меня любая система для ленивых)
<Sergey_IT> а я просто ленивый...
<[Raiden]> на самом деле различные способы автоматизации и скриптинга есть даже в винде
<[Raiden]> если знать\учить
<[Raiden]> так что она тоже ос для ленивых, знающих ленивых
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> [Raiden]: возможсноти бинарников уже возможностей баша
<skai> их командная строка бедней
<bop0hz> павершелл)
<skai> bop0hz: а мы выставим zsh против него.и снова венда пообсасывает палец
<Zogar> [Raiden]: есть то оно есть, но пилить нужно несоразмерно, имхо. Установка линуха на комп чайника, если повезет, занимает час - загрузился с флешки, поставил и пара команд - установить метапакет и доставить/снести софт. Это полчаса. Другие полчаса - это рассказаÑ
<rekcuFniarB> Ага, а потом они постоянно названивают с банальными вопросами.
<[Raiden]> skai: там есть wsh , это такая штука, которая исполняет vbs и js, а сча последние года 3+- появился ещё powershell , там много фукций и синтаксис как в сишарпе
<Zogar> Не названивает, а пишет в скайп
<rekcuFniarB> Я пару раз поставил знакомым (по их просьбе), но теперь когда просят, отговариваю.
<skai> [Raiden]: а у нас перл и питон есть
<[Raiden]> и у них есть
<Zogar> rekcuFniarB: и в скайпе им отвечаешь - sudo blabla
<[Raiden]> перл, питон , тикль - есть сборки под вин.
<rekcuFniarB> Zogar: они английских букв не знают обычно
<Zogar> rekcuFniarB: это где такое?
<rekcuFniarB> Да везде
<rekcuFniarB> Люди, не лазиющие за пределы фконтакта
<Zogar> не, ну скопировать/вставить в "черненькое окошко" все могут
<Zogar> ни разу не встречал человека, который вообще бы не сумел набрать латиницей
<rekcuFniarB> Откуда скопировать то? Звонят на мобилу. А это чёрное окошкоо ещё надо объяснить как запустить.
<bop0hz> есть и такие
<bop0hz> по телефону блин несколько раз приходилось диктовать
<Zogar> ну тогда ой )) может это шахтеры какие-то
<Zogar> которые работают и даже не до компов им
<rekcuFniarB> Вобщем, пару раз в год ходить переставлять им форточки проще :D
<Zogar> наверное такие люди не знают что такое комп
<bop0hz> совсем недавно, ой, у нас сервир ни грузитца, какой то login выдает
<bop0hz> это после переустановки windows server на ubuntu
<Zogar> на сервере низя работать жеж
<Zogar> монитор отключить и убрать
<bop0hz> у нас в конторе все можно
<bop0hz> работали до этого где винды стояли
<bop0hz> сейчас, фиг, ибо нефиг
<Zogar> вот, значит, получается, что убунту несет добро - решает проблемы
<^DEMOSS^> привет народддд
<skai> 4Д?
<^DEMOSS^> Чото у меня не получается почтовик настроить..... Или я нуб или просто это действительно сложновато, связать в кучу элементов кучу
<bop0hz> на днях пришлось по телефону пароль сбрасывать на ubuntu server, но тут сам дурак..
<^DEMOSS^> skai: ага )) смотрите на ДВД - "НАРОД" в 4Д =)
<Zogar> ^DEMOSS^: почтовик нинужен. Очевидно же. Пользуйся гуглопочтой.
<^DEMOSS^> гуглопочта платная
<Zogar> щито? ))
<^DEMOSS^> яндекспочта - не тру.
<Zogar> кто берет с тебя денег за гуглопочту?
<^DEMOSS^> я хочу поднять нормальный почтовик на iX  , чтобы она была доступна на 1 gb\s по республике и 100mb\s по миру )
<^DEMOSS^> Zogar: дай ссылку где гуглопочта натраивается также как и яндекспочта на неограниченное количество ящиков и места
<artus> я даже не буду спрашифать нафига все это )
<artus> *в
<^DEMOSS^> для сферы образования конечно же
<artus> дял сферы образования канал в 1 gb\s есть, а взять готовое решение от гугла нет, мдя)
<skai> artus: пральна.не спрашивай.притворись, что ниче не было и закопай задней лапкой
<Zogar> ^DEMOSS^: А, в этом дело. А может все-таки посчитать - что выгоднее. Купить сервер, промудохаться настроить, потом нести риски по его простоям/отказам/глюкам. Платить электроэнергию.
<^DEMOSS^> не зря же я купил http://pastebin.com/23y0EERv
<Zogar> Или тупо платить аренду гуглу?
<skai> artus: эт что за сфера образования такая?сфера образования черной дыры в кормане чинуш из минобразования?
<^DEMOSS^> нет - я выдираю из карманов чинуш деньги и покупаю тру вещи типа http://pastebin.com/23y0EERv или платформ от асуса :)
<artus> вобщем еще один пилильщик буджета)
<artus> чей то у меня очепяток много )
<Zogar> ^DEMOSS^:  Сколько ты отдал за этот сервер денег налогоплательщиков, о несчастный? ))
<^DEMOSS^> я не пилильщик. Я поставляю максимальное количество оборудования в определенный бюджет. и не допускаю откатных систем в свою сферу.
<Zogar> Это деньги - наши налоги, между прочим ))
<skai> покупаешь излишнее оборудование там, где справилось бы попроще.ты распильщик
<artus> а за 100тую чась сих денег можно было всю республику научитцо пользоватцо почтой от гугла )
<^DEMOSS^> там все вместе на 2 000 000 было куплено на учереждение комплектухи - щас скажу скока стоит
<skai> причем распильщик-неудачник, ибо себе не пилишь ничего
<Zogar> Сколько лет за эти деньги можно платить за гугопочту и не иметь рисков/гемора? Мы не ищем легких путей, солнце? )
<artus> skai, главное что не знает как заставить все это работать)
<^DEMOSS^> Я продвигаю нормальное оборудование. А не как в сельские школы по 20 000 продают целерона 1.8 на 775 сокете и 17" мониторы
<Zogar> ^DEMOSS^: Ваши методы устарели )
<^DEMOSS^> artus: я пока на виртуалке пытаюсь собрать все вместе.
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, ты как медведев со своей лейкой)
<^DEMOSS^> Простой конфиг заработал пару недель назад - а вот мощный бутерброд чото сыпет ошибками
<artus> нет чтоб сделать хорошо тем кому надо, мы сделаем пиар на ровном месте  там где оно и не к месту )
<skai> роисся вперде
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, лутше б сельские школы проспонсировал на предметь железа и доступа в сеть)
<artus> skai, ты ж прикол с лейкой для кадетского корпуса знаеш?
<^DEMOSS^> блин - если такой умный - попробуй сам в 23 года воевать со всей республикой и тучами распильщиков, заработать авторитет в мин образования и в мерии.
<Zogar> ^DEMOSS^: Угу. Лучше бы селероны в школы поставлял. За 22000
<skai> у меня для этого слишком много совести
<bop0hz> к нам такие сервера недоходят)
<artus> Zogar, а это 10-20 счасливых школ)
<^DEMOSS^> artus: для школ в отдаленных регионах я занялся восстановлением региональных РЦИО
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, мне типа гуглить что за мат ты такой завернул? )))
<^DEMOSS^> региональные центры информатизации и обслуживания образовательных учереждений
<artus> мне рцо как ыдвладывла , ни о чем не говорит)
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, ну и , чего добился?
<^DEMOSS^> со следующего года начнется восстановление 2х в пробном режиме
<Nikromiks> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<skai> artus: теперь тетки в школах не просто не знают компы, а не знают под эгидой РЦИО
<artus> хеее
<^DEMOSS^> дети знают компы - просто обслуживать, ремонтировать и настраивать некому
<Zogar> ^DEMOSS^: Короче, тебе дело говорят. Вертай сервер откудава брал и сделай платную гуглопочту. Твое днло - прислушиваться, или нет.
<bop0hz> во всей моей службе нет такого сервера по области..)
<artus> сколково в сфере образования) со своими нанопочтосерверами)
<^DEMOSS^> технические задания для закупок я уже взял в свои руки.
<artus> ну а то)
<artus> а я б вертолет купил) пользы столько же )
<artus> да и отбить его проще )
<^DEMOSS^> вот смотрите какие вы акулы. Человек добрым делом занимается - а вы налетели стаей и давайте хаять. Вы за бесплатно делаете такое для регионов ?
<artus> а так для очередного почтового сервера железо знатное)
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, ты не понял)
<^DEMOSS^> artus: думаешь потянет 700 юзеров ?
<Zogar> ^DEMOSS^: А сколько заплатишь за работу? )
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, пример, надо поднимать село, давай тракторы закупим, инвентарь, нее, давайте купим звездолет , он  же круче )
<^DEMOSS^> сервер этот прилагался к куче другого знатного железа
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, 700 юзеров потянет и celeronD 2.8
<Umren> artus: в каком качестве?
<^DEMOSS^> и к куче ремонтных работ, для того, чтобы классы были современными. Основная жалоба идет с заводов на то, что мы отстаем от них. Теперь же оборудование закупается современное и учить мы можем детей на уровне.
<artus> Umren, ну да, он же файлопомойку на гигабит строит) через почту )
<^DEMOSS^> artus: у меня селерон не потянул 50 юзеров с веб мордой
<Umren> файлопомойку на гигабит через гуглопочту?
<Umren> это что аз зверь
<^DEMOSS^> тока если штук 40 в облако затолкать )
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, хм, атлон 1.8 уже 10й год тянет на себе 100ню пользователей на почте, проксю, фтп и остальные радости, правда почта без вебморды, но и памяти там 256
<^DEMOSS^> http://karelia-ix.pro/
<^DEMOSS^> а у меня с веб мордой
<artus> иии, раундкуб+ nginx
<^DEMOSS^> не тряси устаревшим железом. Будущее за облаком :)
<^DEMOSS^> тем более я уже разрабатываю с кодером виртуальную инфраструктуру. Где nginx  отдельно, апачи с виртхостами отдельно и мускулы тоже в отдельных виртах
<stolzus> ох чёрт
<stolzus> серьёзные бизнесмены на канале
<artus> ато, мильенами деньгу пилят)
<^DEMOSS^> stolzus: это все бесплатно для сферы образования
<novns>  селерон не потянул 50 юзеров с веб мордой
<novns> смешно жн
<^DEMOSS^> novns: медленно работает
<novns> пентиум тянул с 64мб памяти
<stolzus> ^DEMOSS^: тебе почта же нужна? я так понял?
<Zogar> Вот так он и появляется на ровном месте. ГЕМОР. ))
<novns> courier прекрасно работал
<artus> novns, ну надо ж как то оправдывать железо)
<^DEMOSS^> novns: -_- щас создам виртуалку, отдам ей 1.8 ghz \ 64 mb ram  подниму дебиан и проверю
<novns> и как имап и как вебмейл
<novns> и даже со сквидом делил сервер
<artus> novns, дада)
<^DEMOSS^> Postfix+Dovecot+Mysql+AMaViS \ spam asassins \RoundcubeWebmail  \ maria db
<stolzus> блин, что за бодяга идёт в чат
<stolzus> * 152 #ebuntu-ru Amblnb H
<stolzus> * 152 #ubundu-ru oxothuk G
<stolzus> что это такое? кто в курсе?
<lexx_it> всем привет. подскажите, почему искы могут не перехватывать alt+f[1-6]?
<artus> потому что ctrl
<lexx_it> ещё раз. alt+f1 выбрасывает на tty1 из иксов
<[Raiden]> Может быть вопрос не в этом.
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> ты второй такой
<lexx_it> опа)
<^DEMOSS^> у меня чистый дебиан кушает 12 метров оперативки. когда запущена мускуль - это уже до 80 подскакивает вместе с апачем.
<artus> lexx_it, ты б определился для начала)
<[Raiden]> почему - незнаю. У тебя ктрл не залип?
<artus> lexx_it, искы могут не перехватывать alt+f и alt+f1 выбрасывает на tty1  противорчечит само себе
<^DEMOSS^> ***пошел проверять, сколько хавает чистый дебик
<[Raiden]> ^DEMOSS^: И в чем разница. 12 или 12+80. Какая разница?
<novns> что значит, сколько хавает
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, 30м и 600 метров на винте )
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: если у чела 64 метра оперы - то 12+80 - это уже не вписывается )
<novns> будет больше памяти - больше будет исопльзовать
<novns> под буфера и кэшии
<[Raiden]> ну если 64 то да. Видимо чел очень себя не любит
<novns> *кэши
<^DEMOSS^> ага и жестоко свапится :)
<^DEMOSS^> у него наверно отдельный ссд под свап :)
<[Raiden]> современные ос при таком объеме использовать смысла около 0
<novns> а свопа вообще не было
<lexx_it> [Raiden], не залип вроде. другие комбинации с ктрл без ктрл не срабатывают
<[Raiden]> включая все линуксы на 2.6+ ядре
<novns> был трастикс 1.5, ядро 2.3
<novns> *2.2
<novns> спокойно работал прокси, самба и почта
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: вот я про тоже. Куплена нормальная мощная железка - а они втирают что сферу образования РЕСПУБЛИКИ вполне обслужит какой-о целерон ( причем комфортно и с веб-мордой )
<[Raiden]> lexx_it: гугли или пиши на форум. Редкий по ходу глюк.
<novns> стабольно было около 10мб свободно
<novns> *стабильно
<novns> (клавиатура неудобная)
<^DEMOSS^> novns: у меня на таком железе я допускаю только микротик и не больше ( и то 6 сетевых карт )
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden]: lexx_it: глюк не редкий - на форуме было
<^DEMOSS^> вроде нашел решение  http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3311173
<^DEMOSS^> во блин - на убунте проектик хавает 980 метров оперы
<^DEMOSS^> всего 1024
<novns> ^DEMOSS^, ещё раз - большая часть памяти отдаётся под кэши и буфера
<novns> и эта память - некритична
<novns> будет меньше памяти - меньше будет использовано
<novns> посавите терабайт - так оно и терабайт займёт
<^DEMOSS^> оно займет столько, сколько укажу в конфигах
<novns> это решает ядро
<^DEMOSS^> но при этом я пожертвую скоростью и производительностью
<novns> это решает ядро
<^DEMOSS^> не спорь со мной. мой сервер справится с задачей лучше и быстрее чем твое УГ
<^DEMOSS^> двухпроцессорная платформа на 56 ксеонах и рейдом на сас дисках  + 48 гектар ддр3 против десктопа  ???
<novns> у вас комплексы какие-то
<novns> кого волнует ваше железо?
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, а ты сюда как, пофлудить пришол?  ))
<^DEMOSS^> у меня все реально. У меня есть и старое железо и новое. Старое желдезо годится лишь под нетривиальные задачи по разруливанию сети. Новое железо и новые мощности способны обслужить большой поток и при том качественно и быстро
<novns> и что?
<^DEMOSS^> все понятно - ты типичный тролль
<novns> гениально
<Zogar> ^DEMOSS^: А что твое железо - супротив датацентра гугла?
<skai> когда у челвоека нет аргументов - он обвиняет в троллизме всех вокруг.лучшая защита.
<^DEMOSS^> датацентр гугла далеко и просит денег - мой датацентр в республиканском эксчендже и бесплатен
<novns> skai, не, он всё правильно сделал. теперь все будут помнить, что у него есть железо. ровно 15 минут, пока не забудут
<Zogar> ^DEMOSS^: так ли бесплатен? кто его будет обслуживать?
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, еще раз спрашиваю, каким боком тут твой датацентр? ты пофлудить пришол?
<skai> novns: ты так долго будешь помнить?Оо
<^DEMOSS^> skai: по твоему человек адекватен, если противопоставляет высокой нагрузке десктоп и говорит что он круче чем мощная платформа ?
<stolzus> кстати да. мне уже самому интресно о чём спор
<novns> skai, что помнить-то?
<novns> я потерял нить беседы
<skai> да.учитывая нагрузку.я тебе уже сказал - твое оборудование избыточно
<Zogar> ^DEMOSS^: Твой сервер ты будешь обслуживать? Бесплатно, надеюсь? ))
<^DEMOSS^> да
<artus> skai, да у него и на нем то тормозит) куда уж проще )
<^DEMOSS^> artus: -)
<stolzus> ^DEMOSS^: вы сейчас о чём спорите?
<^DEMOSS^> о том что novns:  неадекватен
<skai> artus: ну так у нас в госзакупки вбухали уже миллиард.больше, чем википедия тратит в год.а сайт выглядит и работает как проект школьника-двоечника в 8 классе на информатике
<skai> там инфы меньше тера гуляет.куда миллиард вбухивать?
<novns> хохма в том, что спорить-то не о чем на самом деле
<novns> нет никакого датацентра
<artus> @voice "^DEMOSS^"
<^DEMOSS^> artus: так и знал )
<skai> это верх распилизма.пользуются тем, что 95% населения не знают про компы ничего и поверят в любой бред.вот и сливают впустую бабло себе
<stolzus> была шутка такая даже. что денег, выделенных на инновации хватит, чтобы купить 51% акций МС, 51% Эппла и ещё около 30% гугла на сдачу :)
<Zogar> угу
<skai> stolzus: ну на этот миллиард как раз.
<Zogar> и полстраны может не работать
<skai> а они его на один сайтец распилили
<Zogar> тупо уехать на Гоа
<Zogar> и креативить/заниматься искусством/код писать
<stolzus> ага. сайт то, вроде, на каком-то дефолтном движке сделали, помев интерфейс чуток
<stolzus> *поменяв
<Zogar> а вместо этого - понакупят серверов и настраивают, настраивают
<skai> stolzus: навальный свзялся за это дело, но это же не краевой губернатор с лексусом.таку кормушку не прикроют на радость хомячкам, чтобы было ощущение порядка
<^DEMOSS^> ладно. Потом поделюсь фотками своей няшки. потом , к концу года посмотрим что еще скажите...
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, а как там твой проект
<skai> .
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, который 100500 раз дублируетцо и не требует обслуживания в школах?
<novns> к концу года тебя уволят по несоответствию занимаемой должности
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, иди уже фсе, забросил?
<^DEMOSS^> это я передал в разработку экспериментальной группе своей - я сейчас активно занимаюсь веб-студией.
<artus> ясно, все с тобой ясно)
<stolzus> ^DEMOSS^: цель какая у твоих разработок?
<^DEMOSS^> только вместо устаревших ПЛК адамов решили сименс использовать. Там модулями наращивать можно каналлы и функционал
<stolzus> skai: вот кстати, чем больше слежу за происходящим в сране, тем больше доверяю словам Навального. хотя изначально воспринял его за простого пиарщика
<^DEMOSS^> цель? - отобрать деньги у буржуев и все сделать правильно в своей республике. А через 8 лет уехать на родину, в краснодар, купить дом в тихом месте и сделать себе лабараторию. Где бы я тихонько сидел и занимался интересными только мне делами
<novns> stolzus, у него цель - трепаться в ирц, пока родители спать не погнали
<stolzus> *стране
<stolzus> ^DEMOSS^: уфф, нормально. а продукция то какая хоть. чего этот сервак делать будет? и что за республика?
<stolzus> я хочу быть доброжелателен к тебе, но я в упор не понял, что ты делаешь :)
<Zogar> ^DEMOSS^: скоро страны не будет, все мало-мальски грамотные специалисты готовят потихоньку пути отхода
<^DEMOSS^> Республика карелия. Хочу наладить сферу образования  ( дет сады, школы, вузы, нпо\спо ).
<novns> Zogar, никогда не говорите за всех
<artus> прально, дет садам без очередного почтового сервера ну прям никуда )
<^DEMOSS^> Создать автономные центры, где умные люди собирались бы и уже без меня постоянно занимались само-развитием и вливали бы свой мозг не в коммерцию а в будущее своих детейц
<^DEMOSS^> для дет садов я на своих мощностях делаю сайты
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, покажи )
<Zogar> novns: ладно, не буду )
<^DEMOSS^> Там должны в открытом виде храниться публичные документы и информацию по садику
<stolzus> ^DEMOSS^: у тебя есть какой-нибудь ресурс, чтобы можно было посмотреть и проследить за развитием. потому что если это не тухляк, а стоящие вещи, то это меняет дело
<^DEMOSS^> Я думаю после октября все-же уделить время и сделать что-то наподобии библиотечки или портфолио для своих ребят иорганизационных групп, куда-бы они складывали свои разработки
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, ты сайт детского сада покажи, на своих мощностях)
<novns> то есть показать сейчас нечего?
<artus> что ты уже полотора года раскажываеш про мегапроекты) и как то не показываеш)
<Zogar> не настроен сервер жеж
<^DEMOSS^> сейчас напряженное время - начало учебного года и только-только открыли финансирование на модернизацию оборудования и обновление материально-технической базы
<novns> памяти на сервере не хватает - вебсайт показать
<^DEMOSS^> Завтра фотки могу показать, что примерно творится в учереждениях )
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, для дет садов я на своих мощностях делаю сайты  ! это значит что как минимум 2 уже есть
<Zogar> перевожу с чиновничьего - только дали денег, купили сервер ))
<artus> причем здесь начало учебного года
<novns> Zogar, перевожу праивльнее - он может показать фотографии к которым не имеет никакого тоношения
<novns> *отношения
<stolzus> ^DEMOSS^: отлично. покажи :)
<novns> просто какие-то фотографии
<^DEMOSS^> artus: если бы ты работал в образовательной сфер - то знал бы - что начало учебного года = это большая и мощная задница
<baronos> "это значит что как минимум 2 уже есть"  как то не уверенно звучит....
<^DEMOSS^> я покажу фотографии на котрых сам и буду  - а на фоне увидете бардак )
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, бла-бла-бла, я тебе про одно а ты мне о каких то задницах
<novns> фотографии не надо
<novns> ссылку на сайт детского сада
<^DEMOSS^> novns: ну ты же не веришь, что я имею к этому какое то отношение ?
<novns> готов повериьт
<Zogar> можно фотографии котят лучше? )
<novns> ссылку в студию
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, ты сказал что для детсадов делаеш сайты, без которых они прям жить не могут, ну покажи же , интересно ж)
<novns> сейчас ^DEMOSS^ даст сразу десять ссылок на свои сайты
<^DEMOSS^> только начали.
<novns> и все испольнятся уважения и понимания
<novns> ну или не даст ни одной
<^DEMOSS^> после октября  будет около 10-15.
<stolzus> ^DEMOSS^: вобщем ты это, как-то ближе к жизни и более конкретно. может у тебя и идея то неплохая и толковая, и может кто тебе и посодействовал бы даже. но как-то очень расплывчато сейчас
<^DEMOSS^> всего 120  садов
<novns> ^DEMOSS^, вот когда будет что показать - приходите и показывайте
<stolzus> а сайт вашей организации есть хоть?
<novns> а сейчас пустой трёп какой-то
<^DEMOSS^> stolzus: ждем октября тогда. Там как-раз может помощ понадобиться
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, значит полтора года назад ты расказывал какая у тебя тестируется мегакласная система самообслуживания всего и вся в школе, так что ниразу ненадо обслуживать, но оказалось что ты скинул это какой то группе, хотя
<artus> обещался показать , причем говорил что как только гипс с ноги снимут так сразу и покажеш
<^DEMOSS^> пойду почитаю логи чата
<baronos> в какой республике то мега проект процветает?
<artus> а сейчас оказалось что детским садикам резко сайты понадобились, хотя и без них очередь туда годами)
<^DEMOSS^> у нас нет туда очередей
<^DEMOSS^> у нас из-за демографии даже пару школ с половиной классов осталась
<artus> и 120ть садиков) клас)
<artus> а все почему, а потому что у них своего почтового сервера нету) в республике то)
<[Raiden]> можно процитирую?
<^DEMOSS^> с чего ты зациклился на почтовике одном ?
<[Raiden]> Первоначальную версию Windows 7 в России было решено не выпускать (если честно, ее вообще не стоило показывать миру – уж больно она была недоработанная), так что первый смартфон на базе этой системы появился в нашей стране только после обновлени
<[Raiden]> я до 7.5.
<artus> ))
<Zogar> про отсутствие очередей в садики - это сказки. Ответственно заявляю, что мамаши сразу после рождения сейчас уже становятся в очередь туда.
<[Raiden]> Вот в лине бы не мешало такое правило. Предоставлять народу или называь релизом когда готово
<artus> Zogar, у них 120ть садиков на 2 школы)
<inkvizitor68sl> ъмм?
<[Raiden]> а то кде 4.0 или гном3.0 тоже миру показывать не стоило
<stolzus> artus: да ладно тебе. может и правда есть чо. пусть вот покажет что есть, или хоть намётки какие :) а так-то пока не о чем говорить
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: ты аб ком?
<^DEMOSS^> 1 учереждение - 1 сервер - 1 функция . Второе учереждение, второй сервер - вторая функция. И так далее
<stolzus> [Raiden]: выпускай раньше, выпускай чаще
<inkvizitor68sl> incorrecto: привет.
<artus> stolzus, он полтора года показывает систему дублирования сетей) из разряда сгорела сетевая , тут включаетцо дублирующая)
<inkvizitor68sl> ~help
<artus> stolzus, типа раз поставил и 3 года даже никто не смотрит за сетью ) спецом для школ)
<^DEMOSS^> 2 года назад никто в ирц не верил, что я сис админом работаю. потом никто не верил, что я линукс начал использовать. соответственно после октября, когда я поделюсь следующими планами. До их воплощения и пруфлинка - тоже будет самое. )
<stolzus> artus: ну :) ладно, не буду спорить :)
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, да ты после снятия гибса обещал поделитцо результатами, так где ж они?
<^DEMOSS^> artus: опять ты про школы - изначально колледжи и училища
<^DEMOSS^> они самые обиженные
<baronos> ^DEMOSS^ это ваш сайт http://ikptz.do.am/   ??
<artus> ога, уже и коледжи вылезли откуда то)
<^DEMOSS^> baronos: нет.
<^DEMOSS^> baronos: это сайт который для меня сделал одноклассник
<^DEMOSS^> щас покажу что мое будет
<^DEMOSS^> кстати - почта на яндексе не устраивает тем, что яндекс умудрился умереть на 1 час
<bop0hz> это исторческие события
<artus> вобщем демос в очередной раз нашол полянку забористых растений)
<Zogar> а гугл не подходит? из идейных соображений - отъема денег у буржуев? )
<baronos> ^DEMOSS^ это ты http://album.karelia.pro/users/6056/258.jpeg  ??
<bop0hz> разоблачение..
<artus> класный ракурс)
<artus> школа фотографов фконтакте)
<bop0hz> не хватает эпичной подписи..
<baronos> а это сервер http://album.karelia.pro/users/6056/272.jpeg
<artus> ))
<bop0hz> с вовкой..
<Zogar> ОMFG....
<Zogar> ))))
<baronos> и вот она его НЯШКА http://album.karelia.pro/users/6056/238.jpeg
<Zogar> baronos: ништяк соцхак ))
<^DEMOSS^> baronos: не- там получше - 1200 ватт
<bop0hz> кого линчуем
<^DEMOSS^> http://demoss.promodj.ru/foto/all/#foto4408095    \\  http://demoss.promodj.ru/foto/all/#foto4408094
<baronos> я сделал своё дело, я пошел спать...
<^DEMOSS^> baronos: встретимся в аду )
<baronos> в саду? ты его еще сделай для начала))
<^DEMOSS^> без б )
<Zogar> укатайка
<bop0hz> вот так у нас в области сервера стоят http://cs9709.vkontakte.ru/u3548468/141697988/z_2ce42074.jpg
<^DEMOSS^> bop0hz: жесть -_-
<bop0hz> это еще ничего
<^DEMOSS^> bop0hz: не, я о своем зайчике забочусь. Завтра уже начнут ремонт в серверной делать, подведут хорошую линию, вентиляцию примонтируют. Сделают мне рядом рабочее место и его в звукоизолированный шкафчик.
<^DEMOSS^> а в ноябре к нему уже подключат iX
<bop0hz> рабочее место рядом с сервером не лучший вариант
<^DEMOSS^> bop0hz: ну он же не будет мне мешать. Да и располагаться рядом с ним и прочим оборудованием мне удобно и надежно. работ по пуско-наладке много и опытов тучу поставить нужно успеть.
<bop0hz> что бы ставить опыты, находиться в одном помещении с сервером необязательно
<gerf> какие нужны пакеты чтоб запустить perl скрипт на сервере апач?
<inkvizitor68sl> а кто знает толковый браузерный ФМ ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а то вот встала такая задача и фз куда смотреть
<sig_wall> inkvizitor68sl: что?
<inkvizitor68sl> sig_wall: фм для файлопомойки хочу браузерный.
<Umren> футбольный менеджер? )
<Umren> файловый менеджер? )
<inkvizitor68sl> файловый менеджер.
<inkvizitor68sl> аплоад/даунлоад мне не особенно нужен, именно для операций с файлами на самой файлопомйке через браузер
<Umren> не знаю таких
<inkvizitor68sl> было бы офигенно, если б он ещё и маунт/умаунт умел
<Umren> думаю надо смотреть в сторону веб морд
<Umren> которые работают с ашрами
<Umren> а не фм для браузера, такого точно нет
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, шелл на перле с mc внутря)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: не
<inkvizitor68sl> это я всегда могу
<inkvizitor68sl> в попу.
<inkvizitor68sl> будет nautilus over ssh
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, http://www.woweb.ru/load/75-1-0-2307
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, дык тогда webdav уже проще )
<artus> чем наутилус овер ссх )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, или http://www.woweb.ru/load/75-1-0-2290
<inkvizitor68sl> афигеть
<inkvizitor68sl> nautilus, запущенный через ssh -X полностью встраивается в мой гном оО
<inkvizitor68sl> artus:
<inkvizitor68sl> это не то, он для сайтов.
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а че ему не встраиватцо то)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: вебдав тоже не вариант
<inkvizitor68sl> я бы и по NFS бегал
<inkvizitor68sl> но
<inkvizitor68sl> когда надо перенести файл с одного тома на другой
<inkvizitor68sl> он сначала качается на локальную машину, а потом заливается на удаленную в нужный каталог
<inkvizitor68sl> и с dav так же
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: ну диалоги копирования становятся едиными и для ssh-шного, и для локального, например
<inkvizitor68sl> а удаленный архив открывается через архиватор оО
<inkvizitor68sl> правда непонятно, удаленный или локальный
<artus> локальный скорее всего
<inkvizitor68sl> не должен)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, запусти htop и глянь)
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<shelest> Привет всем
<shelest> у меня ламерский вопрос
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<shelest> по поводу 64-х битных ОС.
<inkvizitor68sl> нуы?
<shenmue> не ставь
<shelest> я так понимаю что 64-х битность в ОС это поддержка 64-х битных вычислений на уровне процессора.
<shenmue> вопрос исчерпан
<shelest> Но ведь вопрос адресации памяти это не удел 64-х битных ОС, а разрядность адресного пространства памяти и для этого 64-х битные ОС не нужны.
<shelest> ну насколько я понмаю всю эту кухню. Поправьте меня если это не так.
<artus> shelest, а оно тебенадо, адресация эта ?
<artus> или опять страшных слов в интернетах начитались и не знаем чем заморочитцо
<shelest> то есть мы можем иметь память более 4-х гигабат на 32-х битной ОС.
<Sergey_IT> а править нечего, начни сначала
<shelest> ведь так?
<artus> можем, до 64 гигов
<artus> и да , кричащим с задней парты, ну очень редко кому надо больше 3х гигов на 1н процес )
<shelest>  Вот, таким образом оффтопик не к ночи будь помянут вводит в заблуждение пользователей о том что чтоб иметь более 3-х гигов оперативы нужна 64-х битная ос. На самом деле ведь не нужна?
<inkvizitor68sl> uhhh
<inkvizitor68sl> грпрр
<inkvizitor68sl> shelest: google -> что такое PAE
<shelest> уже.
<inkvizitor68sl> shelest: а 64 битная ос нужна, чтобы один форк мог использовать более 3.7 гигов памяти
<shelest> собственно в убунте можно накатить поддержку в ядре либо поставить серверное ядро для этого
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<shelest> так как в серверном ядре это уже активировано.
<artus> это нас пришли просвещать чтоль?
<inkvizitor68sl> и?
<shelest> нет. это разбираюсь.
<shelest> то есть даже если собрать ядро с PAE то форк более 3-х гигов использовать не сможет?
<shelest> :(
<inkvizitor68sl> можно поставить linux-generic-pae и не извращаться с установкой серверного ядра.
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем собирать ядро с pae?
<inkvizitor68sl> они уже есть.
<inkvizitor68sl> всё, я спать пошел. ну точнее не спать, но спать.
<shelest> ну это Ъ
<shelest> хм.
<Sergey_IT> shelest, или вытащи лишнюю память из компа
<shelest> нет, за нее деньги плочены
<shelest> то есть до 64-х гигов можно расширять для 32-х битной ос.
<artus> у тебя памяти сколько?
<shelest> все, спасибо. пора в магаз за памятью.
<shelest> 4
<artus> ну так чего ты паришся? )
<shelest> но мало. хочу еще
<Sergey_IT> а зачем тебе еще?
<shelest> Жадность.
<shelest> 4-х не хватает.
<artus> эх, круче толлько 64 натянутая на гиг памяти)
<Sergey_IT> для чего?
<shelest> браузер память жрет, виртуалки жрут. офис жрет.
<shelest> все тормозит. бида-бида.
<shelest> а так вставить плашек и вуаля. :)
<Sergey_IT> все жрут - жизни нет, да?
<shelest> именно :( совсем плохо
<^DEMOSS^> shelest: нетормози - на 64 бит переходи
<^DEMOSS^> Вот у меня 12 гектар памяти и то нехватает
<stolzus> у меня 2 Гб
<stolzus> поделиться?
<Sergey_IT> у меня 1Гб и хватает
<^DEMOSS^> запустишь на варе w7 2008r2 datacentr  - это минус 4 гига. Запустишь пару проектов и почтовик - это уже - 4 гига
<^DEMOSS^> на систему нада 4
<^DEMOSS^> вот и все - кончилась
<^DEMOSS^> один фотошоп может сожрать сколько.... А корел дро ? - а дримвьювер?
<shelest> бида-бида пичаль! Мое барахло поддерживает только 8 гигабайт памяти
<^DEMOSS^> shelest: пора переходить на 1136 сокет
<shelest> Почему мир так несовершенен? :(
<shelest> надо ноутбук менять :(
<^DEMOSS^> shelest: меняй на десктоп
<stolzus> фотошоп, корелдро и дримвьювер
<stolzus> богатый ты, я смотрю
<^DEMOSS^> shelest: http://album.karelia.pro/album.php?uid=6056&photo=240&city=ptz и  далее )
<artus> stolzus, ну дык о детях заботитцо)
<stolzus> ага
<stolzus> не, я понимаю для дизайнеров - фотошоп уже да, часто необходимость
<stolzus> но вот на кой чёрт использовать обычному пользователю?
<shelest> не, мне нужен лаптоп. маленький и легкий
<^DEMOSS^> по роду моей деятельности - мне приходится пользоваться всем и много чего еще изучать и изучать
<stolzus> по ходу твоей деятельности, тебе приходится тайком красть сыр из барского погреба
<stolzus> ну вот что, дримвьювер незаменим?
<^DEMOSS^> стандартная ситуация. дизайнер сделал дизайн сайта садика. Скидывает мне psd - я просматриваю его, тут же накидываю верные идеи и поправки - и отправляю обратно, чтобы он с моими пометками доточил его - а после пересылаем верстальщику. Начинается замор
<^DEMOSS^> очка с кодом
<shelest> дричто?
<stolzus> кракозябры у меня
<stolzus> строка длинная
<^DEMOSS^> дрим мне нужен для того, чтобы быстро править html шаблоны
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, слушай, а ты каналом не ошибсо?
<shelest> это не тот ли кусок говна на котором клепали сайты во времена моего детства в начале 2000?
<^DEMOSS^> стандартная ситуация. дизайнер сделал дизайн сайта садика. Скидывает мне psd - я просматриваю его, тут же накидываю верные идеи и поправки - и
<^DEMOSS^> отправляю обратно, чтобы он с моими пометками доточил его - а после пересылаем верстальщику. Начинается заморочка с кодом
<artus> ато я как то все не пойму
<Umren> ^DEMOSS^: попал в экосферу адоб и не можешь выбраться? )
<bop0hz> во дает
<^DEMOSS^> artus: кстати убунту я использую как тестовый полигон и сравниваю ее производительность и прожорливость с другими системами
<bop0hz> Осталось еще фотошоп и дримвивер купить
<stolzus> я в этот канал влюбился благодаря одному случаю
<shelest> Столлман недоволен!
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, в данный момент ты только офтопиш
<stolzus> когда пришла девочка и спросила поставить CS :)
<^DEMOSS^> я люблю artus:  и инквизитора. Ну и юпитера, - хорошие люди и инквиз мудрый чел
<artus> Oo
<stolzus> и (если не ошибаюсь) skai тогда далеко послал, потому что он был нелицензионный и запретил помогать в приватах :)
<^DEMOSS^> да и скай мне тоже нравится
<shelest>  да! пиратству - бой!
<shelest> пусть мучаются с гимпом!
<stolzus> а чего там мучаться то :)
<^DEMOSS^> гимп рулид
<stolzus> там можно терпимо делать средние вещи
<shelest> не могу найти лэптоп чтоб он был лучше моего :(
<shelest> А! Прогресс застрял!
<shelest> :(
<^DEMOSS^> Кстати мне обидно за семейство линукса - система мощная по своим качествам но проигрывающая по аналогиям виндовому софту
<^DEMOSS^> shelest: огласи бюджет - помогу )
<Umren> ^DEMOSS^: ос то тут не причем
<shelest> 120
<Umren> ^DEMOSS^: сама ос - прогрессивней и лучше чем аналоги, но действительно проблема в софте
<^DEMOSS^> Umren: я про то и говорю 8(
<shelest> ^DEMOSS^: 120
<^DEMOSS^> shelest: ща - процежу свой прайс на ноуты
<[Raiden]> по каким признакам лучший? для меня лучший был бы дюймов 12 и с временем работы часов 8. Остальные харьки впринципе не важны. Хотя пожалуй ещё вес важен.
<Umren> shelest: macbook air platinum edition?
<[Raiden]> А поиграть или фотку\видео обработать я и на десктопе могу
<shelest> у меня сейчас lenovo X301. чтоб по диагонали был такой же а по всему остальному лучше.
<shelest>  Umren: ненавижу макос и тачпад их ущербный с одной кнопкой
<[Raiden]> shelest: http://www.3dnews.ru/documents/calendar/2011/june/wallpapper_1920x1200_june.jpg
<Umren> shelest: всмысле ущербный? там не 1 кнопка
<Umren> shelest: там можно до 4 настроить на нем ващето
<Umren> shelest: у тя скока на тачпаде кнопок? больше 4 ?
<^DEMOSS^> HP EliteBook с 32 гб оперативки есть )
<shelest> [Raiden]: Фу! Самсунги делают худшие ноутбуки. Хуже них только асер.
<shelest> Umren: у меня суммарно 5 кнопок и еще такая штука типа джойстика.
<shelest> низачто не покупайте ноуты самсунг, Исключение -- подарок врагу.
<Umren> shelest: сумарно, не на тачпаде?
<[Raiden]> от леново есть похожий по харькам. Но модель са не скажу.
<shelest> суммарно.
<[Raiden]> знакомого могу спросить
<shelest> ладно я думаю что он есть на lenovo.com
<Umren> ну тогда не надо говорить что у тя на тачпаде больше кнопок, это не так. Там есть еще жесты на забывай
<[Raiden]> ага
<Umren> поэтому даже твои 5 - слабовато
<shelest> Umren: Для мака у меня есть только один жест, но я не буду говорить какой.
<[Raiden]> мне лично тошибы ещё нравятся. Держал в руках правда только 1.
<shelest> тоши были хороши лет 5 назад. теперь они несколько скатились по качеству.
<[Raiden]> ..!.
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> да все этим ноуты уг по сборке
<Umren> *эти
<[Raiden]> кроме эпл конечно же
<shelest> ну синкпады  не очень уг. хуже чем во времена межделмаша но все же.
<Umren> [Raiden]: не так ли? )
<shelest> [Raiden]: тут клипа недавно показывали с пользователями эппла...
<[Raiden]> Мне лично по сборке из 3 которые щупал за последнее время не понравиляс только нетбук от msi и то только потому, что там русские буквы были наклейками.
<[Raiden]> лся*
<shelest> а вот и клип: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4hQ4J4BFOM
<^DEMOSS^> Qosmio X770-107 16 гигов оперативки и 2 харда по 500 ( или 1 ssd \ 1 hdd )
<Umren> ^DEMOSS^: больше часа работает то?
<shelest> ой, МСИ это ужас! Ужасная сборка -- например винд приснопамятный держался на скотче и даже батарейка биоса там была не в кроватке, а просто припаяна к проводам.
<^DEMOSS^> 4 xfcf ghb vfrc yfuheprt
<^DEMOSS^> 4 часа
<Umren> в режиме чтения текста на минимальной подсветке без сервисов? )
<Umren> поверю
<shelest> а если не включать, то и вообще надолго хвататет...
<shelest> :)
<Umren> ноутбук - на нем супер мощность не нужна, время автономной работы - главное
<shelest> Ну как сказать.
<shelest> у меня вот pgp юзается. там надо.
<Umren> pgp?
<shelest> да. gpg
<Umren> nfr зпз bkb пзп
<Umren> pgp or gpg
<Umren> or ppg?
<shelest> gpg как открытая реализация pgp
<Umren> и что, ты все шифруешь на уровней файловой системы?
<Umren> прежде, чем файл отправляется в озу - он расшифровывается? )
<[Raiden]> по поводу сборки и мака. Я думаю такое впечатление из-за металического корпуса отчасти. Но такие делают не только они.
<shelest> ну да, все контакты весь обмен с внешним миром шифруется.
<Sergey_IT> shelest, сижу с бука самсунг - 1.5 года - никаких проблем
<Umren> [Raiden]: там ниче не скрепит не отходит и все единое
<[Raiden]> имя конечно тоже чего-то стоит. Как гарантия качества в каком-то смысле тоже.
<shelest> бэкапы шифруются. почта - то есть вообще вё.
<Umren> shelest: и это требует 16 гигов памяти?
<[Raiden]> Umren: Это ясно. Я скрипучий ноут пока только от hp видел. Правда редко с ними дело имею )
<^DEMOSS^> это требует МОЩЩЩИ
<shelest> нет 16 гигов памяти требуют 3 параллельно запущенные виртуалки
<shelest> ну и еще куча открытых вкладок и аптайм в пару месяцев.
<shelest> хотя наверное уже больше.
<Umren> shelest: т.е. у тя на ноуте датацентр с виндовс серверами ?
<Umren> :D
<shelest> не тольок с виндовс.
<Sergey_IT> shelest, и чего ты с этим делаешь?
<shelest> QNX Freebsd
<Umren> Sergey_IT: он анонимус
<^DEMOSS^> M4500 dell 32 gb ram
<Umren> Sergey_IT: своим датацентром за пазухой он карает неверных :D
<shelest> Работаю я за ними. Впрочем, виндовую виртуалку не мешало бы снести. но совместимость с Outlook не позволяет.
<Sergey_IT> и что это за работа?
<stolzus> эволюшн совместим же с аутлуком
<Umren> stolzus: exchange server видимо.
<stolzus> его же специально затачивали под это
<shelest> на некоторых операционках сидят инженегры по удаленным сессиям и чтоб они друг с другом не пересекались приходится запускать неколько одновременно.
<shelest> таки с 20011 не совместим.
<shelest> 2011
<Umren> 2011 ?
<stolzus> дык. почему тандербёрд в убунте не дефолт
<stolzus> по одной причине
<stolzus> что он не совместим с эксченджем
<stolzus> а эволюшн совместим
<artus> дефолт )
<shelest> или с 2010 кто их бесов разберет
<artus> с 11.10 )
<shelest> в общем не совместим и все :(
<Umren> shelest: так у вас нету exchange server ?
<stolzus> чую shelest лень погуглить
<shelest> гуглилось нагуглиась поддержка до 2007 включительно. а вот с 2010 -- увы.
<shelest> ну и как админы сервак проапгрейдили вся совместимость отвалилась.
<shelest> :(
<Umren> печально работать в организации где все завязано на винде )
<shelest> плюс еще богомерзкий цитрикс.
<stolzus> жаль
<stolzus> становись начальником и переводи всех на убунту
<shelest> у админов руки из непотребного места растут и они цитрикс впинали. все только через него.
<shelest> на просьбы "Откройте хотя бы IMAP на серваке, гомосексуалисты!" админы отказываются так как "ослабление защиты"
<^DEMOSS^> j_J
<Umren> shelest: ты там менеджером работаешь на почте?)
<^DEMOSS^> у меня дома и на работе на  dfl 210 все держиться и пока нормально
<shelest> впрочем, у них просто руки не оттуда растут и они боятся тчо как только они накатят имап весь эксчендж рухнет к х%ям.
<^DEMOSS^> а как же бэкап-ресторе ?
<artus> @kick shelest не матерись
<^DEMOSS^> artus: вот кстати первая заповедь - всегда бэкапь !
<shelest> не буду. нафик кикать
<shelest> ленивые...
<shelest> плюс еще наружу этот imap все равно не выведется никогда.
<[Raiden]> в qt\kde иногда нерасторопность бесит. Например скорость открытия списка с файлами в smplayer требует некоторого ожидания.
<^DEMOSS^> а после бэкапа - можно что угодно делать. Как я - забэкапил все что можно - и давай дербанить свою домашнюю машину. Не заработало - сызнова заресторил и куришь дальше )
<shelest> так что за пределами корпративной сети работать не будет.
<[Raiden]> не то чтобы бесит , но как бы замечаешь это.
<Umren> [Raiden]: таков путь кед.
<shelest> а там превью есть?
<[Raiden]> я тут на кедах второй месяц сижу
<[Raiden]> неа
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: а не пробовали BFS ?
<[Raiden]> без превью.
<[Raiden]> ^DEMOSS^: у меня ядро с bfs и bfq
<shelest> просто открытие папок тормозит из-за определения типов файлов и отображения разыми иконками. выборка долго делается. если отключить то открывается зело  быстрее
<shelest> как в Ъ ДОС 3.1
<^DEMOSS^> [vv
<^DEMOSS^> хмм
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: на убунту нормально натянулось ?
<[Raiden]> shelest: да, похоже на то + у кдешных прог текстовые конфиги, что в плане скорости не всегда хорошо.
<[Raiden]> ^DEMOSS^: ну да.
<[Raiden]> на убунту натягивается даже лучше чем везде. Из за make-kpkg доставшейся от дебиан
<[Raiden]> собираешь ядрышко и сразу пакетиком
<[Raiden]> )
<shelest> кеды у меня оставили ощущение ощущение дешевых китайских товаров. вроде как и блестит и пластик бестит и цвета яркие, а видно что дешовка.
<Umren> =)
<Umren> такое же ощущение
<shelest> как то не прижились они у меня. Хотя кеды в свое время ставились в ужасе от увиденного гнома 3 . было это когда из арча им гном 2.6 заменили.
<shelest> хотя... оказывается в гноме 3 есть зитрая кнопочка fallback которая делает управление а-ля гном 2.6
<shelest> надо третьегном еще раз попробовать.
<[Raiden]> мне нравится всё тут. кроме некоторых падений и скорось иногда подводит. Может допилят )
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 уже будет 4.7.2
<shelest> то есть плазма по прежнему падает?
<[Raiden]> при выходе в 4.7.0 падает
<[Raiden]> и иногда непомук
<sig_wall> у /me на арчике падает, на генте нет =(
<shelest> :(
<[Raiden]> 1 из служб местных
<sig_wall> ой, палюсь
<shelest> а гента уже перестала работать как вечная бета?
<shelest> то есть начала ли она уже работать нормально?
<[Raiden]> у меня опенсусе с кедами с их билдсервиса и кубунта с кде с ппа - одинаково падают
<sig_wall> ты перепутал, вечная бета это убунта :)
<sig_wall> а в генте есть стабильная и нестабильная ветки, обе rolling-release
<[Raiden]> в 4.6.5 так не падало. Точнее падало по другим причинам - из некоторых старых плазмойдов :)
<shelest> sig_wall: бубунта бета только первые 2 месяца после дистрорелиза. потом проходит.
<sig_wall> хотя вру, вечная бета это федора
<shelest> штоб космотавту икалось за такую философию релизов. :( ну ттока по хорошему икалось -- от коньяка там или от кньяти.
<shelest> или что там у них в африке пьют...
<sig_wall> shelest: у космонавта 18 сентября день варенья, а ты тут...
<stolzus> а у кого иная философия?
<shelest> ну как бы вот он и икает после дня рождения.
<sig_wall> :D
<stolzus> федорка чтоль лучше? :)
<shelest> какая какая -- релихзить дистр по календарю невзирая на баги.
<stolzus> можешь юзать дебиан
<[Raiden]> shelest: Раньше была шутка про бутылки спирта с надписью Яд кроме русских. Почему-то вспомнилось, возможно в байке было про бананову республику.
<stolzus> не бывает нового и стабильного
<stolzus> или LTS
<[Raiden]> на опеннете была новость, что кто-то предложил выпускать убунту раз в месяц
<[Raiden]> уже не помню кто
<Nor8> Гугль предложил )))
<shelest> предлагаю рожать детей за 5 месяцев. готов не готов --не важно. Пошел пон на волю и живи как хочешь!
<shelest> надо еще одну вируалку с планом 9 поставить
<shelest> может там хоть будет счастье
<shenmue> что значит "плавающий порт" ? оО
<shenmue> тип как понять?
<[Raiden]> динамически выделяемый?
<[Raiden]> в каком смысле порт?
<[Raiden]> рендомный наверное, если речь про сеть, из диапазона определенного
<shenmue> случайный порт это оно?
<shenmue> да про сеть
<Nor8>  да, это оно
<shenmue> ппц вот назвали
<Nor8> Впервые слышишь такое выражение?
<[Raiden]> надо было назвать не сеть, а океан
<[Raiden]> данные приплыли на плавающий порт :)
<shenmue> да
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сеть вообще то к океану имеет какое то отношение )))
<[Raiden]> Хм, точно. Хотя первое что представляется мне - паутина.
<[Raiden]> сеть для ловли рыбы вообще подходит. Рыба соотв юзеры.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> А главный рыбак видимо в DARPA
<Nor8> Ну-ну, не параной, рыбой могут быть и данные ))))
<[Raiden]> ок )
<Nor8> К тому же помимо дарпа в этом окияне рыбаков хватает))
<[Raiden]> это точно
<Nor8> Смотрю фантастику сейчас, 23 век, межзвездные перелеты, а военные огнестрельным оружием пользуются ))))
<[Raiden]> что за фильм?
<Nor8> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0381940/
<[Raiden]> вообще некоторые вещи долго не устаревают. Карандаш, колесо. Арбалеты спецназ юзает.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там не тот случай )) Хотя история про карандаш в космосе забавна )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> eue
<[Raiden]> aga
<[Raiden]> Я смотрел. В целом ничего фильм. Сча вообще с фантастикой туговато.
<[Raiden]> Я сначала на другой подумал. Есть Alien cargo
<[Raiden]> тоже не самый лучший.
<shenmue> полюбас гаусганы и реалганы должны быть
<shenmue> и ридимер
<[Raiden]> У луки в 1 рассказе есть пистолет как то смешенный по времени. Короче стреляет потом уже нажимается курок )
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Откровенно говоря, не могу вспомнить ни одного фантастического кинохита с начала 2000 года. Не считая фильмов-катастроф.
<Zogar> пандорум?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Если вспомню - скажу.
<shenmue> район намбер 9
<[Raiden]> Да, пандорум неплох.
<[Raiden]> и район тоже )
<Zogar> господин никто
<Nor8> shenmue: О, да, точно, райен смешной, но это притча скорее ))))
<Nor8> А Пандорум не понравился, сатанизм какой то, людоедство, нет вообщем будущего :-D
<[Raiden]> викинги\ outlander мне ещё понравился. А знакомым не всем.
<Nor8>  В районе 9 актеры хорошо сыграли )))
<Zogar> а аватар?
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Да не, на троечку
<[Raiden]> Ага. Там ещё немного радует что главный герой просто клерк какой-то, не супергерой
<Nor8> Zogar: Мда, подводит меня память :-D
<Zogar> а еще области тьмы зачетен
<[Raiden]> Zogar: Аватар разочаровывает сюжетом. Посмотри вестерны 60-х годов. Там почти тоже самое.
<Zogar> аватар - согласен, не шедевр по сюжету. но какова картинка? первый качественный 3Д -фильм
<[Raiden]> вообще он неплох. Даже если эффекты исключить, всёравно неплохая фантастика. Перелет на другую планету, искуственное тело и т.д.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Эффектный, конечно, но что то с ним не так )))
<[Raiden]> Стартрек полнометражка ещё вроде ничего
<[Raiden]> Nor8: вот да, что-то не так.
<Zogar> были даже фотки из провинции про очереди, выстраивающиеся на 3Д просмотр
<Zogar> однозначно, WoW-анальные импульсы посылает ))
<Nor8>  Zogar: Так спору нет, взорвал кинопрокат фильм
<Nor8> Zogar: Посылает, посылает :-D
<Zogar> а я вообще ужастики люблю
<[Raiden]> Наверное не то там то, что экшен и боевик на первом месте и жадность корпорации, а собственно фантастика как бы в фоне.
<[Raiden]> незнаю как ещё сказать
<Zogar> фантастика + ужасы это прям самое оно
<Nor8> Ну так то да, негуманное отношение к природе )))
<Zogar> Пекло, например
<Zogar> Чужие - прям шедевр были
<Nor8> Не, ужасы не айс, не нужный атрибут. Кого пугать то, да и зачем?
<Zogar> ну и Хищник - прям классика
<[Raiden]> Ну некоторые ничего. Чужие первые и вторые очень люблю.
<Nor8>  Так чужие не ужасы, чистую правду показали ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> короче люители фантастики одобряют, значит это не просто ужасы )
<[Raiden]> б*
<Zogar> ну и 28 дней спустя / недель - реальный такой трешачок
<Nor8> Мне тенденция не нравится в целом, зачем кошмарить зрителя то? Вот в районе никого не кошмарят, никого не жрут живьем. )))
<[Raiden]> http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/467099/
<[Raiden]> 28 дней спустя пожалуй последний хороший фильм про зомби.
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Не, про зомбарей мне вообще не понятно )))
<Zogar> Nor8: Ну кошмариться или нет - это же выбор зрителя? И где грань что кошмарит его? Кому-то Омен будет адски страшным, а кого-то и Пила не зацепит
<Nor8> Zogar: Ну так, зрителя кошмарят, а он привыкает, вот и пила его уже не цепляет :-D
<[Raiden]> Я бы пилу запретил. Зачем такое ваще снимать. Если только для выявления потенциальных маньяков :) Пошел на фильм - покажи паспорт :)
<[Raiden]> ну в общем рамки какие-то должны быть
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: +1, исключительно для отлова маньков снимать )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> может тут чего найдете http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3395605
<Nor8>  Ноут, интересно, будет работать при абсолютном нуле? )))0
<stolzus> Nor8: абсолютном нуле чего?
<Nor8>  температуры естественно
<stolzus> он недостижим
<stolzus> :)
<Nor8>  В космосе достижим, да и на земле хватает возможностей
<Zogar> наверное нет
<Nor8> Обычный мобильник на морозе глючит, думаю, и ноут зависнет
<Zogar> Nor8: хочешь закриогенить свой ноут потомкам? )
<[Raiden]> кулер будет выбрасывать из него пыль и он полетит
<stolzus> давно ли он достижим то?
<stolzus> ты путаешь
<stolzus> к нему очень сильно приблизились, но не достигли
<Nor8>  Zogar: )) Не
<stolzus> а ноут при сверхнизких температурах - будет наверное. если учесть это в самом ноуте. т.е. сейчас аппаратура наверное не рассчитана на такое
<stolzus> но процы азотом то охлаждали
<stolzus> :)
<Zogar> а кондеры? они же полетят
<[Raiden]> есть твердотельные
<[Raiden]> или ты не про это?
<Zogar> угу, но все равно. Вон, недавно спутник запустили
<Zogar> а он не запустился
<Nor8> stolzus: Ты хочешь сказать, что температура -273 градуса не достижима на земле?
<Nor8> Zogar: Кондеры полопались на нем? ))))
<Zogar> потому что сэкономили вроде как на электронике
<Zogar> Nor8: наверное ))
<[Raiden]> жидкие дешевле )
<stolzus> Nor8: знаешь, я промолчу, а ты почитай википедию хотя бы :)
<stolzus> суть не в цифрах
<stolzus> а в физике
<[Raiden]> в дешевых мамках возможно встречаются ещё
<Nor8> stolzus: Прочитал, речь шла об абсолютных значениях, а не практических
<stolzus> и что? :)
<Zogar> А все равно охлаждать скоро не нужно будет
<stolzus> давно у нас броуновское движение материи научились полностью останавливать? :)
<Zogar> Процы все мельче и тепловыделение, соответственно тоже
<Nor8>  stolzus: И то
<Nor8>  stolzus:  Однако, с точки зрения квантовой физики при абсолютном нуле температуры существуют нулевые колебания, которые обусловлены квантовыми свойствами частиц и физического вакуума, их окружающего[1].
<Nor8> Цитата.
<stolzus> ага
<stolzus> но его не достигли
<stolzus> до сих пор
<stolzus> и вряд ли достигнут
<Zogar> только в космос если запульнуть
<Zogar> в каюте Вояджера наверное не жарко совсем )
<Nor8>  stolzus: В данном случае меня погрешности в пол наноградуса не интерисовали
<Nor8> интересовали*
<stolzus> :)
<stolzus> ну уж, братец
<stolzus> сам сказал "абсолютный нуль"
<stolzus> а это понятие именно абстрактное
<Nor8> stolzus: Вообщем, придрался к слову и попытался тролля покормить:-D Так и запишем в толстую черную книжечку :-D
<stolzus> не, ты зря так. я этим не промышляю
<Zogar> Тут тролля в Англии одного посадили, на 14 лет
<Nor8> На 14 месяцев ))
<stolzus> дело в том, что ты смешал понятия, а это и правда недопустимо
<stolzus> так что это была не придирка к слову, а придирка к смыслу
<[Raiden]> градусы не по понятиям \m/
<Nor8> stolzus: У нас тут не симпозиум физиков при ООН, думаю, некоторые погрешности допустимы.
<Zogar> лет, месяцев - какая, к троллю, разница. ))
<[Raiden]> Вообще я сразу про космос подумал.
<Zogar> а я про Вояджер
<Zogar> как он там?
<stolzus> :)
<Nor8>  Zogar: Его еще пол года будет ломать без интернета, тролля этого английского )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в смотровое окно будет троллить
<[Raiden]> я правда не читал
<[Raiden]> по ходу ночь офтопика
<Zogar> он натроллил в фейсбуке и тем самым нарушил первую заповедь ролля
<stolzus> нет, Nor8, ты вот всё равно не прав. ведь пойми, одно дело - ты это мне сказал. а другое дело - ещё где-нибудь ляпнешь
<stolzus> на конференции научной
<stolzus> может я тебя от позора спас
<Zogar> на вручении Нобелевке по физике
<Nor8> )) Я не робот и память может вполне подводить )))
<Zogar> время 2:46 и батарея 2:46 - загадываю желание
<[Raiden]> [02:47:11] [+Zogar]время 2:46 и батарея 2:46 - загадываю желание
<[Raiden]> желаю тебе поставить ntpd
<[Raiden]> хотя может это мои врут )
<Nor8> stolzus: К тому же вопрос возник при просмотре фильма, в котором ноут "Тошиба" подключали в открытом космосе к антенне и думаю, что к данной ситуации мы можем применить понятие абсолютного нуля.
<[Raiden]> в телескопах всяких компы есть
<[Raiden]> но он может обогревается или даже солнышко греет.
<[Raiden]> короче фиг знает какая температура там
<[Raiden]> в хабле
<Nor8> С внешне стороны? ))
<[Raiden]> Наверное нет. Но если там жилых помещений нет, то как бы...
<[Raiden]> поддерживать тогда нет смысла тепло. Если конечно аппарутуре не надо
<[Raiden]> и если обшивка не нагревается
<[Raiden]> чего может быть достаточно
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. Надо физика поймать и распросить
<[Raiden]> или почитать )
<Zogar> нужен один физик и один паяльник
<Zogar> и сразу все станет понятно
<Nor8> Да и без паяльника скажет, не ахти а тайна
<Zogar> Кстати у нас же теперь свой хабл есть
<Zogar> "Радиоастрон"
<[Raiden]> Баянистый анекдот вспомнился, правда не про физика. http://paste.org.ru/?g1r23l
<Nor8> [Raiden]: угу, сферический конь в абсолютном вакууме ))
<[Raiden]> как смонтировать раздел из имиджа, который был сделан с с устройства , а не с раздела?
<[Raiden]> допустим с сда вместо сда1
<Nor8> Zogar: С этими телескопами и размерами вселенной никак не могу избавиться от мысли, что где то нас обманывают )))
<[Raiden]> Так этож всё голограмма
<[Raiden]> это как бы шутка,хотя может не совсем.
<Zogar> [Raiden]: Имидж из раздела мб?
<Nor8> Что голограмма, вселенная? ;-)
<[Raiden]> Zogar: нет
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну да.
<Zogar> может это грибы?
<Nor8>  Это что за теория, из кинофильма Матрица? )))0
<[Raiden]> вот смотри, перед тобой клава, если посмотреть получше, то это набор атомов и т.д. А если ещё поближе, то получится что это сгусток энергии который пульсирует в определенном  темпе.
<Zogar> предки человека наелись грибов и появилось сознание - реальность, дополненная глюком
<[Raiden]> получается что клавы как бы нет. Есть энергия , которую возможно кто-нить мог бы воспринять как свет, если бы глаза были другие :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну это понятно, только мы за рамки восприятия выйти не можем, клава для твердая, а не сгусток энергии )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> для нас*
<Zogar> а может быть мы в далеком будущем сможем перейти на этот уровень энергии. захотел - стал клавой. Или пеньком. Или чайником.
<[Raiden]> она для нас твердая пока мы не научимся разбивать связсь между частицами котоыре её составляют. А если научимся, то всё что есть перестанет быть твердым
<[Raiden]> ой, чего это я сказал такое
<[Raiden]> ночной бред )
<Nor8> Zogar: Некоторые уже и при этой жизни достигают состояния пенька и чайника ))))
<[Raiden]> вообще ещё много вопросов есть.
<Zogar> сознанием. остается дело за малым - почувствовать себя пеньком. вот тут мощности сознания не хватает
<[Raiden]> про вселенную и вообще
<[Raiden]> и это будет не 42 :)
<Nor8> ))
<Nor8> Эпическое произведение )))
<Zogar> А я бы хотел ЛСД попробовать
<Zogar> только нет его нигде
<Nor8>  Zogar: Литр водки на голодный желудок и вот ты уже и пенёк и еще масса неподвижных предметов ))))
<ViruSkin> [Raiden]: клава это не сгусток энергии )
<[Raiden]> У меня тоже было такое желание, правда не свершилось.
<Nor8>  При принятии сильных препаратов очень высока вероятность сдвига по фазе. Не боитесь жизнь закончить в дурке?
<[Raiden]> ViruSkin: может быть. Мы просто видим пластик, а не его структуру - такие наши органы восприятия.
<Zogar> правительства всех стран жестко ограничивают доступ к расширителям для масс. Потому что если выйти за рамки - то быдло поймет - что в этом мире есть только любовь. И пошлют нафиг политику, войны...
<Nor8> Да и генетические мутации никто не изменял. Вон, первый солист Пинк Флойд пару раз принял кислоту и до сих пор из дома выйти боится, а почему, никто не знает ))))
<Nor8> не отменял*
<ViruSkin> [Raiden]: из за того что мы видим клаву, клава не становится пучком энергии
<ViruSkin> вообще то мы видим не клаву, а отражение света от клавы
<ViruSkin> вот фотоны можно назвать энергией
<ViruSkin> т.е. мы видим пучок энергии
<ViruSkin> )
<Zogar> [Raiden]: советовал вблизи смотреть
<Zogar> атомы, фотоны
<Nor8>  Вы только рабочим на китайской фабрике не говорите, что они не клавы собирают, а светоотражатели )))
<^DEMOSS^> хай
<Zogar> все, я спать - сознание меркнет
<Zogar> бб
<[Raiden]> ViruSkin: верно, свет можно назвать энергией. Только тут надо помниться, что мы называем светом только то, что наши глаза видят.
<[Raiden]> а они в общем ограничены
<^DEMOSS^> свет состоит из корпускул
<[Raiden]> энегрия не только свет
<^DEMOSS^> смотрите корпускулярную теорию света ( фотоны ) ( нейтрино )
<ubuntar> ладно вам, может вообще всё это глюк, а ты разговариваешь сам с собой, создавая реальность сейчас, чтобы продвигать  волю :)
<[Raiden]> вообще, может быть какой-то материальный предмет и не выглядит как нечто светящееся и пульсирующее. Скорее так выглядят отделные элементы, а предмет целиком как облако из них )
<[Raiden]> только не для наших глаз. Или даже для наших, если мы создадим костыль-прибор для них.
<[Raiden]> )
<ViruSkin> в теории струн всё состоин из ниточек, который вибрирует :)
<ViruSkin> и вибрирует не в 3-х мерном пространстве, а в 9 или 10
<[Raiden]> фиг знает )
<[Raiden]> создатель не оставить инфы в /usr/share/doc , прям как арчеводы.
<[Raiden]> не оставил*
<[Raiden]> это не значит что я религиозен, просто так вырвалось )
<[Raiden]> М-теория есть ещё.
<ViruSkin> в таком случае возможно мы существуем у кого то на компьютере, мы виртуализация какого то мира
<ViruSkin> как в фильме тринадцатый этаж )
<ViruSkin> м-теория и есть теория струн
<[Raiden]> А.. я вспомнил с чего всё началось. Я ляпнул что всё голограмма )
<[Raiden]> не поверите, но я даже пруфлинк сча найду )
<Nor8> давай
<[Raiden]> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/hecate_in_ua/post180174406/
<ViruSkin> красиво но бред
<Nor8> [Raiden]: "Грамотный" источник "Поразительная теоря! И до недавнего времен к ней  отнасились"  ))))
<[Raiden]> ))
<ViruSkin> "Только последние исследования чёрных дыр убедили большинство исследователей, что в "голографической" теории что-то есть.""Только последние исследования чёрных дыр убедили большинство исследователей, что в "голографической" теории что-то есть."
<ViruSkin> эти черные дыры постоянно порождают разные теории )
<[Raiden]> Ну, впринципе все теории физиков бред, пока не будет точно известно или доказано\проверено. Теория струн например родила м-теорию, где на 1 измерение больше
<[Raiden]> может всё так, а может не совсем или совсем не так
<Nor8> Угу, о чем и речь
<ViruSkin> а вообще было бы круто если мы какая то "программа", а вселенная "ОС" =)
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере наш глаз можно обмануть так, что ыб получить трехмерную картинку там где её реально нет ) Может и всё остальное как-то так работает и не совсем то чем кажется :)
<ViruSkin> а графика это голограмма трехмерная :)
<[Raiden]> хотя это сложно даже представить
<[Raiden]> я где-то слышал что пространство-время неоднородно везде. И может изменяться как-то сжиматься-растягиваться, в теории. И если этот эффект научиться использовать, то можно просто перемещаться куда надо , а не лететь. К другой звезде например.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вот тоже момент который сложно представить
<[Raiden]> А летатать мы видимо не сможем, т.к. при приближении к скорости света вроде как масса ростет и кораблик может раздавиться ещё до того как разгонится.
<[Raiden]> всё, нафлудился на 3 дня вперед.
<Nor8>  Ты сначала такой источник энергии придумай, что пространство растягивать ))) А то ракеты до сих пор считай на дровах высокооктановых взлетают, да и то не всегда ))))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Кстати о ракетах , есть такой писатель Лазаревич. У нег ов 1 рассказе была фраза, которую говорит инопланетянин: Только идиоты летают на ракетах, нормальыне цивилизации строят трмваи.
<[Raiden]> :)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-10
<sharikoff> andrex|off, ТЫЦ
<sharikoff> С иркутска есть кто нть?
<nF0rc3r> Утро! Народ, направте на путь истиный =) Как соединить два роутера по Wi-Fi, что бы второй роутер забирал инет от первого и раздавал по проводу инет для iptv приставки? В качестве первого имею tp-link 4043nd и второй dir-320 прошитый dd-wrt
<sharikoff> один в режиме вдс + ап
<sharikoff> тот который в интернет торчит непосредственно
<sharikoff> а второй как клиент к ап + нат
<sharikoff> если там ддврт
<sharikoff> хотя он и на родной нат умеет
<sharikoff> тплинк ваще выкини
<sharikoff> купи линксис =) или асус
<nF0rc3r> Сязь настроил, второй роутер забирает инет от первого и раздает ко кабелю компу, но раздавать по кабелю iptv приставки не хочет ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у компа настройки вручную или dhcp ?
<nF0rc3r> dhcp
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а приставка умеет его кушать?
<nF0rc3r> в данный момент приставка подключена к первому роутеру кабелем и все пашет
<nF0rc3r> на нем тоже dhcp
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если комп вырубить а приставку настроить так же как комп?
<nF0rc3r> правда там мост я поставил wan and lan
<nF0rc3r> хочу избавиться от кабеля и пустить по воздуху приставку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> имхо провод надежнее
<nF0rc3r> да, но и по воздуху должно все робить, расстояние между роутерами всего 4 места )
<nF0rc3r> *метра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> погугли мультикаст и wifi
<sharikoff> nF0rc3r, igmp снуппинг вруби
<sharikoff> или чо там у тя
<nF0rc3r> sharikoff: чет не наблюдаю такого в dd-wrt
<sharikoff> ну поищи в интете
<sharikoff> igmp ddwrt
<The_BROS> Кто пользуется Pidgin. Может возникала такая проблема. Ни с того ни с сего появилась группа Orphans, в которой дублируются контакты из другой группы. Что это означает и как с этим бороться? Спасибо.
<mortuary> The_BROS, ,баг походу http://pidgin.im/pipermail/support/2007-October/000154.html
<The_BROS> <mortuary> так и думал, только как с этим бороться. Боюсь снести группу. Вдруг удалятся контакты. Может заново поставить новый пиджин и подключить аккаунты?
<mortuary> The_BROS, не скажу, я им не пользуюсь последнее время
<The_BROS> <mortuary> а что посоветуешь?
<The_BROS> <mortuary> точнее, чем ты пользуешься
<mortuary> The_BROS, скайпом и веб мордой гталка
<tagezi> всем привет
<tacirus> есть кто живой7
<skai-falkorr> @devoice
<Wizard> tagezi: Ja.
<CoderFF> Занятно... http://habrahabr.ru/post/150184/
<CoderFF> вот бы поймать его
<Wizard> Da.
<gdane1> привет
<gdane1> spp блютус клавиатуры работают с убунтой?
<gdane1> у меня 12.04 lts и клавиатура hp ipaq 287a
<skai-falkorr> не думаю. они обычно с блютус адаптерами работают
<gdane1> ну как бы да, без адаптера работать точно не будут
<skai-falkorr> хотя если добыть адаптер - то можно и тройник устроить.адаптер, клава и убунта
<gdane1> в общем сконнектить я их сконнектил
<gdane1> дмесг определил клаву
<gdane1> а печатать не печатает
<gdane1> клава
<skai-falkorr> ну тут без физического присутствия я мало чем помогу
<skai-falkorr> с периферией я обычно глаза в глаза работаю
<gdane1> могу разве только на пастебин выложить логи
<gdane1> того же дмесга, или написать как я их подключаю
<gdane1> или может пнешь меня в сторону мануала по подключению spp блютус клав и прочего
<jamping> как почистить grub
<jamping> ???
<tagezi> CoderFF: странный вирус, и очень странное описание его, ошибок куча, не названы пути распространения, скрины которые даны ничего не говорят по сути )))
<tagezi> CoderFF: думаю этого вируса просто нет )
<Lamoz> ребят, привет. такой вопрос. если я на убунте запущу витруалку винды 7х64 и запущу там что нить трехмерное и тяжелое, например ВоВ, оно будет тормозить?
<skai-falkorr> jamping: протереть тряпочкой
<skai-falkorr> !q | jamping
<ubuntuhelp> jamping: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<tagezi> jamping: что значит почистить?
<skai-falkorr> Lamoz: не
<skai-falkorr> Lamoz: не будет
<skai-falkorr> Lamoz: если у тебя 8гб оперативки и хорошая сли-система, да и ядер 6-8 в проце
<Lamoz> skai-falkorr, не смешно. 4 гб оперы, 4 ядра по 3.07
<Lamoz> просто видел ролик на ютюбе, смешной такой, про день сисадмина. он там между операционками переключался почти по альт= тбу
<Lamoz> табу*
<Lamoz> хочу так же
<tagezi> о_О
<jamping> Здравствуйте у меня убунту 10.04 лтс при загрузке очень длинное меню выбора загрузки о.с. хотелось-бы его сократить до необходимого
<tagezi> зачем админу переключаться между операционками?
<Lamoz> хз, линк кинуть?
<tagezi> jamping: потри старые не используемые ядра
<jamping> как ?
<tagezi> jamping: хелп на сайте длякого вообще?
<Lamoz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4uGoFBL-GM
<tagezi> люди кстати не одну неделю потратили что бы написать его
<jamping> tagezi я в нем ничего не вижу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Lamoz: а может это удаленные машины были?
<Lamoz> незнаю..
<Lamoz> если производительность виртуальной машины будет на уровне, мн этого вполне ххватит
<Lamoz> мне надо то там, вов, корел, фотошоп. а ставить 2 системы не хочу
<skai-falkorr> поднимаешь ксен или квм и него ставишь обе системы
<skai-falkorr> тока это не для твоего ника
<skai-falkorr> работы на пару дней тонкой настройки
<skai-falkorr> и будет тебе смена системы по альт-табу
<CoderFF> А была же возможность в VMWare, чтобы виртуалка вытаскивала окна из гостевой системы
<CoderFF> Там и будет переключение между окнами по альт-табу
<CoderFF> не заметишь разницы, какие то окна от винды, какие то от родной системы
<skai-falkorr> CoderFF: не.это не для корелла и фотошопа. он же у нас супер дизайнер
<skai-falkorr> ему без них жить нельзя
<skai-falkorr> поэтому и купил за 1к американских рублей фотошоп
<skai-falkorr> правда зачем ему вов
<Lamoz> херню прекращайте нести. корел и фотошоп, как и винда лицензионные. просто винда как основная система достала
<CoderFF> Нда, странно что никто не сказал, что фотошоп не нужен, и корел не нужен, вов тем более не нужен => Шindows не нужен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он для вова шмот дизайнит.
<gdane1> ну фотошоп мне как художнику не нужен - я в другой проге рисую нормально
<gdane1> вов в топку
<gdane1> корел тоже не нужен
<gdane1> винда тем более
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gdane1: а чем же душу отвести вечерком?
<CoderFF> Инит скрипты читать :)
<gdane1> нет
<gdane1> настроить hp ipaq bt keyboard
<gdane1> с моим ноутом
<gdane1> клава fa287a
<gdane1> это даже не hid работает через spp
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "бывало перечтет он ман по перлу иль новое ядро поставит собирать"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> затролили )
<gdane1> бгг
<gdane1> а проблема с моей клавой осталась
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gdane1: думал что нормальные клавы начиная с биоса должны работать. там твой синезуб работает?
<gdane1> синезуб работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, синезубая клава работает в биосе? или она у тебя через blueman
<gdane1> не проверял в биосе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без приемника?
<gdane1> приемник?
<gdane1> блютуз донгл?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя просто клава или клава + ресивер родной
<gdane1> клава
<CoderFF> Непонятно, зачем именно блютус интерфейс в клаве
<CoderFF> Есть же масса прекрасно работающих девайсов
<gdane1> да просто эта клава лежит без дела
<gdane1> вот хочу сконнектить
<gdane1> клава http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MzE2WDcxNA==/$%28KGrHqZHJCIE9EmD1OefBPb5DHFEVg~~60_1.JPG?set_id=8800005007
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты ее лучше к телефону или планшету попробуй
<gdane1> планшета нет
<gdane1> а телеф старый - w810i
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gdane1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<gdane1> так и делаю
<gdane1> через стандартные темы блюман и блютус не работает вообще
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gdane1: http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=67179
<jamping> как проверить убунту на вирусы ?
<sharikoff> andrex:
<sharikoff>  емае
<sharikoff> ты подумал?
<andrex> да, неполучится у меня
<sharikoff> как так
<andrex> я щас на дневное поступил, со второй работы ушол на одной остался на вечер и удалёнку
<sharikoff> andrex: блин.. потеря потерь
<sharikoff> в чьи чуткие руки я передам ...
<andrex> sharikoff: а что у тебя замены там совсем нема чтоль?
<sharikoff> да есть обморки какие то..
<SergeyIT> jamping, посмотреть в зеркало
<andrex> хм, ну я на второй тож обмороков оставил
<andrex> 2х причём)
<andrex> но там винды
<andrex> а вот на 1 вой еслиб даже я не поступил, оставить тож некого, информатик есть 1 но не шарит вообще, только свой предмет знает
<CoderFF> не те пошли учителя... наш и программировал, и нас заставлял. и юниксы нам показывал.
<andrex> да тот только поесть умеет хорошо
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<sharikoff> andrex: так у тя есть кто нть адекватный на примете?
<tech-desk> А я хотел кстати по сертификатам предложить создать в гуглдоксах документ и собрать туда всю инфу,где кому и т.д можно сдавать сертификацию
<andrex> sharikoff: нет, покрайней мере линуксойдов нету
<andrex> в наш век линукс админ это редкость похоже
<andrex> хотя, в центре повышения квалификации есть 1 знакомый, может согласится
<andrex> кстати тоже Андрей
<[Raiden]> на наш век их достаточно
<[Raiden]> в любую контору заходишь, а там хп на компах
<CoderFF> ужасы вы рассказываете, товарищи
<deniska> можно просто лепить вебморды ко всему что только можно
<deniska> и тогда конторы смогут хоть на айпадиках сидеть
<deniska> мс вон правда снова выпендрились
<deniska> и придумали в восьмёрку вин онли js-приложения :3
<CoderFF> фэйл онли js приложения они придумали
<tagezi> deniska: угу, и поменять всем админам клавы, выдать им с одной кновкой "сделать хорошо" )
<deniska> а зачем компании вообще админы? :3
<deniska> если у них всё будет на айпадике норм работать
<deniska> 1С будет продавать такие коробочки
<deniska> которые втыкаешь в ближайший роутер
<deniska> и у тебя есть доступ к вебморде их поделия (:
<tagezi> ну 1с вроде сделала для линухи
<tagezi> предприятие
<deniska> это только первый шаг
<deniska> к подобной коробочке :3
<[Raiden]> в месте где я работал хп ещё странные были. с улучшенной темой. Скорее всего местный админ там ставил каку-то сборку типа зверьсиди.
<[Raiden]> в 1 из мест.
<skai-falkorr> я вон работаю там, где стоят на некоторых компах левые хр, хотя есть куча лицензий на семерки
<skai-falkorr> там вообще проблем с софтом нет
<skai-falkorr> учитывая его низкую стоимость
<skai-falkorr> вон сча приказ пришел с края. надо менять серверную операционку на 2008 и антивирусы на дрвеб. винда будет стоит 46 тыр. дрвеб 21 в год.
<deniska> Проблема винды не в том, что она денег стоит
<deniska> А в том, что винда — гøвно
<SergeyIT> и в этом тоже
<skai-falkorr> не. ыт не понял, защитник братьев наших меньших. если бы ты был другой овцой, ты бы....чтото не туда понесло. в общем она не стоит почти ничего
<skai-falkorr> эти 60 тыр - мелочи, по сравнению с лекарствами, некоторые из которых стоят по 10-15 тыр за пачку
<skai-falkorr> а заказывают коробками
<[Raiden]> все эти ваши разговоры о винде от недовольства местными де. Попробуйте кде. ))
 * [Raiden] убёг
<skai-falkorr> или от того, что на работе есть необходимость ими пользоваться
 * denis21 Юзает LXDE и рад.
<skai-falkorr> и юнити круче кде
<SergeyIT> де не имеет значения
<UNIm95> имеет если это гном 2ю32
<skai-falkorr> вово. но у венды даж повершелл сосет
<skai-falkorr> UNIm95: закопай труп обратно, грязный некрофил
<UNIm95> skai-falkorr: Я НА LTS сижу
<skai-falkorr> я тоже
<skai-falkorr> и что?
<skai-falkorr> закопай труп обратно
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, и я на лтс
<UNIm95> и 2.32 не труп там =)
<skai-falkorr> а райден сидит на lsd
<skai-falkorr> ^_^
<[Raiden]> на лсд сидят авторы копирующие макос и иос  (юнити и г3)
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0910/h_1347286430_5536666_121bd3e2de.png , а я сижу на десктопе )
<andrex> поздравляю
<andrex> прям на мониторе?
<skai-falkorr> andrex: десктоп - это рабочий стол, неуч
<skai-falkorr> английский надо знать
<andrex> я знаю что это рабочий стол
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: хош покажу свой фф?
<[Raiden]> покажи
<[Raiden]> классический рабочий стол по версии кде. В моем случае так настроен 1 из столов (они могут иметь разынй вид\настройки) http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0910/h_1347286703_8653958_197ee600b9.png
<skai-falkorr> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/59779046/Screenshot%20from%202012-09-10%2021%3A19%3A40.png
<deniska> На столе сидеть неприлично
<deniska> [Raiden]: а можно, чтобы на разных столах были разные темы оформления программ? :3
<andrex> интересно, зачем такое
<skai-falkorr> лайтвейв фирефоха получилась
<deniska> andrex: ну в кде должна быть такая фича
<deniska> это же кде
<[Raiden]> оформления программ нет. только плазмойды на столе и валлпапер
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: фи. кеды даж такого не умеют
<skai-falkorr> даж венда умеет
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: В плазмоиды еще не добавили нормально работающую фоторамку? )))
<[Raiden]> комнаты ещё есть, это как бы ещё столы но к ним можно привязат ьфайлы и программы. Что  бы при заходе иметь сразу определенное окружение. А когда гасиш комнату все программы закрываются до след раза
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ты как юзер можешь багрепорт послать   либо изучит ь1 из языков. Плазмойды могут быть как скриптовые , так и на си++
<[Raiden]> меня устраивает дефолтаня фоторамка
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так она по сравнению со скринлетовской какая то совсем никакая
<[Raiden]> запусти скринлет )
<Nor8> Он за собой столько зависимостей в кедах тянет, то аж страшно ставить )))
<[Raiden]> если страшно - живи без фоторамки.
<[Raiden]> я не вижу  криминала в доустановке либ. И активн оиспользую гтк софт в кде
<[Raiden]> правда не скринлеты ) мне там только кольца понравились
<[Raiden]> и закос под кдешное превью папки
<[Raiden]> Никакие фоторамки ) На левой изображение дня с фликр, на правой включено слайдшоу с выбором интервала http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0910/h_1347287812_7043335_d479de90a4.png
<Nor8> Не, не катит. именно скринлеты и кайро-докс )))
<CoderFF> омг
<[Raiden]> с окном настройки http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0910/h_1347288044_1651853_a10816ff96.png
<CoderFF> если бы мне не нужен был браузер, я бы вообще иксы снёс
<[Raiden]> убег на час +-
<deniska> райден всегда так
<deniska> насрал и убежал (:
<^DEMOSS^> Товарищи. Нужна ваша помощ по восстановлению загрузчика груба, после переноса
<^DEMOSS^> после виртуализации физического сервера в виртуальную средупобилась загрузочная запись. В разделе /  установлен и сам груб ( /boot )
<artus> пересетапь груб
<^DEMOSS^> 1- пробовал разные мануалы по восстановлению загрузчика, из чего удалось его установить на SDA осталась последняя проблема - запустить систему
<^DEMOSS^> потому то меню то загрузки сохранилось ( 4 пункта) но систему не запускает
<^DEMOSS^> no suck uuid....  no such partition ..... no such format
<artus> ии?
<^DEMOSS^> после этих строк вываливает в меню загрузки, выбираю нормальный режим загрузки - дальше думает секунд 15 и выдает следующее
<artus> чего, человеку который строил мегапочтовик для региона не понятно значение слова such uuid ? )))
<^DEMOSS^> не может найти уид диска
<^DEMOSS^> подставлял новый - нифига
<Nor8>  ^DEMOSS^:  Так что тв там перенес?
<^DEMOSS^> p2v ubuntu 10.04 lts   старый сервер почты мин обра
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, sudo tar cvpzf /backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys / с образа, ну исключи тама еще дев, фстаб и груб, опосля развоначиваеш минимальную систему , и в нее уже распаковываеш архив, делов на 10ть минут на все
<^DEMOSS^> ну, даже с учетом гигабитки 900 гигов не на 10 минут )
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, я сказал систему а не 100500 гигов гогна которое надо хранить на отдельном разделе
<artus> и которое потом просто перелить можно будет
<Nor8> ))0
<^DEMOSS^> В том то и дело, что делали нубы и потому /var  не на отдельном разделе или массиве
<artus> сначала понастроят упоротых систем, а потом жалуютцо
<Nor8> 900 гигов крутовато бэкапить то ))0
<^DEMOSS^> Ну, бэкапить можно  я  nas  поставил на 3.5 Тб, однако слегка долговато
<^DEMOSS^> В мин-обре 5 лет нормального админа небыло
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, а что тебе мешает с образ без вара запилить бекап, в новой виртуалке разбить как те уже надо будет , а потом залить на него уж сам var
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, а в чем прикол гогно виртуализировать?
<artus> тобиш потратить хрен знает сколько времени чтоб воткнуть это в образ - нормально, а сделать по человечески - долго? )
<^DEMOSS^> фишка в том, что перегоняется все корректно, мне нужно железную машину полностью освободить. Я переделываю инфраструктуру мин обра и виртуализирую текущую, чтобы освободить железо, переконфигурировать и апгрейдить его и построить новую.
<artus> да? и при этом перетягиваеш старые косяки?
<^DEMOSS^> Вся система уже на сервере виртуализации, последняя запара, что в корне и бут сидит
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, и что что он в корне?
<^DEMOSS^> Мне эти старые косяки лишь бы повесели до декабря
<artus> ясно, предыдущие строители были такие же как ты
<Nor8> )))
<^DEMOSS^> Там дальше все четко. 2 контроллера домена, эксчендж, остальное все будет в виртуалках
<artus> слова то какие страшные ...
<^DEMOSS^> Тэкс. Щас я заного перегоню корневой раздел в вирт, там 5 гигов всего. Как я понял у меня меняется uuid раздела и поиграть с ним нет возможности ( точнее это не поможет )
<artus> с ним ненадо играть, его надо правельный вписать
<^DEMOSS^> http://www.scribd.com/doc/35766625/GRUB2-Manual-Ru   пробовал отсюда пункты 12 и 14
<^DEMOSS^> однако по мануалу неработало, потому делал следующее - просто grub-install dev/sda
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, а те че, офф ман не вариант?
<^DEMOSS^> из под live-dvd 10/04/3
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=188752.0    Читал или в гугле забанили?
<Nor8> Там и про uuid написано немного ))
<^DEMOSS^> [vv
<^DEMOSS^> попробовать uid  заменить на sda
<^DEMOSS^> &
<Nor8> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid     А можно так, и потом руками заменить ))
<Nor8> http://unix-man.livejournal.com/10136.html
<^DEMOSS^> щас еще пошаманю
<artus> blkid не ?
<artus> или более шаманский способ найдете ? ))
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8>  artus: Первый вариант интереснее, цветную картинку выдает )))
<artus> а потом ракеты летять в мирных жителей ... :D
<Nor8> ))
<scratchx[x]> а можно как то переключаться между закрытым и открытым драйвером для нвидии?
<artus> врятли, без мегакостылей и рестарта иксов наверно нет
<Nor8> Так закрытый при установке открытый в черный список добавляет, чтобы конфликта не было
<Nor8> Одна карта, одни драйвер.
<Nor8> один*
<scratchx[x]> ну канеш с перезапуском иксов
<artus> ну выгружать и загружать то его можно и скриптом , но нафига сии пляски то)
<scratchx[x]> да хочу проверить урбан террор с ним пойдет или нет?
<Nor8> Ну и кто тут про шаманство говорил? )))0
<artus> scratchx[x], мм, у меня на проприетарном в танках 30 фпс, так что открытый ненужен)))
<Nor8> Поставь закрытый и не ломай голову, он работает на 5 с +
<scratchx[x]> да как то с ним пока косячно он работает
<scratchx[x]> версия какая?
<artus> sgfxi юзай
<Nor8> scratchx[x]:  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates    последняя
<scratchx[x]> 304.43-0ubuntu2
<scratchx[x]> e vtyz nfrjq cnjbn
<scratchx[x]> у меня такой
<scratchx[x]> но как я понял из за него косяк в урбантерроре
<Nor8> Какой такой "косяк"?
<scratchx[x]> курсор квадратный красно-синий-белый
<scratchx[x]> и не могу выбрать пункты в меню
<alpi_bel> привет
<alpi_bel>  нужна помощь
<alpi_bel> есть кто
<alpi_bel> ????
<andrex> !ask > alpi_bel
<ubuntuhelp> alpi_bel, please see my private message
<scratchx[x]> да задавай вопрос
<alpi_bel> поставил на 10ю04 3 ядро
<andrex> гг
<alpi_bel> обновляю
<alpi_bel>  и система пытается поставить драйвера и не может
<Nor8> Ядро, наверное, самое последнее поставил?
<alpi_bel> Настраивается пакет nvidia-173 (173.14.22-0ubuntu11.2) ...
<alpi_bel> Removing old nvidia-173-173.14.22 DKMS files...
<alpi_bel> ------------------------------
<alpi_bel> Deleting module version: 173.14.22
<alpi_bel> completely from the DKMS tree.
<alpi_bel> ------------------------------
<alpi_bel> Done.
<alpi_bel> Loading new nvidia-173-173.14.22 DKMS files...
<alpi_bel> First Installation: checking all kernels...
<alpi_bel> Building only for 3.0.0-25-generic
<alpi_bel> Building for architecture i686
<alpi_bel> Building initial module for 3.0.0-25-generic
<alpi_bel> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.0.0-25-generic (i686)
<alpi_bel> Consult the make.log in the build directory
<andrex> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<alpi_bel> /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-173/173.14.22/build/ for more information.
<alpi_bel> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр nvidia-173 (--configure):
<alpi_bel>  подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 10
<andrex> thx
<bazhang> pastebin alpi_bel
<scratchx[x]> люди еще 10.04 юзают???
<andrex> бывает
<inkvizitor68sl> scratchx[x], ага, особенно на серверах
<inkvizitor68sl> а что?
<inkvizitor68sl> и 8.04 юзаем
<scratchx[x]> а оно поддерживается еще? обновляется?
<inkvizitor68sl> и переезжать пока не торопимся
<inkvizitor68sl> да даже 8.04 поддерживается)
<scratchx[x]> ну на серверах еще понятно
<inkvizitor68sl> ну на десктопах народ тоже сидит
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Кем оно поддерживается, сетевыми партизанами? ))
<scratchx[x]> но явно на сервере nvidia драйвер не нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8, ым? в смысле?
<alpi_bel> может кто помочь?
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: В прямом. Откуда там офф поддержка?
<inkvizitor68sl> 5 лет же
<Nor8> А, точно, последний год
<andrex> alpi_bel: как вариант новее драйвера ставь
<andrex> alpi_bel: и чем 2.6.* ядро не устроело? чисто ради интереса
<alpi_bel> просто увидел 3 ядро и поставил
<andrex> мдя
<[Raiden]> alpi_bel: ты наверное  1 пакет с ядром взял
<[Raiden]> уже собранным
<alpi_bel> ведь оно новее
<alpi_bel> kernel: 3.0.0-25-generic (i686)
<[Raiden]> если так, то надо ещё сходить туда же и взять пакет с  хидерами , в имени которого ест ьбуковки -dev
<[Raiden]> и ещё надо иметь build-essential
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<[Raiden]> до кучи
<alpi_bel> так то оно так, но система не может поставить дрова
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<[Raiden]> показывай лог
<artus> в 10.04 3тье ядро с обновами же приехало, нафига чегото мудрить ?
<andrex> попоболь же, ломка)
<[Raiden]> зачем не важно )
<artus> угу, воткнул вилку в глаз, теперь болит голова, какие таблетки от головной боли пить? )
<alpi_bel> райден в личку кинул логи
<[Raiden]> солподеин )
<[Raiden]> если бы он это не сделал, то может никогда и не узнал бы что надо хидеры для сборки модулей и что такое дкмс
<[Raiden]> а теперь есть шанс
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> эммМ, щанс чего?
<[Raiden]> узнать
<andrex> эмм, надо новее ставить дров, 17* думают что ядро 2.4.* инстолятор покрайней мере
<andrex> либо костыли
<alpi_bel> *** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***
<alpi_bel> make: *** [select_makefile] Ошибка 1
<alpi_bel> вот что в маке логе
<[Raiden]> ну видимо баг какой-то в пакете с драйвером или в самом драйвере связаннный с тем что версия ядра стала 3+
<[Raiden]> в современных дистрах такого уже нет
<andrex> alpi_bel: карта какая?
<alpi_bel> нвидеа 6500 или 6150
<alpi_bel> в лине не знаю как посмотреть
<andrex> уу
<andrex> ну поищи в 2** версиях может поддержка гдето есть, хотя наврятле
<[Raiden]> ему ппа надо со свежим драйвером или руками ставить. Ну или отказываться от затеи
<[Raiden]> alpi_bel: вообще обновление ядра , если всё железо пашет почти не имеет смысла или очень редко.
<alpi_bel> учитывая, что поддержка 2 ядра почти никакая, а идет 3 ядро
<artus> alpi_bel, а чего тебе такого в ядре понадобилось?
<andrex> увидел поставил
<alpi_bel> может я не прав, но обновы идут то не просто так, ведь при одновах закрываются дыры, более лучшая производительность
<andrex> ссзб
<artus> alpi_bel, даа ?? а попытка впилить турбонаддув с мерса в оку только потому что оно новее нормально?
<[Raiden]> какие-то улучшения производительности были
<[Raiden]> в 3.х
<artus> [Raiden], в 10.04 и так 3тье ядро
<[Raiden]> если увидишь их на глаз , то считай повезло )
<artus> приехало с обновами месяца 2 тому точно
<[Raiden]> )
<alpi_bel> с 3 яром я не увидел ни одного косяка ,только с дровами нвидии ,а в остальном как в песне, все хорошо прекрасная мадама
<alpi_bel> с 3 ядром и груб обновился и преукрасили, под дебиан
<andrex> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<artus> sgfxi же
<andrex> поддерживается твоя видюха, даж в 304
<artus> драйвера под карточку с оффсайта, собирает само , и вообще няшка
<andrex> artus: нету в боте его
<artus> andrex, добавлю)
<andrex> давай давай
<teddyp1cker> привет всем
<andrex> яж ему когда ещё сказал, посмотреть поддержку в новых, совсем человек писатель
<teddyp1cker> не по теме немного вопрос : навскидку никто не скажет где задать таймаут соединений для mysql?
<[Raiden]> сча с хомсайта легче ставить чем раньше. дкмп научились поддерживать и вроде нуво сами  блэклистят.
<teddyp1cker> а то он слишком долго держит их
<[Raiden]> хотя может и вру. Сча пакетами ставлю, т.к. ест ьна ппа.
<andrex> teddyp1cker: /msg alis list #mysql*
<teddyp1cker> ладно)
<andrex> ppa:upubuntu-com/nvidia - хм есть ещё и нвидиовский ппа оказываетцо)
<teddyp1cker> он не официальный наверное
<scratchx[x]> как так вчера работал урбан террор
<scratchx[x]> сегодня уже нет
<scratchx[x]> ужас
<andrex> играй в сапера
<shenmue> всем как говорится пыщ!
<andrex> ть
<artus> мвахаа, мне трость подоггнали, терь я на 3х ногах бегать буду :D
<shenmue> гг... добанился да?
<shenmue> побили что ли? =)
<andrex> старый стал...
<The_BROS> что это за беда, когда в домашней папке создалась куча файлов с именами формата: .goutputstream-НАБОР БУКВ ?
<Romul> всем ночи
<artus> shenmue, голеностоп вывернул :'(
<shenmue> ну да конечно =) когда от толпы забаненых бежал что ли? (=
<artus> shenmue, :P
<shenmue> ладно ладно =) я вчера тоже траванулся... весь выходной насмарку... выворачивало только в путь
<teddyp1cker> как можно sed каким нибудь или грепом вывести число строк вывода другой проги
<artus> а нефиг грибочки кушать)
<teddyp1cker> ?
<artus> teddyp1cker, а че, читать ман по седу или грепу уже не в почете ? )
<teddyp1cker> в почете конечно просто лень)
<teddyp1cker> у меян просто такая секундная задачка
<shenmue> для нас да?
<teddyp1cker> ради нее ман читать)
<artus> teddyp1cker, твои задачки ты и решай)
<teddyp1cker> ну кто часто пользуется, для того не задачка
<artus> | wc -l
<teddyp1cker> ок спс)
<teddyp1cker> хотя можно как я понял и грепом если пустой шаблон скормить
<artus> [/home/artus]% cat /etc/passwd | wc -l
<artus> 29
<artus> teddyp1cker, отвен на поставленный вопрос исцерпывающий)
<teddyp1cker> мне это нужно было что смотреть число висящих соединений у мускула
<teddyp1cker> artus: благодарю)
<artus> [/home/artus]% ps aux G google |  wc -l
<artus> 29
<artus> G это макрос на греп
<[Raiden]> чуть больше фоторамок http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0910/h_1347302708_9224705_fc8009e5a1.png
<Wizard> Воняет фейсбуком :/
<Wizard> Привет!
<ivze> Всем привет! Кто-нибудь видел утилиту, которая снимает образ с ext4 так же как ntfsclone с NTFS?
<andrex> dd
<ivze> ыы
<ivze> не, dd дедехнет всё с мусором
<ivze> а ntfsclone хитрая
<[Raiden]> а как снимает ntfsclone?
<andrex> ага
<ivze> она только задействованные секторы берёт
<ivze> и при распаковке создаёт разреженные (sparse) файлы
<ivze> образы прикольно хранит
<andrex> вот те прикольно так прикольно dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=8096 | gzip -9cf > sda1.dd-image.gz
<[Raiden]> ivze: а тебе нудно содержимое фс или именно снимок фс? Дело в том что можно делать бекап таром. Можно и полный. Тольк опри восстановлении надо будет сначала выполнить mkfs /dev/раздел
<[Raiden]> нужно*
<[Raiden]> саму фс не обязательно если сохранять, то бери любой архиватор и всё
<teddyp1cker> или бери btrfs)
<teddyp1cker> там снимки из коробки
<[Raiden]> тар хорош тем что сохраняет права и прочую байду. и можно не сжимать либо выбрать компрессию по вкусу. лучшая xz по идее
<ivze> Меня итересовал именно эффективный снимок ФС.
<ivze> Блин, гугл всемогущ
<ivze> http://partclone.org/
<ivze> Строго говоря, tar способен прокакать хитропопые метаданные
<ivze> capabilities или Posix ACL
<artus> ivze, у тя проблемы с ентером ? могу вылечить
<ivze> artus, ?
<artus> !enter | ivze
<ubuntuhelp> ivze: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<ivze> !enter
<ivze> Нет, мне пора спать
<[Raiden]> можешь ещё пресоздать фс в экст3 и юзать partimage ) экст4 не поддерживается. Либо всетаки юзай дд -не критичен тип фс и монтировать можно.
<[Raiden]> или не думать о том чего нет, асл тар может и не поддерживает, но как бы... А оно надо?
<[Raiden]> Many old tar implementations (such as GNU tar) do not record extended attributes (xattrs) or ACLs. In 2001, star introduced support for ACLs and extended attributes. Later, major Linux distributions created their own patched versions of GNU tar that fully support ACL.
<ivze> Именно так, при этом SeLinux всё ещё идёт лесом
<ivze> Просто копия на уровне ниже ФС - одно надёжное решение задачи
<[Raiden]> ну пусть будет дд )
<[Raiden]> селинукс в убунте конкретно не используется, вроде. и копируя фс ты копируешь её как есть. А распаковать архив на чистую это как дефрагментация ))
<ivze> Это да, отсутствие дефрагментации - ещё одна головная боль Ext4
<teddyp1cker> аппармор юзался вроде
<teddyp1cker> я для него даже пару правил писал)
<ivze> Он не зависит от метаданных
<ivze> Там всё по путям прописывается
<ivze> * отучается от привычки препинать Enter-ом, блин =)
<[Raiden]> в федоре селинукс тольк осложности создаёт. Он много кому не нужен.
<[Raiden]> хотя не будем о вкусах )
<teddyp1cker> да точно аппармор в убунте щас еще есть
<teddyp1cker> хотя профили по умолчанию не устанавливаются
<ivze> Никуда не денется, думаю. Там все демоны стандартные окопаны.
<ivze> По умолчанию всё ставится, вы не правы
<[Raiden]> бтр я давно уже хочу , но что-то страшно всё ещё )
<teddyp1cker> ivze: http://paste.opensuse.org/7880950 - у меня так
<[Raiden]> может быть / такой сделаю после релиза 12.10. Там особых ценностей нет
<[Raiden]> ну может кроме /etc
<teddyp1cker> у меня все чешутся взять в руки питон и внешную шару
<teddyp1cker> сделать себе бтр на домашний раздел
<teddyp1cker> и сделать такой бекап на коленке
<ivze> Интересно, как btrfs взаимодействует с SSD накопителем =)
<ivze> По моим данным, нормально работает только ext4
<teddyp1cker> как я понял там онлайн fsck какой-то фоновый
<ivze> Ext4 с включенной discard опцией
<teddyp1cker> это наверное не круто для ссд
<teddyp1cker> хотел федору 17 постаавить чтобы корень был в ext2 а хоум bttfs
<teddyp1cker> так и не дал мне установщик сделать это(
<ivze> В википедии написано, что Trim есть
<ivze> Raspberry PI c btrfs на SSD, включенным Apparmor и SeLinux! Да здравствуют нововведения!
<teddyp1cker> ivze: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/FAQ#Is_Btrfs_optimized_for_SSD.3F - как я понял можно жить на ссд
<ivze> Ладно, всем спасибо за обсуждение! =)
<tagezi> а ext4 необходима дефрагментация?
<tagezi> первый раз вообще слышу о том что это кому-то нужно в линуксе
<shenmue> вообще то да
<shenmue> точнее фрагментация файлов есть но не такая страшная как в оффтопике... и собстна дерфагментацию делать не обязательно
<teddyp1cker> я кстати так и не понял почему ext4 не фрагментируется или фрагментируется так мало
<teddyp1cker> вроде фс как все, должна значит)
<shenmue> потому что в отличии от нтфс к примеру екст4 делает это находу
<Sergey_IT> умные люди писали
<shenmue> по мимо прочих всех прлюшек
<deniska> <troll>просто линукс и его файловые системы ломаются быстрее, чем оно фрагментируется</troll>
<shenmue> тем более нтфс почти скоро 20 лет. чо ты от нее хочь ? =)
<deniska> ехту тоже не очень мало :3
<shenmue> 4 версия вроде в 2009 вышла
<teddyp1cker> не убедили)
<deniska> shenmue: последние нтфсы тоже не так давно вышли (:
<deniska> их просто явно не нумеруют
<deniska> Вообще просто мало кто знает как под линуксом проверить фрагментацию
<teddyp1cker> если бы оно могло на лету прям честно дефрагментироваться офигенно бы зпись проседала
<shenmue> да однаж оффтопик всё так же тормозит при сильной загрузке харда
<deniska> Тулз по дефрагментации тоже не очень много помимо cp и rm
<teddyp1cker> в нтфс одних метаданных хранится хоть лопай
<teddyp1cker> потоки всякие
<shenmue> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сравнение_файловых_систем
<shenmue> круче всех exfat =)
<shenmue> файловая система которая неизвестно чо делает но при этом остается файловой системой
<tagezi> я половину систем то впервый раз вижу )
<[Raiden]> в серверной вин8 ещё появилась refs
<shenmue> выпендрелись =) нтфс переименовали =)
<tagezi> exfat - четфре года назад придумали, а чтего по не ничего не известно то?
<[Raiden]> вроде всё известно. Улучшенынй фа32 С возможностью большие файлы хранить
<[Raiden]> топовые телефоны от самсунаг умеют
<tagezi> большие - это больше 4 гигов?
<[Raiden]> нга
<[Raiden]> угу
<tagezi> я помнб как фат32 кричал мне что он весь прям переполнился, когда копировал на него файлик 5 гигов ))
<tagezi> б=ю )
 * tagezi очипятывается )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-11
<Becket> Ребят, кто может подсказать, на данный момент с телефона сижу... вообщем, после установил ubuntu монитор определяется! После установил драйверов, которые он мне предлагает, монитор не определяется...
<nicloay> Becket: у тебя иксы не стартуют?- терминал один, или что, почему ты сидишь с телефона
<Becket> С телефона потому что на работе..
<Becket> Всё стартует, просто не видит монитор, хотя до установки драйверов, нормально отображается, после появляется рябь,искажения...тормозит экран
<vladgobelen> не тот драйвер ставишь
<Becket> Дык он мне там предложил, 2 на выбор
<Becket> Сам*
<Becket> Хотя различий я в них не увидел
<vladgobelen> значит неправильно предложил. Поставь через пакетный менеджер сам.
<Becket> Хорошо, попробую..
<baronos> как заставить работать touch на нетбуке? может есть какие то хитрости? acer aspire one 725
<_d4vid> baronos, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2020719
<baronos> ыыы, а как мне ссыль открыть в weechat без курсора? :D
<baronos> _d4vid: а там случаем не про modprobe psmouse?
<_d4vid> da to samoe
<_d4vid> esho est s xorg.conf
<_d4vid> acer aspire one 725 ubuntu вот так в гугле задай .. первая сылка
<^DEMOSS^> пичаль, так и не удалось заставить систему грузиться
<^DEMOSS^> загрузчик ставится на первый раздел, в груб.конф все переписал, а система все равно не грузится ( пробовал даже этот способ http://druss.pp.ua/2010/01/восстановление-grub2/ ) в данном случае ругается на /usr/.../grub-probe
<^DEMOSS^> Причем при чруте не может найти команду grub-instal
<tagezi> всем привет )
<misha777> приветик
<tagezi> привет )
<nicloay> пиврет
<portos> всем привет
<mishka_pluh> Всем привет! Что указать в /etc/network/interfaces что-бы правильно раздавать ip по eth1 что бы днс и шлюз брались из поднятого ppp1 на eth0?
<Becket> Это снова я... проблема заключается в звуковой карте ц медиа 5.1...начинаешь слушать музыку,фильм,просто звуки воспроизводить работает через 2 колонки, в настройках выставляешь 5.1 все ок! Окно закрываем и опять звук через 2 колонки... :(
<tech-desk> через что слушаете7
<Becket> Стандартный плеер
<Becket> Хотя вообще звук опять начинает работать через 2 колонки,
<Becket> Например оповещение или еще что либо
<deniska> 2 колонки хватит всем (:
<Becket> Я привык к комфорту :(
<Becket> На форуме нашел тему..так ни кто не ответил ему..
<tagezi> Becket: скинь ссылку
<Becket> forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=169272.0
<Becket> Сижу с телефона так что не могу обращаться по имени! извиняйте
<tagezi> да, на телефонах латиницу теперь не делают )
<tagezi> у тебя такая же карточка?
<Becket> Да
<SergeyIT> а автор нашел какие-то способы (непонятные ему), а ссылки не дал... придется самому искать
<tagezi> а система какая?
<Becket> Поставлю ubuntu 12.04
<tagezi> поищем )
<Becket> Просто знаю что это будет
<Becket> Сегодня вечером ставить буду
<mishka_pluh> Нужна помощь в настройке домашней сети на ubuntu-server не безвозмездно конечно
<Becket> Пока ненагрешил какую лучше поставить? Мне гном не очень то И понравился...
<tagezi> Becket: прикольно тебе будет, она даже на винде не пашет толком ))))
<SergeyIT> Becket, посмотри разные и выбери
<Becket> А винда причем?
<Becket> Сергей,хорошо, была на диске где то 11.?? её и воткну..
<tagezi> mishka_pluh: есть официальный помошник от компании каноникал, к нему и обращайся, они платно помогают
<tagezi> Becket: это же китайская железка, бюджетная с ней - топовая
<Becket> Тагези, я знаю что китай..просто у меня в городе тяжело что то нормальное достать..
<Becket> Покупал давно, хотя сейчас может есть что...днс открыли недавно
<vladgobelen> Becket: а нормальное это что?)
<vladgobelen> давно у нас вне Китая железки штампуют?
<Becket> Влад, я не знаю :) но явно не за 300 рублей
<vladgobelen> Becket: все они из китая.. а по цене - да..
<Becket> Китай китаем..самсунг из китая, не жалуюсь..
<vladgobelen> Becket: и айфон из китая.. и прочее прочее.. Заводы там дешевые и рабочая сила..
<mishka_pluh> tagezi, подскажи куда обратиться в России по поводу платной поддержки?
<Becket> Влад, огрызок был..заказ апл для калифорнии из китая xD
<Becket> Так и написано на задней крышки
<Becket> Оригинал
<vladgobelen> Becket: Я же говорю - все там делают практически. Ибо дешевле
<Becket> Ушли конечно от темы xD как быть то со звуком? :(
<deniska> может в padevchooser поковыряться?
<Becket> Знал бы что это...я начинающий/криворукий/не знающий юзер...
<tagezi> mishka_pluh: http://ubuntu.ru/
<tagezi> там же написано синим по белому )
<deniska> падевчузер — гуи
<Becket> Дениска, спасибо, дома посмотрю!
<tagezi> Becket: на форумах написано что дрова на твой чипсет в ядре уже есть, покране мере в 10.04 стоят
<tagezi> Becket: так что я думаю нужно уже по факту смотреть, будет глючить - будем копать
<Becket> Хорошо..дома буду, поставлю, проверю..может обойдется..менял я железо чуть чуть..
<tagezi> Becket: у тебя встроеная аудиа есть?
<Becket> Есть, но звук теряется с этим буфером..
<Becket> Как ни крути
<Becket> В винде тоже самое было
<tagezi> Becket: я к тому - не забудь отключить )
<Becket> О..вот об этом я не задумывался...
<^DEMOSS^> Господа, у кого есть возможность помочь мне восстановить возможность загрузки ubuntus-server (10.04 lts) ? в наличии физ сервер, виртуальная копия с битым грубом и лайф двд с 10.04 в датасторах сервера виртуализации
<^DEMOSS^> физическая машина перегонялась при помощи конвертера от вмвари
<^DEMOSS^> 5я версия конвертера последняя и не поддерживате груб 2
<^DEMOSS^> обнаружено 2 вещи. убунта 10.10 \686
<^DEMOSS^> вопрос, если я зажму раздел пингом и потом разверну его в виртуалке - все должно будет загрузиться ?
<baronos> ну, юнитиводы с вичатом и плагином нотифи.пи как отключать уведомления осд, чтоб всю кучу мне не присылал?
<tagezi> baronos: а зачем тебе плагины? )
<SergeyIT> снеси вичат
<baronos> tagezi: чтоб знать что мне написали сообщение
<baronos> SergeyIT: ну с тем же успехом яснесу юнити и гном3 поставлю))
<SergeyIT> baronos, у тебя широкий выбор путей решения проблемы )
<baronos> гыы
<baronos> мучался стачпадом, но решение оказалось проще... в лайтдм выкл. и вкл. его заного и он начал работать))
<baronos> хотя в д7 нетинсталл графическом инсталяторе тоуч работает, а лайф убунту нет :D
<tagezi> baronos:  /help plugin
<tagezi> там команды управления плагинами
<^DEMOSS^> почему нельзя переустановить груб с лайф двд используя функцию восстановления ?
<^DEMOSS^> я указываю и hd0  и  /dev/sda  - а он с неисправимой ошибкой ничего не может сделать
<tech-desk> А точно ли /dev/sda  /?
<^DEMOSS^> да, потому как на dev/sda1  у меня корень и /boot
<^DEMOSS^> fdisk -l так кажет
<^DEMOSS^> прямо беда с этим грубом
<tagezi> я себе граб ставил с лайва
<tagezi> ф*
<^DEMOSS^> я все маны попробовал с устоновкой груба из лайфа
<tagezi> в хелпе, востановление граб
<^DEMOSS^> он у меня ошибку grub-probe  выдает
<tagezi> и не понятно, как у тебя граб может на сда встать
<^DEMOSS^> я пробовал mount dev/sda1 /mnt  #grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: http://www.debianforum.ru/index.php?topic=561.0
<^DEMOSS^> привет офф\
<baronos> все таки гш лучше оказался, и не тормозит :)
<^DEMOSS^> блин, чото странное творится. как то тупо получается, что я делаю полный клон системы, потом прописываю груб и это гумно не работает
<^DEMOSS^> grub error: symbol 'grub_puts_' not found  теперь такая ошибка и вываливает в grub rescue>
<[Raiden]> ^DEMOSS^: дебианфорум лень читать. Вся инфа выше.
<[Raiden]> ^DEMOSS^: если ты ставился или грузился с флэшки, то совершенно логичн очто твой диск назывался sdb
<[Raiden]> эти имена вообще мал очто значат без проверки.
<[Raiden]> менятся могут легко.
<^DEMOSS^> как они могут менятся если вывод fdisk -l  показывает все разделы SDA ?
<[Raiden]> http://goo.gl/jSQTY - вариан тс чрутом сделай. Т.к. после всех манипуляций  неизвестно что ты там намутил )
<[Raiden]> т.е. сначала чрут, потом grub-update потом grub-install /dev/sda
<[Raiden]> если показывает, то ок
<andrex> а лучше вообще пакет груба переставить
<[Raiden]> ну это наверное лишнее, если конфиги не изменялись важные )
<andrex> а кто его знает)
<[Raiden]> у меня личн офлэшка всегда сда, если с неё гружусь
<[Raiden]> в прочем не важно
<^DEMOSS^> хКфшвутъЖ прикол, при чруте он не знает команд  grub-install ))
<andrex> чаво там про хКфшвутъЖ
<[Raiden]> в убунте по умолчанию такая команда есть.
<andrex> хм а может просто патч не доконца прописался и ему нужно полный путь
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]:  в переводе на русский хКфшвутъЖ =)   К сожаленю я выполнил монтирование по мануалам http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery - и ни один способ не заработал (
<^DEMOSS^> в наше обсуждение вписывается способ 3 - чрут
<^DEMOSS^> последнее удачное что у меняч получилось- восстановить груб и загрузочное меню. Однако возникли 3 ошибки сразу , о чем он пишет в столбик no such uuid....  no such partition ..... no such format
<^DEMOSS^> gjckt 'njuj gjkexf. ,en vty.? ds,bhf. geyrn - b cyjdf 'nj d cnhjxrb
<^DEMOSS^> после этого получаю бут меню, выбираю пункт - и снова это в строчки.
<Isoprophlex> Видимо, указаны юиды несуществующие
<[Raiden]> Ну, мои соболеднования )
<[Raiden]> з*
<[Raiden]> какие уиды указаны не важно, update-grub должен сам вписать текущие
<[Raiden]> по идее
<[Raiden]> гш и юнити для меня выглядят примерно так http://img.artlebedev.ru/kovodstvo/idioteka/i/C45A4CB2-4FBE-45E5-8B5F-5E045BB78593.jpg
<[Raiden]> ой, чат вверх уехал, я там мессагу бароноса видел )
<^DEMOSS^> http://minedu.karelia.ru/file/boot.tgz -тут полный бэкап бута 16 метров и http://minedu.karelia.ru/file/grub.zip - сам конфиг
<[Raiden]> конфиг в буте генерируется автоматически командой Update-grub
<[Raiden]> интересн озачем народ продолжает ставить 32 бит ) Увидел в конфиге пае ядро.
<[Raiden]> больше аномалий лично я не вижу )
<mva>  <[Raiden]> | конфиг в буте генерируется автоматически командой Update-grub
<mva> если бы не дебиано-убунтушная манера делать что бы то ни было не спрашивая пользователя — можно было бы один раз сгенерить по-нормальному и забыть про него
<^DEMOSS^> Фишка в том, что это гумно ( притом еще и 10.10 ) ставил не я. Мне нужно заставить запуститься эту систему и дать ей доработать до 25 декабря
<[Raiden]> я ду маю ты не прав.
<^DEMOSS^> апдейт-груб при чруте не найдена команда, если просто с лайф-убунты - то grub-probe  ругается про немонтированность dev  - как раз то что было в форуме дебианщиков
<[Raiden]> mva: --^ причем ту тубунта или дебиан?  это груб2 такой. А конкретно в этих дистрах удобное средство для провекри и генерации конфигов. В федоре например своя команда, в опенсусе своя - ещё более неудобные для меня )
<[Raiden]> mva: с убунтой всё ок, а вот кто правит конфиг в буту напрямую руками просто ссзб.
<[Raiden]> в буте
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: как конфиг ? Есть шансы поменяв в нем чтонить заставить систему грузиться ?
<^DEMOSS^> Он какой-то скриптованный. Можно оставить только основную загрузку ?
<[Raiden]> ^DEMOSS^: не знаю. я не вижу в конфиге каких-либо ошибок синтаксических
<[Raiden]> а что-то ещё сказать не зная что где у тебя установлено нельзя
<^DEMOSS^> вс на /dev/sda1
<^DEMOSS^> корень по крайней-мере
<[Raiden]> а uuid какой у раздела?
<[Raiden]> и бут отдельно или нет?
<^DEMOSS^> а можно уиды заменить на сда ?
<^DEMOSS^> бут вместе к сожалению
<[Raiden]> не, это наоборот хорошо.
<[Raiden]> отдельно только лишний геморой при восстановлении
<[Raiden]> я не знаю почему в чруте у тебя небыло команды нужной. Може ты чрут на флэшку сделал или ещё куда-то? ))
<^DEMOSS^> я просил с этой проблемой помочь разобраться на канале убунту, но меня послали, потому что 10.10 была лажей и давно умерла ( EOL )  назвали ее и кикнули меня )
<[Raiden]> вот с этого надо начать, мне кажется.
<andrex> фз у меня отдельно и без гемороя
<[Raiden]> ещё отсутсвие команды может значить что у тебя что-то не так с фс, например файлы исчезли или побились
<^DEMOSS^> флешек нет. В виртуальной машине только 1 диск и смонтирован лайф сиди в привод ( единственное тчо лайф сиди х64 )
<[Raiden]> тогда уже другие манипуляции нужны или переустанвока
<[Raiden]> ХМ
<andrex> переставь груб всмысле пакет груба
<^DEMOSS^> andrex: с лайф сиди ?
<andrex> может просто он не полностью стоит либо повредился
<[Raiden]> можно переставить, только чрут должен быт ьсделан по мануалу, с биндом папок таких как /dev
<andrex> да как хош
<^DEMOSS^> делал бинд
<^DEMOSS^> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda  прокатывает ( только без чрута)
<[Raiden]> могу ещё послать писать на форум. ) Может там кто умней есть. мне личн овсегда хватало инфы с убунтологии
<[Raiden]> эта команда вписывает загрузчик на сда - ту тнадо убедиться что сда именно тот диск. И ещё этого может быть недостаточно если ууиб разделов менялись или их расположение.
<^DEMOSS^> при чруте, даже с биндом папок прок\ сис \ дев  - не прокатывает, ругается на /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error и там про то что дев не смонтировано
<[Raiden]> ну значит что-то не так сделано.
<[Raiden]> не туда забиндил  дев может ) хз
<[Raiden]> в общем помогайте кто может ) Я не знаю что там не так )
<^DEMOSS^> http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery  копи-пастил отсюда
<^DEMOSS^> может скастовать всех опов на канал ? )
<^DEMOSS^> пусть помогают )
<andrex> ну скастуй, заложный вызов занакажут и ещ> тоже скажут что 10,10 умерла уже
<andrex> ё*
<^DEMOSS^> а что будет, если сдвинуть диск, оставить 100 мегабайт, сделать его загрузочным и сделать его /boot ?  как на него потом загрузчик поставить ?
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^, попробуй ка перечрутиться только уже вот так сделать сначала mount -t proc none /mnt/proc и -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<andrex>  и попробуй перестаить груб
<^DEMOSS^> ок
<^DEMOSS^> ну и mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<^DEMOSS^> да ?
<andrex> ну эт в первую очередь
<^DEMOSS^> mount -t /proc none /mnt ??
<[Raiden]> сначала раздел монтируешь, потом уже бинд. иначе бесполезно
<^DEMOSS^> mount -t /proc none /mnt/proc
<^DEMOSS^> andrex: Так ?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> яж написал как
<[Raiden]> это бесполезно ) всё это уже описан в мануале котоырй был дан нескольк очасов назад
<^DEMOSS^> неизвестный тип файловой системы прок
<andrex>  /proc без /
<^DEMOSS^> тэкс
<^DEMOSS^> все примонтировали
<andrex> пробуй переставить
<^DEMOSS^> зачрутился
<^DEMOSS^> команды с судо или сразу писать ?
<andrex> сразу поидее
<^DEMOSS^> #bash:grub-install command not found
<andrex> не другую комманду в которой писалось какаято бредня про дев в ошибке
<^DEMOSS^> f
<^DEMOSS^> А - это делается без чрута
<^DEMOSS^> grub-update
<^DEMOSS^> сначала #grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda      - это чисто, потом   #update-grub  - и там уже пипец )
<^DEMOSS^> слушайте, а у меня эти файлы все есть, может быть их нужно правильно запускать ?
<^DEMOSS^> допустим, прямо из директории ?
<SergeyIT> ^DEMOSS^, а атрибуты правильные у файлов?
<andrex> ну попробуй загрузочную флеху с грубом зделать либо grub-install --recheck --no-floppy /dev/sda
<andrex> хы
<^DEMOSS^> это он ?
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^,  про не доконца прочитанную патч я уже давно писал и предлагал указывать полный путь к файлу
<andrex> тока что то меня не услышал никто(
<^DEMOSS^> прикол - пишет не найденфайл или дирректория
<andrex> хм ./File а так
<^DEMOSS^> ВО
<^DEMOSS^> не могу попасть в sbin
<^DEMOSS^> в командной строке дохожу только до proc/self/root/usr/
<andrex>  /me начинает думать что, легче всё нужное скопировать и переставить этот обрубок
<andrex> гг
<andrex> маки вс>таки неудобная вестч, покрайней мере для меня хотябы из за поменяных местами кучи клавиш и 1 кнопочной мышъю
<andrex> ё
<[Raiden]> а причем тут sbin и  proc/self/root/usr/
<[Raiden]> зачем вообще лезт ьв прок
<[Raiden]> я думаю кто-то что-то не понимает )
<[Raiden]> а при таком раскладе реально лучше переставить. До того момента пока понимание не обретется
<^DEMOSS^> Rjhjxt? ult [hfybncz crhbgn uhe,-bycnfkk &
<^DEMOSS^> Короче, где хранится скрипт груб-инсталл ?
<[Raiden]> /usr/sbin/grub-install , в твоем случае в /mnt/... пока не сделаеш ьв /mnt чрут
<[Raiden]> в прок вообще ничего не хранится
<andrex> не некоторые проги туда встают но не системные эт точно
<[Raiden]> andrex: пруф или небыло (с)   или лучше прочитай в чем назначение папки /proc
<andrex> кхм, у меня гитар про в прок из деба всало и что?
<andrex> и ещё несколько програм тамже
<[Raiden]> ^DEMOSS^: если сразу после монтирования нету  /mnt//usr/sbin/grub-instal файла, то тут 3 варианта. 1. ты не то монтируешь, 2. у тебя часть груба не установлена , 3. у тебя была побита фс и что-то попортилось, поэтому файлов нехватает.
<[Raiden]> andrex:)
<andrex> либо пути кривые в переменной
<[Raiden]> в какой пременной? :)
<andrex> path
<[Raiden]> ну это да, если только имя набирать, я же ему полынй путь указал
<[Raiden]> andrex: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/FHS
<andrex> [Raiden], я знаю что это виртуальная фс но почемуто так и работает причем))
<andrex> щас бубунты моей нет под рукой такбы заскринел вывод ls
<[Raiden]> иам может быть ссылка на твой гитар про, если он запущен )
<[Raiden]> т.к. там ест ьинфа о запущенных процессах
<[Raiden]> но реально там ничего не хранится.
<[Raiden]> это просто представление инфы в виде файлов, на нереальной\виртуальной вс.
<andrex> нет там папка gtp и в ней bin и прочее а вних файлы и это не симлинки проверял
<[Raiden]> ты возможно путаешь с /opt
<andrex> хм кстати да
<andrex> спать надо наверно
<andrex> xD
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, че, развернуть систему из аргива на 900 гигов потеряв при этом пусть часа 3, дольше чем 3й день рожать настройки груба? ))
 * andrex чувствует себя ванькой дурачком))
<[Raiden]> бывает.
<andrex> угу
<[Raiden]> чего-то меня эта проблема с грубом утомила ) Надо пойти поесть.
<andrex> переставил бы уже давно. а то файлов нет груб криво встает и наверно ешё венегрет проблем
<^DEMOSS^> в итоге самую крутую фишку подсказал andrex: Все я пошел спать, теперь можнл
<^DEMOSS^> Андрей, се равно самая удобная обувь на текущий момент это ecco biom пох что дорого, зато ногам круто
<^DEMOSS^> пл*
<^DEMOSS^> сорри
<artus> @kban "^DEMOSS^" 86400 спать
<andrex> мда разащелся ненашутку
<deniska> #ubuntu-ru — или вам помогут, или вас забанят :3
<andrex> да так на любои канале
<andrex> правда есть несколько но, если сам не спровоцирует то не забанят, если нормально спросит то помогут, а чужую попоболь нам ненадо
<Becket> Добрый вечер, а это нормально когда при загрузке ubuntu экран передергивает?зеленые точки...
<artus> норм
<shenmue> пыщ!
<artus> пыщ
<shenmue> какая тема дня?
<shenmue> artus как ваше самочувствие трехногий? =)
<artus> уже без трости бегаю , но медленно)
<[Raiden]> тема дня уже ушла. Чел нам показывал как можно восстанавливать груб целый день и ничего не сделать )
<shenmue> некачественно ребята тебя побили... надо бы деньги забрать либо по гарантии обратится =)
<shenmue> [Raiden] 1 день? вот месяц звук востоналивать после установки дров на не ту звуковуху это дааа
<[Raiden]> )
 * deniska сейчас попробует ЦИАНОГЕНМОД10
<tagezi> deniska: это чо такое?
<shenmue> cinnamon видимо
<deniska> не
<deniska> андроид же
<deniska> http://www.cyanogenmod.com/
<tagezi> цианид генномодифицированный )))
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> хм странно медиагет нет под линь =(
<deniska> хм, вроде бы норм пошло :3
<deniska> если аккум за час не посадит — вообще хорошо будет (:
<[Raiden]> медиагет какой-то левый торрент клиент
<shenmue> написькан на куте
<shenmue> а есть тока для мака и винды
<shenmue> тем боллее встроенный поиск по трекерам деляает его вполне няшным в отличии от utorrent которы с рекламой, платный и с кучой ненужных фич
<deniska> хм
<deniska> что-то даже как-то не хочется приложения из бекапа восстанавливать
<deniska> там столько ненужного уг
<[Raiden]> а зачем на платах сча делают такие вещи?
<[Raiden]> Наличие интерфейсов: 14 USB
<[Raiden]> что туда сувать-то
<shenmue> как ни странно но юсб оО
<deniska> хм
<deniska> [Raiden]:
<deniska> тьфу
<deniska> это на цомпутере?
<[Raiden]> у меня больше 4 редко занято одновременно
<shenmue> всмысле это размер юсб или количество?
<[Raiden]> количество на мамке
<deniska> 1 тачпад, 1 клавиатура, пару геймпадов, камеру, провод от айпода какой-нибудь, mini usb, micro usb
<deniska> вот уже 8 проводов вышло (:
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> убедил )
<shenmue> ну скажем : 2 телефона, джойстик, плеер, клава, мышь, принтер, + пару приблуд левых
<shenmue> на 9 штук набрал
<deniska> это на ноутбуке в общем случае из проводов только питание (:
<deniska> да и то не всегда оно нужно
<[Raiden]> ну ок тогда. вопрос снят.
<[Raiden]> вы меня убедили что производитель не сумасшедший )
<shenmue> хм... вопрос в энергосбережении остается открытым
<[Raiden]> под винду без рекламы можете попробовать qbittorent
<[Raiden]> ну и под линукс до кучи
<shenmue> помню кстати у меня на мамке старой ик порт все ос находили. но самый детальный зырк глазами так и не помог узнать где же этот порт находится физически
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Он в невидимом спектре )
<[Raiden]> наверное это только порт, без самого ик датчика
<shenmue> никогда не видел их на материнках но по идее это должно быть какой то предмет скраю платы и быть похожим чем то на фотоэлемент
<shenmue> ну видимо так оно и было
<[Raiden]> Я кстати через ик мобтировал мобилку сименс в своё время. в убунте для этого ест ьвсё.
<[Raiden]> монтированл
<shenmue> любопытно в современнах биос все еще присуствуют флопики? =)
<[Raiden]> в p35 чипсете был, позднее возможно уже нет.
<shenmue> у меня биос 2008 и есть
<[Raiden]> у меня пока ещё есть )
<[Raiden]> в 2007\начале 2008 был ещё
 * Sergey_IT сегодня флоп ножницами резал
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199077/
<scratchx[x]> народ гляньте ссылку
<scratchx[x]> почему при подключении через NM какой то кривой маршрут
<Sergey_IT> а работает?
<scratchx[x]> первый вывод через NM, второй через wvdial
<scratchx[x]> ну подключается а инета нет
<shenmue> для вайфая юзаешь?
<scratchx[x]> не для 3G
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: зачем ты его так жестоко?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: кстати, на какой по счету написаной программе заканчивается эфория "ура, я написал прогу" ? )
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: до сих пор есть у некоторых, например где IPMI может пробросить виртуальную дискетку.
<Civil|2> и как рудимент в некоторых мат. платах, хотя это уже редко
<deniska> Вот чем меня бесит переустановка андроида
<deniska> так это тем, что надо заполнять рабстолы как было :3
<shenmue> ммм... там же бекап настроек должен быть
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/android-jb.png теперь у меня жиллибин :3
<deniska> shenmue: так на разных прошивках разные ланчеры
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/android-jb-version.png
<[Raiden]> всётаки урсские разработчики какие-то дебилы. Зачем было делать из плейера  видеоредактор? )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34809
<[Raiden]> ру*
<deniska> ну кдешники же делают из просмотрщика фоток редактор (:
<[Raiden]> кроппинг или красные глаза - в смотрелке это ок. Это частые задачи дял картинок.
<[Raiden]> а захват со стола нахрена мне, если я кино собрался смотреть?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> чувствуешь разницу?
<[Raiden]> если бы они сделали автокроппинг черных полос при просмотре (мплейер это может)
<[Raiden]> тогда бы было ок
<tagezi> ну это из истоии про слайд шоу )
<deniska> ы, мне нравится желибин
<[Raiden]> кто такой желебин
<deniska> он сказал мне, что узнает, где я работаю и будет показывать мне пробки :3
<[Raiden]> или что?
<deniska> [Raiden]: android jelly bean
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> большой брат заботится о тебе
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> главное что бы не узнал где ты др... А то потом отошлет на гугл+
<[Raiden]> простите вырвалось
<deniska> [Raiden]: я ж завязал с др.. :3
<[Raiden]> ))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, нужен был тест объект для микроскопа
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, когда для диплома все просчитал (на алголе-60)
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0911/h_1347391901_9312530_dea4c9c128.png
<mishka_pluh> это снова я, подскажите как при помощи dnsmasq запретить клиентам назначать себе ip вручную?
<deniska> а это вообще возможно?
<mishka_pluh> Да, мы же можем игнорировать их настройки если раздаём им ip по MAC-адресам
<mishka_pluh> и попрошу покритиковать моё пока растущее решение здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=201554.0
 * artus всегда думал что может игнорировать дхцпу принудиловкой
 * mishka_pluh был солидарен с artus в этом вопросе до сегодняшнего дня...
<artus> mishka_pluh, по мне так продавец газеты правда не в праве запретить читать клиенту что либо окромя этой же правды )) как минимум у покупателя своя библилтека может быть собрана ))
<artus> тут уже ругой вариант, пропустит ли его с вручную забитым ip , но вот запретить менять - никак )
<mishka_pluh> Подскажи пожалуйста, если мы не можем игнорировать ip назначенные клиенту самому-себе, как не пропускать в сеть клиента с самостоятельно указанным ip?
<artus> выпускать только разрешенные ip )
<artus> а остальное вообще не волнует)
<artus> так, 443й же порт у нас секурный?
<deniska> https
<artus> deniska, я на предмет прокинуть
<denis21> mishka_pluh: Прявязка по мак адресу не?
<denis21> Привязка*
<_d4vid> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=186769.0 может кому пригодится..
<korridor> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<korridor> Здравствуйте;) есть ли бодрствущие на канале?
<[Raiden]> есть
<korridor> Доброй ночи ;) я за советом/с вопросом
<korridor> не могу разобраться/совладать с консольной утилитой 'proxycheck'. Слабый английский не дает усвоить man. Поможешь?)
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> не пользовался
<[Raiden]> гугли примеры
<[Raiden]> или напиши на форум
<artus> или забить в гугл proxycheck ubuntu и фильтр на русиш выбрать, не вариант?
<korridor> пробовал, разумеется;)
<artus> нифига ты не пробовал
<korridor> и на русиш и на инглиш
<korridor> везде пример схожий и взят из mana
<artus> мне когдато для того чтоб его запустить потребовалось полторы минуты, а так как я копипастил то даже не помню чего делал)
<korridor> а мне как-то и часа-двух не хватает. Не могу понять, что он от меня требует
<artus> korridor, ммм, и каким же боком искалка проксей теперь стала касатцо убунты?
<[Raiden]> ))
<korridor> artus, а кто сказал, что это искалка? Я пользуюсь убунтой, мне нужно проверить прокси на валидность, выбрал это средство
<[Raiden]> фирменный вопрос артуса
<korridor> для поиска средства другие :) с ними все в порядке
<artus> korridor, ну так того, если не можеш осилить то разраба спрашивай, ага )) ато понабигают недохацкеры
<korridor> artus, обязательно
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-12
<skai-falkorr> чечекакче?
<constantin> Ура я тут )
<constantin> Привет народ!
<Areks> Приветсвую господа, подскажите, имеется сервак, хочу на нем потестить возможность отправки почты, конекчусь по телнету к 25 порту локал хоста и пытаюсь послать письмо, в итоге письмо не приходит и в логах пусто, есть ли у вас идеи как потестить?
<nicloay> Areks: логи почитать ?
<Areks> nicloay: в логах пусто, я писал
<nicloay> ты со своего сервера отправку почты тестишь?
<nicloay> или через свой сервер отправку почты
<Areks> nicloay: со своего
<nicloay> Areks: получается почта от тебя к твоему серверу приходит а от него к удаленному уже не идет ?
<Areks> в смысле от меня к моему серверу?
<Areks> я прямо на сервер захожу по ssh и через телнет на localhost 25 дальше пробую отправить письмо
<nicloay> отправить письмо на локалхост?
<Areks> не отправляю на постовый ящик скажем в тотже gmail
<nicloay> помоему тебе тогда надо делать telnet gmail 25 , нет?, я вобще не спец в почте, но один раз настраивал постфикс
<nicloay> если хочешь проверить отсылает ли сервер вобще или нет, тогда юзай sendmail  или еще какой почтовый клиент
<Amblnb> Возникла проблема, установилось какое-то обновление и потёрло либре офис и теперь они мне выдаёт при установке что пакет зависит от таких-то пакето но они небудут установлены О_о
<artus> дистапгрейд сделай
<Amblnb> Что значит дист?
<artus> Amblnb, ты да 3 года не выучил команды обновления аптгета? )
<artus> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Amblnb> Тоесть ОСь обновить? ) Лучше я на другой диск поставлю.
<artus> зачем?
<artus> если ты не добавлял репы с новым релизом то чего боятцо?
<Amblnb> Мне там пустяковый документ сделать, либра слетала и не ставится, гугл заглючил..
<artus> ну абиворд заюзай для пустякового
<Amblnb> Я много чего в репы добавлял
<artus> вобщем делай и не паришся, если вылезет обнов метров на 900 тогда будеш волноватцо )
<Amblnb> Сказало никаких обновлений и нечё невыполнило. При попытке установить либру таже петрушка
<Amblnb> Абиворд пошёл.
<kirillka> äîáðûé äåíü, íà ubuntu-ñåðâåðå ìîæíî îðãàíèçîâàòü webinar'û? Ãäå ìîæíî ïî÷èòàòü ïðî íàñòðîéêó? Èëè êàêèå èç OSS ìîæíî çàþçàòü, êîòîðûå çàðàáîòàþò òàì?
<deniska> kirillka: UTF-8. Do you speak it?
<kirillka> deniska: yes
<kirillka> one sec
<kirillka> òàê ëó÷øå?
<ubuntuhelp> kirillka! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<kirillka> так лучше?
<skai-falkorr> fuf
<skai-falkorr> deniska: ты забыл добавить то, за что тебя бы побанили на сутки:)
<skai-falkorr> нууу на полсуток.за каноничЪность оригинала
<kirillka> блин.. зато история потерялась...  прошу прощения.. клиент обновил, и настройки сбились...
<kirillka> вопрос был в следующем: существуют ли OpenSource решения для организации webinar'ов на сервере ubuntu?
<skai-falkorr> да
<kirillka> skai-falkorr: а какие?
<skai-falkorr> it depends
<constantin> Всем привет
<constantin> Народ, подскажите где можно скачать Криптопро для ubuntu
<skai-falkorr> на сайте у них была
<skai-falkorr> ляпих версия
<constantin> регистрация требуется
<constantin> может кто нибудь на файловый обменник положит ?
<constantin> буду очень признателен ;-)
<skai-falkorr> если ток с работы
<constantin> т.е. сегодня ни как ?
<skai-falkorr> я уже дома
<skai-falkorr> у меня рабочий день закончился
<constantin> я опять тут
<constantin> <skai-falkorr> что писал, у меня коллеги интернет отлючили случайнор
<constantin> *случайно
<CoderFF> а чего такого то, не зарегистрироваться?
<constantin> да уже
<constantin> сейчас буду собирать
<constantin> КриптоПро реально работает на ubuntu,  в моем случае xubuntu...хотя ни какой разницы
<deniska> Кстати, никому скидка 75% на портал2 не нужна? :3
<skai-falkorr> не.в игры не играю.
<andrex> ку
<baronos> ку
<NoOova> artus:
<NoOova> artus: http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6611/39840933.0/0_8b748_d2ef5d75_L.jpg
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: подарок жене?
<skai-falkorr> оно вибрирует?
<deniska> Какая пошлость
<skai-falkorr> или хотяб музыку играет?
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: для тебя все что угодно
<deniska> skai-falkorr: я думаю там есть мультитач
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: тогда помой для меня машину
<NoOova> машина ещё не пользованная. бери и пользуйся
<NoOova> вкручивать по часовой стрелке
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: не.помой мою машину
<skai-falkorr> гараж я тебе открою
<skai-falkorr> тока не поцарапай
<deniska> Все уже решили себе айфон5 взять? (:
<skai-falkorr> @voice deniska
<deniska> Тьфу на вас :3
<chapt> NoOova: это на какую частоту?
<chapt> на 433 чтоли?
<NoOova> chapt: поидее 2.43 но немного не тот диаметр трубы
<chapt> NoOova:  просто длина смутила
<NoOova> а разве не чем длиннее тем лучше?
<chapt> для 2.43 спиральная антена длиновата кажется
<NoOova> тут 14 витков
<chapt> NoOova:  согласовывал?
<NoOova> через 27 мм, на диаметр 34мм
<chapt> вообще не всегда чем длиннее тем лучше
<chapt> обычно на полдлины считают и не парятся
<NoOova> хз я по ману делал.
<chapt> я про согласование волнового сопротивления антенны
<chapt> а, ну если по ману, можно надеяться что хотя бы в манне расчитывала
<chapt> *расчитывали
<deniska> Хм, у меня дача 35 км отсюда, никакой антенной не добить (:
<Civil|2> deniska: рекод дальности передачи wifi сигнала помоему 100 с чем-то км по прямой
<Civil|2> 802.11b
<deniska> ну хм
<deniska> это уже явно на мощностях выше которых можно (:
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если он такое у себя сделает за ним придут пеленгаторы
<Civil|2> deniska: это помоему ubiquiti xtremerange/superrange, там 600мВт мощность
<Civil|2> хотя да, выше допустимой :(
<deniska> (Хм, а в андроиде 4.1 даже пасхалка круче, чем в предыдущих)
<chapt> вроде по вафле по дальности 300 км слышал рекорд
<skai-falkorr> кто нить смотрел теорию большого взрыва?
<chapt> и
<skai-falkorr> кажись я вылетел
<andrex> не не показалось, вылетел
<skai-falkorr> притом вылетел не ток я, но и знц
<deniska> skai-falkorr: я смотрел
<mva> <JohnDoe_71Rus> | если он такое у себя сделает за ним придут пеленгаторы
<mva> не придут
<skai-falkorr> chapt: вот там была серия, где шелдон учился актерству, чтобы быть лучшим учителем. и там была фраза, что шелдон видит единственное объяснение того, что пенни торгует йогуртом и обувью в импровизации - что это ментальная клиника
<skai-falkorr> для душевно больных. я вот подумал... они не видели почты россии
<mva> ну, точнее, я не проверял, но былует мнение что в диапазонах 2,4GHz, 5GHz, 24GHz уже никто не следит
<skai-falkorr> mva: а 24 ггц - эт чего частота?
<chapt> skai-falkorr: свободная с макс мощностью 100 мвт
<skai-falkorr> тобиш не используется?
<chapt> нет тобишь выделена радиолюбителям
<chapt> а за 2.4 и  5 не следят? ну ну
<skai-falkorr> я наверное скажу глупость, но я думал, что с повышением частоты растет необходимость в повышении мощности, чтобьы maintain текущую дальность пробоя
<deniska> Ну я думаю что если в 2.4 что-то мощное возникнет и будет мешать остальным, возьмут, да найдут источник помех :3
<chapt> ну вообще ты прав, с повышением частоты  дальность при той же мощности и том же усилении антены падает
<skai-falkorr> chapt: фух. а я думал, что уже слешка винут
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34810
<CoderFF> с повышением частоты увеличивается магнитный поток
<mva> >> магнитный
<mva> okay
<skai-falkorr> i think i will listen to the music with vlc, not rhuthmbox or other players
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yVpbFMhOAwE#!
<deniska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGvHNNOLnCk
<UA1000> Мои поздравления коллеги )))
<_d4vid> ?
<[Raiden]> айфон5 вышел?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> или кде 4.9.1 наконец портировали?
<[Raiden]> с чем поздравление?
<amigo> 256 День в году
<UA1000> АХАХАХ, кстати 256 это уже тепло )
<[Raiden]> я тут себе роса плейер собрал. Может видели в новостях. Захват производит в вебм и с потерей кадров.
<[Raiden]> Теперь это не только неудобный плейер ,но ещё и плохая хваталка
<amigo> ))
<deniska> Хм
<deniska> Под линукс нет хорошей скринкастилки
<deniska> Чтоб прям вообще зашибись (:
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<skif> а я спросить хотел.. насколько опасно, что в cookis есть http
<[Raiden]> тебе надо где-то в другом месте спросить
<rekcuFniarB> deniska: recordmydesktop работает же
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/635073 - и про убунту тоже
<[Raiden]> видео там смотрите
<deniska> rekcuFniarB: так себе он работает
<deniska> майнкрафтик он точно не снимет в 30 фпс (:
<deniska> и потом он очень долго думает над перекодированием
<rekcuFniarB> Ну в играх не знаю, не играю ибо.
<deniska> которое ни на паузу не поставишь, ни отложишь до лучших времён
<rekcuFniarB> У меня так пишет http://videobin.org/+60q/6no.html
<deniska> ОБОИ T_T
<artus> ffmpeg -f x11grab -s `xdpyinfo | grep 'dimensions:'|awk '{print $2}'` -r 30 -i :0.0 -vcodec mpeg4 -sameq -y ~/video.mp4 и всех делов
<deniska> когда я ффмпегом пытаюсь маенкрафт писать
<deniska> его раз в 10 секунд как-то сильно заедает
<deniska> ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1366x768 -i :0.0 -sameq -acodec pcm_s16le -threads 2 `date +%F-%H%M%S`.avi
<deniska> мой однострочник (:
<artus> ну тестил писалку при сборке в 3 потока на 2х ядрах и проигрывании 1080 , ниче не тупило
<[Raiden]> в мпег4 может быть накладно. Тормозить может или пропускать кадры имхо
<deniska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgvKGlKAXOU вот как-то так, хотя тут особой динамики нет
<deniska> просто разница в плавной прокрутке между гтк3 и её отсутствием в гтк2
<artus> deniska, фича из разряда - пока носом не ткнеш , никто внимание не обращает)
<deniska> artus: и тем не менее ощущения очень разные :3
<deniska> когда тачпадом-то пользуешься
<deniska> в фф например якобы есть плавная прокрутка
<^DEMOSS^> Привет всем
<deniska> но по факту она не работает с тачпадом так, как должна работать
<denis21> http://www.xakep.ru/post/58206/ Хм
<artus> denis21, а свежее ничего нет?
<denis21> Да вот интересно, что-за баг то.
<[Raiden]> у дебиана руки чисты. он распространяется ас ис
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> как и убунта кстати. абсолютели ноу варанти
<artus> Opera в пакетах отсутствует и не установилась даже с расширением .deb... здаетцо мне руки то во всем виноваты :D
<artus> то у них автоапдейты на серверах, хотя по дефолту они если че выключены, то еще кая то фигня ))
<denis21> Ага. Там кстати тоже, чую какой-то пьяный придурок накопался, наварил делов, а потом свалил всё на баг.
<[Raiden]> чего-то 4.9.1 долго в бэкпорты не попадает. А опенсусе 2 дня назад уже обновил.
<[Raiden]> может конечн озаняты релизом, но как бы. Мне как юзеру всеравн очем они там заняты
<[Raiden]> :)
<rekcuFniarB> Не компилится может быть :D
<[Raiden]> может и так. ) я кстати вчера столкнулся с проблемой сборки росы плейера
<[Raiden]> пришлось 1 файлик править
<[Raiden]> посмотрев ещё раз убедился что мне больше всего нравится smplayer
<[Raiden]> avidemux обновился
<[Raiden]> OpenGl filters (only Qt4/mac & linux)
<[Raiden]> Support for hardware accelerated framework : VDPAU for the moment.
<[Raiden]> наверное быстрее должен жать
<deniska> при чём тут жать?
<deniska> если он тупо либавкодек пускает
<deniska> (по сути ффмпег или менкодер)
<[Raiden]> при то м что это редактор в котором можно сжимать )
<[Raiden]> менкодер оно точно ен вызывает и ффмпег тоже
<[Raiden]> а вот лиав наверное использует, но не только
<[Raiden]> либ*
<deniska> [Raiden]: ну вот жмёт как раз либав
<deniska> оно может как использовать ускорение видеокарты при этом, так и не использовать
<shenmue> пыщ
<[Raiden]> и что это меняет. И вообещ иди и пожми либав )
<deniska> а сам по себе авидемух этот вдпау может только для отображения использовать
<deniska> [Raiden]: для этого нужно воспользоваться гуём к либаву
<deniska> например ффмпегом (:
<[Raiden]> и этот гуй что будет делать?
<[Raiden]> сжимать
<[Raiden]> ещё вопросы есть?
<Sergey_IT> гуй умеет только гуить
<[Raiden]> тогда наутилус никак не файловый менеджер
<[Raiden]> это просто морда к гвфс
<[Raiden]> если так рассуждать
<deniska> Речь-то про что шла
<Sergey_IT> ага )
<[Raiden]> чт окасается вдпау то верно, только декодинг  - жаль )
<deniska> Про то, что поддержка vdpau в авидемуксе не значит, что он будет ей жать
<[Raiden]> речь шла пр осжатие в редакторе видео )
<[Raiden]> а не пр обиблиотеки котоыре оно юзает
<deniska> КДЕ разжижает мозги?
<[Raiden]> это верно. Всё остальное нет
<deniska> Откуда в редакторе возьмётся фича, если в библиотеке её нет? :3
<[Raiden]> да, твои )
<xubuntu206> Привет. у меня вопрос по поводу xubuntu. во окне выбора юзера есть еще графа выбор среды или что тотипа того. там можно выбрать Xfce и что то еще. На что это вляет?
<[Raiden]> для начала, причем тут библиотеки вообще?
<[Raiden]> речь шла про авидемукс
<deniska> При том, что авидемукс — простейшая обёртка над единственной библиотекой
<deniska> фактически это гуёвый ффмпег (:
<deniska> И делать больше чем эта библиотека он не сможет
<shenmue> всё равно фмпег лучше в консоли
<[Raiden]> это по твоим словам
<deniska> Можешь посмотреть в исходники
<VMV> всем привет
<[Raiden]> 1. это по твоим словам , 2. это не меняет того, что это редактор умеющий пережимать видео.
<deniska> [Raiden]: Ты рассуждаешь как пользователь айфона
<deniska> Я не знаю с каких пор модно косить под идиотов, но ты именно сейчас этим занимаешься
<[Raiden]> ты рассуждаешь как ребенок.
<VMV> у меня на ноуте есть две клавиши, по дефолту они не работают, на одной символ евро, а на другой доллар) где посмотреть видит их вообще как-то линукс, или нет?)
<deniska> Я тебе говорю как вещь устроена.
<deniska> А ты говоришь про какие-то собственные представления о ней
<deniska> VMV: xev
<[Raiden]> вот именно, ты мне пытаешся обьяснить что программа использует либав и другие библиотеки.
<[Raiden]> и никак не вкуришь что это не важно
<[Raiden]> и то что это ко
<deniska> [Raiden]: Как это не важно, если от поддержки фич этой библиотекой напрямую зависят фичи редактора?
<[Raiden]> даже блин твой чат использует кучу библиотек. Но это не значит что это не чат )
<deniska> Он использует libpurple
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<[Raiden]> ты же мне пытаешся втереть что редактор использующий либав не ест ьредактор
<deniska> И естественно, что его возможности ограничени libpurple (:
<rekcuFniarB> Кстати, что бесит, так это то что avconv/ffmpeg фейлит на некоторых файлах при попытке порезать без конвертанции.
<deniska> [Raiden]: Я не отрицал что это редактор, лол. Но если фичи нет в либав, то фичи не будет и в редакторе.
<[Raiden]> верно но при 1 условии. 1. ты 100% знаеш ьчто он использует только либав.
<[Raiden]> кто мешает например для одних форматов 1 либу юзать, для других другую
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> Посмотрел в вывод ldd
<deniska> кроме avcodec, avformat и прочих либ этого проекта ничего не обнаружил (:
<[Raiden]> libnvidia-glcore.so.304.43 часть либав?
<deniska> у меня такого нет
<deniska> скорее всего это вдпау и есть :3
<[Raiden]> потому что ты флудер и ссб ) вот и нету
<deniska> для отображения, ес-сно
<[Raiden]> ссзб
<[Raiden]> да. Насчет вдпау мое предположение оказалось неверным. Видимо ускоряется только вывод. Но как бы это другая библиотека
<deniska> Я говорил про библиотеку, которая непосредственно используется для работы с видео
<deniska> ака обрезка итд
<deniska> для вывода картинки на экран оно и гтк использует, и панго, и прочее, ес-сно :3
<[Raiden]> это у тебя
<[Raiden]> у меня qt версия )
<xubuntu206> такой добродушный канал) Даже не банят и не ругают) просто не замечают)
<deniska> xubuntu206: хм
<Sergey_IT> xubuntu206, а то!
<deniska> Прочёл твой вопрос
<deniska> Теперь прочти его сам (:
<deniska> На что влияет выбор среды? На ту среду, которая выбрана, ес-сно (:
<[Raiden]> xubuntu206: в линуксе нету конкретного де и может вообще не быть. Этот пункт служит для выбора других де и вм
<[Raiden]> которые могут быт ьустановлены
<[Raiden]> большне ниначто не влияет ))
<xubuntu206> Я имею в виду, это как то отразится на установленны приложениях, рабочем столе и тд? И вообще, если я поставил уже систему, выбрал среду, то зачем мне остальные пункты?
<[Raiden]> на установленных приложениях нет, если только их станет больше (если ставит ьещё какое-то окружение)
<deniska> лол, на ЛОРе в разделе мобайл у каждого первого треда тег android
<Sergey_IT> xubuntu206, можешь снести ненужное... но осторожно
<[Raiden]> а на виде рабочего стола по любому отразится
<deniska> xubuntu206: там по умолчанию есть failsafe, запускающий хтерм и наверняка опция запуска среды без композитного менеджера
<xubuntu206> Гм. как все сложно и запутанно =) . Понимаю, чпочему новички обычно не продерживаются долго в линуксовой системе =(
<deniska> хм
<[Raiden]> xubuntu206: если случайн опоставить kubuntu-desktop то всё может стать примерно таким http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0912/h_1347476652_3451371_6fae3e15e1.png
<xubuntu206> не всем хватает упорства.
<deniska> ты вообще не должен был заметить это поле (:
<deniska> xubuntu206: винда ещё сложнее и запутаннее
<xubuntu206> не должен был заметить?
<deniska> xubuntu206: ну да, вон тебе юзернейм, вон тебе пароль
<deniska> что ты там ещё рыскать начал? (:
<xubuntu206> Я как то =) Само получилось =) . Хочу потихоньку на бесплатный софт перебраться, пытаюсь вот =)
<[Raiden]> винда для юзера проще имхо. Конечно если фм для тебя фм, а не набор библиотек, как для дениски.
<deniska> [Raiden]: http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/kde4.png по умолчанию оно выглядит примерно так и нужно трахаться на стройками
<deniska> [Raiden]: нет, винда сложнее
<deniska> очевидные вещи в винде делаются сложнее :3
<[Raiden]> deniska: ну ты троль )
<deniska> Например настройка принтера по протоколу p9100d
<deniska> В линуксе оно сразу предлагает как вариант сетевой принтер по p9100d
<deniska> а в винде оно запрятано в какие-то ~ня
<deniska> В линуксе не нужны на текущий момент антивирусы, которые тормозят работу системы
<deniska> И донимают пользователя какими-то стрёмными всплывающими окнами про какую-то вирусную базу
<[Raiden]> ну это частный случай.  Я таких тоже могу привести. Попробуй в юнити или гном3 выбрать что делать по нажатию на кнопку повер
<deniska> (Нафига нам целая база вирусов, если мы наоборот не хотим с ними связываться?)
<[Raiden]> в винде я могу выбрать, даже в кде могу, а там - фиг, только в /etc ползти
<deniska> [Raiden]: вот сейчас ради тебя расчехлю юнити и посмотрю
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это он зря. Поверил бы - сэкономил время.
<[Raiden]> так, всё, флуд офф
<xubuntu206> У меня вопрос. Мой ноут 1Ггц cpu, 1Gb RAM, 64 video, 120Gb HD. старый и слабый. посоветовали ксубунту с Xfce. я поставил, но все равно тормозит очень сильно, пары вкладок и чата достаточно
<xubuntu206> это моя криворукость или просто тяжелая система?
<[Raiden]> система тяжелая и от видеокарты много зависит, часть лагов может быть из-за конкретного драйвера.
<[Raiden]> полегче будет lubuntu
<[Raiden]> сча для комфортной жизни твое же лезо не очень. даже если не рассматривать сколько сама система ест
<[Raiden]> один браузер может столько съесть
<deniska> Лол, только сейчас дошло, что в юнити и в моём гноме-фоллбеке одинаковые диалоги настроек (:
<xubuntu206> хорошо,япоставлю ее. Попробую. А чем собственно все эти сборки отличаются то? mint,lubuntu,xubuntu,arch и десятки других? Кроме оболочки??
<[Raiden]> deniska: ))
<deniska> в нём действительно нет выбора того, что делать по кнопке
<deniska> чтож, по кнопке оно по дефолту показывает диалог с вопросом шо делоц
<deniska> [Raiden]: тебе надо что-то другое? (:
<deniska> Например запуск плеера? (:
<xubuntu206> Raiden: Ну, на более мощное денег у меня нет, и так живу на 5 тыс мес)
<[Raiden]> xubuntu206: лубунта и хубунта это как бы 1 дистр, но сборки с разным софтом по умолчанию и графической средой. А мин и арч это уже другие дистрибутивы и там тоже есть масса разных, тех же самых в основном сред
<[Raiden]> .
<deniska> [Raiden]: минт это сборка убунты, которая косит под отдельный дистрибутив :3
<deniska> в других дистрах есть всё то же самое, что и здесь, но нет юнити
<deniska> поэтому убунта круче всех (:
<[Raiden]> deniska: да мне не очень надо, это просто пример настройки, которой в гноме нет, точнее теперь уже нет, раньше была.
<xubuntu206> Но убунта тяжелая =(
<deniska> кстати я не помню чтоб настройка кнопки была
<deniska> помню настройка крышки была (:
<deniska> И все отвалили кучу кирпичей, когда в гноме её выпилили аргументировав макбуками
<deniska> (Макбуки ломаются если их не притушить при закрытой крышке)
<deniska> В убунте настройка поведения при крышке есть (:
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/unity-power-settings.png
<[Raiden]> xubuntu206: арч по умолчанию очень минималистичен, может тебе и стоит попробовать. но сначала посмотри лубунту )
<[Raiden]> или верни что там на ноуте стояло до лучших времен
<deniska> арч менее минималистичен чем занетинсталленная убунта
<deniska> Не слушай этого ламера, он тебе тут насоветует (:
<[Raiden]> )
<xubuntu206> [Raiden]:Я уже перепробовал Linux Mint, Ubuntu, Xubuntu
<deniska> xubuntu206: надо вообще решить нужен ли тебе линукс? :3
<xubuntu206> они тормозят, что довольно печально, т.к. у меня была странная вера что линукс не такой ресурсоемкий как винды
<[Raiden]> ну ясно, минт по умолчанию использует синамон, эт опочти как гном3. Эта среда по жору ресурсов примерно как xfce
<[Raiden]> но у них там тоже есть другие сборки, вроде
<deniska> Потому что на первых порах тебе действительно придётся использовать его обложившись гуглом и инструкциями
<deniska> xubuntu206: линукс — это просто ядро. Хорошее ядро, которое наверняка используется в твоём телевизоре :3
<deniska> А всё остальное — программы, список которых может быть различен
<[Raiden]> xubuntu206: ну ты должен быт ьобъективным  как бы. вылезти с таким железом , видеокарта ещё 64мб рам...
<[Raiden]> сча это уже устаревшее железо даже для линукс. но lxde всетаки легче чем хфце и можно попробовать )
<deniska> Сколько непонятных четырёхбуквенных сочетаний
<deniska> Я о термине de узнал позже термина «оконный менеджер» и «панелька»
<deniska> оконный менеджер — программа, отвечающая за заголовки окон и перемещение окон по экране
<deniska> панелька — то что внизу или вверху, реже сбоку (:
<deniska> Всё просто и понятно
<deniska> xubuntu206: забей на все эти убунты
<deniska> xubuntu206: возьми кноппикс и посиди на нём годик выполняя свои повседневные задачи (:
<deniska> ну тьфу ты
<deniska> irc сосёт
<deniska> xubuntu206: возьми кноппикс и посиди на нём годик выполняя свои повседневные задачи (:
<[Raiden]> ахаха
<deniska> Правда он уже не торт
<xubuntu387> вот блин, выкинуло чего то.
<deniska> Ну а что
<deniska> Моим первым дистрибутивом линукса был кноппикс версии 4.0 (:
<[Raiden]> да чего уж там в дос на 2 года без права преписки. А потом будет общаться.
<deniska> позднее кноппикс 5.1
<[Raiden]> ем*
<deniska> в нём были файрфокс и конкверор
<xubuntu387> Моим первым знакомством с линуксом была флешка с live backtrack linux
<deniska> потом у меня было что-то мандуривообразное, закинутое на флешку
<deniska> (с хомяком на этой флешке)
<deniska> мне тогда было лет 14 наверное :3
<deniska> Не было своего компутера и я очень боялся испортить данные на хардах
<xubuntu387> Ого. нет нет. я не настолько брутален, лет в 18 впервые увидал линукс
<deniska> (один раз мне это удалось, правда я испортил только мбр, так что всё обошлось)
<deniska> xubuntu387: ну ты и старше меня наверное
<xubuntu387> мне 20 сейчас)
<deniska> мне 19 <_<
<deniska> Ну не суть, первый раз я линукс увидел вообще где-то в 10-12, установив его в вмтварь (:
<deniska> с диска какого-то компутерного журнала
<xubuntu387> )
<deniska> Да, я задрот :3
<deniska> Линукс собственно для таких лучше всего и подходит (:
<deniska> (вернее лучшим словом будет не задрот, а компьютерщик)
<xubuntu387> А можно тебя попросить написать мне в приват? А то я как то ирком еще не особо умею ользоваться
<xubuntu387> *эникейщик)
<deniska> ну не
<deniska> еникейщик это тот, который с виндой ладит на уровне чтения надписей с монитора (:
<xubuntu387> я не могу отвечать в привате, что за чушь..
<deniska> наверное из-за того, то сидишь через веб-интерфейс
<deniska> и не зарегистрировал ник
<deniska> (irc всё ещё сосёт)
<DenSeaCaT> О_о оно работает
<deniska> не, чтоб зарегать ник надо какому-то традиционному irc-боту написать
<deniska> nickserv register чототам
<DenSeaCaT> дык я с полгода наза дэто сдклал
<[Raiden]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<[Raiden]> [jnz lkz ghbdfnjd dhjlt yt yflj
<[Raiden]> для приватов вроде не надо
<DenSeaCaT> При попытке отправить сообщение, говорит что Can't use this command in this window
<deniska> поставь нормальный клиент
<DenSeaCaT> Я с вебчата, с ксубунту.орг)
<DenSeaCaT> Вы свой почему то отпилили
<[Raiden]> меня мало волную проблемы вебчатов
<[Raiden]> а ирц конечно уже устарел. Надо в жабер перебираться.
<tagezi> всем привет
<Nor8> Допустим
<artus> O_o
<artus>  Timing buffered disk reads: 2054 MB in  3.04 seconds = 674.61 MB/sec
<Wizard> Привет, малчики!
<Wizard> artus: Быстро ;)
<artus> Wizard, я сам в шоке
<Wizard> ССД?
<artus> Wizard, ага, в качестве кеша у виртуалки
<Wizard> По моему и так слишком быстро :Р
<[Raiden]> какая моделька?
<Nor8> А что за железо?
<artus> надо уточнить , что то весьма бюджетненькое вроде было
<Wizard> [Raiden]: Привер!
<[Raiden]> ку
<Nor8> artus: Для бюджетненького крутовато выдает
<artus> Nor8, до дома человечек доедет уточню
<[Raiden]> попробуй набери sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda |grep Model , устройство своё конечно )
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ок
<artus> [Raiden], оно в варю проброшено, не проканает
<artus> а на нее лезть мне лень
<[Raiden]> на 12.10 пришло всетки 4.9.1, скоро бекпортнут
<Wizard> КДЕ?
<[Raiden]> угу
<Wizard> На 12.10 будет фото-ленс ;)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: и как тебе 12.10?
<Wizard> Но теперь мне надо построить 12.04 на ППЦ.
<[Raiden]> ну, в виртуалке работает. Причем я на на бтрфс поставил
<[Raiden]> в смысле кубунту, а что там с юнити я не в курсе
<tagezi> ну я понимаю )) у тебя генетическое отвращение к хорошим продуктам )))
<[Raiden]> фото-ленс  штука не лишняя, т.к .в наутилусе превью нема
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> tagezi: Это ты юнити к хорошим причислил?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: что значит привью нема?
<Wizard> А нет?
<tagezi> Nor8: мне нравиться )
<Wizard> Я 12 лет ждал его :/
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0912/h_1347479667_3430825_b70495609f.png
<tagezi> этого нет?
<Wizard> Это нет ленс.
<tagezi> эм, щас проверь.. я его спецом не ставил
<tagezi> у меня есть пакеты юнити-ленс*
<tagezi> файл, видио, музик
<tagezi> других ленсов нет )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0912/h_1347479919_1890077_fb4759679e.png
<[Raiden]> этого. Я могу в фиде списка отобразит ьфайлы , например ) Но видеть как они выглядят
<Wizard> nohup.out
<Nor8> Дельфин, конечно, интереснее наутилуса, но ради него кеды ставить...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не понимаю..
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты в папочке аидешь какие файлики лежат?
<tagezi> в*
<tagezi> не за ходя в неё*
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0913/h_1347480068_7445044_6135ddf6a2.png
<[Raiden]> не во всех режимах видно превью как на твоем шоте
<[Raiden]> режимах отображения
<[Raiden]> Nor8: другие элементы тоже имеют свойства интересные и в общем-то по большей части хорошие. )
<[Raiden]> Хотя как хотите
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: В целом кеды норм, но жрут ресурсов много и не так стабильны, как другие де
<[Raiden]> На мой взгляд если разложить юнити и кде на элементы и сравнивать, то поспорить функционально могут только вм. Всё остальное идущее в комплекте вообще несравнимо )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0913/h_1347480334_7417930_3b0fd2c09a.png
<tagezi> так?
<artus> че, опять кедосрачик?
<tagezi> artus: не, я пытаюсь понять что мнеон пытаеться объяснитб
<tagezi> ни какого этогосамого )
<Nor8> artus: Пока нет
<artus> tagezi, он же не обясняет, он проповедует )
<artus> а на фоне недавного пополнения запаса грибов - будь осмотрителен )
<artus> [Raiden], :D
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Ну да, это очень важный режим отображения, в нем можно например по дате файлы сортануть просто кликнув на графу.
<[Raiden]> я в папку даунлоад только так и хожу, что бы новое сверху
<artus> ого нововведение, я так и тхунаре могу если че )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну у меня в даунолоуде, только свежие и есть.. я сразу сортирую )
<[Raiden]> но так же я могу ещё видеть превью в таком режиме )
<artus> и с превью даже могу такое видеть
<tagezi> [Raiden]: так я тоже могу видеть превью )
<tagezi> удивил ежа колючкой )
<artus> tagezi, чето не проканала его мегафича в плане исключительности )
<tagezi> ага )
<[Raiden]> в отдельном окне - да, в наутилусе - нет. Фото-ленс в юнити просто замена превью в отдельном окне, которое кстати не очень.
<[Raiden]> как я это вижу )
<tagezi> я тебе в наутилусе показал
<tagezi> никаких доп покетов у меня не стоит
<[Raiden]> а если не так, то тогда необходимость фотоленс как то под вопросом ) Если только там будет не только картинка, н оещё и  рейтинг и т.д. )
<tagezi> а зачем фото ленс нужен?
<tagezi> мне не нужны рейтинги
<artus> ммм, если все что умеет кеды есть в других де, то необходимость кед - под оочень большим вопросом
<[Raiden]> tagezi: мы уже обсудили т что ты показал )  это доступно в 1 режиме и ещё вроде размер такого превью не меняется ) по крайней мере я не вижу как ) В делфьине ест ьползунок изменения размеров )
<artus> [Raiden], а я просто контрл зажимаю и колесико кручу, ползунки - изврат
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> нафига ползунок то?
<artus> кеды моральноустаревший костыль
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> ползунки пользует ))
<artus> вобщем не для людей) а для любителей ползунков )
<tagezi> наверное в прошлой версии привью менялись памперсами )))
<[Raiden]> так тоже можно. Я просто не знал что эт ов наутилусе есть. Т.к. его ифейс не рампологает к подсказкам. В дельфине и ежу понятно что можно изменить размер ) даже если не знат ьпро хоткеи или колесо
<[Raiden]> но это как бы всё другой вопрос. Всеравн опревью только в 1 режиме )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: если ты не хочешь видеть подсказки - это твои личные проблеммы
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а в каком тебе нужно то, покажи
<[Raiden]> второй раз, зачем?
<tagezi> аналог скриншотов твоих я тебе показал
<tagezi> один в один
<tagezi> только в папках не показывает что лежит, ну так мне влом делать так, да и не зачем
<tagezi> в чем разница то?
<[Raiden]> во второй паре у меня ест ьпревью сбоку, у тебя иконки только мелкие которые намекают на то , что это картинка и всё.
<[Raiden]> в этом разница
<tagezi> у меня там привью
<artus> так, таки кедосрач
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0913/h_1347480334_7417930_3b0fd2c09a.png
<tagezi> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0913/h_1347481093_2489680_ff1a70a325.png
 * artus потянулся к ржавой секире
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну если ты совсем слеп
<tagezi> и не видишь что там привьюшки
<[Raiden]> я думаю чт офото-ленс всетаки будет лучше чем это уродство
<artus> tagezi, не провоцируй, пойди кофейку сделай
<artus> ну на фоне уродства кед норм
<tagezi> artus: завтра на работу, не зя кофе - не засну
<artus> tagezi, ну чайку
<tagezi> да, чаю можно
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0913/h_1347481354_6209503_d60b66e32e.png
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, у меня так не выйдет, я согласен.. влом мне так делать... )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: и так, к слову: если ты не знаешь системы - это не проблема система, а твоя личная
<tagezi> ы*
<tagezi> artus: всё, я чай пью и слушаю музыку ))
<[Raiden]> может быть. Если я не знаю мне можно подсказать. В любом случае ты меня не убедил своими скриншотами )  И если бы я юзал юнити, я бы обязательно попробовал фото-ленс.
<[Raiden]> Чем меньше вообще от гнома останется в юнити, тем больше шансов что это сможет с чем-то конкурировать )
<artus>  [Raiden] у тебя вообще огранечитель есть?
<artus> *и
<[Raiden]> есть наверное. Например я не офтоплю уже несколько часов, а говорю исключительно про линукс и даже про убунту
<Nor8> ))
<tagezi> кубунту - это не убунту, а самодеятельный проект )
<tagezi> блин, Сергея нет
<[Raiden]> вообще-то я говорил про юнити и наутилус в основном
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: фанатзировал про юнити и наутилус )
<artus> кстати даа, кеды то офтоп :D
<[Raiden]> ок, пусть будет так. ) Я не хочу повторять.
<Nor8> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BFw7YyXONy4   Все уже возжелали такой телефон себе?
<artus> Nor8, фигня куча железа котороа при смерти одной запчасти превращаетцо в кучу мервого железа
<[Raiden]> сами подумайте, зачем реализовывать эти лензы для выбора и поиска. Если бы уже что-то было, где это удобно было бы делать
<Nor8> artus: При смерти телефона онли
<artus> Nor8, ага, отжали трубу, остался без парка техники
<tagezi> а сколько это стоит? )
<artus> уронил - теже яйца, только в профиль
<[Raiden]> это концепт
<[Raiden]> пока нету цен
<Nor8> artus: В Бутово живешь? ))0
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Есть  www.linux.org.ru/news/hardware/8219368
<tagezi> телефона стоит 15 кр
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок. Я на 3d news видео смотрел
<artus> tagezi, и толком нифига не умеет )
<tagezi> artus: ну, по сравнению с моим он умеет дофига )))
<[Raiden]> а в чем там фишка то вообще. чем убунту на телефоне лучше синхронизации инфы? И ещё у них показано кривыми линиями как устройства синхронизятся меж собой.
<[Raiden]> а ест ьещё облако
<tagezi> artus: мой даже вап толком не поддерживает
<artus> tagezi, ну по сравнению с даже с древним десктопом жены - он вообще нифига не умеет)
<tagezi> artus: всеравно хочу себе телефон на нормальном линуксе)
<artus> tagezi, компелять ядро в метро? ))
<[Raiden]> ты можешь купить нокия н900 или 800 и поставить туда дебиан. Твоя мечта осуществится, но звонить оно скорее всег оне будет.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> artus: нет, просто апл меня не устраивает идейно, а фндройд морально )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: стакимже успехом я могу поставить 3дж модем на ноут и оно скорее всего будет звонить )
<[Raiden]> значит тебе нужна нокия 1616
<artus> tagezi, да все нормально с моралью дроида , на последнем железе , стоимость на которое только брендами диктуетцо - очень достойно
<[Raiden]> tagezi: )
<tagezi> artus: мне андройд не нрава, слишком он какойто.. эм.. дрявый...
<artus> tagezi, ну и сиди на симбиане :D
<tagezi> artus: я уже говорил - это наверное есдинственный недостаток всех гномо систем, можно что угодно запустить не вводя рута.. а у андройда ещё хуже с тим
<tagezi> э*
<[Raiden]> я недавн оперешел с симбы 9.3. Мне лично понравилось. особенн освязка андройд-сайт 4pda.ru. Очень быстро накидал оттуда нужных мне  программ и готово )
<artus> [Raiden], а если еще поставить их базу по апкашкам , то вообще красота)
<[Raiden]> посмотрю потом
<artus> [Raiden], в приват линк улетел
<Nor8> Гугль плэй уже не нужен? ))
<artus> не
<[Raiden]> я ещё ниразу не ставил с гугла
<Nor8> http://www.svyaznoy.ru/catalog/phone/224/1390562   Вот телефон а вы все андроид, андроид)))
<Nor8> Целых 30 мб памяти ))
<tagezi> а на следующий телефин их вдохновят швейцарские ножи? или финские топоры? )
<shenmue> хм... а в кейгенах миди звук?
<[Raiden]> да, можно и так сказать. хотя форматы разные
<shenmue> тут в одном мелодия такая ня =) надо бы вытащить как нить.
<[Raiden]> можно найти коллекции музыки из кейгенов. Я находил архив )
<shenmue> ну мне понравилась та которую услышал. =)
<Nor8>   shenmue: Уже вытащена скорее всего и на ютьюб выложена ))
<[Raiden]> ест ьредакторы ресурсов для виндовых бинарников
<[Raiden]> там можно вытащить
<tagezi> блин, я наверное слеп
<tagezi> какое ядро у PetzlOS
<tagezi> ?
<shenmue> в вики читаем
<tagezi> в какой вики?
<[Raiden]> сча окажется что это болгенос
<tagezi> нет
<tagezi> у пецела фонарики на этом работают ))))
<tagezi> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-13
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Сдаюсь. Кто?
<skai-falkorr> где?
<shenmue> когда?
<skai-falkorr> так есть тут живые люди?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для каких целей?
<skai-falkorr> устроить дебош
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сомнительное предложение
<skai-falkorr> построить демократию на кубе?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а она там сильно нужна?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: У тебя есть столько крылатых ракет?
<shenmue> это точно канал убунту?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: кайл справился песней к фиделю
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ну, то Кайл
<shenmue> оана всем пыщ
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А в реальной жизни - где больше крылатых ракет, там больше демократии.
<skai-falkorr> предлагаешь подарить кубе крылатых рокет?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Демократия не так передается.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Она передается только если ракеты приходят своим путем.
<vladgobelen> Чем больше пришло, тем больше демократии.
<skai-falkorr> ну тыж не уточнил:)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Слушай, напомни, а ты в дварфов не играл?
<skai-falkorr> не
<vladgobelen> печально..
<vangog> прива есть кто
<vangog> нужна помощь по сбросу пароля
<vangog> roota
<mva> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mva> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> ну и да, sudo passwd тебе в руки
<solvex> sudo запросит пароль
<skai-falkorr> solvex: но не рута дед
<vangog> В общем забыл пароли от всех пользователей включая рута, пробывал восстановить через grub root shel, но вместо консоли выдает такое Give root password for maintenance (or type Control+D to continue) я же его сбрасываю, а он просит меня его ввести
<skai-falkorr> *жеж
<mva> vangog: а ты в кернел коммандлайне укажи init=/bin/bash
<mva> при загрузке
<vangog> пробывал нажимать e прописывать в конце кернела init=/bin/bash нажимал remount, потом root shell тоже самое
<mva> ШТО?
<mva> какой remount?
<vangog> ctrl+x
<vangog> ждал загрузки
<vangog> загружает снова это коно
<vangog> но толя для чтения
<mva> а ничего, что надо другое нажимать?
<mva> я не помнб что, там, но внизу есть подпись
<mva> C-x для выхода,а что-то типа C-b или f10 для загрузки
<mva> с подправленным конфигом
<vangog> там или ctrl+x или f10
<mva> и да, надо не в конце дописывать, а по возможности исправить то, что уже есть
<vangog> ctrl+c выйти
<mva> т.е. там есть что-то а-ля init=/sbin/init
<vangog> а где?
<vangog> такс
<mva> а тебе его надо заменить на init=/bin/bash
<vangog> понял
<vangog> сейчас посомтрю
<vangog> спасибо
<vangog> неуходи только
<vangog> я отпишусь о результате)
<vangog> в общем у меня там только последняя строка свзяана с initom
<vangog> это такая
<vangog> initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
<vangog> весь конфиг такой
<vangog> recorfail <br> insmod gzio <br> ins mod part_msdos <br> ins mod ext2 <br> set root='(hd0, msdos1)' <br> search --no-flopy --ds-uuid --set root ...... <br> echo..... <br> Linux /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0.12-generic <br> echo..... <br> initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
<vangog> и гед дописывать этот init=/bin/bash???
<mva> там где vmlinuz
<mva> но у него не должна быть пустая строка
<mva> там среди параметров должен быть как минимум root=/dev/sda1
<vangog> я только чт не поленился все переписал кроме набора символов для roota
<vangog> нет там такого root/dev/sda1
<mva> вот если в той строке есть init=<что-нибудь>, то исправить. Если нет — дописать где угодно init=/bin/bash. Потом нажать "загрузить". И должно заработать. И не должно ничего спрашивать
<vangog> или нужно было не в режиме востановления?
<mva> в обычном режиме, на жкране загрузки нажимаешь "e", по-моему
<mva> и открывается экран редактирования
<vangog> так в обычном?
<vangog> я просто редактировал именно режим восставноления
<vangog> а в обычном строки другие?
<mva> ну, вообще, _обычно_ режим восстановления как раз и отличается от обычного режима наличием в нём из коробки init=/bin/bash
<mva> но у тебя, видимо, там что-то другое
<vangog> ubuntu 11.10
<vangog> x64
<vangog> я хз
<skai-falkorr> linux/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-31-generic-pae root=UUID=82fc37cd-0349-47ed-a268-eab28cf90b16 ro recovery nomodeset
<mva> ну, попробуй обычный подредактировать
<vangog> так я непонял какую строку изменить на init=/bin/bash
<mva> к слову, а ты вообще ничей пароль в системе не помнишь, даже свой?
<vangog> ваще
<vangog> никакой
<skai-falkorr> ессесно у тя свой рут ююид и свое ядро
<mva> vangog: не строку менять, а дописать к той, где linux /boot/vmlinuz
<vangog> я уже перепробывал 100500 паролей
<vangog> неодин
<vangog> в конце?
<skai-falkorr> linux/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-31-generic-pae root=UUID=82fc37cd-0349-47ed-a268-eab28cf90b16 ro   quiet splash acpi_osi= $vt_handoff
<skai-falkorr> вот такую.
<mva> если там нету init=<чтонибудьдругое> — то где угодно
<vangog> скай
<vangog> ок
<mva> (в пределах этой строки)
<vangog> я попробую сейчас
<mva> если есть — сдереть то, что есть и тоже где угодно в пределах строки
<vangog> щас отпишусь о результатах
<vangog> блин вы меня путаете)
<vangog> а что такое =$vt_gandoff
<vangog> *handoff
<mva> кусок команды из конфига skai-falkorr'а :)
<mva> у меня такого нету, например
<skai-falkorr> ага.найди подобную строку и к ней дописывай
<vangog> мне его тоже писать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в каком пакете команда dh ?
<mva> JohnDoe_71Rus: debhelper
<vangog> скай, а после редактирования строки, которую ты предлогаешь куда мне дописывать init=/bin/bash ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mva: спс
<mva> vangog пятый раз говорю: пофигу куда, главное, чтобы в ней не было ещё одного инита
<vangog> тоесть вместо initrd ?
<mva> нет
<vangog> блин енпойму
<vangog> ((
<mva> _в_пределах_строки_ с /boot/vmlinuz
<mva> за её пределы не лазить
<vangog> тоесть после команды ская, допсать еще и init
<mva> нет
<mva> команду ская не перепечатывать слепо вообще
<vangog> а куда?((
<mva> он просто дал пример
<mva> как должна выглядеть та строка, которую тебе надо редактировать
<vangog> значит init=/bin/bash вместо " ro recovery modeset" ???
<mva> да
<vangog> и на загрузку
<skai-falkorr> vangog: сделай cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<skai-falkorr> кинь на paste.pro
<mva> skai-falkorr: он только руту доступен даже на чтение
<mva> :)
<skai-falkorr> тебе скажут, как строка менять
<skai-falkorr> mva: ну так cat и не требует записи
<mva> _только_руту
<mva> _
<mva> у простого юзера нет прав даже прочитать его
<vangog> я ваще нчего немогу без этого рута
<mva> (обычно_
<mva> *)
<mva> vangog: самое прекрасное, что не можешь не только ты, но и вирусы
<vangog> ладно щас попробую bin bash
<mva> :)
<vangog> говорят уже могут
<mva> нет
<mva> руткиты фиксят крайне быстро
<vangog> cy-pr.com там новости про вирус на линуксе касперский нашел
<mva> *касперский написал
<mva> fixed
<mva> только речь о другом
<mva> одно дело просто запустить, а другое — чтобы он получил рута вот так вот от балды :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот отсюда скачал скрипы http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/xorg-server/xorg-pkg-tools/view/head:/README.auto-xorg-git пробую собрать первый для ati в консоли выдает http://pastebin.com/HFDFM13j чего не хватает?
<vangog> ок, щас попробую зайду отпишусь
<skai-falkorr> mva: а я сейчас читал от простого пользователя каким чудом?
<mva> skai-falkorr: хрен тебя знает
<mva> mva@note ~ % ll /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mva> -r-------- 1 root root 3,6K мая   28 01:19 /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<skai-falkorr> mva: или ты просто в генте так настроил права, что юзер не имеет прав
<mva> :P
<mva> mva@node1 ~ % ll /boot/grub2/grub.cfg
<mva> -r-------- 1 root root 3,3K авг.  25 21:26 /boot/grub2/grub.cfg
<skai-falkorr> ll /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<skai-falkorr> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 4312 Sep 13 07:12 /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mva> skai-falkorr: ну, пичаль
<skai-falkorr> mva: хэнтушнеги даж груб прочитать не могут, без админского благословления
<skai-falkorr> а что там страшного в r в автособираемом конфиге?
<mva> у тебя любой проходящий мимо валенок сможет прочитать конфиг граба
<mva> skai-falkorr: там, к слову, может быть пароль :Р
<skai-falkorr> Оо
<skai-falkorr> хранить пароль в автоматически создаваемом конфиге?
<skai-falkorr> дай ка пример такого идиотизма
<mva> во-первых, он не всегда автоматически создаваемый. Его можно спокойно создать один раз и никогда больше не трогать
<mva> во-вторых, пароль на сам граб, емнип, задаётся в конфиге
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а не хеш пароля?
<mva> не помню, но даже хеш попадя в руки к злоумышленнику — приблизит ему возможность входа "без приглашения" :Р
<vangog> в общем зашел я в консоль, НО
<vangog> строка начинается так
<vangog> root@(none):/#
<vangog> пишу passwd
<vangog> 2 раза пароль
<vangog> и пишет
<vangog> Authentication token manipulation error
<vangog> password unchanged
<vangog> я в шоке(
<mva> хм
<mva> ну, есть безотказный вариант
<vangog> кстате после этого сразу при загрузке я в консоль попал
<vangog> небыло вариантов
<vangog> типа root shel
<vangog> сразу говорю у меня нет привода
<mva> загрузиться с LiveCD/LiveDVD, примонтировать твой корневой раздел куда-нибудь на нём, сделать chroot /куда/примонтировал /bin/bash
<vangog> )))
<mva> и оттуда уже набрать passwd
<mva> хех
<mva> ну, можнои лайвфлешку сделать, так-то
<vangog> я бедняжко и флехи нет((
<mva> s/бедняжко/нищеброд/ ?
<mva> ;)
<vangog> а почему оно мне пишет эту муть??
<vangog> как так?
<vangog> У всех робит, а у меня нет
<mva> алсо, а ты когда в синглюзер загружался — корневой раздел-то в read-write бл примацнчен?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если нету флешки можно сделать net boot
<mva> надо в вывод mount глянуть на предмет опций для "/"
<vangog> дописать еще в кернел mount / -o remount,rw ?
<mva> нет
<vangog> ниче непонял
<mva> после загрузки
<mva> перед passwd
<vangog> ааа
<mva> пишешь mount
<mva> смотришь
<mva> находишь строчку где /
<mva> если у него в опциях ro — делаешь mount -o remount,rw для него
<mva> если rw — тогда непонятно что за хрень у тебя
<vangog> ок, спасибо щас попроую
<vangog> щас отпишусь
<vangog> 1 сек
<vangog> Братишка спасибо я под рутом)
<vangog> спасибо mva)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> " вот так мы победили сырость" (с)
<vangog> Ребятки вы действительно мозги! Хорошо, что Вы есть)
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34827
<skai-falkorr> baronos: че там?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: Релиз видеодрайвера xf86-video-nouveau 1.0.2 с поддержкой технологии PRIME
<skai-falkorr> аааа.ну годно че
<baronos> eue
<baronos> угу*
<baronos> там как раз 3 новости про дрова с двумя картами)
<skai-falkorr> а я вот думаю.... думаю.... еще думаю....
<baronos> skai-falkorr: гляди, авось идодумаешь че ;)
<skai-falkorr> забить на блог, забивать все в заметки в доки и шарить их
<skai-falkorr> но ить полтыщи человек каждый день приходят с поисковиков...жалко их
<baronos> ну тут хз, я только ради одной команды посещаю твой блог "patch -p1 < file.patch" :D
<skai-falkorr> ну или подождать немного.потом решить
<baronos> skai-falkorr: а чего за заметки доки?
<skai-falkorr> ну хухель драйв
<baronos> облачные какие то?
<baronos> ааа
<baronos> я свои книги туда поместил, удобно читать с телефона и планшета
<skai-falkorr> оно какие форматы книг читает?
<skai-falkorr> фб2? епуб?
<skai-falkorr> или пдф ток?
<baronos> пдф
<baronos> у меня они в пдф
<skai-falkorr> все?
<baronos> ну одна есть в djvu :D и она не определяется :(
<skai-falkorr> ну а в пдф у тебя что?
<baronos> rybub
<baronos> книги
<skai-falkorr> ясно, что не пирожки
<skai-falkorr> список дай
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ппц я хз как по другому список дать http://www.hastebin.com/xuxinalawu.avrasm
<skai-falkorr> скрин
<skai-falkorr> чтоб я видел названия:)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: насилуешь мой инет http://goo.gl/oorT4 :D
<skai-falkorr> нуууу
<skai-falkorr> ниче почитать то и нет
<skai-falkorr> никому не нужен аккаунт с 11к уровнем базы, колонией, кучей крутых воиск и многими зданиями, доведенными до максимального бесплатного и немногими но ключевыми - максимально платного уровня?
<skai-falkorr> в edgeworld
<skai-falkorr> а то жалко забрасывать
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/09/13/tabacoo/
<skai-falkorr> уууууу
<skai-falkorr> жутко
<skai-falkorr> я хочу, чтобы этот закон приняли
<baronos> я тоже хочу такой закон, я бросил и не курю уже пол года и не хочу курить...
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, а что ты скажешь про компьютерную зависимость и т.п.?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: нет зависимости компьютерной
<skai-falkorr> есть игровая, интернет и прочая
<baronos> если только мониторы относить к небезопасному товару ибо садит зрение
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, есть, однако
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: ну если ты трахаешь системный блок - это тоже не компьютерная зависимость:) это другое заболевание:)
<skai-falkorr> а чисто компьютеной нет
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: baronos: А чем вам сигареты то помешали?)
<baronos> всем, и деньги отбирают и здоровье, не только у меня это делали, но и у других людей... и бессмысленное занятие...
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: дома кури скок хочешь. хоть жопой жуй их. но вот на улице мне не доставляет удовольствия нюхать их.
<skai-falkorr> я ж не подхожу и не пержу тебе в нос.хотя бывает настроение такое...
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А продажа как тут связана?
<vladgobelen> baronos: У тебя отбирают?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а как иначе заставить мартышку не кидать какашки?отнять у нее какашку
<skai-falkorr> сама она не начнет следить за собой
<skai-falkorr> эгоистичная обизянко
<baronos> отбирала зависимость эта деньги у меня :)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А если на улице возле тебя будет кто-то в барабан громко и плохо играть - запретишь продавать барабаны?)
<vladgobelen> baronos: Нет никакой зависимости.. Это просто самовнушение.
<vladgobelen> baronos: Ты курил сам по собственной воле и никто тебя не заставлял
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: почему? от барабана можно отгородиться.а перестать дышать я не могу физически
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Как ты от барабана отгородишься?
<vladgobelen> он громко играет и слышен в сотни раз дальше, чем табачный дым
<vladgobelen> А почему бы машины не запретить? Заметь - табачный дым вредит только тем, кто осознанно курит в 99,999% случаев, а вот дым от машин вредит всем кто на улице.
<vladgobelen> Причем без их воли
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а ты слышал о хороших наушниках?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Эм. Зачем мне на улице носить наушники? Это небезопасно
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: тобиш пассивное курение, которое вреднее активного - это так
<skai-falkorr> мелочи
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А ты слышал о противогазах?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: небезопасно ссать на льва
<vladgobelen> Это бред про пассивное курение
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: они приносят неудобство
<skai-falkorr> а музыка - расслабляет
<vladgobelen> Причем полнейший бред.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А противогаз тебя защитит еще и от машин
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: он неудобен
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А ты купи удобный
<vladgobelen> А мне наушники на улице неудобны
<skai-falkorr> ты положительно неспособен читать мысли, которые не соответствуют твоей картине мира
<skai-falkorr> он ЛЮБОЙ неудобен
<vladgobelen> А мне ЛЮБЫЕ наушники неудобны
<skai-falkorr> у науш=ников помимо неудобства есть положительные эмоциональные стороны
<skai-falkorr> у противогаза - только если ты в фильтр наркоты подсыпешь
<vladgobelen> И отсутствие слуха на улице, что смертельно
<vladgobelen> ибо на улице много опасностей
<vladgobelen> Тебе никогда не говорили что: носи на улице противогаз. Зато если ты учился в школе, должен знать что на улице наушники носить нельзя.
<skai-falkorr> правда чтоль?
<skai-falkorr> всю жизнь в них хожу. и спасаю себя от шумового мусора
<vladgobelen> Так давай еще раз. Зачем запрещать продажу чего-либо?
<skai-falkorr> если не бегать через дорогу на крассный, переходить на перекрестках и смотреть, куда идешь - звук не нужен
<vladgobelen> Ну, тех же барабанов
<skai-falkorr> но ведь это надо действовать по правилам дорожного движения
<skai-falkorr> а это сложно имбицилам, которым 2 секунды спасут миллионную сделку, если они впрыгнут в квартиру не в 19:31:42 а в 19:31:44
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, я бы еще и парфюмерию запретил
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: А машины?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: зачем?парфюмерия то хорошая. просто ее применять не умеют. не знают, что ее дОлжно ощущать только в зоне интимной близости, а не шлейфом за 30 км
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, Производство, ТЭС и коровы, гадят больше
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а машины давно ограничивают стандартами. только вот мы еще только только евро2 приняли полностью, а в мире уже евро5 стандарт
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Так и сигареты хорошие. Просто не нужно передоза и мешать другим.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: люди не умеют мешать другим
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Коровы мне легкие не засирают. И ТЭС тоже.. внезапно
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: оэтому лучше отобрать
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Тоесть барабаны запретим?
<vladgobelen> ну, к продаже
<skai-falkorr> парфум рак легких не простимулирует
<skai-falkorr> барабаны рак уха не простимулируют
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Сигареты тоже
<skai-falkorr> а сигареты раку помогут
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А ты не кури
<skai-falkorr> помогают.табак канцерогенен
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это бред
<skai-falkorr> я и не курю.но ведь люди дым выдыхают публично
<SergeyIT> все болезни от нервов
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ну так запрещай выдыхать публично)
<skai-falkorr> я ж тебе говорил, но ты не смог прочесть сложные русские слова, что "дома пусть хоть жопой их жуют, но на улице пусть терпят"
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Тоесть барабаны запретим?
<vladgobelen> Они мне мешают к примеру
<vladgobelen> Машины тоже
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а ты совсем читать не умеешь, да? в новости же и о запрете курения в общественном месте сказано
<vladgobelen> Ты лицемер)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: дык не ходи  по улицам.пробирайся дворами
<vladgobelen> Ну дык не ходи где курят
<vladgobelen> обходи их
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: не.я не лицемер.мне просто срать на то, что люди сами с собой делают
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а ты видимо в школе не только читать не учился, но и физику не знаешь.
<skai-falkorr> поэтому у тебя дым только там, где курят
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Хватит брен нести.. это скучно
<baronos> чем можно сравнить два текстовых файла, чтоб подстветка была и так далее строк?
<teddyp1cker> kdiff
<teddyp1cker> или как гик через git)
<teddyp1cker> kompare
<teddyp1cker> раньше kdiff назывался вроде
<teddyp1cker> http://i.imgur.com/2siwG.png
<CoderFF> tkdiff есть
<CoderFF> оконный
<baronos> sdiff гуд
<[Raiden]> мак с доком сбоку чего-то мне напоминает ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8zpHtXL2Jg
<andrex> фи какая гадость, с низу он всёже лучше
<teddyp1cker> а из tk вообще можно сделать что-то человеское ?
<teddyp1cker> всмысле скинизации
<teddyp1cker> под маком он сносно выглядит
<[Raiden]> вроде нет, забудь
<[Raiden]> используй гтк или qt ) и языки какие это умеют
<teddyp1cker> жалко, значит wsWidgets наше все)
<teddyp1cker> wxwidgets
<[Raiden]> andrex: согласен. лучше внизу + перекрытие или автоскрытие , на мой вкус.
<[Raiden]> забавн очто есть эффект увеличения - удобно выберать что пустить когда док мелкий. В юнити по-моему такого эффекта нет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: в юнити иконки в стопочку складываются а в доке нет )
<[Raiden]> а.. всмысле скроллинг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: увеличение есть в cairo-dock awn и подобных
<[Raiden]> в этих да. Но как-то не очень логично их использовать в среде, где уже док есть )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: в кубунту есть док?
<[Raiden]> скроллинг мне не нравится.
<[Raiden]> В самом кде нет, панели только.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> насчет скролинга не знаю, видел статичную картинку
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: когда иконки не умещаются, а они 100% не уместятся все на юнитиевый док, там появляется их прокрутка )
<[Raiden]> в кде есть таскбар икон онли и панели можно двигать и создавать где угодно. Тут не нужен док )
<[Raiden]> хотя тут можно использовать тот же авн или доки. Т.к. стандартные панели можно убрать в 1 клик.
<[Raiden]> хотя , может и можно к прокрутке привыкнуть. По мне так это лишнее телодвижение отнимающее время.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а еще лишнее движение начать печатать название программы. это ж их помнить надо
<[Raiden]> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: линза приложений в юнити (или как там ее) и такая же хренновина в семерку
<[Raiden]> а.. в смысле запуск программ через их поиск
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<[Raiden]> угу, это рулит когда редко, а постоянно запарит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проще мышой про меню пробежаться
<[Raiden]> я иногда пускаю через поиск. Но не постоянно. И у меня это делается через krunner , который не занимает весь экран )
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: проще вынести каждодневные на панель
<[Raiden]> да
<skai-falkorr> а все остальное можно раз в год и через поиск запустить
<[Raiden]> и тут мы как раз упремся в скроллинг. Либо надо будет очень выборочно из выносить. НО... Если тот же док не переписывать, не переделывать, а просто опустить вниз... то автоматом влезет больше. Т.к. экраны ча вайдовые.
<[Raiden]> их*
<skai-falkorr> если ты каждый (подчеркну это слово) день используешь одновременно более двух трех десятков приложений - увольняйся нафиг. или найди нормальные рпоги с большим спектром возможностей. но пока ты этого не сделал - освой
<skai-falkorr> автозапуск, раз уж так. ящитаю:)
<[Raiden]> 2-3? :) юнити уже на половину забит изначально. иконками. И что бы появился скроллинг надо вытащить иконо меньше десятка.
<[Raiden]> + ещё всякие сообщения его займут, типа обновления пришли
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: эммм.венда тож забита стандартным плеером и ослом. и что?это запрещает тебе отклеить ненужные тебе проги?
<[Raiden]> а если это небтук , где вообще может быть х800 или даже х600 высота )
<skai-falkorr> и?
<[Raiden]> в винде док внизу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> юнитя как раз для *буков :)
<baronos> нормуль на нетбуке с г3
<[Raiden]> он длиннее автоматом
<skai-falkorr> даже тут можно поместить 18 приложений
<skai-falkorr> на х600
<[Raiden]> мбмб )
<skai-falkorr> притом, что на таком разрешении ты будешь пользоваться одним-двумя, ибо неудобно даж инет серфить на таком разрешении
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну да, самое забавное что она для них предназначена ) В прочем можно и поскролить конечно, неспеша ))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: оригинальная юнитя была для нетбук ремикс. нынешняя писалась подо все
<skai-falkorr> а теперь найди свежий нетбук с таким разрешением
<skai-falkorr> с учетом того, что все крупные игроки рынка сняли их с производства
<skai-falkorr> переключившись на планшеты и ультрабуки
<skai-falkorr> для любителей могильности
<[Raiden]> в оригинальном нетбук ремиксе там сбоку были кнопки с подразделами. Т.е. на 1 значек много программ.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], ни на десктопах, ни на нетбуке в юнити скролинга нет
<[Raiden]> если склероз не подводит
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: я когда в виртуалке смотрю, у меня сразу появляется )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тут тож есть разделы в dash
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: виртуалка без гест аддишенов ставит х480. при 48 стандартных пикселях - это менее 10 приложений (ибо 22 идет на панельку)
<skai-falkorr> а там весь либре офис, фирефоха, у1 и прочий промошлак, чтобы люди видели
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: так что да. только пять таки. найди мне в продаже устройство с х480, чтобы это был не телефон
<[Raiden]> в других де у меня не появляется в любом случае. Так что тему можно закрывать
<skai-falkorr> в других де поставь 10 иконок размеров 48 при разрешении 640х480
<skai-falkorr> у тебя будут ооочень красивая панелька в кедах
<skai-falkorr> ну просто божественная
<[Raiden]> ну можно и так сказать, если хочешь
<[Raiden]> на самом деле панельки. Т.к. я могу их несколько сделать
<skai-falkorr> а я могу их уменьшить
<[Raiden]> ))
<skai-falkorr> но все твои аргументы не имеют больше смысла, чем физические гипотезы, применимые только к сферическому коню в вакууме
<[Raiden]> и я причем не по сетке скачками во сколько-то пикселей, а произвольно
<skai-falkorr> ибо железа с таким разрешением (кроме телефонов) ты не найдешь
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: 1 пиксель - это тебе скачек?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: в кедах панельки полупикселями уменьшают?
<[Raiden]> Вы сами начинаете меня провоцировать. Я спокойно общался с челом про видео про мак )
<skai-falkorr> вай.круче, чем 30 кадр на видеорегистраторе
<[Raiden]> шаг в 1 пиксель я думаю )
<skai-falkorr> уменьшать панель на пол пикселя:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну так в юнити тоже
<skai-falkorr> откуда ты скачки взял?
<[Raiden]> мне так помнится
<[Raiden]> что в ццсм был онесколько градаций и всё.
<[Raiden]> может ошибаюсь
<skai-falkorr> не. там всегда было ползунок и текстовое поле с кнопками выше и ниже.увеличивающими на 1 пихель
<skai-falkorr> или уменьшающими
<skai-falkorr> смотря какую нажмешь
<skai-falkorr> а сейчас так вообще в настройках обоев есть
<[Raiden]> ок ) уменьшая на здоровье. А потом попадай в свои миникнопки ) Во в  маке есть 3д эффект увеличения )
<skai-falkorr> миникнопки?
<[Raiden]> ай*
<[Raiden]> ну ты же уменьшать собрался )
<skai-falkorr> даже на 1080р не промахнуться по 32 пихельной кнопке
<skai-falkorr> где тут промахнуться?
<skai-falkorr> это у тебя алкогольный запой и руки дрожат? что поппадаешь только в 60 пикселей иконку?:)
<[Raiden]> В общем ты мой разговор спокойный с 1 челом развел в получасовой флуд. Больше я в нем учавствовать не намерен.
<skai-falkorr> ну так если бы ты не гнал дезинформацию - то разговаривай. но ты сам признался, что ты лишь "помнишь вроде как но не уверен"
<skai-falkorr> с такими аргументами ты просто заставляешь меня тебя оспаривать, заставляя пытаться подтвердить то, что ыт не сможешь подтвердить, ибо оно не правда.
<skai-falkorr> а чем еще заняться, пока размораживается фарш:)
<[Raiden]> док с боку, отрывается только хаком, иконки не влезают. - это не дезинфа, это реальность.
<skai-falkorr> ну так ты про коня в вакууме слышал?
<skai-falkorr> сейчас минимальное разрешение у ноутов 768
<skai-falkorr> меньше уже снято с производства и продается с рук или у дяди васи интернешенел в деревне
<skai-falkorr> на этом разрещении ты 23 и конки можешь поместить
<skai-falkorr> без скрола
<skai-falkorr> если ты каждый день используешь 23 разных приложения - тут только посочувствовать
<skai-falkorr> посочувствовать твоей фантазии, которую ты должен напрячь, чтобы придумать воркараунд на 23 каждодневных разных приложения, чтобы это не было сферическим конем в вакууме
<skai-falkorr> ибо придирки только ради придирок - удел слабых
<[Raiden]> не видеть очевидного и защищать любой ценой - удел слепых )
<skai-falkorr> нцу так ты не сказал ничего очевидного
<[Raiden]> я с тобой вообще не хотел говорить ) Я с друм чело общался, пока ты не влез
<[Raiden]> другим
<skai-falkorr> прошу.дай мне пример того, какие же 24 приложения надо постоянно юзать, чтобы тебе не зватало места на панельке при минимальном размере экрана, доступного в продаже
<[Raiden]> ты от 1 слова кде или от того что в юнити что-то не так начинаеш ьслюной брызгать. И потом думаешь чт оя хочу с тобой общаться )
<skai-falkorr> а где слюна то?
<[Raiden]> а чем ты сча занимаешся? ты уже страницу текста накатал )
<skai-falkorr> я задаю один и тот же вопрос, на который ты не хочешь давать ответ, переводя разговор на личности или обвиняя в фанатизме
<skai-falkorr> и ктож так делает? религиозные фанатики так защищают свою веру, не имея никаких доказательств ее истинности.
<skai-falkorr> ты сейчас как они
<skai-falkorr> а если ты сильно авидуешь тому, что я быстро печатают - твои проблемы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: вот что я имел в виду под "стопочкой" http://itmages.com/image/view/667060/7011e634 там даже не видно полностью какие у него проги стоят
<skai-falkorr> ну не умею я коротко излагать мысли
<[Raiden]> угу, а я это назвал скроллингом )
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: каждый день смотрит на аваст
<skai-falkorr> меняет правила файрвола
<skai-falkorr> не выключает центр обновления
<skai-falkorr> смотрит на список пакетов, наверное
<skai-falkorr> архивирует каждую секунду
<skai-falkorr> смотрит, что у него за железо каждые пять минут (вдруг гномы подменили?)
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: так чтоли?
<skai-falkorr> я на любом ДЕ могу открыть кучу прог, котоыре разово нужны
<skai-falkorr> и там будет точно такой же шлак, куча иконок и хрен что гле
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: если верно понимаю, запущенные проги отмечены стрелочками. а так там куча ярлыков
<skai-falkorr> и это при том, что он даже стандартные не убрал
<skai-falkorr> он их КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ пользует?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> запущенных там 5 прог
<skai-falkorr> создает 10 презентаций, два текста и 4 таблицы?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я не знаю что он каждый день пользует. не мой скрин
<skai-falkorr> нет.он просто налепил кучу и не использует.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и почему же это плохо, а если в кедах также на панель вынести стопицот неиспользуемых прог - это кеды крутые делают?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а всего 26 значков
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: как оказалось всё что ты про меня писал не верно. Т.к. выше скриншот не мой ) и там как раз то что я говорил. И всё , больше мне нечего добавить.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я тебе сказал, что там
<skai-falkorr> так что если ты используешь этот скрин в качестве подтвержления твоей версии - я прав в каждом слове про тебя
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> так что
<skai-falkorr> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<[Raiden]> нуну
<skai-falkorr> а ты ответь на вопрос, чем налепливание неиспользуемых приложений на панель юнити отличается от налепливания неиспользуемых приложений на панель кед
<skai-falkorr> овтеть
<skai-falkorr> и я признаю, что ты не фанатик
<skai-falkorr> давай
<skai-falkorr> жг
<skai-falkorr> *жги
<[Raiden]> сколько раз смотрел юнити, иконки складываются раньше чем начинаются редкоиспользуемые
<skai-falkorr> ты смотрел ее на виртуалке.при разрешении, ниже широко распространенных
<skai-falkorr> сферический конь в вакууме
<skai-falkorr> тебе стоит податься в теоретическую физику. практик из тебя никакой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, а чего ярлык на столе уже никого не устраивает?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: это сворачивать приложения надо
<[Raiden]> Ну , меня не очень. Хотя и есть несколько.
<skai-falkorr> а если их много - все, ибо ярлык на столе может быть где угодно на столе
<skai-falkorr> так что ярлыки на столе подходят только к тому, что запускаешь первым
<skai-falkorr> ну чисто как элемент дизайна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: кнопка "свернуть все" на самом видном месте
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: в том то и дело, что она сворачивает все
<skai-falkorr> потом разворачивать
<skai-falkorr> лишние действия
<skai-falkorr> поэтому значки на столе и теряют популярность
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: в былые времена я делал в хп панель х2 и юзал квикланч. со стола как-то менее удобно, мне кажется )  Хотя содержимое папки рабочий стол на столе уменя остаётся и кое-что там есть...
<[Raiden]> вообще это дело привычки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: свернул, запустил программу, поработал в ней. alt+tab переключился в другую. она сама развернулась
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или ты запускаешь программу и сразу в другую лезешь
<skai-falkorr> а перекинуть из одной в другую?
<skai-falkorr> выделить неизвестное тебе определение в тексте и тут же в хроме погуглить?
<skai-falkorr> перекинуть киношку в плеер на другом столе?
<[Raiden]> док совмещенынй с панелью внижу на манер вин7 мне нравится больше всего. + помимо этих эконок прикрепленных к таскбару, там остался и квиклаунч, если надо ещё иконок. Примерно так же и в кде.
<[Raiden]> опечатки )
<[Raiden]> и при этом я ещё могу иметь панели слева и справа, скрываемые или постоянные )
<[Raiden]> в общем масса вариантов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: это примеры "запустил прогу поработал переключился"
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: драг н дроп прерывать альттабом - это не переключился
<[Raiden]> у меня вм с правилами для окон. И плейер стартует с опцией всегда на видимом столе. При таком раскладе если я преключусь на стол с фм, то там будет и плейер в котоырй можно кинуть файл. И потом вернутся на тот стол где другие окна не мешают.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: есть множество того, что ты можешь сделать, но не делаешь, ибо оно тебе не нужно. это не делает эту вещь крутой. например ты можешь трахать павианов, но ты не делаешь этого и это тебе не нужно. разве то, что ты можешь это -
<skai-falkorr> делает процесс круутым?:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: у меня тоже плеер на другом столе
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тут обсуждается свернуть все окна, чтобы был доступ к столу с иконками
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а еще есть "список запущенных приложений" который драг н дроп поддерживает часто
<skai-falkorr> причем тут плеер на другом столе?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: выделю я мышой текст, нажму средней кнопкой по иконке хрома в любом ДЕ. что произойдет?
<skai-falkorr> ничего.
<skai-falkorr> а кликнув в табы хрома - я открою новую вкладку с поиском по тому тексту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, если прихватить файл мышой потянуть на "свернуть окна" оно разве не свернет? а потом кинуть на ярлык плеера
<skai-falkorr> можно даже навести на иконку и она через н секунд будет авторайз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то что в линуксовом хроме не работает средняя кнопка надо сказать спасибо офтопику. совместимость блин
<skai-falkorr> но это задержка, опять таки
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: она работает
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты упустил фразу
<skai-falkorr> выделю я мышой текст, нажму средней кнопкой по иконке хрома в любом ДЕ
<skai-falkorr> любом - включая винапи
<skai-falkorr> и макось
<skai-falkorr> по иконке оно не сработает, как вставить в новую вкладку и запустить поиск
<chapt> текст тянуть в такую даль? контекстное меню наше все ))
<skai-falkorr> chapt: ставить в каждую прогу плагин поиска в гугле?
<skai-falkorr> или ты о чем?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: запуск огнелиса из меню или ярлыка при открытом лисе у меня открывает новый таб с курсором в адресе. почти что ты описал. выделение текста не пробовал
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: пока текст не опробуешь - не то:)
<[Raiden]> днд личн омне не часто нужен. Я больше копипаст юзаю. И в поейре не реко пользую его диалог выбора.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может и поик прикручен автоматический не проверял
<skai-falkorr> ибо хром тож можно открыть новое окно
<[Raiden]> плейере*
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: кстати в фф вообще нельзя вставить в кнопку новой вкладки, чтобы открыть новую с поиском
<skai-falkorr> такое ток в хрмое
<skai-falkorr> и ток на иксах
<chapt> skai-falkorr: я про поиск по выделенному слову, в фф поумолчанию есть пункт в контекстном меню
<skai-falkorr> chapt: эмм. у нас ситуация с переклчюением приложений, так что по умолчанию текст в другом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: а это не вопрос ДЕ. это вопрос как программа обрабатывает параметры запуска
<chapt> аааа, ну тады плагин drag n drop
<[Raiden]> ))
<skai-falkorr> chapt: а хром тож умеет поиск
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: вот именно:) как программа обрабатывает параметры
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: а ты предлагаешь драг н дропать в другие, свернув их, чтобы достать рабочий стол:)
<skai-falkorr> я же за концепцию развернутых приложений и чистого рабочего стола:)
<[Raiden]> мне думается вы занимаетес ьфигней. Реально мало у кого есть проблемы с переносом текста.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: просто хром так себя должен вести и в юнити, и в cairo-dock и в awn. Это не фишка юнити ланч
<[Raiden]> первый дистр со сборкой на CDE ) http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34828
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну он и ведет.
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: он в любом де не обрабатывает событие "вставить текст" в иконку
<skai-falkorr> это проблема дока
<skai-falkorr> это проблема самой концепции иконки
<[Raiden]> средний клик в доках бывает занят. Если вы про такой копипаст
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: про него
<[Raiden]> у меня например это открыть новое окно, хотя в случае с кде это отключаемо.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: он ведь как копипаст нигде не работает
<skai-falkorr> оно открывает новое окно и в юнити
<skai-falkorr> и в щели, я так думаю
<skai-falkorr> да и в винде
<[Raiden]> Ну может и не нужно :)
<skai-falkorr> фишка с буфером обмена - это только у иксов:)
<chapt> специально сейчас врубил драг н дроповский плагин в Фф, прекрасно работает причем можно выбрать в каком из поимковиков искать
<^DEMOSS^> Йоу пипл )) Я все-таки завиртуализирповал целый сервер убунты )
<skai-falkorr> chapt: ты вставляешь в кнопку новой вкладки именно средней кнопкой мыши?
<skai-falkorr> chapt: драг н дроп в фф всегда работал
<[Raiden]> можно открыть браузер, потом целенаправленно вставить текст туда куда надо. У меня например основное окн о- это спиддиал. С ним браузер запуститься должен. Нафига мне там какой-то копипаст )
<[Raiden]> из иконки
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^: хм это тот в котором загрузка никак не вставала?
<^DEMOSS^> да )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: дык я также делаю. тут шло обсуждение, что мешает его сворачивать и вызывать, только когда надо
<skai-falkorr> чтобы рабочий стол был открыт
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: а..
<^DEMOSS^> Вчера потратил ночью  4 часа и решил проблему
<skai-falkorr> чтобы не юзать панели и доки, а иконки на рабочем столе хранить
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^: и что тама было
<[Raiden]> а.. кажется воостанавливатель груда пришел )
<chapt> а зачем средней
<[Raiden]> груба
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^: или ты образ заново делал?
<^DEMOSS^> Все дело было в трех строчках )
<[Raiden]> в волшебных пузырьках (с)
<chapt> вообще разговор напоминает, "а слабо правой рукой правую лопатку почесать? все говорят дык все левую для этого юзают? а ты в ответ: а вот петя и правой может."
<skai-falkorr> chapt: сижу я такой на стуле.растекся.лежу почти.серфю инет мышой (радио мыШ).читаю книгу в фбридере.и тут встречаю упоминание, например, семейства борджиа. интересно, насколько книга точна. и вот я встаю, тянусь кклаве, выделяю
<skai-falkorr> текст, жжму копировать и вставляю в поисковик?нееееее. я выделяю мышой и средней кнопкой вставляю
<skai-falkorr> chapt: ты слегка напутал.
<skai-falkorr> левой рукой удобней чесать правую
<skai-falkorr> ибо рука двух суставчатая.
<chapt> я просто выделяю левой мышью, зажимаю ее и тяну в браузер, какие сложности, зачем тут клава
<skai-falkorr> и посреди локтевого сустава не сгибается, чтобы качественно почесать всю лопатку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: не совсем. первый запуск проги с ярлыка на столе. если она запущена то отражается в списке запущенных и взаимодействовать можно с ярлыком проги там
<^DEMOSS^> if [ $# -eq 1 -a "$1" = "-v" ] ; then
<skai-falkorr> ну так я выделяю и вставляю средней.это еще проще.ибо не надо прям сча тянуть
<[Raiden]> из kate в ff кстати текст тянется )
<^DEMOSS^> echo "grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.99-12ubuntu5)"
<^DEMOSS^> exit 0
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: я это говорил.что ток для того, что запускается первым:)и объяснял, почему же неудобно свернуть кнопкой свернуть все окна и открывать их по альт табу
<^DEMOSS^> fi
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: лишние телодвижения жеж:)
<chapt> Raiden да много из чего тянется ))
<andrex> емае и какты до такова докатился то?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: а мышой выделять и копировать уже не модно?
<[Raiden]> chapt: но вообще с иксовым копипастом это не особо нужно. т.е. средний клик не сложнее чем тянуть не отпуская кнопки )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем клава нужна
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: жать кнопку, выбирать менюшкой копировать?
<skai-falkorr> зачем?
<skai-falkorr> зачем надевать перчатку, чтобы почесать лопатку?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: потому что клава далеко. тянуться не хочется
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: эмм. а я говорил, что она нужна?
<^DEMOSS^> andrex: Вот такой пирожок помог мне виртуализировать убунту
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: там ж знак вопроса и вопрос, что я делаю.и ответ, что я не юзаю клаву.
<^DEMOSS^> andrex: а знаешь что самое обидное ?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: самый частый прием в художественных произведениях, где есть нарратор
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: кстати читать лучше с ридера а не на плазме 80см с расстояния 5 метров :)
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня ноут 13.3" и телефон на 3.4" книги я читаю на телефоне, журналы в пдф - на ноуте
<skai-falkorr> эт на работе я к 22" монику еще подрубаюсь
<skai-falkorr> вторым ноутом с 15"
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0913/h_1347533122_3086661_9689b14b8b.jpeg , http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0913/h_1347533097_7731155_ba1448e358.jpeg опята поперли.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ууу.тут в лесах вообще шагу не ступить - грибок раздавишь:)
<skai-falkorr> дожди прошли
<chapt> а маслята или подосы есть?
<[Raiden]> есть
<baronos> грузди люблю больше всех :)
<chapt> черт, тоже нужно будет сходить
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^: что?
<andrex> я просто отходил маленько)
<^DEMOSS^> Что как бы не работали над убунтой - почему то забывают брать стандарты и рабочие решения от ее папы :( потому бывает много гимора.
<skai-falkorr> ^DEMOSS^: а что у тя не работало?
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0913/h_1347533437_2930886_68399e8ba5.jpeg мухоморы )
<^DEMOSS^> не виртуализировался старый сервак на убунте 10.10 i686
<skai-falkorr> эммм
<skai-falkorr> *глянул в сторону вируталки с серваком убунты*
<skai-falkorr> че?
<andrex> да мне кажется просто кто то очень криворукий там начудил вот и не виртуализировался, обычно это просто и без костылей
<^DEMOSS^> skai-falkorr: как перегонял с физической машины ?
<^DEMOSS^> andrex: да там навалом кривых костылей. Потому и завиртуализировал текущее барахло а на освободившемся железе буду новую чистую и прямую структуру поднимать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.securitylab.ru/blog/personal/komarov/24211.php
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: проблема тех, кто говорит плохое о царе или хранит важную инфу
<skai-falkorr> остальным плевать:)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: гуглю видно не плевать
<skai-falkorr> ессесно
<skai-falkorr> это деньги для гугля
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Он про царя плохо высказывался? 8-O
<skai-falkorr> ему есть что прятать:)
<skai-falkorr> хотя гугл вечно про царей высказывается
<skai-falkorr> и с ним пытаются судиться за автоподсказки вида "министр такая-то проститутка"
<skai-falkorr> http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/13/3325516/microsoft-nitol-botnet-after-discovering-pcs-sold-to
<skai-falkorr> хех
<skai-falkorr> китатцы продают компы с мальварой:)
<skai-falkorr> вот и покупай компы с вендой
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34825 - прогресс
<[Raiden]> сча тоже можно , но вроде руками как-то.
<skai-falkorr> скриптами и зачастую с перезагрузкой
<[Raiden]> отличная лавка http://img11.nnm.ru/f/9/a/f/4/6ace6b9440d32bf75997b454665.jpg
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/1/9/f/e/4/ebc776e9cf8dd9d42701daab3ca.jpg
<andrex> sharikoff: тут?
<quadroarte> подскажите готовый дистрибутив для альтернативы АД авторизации ?
<reboto> привет
<[Raiden]> привет.
<baronos> привет,
<rekcuFniarB> Привет.
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34834
<shenmue> пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<tagezi> всем привет )
<_d4vid> www.mixxx.org для диджея
<shenmue> ввв.язабан.перманент для спамеров
<deniska> хм
<deniska> это известная программа под линокс
<deniska> чего бузеть (:
<shenmue> мну не бузит =)
<_d4vid> я впервые её вижу.. хотел поделится
<shenmue> тем более это просто мысли вслух =) между прочим так наверное думает каждый первый у кого есть емеил
<rekcuFniarB> Жутко тормозит кстати, приходится отключать отображение формы волны, тогда работает нормально, но менее удобно. И baetdetector глючит.
<rekcuFniarB> *beat
<artus> shenmue, какой ты кровожадный :D
<baronos> а я думал банометатель, с ил2 фигачит всех :)
<deniska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh6itBrjlD0 дабстепчик (:
<rekcuFniarB> deniska: фу таким быть.
<deniska> Но это же mgm (:
<rekcuFniarB> Небось и Скрилекса слушаешь...
<deniska> не
<[Raiden]> qt 4.8.3 вышло. Интересн оуспеет ли попасть в релиз.
<[Raiden]> это скорее мысли в слух )
 * baronos мыслит на счет очередного бокальчика...
<_d4vid> рейден где ты прочитал?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34833
<_d4vid> а на опеннет -.-
<_d4vid> спасибо
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> ^^
<reboto> Ребята приветствую еще раз.) Нужна ваша помощь или совет в таком вопросе: обновился с ubuntu 10.04 до 12.04. Поставил gnome-classic. Работает весьма не стабильно. К примеру чтобы переключить нужно 2 раза нажимать "перезагрузить". В консоле вообще не реаги
<deniska> Убунту надо не обновлять, а переустанавливать (:
<deniska> (ну и проблема не в гноме наверное)
<teddyp1cker> в новом виртуалбоксе теперь машины можно при старте поднимать))
<teddyp1cker> ура прришла пора выкинуть скриптик
<teddyp1cker> и еще можно тачки пускать в безголовом режиме из гуи
<artus> reboto, дефолтное окружение 12й бубунты - юити, все остальное на твой страх и риск
<reboto> <artus>, попробовать в юнити подгрузится?
<deniska> artus: да лаааднр
<deniska> лааадно*
<baronos> "весьма нестабильно" это как? про перезагрузить тоже как то непонятно...
<deniska> Оно такое же «оффициальное», как трансмишн — официальный торрент-клиент (:
<artus> deniska, gnome-classic это непонятный недокостыль, а убунта на столько гвоздями сколочена, что даже в 11й при попытк ече либо сменить начинала рассыпатцо)
<deniska> это просто gnome-panel
<artus> deniska, она не предназначена для "Поставил *"
<deniska> Да убунта вообще как дистр не для «поставил»
<artus> ну она ток по дефолту юзабельна
<deniska> Была бы по-дефолту юзабельна, не было бы резона ставить гном-панель вместо унити (:
<artus> reboto, и да, хочеш гном - 11.04 , остальное - извраты
<[Raiden]> reboto: попробуй на форум написать и железо до кучи опиши. Я не сталкивался с какой-то особой нестабильностью гном-классик. Вот гш было  утекал так что сжирал и весь своп, когда я просматривал различные расширения для него )
<artus> [Raiden], когда ты тестил гш, он был вообще никакой
<deniska> В убунте гнома как такового и нет :3
<deniska> Что-то из 3.0, что-то из 3.2
<artus> а учивая что в убунте гш был вообще уг, то о чем тут говорить)
<artus> deniska, ну он более-мение сьедобный  с 3.4 стал
<deniska> Но гномпанель мало того что есть в репах и устанавливается одной командой
<[Raiden]> короче не так важно. Главное что классик я считаю достаточн остабильным. Хотя не знаю зачем они панельки отрезали , могли выкладывать в комплекте, они же лучше чем их заменитель )
<deniska> Но и при этом обладает красивым названием gnome-classic (:
<artus> [Raiden], гном класик это не класический гном , чего там стабильного?
<[Raiden]> это только название пакета в убунте.
<deniska> Потому что корпоративным клиентам, наверное, нафиг не сдались эти унити с их отсутствием меню пуск
<deniska> Я вообще не понимаю, чем надо упороться, чтобы удалить меню пуск? :3
<deniska> Мне стыдно перед виндузятниками, когда они в убунте не находят пуск
<[Raiden]> artus: там стабильного ровно столько же сколько и в Г3 и в юнити , за вычетом того что там нету компиза и ГШ
<reboto> <baronos> нестабильно это значить, что постоянно что-то крашится(при любых обновлениях), а насчет "перезагрузить", то ос понимает  сигнал перезагрузится только со второго раза. Если раз нажать "перезагрузить", то она не реагирует вообще неограÐ
<Sergey_IT> deniska, а что такое пуск?
<artus> !255 | reboto
<ubuntuhelp> reboto: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<deniska> Sergey_IT: такая штука, которая позволяет посмотреть что за программы есть на компьютере
<deniska> То что есть сейчас — какой-то страх и ужас
<deniska> Мне не нужен минигуголь чтобы управляться компьютером
<Sergey_IT> deniska, не знаешь - легче жить
<deniska> Но видимо авторы юнити думают иначе
<reboto> <baronos> нестабильно это значить, что постоянно что-то крашится(при любых обновлениях), а насчет "перезагрузить", то ос понимает  сигнал перезагрузится только со второго раза.
<reboto> Если раз нажать "перезагрузить", то она не реагирует вообще неограниченное количество времени. Как только жмешь второй раз перезагрузить, то идет в ребут как положенно
<deniska> reboto: я думаю это вообще не в среде дело
<deniska> а в том, что что-то сломалось при обновлении :3
<baronos> reboto: погляди в ~/.xsession-errors че там отваливается
<Sergey_IT> reboto, поставь заново
<artus> sudo reboot же :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<deniska> artus: кнопку ПОВАР зажать на 5 секунд же
<Sergey_IT> artus, ты научишь... (
<[Raiden]> гуи прогрессировал, прогрессировал и допрогрессировал до sudo reboot
<reboto> <Sergey_IT> это и собираюсь сделать, но хочу сделать бэкап нужных данных и восстановить на новой ос. Вопрос как это сдлеать.
<[Raiden]> хотя можно и так конечно.
<deniska> cp, tar
<reboto> <artus> я написал, что в консоле не реагирует на подобное
<deniska> rsync есть ещё (:
<artus> reboto, ну если на теб уже и консоль начхать хотела, то проблемы у тебя явно не с гномом
<Sergey_IT>  reboto, а какие проблемы - на другой диск скинь
 * [Raiden] наблюдает гномеров всех мастей и чай попивает
<baronos> какая видеокарта? ну так для статистики...
<artus> reboto, ставь крысу и будет тебе счастье )
<reboto> <Sergey_IT> речь об установленных и настроенных программах. хотелось бы их с конфигов забекапить и восстановить.
<deniska> ну они так или иначе в ~ сидят все
<reboto> <artus> зачемь??
 * baronos сидит там, где гном3 работает как часики... ;)
<artus> reboto, ну тогда дальше развлекайся)
<[Raiden]> reboto: .xsession-errors посмотреть хорошая была идея. Я бы ещё память проверил на всякий случай. Т.к. слухов о постоянных крахах немного. И  ещё попробуй с чистой конфигурацией, заведи ещё юзера для теста.
<[Raiden]> ...я встречался что падает что-либ ос конкретными настройками
<reboto> <artus> ну спасибо)) помог
<artus> ага, когда у меня сыпались кеды рейден тоже все на память пенял...
<Sergey_IT> reboto, настройки каких прог?
<[Raiden]> больше не придумывается, кроме переезжа на xfce или кде
<[Raiden]> зда*
<artus> reboto, я же сказал уже, бубунту трогать неельзя, ей можно пользоватся по умолчанию
<reboto> <[Raiden]> щас заведу тачку и проверю
<deniska> бубунту пользоваться нельзя //fxd
<reboto> <deniska> а чем нужно?
<deniska> ну ээ
<deniska> не знаю
<baronos> кде же
<artus> deniska, ну смелее , чтоб знать в какую сторону тебя пинать)
<deniska> Если всё равно будут пинать, какая разница куда? :3
<artus> baronos, кеды офтоп :D
<deniska> Скажу арч, запинают в школу, скажу кде, запинают в норку к рейдену
<baronos> artus: ну зато фанатичное :D
<reboto>  <deniska>  кеды черезчур со свистелками и перделками))
<deniska> Их можно не включать
<baronos> зато работает и народ не жалуется. Правда, [Raiden]?
<deniska> (Да и трудно найти в обилии настроек где они включаются)
<deniska> (Посреди настройки тройного клика средней кнопкой мыши по правой части заголовка окна)
<reboto> значить бэкап  с переносом и восстановлением на чистой ос на грани фантастики?
<baronos> а чего мешает установить новую ось без форматирования раздела /home, но с именем профиля отличного от предыдущего.
<deniska> reboto: нет, это на грани знания cp, tar и может чего-нибудь ещё
<deniska> например mount
<deniska> И вообще
<deniska> Убунта — не линукс для новичков
<deniska> Убунта — линукс не для новичков //fxd
<reboto> <baronos> не буду просить попродробней, но хоть ссылка есть на мануалчик? или в гугль отправишь?
<deniska> Мануальчик >_<
<deniska> Мануальчик, *мат*
<deniska> Мануальчик, *мат*, ему нужен (:
<Sergey_IT>  reboto, никакой фантастики - все элементарно
<artus> reboto, мануальчик по выбору имени при установке отличного от нынешнего имени учетки?
<deniska> Да *мат*, *мат* тебе мануальчик, если это элементарное копирование *мат* файлов?
<[Raiden]> с гном классик меньше людей путалос ьчто где - имхо. Хотя как-то улучшать ег оили заменять конечно надо было. Он не далеко от вин хп ушел, поэтому собсн ои такой понятынй был многим.
<artus> [Raiden], статистические выкладки по твоему имху есть ? графики, таблицы ?
<baronos> reboto: при установке ОС, не форматируй тот раздел на который будешь монтировать раздел /home, и при установке имя пользователь напиши другое, чтоб ОС не установилась в директорию с именем которая сейчас
<deniska> [Raiden]: собственно начиная с вин95 интерфейс значительным образом на компутерах не менялся
<artus> или все твои меньше - целах полтора человека?
<deniska> везде кнопка пуск, везде панель задач
<[Raiden]> компиз своим появлением сделал из гнома2 нескучное де. Как и многий другой интересный софт котоырй не является детищем проекта gnome )
<deniska> До тех пор пока *мат* не решили пилить юнити, которая как макось, только ещё более наркоманская :3
<reboto> <baronos> интересно. не замечал подобных возможностей. спс
<deniska> Надо быть на всю голову любителем айфонов, чтобы считать интерфейс макакоси хорошим >_<
<deniska> Кстати
<deniska> А вы в курсе как на новом айфоне будут вести себя старые приложения под 4:3 экран? :3
<deniska> Они будут показывать чёрные полосочки ^_^
<reboto> круто
<Sergey_IT> а большинство и старого айфона не видели
<deniska> а всё потому что к шестой версии оси и к пятому разрешению экрана они не осилили динамические лейауты
<deniska> Пофиг, погромисты всё в пикселях под новую версию разрисуют (:
<reboto> <Sergey_IT> ты прав) даже в руках не держал))
<Sergey_IT>  reboto, и чего тогда обсуждать?
<reboto> <Sergey_IT> что я обсуждал?)) я написал только круто и не более
<[Raiden]> deniska: почти так и есть, про 95 согласен. Н ов отличие от гном опять же, некоторый софт ушел в функциональном плане далеко в перед )
<Sergey_IT>  reboto, а с чего взял, что круто?
<artus> таки рейден недотроль
<deniska> [Raiden]: а теперь скажи что кде отличается от вин95 (:
<Sergey_IT> лучше недо- чем пере-
<artus> почему недо ? потому что фантазии окромя как "софт ушол" и "а вот в кедах..." ни на что не хватает больше
<deniska> На всех твоих скринах (слева направо) пуск, панель задач, трей, часики (:
<deniska> прямо как в вин95 (:
<[Raiden]> deniska: панеь модульная например, вм композитный , эффекты , правила для окон и т.д. Фм в кде сравнимый функционально с последними версиями эксплорера, включая индексный поиск и вывод инфы типа гегов. - этого  в вин95 и гном2 небыло. Другие компонент
<[Raiden]> ы тоже отличаются.
<deniska> а что толку, если ты всё равно сделал из этого вин95? (:
<shenmue> nbg yt gjyzk f xnj d 'njv nfrjuj&
<shenmue> да мля
<deniska> добавились унылые перделки, а суть то та же, как и почти 20 лет назад
<[Raiden]> только потому, что панелька внизу)? )
<shenmue> дениска чем плоха панелька с меню и треем?
<deniska> Ничем
<shenmue> назови более простое и удобное что нибуть? смогёшь?
<artus> @voice shenmue
<deniska> Но райден упорно сравнивает гном с винхр, хотя его кде недалеко от 95й ушло (:
<artus> shenmue, атата
<deniska> Нельзя материться, в чатике могут быть арчеводы
<[Raiden]> трей в кде может скрывать элементы и некоторые можно отключать\включать. такое есть в вин7 , но опять же нету в гноме
<shenmue> все мы грешны сын мой
<[Raiden]> хотя трей в гноме всетаки есть )
<artus> @kick "[Raiden]" с кедами в кедочатик
<[Raiden]> и он такой как в вин95
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> Кедофобия в чатике!
<deniska> Надо любить всех, независимо от их десктопной ориентации (:
<deniska> (до тех пор пока они не проводят кде-парады, ес-сно)
<deniska> [Raiden]: могли добавляться свистелки, но ведь суть та же :3
<deniska> скрывалка в трее появилась (именно в винде) лишь потому, что туда начало срать всё что не попадя
<shenmue> кхм... а что за неприязнь к кедам в чате? или из всего семейства *бунт обсуждение только убунту?
<artus> deniska, завязывай
<[Raiden]> каноникал пыталась изменить трей и её это удалось, но это свершилось под самый конец гнома2. А в гноме 3 система очень похожая на ту что предлогала каноникал )
<deniska> artus: ещё пару реплик :3
<deniska> А в кде традиционно скопикетили винду (:
<[Raiden]> на самом деле винду скопировал гном2, и 2 панели там исключительно что бы никто не догадался.
<deniska> Хотя скрывать тут, если честно, и нечего :3 Антивирусов нет, стима нет, что там ещё в трей срало тоже нет
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<shenmue> которая трей содрала наверное с беос
<deniska> Гном копировал макось, это было вполне очевидно
<deniska> Например отсутствие кнопок ок-отмена-применить, свойственное для кде и винды, но не свойственное для мака и гнома
<[Raiden]> тем что панельку вверхсунул? Ну может быть. Что-то такое в этом прослеживается. Хотя нижняя была как раз классиеским таскбаром  из виндовс.
<shenmue> мда
<[Raiden]> да в общем не так важно кто и откуда спер. Суть в том что гном2 уже устарел
<[Raiden]> и надо был очто-то делать )
<deniska> Хм
<deniska> Я вот хотел заняться патчингом юнити по хардкору
<deniska> Пилить патчики, складывать в ппа
<deniska> а потом я обнаружил гномпанельку в репах и я оказался незаинтересованным (:
<shenmue> а я вот хотел дыню
<shenmue> сходил купил и щас ем
<_d4vid> яблофанаты любят юнити!
<deniska> Но юнити — не макось
<deniska> В макосе панельку можно вниз переместить (:
<_d4vid> она ведь и так внизу
<[Raiden]> для них возможно удобно. по крайней мере та часть котоаря является плагином к компизу.
<_d4vid> в 11.10 можно было панельку тоже вниз вставить с патчем с ппа
<[Raiden]> т.е. сама юнити, а не всё остальное
<Sergey_IT> любовь к ДЕ - это уже извращение
<deniska> я про саму панельку и говорю
<shenmue> вот интересно
<shenmue> если бы де всего одна была что бы щас обсуждали? из за чего ругались бы?
<shenmue> наверное из за тем оформления
<[Raiden]> или из-за софта. какой очищатор гсеттингс лучше
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> gconf-cleaner конечно =)
<_d4vid> http://ishouvik.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/mydesk-1024x575.png красиво
<[Raiden]> ещё несколько шагов и они сделат неплохой док
<[Raiden]> лают*
<Sergey_IT> недлохой для кого?
<[Raiden]> а пока доки или авн лучше, которым уже года 3+-
<Sergey_IT> *п*
<[Raiden]> Ну, не знаю для кого. Для целевой аудитории мигрирующей с эпл.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вообще мне доки тоже нравятся.
<[Raiden]> только хорошие.
<Sergey_IT> а то у нас на эпле народу много
<_d4vid> жаль что в 12.04 нельзя переташить вниз
<Kyshtynbai> _d4vid: перетащить што? док? можно взять cairo-dock например
<Kyshtynbai> его можно и вниз и вверх
<_d4vid> я о лаучере
<Kyshtynbai> _d4vid: ваще как-то делали. лаунчер вниз перетаскивали
<Kyshtynbai> я видал, где не помню
<_d4vid> в 11.10 можно было
<Kyshtynbai> хотя это же юнити. я его не очень. все больге гноме-шелл
<Kyshtynbai> *ш
<baronos> шо то мне это напоминает http://itmages.ru/image/view/676908/17865796 :D
<Sergey_IT> андроид
<_d4vid> http://ubuntovod.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Violet.jpg успокаиваюшая тема
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: Хм, не знал что в 12.04 нельзя.
<[Raiden]> вообще можно, наверное через зад, т.е. анйти тот ппа, дифнуть что надо, пропатчить свежий юнити, пересобрать...
<[Raiden]> может пару строк подправить ))
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r97dDR0n0yY у меня такие же траблы как у него .. с последними дровами от ати
<_d4vid> сижу на дровах 12.4
<_d4vid> нука попробую-ка я фикс который в комментах
<[Raiden]> открытый драйвер вроде бы с играми и композитом справляется. И если проц достаточно нормальный ,то без декодинга видео видеокартой можно обойтись
<[Raiden]> возможно на твоем месте я бы попробовал опенсорс
<[Raiden]> кстати софтовый декодин гвидео иногда лучше качеством.
<[Raiden]> и фильтры можно применять, если плейер умеет
<_d4vid> ты про который опенсорс?
<[Raiden]> я про открытый драйвер radeon
<[Raiden]> не от амд
<[Raiden]> котоырй в комплекте с иксами
<_d4vid> ааа
<_d4vid> я его не юзал
<[Raiden]> по моему с каратми от амд это единсвенынй шанс на безглючное существование )
<_d4vid> вот у меня например проблем нет с дровами версии 12.4 но хотелось бы поставить последнии 12.8
<[Raiden]> оних примерно полугодичный цикл, вроде. Ещё я помню беты пару раз попадались, может и сча бывают
<[Raiden]> когда-то давно был радеон
<[Raiden]> у них*
<[Raiden]> 8/15/2012, к НГ выйдет нвой, мб пофиксят твой баг )
<[Raiden]> ест ькстати промежуточный, 12.6
<_d4vid> у него тоже траблы со скалингом
<_d4vid> Can't exec "debian/rules": Permission denied at /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage line 529.
<_d4vid> пакет не собирается :(
<[Raiden]> прав нет пишет
<[Raiden]> от рута надо
<[Raiden]> наверное
<_d4vid> с судо не пойдёт?
<[Raiden]> пойдет
<[Raiden]> или с судо так пишет?
<_d4vid> да с судо так
<[Raiden]> в гуг лтогда )
<_d4vid> ок^^
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ты debian/rules запустить чтоли пытаешся?
<[Raiden]> или какая-то команда пишет?
<[Raiden]> если второй , то дай +x на этот фйайл
<[Raiden]> если сам ,то иди читай как пакеты собираются
<[Raiden]> пантеон шелл кстати как раз то что многие хотят - док внизу
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/8210997.png
<Alagos> Доброй ночи. Подскажите, при использовании slexy.org через pastebinit есть возможность установить expired?
<Alagos> В man pastebinit не нашёл такого.
<sa4ok> здравствуйте товарищи. знает ли кто-нибудь, как настроить скрытие панели kde по горячей клавише?
<sa4ok> и вопрос в другую тему: какие есть инструменты для быдлоразработки а-ля visualstudio/delphi/lazarus? интересует именно ручное простое создание форм и т.п. в одной упаковке с компиллятором.
<sa4ok> *чайник. не судите строго, если что не так.
<sa4ok> по первому вопросу см нагуглил лишь вот это:http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/4248183   . т.е. тема хоть сколько актуальна, а решения здесь нет
<[Raiden]> sa4ok: по горячей в кде не скрываются. либо автоскрытие, либ оперекрытие.  В обоих случая выплывает когда мышку к краю.
<sa4ok> буду искать решения. хоткей имхо был бы удобен
<sa4ok> по второму вопросу все сложно. информации слишком много, разобраться сложно. искал ide для с++ (чайник. мышкой тыкать только могу). собственно VS2010 подходит идеально, но чисто из идеологических соображений хочется найти хоть какую-то замену в linux. поÐ
<sa4ok> наглядной информации по разработке оконных приложений для linux мало, обидно. понятно, что начинать надо с малого. Си тот же. Но хочется как-то перепрыгнуть этот барьер и пусть и медленно и неуклюже, но писать на чем-то более мощном нежели PascalABC, дово
<sa4ok> на распутье, в общем)
<sa4ok> с Eclipse разобрался вроде) всем спасибо, вопрос снят
<[Raiden]> в теории можно написать плазмойд-кнопку с хоткеем, котоырй включает\отключает автоскрытие.
<[Raiden]> я правда не буду это делать точно
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> не помог мне комментарий от видео .. пришлось откатится заного на версию 12.4
<[Raiden]> качается потихоньку
<_d4vid> We are aware of the issue with scaling through HDMI output connection, which will be addressed in the next Catalyst driver release.
<_d4vid> вот что на форуме пишут..
<[Raiden]> ой не туда написал про качается
<_d4vid> ждать следушего релиза ..
<_d4vid> http://rghost.net/40351792 класная книжка.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-14
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Есть контакт.
<scogra> Доброго всем. Подскажите, как на Linux Mint 13 Mate  разрешить удаленный рабочий стол?
<skai-falkorr> scogra: нуууу... удалить минт.поставить ubuntu. и запустить прогу:)
<scogra> skai-falkorr<-:это да, можно и так. какую убунту посоветуешь?
<skai-falkorr> lts
<skai-falkorr> спасет отца русской демократии
<scogra> 12? нее. ставил, пробовал. у меня ж юзеры...
<scogra> да и не без ошибок она
<skai-falkorr> 10.04 ставь тогда
<skai-falkorr> умнее было бы юзерам демьяна впилить
<skai-falkorr> он долго будет стабильным
<scogra> skai-falkorr<-:демьян? 0_0.
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> демьян именивич сломанопингвиновый
<scogra> просвети. а то отстал.
<baronos> как в груб прописать что загрузил мне командную строку, а не оболочку?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: init=/bin/bash
<skai-falkorr> жеж
<baronos> skai-falkorr: very good :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: тока вчераж разбирали этот вопрос
<baronos> я отсутствовал, у меня демьянкин ставился же 10 часов :D
<skai-falkorr> scogra: видишь? люди знают демьянкина
 * scogra нечеловек)))
<baronos> вот это победимо https://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/IMG_20120914_072312.jpg ?
<skai-falkorr> протри омнитор
<scogra> так как же все-таки разрешить удаленный рабочий стол?
<skai-falkorr> хаха
<skai-falkorr> а вот у меня и 4 гб на ноуте
<skai-falkorr> а говорили, что он больше двух не поддерживает
<baronos> skai-falkorr: как поднять инет, если я зашел в ось через init=/bin/bash?
<baronos> ifconfig нифига не показывает :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: у тя нм стоит?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ага
<skai-falkorr> baronos: nm-cli
<skai-falkorr> если в нем есть соединение
<skai-falkorr> настроенное
<skai-falkorr> можно будет активировать
<skai-falkorr> само то мобильные соеинения поднимать
<vladgobelen> http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/1347606989.png
<vladgobelen> ой не туда
<skai-falkorr> ну вот и выходные
<SergeyIT> где?
<skai-falkorr> здесь
<skai-falkorr> вот прям вот
<skai-falkorr> вот они
<SergeyIT> лови, а то убегут
<skai-falkorr> куда они денутся:)
<Chrome5162> всем привет о чём разговаривайте?
<skai-falkorr> Chrome5162: тебе лучше не знать
<Chrome5162> :)
<vladgobelen> Chrome5162: О тунеядстве
<Chrome5162> кто чего натворил?)
<skai-falkorr> Chrome5162: ты
<Chrome5162> я?
<Chrome5162> и что же я сделал?
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> пока не знаю. но чтото reeeeealy bad
<Chrome5162> :|
<Chrome5162> и это вместо "здравствуйте"?
<skai-falkorr> ты и без того здравствуешь
<skai-falkorr> иначе бы не сидел тут
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: не факт
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: тобиш ты при смерти бы пришел на канал спрашивать о чем разговор?:) sort of last wish?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: многие инвалиды сидят в интернете
<vladgobelen> а учитывая специфику канала то..
<Chrome5162> skai-falkorr: я тебя не понимаю...вообщето
<Chrome5162> совсем не понимаю
<vladgobelen> http://www.newsland.ru/news/detail/id/1036453/ это шедевр, честное слово
<vladgobelen> не туда
<skai-falkorr> а подробней?
<Chrome5162> vladgobelen: а что вас собственно смущает?
<mortuary> хеллоу
<skai-falkorr> че эт было?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: зыс из мессагес
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ужасный акцент. поработай над произношением
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Вхай?
<skai-falkorr> в него самого. в него работай
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvZ_p-K9_WU
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Вот идеал английского.
<skai-falkorr> лурдес
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0914/h_1347624509_9433502_ada91a2753.png - поиск текста в гугле прям из консоли. Пример интеграции софта в хорошем ДЕ.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и кеды только только сделали такое?
<skai-falkorr> слоупоки.я еще на 10.04 таким в терминале баловался
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря не знаю. Я только увидел.
<_d4vid> http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-12-04-terminal-with-search-in-google-support и под юнити оно есть)
<_d4vid> гномом тоесть.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> ржд ещё интересное место.
<[Raiden]> 1 из крпнейших фирм в россии или даже в восточной европе ) И конторы у неё всякие есть и возня с бумагами
<[Raiden]> наверное и разная работа. Помимо  укладки релсов )
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> не то окно
<[Raiden]> хехе
<[Raiden]> часто ошибась с ирц, у меня лесколько каналов открыто
<skai-falkorr> ну в ржд и правда разная работа
<skai-falkorr> я знал девушку, у которой семья в ржд работала
<_d4vid> у меня проблема с хвинфо выдаёт SubDevice: pci 0xb000 "GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard"
<_d4vid>  а на самом деле у меня модель GA-770TA-UD3? почему ошибка в хвинфо или где можно ешё посмотеть про биос?
<_d4vid> мат. плату тоесть
<[Raiden]> hwinfo |grep Mother
<[Raiden]> что показывает?
<_d4vid> SubDevice: pci 0xb000 "GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard"
<[Raiden]> а кто показывает что у тебя GA-770TA-UD3?
<_d4vid> david@david-GA-770TA-UD3:~$
<[Raiden]> хостнейм)
<[Raiden]> а у меня там вообще tortuga написано, но я не с черепахи печатаю, хотя почти.
<_d4vid> ешо хардинфо показывает что у меня GA-770TA-UD3
<_d4vid> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26715415/hwinfo.png
<_d4vid> кому верить? ^^
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: dmidecode |grep 'Product Name' - это будет инфа прям из биоса.
<_d4vid> мне кажется хвинфо гонит
<_d4vid> david@david-GA-770TA-UD3:~$ sudo dmidecode |grep 'Product Name'
<_d4vid> 	Product Name: GA-770TA-UD3
<[Raiden]> видимо и правда гонит. )
<_d4vid> можно хвинфо удалять
<[Raiden]> в моем случае правда совпадает
<[Raiden]> может у тебя биос прошит не от той мамы
<[Raiden]> хотя врятли
<[Raiden]> умерла бы
<_d4vid> я сам её прошивал ..
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну будем считать что врет программа.
<_d4vid> когда я прошивал .. биос был от GA-770TA-UD3 но я недавно отдавал комп на починку вот мне сейчас показалось может они у меня мамку заменили..
<[Raiden]> а покажи lspci |grep 'Host bridge'
<_d4vid> http://paste.pro/5157913
<_d4vid> я что хотел узнать где можно посмотреть есть ли на моей мат. плате видеочип?
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: внутри корпуса
<_d4vid> а через терминал?
<skai-falkorr> подрубить видеокамеру и направить вывод видео в фреймбуфер и заглянуть в камерой внутрь компа
<skai-falkorr> или хвинфо
<skai-falkorr> лсхв -вв
<[Raiden]> значит у тебя точно не GA-EP45-DS5 , п45 чипсет от интел.
<_d4vid> рейден .. спасибо.
<[Raiden]> но в GA-770TA-UD3  должен стоять...
<[Raiden]> Микросхема "Северный мост":
<[Raiden]>     AMD 770
<[Raiden]> у тебя в выводе ATI RX780/RX790
<_d4vid> что значит?
<[Raiden]> так что тут тоже небольашя ошибка
<[Raiden]> видимо ядро думает что у тебя чипсет на 1 модел ьвыше.
<[Raiden]> либо на них 1 и тот же драйвер идет
<_d4vid> ясно..
<skai-falkorr> вэлллл
<enriko_fermi> чтоб никто не узнал
<[Raiden]> кстати иногда можно выяснить любопытные вещи. У меня была видеокарта 9600xt от XFX , везде можно прочесть что это гпу rv360
<[Raiden]> а в лине выдавало 350ar , видимо предыдущая версия разогнанная до 360
<[Raiden]> и стоила она с крутым кулером очень неплохо. В смысле не дорого.
<[Raiden]> может быть как  раз это причина.
<[Raiden]> гпу подешевле закупили
<enriko_fermi> а поставлю ка я завтра 12.10 себе  качестве основной
<_d4vid> уже можно её ставить?
<enriko_fermi> [Raiden]: и да. так уж и быть. чтобы быть честным - поставлю кубунту сначала посмотреть.а потом уж нормальную убунту
<enriko_fermi> ну да
<enriko_fermi> бета жеж
<[Raiden]> в таком шаге ест ь1 недостаток. Можно например пройти на сайт вбокса или вайна. И обнаружить что там даже и не думали собирать пакеты под несуществующий 12.10. Всетаки удобней использовать текущий релиз.
<enriko_fermi> я не юзаю вайн и вбокс на домашнем ноуте
<enriko_fermi> да и многие ппа собраны под квантал
<enriko_fermi> а те, что не собраны - мона взять пакеты от пресайза
<enriko_fermi> это если мне понадобится чтото
<enriko_fermi> у мну с ппа убунту твик, юпитер и юнити 6 из квантала стоят
<enriko_fermi> все.остальное есть в репах
<enriko_fermi> балин. скока можно. в рсс 95% новостей падает про яфон 5
<enriko_fermi> все как с ума посходили
<enriko_fermi> хотя по железу он частично проигрывает галакси с3
<enriko_fermi> ток иос6 его вывозит.да и то список стран, поддерживающих все функции скуден
<[Raiden]> а ещё можно ничего не делать, а просто обновиться позже
<[Raiden]> )
<enriko_fermi> скучно
<enriko_fermi> В Тюменской области задержан мужчина, подозреваемый в краже 15 центнеров сена. По версии следствия, житель села Сладково ночью погрузил на прицеп сено, лежавшее на лугах, и отвез к дому своей любимой девушки. Он недавно
<enriko_fermi> поссорился с ней и надеялся, что, увидев подарок, она его простит.
<enriko_fermi> романтикаааа
<_d4vid> лол
<[Raiden]> хехе, мне маковод прислал шот, у него док справа. Я думаю пользователи юнити должны негодовать
<[Raiden]> http://mirspo.narod.ru/vbox4/images/seamless.png
<enriko_fermi> но пока негодует только один пользователь кед
<[Raiden]> я скорее нахожу это забавным ). В кде кстати так можно сделать, 2 панели и одна справа.
<enriko_fermi> притом, что справа неудобно для всех, кто не левша
<enriko_fermi> но ведь главное - возможность. именно она делает все крутым.
<enriko_fermi> как трахать страусов:)
<enriko_fermi> аааапчхи
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: все эти доки только мешаются в итоге
<[Raiden]> я думаю слева удобно левшам ) Могу простой пример привести. Машины делают для правшей, их большинство. Переключение скоростей справа.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: пофигу. Чуть мышкой двинул - оно вылазит
<vladgobelen> это бред
<[Raiden]> ок )
<enriko_fermi> слева удобно правшам
<[Raiden]> а это не бред? )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я и снизу и слева и справа и даже сверху пробовал
<enriko_fermi> не
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: всеравно для полноэкранных приложений это большая помеха
<enriko_fermi> мы это за чаем с психологом обсуждали
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: чуть мышку нужно в сторону ту двинуть и начались пляски с блохами..
<enriko_fermi> про правшей и левшей
<enriko_fermi> или юля психиатр...
<enriko_fermi> я хз в их медицинской иерархии
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: это не психология, это физиология
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: просто правшам удобнее двигать мышку вверх-влево
<enriko_fermi> vladgobelen: именно поэтому в юнити есть reveal preasure gfhfvtnh
<enriko_fermi> *параметр
<enriko_fermi> vladgobelen: а я не говорил, что это психология
<vladgobelen> юнити не юзал)
<enriko_fermi> на аспэ проверяют не ток мозг, но и прочие соматические состояния, так что тут надо знать и физиологию
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: зато основные элементы управления вынес вверх-влево
<[Raiden]> самый удобный способ скрытия я видел в доке docky. Скрывать только если перекрывается активным окном. Если окно не перекрывает эту область - пнель видно. Соотв и место экономится когда надо и панел ьвидно 100% времени когда много места не надо.
<enriko_fermi> это было в юнити
<enriko_fermi> но вырезали зачемто
<enriko_fermi> ток в ппа доступно
<enriko_fermi> додж то хайд
<enriko_fermi> ну да я со скейлом панель вообще редко вижу
<enriko_fermi> скейл удобне для переключения
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ты в кедах видел как сделали панель? Действительно удобно, экономит место и не прыгает
<enriko_fermi> Оо
<enriko_fermi> vladgobelen: прости, ты у него спросил, видел ли он кеды?Оо
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: ы?
<[Raiden]> Видел, пишу с них
<vladgobelen> ааа..
<enriko_fermi> у него?у райдена спросить, видел ли он кеды???
<enriko_fermi> vladgobelen: ты тут первый раз чтоль?
<[Raiden]> )
<enriko_fermi> не видел, что он пишет?
<vladgobelen> не запоминаю что у кого)
<enriko_fermi> он ж дня не может прожить, чтобы не похвалить кеды. мнимо или заслужено (чаще мнимо)
<_d4vid> влад вот пошюпать юнити http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Unity
<vladgobelen> Ясно)
<[Raiden]> ))
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: Оно есть в оверлее unity-gentoo.. Просто лениво. Там же просто плагин к компизу и все. Ничего нового. А те настройки интерфейса меня не впечатлили пока..
<enriko_fermi> староват оверлей, ну да ладно
<vladgobelen> тьфу ты
<vladgobelen> это он и есть
<vladgobelen> Скоро релиз е17.. Вот там теоретически что-то годное может выйти
<enriko_fermi> если бы
<[Raiden]> 12.10 кубунта кушает по умолч примерно 450мб рам. если прибить akonadi , то 293мб. 32бит версия, 64бит я не могу виртуалить...
<enriko_fermi> смотрел я на е17 в процессе написания. идея хороша, но реализация как у гномощели
<enriko_fermi> [Raiden]: у мну 4 гб рамы. мне не жалко
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: посмотри elive
<[Raiden]> мне тоже. Просто на этом канале вопрос про рам штука частая.
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0914/h_1347630793_9279396_7446e02d39.png
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: enriko_fermi: сейчас некоторые приложения едят столько, что 4гб это не так и много
<[Raiden]> угу, я бы сказал для десктопа это минимум.
<enriko_fermi> не встречал таких
<vladgobelen> вон df до 1500мб могут сожрать
<[Raiden]> новй лучше брать с 2х8гб
<enriko_fermi> окромя виртуалок, но там ссзб
<_d4vid> влад что за дф?
<vladgobelen> dwarf fortress
<[Raiden]> если не заморачиваться с оверклокерской рам, то 2х8 это около 100$.
<vladgobelen> и это еще не из самых жрущих
<_d4vid> типа майнкрафт в 2д? ^^
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: ну, что-то типа. Только в майнкрафт примерно 1-2% от того, что есть в дф
<vladgobelen> берешь большую карту, получаешь подвешенный процессор и сожранную напрочь ОЗУ
<vladgobelen> и это отнюдь не на старых компах.. Так что 4гб это не много
<vladgobelen> а если их еще и под систему отдавать и под мусор - вообще ничего не останется
<enriko_fermi> во.надо фоллаут первый попроходить
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: я тактикс подумываю таки пройти)
<enriko_fermi> а ты не проходил?
<vladgobelen> не
<[Raiden]> 4гб сча ставят в ноуты и в десктопы для офисов.
<vladgobelen> не понравился он мне
<enriko_fermi> там с роботами самая крутая часть
<[Raiden]> соке1555 который по ценовой нише получается средний поддерживает до 32гб рам. При таком раскладе 4гб сложно считать большим количеством.
<[Raiden]> 1155
<[Raiden]> врем я сча такое, расчет в мегабайтах в прошлом. ) , 10-12 лет назад  п100\16мб рам был ок, а 32мб супер. Теперь точно так же, тольк ов гигабайтах.
<[Raiden]> это так, шутка в общем.
<[Raiden]> http://cs309716.userapi.com/v309716359/8377/94xk4MAHNnA.jpg
<[Raiden]> не всё становится лучше...
<enriko_fermi> обоже
<enriko_fermi> ты только узнал?
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> [Raiden]: 10 лет назад нормой был четвертопень с парой гигов памяти :3
<deniska> устаревание компутеров вообще замедлилось
<deniska> потому что интел ничего принципиально нового родить не может
<enriko_fermi> deniska: крууууто
<enriko_fermi> в 2002 году четвертопень
<enriko_fermi> норма
<enriko_fermi> deniska: буржуй ты
<[Raiden]> пожалуй я ощибся года на 3+-.  в конце 97 у меня был п133\16\звуковуха, 2двидюха и сидюк с ~15моником  и стоило 1370 нерублей.
<enriko_fermi> ошаааааара:)
<[Raiden]> ))
<enriko_fermi> у меня был пентиум 166
<enriko_fermi> :-Р
<deniska> хотя когда я говорил что у меня 2 гига, мне никто не верил
<enriko_fermi> какие 15 дюймов?тогда 14 дюймовые омники процветали
<deniska> у всех мои в то время однокласнеков было максимум 512 :3
<[Raiden]> у меня был самсунг 15 дюймов, а 14 всё ещё продавались.
<enriko_fermi> и волшебный саунд бластер
<enriko_fermi> у мну был моник нокиа
<enriko_fermi> о
<enriko_fermi> а он 15 дюймовый оказывается был
<[Raiden]> угу, так вышл очто у меня всю историю были звуковухи креатив, включая сча. sb audigy1 никак не сдохнет.
<[Raiden]> я тут увидел что на z77 чипсете есть мамы с pci , может ещё поживет.
<deniska> http://www.blackmesasource.com/ 26 минут до релиза :3
<[Raiden]> лол
<enriko_fermi> deniska: мы тут ностальгируем, а ты со своими играми
<enriko_fermi> и не стыдно?
<_d4vid> :)
<enriko_fermi> а уж болванка с 600 игр на одном диске
<enriko_fermi> жесткий на целый гиг
<deniska> От настольгирования волосы выпадают :3
<enriko_fermi> целый гиг, вы представляете?
<_d4vid> дениска что за игра?
<_d4vid> продолжение хф 2 ?
<_d4vid> *хл
<enriko_fermi> _d4vid: первый на движке сурца
<_d4vid> лол
<deniska> переделка первого с нуля
<deniska> а не как у вальвы hl:source — прогнанный через конвертор :3
<_d4vid> нафиг он нужен?
<deniska> ну как
<enriko_fermi> _d4vid: подрочить на графику
<deniska> ГРАФОН
<enriko_fermi> для современных школоло, кому западло играть в старую игру
<enriko_fermi> потому что там "не как в крузисе"
<deniska> ну сурц тоже не крузис
<deniska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G32_q_3es8E а так вот
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: зато он идеально под вайном идет без единого бага итд
<_d4vid> а он будет под линукс?
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: а по сути то же самое
<enriko_fermi> вайн не нужен
<vladgobelen> Нужен нужен
<enriko_fermi> нафиг
<enriko_fermi> хочешь игр - купи крестокоробку
<enriko_fermi> или купи себе венду
<enriko_fermi> или играй в нативные
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: и что, мне крестокоробка цив5 запустит?
<enriko_fermi> вайн не нужен
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: или вов?
<enriko_fermi> vladgobelen: а ты смог прочесть только первое предложение?
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: на винде в вов фпс в несколько раз ниже
<enriko_fermi> а ты сильно заметишь ращницу между 180 и 200 фпс?
<vladgobelen> между 30 и 100 замечаю
<enriko_fermi> игроки в вов должны страдать
<vladgobelen> страдать должны советчики вроде тебя)
<enriko_fermi> не:)мы получаем удовольствие от страданий задротов в мморпг:)
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: вы следите за задротами ММОРПГ и получаете от этого удовольствие?
<vladgobelen> это уже болезнь
<enriko_fermi> не
<enriko_fermi> зачем следить
<enriko_fermi> если вы нас находите сами
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: вон после выхода цив5 мы ее пытались запускать.. что интересно на винде оно так и не пошло (только через 2 недели смогли запустить). А в ту же ночь поставили линукс и под кроссовером идеально
<enriko_fermi> а ты не пробовал ставить версию венды, под которую ее делали?
<vladgobelen> ты мне предлагаешь купить по винде на каждую игрушку?
<enriko_fermi> я предлагаю не играть в игрушки на компе
<enriko_fermi> купи консоль и задрачивай в йобу
<vladgobelen> Ты не особо разумен, если предлагаешь играть там в цив5.
<enriko_fermi> казалось бы причем тут цив и йоба
<enriko_fermi> ты определенно не можешь следить за длинными мыслями
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: [01:38:26] <vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: и что, мне крестокоробка цив5 запустит?
<enriko_fermi> и перестал понимать предыдущую после слова "не"
<vladgobelen> Когда кажется, креститься нужно.
<enriko_fermi> 21:29:37 enriko_fermi | купи консоль и задрачивай в йобу
<enriko_fermi> vladgobelen: вот тебе мысля
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: [01:38:26] <vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: и что, мне крестокоробка цив5 запустит?
<enriko_fermi> vladgobelen: и?ты способен прочесть мысль из 4х слов?
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: А ты?
<enriko_fermi> я да
<enriko_fermi> а ты нет
<vladgobelen> Не заметно.
<enriko_fermi> не.как раз заметно, что ыт не можешь
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: Спокойнее.. Вокруг друзья. Не нужно так волноваться.
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: Конечно же ты прав и вайн не нужен. Ок.
<enriko_fermi> vladgobelen: ты зеркалу там говоришь?
<enriko_fermi> хитро хитро:)
<enriko_fermi> вздохни поглубже
<enriko_fermi> и прочти 4 слова:)
<enriko_fermi> главное - осилить их
<[Raiden]> у меня есть, бывает нужен. Правда седоня пришлось использовать виртуалку, т.к. вайн не смог работать с 1 пиратской прогой egts v68
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: Да да, ты полностью прав.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: пробовал этерсофтовский?
<enriko_fermi> [Lag: 162.855]
<[Raiden]> уже давно нет.
<enriko_fermi> ужжжжас
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Оно довольно неплохо сделано.
<[Raiden]> пока что над ои так пускалось. Может и попробую
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: даже ебилды сразу выдали.. вобщем молодцы, качественный продукт
<[Raiden]> ебилды хорошо звучит. Я был на каком-то канале где бот кикал как за мат )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: помню адвего плагиатус запускал
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: под етерсофтовским без единого пинка пошло идеально
<[Raiden]> ок
<enriko_fermi> vladgobelen: напугал райдена.не стыдно?
<vladgobelen> enriko_fermi: Ок, ты совершенно прав.
<enriko_fermi> vladgobelen: а еще ты должен мне 20 баксов:)
<enriko_fermi> кажется, я сломал его соглашалку
<enriko_fermi> блин:(
<enriko_fermi> скучно
<DenSeaCaT> Привет всем. Такая проблема, вчера форматнул раздел с линем, поставил заново, груб накрылся, загрузился с лайв юсб, восстановил груб boot-repair , и ксубунта ожила,а вот WinXP ни в какую не заводится. Что я сделал нет так?
<enriko_fermi> update-grub сделай с примонтированным разделом с вендой
<deniska> http://release.blackmesasource.com/ 403
<deniska> вин
<deniska> или фейл (:
<DenSeaCaT> дык он ее и так видит то, но при попытку загрузиться - черный экран и в углу слева черточка мигат
<enriko_fermi> DenSeaCaT: ну тада это вендопроблемы
<DenSeaCaT> То бишь, поциент потерян?
<_d4vid> This website is offline
<enriko_fermi> ну почему.венду лечат жеж. ток эт тебе на винфак спрашивать, почему венда не грузится
<deniska> мдя
<deniska> не подготовились разрабы к наплыву посетителей
<deniska> могли бы статикой ссылку на торрент отдать просто :3
<DenSeaCaT> Блин. уже вышла? Чьерт. А у меня винда лежит. какая неудача...
<deniska> да всё равно в ближайшие пару часов хрен скачаешь
<deniska> а винду поставить — дело 20 минут :3
<DenSeaCaT> deniska а файлы перед этим спасти? А софт заново накатить? На такой то тормознутой машинке...
<deniska> ээ ну
<deniska> я на винде файлов не держу и вам не советую
<deniska> а из софта один стим ставить (:
<DenSeaCaT> Как бы 3д макс не воркает в линуксе =)
<deniska> ну это недостаток 3дсмакса
<deniska> блендер то работает :3
<deniska> пошла блекмеза качаться :3
<DenSeaCaT> Вопрос. а она бесплатная чтоле? А до блендера мне пока далеко :(
<deniska> ну да, бесплатная
<deniska> это же неофициальный мод :3
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34842 yes! ^^
<_d4vid> так и не починили баг :(
<_d4vid> к тому же ешо внизу в правом углу лого ансупортед хардвер
<_d4vid> короче дрова не те..
<deniska> хм
<deniska> имя архива снова странное
<deniska> раньше вообще сразу исполняемый файл давали
<deniska> а потом зип, где внутри версия не по месяцу, а внутренняя
<tagezi> всем привет )
<_d4vid> deniska, http://habrahabr.ru/post/151469/
<deniska> _d4vid: я уже почти загрузил
<artus> ниочем )
<_d4vid> deniska, ты будеш под убунту запускать?
<deniska> нет
<_d4vid> жаль..
<deniska> не, я конечно могу попробовать запустить с новыми амд-дровами и посмотреть взорвётся ли компьютер
<deniska> но у меня по-моему банально не установлен халфлайф в местном стиме
<_d4vid> с чего он должен взрыватся? ^^
<deniska> ну с амд всякие спецэффекты бывают :3
<_d4vid> я чего не пойму он со стимом в комплекте или как?
<deniska> стим у тебя уже должен быть
<deniska> при чём с установленной сурцовой игрушкой
<_d4vid> и как его потом добавить в стиме?
<deniska> инсталлятор найдёт стим и установится в него
<_d4vid> ясно
<_d4vid> жаль что в виртуалбоксе нет полной подержки 3д как в параллелс под макось :(
<_d4vid> насчёт етого можно позавидовать яблооси
<deniska> чему завидовать?
<deniska> Тому, что там есть средства для виртуализации шиндошса?
<_d4vid> у них есть возможность играть игры в виртуальной ось
<deniska> это такое же преимущество макоси, как запуск chrome-tabs — преимущество ie
<deniska> (или как там тот костыль называется(
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> Народ, как проверить комп на левак? На вирусы, я не знаю... В общем какая-то непонятная шняга происходит. У меня на CentOS серваке какой-то вирусняк орудует под моим юзером!
<Onkeltem> Не понимаю ничего... У меня VBOX запущен был, там - винда. Могла ли как-то винда использовать моё консольное подключение по ssh, либо подключение Midnight Commander по ssh-же для записи чего-то на сервак?
<artus> Onkeltem, молодой человек , кого тут волнует твоя венда в вбоксе и сервер на центоси? ты часом не заблудился?
<_d4vid> :)
<Onkeltem> artus: я просто пытаюсь найти какую-то помощь. Мне вобще не до шуток
<artus> Onkeltem, мне тоже,  есть гугл, есть форумы, есть наконец канал центоси, проблемы?
<Onkeltem> artus: причем тут вообще центось?
<Onkeltem> artus: у меня Ubuntu, и судя по всему атака произолшла с моего компа
<artus> Onkeltem, " У меня на CentOS серваке какой-то ..." сказки будеш прихотерапевту расказывать
<Onkeltem> artus: на центось зашли подо мной и сделали каку.
<Onkeltem> artus: а ты читай всё, а не выборочно
<Onkeltem> зашли с Убунты
<artus> @kick Onkeltem я читаю все
<DenSeaCaT> странный человек.
<deniska> Может у него просто ключ упёрли
<DenSeaCaT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1205373/ что то последняя строка настораживает. это плохо?
<SergeyIT> DenSeaCaT, не нравится, переразбей
<DenSeaCaT> SergeyIT Я уже переразбил один раз, ага. Все накрылось., груб в  панике, хомяк вообще теперьотказывается загружаться.
<SergeyIT> DenSeaCaT, грамотно переразбей, не?
<DenSeaCaT> SergeyIT, Я думал, уважаемый,что вы поймете из предыдущего сообщения, что руки у меня пока еще не из правильного места, гм)
<SergeyIT> DenSeaCaT, так учись, в чем проблема?
<DenSeaCaT> Пытаюсь помаленьку.
<SergeyIT> DenSeaCaT, в принципе можно без разбивки поменять местами
<artus> зачем? оно как то мешает работе?
<SergeyIT> artus, так круто же ;)
<DenSeaCaT> SergeyIT а это вообще важно? опасно?
<artus> DenSeaCaT, ну да, монитор взорветцо
<DenSeaCaT> artus, печальна судьба мне пророчена. смерть от рванувшего ноута, мда.
<DenSeaCaT> Ну вообще. Сидел на офканале ксубунту, насчет сдохшей ХР спрашивал. помочь не смогли, посоветовали канал винды. пошел,спросил,помочь не смогли,посоветовали канал убунту-ру. рекурсия во всей красе
<[Raiden]> .
<[Raiden]> Кто-то на днях ругался на глюк с картой амд, в общем 12.9 доайвер вышел
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34842
<artus> баян
<[Raiden]> не помню кто
<SergeyIT> DenSeaCaT, так вопросы наверно такие задавал
<_d4vid> я ругался ^^
<DenSeaCaT> SergeyIT, это какие такие?
<deniska> короче два варианта
<deniska> либо сломался бут винлоадера в грубе
<SergeyIT> DenSeaCaT, тебе виднее, тебя же посылали )
<deniska> либо сломался бут в венде
<deniska> первое должно вылечиться с помощью update-grub
<deniska> второе с помощью fixboot в установочном диске шиндошса, вроде бы
<DenSeaCaT> Нда, ноутбук слаб совершенно. три вкладки в браузер + скайп+ pidgin + lshw достаточно для тормозов
<DenSeaCaT> deniska а звер сборка умеет это? У меня под рукой только звер =(
<deniska> nuff said
<deniska> со зверем вопросы можешь отсылать в /dev/null (:
<DenSeaCaT> Нутык мне толька консоль восстановления с него нужна, так? Где я найду в полтретьего ночи в томске нормальный дистриб то?)
<SergeyIT> DenSeaCaT, так попробуй, у тебя же диск
<deniska> есть ещё fixmbr
<DenSeaCaT> какой еще есть софт кроме lshw-gtk для определения оборудования?
<deniska> но после него наверное полетит груб :3
<deniska> DenSeaCaT: да, lshw
<DenSeaCaT> А еще?
<DenSeaCaT> У меня вообще он мало инфы выдает, материнка и процессор.
<deniska> у него есть ключи
<deniska> man lshw
<tagezi> там и без ключей дофига чего
<[Raiden]> DenSeaCaT: lspci , hwinfo
<[Raiden]> и масса других недоделанных программ )
<DenSeaCaT> Вот почему то вы все сегодня такие отзывчивые по поводу такой мелочи) надо было послать в гугол, первая же ссылка помогает неслабо http://bit.ly/Q9kWOh :3
<deniska> DenSeaCaT: мы исходили из того, что ты там уже был
<artus> еще одно подтверждение что надо посылать гуглить всех и сразу)
<DenSeaCaT> artus только по простейшим вопросам все таки.
<DenSeaCaT> Я считаю*
<tagezi> artus: а вдруг его вера запрещает ему гуглить )
<artus> DenSeaCaT, да нет
<[Raiden]> DenSeaCaT: Stop - there might be a problem with the requested link - мне бровсер пишет
<artus> !q1 | DenSeaCaT
<ubuntuhelp> DenSeaCaT: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<tagezi> [Raiden]: мне тоже )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, тогда альтависти ;)
<DenSeaCaT> [Raiden] да запрос в гугл. "замена everest в linux". А до этого гуглил диагностические программы в Linux и прочее непотребство
<[Raiden]> есть графическая hardinfo
<DenSeaCaT> Вот ее он мне и выдал
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], старенькая она
<[Raiden]> но в общем не таку уж сильно развита. Все заняты дизайном де и форками.
<[Raiden]> )
<DenSeaCaT> А по моему новичку самое то. Прям эверест с альтернативным скином просто
<SergeyIT> новичку это и не надо
<deniska> Я вот даже не знал что такое еверест
<deniska> Пока мне совсем недавно вендоводы не рассказали
<deniska> что оно какую-то там информацию показывает
<deniska> яхз, я всегда просто набирал в меню пуск Device Manager и смотрел
<DenSeaCaT> это hardinfo в дугой шкурке)
<DenSeaCaT> А еще там полезная фича. рядом с устройством, видео, вебка,етс, ссылка на сайт производителя, на страничку с дровами
<SergeyIT> deniska, я тоже )
<SergeyIT> и вообще - меньше знаешь, крепче спишь
<DenSeaCaT> SergeyIT я пожалуй не соглашусь.
<NoOova> меньше знаешь - меньше знаешь
<DenSeaCaT> больше сыра - меньше сыра
<NoOova> Nor8: помнишь ссылку давал на антенну?
<Nor8> ДА
<Nor8> Сделал?
<NoOova> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6611/39840933.0/0_8b748_d2ef5d75_orig
<Nor8> С герметиком на отражателе не переборщил? И как работает? )))
<NoOova> ну я больего ожидал
<NoOova> я ожидал что подключу в окно направлю и сразу поймаю халявную точку
<[Raiden]> это что за имитатор
<NoOova> а в результат наловил только wpa2
<NoOova> штук 20
<NoOova> =(
<NoOova> так что сижу через icmp-туннель
<Nor8> Ты думал, что она как звезда смерти будет траффик из вакуума вытягивать в радиусе 3 парсека? ))))
<artus> NoOova, ага, антенна не той конструкции, она веп не ловит
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> у меня нетбук >20 точек показывает
<NoOova> artus: ага веп передается через гиперпространство
<Nor8> NoOova: А вообще молодец,  хорошо сделал )))
<NoOova> было довольно интересно))))
<[Raiden]> ты наверное забыл сказать заклинание : инет приди, когда махал этим жезлом
<NoOova> самое сложное было отодрать фольгу от текстолита
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], по бубну же стучать надо
<NoOova> пришлось его с одной стороны напильником стачивать
<artus> NoOova, эммм, нафига ?
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> )))
<NoOova> там надо было треуголник из медной фольги
<Nor8> )))
<NoOova> 71 на 17 мм
<Nor8> Отдельно фольга не продавалась?
<NoOova> в 3 часа ночи нет
<Nor8> хех
<artus> а тупо не отдирая не вариант? ))
<shenmue> пыщь
<NoOova> artus: там гадо было её вокруг трубы гнуть
<artus> NoOova, проблема чтоль? или у тя ацкой толщины тектолит ? )
<NoOova> милиметра полтора
<NoOova> ну толстый
<NoOova> двухсторонний
<SergeyIT> это тонкий
<Nor8> NoOova: Сигнал, надеюсь, все же получше стал.
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Как можно запустить определённые приложения на определённых рабочих столах автоматически?
<artus> ну 12тивитковая вроде как в среднем 15 dBi должна давать, так что норм
<NoOova> Nor8: я как сидел через провайдера который ловится так и сижу через него. хотя видно что направляешь кудато и там ловится
<NoOova> чуть чуть отводишь - уже не ловится
<SergeyIT> она же у тебя направленная
<NoOova> SergeyIT: ага. но щас я не через нее
<NoOova> т.к. не поймал халявных точек
<NoOova> к сожалению
<SergeyIT> а должны быть?
<NoOova> КОнечно. неужели для меня не посторались
<NoOova> впрочем мне и тут неплохо сидится
<NoOova> тока надо на роутер эту прогу поставить
<Nor8> NoOova: Теперь, когда ты готов, можно начинать фрактальную делать )))
<Nor8> http://bloganten.ru/fraktalnaya-wifi-antenna/
<NoOova> это что такое?
<NoOova> ничего себе штука
<NoOova> инопланетянская антенна
<Nor8> Токма рисунок выбери повеселее )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> NoOova: http://zhitanska.com/content/krugi-na-polyah-geometriya-vselennoj    Выбирай любой )))
<[Raiden]> следуший шаг будет вышивание узорами.
<Nor8> Это он когда созреет до мобильной версии, вышьет у себя на майке))
<Nor8> Будет ходить и нет раздавать )))
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а почему нет, для телефона антенну на футболке вышить
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Уже делают промышленным способом
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Куртки там для гиков и т.д
<SergeyIT> а женщинам сережки прикольные сделать
<NoOova> Nor8: оно вредно наверное
<NoOova> маленькая микроволновка на теле
<Nor8> Да, вредно
<NoOova> греет прямо внутрь
<Nor8> Зато тепло зимой )))
<SergeyIT> и 100 грам для сугреву не надо
<Nor8> 100 грам плутония ))))
<SergeyIT> только в грозу опасно ходить
<Nor8> http://lifestyle.ru.msn.com/almamater/01/wificap.aspx
<Nor8> Я так понимаю, что слово "плутоний", произнесенное в чате, заставляет всех сразу замолчать? ))))
<SergeyIT> спрятаться
<Nor8>  NoOova: http://habrahabr.ru/post/151122/
<NoOova> это я делал уже
<NoOova> хрень получилась
<NoOova> ещё хуже лоить стало
<Nor8> А шуруп у тебя правильный был? )))
<NoOova> ещё хуже лоить стало
<NoOova> о
<NoOova> ой
<NoOova> я не на шуруп мотал =)
<Nor8> На гвоздь? )))
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, как настроить автозапуск приложений на определённых рабочих столах?
<NoOova> не помню уже =)
<[Raiden]> вот вам до кучи http://satsis.info/forum/post/212944.html
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что то тебя на ночь в нано технологии понесло )))
<Alagos> Это ппц
<Alagos> Вот только у меня такой модем, папе отдал. У меня меньше 60% сигнал не падает даже в области. ЧЯДНТ?
<_d4vid> у кого который час? у меня 23:27
<Alagos> 00.30
<_d4vid> алагос украина?
<[Raiden]> хорошие иконки для папок http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/8228576.png
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Норм, но темновато
<_d4vid> а мне вот фаенза фиолет понравились
<_d4vid> глаза отдыхают
<[Raiden]> фиолетовая? пока жи если есть
<_d4vid> http://worldofgnome.org/uploads/2012/08/violet_gtk_3_gtk2_theme_by_sizakor-d5cu4vp.png
<_d4vid> вот
<_d4vid> https://launchpad.net/~upubuntu-com/+archive/gtk3 тут можно скачать саму тему
<Alagos> _d4vid: Да, есть немного.
<_d4vid> а кстати где достать скрипт вывод как в терминале на картике?
<_d4vid> с логом убунты
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/b/c/f/a/e/18d60ae56659402cad25143813b.jpg
<_d4vid> лол
<_d4vid> ты незнаешь рейден?
<_d4vid> http://worldofgnome.org/uploads/2012/08/violet_gtk_3_gtk2_theme_by_sizakor-d5cu4vp.png как тыт в терминале где взять такой скрипт?
<_d4vid> *тут
<[Raiden]> archey
<[Raiden]> кажется
<_d4vid> спасибо
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/2/9/4/1/4/31f5ed2841b8ea084ec71ee1f50.jpg
<_d4vid> китайцы ^^
<shenmue> им лишь бы не работать
<_d4vid> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/archey вот если кому пригодится..
<[Raiden]> кажется скоро смена рам грядёт http://img11.nnm.ru/7/6/b/e/8/733f084f77a1606270eeb5b1299.jpg
<_d4vid> уже ддр4?
<[Raiden]> самсунг сделала модули. куда будут втыкаться не знаю
<[Raiden]> нашел http://img11.nnm.ru/4/c/d/a/e/caf36bf78429cf230930fc812f9.jpg
<_d4vid> значит скоро материнки ждать в продаже.
<[Raiden]> в след году наверное новую линейку чипсетов запустят
<[Raiden]> и до кучи память
<_d4vid> я со своими дд3 доволен
<[Raiden]> По некоторым данным серверные процессоры на архитектуре Haswell-EX получат контроллер памяти с поддержкой памяти DDR4 и наработки Samsung найдут себе реализацию.
<[Raiden]> а может и не скоро
<_d4vid> http://www.buysku.com/wholesale/jy-g3-android-4-0-mtk6577-dual-core-1ghz-1gb-4gb-4-5-inch-ips-retina-screen-3g-smartphone-with-wifi-gps-camera-white.html вот алтернатива айфону5
<_d4vid> хотел себе заказать.. денег на счету не хватило :(
<Nor8> Пару планок по 16 гигов на домашний комп, и можно надолго забыть про нехватку памяти )))
<[Raiden]> выпустят кризис4 и всё
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Да не, 32 гига это немало
<[Raiden]> 32метра тоже было много...
<Nor8> Хех, не передергивай
<[Raiden]> ну вообще должно на долго хватить. Кстати уже текущие домашние мамки держат 32
<[Raiden]> пара последних линее чипсетов точно
<[Raiden]> к
<Nor8> 32 гига память,  пару петабайт жесткий, видео  тоже с десятком гигов, и хватит на пару лет! )))
<[Raiden]> а что тут передергивать. выпустят какую-нить фотокамеру 120мегапикселей. или больше,  видео HDх4 и мониторы. Текствурки в играх многометровые. И всё ,конец гигам. )
<[Raiden]> спасёт только невысокая цена.
<[Raiden]> в общем то уже невысокая. 32гб можно примерно за 200$ получить.
<Nor8> угу, килограммами будут продавать))
<[Raiden]> 4х8
<Nor8> 4 по 8 стоит 160 евро
<[Raiden]> ну так и поулчится
<[Raiden]> от..
<[Raiden]> http://www.oldi.ru/catalog/element/0194656/index.php?from=yandex&utm_term=ram&_openstat=bWFya2V0LnlhbmRleC5ydTvQn9Cw0LzRj9GC0YwgRERSMyAzMkdiIChwYy0xMDY2MCkgNHg4R2IgQ29yc2FpciBYTVMgKENNWDMyR1gzTTRBMTMzM0M5KTsxMTI5ODAzNDc3Ow
<_d4vid> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26715415/ponti%5E%5E.png заработал арчей ^^ уря!
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> _d4vid, Oo , это чего за приблуда?
<_d4vid> тут http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/archey
<_d4vid> или ты про телефон?
<artus> не, про эту
<_d4vid> ок
<[Raiden]> а что это за телефон, катайская подделка под китайский мейзу м2?
<[Raiden]> шутка )
<[Raiden]> и*
<_d4vid> поделка хорошая замена айфона5
<artus> [Raiden], нафига 32 гига рама7 чисто чтоб было? )) на полочке лежало? )) ато твоя невысокая цена в 200$ перекрывается мамкой в 1000 чтоб их туда запихать :)
<artus> ссдшку и всех делов )
<[Raiden]> artus: в 1000 чего?
<[Raiden]> artus: от 100$
<artus> да все того-же
<[Raiden]> мамки
<[Raiden]> если на z77 то примерно от 160, если хорошие.
<artus> вобщем тотальный апгрейд непонятно зачем )
<artus> кстати, lvm криптованый пользовал кто нить?
<[Raiden]> ну 16 я бы брал не думая, если сча собирал.
<[Raiden]> мы в общем-то немног оо будущем говорили
<Nor8> artus: На федоре только
<artus> Nor8, кстати ты про ссд вчера спрашивал, вроде как SSD Kingston SSDNow V+200 120GB 2.5" SATAIII MLC
<artus> Подробнее: http://hard.rozetka.com.ua/kingston_ssdnow_vplus_200_120gb_2_5_sata_3_ssd_only_svp200s3_120g/p198572/
<artus> ой, чет еше и линк всунулся
<Nor8> artus: Я не спрашивал, но ладно, по ссылке гляну )))))
<Nor8> Что за чудо такое ))
<Nor8> artus: Или кто то с таким ником вчера про ссд спрашивал? ))
<[Raiden]> не, мы спрашивали что за моделька
<[Raiden]> и я и ты
<[Raiden]> artus: а не знаешь, те результы были на каком порту, сата2 или сата3?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> 3й по ходу
<Nor8> А, вспомнил, простите )))
<Nor8> Ну тогда норм, на 3-ей сате вполне возможна та скорость
<[Raiden]> ссд всетаки хочется....
<[Raiden]> может к нг надумаю )
<[Raiden]> но всё осложняет то, чт оу меня нету сата3 на текущем компе. будет просадка в скорости
<[Raiden]> прогресс мать его )  фиг успеешь
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dcbv_uktjKE
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-4LNEHAIus&feature=fvwrel
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-15
<skai-falkorr> хммм
<skai-falkorr> как то слишком неожиданно очистилось 170 гб места
<skai-falkorr> да и на дропе 20 гб лишнего
<artus> skai-falkorr, поднял оwncloud, и терь думаю нафига мне пол тера в онлайне :D
<skai-falkorr> у мну пока 4гб осталось в облаке
<skai-falkorr> из 25
<skai-falkorr> остальное нафиг было не нужно
<skai-falkorr> вот нафиг мне музыкальный плеер на компе, если музыку я слушаю либо с плеера, либо с гугл мюзика
<scratchx[x]> SIOCDELRT: Нет такого процесса
<scratchx[x]> при удалении или добавлении маршрута вижу такие сообщения
<scratchx[x]> думал руками прописать маршруты так ак NM какой то левый шлюз прописывает
<scratchx[x]> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0
<scratchx[x]> а надо 10.0.0.1        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255
<scratchx[x]> откуда вообще первый?
<scratchx[x]> модем подключается лампочка загорается как надо но инета нету
<scratchx[x]> и кривой маршрут
<scratchx[x]> че делать?
<scratchx[x]> задолбался через wvdial
<scratchx[x]> пол системы думает что нет инета
<scratchx[x]> хотя он есть
<shenmue> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<wapmorgan> всем добродня
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34851
<andrex> о райден проснулся)
<[Raiden]> Я атеист, но буду молиться за провал планшетов на вин8
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> а они итак провалятся, ибо нечего было сырую винду выпускать на рынок, уже куча жадою\недовольств было
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Молись за уничтожение амд как компании)
<andrex> жалоб*
<SergeyIT> опять про винду?
<andrex> угу, да тут чёто тишина как в морге стала появлятся)
 * andrex начинает думать что действительно все убегли с бубунты на мяту)
<SergeyIT> просто все работает как надо
<andrex> ну да, у меня авненько с системой ничего не происходило из ряда вон выходящего
<SergeyIT> у меня на работе аптайм 140 дней - 10.04.3 десктоп
<andrex> ну у меня поменьше гдет на половину
<[Raiden]> все кроме тех кто перешел на кде.
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> а я не перешел, и на бубунте остался, такчто не факт))
<[Raiden]> хотя у меня тоже появляются порой позывы куда-нить уйти. Я вижу некоторое неудобство от того что кедоводы слишком долго бэкпортят последние версии на ппа.
<andrex> tagezi: q
<[Raiden]> т.е. в опенсусе не проблема доставить 4.9.1 , в 12.04 пока невозможно - если только самому бэкпортить
<[Raiden]> держит только привычка и то что пакетов много. За время юза убунты обленился насчет сборки )
<[Raiden]> кстати юнити , глядя со стороны мне не кажется хуже синамона. мне не нравятся все реинкорнации гнома3, но у юнити конкретно есть большой козырь в виде компиза.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> так что может вы зря на минт срулили, кто там срулил.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: компиз избыточен
<[Raiden]> есть такое, но он модульный. А муттер недостаточен. избыток можно не использовать\отключить, а недостаток - это навсегда.
<[Raiden]> запасв кармане всегда лучше чем дырки.
<[Raiden]> и ест ьещё 1 важынй фактор. От метасити можно было избавиться, а от муттера нет. Только со всем ГШ\синамоном вместе.
<[Raiden]> фактор который мне не нравится, т.к. вм не нравится.
<[Raiden]> в случае юнити правда от компиза тоже не избавишся ) т.к. юнити его модуль ) Но там меньше необходимость избавляться.
<[Raiden]> т.к. он как вм почти любые хзапросы удовлетворяет
<[Raiden]> как и kwin
<baronos> хочу умывальник с ос андройд
<tagezi> умывальник?
<baronos> угу, ща по россии24 покажут:)
<[Raiden]> вы наверное знаете что есть такиемобильыне видюхи mali , тык вот ,судя по вики послендие версии t6хх помимо общепринятого стандарта - опенгл, поддерживают ещё  и директХ.
<[Raiden]> мс и туда руку приложило...
<[Raiden]> слово андройд напомнило.
<baronos> 5лямов йен стоит умывальник
<tagezi> жесть
<[Raiden]> а в рублях сколько? )
<baronos> мне тоже интересно это)
<[Raiden]> 5000000*(0.397115*рубля)  ->  1985575*российских рублей
<baronos> 2ляма о_О
<[Raiden]> дороговато )
<[Raiden]> скриншот стима http://radeon.ru/news/img/12175115.jpg
<baronos> задолбали революционеры
<[Raiden]> если вин8 окажется не очень успешным, то вальве может сильно выйграть имея такой ресурс, по сравнению с другими игроделами и магазинами игр )
<[Raiden]> А если будет успешным, то много не потеряет я думаю
<baronos> стим гуд, хочу стим на линукс, буду покупать игры
<[Raiden]> Left4Dead 2 и возможно ещё несколько игр будут. Как первая проба.
<[Raiden]> Кстати не в последнюю очередь вальве на это решилась ,т.к. открытые дрова подтянулись в качестве. Не сильно  ,но подтянулись. иначе вообще небыло смысла )
<[Raiden]> радеон точно сильно эволюционировал
<skai-falkorr> вот как назвать, когда пинг до яндекса в 40 секунд?
<andrex> эт надо назвать 3г интернет, у меня 4-2 секунды
<skai-falkorr> средний в 13
<skai-falkorr> потери в 13%
<skai-falkorr> ну у меня то обычно 110-120 мс
<skai-falkorr> но вот с 8 до 10 вечера - как будто нет инета
<andrex> вот я както обновился, затупил интернет, вот у меня пинги были чутле не по 2 минуты
<andrex> помог ребут
<skai-falkorr> 44% потерь
<shenmue> проверь маршруты
<skai-falkorr> а смысла?
<skai-falkorr> каждый день в сраные 20 часов начинается
<skai-falkorr> итак уровень сигнала тут 19% максимум
<skai-falkorr> так еще и падает
<shenmue> значит ложись теперь в семь а встовай в шесть =)
 * skai-falkorr стукнул shenmue битой с буквой А
<shenmue> сам такой
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ты заслужил
<andrex> у тебя же лопата раньше была? а тут уже бита))
<shenmue> upgrade =)
<skai-falkorr> ну так тут только одна буква
<skai-falkorr> а лопата с выдержками из правил
<skai-falkorr> интересно, смогу ли я войти в календарь
<Alagos> Ректально?
<skai-falkorr> врядли
<Alagos> А что за календарь?
<Alagos> Тот, который при нажатии на время в ubuntu открывается? :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34849
<Alagos> А как можно посмотреть количество выдаваемых системой fps?
<[Raiden]> это некоректный вопрос
<[Raiden]> например фпс в компизе можно увидеть включив соотв модуль, а фпс в чем-то ещё, в чем-то ещё...
<skai-falkorr> 100 packets transmitted, 6 received, 94% packet loss, time 150385ms
<[Raiden]> в пределах убунты можно померить попугаи в glmark2 , в других дистрах ег овроде нет
<andrex> Alagos: glxgears
<[Raiden]> это просто проверялка пашет ли карта )
<andrex> а фпс показывает))
<andrex> емуж это надо
<[Raiden]> ок
<deniska> glxgears — скорее тест на наличие монитора
<skai-falkorr> deniska: тест на наличие монитора - глаза
<deniska> ну если глхгирсы запустились и ты их видишь, то монитор точно есть
<skai-falkorr> если ты видишь ошибку в их запуске - ты тоже видишь монитор
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/635214 - а в кде есть история уведомлений. Которую можно просмотреть когда не занят
<andrex> когда незанят можно и поспать)
<andrex> зачем читать какието уведомления
<skai-falkorr> andrex: в кедах ж больше делать то нечего
<skai-falkorr> ни музыки тебе. ни кино
<skai-falkorr> книгочиталок и тез нет
<skai-falkorr> вот и приходится сомтреть на уведомления
<andrex> :)
<[Raiden]> очень смешно , но не соотвествует реальности.
<[Raiden]> тст*
<Alagos> Так а чем в ubuntu лучше именно проверять fps?
<[Raiden]> тем где будешь использвать 3д функции )
<[Raiden]> если в игре - значит в этой игре
<vladgobelen> fpsметром?
<Alagos> 302 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.217 FPS
<Alagos> Вот что говорят glxgears
<[Raiden]> это не максимальынй фпс, это vsync
<Alagos> vladgobelen: а как его установить на ubuntu? :)
<vladgobelen> Alagos: написать
<baronos> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<baronos> и будет glxgears
<skai-falkorr> чет 12.10 прожорлива
<skai-falkorr> или это ток 64 битка...
<[Raiden]> с тех пор как lightsmark умер в 2008 году, я видел только glmark2 из того, что можно тестами назвать
<vladgobelen> baronos: "glxgears не бенчмарк" (с)
<baronos> а я писал что оно бенчмарк?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: это традиция
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: этож не гента, чтобы традиционно быть гумном
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Правильно. Это не гента, а потому ей традиционн быть гумном.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: этож не гента, чтобы традиционно быть гумном
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Жду с нетерпением когда эта традиция прервется..
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: когда генту закопают
<vladgobelen> И тогда убунту перестанет быть гумном?
<skai-falkorr> тогда и прервется
<vladgobelen> Ну да, логично.. во всех проблемах убунту виновата генту..
<skai-falkorr> убунта и не была гумном.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: этож не гента, чтобы традиционно быть гумном
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Была была. И сейчас есть. Не во всем, но все же. А генту такая как ты ее сделаешь. Хоть 100% идентична убунту. Это уже проблема рук ;)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: но я надеюсь убунту таки допилят.. Все-таки популярность не должна отталкивать
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: гента такая, как ее сделают мейнтейнеры
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: мейнтейнеры? Генту?)) жжош
<skai-falkorr> именно они не могут установить статус стабильног опакета, потому что кому то там чтото показалось.и тебе приходится мутить кейворды.ставить несколько часов простую смотрелку картинок.и молится, чтобы обновление не было
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Кто тебе мешает сделать версии пакетов идентичными убунту?)
<skai-falkorr> слишком тухлым и вместе с тем глючным
<skai-falkorr> так что гента всегда была гумном
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: пакетов
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: но ты слишком фанатичен, чтобы думать о генте, как об сборнике отдельных пакетов. это для тебя религия
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: наличие реальной жизни
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: тебе не понять
 * skai-falkorr пытается понять, насколько надо быть фанатиком, чтобы не считать гумном дистр, в котором надо ВСЕ пакеты вручную перебирать со всеми ебилдами, чтобы оно не было гумном
<skai-falkorr> [Lag: 141.059]
<skai-falkorr> уууууу. не мой сегодня день
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: [01:41:28] <vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Кто тебе мешает сделать версии пакетов идентичными убунту?)
<deniska> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 3.503/4.312/6.043/0.921 ms
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну я там писал выше, что мешает
<skai-falkorr> должно ж было дойти
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Не вижу, извини.
<skai-falkorr> всетаки лаг - не дисконнект
<deniska> А гентушники собирают то, что уже собрано и не один раз
<deniska> Толку от этого как от мастурбации
<skai-falkorr> хотя с этим 3жи я не уверен в этом
<vladgobelen> deniska: оно собрано под мое железо под мои нужды?
<skai-falkorr> deniska: ну им оно доставляет оргазм
<deniska> vladgobelen: blah blah blah
<vladgobelen> deniska: ну дай мне бинарник дедбифа с -Офаст без гуя
<deniska> Эти сказки слышали не раз
<skai-falkorr> deniska: не у всех есть личная жизнь, чтобы заняться чем то
<deniska> vladgobelen: ну и кому нужен дедбиф без гуя?
<vladgobelen> deniska: Мне
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: во. твой выход. расскажи ему об экономии ресурсов:)
<vladgobelen> зачем мне гтк-гуй в кедах?
<deniska> Ну и дрøчи свою генточку :3
<Alagos> Кому вообще нужне дедбиф?
<vladgobelen> Alagos: А есть конкуренты?
<Alagos> Конкуренты чего?
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: полумертвое недоподелие то... ну бывают жеж извращенцы
<vladgobelen> Дедбифа
<[Raiden]> это не комне. Я противник экономии ресурсов если они есть. Их надо использовать.
<deniska> Это как конкурент зоофилии :3
<deniska> Зоофилия в своей нише вне конкуренции (:
<Alagos> Тот же ритмбокс или банши нормально всё рулят. Для минимализма можно вообще audacity поставить или xmmp
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Покажи плеер, который проигрывает все что подсунешь, определяет правильно теги во всех кодировках сам и жрет 2мб при плейлисте 1500+ песен
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну вот и расскажи ему
<deniska> mplayer? :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: теги?
<deniska> А зачем тебе теги? :3
<vladgobelen> куе?
<[Raiden]> и плейеров минимальный deadbeef
<vladgobelen> А зачем тебе комп?
<deniska> Не, я не такой, я на куи не фапаю
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: о том, что экономить ресурсы пересборкой под себя - это кака
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это 30% экономии времени, к примеру.
<Alagos> Ты хочешь сказать что дедбиф сейчас правильно прочитает всю мою музыкальную библиотеку?
<[Raiden]> тебе над оты и расскажи. А я сча не хочу.
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Да.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: врешь. откровенно и нагло. в 1.5к песен одних тегов будет метров на три. это если не думать о обложках
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А ты думаешь он их все сразу читает?)
<Alagos> Тогда я сейчас его поставлю.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ага.30% от 1.5 секунд на запуск. сколько раз надо запустить, чтобы компенсировать пару часов ковыряния ебилда и пересборки?
<[Raiden]> и кстати я не согласен. Если ресурсов мало, то можно чего-то и от пересборки добиться и даже потерять на это некоторое время может быт ьесть смысл )
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: при добавлении в плейлист - все читает
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А зачем тебе ебилд ковырять?
<[Raiden]> но лучше что бы ресурсов было много
<skai-falkorr> это мертвоговядина жеж
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: У меня на 1500+ 2,1мб озу
<deniska> (я вообще думал что он шизанутый)
<deniska> (а он просто гентушник)
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: ставь. я помню, как он один альбом канзаса прочел каждую песню как целый альбом.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: а что у тебя полторы секунды запускается?)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: хром
<artus> skai-falkorr, ты уже в блекмесу гамаеш?
<skai-falkorr> artus: не.
<vladgobelen> artus: большая, зараза..
<skai-falkorr> artus: если и буду (нафига...) то ток на рабочем ноуте
<skai-falkorr> там удобственней
 * deniska в ней уже до тентаклей дошёл :3
<[Raiden]> о блин, напомнили. Я же дьябло3 хотел увидеть
<artus> skai-falkorr, а смысл, там ресурсов всего ничего надо
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну онаж не нативная
<skai-falkorr> да и на работе будет чем заняться
<artus> deniska, а я летсплей смотрю :D , чето я устал и гамать сил нет)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ты по скорости запуска проверяешь производительность?)
<Alagos> [Raiden]: тебе дать гостевой ключ?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а экономия 30% времени у тебя в чем?в проигрывании?он у тя сокращает песни чтоль?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: ты про онлайн? Если да то не надо.
<skai-falkorr> или ты уже нанес тут бреда столько, что и не помнишь, что ты тут привирал в процентах?
<Alagos> [Raiden]: а есть Diablo 3 offline?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Например в бзип2 в распоковке упаковке
<[Raiden]> Alagos: я думал что есть.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А точнее до 35%
<deniska> http://i.imgur.com/WJMge.jpg
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: это как с вов. есть жеж пиратский эмулятор серверов
<deniska> vladgobelen: а ещё точнее до 40
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: чем считал?
<deniska> до 50 до 60 до 80 до 147 (:
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: или какие цифры правдоподобней будут - те и использовал?
<vladgobelen> deniska: Нет, до 60% если использовать интеловский компилятор
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: time
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: до компиляции и после?
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Так там можно играть и самому и с кем-то. В чём проблема?
<skai-falkorr> завел бы ты себе личную жизнь, чтоль
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Просто не открывай игру - и будешь в ней сам.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Я сравнивал по несколько прогонов помню с полным ребутом системы параметры различные типа -О2 -Офаст итд. Выкладывал года полтора назад на ЛОР
<[Raiden]> я не знаю в чем проблема, я её ещё не видел. Я хочу посмотреть сингл плейер
<deniska> [Raiden]: при этом твоя синглплеерная игра всё равно запущена на ихнем сервере
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: я ничего не понимаю в WoW. Он мне не нравиться и я от него абстрагируюсь.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это сравнения тогда еще были -О2 конкретно и -О3
<vladgobelen> кажется
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Так тебе дать гостевой ключ для установки с офф-сайта и игры до 10-го уровня бесплатно? :)
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: нууу как я слышал, там надо задрачиваться ради виртуального пинуса и отсутствия личной жизни
<[Raiden]> Alagos: нет наверное.
<artus> лучше уж в вот погамать ) набегами, не задротствуя)
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: это особенность всех ММОРПГ, никакой изюминки этой игры ты не озвучил.
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: а я в нее играл?
<vladgobelen> artus: Задрот себе везде наркоту сможет найти)
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: надеюсь что нет :)
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: я ток знаю, что у дьяблы по примеру вов были эмуляторы серверов через неделю после выхода
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: И ни одного приличного до сих пор
<skai-falkorr> вроде их правили обновами, но думаю под обновы подстроились
<artus> vladgobelen, ну в принципе да, донатить начинають, пинусы ростить виртуальные) а можно просто для фана гамать) иногда, набегами)
<vladgobelen> artus: угу
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: Хз. Я купил себе диаблу и не заморачивался на пиратки.
<skai-falkorr> да и правильно
<skai-falkorr> если чтото нравится - потратить раз в жизни 10-20 баксов - это мелочи
<skai-falkorr> чем дрочить с кряками каждый раз
<skai-falkorr> и обнов лишаться.
<vladgobelen> Alagos: ну что, проверил дедбиф? ;)
<skai-falkorr> я уж молчу про dlс, так популярное в наше время
<tagezi> мне бы столько времени, а то я забыл уже как выглядят игры )
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: я вот ток недавно ассасинс крид решил пройти.а то ток первую часть играл давно
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Если у тебя нет времени на развлечения - значит что-то в твоей жизни пошло не так.
<artus> skai-falkorr, в деусекс можно погамать, годный
<skai-falkorr> на полное прохождение (с сбором всех флагов/перьев/прочего) примерно неделя на работе
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ууу... Первая самая хреновая. Самое интересное начинается со 2-3
<vladgobelen> В Хранителя Подземелий играл кто?
<vladgobelen> эх.. понятно.. видимо я устарел..
<Alagos> vladgobelen: Знаешь, я был приятно удивлён. http://itmages.com/image/view/678712/15955a4c кроме 2-х верхних - остальные отобразились нормально
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Ух ты.. Теперь и я удивлен
<vladgobelen> впервые вижу чтобы он что-то не отобразил
<tagezi> vladgobelen: а походы = это развлечение?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: лучше всетаки сконвертить в утф. И что бы не плодить хз что и что бы выбор прейеров был шире.
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Чем он удобен - гуй полностью отключается, как я выше писал и в итоге можно любой свой приделать. Удобная штука
<Alagos> Эм
<Alagos> Я здесь вас немного всех дезинформировал
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Ну, если ты не можешь выкроить время на игры из других развлечений - это уже твое дело)
<[Raiden]> это удобство для разраба...
<Alagos> Я совсем забыл что я всю медиатеку переконвертил в utf-8 полностью, и теги обработал тоже. Так что тест не претендует на верность.
<[Raiden]> таких удобств в лине хватает ....
<vladgobelen> Alagos: Попробуй скачай пару в ср-1251 и протестируй
<vladgobelen> ладно, я спать
<Alagos> Вообще, наоборот выходит, что только дедбиф и показывает глючно эти 2 песни, остальные плееры их видят номально :)
<Alagos> vladgobelen:
<vladgobelen> ))
<skai-falkorr> уууууу
<skai-falkorr> анкноун артист
<skai-falkorr> популярный:)
<Alagos> vladgobelen: абажди. Ты скажи лучше, можно ли через дедбиф всё переконвертить?
<skai-falkorr> https://play.google.com/music/
<skai-falkorr> вот вам плеер
<vladgobelen> Alagos: хз.. я его стандартный гуй не юзал никогда. Свой сделал и юзал
<vladgobelen> все, ушел
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: можно через консоль
<vladgobelen> жена  сейчас бить будет, если не уйду)
<skai-falkorr> правду говорят, нет секса после свадьбы
<Alagos> Бить - это ерунда. Вот если потом обидеться...
<Alagos> В нашей стране - секса нет (с)
<Alagos> We're sorry. The Google Play music player is currently only available in the United States.
<[Raiden]> в ссср секса небыло, но был прирост населения.
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> будь у него нормальные отношения с женой - стал бы он тратить время на сравнение производительности при компиляции с о2 и о3
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: а ты не зареган там?
<andrex> [Raiden]: клонирование было развито)
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: в гугл play? Вроде нет.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> мне тут новость попалась.
<[Raiden]> Довольно интересная линза появилась для взрослых пользователей Ubuntu. С её помощью можно оперативно найти свежую порцию жёсткого порно. Я не шучу. Название этой линзы - Adult Lens.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: уууууу.
<Alagos> А артисты неизвестные - потому что я вытащил из vk.com 2000+ композиций и не все распознало верно...
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ат ы в курсе, что царя убили
<skai-falkorr> ?
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntovod.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Adult-Lens.jpeg
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: слышал
<Alagos> Чёткий троллинг, что тут скажешь :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: да ну.а что союз распался?
<[Raiden]> ты долго будешь ответа ждать
<[Raiden]> не смешно как-то
<skai-falkorr> а я не смеюсь.я пытаюсь понять, с какого момента истории ты перестал воспринимать ее:)чтобы узнать, какие еще древности тебе попадуться и ты притащих их сюда, как "новость"
<deniska> Прон не нужен :3
<[Raiden]> Я вообще не читаю новости про юнити. Мне эту показали.
<deniska> [Raiden]: подобный плазмоид для кде уже родили?
<[Raiden]> не встречал )
<skai-falkorr> и ты ничтоже сумняще решил притащииьт сюда? тебе дата новости не намекнула, что тут уже давно знают?
<[Raiden]> deniska: ты знал?
<SergeyIT> дата не имеет значения
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: главное - рассказать про порнушную новость прошлогоднего выпуска
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: так?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: спрашивать о порнолинзе того, кто говорит, что " deniska | Прон не нужен :3"? ессесно он знал
<deniska> Да, я знал
<skai-falkorr> по моим наблюдениям, сильнее всего от прона открещиваются те, кто хранит наиболее полные коллекции кинофильмов данной тематики:)
<deniska> Но прон всё ещё не нужен
<[Raiden]> а.. теперь ты не только решаешь за всех, но ещё и овтечаешь, понятно
<deniska> skai-falkorr: Не, я отказался от прона :3
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSF82AwSDiU
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> йес http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-workspaces-applications-and-platform-491
<andrex> [Raiden]: тыж вроде говорил что 5 х ждать будешь...
<[Raiden]> Ну...
<tagezi> ему не терпиться )
<[Raiden]> одно другому не мешает. Приятней ждать на текущем релизе
<andrex> а за циферкой циферка, а за циферкой....
<[Raiden]> ну да, вечный процесс
<[Raiden]> что останавливается станвоится историей
<deniska> В досбоксе всё что надо вполне работает (:
<andrex> яб уж подождал, а потом с релизом 5х обновился, чё фигней страдать
<[Raiden]> но важен не только процесс изменений , но и направление.
<[Raiden]> или скажем так, ен все изменения одинаково полезны
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> угу
<[Raiden]> я как раз сча читал про релиз sabayon  и там в новости скриншот Mate
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/dos.png DOS ^__^
<andrex> а мне  дос уже не интересно
<andrex> даж надоело
<andrex> мягко говоря
<[Raiden]> я бы тоже не хотел его вспоминать
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вообще  ,может было бы лучше если бы релизы происходили как в случа е с хп. от версии к версии примерно 7 лет, и всё это время только багфиксы с небольшим изменением функционала во время выходов сервиспаков.
<[Raiden]> я не утверждаю, но может быть подобный подход был бы лучше
<deniska> хп — 2003й год, виста — 2006й год
<deniska> 3 года, почти как между лтс релизами убунты
<andrex> xp 2001 не хош
<deniska> ну ок, а сервиспаки? :3
<deniska> Или название не изменилось, поэтому не релиз? :3
<[Raiden]> ну это просто набор уже вышедших обновлений как 12.04.1
<andrex> а это дыры лотали
<deniska> между винхр и винхр сп3 отличий как между 8.04 и 9.04
<deniska> там даже отличия в интерфейсе были (:
<deniska> И некоторые программы ломались
<deniska> А некоторые наоборот не работают ниже определённого сервиспака
<andrex> впринципе xp(nt51) это изменённая чють чють внешне и оптимизированная на скорость загрузки nt 50 (w2k)
<andrex> у*
<deniska> Угу, а вин2к — это оптимизированный на юзабельность виннт
<[Raiden]> после того как мс вышла на 3-годичный цикл ломаться стало в других масштабах
<deniska> а виннт 4.0 — оптимизированный на кнопку пуск нт3.х
<andrex> а она и была win nt
<andrex> потом решили переименовать
<deniska> (потому что название не соответствует сути :3 )
<andrex> раньше винды они выпускали чем больше тем лучше, особенно судя по 9x
<deniska> не будем о плохом
<deniska> вин2к был лучше линолиума и 98 :3
<deniska> А ещё можно было чувствовать себя небыдлом
<deniska> безо всякого линукса
<andrex> 95 ,skf kext 98
<andrex> была лучше*
<andrex> поганят с каждой версией)
<[Raiden]> в хп была лучше совместимость с вин9х чем в 2к, и ещё 2к могло грузиться минут по 10.
<deniska> Не помню разницы между 98 и 95
<andrex> угу
<deniska> Кроме логотипа
<deniska> И упоротого проводника в 95
<deniska> режим которого в своё время пытались воспроизвести в гноме
<[Raiden]> но сути это не меняет , сча софт выходит гораздо чаще даже у мс, а опенсорс это вообще нонстоп. И не факт что это хорошо.
<andrex> после багфиксов 1999 в 95 всё типтом было
<andrex> и она не тормозила как 98
<andrex> и вабще вий офтоп
<deniska> А про тормоза тут соль в чём
<andrex> [Raiden]: бань всехxD
<deniska> 98ые наверное ставили на те цомпутеры, которые 95 то тянули не очень (:
<[Raiden]> ))
<deniska> Как с вистой (:
<andrex> да на 2 пне оно тормозило, а линолиум литал на нём, 95 на 486 норм была
<andrex> е
<[Raiden]> да пусть пишут. Всеравно тихо.
<andrex> я не говою уже о 2.03 3.x
<[Raiden]> в сабаёне Linux Kernel 3.5.4 with BFQ iosched
<andrex> ничего они ускакали
<skai-falkorr> иксам 25 лет
<skai-falkorr> ужс
<deniska> Паника!
<deniska> Закопать!
<skai-falkorr> 11 версий за 3 года и до 12 версии уже 25 лет не могут докодить
<andrex> мдя, и оно ещё както работать умудряется
<deniska> Вайленд фар дер вин!
<deniska> А чего им не работать?
<deniska> HTTP тоже старый
<deniska> а до сих пор работает
<deniska> это ведь протокол
<deniska> при том (я про иксы), расширяемый
<baronos> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<andrex> да там таких костылей понаделано, что на них все иксы и держутся похоже
<deniska> А конкретная реализация х11-сервера зарелизилась новым релизом наверное месяце в этом
<skai-falkorr> deniska: за 25 лет не было никаких изменений кардинальных. притом, что в железе и остальном изменения были кардинальные
<deniska> Ну в случае с HTTP всё точно так же (:
<skai-falkorr> а иксы до сих пор пишутся с оглядкой на системы 25 летней давности и не задумываются о современных реалиях
<deniska> Что за современные реалии?
<[Raiden]> сча можно переферию подключать без рестарта иксов. А вы говорите ничего.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> так, шутка
<deniska> Что за 25 лет-то изменилось?
<deniska> Мышь на месте, клавиатура на месте, монитор на месте
<skai-falkorr> deniska:  эра графических процессоров, многоядерных и мобильных систем
<deniska> Ну ээ
<deniska> Конкретнее? :3
<deniska> Про многоядерность вообще глупость сказал :3
<skai-falkorr> deniska: хотя для тебя если процессор и компьютер стоит, то все в порядке
<[Raiden]> в случае с тачскринами изменилось только то , что вместо песка - тфт экран.
<[Raiden]> и ничего, вполне удобно
<skai-falkorr> deniska: то есть они не появились?всегда было многоядерное?
<deniska> Тачскрины в иксах поддерживаются
<skai-falkorr> deniska: через костыли
<deniska> skai-falkorr: как связаны многоядреность системы с иксами?
<deniska> skai-falkorr: через расширение MPX
<skai-falkorr> deniska: а ты подумай
<skai-falkorr> достаточно напрячь извилинку
<deniska> Ненавистники иксов только бросаются общими фразами
<deniska> Никакой конкретики
<[Raiden]> можно людей помодить на уровне генов, тогда будет позыв изобретать новые интерфейсы, для нвоых конечностей и способностей.
<deniska> Отсутствие иксов не мешает андроиду тормозить аки задница (:
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> deniska: ты не способен понять общую фразу. зачем тебе конкретика?
<deniska> Тогда объясни как иксы связаны с SMP
<[Raiden]> хотя ещё не всё исчерпано из того что есть. Управление мыслью всё ещё на зачаточном уровне. Кажется я ушел от темы про иксы...
<andrex> deniska: исходники почитай, вот те и доказательство, что дом реставрировали обнеся кирпичами по периметру, с наружи все нормально какбе, а в нутри руины
<skai-falkorr> в чужих личинки были круче, чем в прометее
<deniska> andrex: эти руины — единственное что есть у линукса (:
<andrex> угу только нужны ли они
<deniska> ну вот возьмём ближайший линукс без иксов — андроид
<deniska> И что?
<deniska> Вам нужен такой линукс? :3
<deniska> Без файрфокса, без блендера, без гномтерминала, без делюги, без *имя рандомной кдепрограммы*
<andrex> андройд это не линукс, а надстройка на яве помоему
<deniska> andrex: надстройка эта очень завязана на линукс
<deniska> был проект по портированию на фрибсд, не осилили
<deniska> И тем не менее
<deniska> Программы с линукса на андроид (и наоборот) надо портировать
<deniska> Иксов ведь нет :3
<deniska> Ну и протокол вейленда убожественен
<deniska> А других альтернатив, хотя бы в виде драфтов, не видно :3
<deniska> Ну и кстати вейленд и Х11 — протоколы разного уровня
<deniska> Ниша вейленда — бесшовное переключение между ттиконсолями и разными х-серверами (:
<deniska> Для многооконного интерфейса он не годится
<andrex> deniska: всё в твоих руках, напиши что хош
<deniska> А зачем, есть работающий Xorg
<[Raiden]> вейланд сильно задержится я думаю. И даже когда будет , будет только как вариант. Иксы в общем никуда не денутся.
<[Raiden]> 35лет ещё успет справить
<andrex> хм интересно какой программный проект из действующих самый древний))
<[Raiden]> http://dirty.ru/comments/360141/#new
<andrex> а рыбки там будут? как призент...
<gridis> привет всем
<andrex> привет, что сломал?
<gridis> я?
<gridis> :)
<andrex> ну да
<gridis> пока ничего... )
<gridis> просто поздоровался
<andrex> давай сшелл помогу...
<andrex> чтонибудь сломать
<tagezi> )
<gridis> хаха... microsoft.com login:fygnya pass:vse ravno upadet
<tagezi> o_O
<gridis> сломай там все))
<andrex> >_<
<andrex> там само всё ломается каждый день
<gridis> ну а ты помоги, а то они все быстро поднимают...
<gridis> :)
<andrex> не ну тогда надо ещё логин с паролем от зеркал\бекапов
<gridis> :)
<andrex> гридис, фсбшник нверно, зашел спросил на чем я профилируюсь и ушел))
<scratchx[x]> народ кто может сказать откуда берется маршрут по умолчанию
<scratchx[x]> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 usb0
<scratchx[x]> при подключении через NM
<scratchx[x]> почему он не верный
<scratchx[x]> herfvb yjdsq yt cnfdbncz
<scratchx[x]> руками новый не прописывается
<shenmue> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/customize-gtk3-gtk2-theme-colors-using.html ыть!
<shenmue> наконец то
<shenmue> давно хотел оранжевую тему с красными букваами
<shenmue> но... не работает эта штука
<[Raiden]> http://nmap.org/movies/
<Alagos> А есть какой-то irc для java?
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-16
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не. не поставлю я кеды посмотреть
<[Raiden]> тебе же хуже )
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/shivadance777/titanic-kak-eto-bylo/
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: врядли. система, которая не способна поднять соединение интернета - не нужна
<[Raiden]> у меня подключает, а так которая не может действительно не нужна )
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: А какая система не может?)
<skai-falkorr> система называется knetworkmnager
<vladgobelen> Это не система
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: это виджет использующий нетворкменеджер
<skai-falkorr> это система костылей, неспособных поднять нормальное соедние
<vladgobelen> А что, в убунту и он тоже не работает? оО
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0916/h_1347761923_7106138_7227f82b2c.png
<skai-falkorr> and i assure you, что нетворк менеджер гномовой версии поднимает на раз
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: мне иногда кажется, что ты идиот
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты разницу между 3g и ethernet знаешь?
<[Raiden]> мой тип подключения у меня работает , а товй у тебя нет. Кто из нас идиот?
<skai-falkorr> я не могу на машине въехать на гору. - да ладною. я вон по асфальту в гараж въезжаю, че ты. хорошая машина
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты
<[Raiden]> сомневаюсь )
<skai-falkorr> мой у меня работает
<skai-falkorr> мой у тебя не работает
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Кстати, 3г он поднимает на раз-два без лишних движений
<skai-falkorr> в твоих любимых кедах
<vladgobelen> Сам определяет модем, предлагает оператора
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: неа. он создает. но вот дальше нетворк адреса не идет.
<skai-falkorr> не получает он адрес
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Ну, хз, у меня работает) У него есть другой баг
<skai-falkorr> ууу . кнетворк менеджер - одна из вещей, делающих кеды отвратительными
<vladgobelen> если создать 3г подключение (только на нем баг), открыть настройки подключения и разорвать соединение - плазма упадет)_
<skai-falkorr> ну не могли они по человечески написать все
<vladgobelen> с одним из моих опсосов вообще в 3 клика в нем подключение делается)
<vladgobelen> сам все определяет.. я аж удивился
<[Raiden]> он не поверит
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я точно прав. ты идиот
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: как я могу не поверить, если "он создает. но вот дальше нетворк адреса не идет."
<vladgobelen> но баг с падением плазмы эпичен.. три версии подряд ужен
<skai-falkorr> это ведь значит, что он определяет
<skai-falkorr> ну это не проблема плазмы
<skai-falkorr> это проблема ее архитектуры, которая делает ее монолитной с клизмоидами. и стоит одному упасть - он роняет плазму
<skai-falkorr> образно говоря - плазма стоит на клизмоидах, хотя это они должны стоять на плазме
<[Raiden]> я кстати не помню что бы ты писал про 3г до моего скриншота. Видимо не заметил. В любом случае ты хамло, желаю тебе как следует натрахаться с НМ, что бы он тебя утомил и ничего не вышло.
<skai-falkorr> зачем?
<skai-falkorr> я ж не кедеешник
<skai-falkorr> оно мне нафиг не надо:-Р
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: есть еще один эпичный баг. В кедах есть "записки" на рабочий стол. Так вот, если кеды неправильно выключить или убить (например тем багом), их содержимое случайным образом не будет сохранено. Например на половину в некоторых
<[Raiden]> ну вот и гуд. Мне тем более не надо , что бы оно у тебя было.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: мне тем более пофиг, что тебе надо, но это так, к слову
<[Raiden]> так что можеш ьне ставить меня в известность, когда будешь ещё смотреть
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: нууу я привык к скрачпаду
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: это что?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: google scratchpad
<skai-falkorr> быстре заметки. ворк оффлайн и синк с драйвом
<vladgobelen> app-doc/linuxfromscratch ух ты
<vladgobelen> забавно
<skai-falkorr> http://itmag.es/3dSR4
<skai-falkorr> http://itmages.com/image/view/679228/bcc64908
<skai-falkorr> блин
<skai-falkorr> короткоссылки сломались
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: угу, я понял уже
<[Raiden]> скаю по ходу не нужно было 3г, он просто хотел поругаться.
<[Raiden]> и ещё изначально про 3г точно ничего небыло. Я реконект делал. Если было то ушл ов эфир. Поэтому сам идиот.
<skai-falkorr> зачем ругаться?я честный человек и всегда честно высказываю людям мнение об их умственных способностях, которые они проявляют в течении беседы
<skai-falkorr> если тебя это так обижает - не будь идиотом. решение то простое
<[Raiden]> ты показал себя невоспитанным и неумным. ) вот и всё.
<skai-falkorr> ну я умнее тебя, потому что умею следить за беседой и сопостовлять причинно-следственные связи. а если тебяу утешает то, что я "невоспитанный", а не честно сказал тебе, что ты идиот - твое право:)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Не стоит оскорблять владельцев альтернативных ДЕ. Им и так не повезло.
<[Raiden]> я никого не оскорблял, кроме этого хама
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Их ДЕ умирают, не работают, а кеды единственные живут
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну он ж бароноса не оскорблял:)
<skai-falkorr> о.а он мен гдет оскорблял?оО
<skai-falkorr> хммм
<skai-falkorr> наверное, мысленно:)
<vladgobelen> [13:57:34] <[Raiden]> ты показал себя невоспитанным и неумным. ) вот и всё.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну это его мнение.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: тебя оскорбляет мнения незнакомых тебе людей?
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: если ты считаешь что это не оскорбление, то к чему твоё хватит?
<[Raiden]> иди спи уже )
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: избавляться надо от комплексов таких:)честно тебе говорю. мнение тех, кто не способен проявить хотяб зачаток разума и логических способностей стоит меньше, чем мнение моего кота о политике боливийских диктаторов
<[Raiden]> вообще я два раза в ответ на оскорбление сказал что он идиот. А он даже не заметил. Для него это либо норма либо я не знаю ) Может он привык уже что ег отак называют.
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> я привык, что те, кому я говорю, что считаю их идиотами, неспособны ни на что большее, чем на школьные "сам такой" :)
<skai-falkorr> ну что на вас, убогих, внимание обращать:)
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0916/h_1347764111_9622818_ab8178076f.png  - ничего про 3г. Тебе надо научиться не только разговаривать, но и не делать суждений раньше времени.
<skai-falkorr> я ж гвоорю. неспособен отследить причинно-следственные связи.
<skai-falkorr> я ж сказал ему, что он точно идиот на другую его фразу
<skai-falkorr> гдеж таких идиотов рожают
<skai-falkorr> а уж после того, как он постоянно мне говорит, что у него не трижи и у него нет проблем, когда я говорю о проблемах своего трижи... гдеж таких склеротиков рожают...
<skai-falkorr> https://plus.google.com/photos/113674980708622465113/albums/5788540082442832769/5788540088062412050
<skai-falkorr> эххх.. обещал я себе быть добрее к убогим:) но все никак не могу избавиться от желания говорить правду
<baronos> хмм интересно, мне приснилось что затронули мое имя и там был акаций с владом, ппц, открываю чай, а тут что то про оскорбление :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: акации с владом?Оо
<baronos> блин
<baronos> чат* s/акации/скай :D
<artus> baronos, ты видать неправельный чай открываеш)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наоборот, "чай" у него правильный, забористый ))
<skai-falkorr> он у нас культурный южанин. чай только с коньячком:)
<baronos> artus: кстати,  ты же айпи знц хотел менять
<artus> baronos, хотел, надо будет ) ток позже )
<shenmue> !тест
<shenmue> artus: пинг
<andrex> не прошол
<shenmue> мне чот пиьскало что я забанен тут
<andrex> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<shenmue> !test
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: врало
<andrex> shenmue: бывает, когда ник на незарегиный смениш или не авторизуешся, то пишет приходится выходить регится менять ник
<skai-falkorr> если у тебя нет альтернативного аккаунта
<shenmue> ааа... ну наконец то... а то думал до сих пор мои сообщения не проходят
<andrex> тут походу на всех незарегиных +q ставится, зайти можно а сказать или ник сменить нема)
<gridis> привет всем
<shenmue> да у меня автологин ес-но стоит
<gridis> а что за беда с авторизацией?
<shenmue> тока еще писало что мол никсерв глючит
<shenmue> это на сервере проблема
<andrex> shenmue: ну может вылетел а предыдущая сессия осталась и зашел как shenue_ какойнить
<gridis> andrex:  я пока ничего не сломал... чинить не надо)))
<shenmue> я тут вот с утра вообще то
<shenmue> ладно чорт с ним. глючит так глючит. не смоей стороны проблема
<andrex> shenmue: ну ладно, значит глюк серва
<shenmue> kvpnc юзал кто нибуть? пытался найти ман по настройке л2тп по нему
<andrex> gridis: заметно, особенно как ты тут бодро летал гдето час назад
<gridis> )))) это не у меня.... а на сервере))))
<andrex> кхм
<baronos> кхл
<gridis> ну хз, не мог авторизоваться... потом забил и минут через 40 он сам зашел
<shenmue> gridis на сервере проблема
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: никсерва и кансерва оффлайнят
<skai-falkorr> они переезжают по серверам
<shenmue> бездельники =(
<andrex> сервисы ребутали просто
<shenmue> baronos вообщем надоело мне гтк :/
<shenmue> впервые поставил х64 версию. тем более кед
<baronos> shenmue: наконец то, а то я думал, что один убежал с гтк3 на кути, и боялся признаться. я baronos, и я кедераст.
<shenmue> ты с гш ушел?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: Оо
<baronos> неее, шучу я. только г3 мне удобен.
<shenmue> циамон няшка конечно но по сути это только панель. а всё остальное как было ненастраивым так и осталось
<shenmue> об этом можно судить по одним серым темым на гномлуке которых уже 100500
<shenmue> и так же одинаковым скриншотам с разным оттенком серого
<baronos> skai-falkorr: куда я с подводной лодки денусь?)
<shenmue> baronos либо вверх если не слишком глубоко (сила выталкивания воды) либо вниз если давление воды слишком большое
<shenmue> еще можно на сушу если вы в порту =)
<baronos> мы плывем в тихом омуте, а как всплывем, вы увидете на сколько гш удобен :)
<skai-falkorr> боюсь, не все, что всплывает в омуте - удобно.
<baronos> к 3.8 или 4.2 примерно
<skai-falkorr> ага.будет вырезаны все функции и возможности кастомизации:)
<skai-falkorr> будет удобно
<andrex> ага, в какую сторону земля ближе всего? В низ
<skai-falkorr> создателям гнома
<shenmue> ну если судить по урезанию функционала то в четвертом гноме останется только та самая единственная кнопка =)
<shenmue> называется она "Повар" и будет на корпусе компа
<baronos> ну хз, почему то, мне настраивать ничего ненадо, все устраивает по дефолту почти. один раз тему под себя подправил и все)
<andrex> на в кус и цвет все фломастеры разные
<shenmue> и гуталин
<baronos> фиолетовый вкусней зеленого
<andrex> не мне желтый больше нравится))
<skai-falkorr> ламеры
<skai-falkorr> оранжевый и только оранжевый
<skai-falkorr> новолуние
<shenmue> цвет бронзы в тени девстеницы при закате возле цветушей сакуры у горы фудзияма
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: прекрати жрать гуталин
<shenmue> он вкусный ><
<shenmue> и это не гуталин... и его не жрут
<skai-falkorr> дада. your drugdealer said it to you, right?
<andrex> гуталин, могут только жрать, ибо есть его невозможно
<shenmue> kvpnc вообще годится для чего нибуть? ><
<_d4vid> для кде фанатов ^
<skai-falkorr> восьмая серия левераж няшна:)
<shenmue> а я только что прометей посмотрел.... чота я разачерован... приквелом чужих и не пахнет
<skai-falkorr> ну так это по вселенной
<skai-falkorr> да и корабль есть, планетянин, послание
<shenmue> да без разницы. чужих вообще нет.
<shenmue> ими там и не пахнет
<shenmue> инопланетане и паразитирующие твари... собстна всё. шаблон
<skai-falkorr> ну так фильм называется ПРОМЕТЕЙ
<skai-falkorr> да и в конце же был няшка один
<skai-falkorr> алиен
<skai-falkorr> юнити в 12.10 стала быстрее
<shenmue> ну а шумихи? та осминожка это каким таким местом чужой?
<skai-falkorr> ты не досмотрел до конца
<shenmue> смотрел
<skai-falkorr> неа
<skai-falkorr> там в самом конце чужой
<skai-falkorr> вылупился из мужика
<shenmue> чо? и всё? оО
<skai-falkorr> ну а тебе надо, чтобы в фильме прометей были фильм чужой?
<_d4vid> я его в 3д смотрел
<shenmue> а почему нет? в фильме темный рыцарь есть бэтмэн к примеру хотя название с бэтмэном не связанно
<skai-falkorr> ну да. дарк кнайт оф готам - это ни разу не бетман
<skai-falkorr> это про негра, попавшего в средневековье должно быть
<shenmue> и вообще при чем тут название? та же вселенная подрузомевает крупную жадную компанию и иследовательский корабль экипаж которого дохнет от чужих
<skai-falkorr> если бы это был чужие -5
<skai-falkorr> тогда да. но слово вселенная подразумевает ВСЕЛЕННУЮ. а не только одних ее представителей
<shenmue> да в приквеле все должны были помереть и сигнал об этих тварях не дойти до крупных жадных компаний. тогда идеально будет приквел
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> с учетом того, что в чужих был сигнал. да он должен не дойти
<skai-falkorr> чтобы они не остановились и не было бы фильма чужие
<shenmue> ага
<skai-falkorr> блин. фотка лады гранты с новости о продаже... ощущение, что они ее грунтовали, но не красили
<_d4vid> вообше прометей как мне друг сказал что ето начало истории чужих .. что кто смотрел все части чужих тот поймёт
<shenmue> да не... это как раз из разряда "где то в галактике есть еще личинки чужих и им заразился один дохлый инопланетяшка"
<shenmue> всё равно что умер один китаец. такая прям новость
<fedser> привет
<fedser> парни, как быть N: Ignoring file 'getdeb.list.bck' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<skai-falkorr> fedser: и в чем проблема?
<fedser> не могу найти в интернете
<fedser> как от этого избавиться?
<skai-falkorr> что найти? тут же все ясно написано
<shenmue> будет работать только в полнолуние =)
<skai-falkorr> расширение неправильное.а судя по буквам - это пометка о бекапе листа. хчешь - удали, хочешь - переименуй в лист, чтобы не было бекапом
<fedser> я даже не могу сделать remove gimp Нормально
<skai-falkorr> fedser: ну вон прочти выше.написано что сделать
<andrex> удали всё что связано с гетдеб в сорс лисст д и заново добавь ппа
<fedser> sources.list есть в этом каталое
<fedser> точнее getdeb.list
<fedser> и getdeb.list.bk тоже
<andrex> да повредились они походу, удали и заново ппа добавь, если нужно оно
<fedser> andrex: спасибо, сейчас попробую
<andrex> да незашто уже 3 раза тебе сказали
<shenmue> [Raiden]  пинг
<[Raiden]> тут
<shenmue> как ты ргба включал?
<shenmue> у мну оксиген траспарент стоит а он без настройки прозрачности
<[Raiden]> никак. в кде достаточно скачать транспарент тему и выбрать.
<[Raiden]> qt уже поддерживает ргба
<shenmue> ну как бы скачал включил. результата нет.
<[Raiden]> я не могу сказать почему. Т.к. не пользусь.
<[Raiden]> ставил давно для скриншота
<[Raiden]> в ос где много тулкитов прозрачность - бред )
<[Raiden]> для заголовков окон если только, как в вин7
<shenmue> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0916/h_1347799948_5488620_fb060ec521.png пишут что тут в настройках темы должно быть
<shenmue> у меня там только вот
<[Raiden]> это настройки заголовоков окна, а самой темы там где выбератется вид прилодений.
<[Raiden]> блин )
<[Raiden]> ну в общем опечатки читабельны
<shenmue> стиль где? там есть просто оксиген
<[Raiden]> да
<deniska> хм
<deniska> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/8233568?cid=8235439
<[Raiden]> а..
<deniska> что-то на матерный qr так никто и не среагировал
<[Raiden]> если только оксиген, значит у тебя просто нету такой темы )
<shenmue> а я не знаю как туда добовлять ...
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/svistec2.png ничего вы в хороших темах не понимаете (:
<shenmue> deniska http://cs9968.userapi.com/u15246086/102397479/x_2aaaea92.jpg слабак
<deniska> моим оформлением пользоваться можно
<shenmue> этим тоже =)
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/ooboontoo.png вот ещё интересное оформление (:
<[Raiden]> специально для вас http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0916/h_1347800407_1226199_30bcc525c4.png
<[Raiden]> ))
<deniska> Это тред о превосходстве оформления гнома над оформлением кде? (:
<shenmue> райден специально быстренька подкрутил 492 ползунка цветов =)
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/ololosvistec.png я гноме тоже крутятся цвета
<deniska> но получается не такая гадость :3
<shenmue> [Raiden] как в стили то добовлять что нибуть?
<[Raiden]> я выбрал другую тему плазмы - примерно 3-4 клика и другую цветовую раскраску - где-то столько же. И верну как было сек за 30. Это вам не гтк с ручной правкой цсс
<[Raiden]> shenmue: не знаю. Стили бинарные.
<[Raiden]> цвета можешь менять и настройки стилей - в некоторых есть, таких как qtcurve
<[Raiden]> shenmue: кино лучше посмотри )
<shenmue> щас боги марса буду смотреть
<baronos> аниме?
<shenmue> фильм
<skai-falkorr> new?
<shenmue> для необразованных фильм назвали Джон Картер
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я читал в децтве
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: от блин.а я думал экранизировали нормально
<[Raiden]> фильм интересно было посмотреть именно поэтому. Но особого воссторга нет
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: нельзя ж так надежду дарить
<[Raiden]> Некотоыре умудряются прилично кустомизить, несмотря на то что тем не так уж много http://lagadesk.deviantart.com/art/BE-WhiteSheep-ver-1-0-326752880?q=in%3Acustomization%2Fskins%2Flinuxutil%2Fdesktopenv%2Fkde%20sort%3Atime&qo=3
<shenmue> ну посмотри миссия серенити. больше ничего из после 2000 года из фантастики меня не зацепило
<[Raiden]> риддли неплохо снял приквел к чужим. Я правда совсем не ожидал таког оповорота событий. Сюжет как бы оказался  не очень.
<[Raiden]> но снято ок
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: нууу мне сериал больше понравился. там воша не убивали
<skai-falkorr> и инара чаще была в кадре
<[Raiden]> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/desktopenv/kde/?order=5#/d5crbxh
<shenmue> ну да... с ее разрезом спереди инару надо чаще показывать крупным планом
<[Raiden]> в боги марса зеленых надо было делать типа таких http://customize.org.ua/uploads/posts/2012-05/1335881452_wow-1920x1200.jpg , а то они там тощие.
<[Raiden]> http://customize.org.ua/uploads/posts/2012-05/1335848768_monstr.png - 5!
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO9G9HXOhOI
<andrex> ладноб её протировали под линь, а то через винцо, зато графику хорошо переделали, а то в 1 вой халве ужс был, хотя для того времени норм было
<shenmue> интересно а озвучку русскую можно впердолить?
<[Raiden]> если стим будет окупаться, то может и портируют, когда будут не очень заняты.
<[Raiden]> хехе
<[Raiden]> опять же может от дров сильно зависеть. Судя по последним новостям некотоыре дрова через пару -тройку версий месы начнут поддерживать огл 3.3
<[Raiden]> тут надо напомнить что текущая существующая версия 4.2
<shenmue> можно и спидран халвы глянуть. там за 24 минуты ее вроде прошли
<deniska> хм
<deniska> блекмеза — это не просто хл2 с новым графоном
<deniska> эта игра по мотивам
<deniska> многое отличается :3
<deniska> Например в главе on the rail мы не занимались переключением стрелок (:
<deniska> ну и в начале этой главы нам охранник повернул круг с рельсой :3
<deniska> А в главе questionable ethics не мы ведём учёного, а они нас
<deniska> И потом нас запирают в предбаннике (:
<deniska> И таких отличий куча
<shenmue> интересна а куда смотрят копирасты?
<deniska> shenmue: вальва? Вальва наоборот рада :3
<shenmue> хм... по сути рип не является копией тогда
<[Raiden]> если там будет фриман и монтировка , то уже ок )
<shenmue> и хэдкрабы
<deniska> И наверняка возьмёт этих людей делать эпизод 3/хл3
<shenmue> это верно
<shenmue> но ребята на кикстартере собирают бабло на другой проект уже
<deniska> Халфа имеет самое активное моддинг-комьюнити из всех шутеров (:
<[Raiden]> чего-т мне кажется на видео не новая игра. Я это уже видел )
<shenmue> ес-но ибо модерами игра и написанна
<shenmue> точнее те кто моды пишут
<deniska> Ну всмысле что вальв сразу опубликовал сдк
<deniska> А на консолях нет моддинга, там только покупка шапочек (:
<[Raiden]> на видео 1 из модов хл, даже по моему первого. А вот это другое дело http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lul60ixy_40
<[Raiden]> или я всё перепутал. ) Давно не играл
<deniska> [Raiden]: на каком видео мод хл первого? о_О
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO9G9HXOhOI
<[Raiden]> или мне так показалось
<deniska> Это мод ко второй хл
<[Raiden]> мб
<deniska> тот же самый, на трейлер которого ты кинул ссылку
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntu-wine.ru/ - глянув этот ужасный текст на темном фоне, я подумал что сайт популярности не добавит
<deniska> Во, у майнкрафта есть активное моддинг-комьюнити
<deniska> Но у него пока нет официального сдк
<deniska> Да и это не шутер (:
<[Raiden]> мафия2 идет судя по сайту...
<[Raiden]> это неплохо
<deniska> [Raiden]: ты какой-то не тот сайт смотришь
<deniska> идёт или нет надо смотреть на http://appdb.winehq.org/
<[Raiden]> там нет видео )
<_d4vid> в какой папке стим хранит свои игры?
<deniska> Program Files/Steam/steamapps
<_d4vid> я забыл.. :(
<_d4vid> спасибо
<Wizard> Привет!
<_d4vid> что то мой стим не видет игру
<_d4vid> а она в папке есть..
<andrex> ну наверно, она небыла установленна или разбекаплена через стим
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> а если я соединяю два компа в локальную сеть зачем мне: "Для публикации ваших папок необходимо установить службу общего доступа к папкам для сетей Windows" ? о_О
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: а как ты ее без самбы хочешь публиковать?
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: ну, вообще мне нужно что бы комп через роутер добирался до каталога ~/кино/ и только
<tagezi> виндоус тут вообще как бы не причем
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: и? какая тебе разница, кто делал и как назвал?
<deniska> tagezi: потому что общий доступ к папкам реализован самбой
<deniska> которая и есть «служба общего доступа к папкам для сетей WIndows»
<tagezi> а служба общего доступа к папкам для сетей Linux не бывает? :(
<denis21> Только же сказали, самба
<deniska> есть фтп, есть sshfs, есть nfs и вообще много чего есть (:
<tagezi> вообще не логично, что бы узать с компа с убунтоу папку на другом компе с убунтой нужно поставить фигню для виндоуса
<deniska> для sshfs нужен считай только ssh-сервер
<denis21> Есть много чего, но самба проще всего.
<deniska> Проще всего sshfs
<deniska> У самбы какие-то мутные конфиги
<deniska> и ещё более мутная фигня в наутилусе
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: не будь глупым. это не "фигня для виндоуса". это реимплементация smb протокола. который был написан майкрософтом. работает он везде. винда, линухи, маки. если тебя пугает название - удали все с компа, ибо слово майкрософт
<skai-falkorr> есть и в ядре
<deniska> У, самба уже в ядре? (:
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: меня формулировка напрягает
<skai-falkorr> deniska: а ты не знал, что майкрософт одно время (не такое давнее) были самыми активными в добавлении строк кода к ядру
<skai-falkorr> патч за патчем
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: обратись к переводчикам
<deniska> Они один патч набыдлокодили
<deniska> который не приняли к слову
<deniska> (ну может потом и приняли после преобразования в нормальный вид)
<deniska> И связан он был с виртуализацией линукса в качестве гостя в hyperv
<skai-falkorr> deniska: приняли. для них это тоже ведь рабочая платформа
<deniska> то есть штука нужная только микрософту
<skai-falkorr> с которой надо смирится.деньги не пахнут
<skai-falkorr> штука нужна многим
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: к переводчикам? да они всех посылают, они считают что они единственные умные
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: сам переводи
<skai-falkorr> пользуйся корейской версией, тогда тебя не будут пугать слова
<tagezi> иногда так на переводят, что думаешь "лушшебы на китайском оставили"
<deniska> В убунте своя, особая система перевода
<deniska> Даже если есть официальный перевод программы
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: так переводи сам
<deniska> В абанте её переводят ещё раз (:
<skai-falkorr> регистрация на ланчпаде бесплатная
<deniska> И после этого надмозги случались
<deniska> В пиджине релиза три убунты подряд надпись на кнопке Smile была переведена как «Улыбнитесь»
<deniska> >_<
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: ты пытался переводить? )
<skai-falkorr> я переводил
<deniska> Ну и самба — средство для сетей виндовс, как ни крути (:
<skai-falkorr> 4.2
<skai-falkorr> smb был написан для. самба была реимплементацией протокола. и если пугают названия - то пора лечить фанатизм:)
<deniska> Можешь четыредвачить сколько влезет
<deniska> Самба была написана для того, чтобы обмениваться файликами с шиндошсом по протоколу шиндошса
<skai-falkorr> deniska: ни разу
<deniska> (ну оно там вроде ещё принтеры умело по протоколу шиндошса)
<deniska> Я не говорю что это совсем уж плохо
<deniska> Но формулировка «сети Windows» верна
<deniska> В макосе смб реализовали для того же самого
<deniska> Чтобы мак можно было воткнуть в вендосеть :3
<skai-falkorr> deniska: ага. но писалась самба для юниха, чтобы обмениваться с smb протоколом в винсетях
<skai-falkorr> в макосе не реализовывали смб. а взяли туже самую самбу
<deniska> Ну вот, самба написана для того, чтобы невиндовсы работали в вин-сетях
<deniska> Использовать самбу в сетях без виндовса уже особой необходимости нет
<skai-falkorr> а линукс написан как просто так в шутку и не для работы
<skai-falkorr> сам линус так сказал
<deniska> Для мультимедии есть upnp, для интерпрайза есть nfs, для простоты есть sshfs, для некрофилии есть ftp (:
<skai-falkorr> ты действительно думаешь, что софт, который в 91 году писался ДЛЯ, так и остался ДЛЯ? самба стала дефолтом почти для всех дистрибутивов и базовым системным сервисом для юникс систем
<skai-falkorr> ооообоже
<skai-falkorr> сабаён 10...я помню, 4 сабаён ставил.вроде не так давно
<skai-falkorr> а уже 10
<tagezi> deniska: upnpдля мультимедиа? тоесть фильмы можно смотреть?
<deniska> ээ ну
<deniska> да
<deniska> у этого протокола есть понятие источника и понятие рендерера
<deniska> Соединяешь источник с рендером и рендер показывает источник (:
<deniska> (соединять их при этом может третья сторона)
<deniska> Вроде даже протоколом поддерживается перекодировка на лету
<deniska> Если рендерилка не умеет определённый формат
<deniska> При том настраивать этот коннект можно вообще с третьего девайса
<tagezi> хм.. спасибо.. почту про него ))
<[Raiden]> если бы буржуи могли сетьсь и договориться , сча б были стандартные кодеки, стандартные средства декодирования и т.д. Оно конечн ои сча есть, но помимо этого куча хлама ещё и патентные пробелмы.
<deniska> хвмс может быть как рендером, так и источником
<deniska> для андроида есть прога BubbleUPNP, можно рулить устройствами
<[Raiden]> всё могло бы быть на мног опроще
<deniska> никаких защит и аутенфикаций при этом, подразумевается доверенная сеть
<[Raiden]> shenmue: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0916/h_1347809687_6119678_d9a6fd6589.png ,  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/how-to-install-oxygen-transparent-style.html
<_d4vid> рейден что за фильм?
<[Raiden]> мой папа барышников. Лажа
<[Raiden]> Если только хочешь на школьников из ссср поглазеть, тогда ещё можно.
<_d4vid> посоветуйте хороший отеч. фильм
<andrex> _d4vid: ищи фильмы Гайдая и Рязанова, а так на вкус и цвет, комуто может показатся хорошим а комуто неочень
<_d4vid> спасибо
<[Raiden]> я недавно смотрел комуналка. на 1 раз сойдет
<[Raiden]> тоже отдыхаю от голивуда )
<andrex> да у голивуда творческий кризис похоже, одну фигню стали снимать и не очень качественно
<[Raiden]> если покопаться то наверное есть.
<[Raiden]> shenmue: в другом цвете http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0916/h_1347810860_4011857_25cbc68ebb.png
<shenmue> цмаке всякие ставить ><
<[Raiden]> на вопрос я нашел ответ ) а там сам разбирайся. Я переключусь на обычный, т.к. пользы 0.
<shenmue> да просто любопытно что тогда за транспарент в в списке тем такой
<[Raiden]> На моих шотах Oxygen transparent , у тебя там наоборот написано и я не знаю в общем.
<shenmue> да не охота мусорить в оси всякими билд эсенталами и прочим
<shenmue> кстати после установки ос прошелся бличбитом. полтора гига снёс всякой шняги
<andrex> райден разрекламировал "няшные кеды", а оказалось то не всё так гладко
<shenmue> ну фактически сборка тем из исходников не так важна
<baronos> shenmue: на сколько ушел на кде?)
<shenmue> пока не сделают нормальную няшную красочную гтк тему с поддержкой ргба и эффектом blur
<shenmue> и настройшик навроде gnome color chooser
<shenmue> кстати не вижу отличий от x86 . теже пакеты. всё тоже самое. только теперь сразу 4 гига пашут оп. в чем различие непонятно
<artus> сума сойти, как не заудеш - меряютцо перделками на рабочем столе, вам дествительно так пичально по жизни то? ))) не, я понимаю, раз в пятилетку теркнет чего то настроить подкрутить , можно похвастатцо, но круглый год, без отрыва
<artus> от производства с линейкой бегать и органами мерятцо
<artus> нет чтоб общественнополезным чем нить занятцо)
<shenmue> ну... хороший удобный инструмент сам проситья в руку
<artus> shenmue, чето я как то ниразу не замечал на стройфорумах фетку на 1000+ страниц о том какой зашибись офигенный молоток с красной ручкой
<artus> *в
<shenmue> а ты и не искал =)
<artus> а резултатов работы как то нифига не видно) только треп о офигенности молотка
<deniska> Молоток пофиг какой
<deniska> А монтировка должна быть красненькая
<artus> shenmue, ммм, у меня сейчас такой период в жизни, что я как то только на стройфорумах и пасусь)
<shenmue> ну а я вообще мебельщик. молотков пять как минимум я уже сломал
<artus> вот вы тут свистелками меряетесь, еще каким нить бредом, хотья одну ссылку на собственосваяную тему за последний год хоть кто нить бросил?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: если бы ты сравнивал сжатие видео или работу архиаторов или что-то ещё из тяжелых задачь, то мог бы увидеть разницу.
<shenmue> а всё из за того что даже для такой простой вещи как молоток не могут сделать нормальную крепкую ручку
<artus> shenmue, ну так наверно обсуждается работа произведенная инструментом то ) обычно
<artus> shenmue, береза не ?
<shenmue> [Raiden] да я думал тут и репы другие с пометкой x64 и всё в таком духе
<shenmue> artus где пластмасса где и береза
<[Raiden]> andrex:  в линуксе вообще не всё гладко.
<shenmue> то есть дерево =)
<artus> [Raiden], гладко, все
<[Raiden]> умеющий видеть сам увидит
<artus> [Raiden], ну ты такой безапеляцеонный прям
<[Raiden]> какой есть. Я думаю меня обсуждать мы тоже не будем.
<deniska> А почему бы не пообсуждать*
<deniska> ?*
<shenmue> давайте все погорим о райдене и узнаем как у него дела =)
<artus> а смысл тролей обсуждать? )
<[Raiden]> у артуса микроском хреновый, вот и не видит он неровностей. А может и хороший, но замылилась линза )
<[Raiden]> п*
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, на моей системе неровностей нету, а тебя я чето в упор ненаблюдал даже рядом стоящим с моим компом, так про какие ты неровности в момей системе можеш говорить? сказочник :)
<artus> не, рейден прекрасный человек, пока его не начинает заносить на почве непонятного фанатизьма )
<[Raiden]> Ну ,я рад тогда за тебя и вес ьканал наверное тоже.
<shenmue> deniska как ты их ловко натравил друг на дружку =)
<artus> shenmue, :P
<[Raiden]> andrex: то что у shenmue- это тема с кде-лук, не часть кде. Так, на всякий.
<baronos> да хорощ уже)
<[Raiden]> главный чан  по убунте русский, выходной, 54 человека. И артус не видит что не всё гладко )
<artus> [Raiden], а что должно быть?
<artus> или как то твои кедосрачи влияют на количество народа? ))
<[Raiden]> покажи лог со срачем именно от меня, а не от тебя
<[Raiden]> я разговаривал с челом из-за вопроса по теме, без срача и спокойно
<deniska> В линуксе всё гладко, инфа 100%
<artus> [Raiden], 19:20      [Raiden] | [18:12:09] если бы буржуи могли сетьсь и договориться , сча б были стандартные кодеки, стандартные средства декодирования и т.д. Оно конечн ои сча есть, но помимо этого куча хлама ещё и патентные пробелмы.
<artus> это ли не начало срача ? :)
<[Raiden]> а гте тут кде?
<deniska> [Raiden]: Где ты, там кедосрач (:
<artus> [Raiden], а где ты про кеды спрашивал в вопросе ?
<[Raiden]> или кодеки видео есть только в кде? И где тут срач? Я на кого-то наехал, обозвал или ещё что?
<artus> нет, просто сделал вброс :D
<[Raiden]> тебе точно окуляры надо протереть. Я не спрашивал, а овтетчал. А вопрос был задан shenmue про прозрачную тему.
<shenmue> хорош вам уже
<tagezi> baronos: они тебя проигнорили )
<shenmue> у каждого есть свое мнение
<deniska> И я всё равно могу сказать
<deniska> КДЕ сосёт
<artus> @voice deniska
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> и всё что я писал было про линукс. Чем же ты тут занимаешся , кроме обсуждения меня и совершенно некопентетентной инфы типа: в лине всё гладко я не вижу )
<deniska> В линуксе действительно всё идеально
<andrex> и получить войс, только я позодал малехо
<andrex> расскладка млин
<artus> [Raiden], молодой человек, если вы упоролись грибами и судите за всех, то идите расказывать сказки на других каналах, у меня в лине все гладко, и мнение мое компетентно уже только потому что мне решать, гладко у меня или нет
<[Raiden]> кде сосет и причмокивает у других сред, занимаюзщих большую часть рынка , но все остальыне среды сосут не меньше. А у вас всё гладко
<[Raiden]> artus: показывай лог где я упоролся. Пока что только ты себя неадекватн оведешь и продолжаеш ьоффтопить про меня.
<andrex> да везде есть какието косяки, и это норма, по этому всё гладно) и хватит уже
<andrex> *к
<shenmue> давайте я их банхаммером стукну
<artus> [Raiden], совершенно некопентетентной инфы типа: в лине всё гладко я не вижу, при том что на мою фразу касательно того что у меня все хорошо "19:33      [Raiden] | у артуса микроском хреновый, вот и не видит он неровностей." так что мимо
<artus> мальчик
<deniska> У меня всё гладно
<deniska> Только войс дали :3
<deniska> гладко*
<artus> @voice artus [Raiden]
<artus> во, так чесно будет :D
<[Raiden]> У еня ест ьпредложение. Давайте все вместе его заигнорим и вернемся к обсуждению и ответам на вопросы.
<baronos> и меня давай за компанию)
<[Raiden]> это по вкусу )
<deniska> Давайте все друг друга заигнорим
<deniska> И будем просто независимо друг от друга отвечать нубам как поменять обои в линуксе
<andrex> меня забыли(
<shenmue> а давайте без давайте?
<baronos> бездавайте :D
<tagezi> а=не
<tagezi> )
<artus> так, вопрос, часом никого с 1с работающего нету? так чтоб для вопросика в приват стукнутся
<[Raiden]> @kban deniska 18000 провокатор и бесполезынй флуд
<andrex> artus: я работаю, но сомневаюсь что помогу)
<shenmue> у меня знакомо есть на 1с работает. можешь ей чиркануть в секте
<tagezi> artus: ко мне, в следующем году )) какраз экзамен буду сдавать )
<artus> tagezi, стукнул
<artus> shenmue, секта долго)
 * baronos ушел смотреть ангелы и демоны, пока негры в кинотеатре пальбу не устроили
<shenmue> а я уже смотрел
<[Raiden]> artus: а в кбане цифры секунды или минуты?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> секунды
<[Raiden]> ок
<artus> минуты как то совсем печально ))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> странно, в роузере все сайты умерли, а канал вроде работает пока
<tagezi> бр*
<cmd> что лучше x11vnc, TightVNC или UltraVNC ?
<artus> тимвивер :) и ssh ))
<artus> внс больно тормозной
<cmd> а rdp как?
<artus> ппользовать можно
<cmd> teamviever он нативный или через wine?
<artus> он через нативный вайн
<[Raiden]> через вайн
<[Raiden]> я помню что ещё было FreeNX , из отличного от vnc
<[Raiden]> но сам не пользовал
<cmd> а больше клиент сервер нету не чего?
<artus> cmd, тебе для чего? и на как часто пользовать
<artus> ну и соответственно откуда куда ходить, в плане систем
<cmd> честенько. для софта разного. с винды на убунту
<artus> ходить на убунту хватает ssh с головой
<cmd> для gtk приложений не сголовой )))
<artus> с головой :)
<cmd> как кстати samba дружит с ntfs разделами?
<[Raiden]> шот кед с темой беспин готовы принять без бурных наездов? )
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0916/h_1347817924_3378970_1fb8438362.png - к сожалению нету пары для гтк.
<shenmue> http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/55703-1.png вот няка
<[Raiden]> это 3х
<[Raiden]> а может показалось. кокверор навеял
<shenmue> ага 3
<baronos> воо, сделал себе мелодию на звонок силами дройд софта, песенка прикольная Devendra Banhart - Carmensita :)
<baronos> play music для меня оказался лучшим плееррм для дройда :)
<Nor8> deadbeef не пробовал?
<Blanco_D> Скажите для inkskape сожрать 2.8 гига оперативки это нормально? Ресунок довольно простой, в поисковике не нашёл обсуждения черезмерного аппетита программы. Вот и думаю, может это норма.
<artus> норма
<baronos> мне не нравится дедюиф
<Blanco_D> спасибо, придётся тащиться в магаз за оперой =(
<baronos> а аналога нет?
<Blanco_D> агалоги есть конечно, но он самый удобный
<Blanco_D> я лучше накину пару гигов оперы)))
<baronos> хозяин барин
<Nor8> Blanco_D:  Inkscape  сильно по функциональности от Blender'а 3 D отличается?
<[Raiden]> кардинально
<[Raiden]> разное назначение
<[Raiden]> Blanco_D: может и нормально. Сча оперативку вообще сот не бережет )
<[Raiden]> софт
<Nor8> [Raiden]: По скринам так не очень )))
<[Raiden]> векторный редактор вс софтина для 3д моделирования
<[Raiden]> из векторных я знаю что-то есть в офисе калигра ещё  и sk1
<[Raiden]> оба варианта на qt , потребление ресурсов не проверял
<[Raiden]> а у меня на дройде ttpod , хотел ещё что-то поставить  вместо, но руки не дошли )
<artus> векторный редактор в офисе? о ужс ))
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.calligra.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/karbon-sticker.png
<_d4vid> http://nnm-club.ru/forum/download.php?id=485582&sid=2fc0e6e89142c2e29f83ea1257e90deb
<_d4vid> блек меса ностим версия
<Nor8> Так она фри, в стиме позже повится
<[Raiden]> ))
<_d4vid> через стим у меня не пашет..
<_d4vid> а тут без стима версия
<artus> _d4vid, нет чтоб сразу торент дать , ато регатцо надо
<Nor8> http://torrentz.eu/a9b546b8141c210870ce09c43038a6aee9e0157f
<_d4vid> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26715415/%5BNNM-Club.ru%5D_bms_csmania_no-steam.torrent
<_d4vid> пжлст
<artus> спс :)
<[Raiden]> оно целиковое , хл2 не нужен?
<_d4vid> ненужеб
<_d4vid> *н
<[Raiden]> ок
<artus> _d4vid, а часом в вайне не тестил?
<_d4vid> нет пока.. мне сказали что пашет под вайн
<Nor8> сорс на стиме идет без проблем
<Nor8> Дружит он с ним
<artus> пока не будет нативного - ненужен)
<Nor8> на вайне*
<Nor8> поправлюсь
<_d4vid> http://paste.pro/5158092 вот
<[Raiden]> я второй эпизод хл2 немного бегал. Вроде работало
<baronos> эт типа взломанный стим?
<_d4vid> стим ненужен для запуска
<Nor8> artus: Да что то пока обещают только. Мол, ждите, со дня на день выйдет
<artus> вобщем качайте а не вопросы задавайте :)
<[Raiden]> все поставили на закачку? теперь можно банить автора за варез
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> Кто здесь? ))0
<artus> [Raiden], а оно фри ))
<Nor8> Это фрее
<[Raiden]> ок )
<Nor8> Опен сорс )))
<baronos> хл2 корп гуд проходить :)
<artus> все бы так выпускали)
<artus> baronos, я за , время и место :)
<Nor8> artus: Сейчас масса фри игр
<Nor8> Хороших
<Nor8> Но пока нет стима под линукс ))
<baronos> artus: ууу это мне доооолго теперь качать :(
<artus> baronos, 11ть минут осталось
<Nor8> А где сказано, что можно коллективом проходить? )))      http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=94128543&searchtext=
<Nor8> Сингл вижу, а кооп нету
<baronos> artus: ну не ехать же в украину, чтоб скачать мне :D
<artus> Nor8, ну в блекмесу вроде обещали добавить мультиплеер через месяцок или около того
<artus> baronos, а приежай) я тя винчиком напою )
<baronos> блин, у меня огран. скор. так бы нашел ее.
<Nor8> artus: Через месяц может и стим под линукс появится, хотя надеюсь, что до конца сентября отрелизится
<_d4vid> немецкая свастика при инсталле оО
<baronos> artus: гуд, надо будет взять свой лобзик и приехать :D
<artus> _d4vid, начнем с того, что свастика ваащет индийская , ага
<_d4vid> ок
<artus> ато так и до униформы черного цвета докопатцо можно)
<Nor8> _d4vid: Все, не играй, удали игру и не выходи три дня на улицу ))
<baronos> угу, и свечу за прощение грехов адольфу)
<[Raiden]> звезда тоже не советская, но и советская тоже...
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  [Raiden] А кто тут у нас такой медленный? )))0
<[Raiden]> так что свастика после немцев символ неоднозначный, без пояснений и контекста
<[Raiden]> так что лучше проявить фантазию и нарисовать что-то ещё )
<_d4vid> удальцов знает что..
<artus> [Raiden], с немцами то все понятно какраз , ибо гитлер был фанатом мистики
<artus> так что ненадыть тут
<artus> чето как то на статуэтки будды во всем мире никто пальцем не показывает)
<[Raiden]> важно не то откуда он взял , а как использовал. Если ты увидеш ьлысого чувака со свастикой на плече... это ббудет индуист, буддист или нацист?
<artus> [Raiden], http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/af/Mosgubsovdep.jpg Печать московского губернского совета депутатов в 1919 г. :D
<artus> [Raiden], буддист, индуист))
<[Raiden]> ассоциации как бы после такого использования уже изменились.
<[Raiden]> а вот не вакт )
<[Raiden]> ф
<artus> вот ести он будет в берцах и с подтяжками, тогда можно подумать)
<artus> [Raiden], ну от того что он как то использовал, символ иного предназначения не принял если что) посему маразм про фашистскую свастику такой маразм , учитывая что этот символ был известен как минимум 2й век до нашей эры
<artus> хотя хомячки такие хомячки)
<[Raiden]> значение люди задают, в общем-то.  / часть пути, а в винде начала опции для команды. А символ один.
<artus> [Raiden], ну так причем тут какие то люди к "свастика после немцев символ неоднозначный, без пояснений и контекста" свасти уж однозначней некуда, и без символов Этот знак с незапамятных времен употребляется браминистами и
<artus> буддистами Индии, Китая и Японии в орнаменте и письме, выражая собой привет, пожелание благополучия.
<artus> а все остальное домыслы пропаганды компартии ))
<andrex> +1
<artus> правда авторитетность комунистов можно поставить поод большой вопрос касательно символов извесных миру тысячи лет )
<[Raiden]> я с этим и не спорю. свастика на одежде буддиста или храми именно это и означает, на востоке. А в современной европе она ещё означет кое-что ) Например принадлежность с националистам или нацистам.
<Nor8> Компартия сама такими символами оперировала, что никакие свастики не сравнятся.  Сатанизм воды чистой, культовые сооружения до сих пор на главной площади страны стоят.
<[Raiden]> всё от контекста зависит. И от места. Поэтому символ не очень удачный
<artus> [Raiden], ну в росии и радуга символ гомосеков, так что, совсем печалится теперь? ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Удачный, раз столько веков существует
<artus> [Raiden], ппц, я ему про ондрея а он про емелю ))
<shenmue> ппц ....
<shenmue> а по мне радуга и дождь это как детсво
<artus> [Raiden], символ удачнее некуда, неудачное только одно, мракобесие которое развели вокруг него
<[Raiden]> если это символ гомосеков, то печалиться не стоит, причем ту тпечаль вообще? а понимать это при покупке майки с радугой не помешает.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> а это оказывается заднеприводные к рукам прибрали =(
<artus> [Raiden], а при виде радуги поплевать через левое плече )))
<[Raiden]> о чем ты? )
<[Raiden]> плюй через любое
<artus> :D
<Nor8> Радуга появилась как знак завета между Богом и обновленным, после потопа,  человеком. То, что кто пытается этот  библейский мотив использовать в своих грязных целях, говорить само за себя.
<artus> а если на то пошло, то пятиконечная звезда ваааще символ сатанистов :D
<shenmue> хм.... то есть потоп это затирание нулями
<[Raiden]> Вот видишь, оказывается с радугой тебя ещё и за верующег опринять могут )) Так что контекст иногда важен.
<Nor8> То есть, потоп избавил мир от гомосеков и в честь этого радуга, но никак не наоборот ))))
<artus> такшто тут еще надо подумать кто куда )
<shenmue> и щас гомосапиенс ver1.1 ?
<Nor8>  shenmue:  v 2.0, после пришествия Христа
<artus> а касательно пятиконечной звезды - Звезду с двумя лучами к верху использует "церковь святых последнего дня" или мормонов. видать красноормейцы поголовно мормонами были :D
<artus> С распространением ценностей и социальных сил новой эпохи, начала свое распространение и пятиконечная звезда. Она всегда была важным знаком в символике масонов, социальной силы начавшей обретать мировое значение после
<artus> французской и американской революций.
<artus> так что комунисты - масонский заговор, а вы тут на свасти гоните, которая постарше масонов будет)
<shenmue> Nor8 обновленная и новая версия разные вещи
<mintz> Привет всем!
<[Raiden]> именно это я и говорил. Кто знает о мармоназ может подумать что звезда мармонская. А кто знает о фашизме и свастике может подумать... Ну сами понимаете.
<Nor8> shenmue: В данном случае не существенная
<andrex> mintz: привет, чаго сломал?
<mintz> Мужики, не поможете с драйверами на Intel HD 3000 Ubuntu 12.04 x64 и hotkey на Dell XPS 13
<artus> а некоторые просто знают историю ) и не парятцо суевериями)
<mintz> ?
<mintz> andrex: да все получилось
<artus> mintz, а как драйвера на видео и хоткеи сочитаютцо?
<mintz> теперь пытаюсь до ума довести система
<Nor8> mintz: Две видеокарты или одна на ноуте?
<artus> ааа, вот оно че
<mintz> artus: никак, просто две траблы
<[Raiden]> суеверия как бы вообще не в тему, и то о чем я говорил как раз и ест ьчасть нашей истории , которую уже не выкинуть. Т.е. значение уже изменено.
<mintz> У меня Dell XPS 13 с Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64 (ядро 3.6.0-030600rc5-generic). В системе видо отображается как Unknown, хотя с двумя мониторами и разрешением все ок. А с hotkey трабла странная, все работает, кроме яркости и отключения/включение питания wifi адаптера, хотя индикаци
<mintz> Система полностью обновлена
<Nor8> mintz:  Ты поставил непонятно какое ядро и хочешь, чтобы все работало? )))
<artus> [Raiden], да ниразу оно не изменено , оно было изменено для конкретного количества людей на територии которых с набегами прибегало другое племя под взяв себе класную аватарку, всеее, на этом закончилось все, но когда потомки в 3м
<artus> поколении начинают нести бред, это уже клиника )
<mintz> Нашел маны по инсталляции и ничего не получилось
<mintz> artus: ты про меня так?
<Nor8> )))
<mintz> Nor8: это было до обновления ядра
<[Raiden]> mintz: более свежие дрова иногда лежат в ппа x-swat и xorg-edgers , и ещё , дравер видеокарты кнопку не починит,  ту тдругая история.
<artus> одно дело когда под той же аватаркой толпа нервных последователей бесчинствует, а другое, это когда на аватарку гонят ибо тренд
<mintz> 3.6.0-rc5 последнее, как я понял
<artus> mintz, это поток сознания :D
<mintz> artus: я так и знал, что в канале бубунты в любом случае х*ями покроют.
<artus> @kick mintz и ешо вышвырнут за маты
<andrex> не кстати помоему нацисты взяли вроде у будистов и зазеркалили её, тоесть лучи изогнуты в другую сторону, а вот был ли такой гдето до нацистов незнаю
<[Raiden]> artus: верно, 100% верно. Территория только эта размером с европу и даже кое-где за пределами.
<[Raiden]> и люди ещё знают т помнят )
<[Raiden]> и*
<artus> andrex, там 2 направление, одно процветание и развитие, другое упорство и сила духа, стремление
<artus> [Raiden], кто знает? кто помнит? полторы сотни доживших 100летних стариков?
<[Raiden]> ...и не только помнят , но и используют в тех же целях что и  тогдашние националисты.
<[Raiden]> *продолжают использовать т.е.
<artus> [Raiden], это все больные люди )) че на них обижатцо, их лечить надо, галоперидолом
<artus> mintz, не ругайсо
<[Raiden]> я помню, ибо учился в школе и ты помнишь, только почему-то отрицаешь
<mintz> Прошу прощения за "мат"
<_d4vid> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26715415/blackmesa.png игра запустилась..
<mintz> Просто я администрирую win сервера, AD, mssql, работаю с vmware и iis
<artus> [Raiden], я не отрицаю конкретные действия, я отрицаю виновность аватарки и причетность ее к символам зла  )
<mintz> что плохого что я пытаюсь разобраться в никсах?
<artus> mintz, эмммм, так это же хорошо) хотя да, без матов win сервера, AD, mssql, работаю с vmware и iis не админствуютцо)
<mintz> просто я знал что на канале убунты я примерно могу услышать
<[Raiden]> аватарка не причастна, когда она на определенном мундире или здании ) А в некоторых случаях причастна.
<andrex> ну ничего наверно, но админить вий и никс эт как небо и земля
<[Raiden]> точнее не она ,а люди  котоыре используют
<artus> mintz, да просто целый день тишина, и народ от скуки ушол в нирвану)
<mintz> я просто хочу перейти на десктопе на никсы
<mintz> из всех линуховых серверов я администрирую только openvpn
<mintz> с нуля и на ~150 клиентов
<mintz> но, в виду большого количества работы, мне тяжело разбираться с бубунтой в рабочее время
<artus> [Raiden], аватарка по определению имеет то свойство которое ей приписали 2к лет назад, а не несчасных 92 года
<[Raiden]> пиши на форум. Там больше шансов что ест ьвладелец такого делла. Кнопочки яркости дело тонкое. ) А про дрова я уже ответил, если текущие не устроили.
<[Raiden]> mintz: --^
<mintz> понятно
<mintz> ну и на этом спасибо
<[Raiden]> artus: Аватарка имеет все свойства которые ей приписывали, даже не так. Те свойства ,котоыре ещё используются или начали использоватсья.
<artus> mintz, просто вероятность найти пользователя такого же ноута среди 20 человек наамного ниче чем среди 2к
<artus> [Raiden], значит черная униформа это ссовцы, черепа тоже, так есть предложение, исключить из книжек по анатомии изучение скелета человека)
<mintz> artus: да дело не в ноуте, мне кажется, суть в том что Dell хотела сделать поставку XPS серии с предустановленной Ubuntu и, как я считаю, оптимизировать ноут по эту систему
<artus> mintz, ммм, вся поставка у них сводитцо к -/+ подобрать совместимое железо, а не настраивать все свестелки)
<artus> mintz, озвуч таки вопрос целиком
<[Raiden]> artus: конечно нет. Но! при этом черная униформа и у ссовцев тоже.
<mintz> artus: касатльно хоткеев?
<artus> [Raiden], да нет, именно так, разрешенная униформа это зеленая, ибо комунвояки были в зеленом )
<[Raiden]> и определенные ассоциации легко могут возникнуть. Горахзд опроще чем если бы ты ораньжевую форму одел )) Правда ещё пошив может сиграт ьроль )) Но это уже не про символ.
<artus> mintz, касательно всего
<[Raiden]> гораздо проще*
<artus> [Raiden], но блин цвет униформы тя устраивает, а значек который позаимствовали нет, а если б шли под эгидой икон? че, выпилить рпц чтоль? )))
<[Raiden]> artus: и это не верно. зеленый мног окто носил
<artus> [Raiden], ну значит черные это нацики полюбому :D
<Nor8> [Raiden]: у меня сложилось впечатление, что твоя политическая платформа может быть описана как антифашист-родновер ))))))
<artus> а зеленые - комунисты )
<[Raiden]> униформа сложнее чем картинка. тут важен не только цвет.
<andrex> mintz: возможно поможет обновление биоса либо правка /etc/default/grub на предмет acpi
<[Raiden]> но и пошив например
<[Raiden]> и рисунки ещё важны кстати. и если черная строгая униформа будет со свастикой, то имхо сложно ошибиться ))
<mintz> artus: Ок. Для начала повторюсь. Имеем Dell XPS (i5 1.6, 4 gb ddr3, 256 ssd, intel hd 3000) с Ubuntu 12.04 x64 (3.6.0-030600rc5-generic). Драйвера на видео в свойствах отображаются как Unknown, хотя при инсталляции на ThinkPad x220 они отобразились нормально. Ещё работают все хоткеи при комбинаÑ
<artus> mintz, а теперь пополам
<artus> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<mintz> BIOS был обновлен на последнюю версию
<andrex> mintz: acpi_backlight=vendor
<[Raiden]> так, всё, отвечаем на вопросы mintz
<andrex> попробуй
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты в курсе, что немцам форму шило ателье Хьюго Боса? )))
<[Raiden]> и что с того?
<[Raiden]> это что-то меняет?
<Nor8> Это знакъ ))
<mintz> artus: какие есть способы проинсталлировать драйвер на intel hd 3000?
<artus> mintz, вопрос пореж пополам, ато получиш ответ вида  ÑоÑÑ Ð¿Ñи инÑÑаллÑÑии на
<andrex> ppa репы изкоробки должно похать, самому скомпилять
<Nor8>  mintz: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates   поставить последний отсюда
<artus> [Raiden], а то что все кто одеваютцо у хуго - нацмены )
<[Raiden]> Это другой вид знаков ) А ибм им машинки шчетыне делала котоыре использовались и в конц лагерях. Но по моему эти темы далеки от символа свастика )
<[Raiden]> Эт я Nor8
<mintz> Nor8: попробую сейчас, спасибо
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Смотри, как "люди в черном" отдыхают )))))   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2PQfJ2SAg4
<artus> [Raiden], вобщем к нацсвастике относится только "повёрнутой на 45° на белом круге, который, в свою очередь, располагался на красном прямоугольнике"
<Nor8> [Raiden]: На яхте "фошистких" цветов )))
<[Raiden]> mintz: драйвер интел поставляется вместе и сиксами. И проинсталировать новй можно 2 способами. 1. взять поискать на ппа пакет нвоее, 2. пройти на сайт интел и почитать как собрать из svn\cvs.
<artus> все остальное ниочем ) и не являетцо символом фаш. германии
<artus> andrex, запасти его вопрос, ато не дождатся ))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: уходы в сторону требуют больше флуда. )
<mintz> [Raiden]: хм, окай
<mintz> [Raiden]: а может быть что он работает, просто не отображается в системе?
<andrex> artus: незнаю я чего там) у меня тоже абра кадабра
<[Raiden]> mintz: покажи вывод glxinfi |grep render и glxinfo|grep OpenGL
<[Raiden]> glxinfo
<artus> andrex, ато ты так уверенно отвечать начал )) я думал у тебя кой то чит на кадабру то )
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  К вопросу о символах и их истолковании потомками))) Известный тебе демотиватор ))) http://demotivation.me/w33vjoq4w2fgpic.html
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km4xT5ImlDI ^^
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я это понимаю и хотел тут обьяснить, в основном артусу )
<artus> Nor8, хочу таакую лошадкууу
<Nor8>  artus: ))
<andrex> artus: да там он после этого уже спросил
<artus> [Raiden], http://animebox.com.ua/uploads/posts/2010-01/1262787792_38697944_151514646413466413464.png вот он, воей 3го рейха :D
<andrex> artus: может в логах норм кадабра отобразилась
<mintz> [Raiden]: надо mesa-utils
<mintz> [Raiden]: одну минуту
<[Raiden]> artus: мне кажется не похож. Ты плохо учился )
<artus> [Raiden], ну ты там расказывал про то что воены со свастикой по определению нацыки ))
<[Raiden]> это япоснкий костюм и старый, что задает определенынй контекст и соотв понимание.
<[Raiden]> нет, что ты. Я такого нигде не писал
<Nor8> www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h-YsC3Ksi8&bpctr=1347825898     Та-дам, она подкралась незаметно ))))
<artus> [Raiden], http://s.pikabu.ru/images/big_size_comm/2012-07_1/13414154102860.jpg тут без костюма))
<[Raiden]> artus: ты не умеешь читать, я понял. Но что ещё хуже начинаешь мне что-то приписывать
<[Raiden]> artus: это кто http://www.novayagazeta.spb.ru/images/2006_45/2.jpg ?
<artus> [Raiden], Если ты увидеш ьлысого чувака со свастикой на плече... это ббудет индуист, буддист или нацист?, лысыыый, но не на плече, но то фигня ))) а по контексту не факт что индуист и буддист :D
<[Raiden]> посетитель храмов?
<artus> [Raiden], дык это ж герб рейха ))) оно и без свасти конкретноузнаваемо)
<[Raiden]> artus: если я увижу лысого чувака со свастикой на плече, то я не буду знать кто он. Но если это произойде в европе , то есть не малая вероятность что это националист, а не буддист или индуист. - я не прав?
<baronos> емае, я кино досмотрел, а вы все буддистов со свастикой обсуждаете:)
<[Raiden]> да\нет?
<artus> а не, не забанюсь, бот не даст ((
<mintz> [Raiden]: http://paste.org.ru/?kjkdrb
<andrex> почему через чансерв то можеш
<[Raiden]> не можеш ьсогласиться просто. Вот в чем проблема флуда.
<[Raiden]> иначе бы уже ответил на мой последний вопрос
<artus> [Raiden], ща вопрос гляну )
<[Raiden]> не умееш ьменять мнение
<mintz> [Raiden]: http://paste.org.ru/?v8zf1h
<artus> если ты увидиш или кто? мне угадать чего ты там подумаеш? или как ?
<[Raiden]> mintz: вроде работает всё.
<[Raiden]> я не вижу ничего криминального в выводе )
<mintz> [Raiden]: Хм, а почему можем не отображаться?
<[Raiden]> artus: если увидит любой жител ьевропы
<artus> [Raiden], я же сказал, вероятность того что это нафионалисть - только при наличии берц и подтяжек, в остальных случая это буддист индус
<artus> [Raiden], вт ты неповериш, я понятия не имею чего подумает любой житель европы, это ток ты за всех судить можеш)
<[Raiden]> это не так. Все люди меняют одежду.
<[Raiden]> и обувь
<andrex> artus: тав вопросе вочти ничего полезного, характеристики ноута, а всё остальное бот обрезал
<artus> [Raiden], ну значит прийдетцо ждать пока начнет кидать зиги, до тех пор вполне может быть фанатом индии )
<artus> andrex, ну тогда вопрос ниочем )
<[Raiden]> ты не слушаешь. Если попробуешь послушать, то увидишь, что я нигде этого предполагаемого чувака в нацисты не записал.
<artus> [Raiden], а при совке и секса небыло, и бога ) так что )
<[Raiden]> но... если наколка такая есть,  то есть вероятность. А зиги - это уже другие косвенные знаки
<[Raiden]> и ботинки тоже
<andrex> кстати бот чёто логи долго выбрасывать стал, раньше чютли не каждые пол минуты а шщас гдето минут 30 проходит
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, вот просто как то герб конкретной организации ну 100% отождествляет с организацией))
<artus> [Raiden], наколка какая? на красном прямоугольнике в белом круге черным ?
<[Raiden]> бог если если есть, он и при совке был, а если нету, то и небыло. Ты совсем ерунду пишешь.
<artus> [Raiden], дык небыло с 17го года бога же
<[Raiden]> ты путаеш ьбога и религию
<artus> и религию партия отменила
<[Raiden]> культа небыло
<Nor8> Я бы попросил писать "Бог" с  заглавной буквы, иначе оскорбляет чувства верующих )))
<[Raiden]> н ои верующие были и каждый школьник знал что такое вера. И если баже не знали... незнание не означает что предмет исчез
<artus> Nor8, можеш на меня в суд подать :D
<Nor8> artus: Бог тебе судья )))
<artus> [Raiden], как не значит, партия же запретила))
<artus> Nor8, зевс который? ))
<mintz> [Raiden]: могу не париться?
<Nor8> artus:  Язычнег
<_d4vid> тссс логи ведутся.. ато тоже вас на 2 года за решотку)
<[Raiden]> да ну, не смеши людей ) Внешнее проявление она запретила. Если бог есть, то какая-то людская партия ег оне может запретить.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: +1
<[Raiden]> еслть или нет - это отдельный и другой вопрос
<mintz> Мужики, извиняюсь что не помню кто посоветовал X updates, но теперь у меня отображается Intel® Sandybridge Mobile
<mintz> Спасибо!
<artus> [Raiden], а какая нафиг людская партия может изменить значение символа который старше христианства как такового?
<[Raiden]> в общем про свастику я верн осказал, а сча ты цепляешся т.к. сам это понял уже
<artus> [Raiden], у тебя какие то выборочные понятия о запретах
<Nor8> mintz:  Драйвер то встал?
<[Raiden]> я признаю что артус был прав и всегда прав. И каждый мужик со свастикой обязательно 100% индус. На этом я выхожу из обсуждения )
<artus> [Raiden], ты как гнул чето непонятное, пото сьехал на совсем чето левое, и оплосля как кончились аргументы начинаеш чето расказывать о том что я понял и тд
<mintz> Nor8: http://paste.org.ru/?g46nrp
<artus> :D
<Nor8> mintz: Вроде работает
<artus> mintz, а вторая карточка какая окромя интела ?
<mintz> Nor8: это очень круто))) Спасибо
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Уверен ты? :-D
<mintz> Nor8: А как поступить с Hotkeys?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: нет, я конечно вру. Мне выгодней согласиться.
<artus> mintz, и что ты от хоткеев хочеш, мне все вопрос интересен)
<mintz> artus: только интегрированный интел, это ультрабук
<andrex> 04:24:17        andrex | mintz: acpi_backlight=vendor
<mintz> andrex: можно узнать что с этим делать?
<artus> mintz, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=179203.0
<Nor8> mintz: А что с ними вообще?
<andrex> в /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= <--- туды прописать может поможет
<andrex> mintz: ^
<[Raiden]> Dell XPS 13 кстати есть в варианте с убунтой. На украине по крайней мере. Т.е. в теории всё можно завести.
<mintz> [Raiden]: я знаю, я читал статью про эти поставки)
<andrex> потом правда незабыть update-grub
<mintz> Nor8: регулировка яркости, при нажатии индикации уменьшения/увеличения есть, но яркость не меняется, сейчас попробую сделать как сказал andrex
<Nor8> mintz:  Погугли для начала ))
<mintz> andrex: прописал, нужно что нибудь перезапускать?
<andrex> sudo update-grub ребут
<artus>  /usr/share/acpi-support/key-constants смотри
<mintz> andrex: не помогло
<mintz> andrex: restart*
<[Raiden]> Как известно, новый смартфон Apple iPhone 5 не поддерживает одновременную передачу голоса и данных в сетях CDMA (как при использовании LTE, так и EVDO).
<[Raiden]> другие телефоны могут интересно?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Самсунг может ))
<mintz> artus: ого там файл
<[Raiden]> ок )
<mintz> можно забыть про нормальный lte в России
<mintz> насколько я знаю, то частоты для использования LTE в России заняты военными
<mintz> То же было и с 3g в свое время
<artus> [Raiden], а он разве сдма& O_i
<artus> *o
<mintz> думаю что нибудь придумают
<[Raiden]> LTE он поддерживает. Больше я не знаю. Это с гугла цитата.
<mintz> По сведениям аналитиков Apple, в 4ом квартале этого года уйдут более 8 млн iphone 5, в одну только Россию будет завезено не менее 50 тыс серых телефонов
<[Raiden]> лол )
<mintz> знаменитая тройка мобильных операторов уже закупила нано сим
<mintz> а про лте одни сопли
<[Raiden]> Ну телефон то неплохой , спрос будет.
<[Raiden]> тут в инетах картинки с ценами летали от 199
<mintz> спору нет, в плане качества и проиводительности iphone стабилен и хорош
<Nor8>  Новости про телефон для сектантов никому не интересны )))
<mintz> Nor8: почему сектантов?
<[Raiden]> а мне попалась инфа , что такая цена за 2-летний контракт с абонеткой 50-70$
<mintz> Nor8: я очень люблю их технику
<[Raiden]> в месяц
<_d4vid> ну если телефон стоит 700 евро ^
<Nor8> mintz: Потому что научно доказанный факт, то продукция эплл порождает схожий эффект.
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> mintz: + Большой популярностью пользуется среди секс-меньшинств
<Nor8> mintz: Ты сектант или второе? ))))
<mintz> Nor8: я восхищаюсь качеством сборки макбука и функционалом макоси
<Nor8> Если нет, то выброси свой телефон )))
<Nor8> И макбук тоже ))
<mintz> Nor8: Я работаю в крупной компании с большим количеством разработчиков. 85 % - apple
<[Raiden]> в плане того как они выставили свою фирму и продукцию они молодцы конечно. при небольшом % на рынке они самая дорогая фирма сша. А это надо уметь так продавать...
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDCRP0lNFUY вся правда про яблоко ^^
<_d4vid> *о
<mintz> Nor8: Хорошо. Интересная дискуссия. Хочу услышать почему такое мнение об Apple?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Они очень  агрессивно лоббируют свою продукцию, и делают это очень давно
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> самсунг правда со своей рекламой подгадил )
<[Raiden]> видели наверное
<mintz> Nor8: Я готов озвучить все плюсы. Хочу слышать почему меньшинства и сектанты. Не согласен на 100%.
<[Raiden]> ну там несколько роликов было про юзеров эпл в очередях и т.д.
<Nor8> mintz: Мне вообще как христианину претит использование продукции, где логотипом надкушенное яблоко ))))
<Nor8> mintz: + Дорого, а за бренд переплачивать не хочу.
<mintz> Nor8: Первый логопит не был в виде яблока)
<mintz> Nor8: Тогда называй сатанистами всех, кто юзает BSD
<mintz> Nor8: Назови минусы
<Nor8> Так и есть, уже давно называю )))
<Nor8> mintz: Из минусов дорого, это самый главный минус.
<[Raiden]> когда выйдет в росси и цена появится на яндекс маркете, тогда я смогу назвать минусы )
<[Raiden]> ссии*
<artus> Nor8, ага, а поклонение птице значит норм ? дфуличем попахивает)
<Nor8> mintz: В вторых, есть масса других девайсов, которые гораздо симпатичнее выглядят
<Nor8>  artus: Какой птице? ))
<artus> неумеющей летать)
<mintz> Nor8: Что есть MacOS: Максимально понятная и крайне удобная Unix подобная система с высокой производительностью, продуманным интерфейсом и нужным функционалом. Например, можно взять систему FileVault которая шифрует HDD (есть и на linux) 128 битным шифров
<Nor8>  artus: Я и не поклоняюсь))
<artus> ну фрукты же претят) а че птицы особенные?
<Nor8>  artus: Люблю ее как животинку полезную )))
<artus> Nor8, а эмблема докторов не напрягает? ))
<Nor8> artus: ы опять про свастику разговор начинаешь? )))))
<mintz> Nor8: Отдать за макбук эир 13 на иви бридж с i7 1.8, ссд и 4 гб памяти  с частотой 1600 и Intel hd 4000, 50 к рублей - доступно
<mintz> Nor8: Он имеет мировую гарантию 2 года
<tagezi> опять офтопите? )
<artus> Nor8, нее, и главный символ греха то , женщина :D небыло бы женшины небыло бы проблем :D
<Nor8>  mintz: Весть софт, который мне нужен, есть под линукс и бесплатно))
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> tagezi, фсе , закончил)) ушол допивать )
<andrex> mintz: ну по мне она не удобная, сразу пришлось настраивать мыш и прочюю чипуху, мышка ужасная, клава уж чересчур нестандартная, и это в моноблоке за 120k
<Nor8> artus: Как дал бы кадилом по лбу, еретик )))
<mintz> Nor8: Imac крайне удобен, там есть точная настройка клавиатуры и мышки
<mintz> а сенсорная мышь Apple крайне удобная для серфинга в интернете
<artus> Nor8, а ты ешо и церковную утворь упер? 2 года тебе надыть выписать )))
<mintz> Ты можешь подключить любую другую игровую
<Nor8> artus: Это я для наглядности образ привел ))) Чтобы ты осознал ))
<mintz> Blizzard и, в скором Steam поддерживают MacOS
<mintz> Огромный плюс - очень хорошая среда разработки
<andrex> да за такую цену они сами в комплектации должны протелепатить что мне надо)
<Nor8> Стим уже давно под макОСь есть
<mintz> Nor8: я просто не играю, не могу давать точную инфу в этом плане
<[Raiden]> перед десктопным линуксом у мака есть плюсы. Может и перед виндой есть. Но вот телефоны... Мне кажется андройд будет удобен. особенн оу нас, где нету особого позыва платить за каждую программу
<mintz> Ну и отличные облачные технилогии
<Nor8> mintz: Я не спорю, под макось есть какой то профессиональный софт, но простому юзерк он не нужен.
<mintz> Андроид и iOS имеют грандиозные различия
<[Raiden]> имеют
<mintz> Та же Сири, например)
<[Raiden]> и не все в пользу иос )
<mintz> Или момент того что телефонов с андрюшей OVER 10000 моделей с разным разрешением и хар-ками
<Nor8> mintz:  http://store.steampowered.com/about/    там все написано
<[Raiden]> болтовня на английском не так нужна реально. Хотя это плюс в их сторону )
<mintz> а у iphone 4 активных модели, все приложения пойдут, ничего не лагает и не вылетает
<mintz> опять же icloud
<[Raiden]> сеовисов куда скинуть файлы и так полно
<mintz> Скинуть****
<mintz> А тут все синкается само
<mintz> без лишних действий
<artus> mintz, ммм, все ? или только те которые можно купить за 100500 денег , ибо даже написать бесплатно под яфон низя, ибо без 100$ тебе сдк не дадут
<[Raiden]> андройд может синкаться с гуглом
<mintz> Chrome может синкаться с учетной записью gmail
<mintz> дык это можно и на яблокофоне сделать
<Nor8> http://habrahabr.ru/post/151567/
<Nor8> Читаем ))
<mintz> Война Samsung и Apple - по большей части огромная жаба
<artus> Nor8, ну история же как с камнем ) ничего нового)
<mintz> Как, например, история с 30ю грузовиками 5 центовых монет
<tagezi> а с веб формами из консоли чем лучше работать?
<mintz> MacOS совершенная система
<artus> mintz, ммм, ты хочеш сказать что на второй картинке про яфон недостоверная инфа? )
<artus> tagezi, елинкс
<mintz> artus: что именно?
<artus> оно даже жаву умеет
<[Raiden]> у эпл есть возможности судиться и тролить по патентам. И в общем я бы на их месте так же делал бы ) Если ест ьтакие законы, то почему не воспользоваться ради прибыли.
<artus> mintz, ну ты же фейковоть нападок имел в ввиду? или я тебя неправельно понял? )
<mintz> Кстати, неплохая виртуализация при помощи Paralels
<tagezi> artus: спасибо )
<mintz> и возможность инсталлиться второй осью через bootcamp
<artus> mintz, фанатик? ))
<[Raiden]> паралелс кстати есть под линукс.
<artus> бывает)
<mintz> artus: нет, не фанатик
<mintz> artus: раньше ненавидел apple (считал что это для богатых мажоров), пока не поюзал сам и не понял все + и -
<mintz> перекур**
<Nor8> artus: Яж говорю, он все сектанты )))
<Nor8> они*
<artus> вот поэтому жуем печеньки и ни скем не делимся)
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls_nJ13ruWc&
<[Raiden]> точнее было. Погуглил и нашел только Parallels Desktop 4 2009 года.
<artus> _d4vid, с первых же слов лож) человек под веществами может придумать такое, что остальные тупо не представят ))
<mintz> http://www.parallels.com/ru/
<Nor8> Хех, за 80 баксов ))
<mintz> Трудно судить что-то не юзав ни разу. В который раз убеждаюсь в стадном чувстве людей. Один сказал что-то, все подхватили. Вы поюзайте, возьмите у друзей, у знакомых на пару дней, поковыряйте, посмотрите на производительность и стабильность
<[Raiden]> видео на ютубе прогнало конечно. Человек легко придумывает то чего не может быть.
<mintz> 80 баксов....
<mintz> Любой труд должен быть оплачен.
 * tagezi остался при своём мнении )
<artus> mintz, мммм, ксендесктоп
<mintz> artus: не подумай что я хочу переубедить
<mintz> я никак не хочу повлиять на ваше мнение, ребята
<mintz> просто говорю про то, чем лично пользовался и что использую на данный момент
<mintz> + это никак не говорит о достатке человека
<Nor8> mintz: Согласен, должен быть оплачен, но есть бесплатные альтернативы
<artus> mintz, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tr-BEMxmrE ))
<mintz> Крутые дизайнеры юзают Apple (Photoshop под MacOS идеален, разрешение Retina позволяет нормально работать), веб девелоперы юзают MacOS так как там очень хорошая среда разработки, питон, например, перл. Статисты юзают MacOS так как он также удобен для работы 
<artus> все руки не дойдет потестить, удобненько вот так тупо между системами табитцо
<mintz> artus: норм
<artus> mintz, ммм, питоноперл это не прероготива мака) вон гугля вообще свою сборку убунты собрала
<artus> а ей то не проблема маками затарится ниразу )
<mintz> artus: я слышал что-то про гуглодистриб бубунты)
<mintz> Google не сможет работать с Apple
<artus> на базе кед кажись
<tagezi> mintz: это почему?
<artus> mintz, эммм, они юзают маки если че
<mintz> artus:  если закупить их всему персоналу))
<artus> вот от венды они отказаоись вроде как
<artus> mintz, ммм, если персоналу надо будет мак, они ему купят)
<Nor8> mintz: Потому что джае гугля юзать эпл накладно по деньгам )))
<mintz> artus: это да)
<mintz> Nor8: kjk
<Nor8> даже для гугля ))
<mintz> Nor8: лол))))
<artus> думаю купить железяку равняюшуюся недельному окладу спеца - нифига не проблема )
<artus> а может и дневному, я свечку не держал)
<mintz> Nor8: гугля - крупнейшая корпорация с неимоверными расходами для персонала, ты сейчас абсолютно не прав)
<tagezi> дневному окладу )
<mintz> У гугла даже есть такое условие, если сотрудник погибает (причина не важна), то его семья, в течении 10 лет получает половину его ЗП
<tagezi> у них русские без высшего по пятому гранту 30 получают в рублях )
<Nor8> mintz:  Ну и преставь он всем купит эпл и софт к нему. Сразу минус уйдет )))
<Nor8> mintz: У гугля сотрудники не гибнут ))
<artus> Nor8, ага, они все в бекапах :D
<Nor8> А если и гибнут, то их сознание сохраняется в центральном компьютере )))
<mintz> Nor8: Там есть и пожилые люди, плюс не только старость)
<mintz> Nor8: кешируется?
<Nor8> Ага, каждые пол часа
<mintz> http://habrahabr.ru/company/rma/blog/104277/
<artus> погибают в процесе раздела свежезавезеного в отдел мака )
<Nor8> mintz:  Пункт 11 значительно подорвал мое доверие к гуглю
<mintz> RedHat тоже набирает гомосексуалистов)
<_d4vid> у мс работают аутисты
<mintz> У нас на работе 2 сотрудника из Google, они крайне лестно отзываются о прежнем месте работы
<Nor8> РедХат пока об оффициальной поддержке меньшинств не заявлял
<artus> _d4vid, два, и это весь штат :D
<_d4vid> кто?
<Nor8> mintz: Вы их зарплатой перекупили? )))
<artus> офф поддержка сексменьшинст от редхета, 3 года гарантийного обслуживания )
<Nor8> Или заманили на эпл? )))
<mintz> Nor8: Нет, не зарплатой, они американцы и работаю здесь в англичанами и русскими, ну как опыт чтоли
<artus> ага, гдеж можно опыта то набратцо, не в шарашке же типа гугля
<Nor8> mintz: Ну ждите тогда, скоро гугль вас скупит на корню )))
<mintz> Nor8: Хотя и зарплата по меркам нашей страны + условия работы их тоже не мало вманивают.
<mintz> Nor8: было бы круто)
<Nor8> mintz: Ты не зевай, намекай, что гугль твой кумир, а то выкинут по сокращению на улицу ))))
<mintz> Nor8: Плохо только что у них нет поддержки Gmail в России, кроме SoftLine, но там саппорт работает только с клиентами, кто купил акки у них. Поэтому приходится звонить в штаты(
<Nor8> А в Европу никак?
<mintz> Nor8: Google не мой кумир. Яндекс более адаптирован под рунет, как поисковик - Яндекс, как почта и сервисы - Google
<mintz> Nor8: Я брал телефон с админки
<mintz> Nor8: =))))
<mintz> googleapps
<artus> mintz, странно, с чего это яша то к рунету адаптирован больше, прям даже мыслей нет никаких :D
<Nor8> ))0
<mintz> artus: субъективно
<Nor8> Яндекс пока не дотягивает явно
<mintz> artus: а почему нет?
<Nor8> Хотя подвижки у него есть
<mintz> Nor8: можно юзать ещё duckduckgo )))))
<mintz> и вообще свалить на tor
<mintz> deepweb
<Nor8> Так его и юзаю при случае
<mintz> все дела))
<artus> mintz, я думал что западной компании гдето в центре американии виднее как рулить ру сегментом чем компании из ру сегмента, а вот оно как оказываетцо, наоборот )))
<Nor8> mintz: В торе утка по умолчанию стоит
<mintz> Nor8: я не писал иное)
<mintz> artus: странный сарказм)
<mintz> artus: все что я говорю - чисто субъективно
<mintz> кроме некоторых фактов))
<artus> mintz, Яндекс более адаптирован под рунет - ну наверно такова цель же была, иначе было бы странно как минимум )
<Nor8> Яндекс скорее под рунет адаптирован, чем  вообще под нет )))
<mintz> Эм, мужики) Что с hotkey то сделать?))))
<artus> а забей , хорошо сидим :D
<mintz> artus: я так и понял)
<artus> mintz, аспи поставить , и сравнивать конфиг аспи, я выше на него давал чегото
<mintz> artus: сижу за ноутом, повесили аппараты на тело, давление мерить и сердце, сутки ходить надо, весь в проводах и аппаратах
<mintz> artus: как робокоп какой-то без формы)
<artus> ты страшный человек
<Nor8> ))
<mintz> LightKey = F19
<mintz> fuuuuuu
<mintz> ;DDDDD
<artus> _d4vid, чето ты какой то замороченый линк дал, но тенденция в мультике ниче так
<mintz> Кстати, баян - не баян, я хз, но если кому интересно http://altertravel.ru/
<artus> прикольно
 * artus умиляетцо раскроеной под линейку американии
<denis21> http://www.nixp.ru/news/15-%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%8F%D0%B1%D1%80%D1%8F-%D0%B2-%D1%86%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B5-%D0%9C%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D1%8B-%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%88%D0%B5%D0%BB-%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B3-%D0%B2-%D1%87%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8C-%D0%94%D0%BD%D1%8F-%D1%81%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%8B-%D0%9F%D0%9E-2012.html
<andrex> mintz: http://habrahabr.ru/post/19596/ пробуй, кстати ты на форум написал?
<andrex> или всё тут яблоки обсуждаем?
<mintz> andrex: в связи с нашей приятной беседой, ещё нет)
 * andrex ничего большего и не ожидал
<mintz> andrex: ;DD
<mintz> andrex: за линк на хабр спасибо, попробую сейчас, все равно спать с этими проводами не очень удобно)
<andrex> не ну какбе смешно, но тебе ведь надо, а не нам
<artus> mintz, а это, тебя в проводах водой поливать можно?
<mintz> andrex: я же не слился ещё и для меня это крайне актуально, а вам огромное спасибо
<mintz> artus: не думаю)
<artus> mintz, а идея кстати ниче так))
<mintz> artus: ;DD
<artus> гадство, на самосборном вайне не сетапится блекмеса, видать надо виртуалку заюзать(
<artus> расконвертить иконки не может инсталятор (
<mintz> artus: на виртуалке же крайне криво будет. не?
<artus> mintz, ыдк только засетапить) просто инсталятор видать самосборный, а с ними всегда так
<mintz> artus: ааааа
<artus> а если движок сорса, то он по дефолту бегает ез проблем
<mintz> А есть ли игры на ubuntu, чтобы тянуло на hd 3000 из серии lol и hon?
<mintz> или mmorpg простенькое?
<artus> да вроде как героев даже 5х скай запускал без проблем
<artus> так что должно
<mintz> warsow не пошел нормально, например)
<Nor8> artus: Playonlinux тебе в помощь ))
<artus> Nor8, зачем?
<Nor8> artus: Удобнее
<mintz> А что значит + перед нашим ником в irc?
<artus> Nor8, с каких пор?
<Nor8> artus: Давно вроде
<andrex> !v | mintz
<ubuntuhelp> mintz: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<andrex> mintz: а так ещё вебгейт юзеры
<artus> Nor8, да нифига подобного)))
<Nor8> artus: Ну тебе виднее ))
<artus> @devoice artus
<artus> mintz, терь ты один неправельный :D
<artus> Nor8, ну из + в нем только то что оно нужные зависимости для игры подтянет, ито если она есть в списке, а так как я только в танки набегами раз в пол года бегаю, то я собрал вайн и мне хватает)
<Nor8> artus: Там еще разные сборки вайна + настройки и т.д
<artus> Nor8, а производительность, скажем так, 8-10 фпс ниже чем в офтопике
<artus> Nor8, не та карточка чтоб заморачиватся)) на 8600 или идет без проблем, или на пределе возможности в венде )
<Nor8> artus: Ну это да, о не везде
<Nor8> artus: Ну 8600 не так уж и плохо
<artus> ну на минималках кризис второй запускал :)
<artus> правда ща монитор 1980 и как то печально на него рисовать чето более мение последнее , а апать систему смысла нет, бо не игроман
<Nor8> artus:  Даже ставить не стал, на гайкае посмотрел )))
<artus> Nor8, да меня тоже не поперло, какое то бессмысленное мясо ниочем вообще
<Nor8> artus:  Сейчас масса бесплатных мультиплееров есть, смысла сингл играть вообще нет
<mintz> artus: чтож поделать, накосячил)
<artus> mintz, ммм, а че ты не с клиента?
<artus> или тя так больше прет? ))
<mintz> artus: не планировал просто на долго тут задерживаться
<mintz> artus: а какой клиент адекватный ты можешь посоветовать?
<artus> я вичат пользую
<andrex> weechat
<artus> mintz, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2012-09-17_shot.png
<tagezi> вичат клёвый )
<tagezi> только чёрный фон не клёво, глаза напрягает )
<artus> одного хочется от него, ники сдвинуть левее, ну и ограничить из размер, пусть до 5 букв) но лень смотреть конфиг
<andrex> хм по мне так чёрныйфон наоборот меньше нагружает глаза, ибо меньше света поподает
<mintz> artus: тебе тут скидывал парень скрин с запуском игры, на заднем плане был клиент Irc, может такой, не?
<mintz> кстати, + апает наверх в списке, норм)
<artus> tagezi, согласно еще совецкой инцеклопедии касательно ненапряжности света текста на цветастой подложке, более щадящее для глаза только зеленый на черном )
<artus> mintz, ммм, у него кажись квирк
<tagezi> artus: я своим глазам больше верю )
<artus> вобщем их два варианта, или квирк юзать или вичат) но чет покаместь не хочетцо тянуть кучу мусора мне ненужногго из кед
<mintz> а какой нибудь pidgin, например, не умеет? (нубвопрос) ;DDDD
<artus> tagezi, ну все зависит же от степени восприимчевости конкретно взятой пары глаз, табличка тама была так сказать обобщение )
<andrex> умеет
<artus> mintz, можно и пиджин, только не всегда мегакомбайны хорошо, а в плане пользовать - тут на вкус и цвет)
<mintz> попробую на нем глянуть сейчас
<mintz> просто я на gnome-shell, мне не удобно когда сразу много всего
<artus> mintz, если тебе будет удобно с костылями для пользования irc то почему бы и нет)
<artus> ну на гш баронос в емпати заруливал ирку
<artus> я просто на крысу ушол)
<mintz> xfce?
<mintz> всегда хотел попробовать, но как то гш остановил
<artus> mintz, я просто на дебиане попробовал и мне понравился этот самолет ))
<mintz> artus: я с дебианом запутался лихо
<artus> вобщем буду ждать 3.6 гш) там вроде как плюшки будут)
<mintz> взял у них на тест сервер на дебиане http://fozzy.com/
<mintz> дешевый типа и быстрый
<Nor8> У тебя дебиан с хфце?
<artus> таже убунта только стабильнее ))
<artus> Nor8, угумс )
<Nor8> Норм, у меня просто хубунту
<Nor8> artus: Единственное, что пока не сломали ))
<shenmue> чота как то дельфин как фм не особо
<shenmue> хотя и функционален. не поспоришь с этим
<artus> Nor8, ммм, но скажу так, не хватает такого рулежа окнами как в гш)) для меня самое то , больше ничего и ненадо, вот если б еще иногда не подтупливало
<artus> даже не так, если б не подтупливало то было бы вообще сказка)
<Nor8> artus: Факт, компиза не хватает, ну или того, что есть в гш
<Nor8> artus: Так вроде не тупит
<artus> да и компиз ненужен , свистелки то такое
<Nor8> Не, свистелки радуют
<Nor8> Без них скучно
<artus> Nor8, ну оно толи с кешем в памяти чето там думало заметно, толи с диском, вобщем в таком плане , иногда задумывалось при открытии или жамканье чего нить
<mintz> что нужно указать в сервере irc на pidgin?
<artus> фринод
<tagezi> artus: xfce же тормозная как моя жизнь.. ну всмысле не быстрее Юнити ))
<andrex> irc.freenode.net
<andrex> к примеру
<artus> tagezi, мммм, в убунте ? не сомневаюсь)
<mintz> а ubuntu-ru нигде не прописывать?
<Nor8> artus: Я прописал, чтобы он активнее своп пользовал, хотя и так не тормозит
<tagezi> artus: тоесть нужно ставить деб? )
<mintz> а jabber у вас не актуален?
<artus> tagezi, 96 метров кушает запущеный крыс, чему тут тормозить? ))) фм открывается моментально,геани открывается моментально , остальное также )
<artus> даже хром с кешом в полтора гига стартует секунды 2-3 всего)
<artus> фф правда сек 8-10 , но там открыто 100+ вкладок
<mintz> artus: 100+..............
<mintz> artus: fuck yeah
<artus> 5 сек на холодную стартовал гимп, но память закеширована вся , так что никаких ксубунт)
<shenmue> цок цок цок
<Nor8> artus:  Ядро какое у тебя?
<mintz> Да да, gimp......gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgegl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  )))))))))))))))))
<artus> 3.2.0-3-686-pae
<andrex> сам собирал?
<artus> не, из реп
<[Raiden]> в репах я такого не замечал
<tagezi> artus: а дрова там нормально встают, деб же вроже очень жесткую подитику держет
<andrex> да это дебиан же
<andrex> [Raiden]: ^
<[Raiden]> а.. ок
<artus> tagezi, эммм, никакую он политику не держит)) все нормально )
<shenmue> [Raiden] посмотрел боги марса
<shenmue> и правда зеленые задохлики
<[Raiden]> угу ) и сюжет вроде не совсем по книге. не помню я там каких-то дятлов которые в фильме главные злодеи. Может забыл конечно.
<tagezi> artus: у меня просто бук старенький без монитора... ну я ему его сломал нечаяно его ))) вот думаю чо с ним сделать, если не выкинуть
<tagezi> есть вариант пользовать вместо кинотиатра если + телик, но он тормозной малёк
<tagezi> но на нём юнити 12.04 стоит
<artus> tagezi, воткнуть в него винтов и юзать как автономную бекапилку )
<tagezi> artus: а крыса в дебе в репах есть или собирать нужно?
<artus> tagezi, все есть ) береш нетинстал, и выбираеш какой те десктоп воткнуть
 * tagezi пошёл развлекаться с виртуалбоксом
<tagezi> artus: спасибо.. ща попробуем )
<mintz> круто тут у вас
<tagezi> artus: а лхде ты пробовал? она вроде ещё легче )
<tagezi> у деба есть лайфы с ней )
<artus> tagezi, ммм, я лайфы не юзаю) оно как то проще заинсталить)
<artus> ммм, а ходячие мертвецы стоит смотреть?
<mintz> artus: посмотри лучше Искатели Могил )
<tagezi> Касл - стоит смотреть )
<andrex> 1 сезон ничё так а дальше фигня полная
<andrex> про трупакоф
<tagezi> andrex: да ну.. мне нравиться )
<artus> ясно, ждем доктора кто значит
<tagezi> весёлый фильм )
<tagezi> andrex: там несколько переводов кстати, мне больше тот который по тв3 идёт нравиться... в сети он помоему только в матрёшке есть, там файлики тяжолые
<tagezi> е*
<andrex> мне далина трупаков нравится, но оно набрало мало рейтингов и 2 сезона не буде(
<andrex> tagezi: а интузиастов переводчиков нынче куча, вот только ужастики мало кто переводит, максимум одноголосое какое нибудь, а иногда и вабще только инглиш
<[Raiden]> скриптик с лора http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0917/h_1347832637_2874944_727c1d19db.png , http://pastebin.com/mVAtPZkp
<tagezi> andrex:  на английском иногда интереснее смотреть
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> просто бывает смысл проподает при переводе
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Скриптик для быдлакодеров )))
<andrex> хм, скриптик для людей с низкой самооценкой)
<mintz> блин, мужики, почему вафля всегда показывает одну полоску из трех
<mintz> даже в упор к ап
<tagezi> o_O вафля?
<andrex> ну наверно адаптер такой хороший
<tagezi> а вайфай? )))
<mintz> на винде дефолтной норм показывал
<mintz> хотя speed юзается 80-100 мб/сек
<mintz> да и пинги норм
<[Raiden]> либо тут драйвер кривее, либо честнее
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> честнее )
<mintz> и скорость тоже нормальную на сайтах измерителях)
<tagezi> mintz: а сколько у тебя?
<artus> это все заговор массонов
<mintz> tagezi: что именно?
<tagezi> скорость
<[Raiden]> все же скорее глюк тут. это 1 деление вообще дергается иногда?
<andrex> [Raiden]: лучше такойже скрипт с только текст с баша, полезней былоб наверно
<mintz> OnLime 35 мб/сек, рутер netgear 3700, работаю на 5GHz, на спидтесте примерно 28-30 мб/сек, 2ip и internet.yandex. поменьше мегабита на 4
<tagezi> мегобит как-то совсем мало
<mintz> 35 мне хватает
<mintz> вру
<mintz> даже 30 на сайте, а не 35
<tagezi> 35 мегобит по вайфай?
<andrex> O_O, я щас сеть перезапустил, и даже из чата не вылетел
<mintz> сейчас конкретно 26 показал
<mintz> спидтест
<mintz> но я ему не особо верю
<mintz> мне тут скорость не особо нужна, я не фанат занимать диски)
<tagezi> у меня больше 3,5 мб/с не разу скорости не было
<mintz> все в облаках
<mintz> и на nas
<tagezi> хотя по лан 12 возможна )
<andrex> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<mintz> в первой квартире сотка, ниже 95 мб не бывает, а тут где с женой живу, 30 всего
<mintz> но это не особо нарягает
<mintz> между сетями ещё openvpn
<mintz> между провайдерами**
<mintz> раньше просто два с половиной года проработал инженером в провайдере, так они мне сотку и оставили
<mintz> *ох эти горелые зухеля* :D
<mintz> все уходят
<mintz> ((
<tagezi> ночь, спать хотят)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/635258
<mintz> [Raiden]: видимо им очень захотелось)
<[Raiden]> забавно что с видео новость
<mintz> видео доставило)
<mintz> есть кто?
<mintz> во что можно поиграть на бубунте 12.04, на i5, 4 гб, ссд, интел 3000?
<mintz> мморпг или что нибудь онлайновое?
<mintz> в deb, без wine
<[Raiden]> в маджонг
<mintz> [Raiden]: спасибо)
<mintz> hd норм же простенькое тащит
<[Raiden]> playdeb.net  посмотри
<mintz> [Raiden]: добре)
<tagezi>  mintz вообще есть, но они хилинькие пока
<tagezi> Ризом например
<tagezi> или планшифт
<mintz> ryzon норм вроде)
<tagezi> так себе.. графика по на уровне 90+ ))
<mintz> мне на графику плевать как-то
<mintz> для этого есть i7 Quad с 580
<tagezi> ну, если на графику плевать, то действительно - маджон )
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2012-09-17_shot.png хеее
<tagezi> Error (404)
<artus> надыть ток иконки подобрать сернобелые , и обоину чуть темнее заделать , и можно жить
<tagezi> это в крысе?
<artus> угу
<tagezi> прикольно ))
<mintz> какие есть ещё плюшки для Ubuntu 12.04 gnome-shell? Типа Ubuntu tweak
<tagezi> artus: а что ты как видеоплеер пользуешь?
<artus> смплеер
<tagezi> хм
<tagezi> она даже на виртуалке летает ))
<tagezi> artus: эм... он мне библиотек кутишных мускул пытается поставить вместе с собой )
<tagezi> 100 мегов )
<artus> ммм, впервые увидел настройки монитора только что, вобщем еще раз убедился что судить о вырвиглазности цвеогаммы и размытости или нет картинкошрифто бесполезно, ибьо я 3 кнопками только что менял наигрался с настройками и
<artus> меняют они до неузнаваемости картинку
<artus> tagezi, ммм, а че ты ставил? нетинсталл, выбор окружения альтернативное, крыс, графический инстал, все
<tagezi> не, я поставил пустую, а потом аптитуде инстал хфце4
<artus> эмммм, нафига? )))
<tagezi> сейчас смотрю на это всё )
<tagezi> ну.. как это нафига, что бы почище всё было )
<tagezi> малоли он мне кде воткнёт )
<artus> tagezi, к чему эти извраты )) на виртуалку запили по дефолту, оно итак чистое
<artus> и летаеть)
<tagezi> да ладно, заодно вспомню как настраивается всё
<tagezi> а то, блин, 5 минут иксы запускал ))))
<artus> а смысл, запили дефот для начала, а потом уже играйся и тести)
<tagezi> да мне нужно то на нём торент, диси и видиопроигрователь
<tagezi> я думал сначало вообще в консоли это делать.. но подумал что жену нефиг мучать
<tagezi> а в деб что судо нет что ли?
<[Raiden]> в репах есть
<[Raiden]> артус тут всех дебианом соблазняет, но нетинсталл есть и тут
<artus> tagezi, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/screen.png воо, как то так
<artus> tagezi, есть, но надо проинсталить)
<artus> [Raiden], не в нетинстале дело) хотя нетинстал в любом дистрибутиве должен быть, ибо нефиг тянуть по 700м минимум старого хлама на который столькоже обнов приедет)
<tagezi> блин, прикольно. она в виртуал боксе быстрее чем основная система)))
<artus> tagezi, ага, я когда в гш потестил отбросил все сомнения )))
<[Raiden]> забавно https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/250274_510061029021740_1950505330_n.jpg
<artus> да оно так со всем ))
<artus> хотя разрешение экрана они выбрали наверно долго совещаясь с духами)
<[Raiden]> наверное максимум котоырй влез не повышая ширины, только высота изменилась
<[Raiden]> других не вижу причин )
<artus> при том что на 4х дюймах ресуют на стандартных разрешениях даже китайцы )
<artus> *и
<[Raiden]> Хм, тоже верно
<artus> вобщем типа выделились ))
<[Raiden]> бб
<tagezi> лан, завтра продолжу воевать с машинкой ))))
<tagezi> пока
<artus> давай
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-09
<OnkelTem> Првет, все! Сейчас на маркете.я.ру выбираю ноутбук для работы. Собираюсь ставить туда Убунту/Gnome 3. По привычке в фильтре ставлю производителя видео - NVidia. И что-то мало что нашел
<OnkelTem> Всё какие-то полуигровые станции. Не посоветуете нормальный ноут?
<OnkelTem> Может Intel подойдет в качестве граф процессора?
<OnkelTem> Вроде у них тоже есть дрова для нас
<OnkelTem> HD Graphics 4000 - например вот с этим кто-то работал? Есть ли проблемы?
<Kyshtynbai> OnkelTem: интел фиг знает, бубунты будут под мир теперь, а интел официально отказалась выпускать под это дрова.
<l-ectrik> лучше на амд
<OnkelTem> l-ectrik: ati что-ли? я их чесн гря боюсь
<l-ectrik> OnkelTem: А интел забивает на драйвера. На себе испытал(
<l-ectrik> OnkelTem: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=186601.0
<l-ectrik> уже 102 страницы обсцждений
<OnkelTem> 4000/4400 вроде есть на сайте интела для скачивания
<OnkelTem> в топике там про 3600 вроде как начинается обсуждение
<l-ectrik> я образно привел пример. Теперь лично я интелу не доверяю
<l-ectrik> и покупать ничего не буду
<l-ectrik> с интелом
<OnkelTem> (чет вот уже 30 минут маркет тупит)
<OnkelTem> (странно для яндекса)
<OnkelTem> l-ectrik: я наоборот с ати натрахался уже.
<OnkelTem> так что по-моему только нвидиа...
<OnkelTem> Последний раз, с интелом 4400 на одном ноуте была такая проблема, что пока у ядра не уберешь один дефолтный параметр, дрова не стартуют
<OnkelTem> но после этого всё заработало
<tagezi> типа с нвидеей меньше траюл
<OnkelTem> 'nomodeset'
<tagezi> б*
<tagezi> у меня ноут с интелелом.. прошлый ноут с интелом, даже игры нормально идут.. не вижу проблем
<tagezi> в 10.04 нужно было реп добавлять стороний, а сейчас вообще всй из коробки пашет
<tagezi> ё*
<l-ectrik> intel gma 3600 аппаратной поддержки как не было, так и нет
<l-ectrik> Интеловцы отпихивают пользователей к разрабам
<l-ectrik> мол не их забота
<tagezi> ему в игры не играть
<l-ectrik> скорее это касается именно этой линейки, на которую я попал, но осадок остался
<l-ectrik> так мне тоже в игры не играть
<tagezi> и вопрос не про поддержки, а про геморы с дровами
<l-ectrik> но 1080р проц напрягает ой-ой
<l-ectrik> На десктопе нвидиа - проблем с дровами никаких нет
<tagezi> l-ectrik: у тебяна ноуте 1920×1080 ?
<l-ectrik> нетбук 1270Х900 что-ли
<l-ectrik> не помню, но как-то так))
<l-ectrik> к телику по хдми подключать-то можно - выход есть
<tagezi> а зачем тогда тебе что бы на нём тянуло 1080?
<tagezi> на телеке ещё ниже разрешение
<l-ectrik> написал же - к телику подключаю
<tagezi> ещё бы она у тебя не задыхалась.. ты в неё брилианты, а из неё колбасные обрезки... ссзб.. и нефиг на железо грешить
<l-ectrik> tagezi: почему это ниже разрешение на телике?
<l-ectrik> Смарт гнусмас у меня. разрешение 1920Х1080
<tagezi> это разрешение в сантиметрах наверное )
<OnkelTem> Мда, в общем я опечален. Оказывается в России нет сервиса, чтобы собирать ноут _своей_ конфигурации.
<OnkelTem> Как обычно, надмозги в действии.
<OnkelTem> Вместо того, чтобы дать нормальный конструктор-кастомизатор, клепают 100500 моделей ноутбуков
<OnkelTem> И по ходу не только в России - в буржуйском интернете тоже ничего найти не могу...
<l-ectrik> tagezi: ага))
<OnkelTem> Вот мне надо: 15"-15,6"/no DVD/HDD+SSD. Маркет нашел только две модели, обе асус, одна за 60+, другая за 31+
<OnkelTem> Конечно, можно купить с DVD, чтобы его потом выкинуть, найти заглушку, и вместо него вкорячить SSH
<OnkelTem> SSD
<|rapidsp|> OnkelTem: такую схему потом очень тяжело поддерживать
<OnkelTem> |rapidsp|: я же не про кастомизацию пикселей, правда? +/- HDD, SSD, RAM, CPU выбор из 2-3 вариантов. Это всё на однйо платформе делается
<OnkelTem> +/- винда разумеется
<|rapidsp|> даже если по 2-3 варианта, посчитай сколько в итоге будет вариантов
<OnkelTem> Вот кстати, ниша для бизнеса.
<OnkelTem> |rapidsp|: они как-то мешают поддержке?
<|rapidsp|> это уместно, если гарантия и саппорт будет только на комплектующие
<OnkelTem> у них итак все эти варианты запечетлены в виде "серий" и "моделей". Но вот когда тебе что-то конкпретное надо - его просто нет!
<tagezi> у асуса можелей k53E штук 20 наверное
<OnkelTem> вот вот
<|rapidsp|> OnkelTem: вот именно, ты называешь модель и саппорт в курсе что у тебя
<|rapidsp|> а так, гадай, что у тебя там в коробке
<tagezi> асус вообще любитель всех путать, делает ноут и начинает в нём метять.. то памяти побольше, то видео другое
<OnkelTem> tagezi: загляни на Леново )
<OnkelTem> там только серий штук 15
<tagezi> зачем оно мне?
<tagezi> ну и что ты стонешь?
<OnkelTem> уже говорил
<tagezi> ноутов навалом, бери не хочу?
<tagezi> или просто потролить?
<OnkelTem> НЕТ модели, которая мне нужна
<OnkelTem> ты чем слушаешь?
<l-ectrik> OnkelTem: возьми яблоко)
<tagezi> а убунту тут причем?
<|rapidsp|> OnkelTem: просто уже были примеры попадалава в подобные ситуации - ацкий трэш получается :)
<tagezi> поставить на несуществующую модель систему?
<OnkelTem> tagezi: эй, ты сам только что оффтопил про асус и их кол-во моделей. Как это относится к убунте, а?
<l-ectrik> у меня нетбук асус с кубунтой))
<tagezi> artus придут и меня отшлёпает )
<tagezi> ё*
<OnkelTem> l-ectrik: я вот тоже подумал... но дорого. Кстати, на яблоко (ну типа Ма бук Эйр) нормально встаёт убунта?
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-_nXS9Eq1phQ/Ui0DkARMiZI/AAAAAAAAMt0/oIggzsWEh6Q/w705-h564-no/snapshot8.png
<OnkelTem> tagezi: в общем, я про леново сказал потому, что как с асусом - моделей много, а вот конкретно нужной - нет )
<OnkelTem> Заканчивая оффтопить, напомню про идею устройства, которого пока не встречал. Роутер с поддержкой всего. Я даже название для устройства придумал :-)
<OnkelTem> Это на тему - чего ещё не хватает )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: это Мак?
<tagezi> кто?
<l-ectrik> ))
<tagezi> он меня козлом назвал? О_О
<l-ectrik> l-ectrik: скрин твой))
<andrex> кто?
<OnkelTem> ты зачем скрин привёл?
<tagezi> это кде
<OnkelTem> и?
<OnkelTem> просто линк идёт после моего вопроса об установке убунты на мак
<tagezi> а я тут причем?
<tagezi> твой вопрос, я его не задавал
 * OnkelTem *facepalm*
<OnkelTem> ладно, проехали )
<SergeyIT> о чем разговор, будет еще хуже
<tagezi> http://www.wxhexeditor.org/
<tagezi> кто-то хотел.. правда года 2-3 назад )
<SergeyIT> беткой диск править - самое то
<tagezi> убунту же ты ставишь на жиск и ничего?
<tagezi> а она ваще чистый эксперементал
<NoOova> Господа
<NoOova> сталкивались ли вы с глюком в Gnome 3, когда через некоторое время после запуска (1-4 часа примерно) все новые окна становятся черными
<Hanno4ka> я не сталкивалась
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: отпуск закончился ?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: угу
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, сочувствую (
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: от чего же? я наоборот, никак уже не могла дождаться окончания отпуска и хотелв поскорее придти на работу
<SergeyIT> счастливая )
<c5h12> возможно, просто «синдром первого сентября» :)
<c5h12> неужели кому-то и впрямь нравится работа?
<SergeyIT> а что здесь удивительного?
<c5h12> ну, в моём понимании, работа - это когда радость от умения что-то делать компенсируется таким тошнотворным количеством заданий, что сил на радость уже не остаётся :D
<c5h12> так, по жизненному опыту сужу. Если показал, что что-то нравится делать - начнут заваливать этим, пока не перестанет нравиться
<Hanno4ka> мне нравится моя работа. я прихожу сюда заниматься тем, что нравится, типа хобби, да еще и деньги за это получаю
<Hanno4ka> как по мне именно так и должно быть
<c5h12> кто бы спорил :) Просто как-то раз мне мой энтузиазм вменили в обязанность. Напрочь отбило желание светить свой энтузиазм на рабочем месте :D
<c5h12> теперь наоборот - кошу под чайника, где только можно
<oles> hi
<c5h12> oles, greetings
<NoOova> Я так почти целый год работал, с радостью
<SergeyIT> c5h12, так еще великие говорили - инициатива наказуема
<NoOova> прекрасно тебя понимаю
<NoOova> а ещё, ты понимаешь что это может закончиться в любой момент.
<NoOova> интересные исследовательские задачи кончатся и начнется рутинная работа по исправлению чужих косяков и переписыванию чужого говнокода
<Hanno4ka> ищи во всём позитив! не?
<NoOova> c5h12: ага. и тебя тоже понимаю. лучше косить под чайника чем под умного и делать самое жуткое
<SergeyIT> многие и меняют работу построянно, чтобы этим не заниматься...
<NoOova> Hanno4ka: терпила чтоли?
<Hanno4ka> NoOova: что? я совсем не поняла
<NoOova> терпила, типа русский музик который все стерпит
<NoOova> создан для того чтобы терпеть
<NoOova> s/музик/мужик/
<c5h12> NoOova, нет, она не терпила, изредка бывает, что работодатель излишне не грузит
<c5h12> давайте вообще без перехода на личности ;) Кто она - это не наше дело
<NoOova> а кто сказал что я про нее? Я написал ей, но может я написал "Что я, терпила что-ли?"
<c5h12> ну, тогда я недопонял
<c5h12> тема вообще холиварная до ужаса :)
<NoOova> :)
<c5h12> кто вообще кем работает, если не секрет? Лично я - кем-то типа сетевого программера.
<NoOova> пхп-говнокодер
<c5h12> NoOova, ну, по твоей классификации, я сетевой C++-говнокодер :D
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> О значит я могу спросить по c++ кое что.
<NoOova> какую либу для сокетов кроссплатформенных лучше использовать?
<NoOova> Boost:Asio?
<NoOova> хочу написать небольшую прогу, работающую с UDP-сокетами, и работающую под вендой и *nix
<c5h12> NoOova, честно сказать, boost для этого дела не пробовал. Под Винду пишу на голом WinAPI (!), под *nix пишу практически на Berkeley Sockets
<NoOova> т.е. просто ifded-ами писать куски под каждую систему?
<NoOova> *ifdef
<c5h12> я делаю так, но у нас сервера никсовые, а клиенты - виндовые
<NoOova> окей. спасибо =)
<c5h12> то есть, разные проги под никс и под винду
<c5h12> поэтому о кроссплатформенности речи не идёт
<c5h12> но вообще, да
<NoOova> я просто думал вдруг это как-то правильнее делается
<c5h12> за boost, к сожалению, сам толком не знаю
<NoOova> Могу кстати поведать что хочу написать. идея бредовая но прикольная =)
<c5h12> заинтриговал
<c5h12> что же?
<NoOova> Вобщем приложение которое прокидывает udp-порт между двумя компами с серыми айпишниками
<NoOova> без третего сервера
<c5h12> ух блин
<c5h12> это как
<NoOova> для начала оба хоста узнают свои внешние айпишники и как-то между собой общзаются. например по телефону
<c5h12> аа
<c5h12> ты представляешь, я похожим занимаюсь :D
<c5h12> не по работе, для себя
<NoOova> потом первый посылает данные по UDP на внешний айпишник второго, на произвольный порт. например на 12345.
<NoOova> второй после этого перебирает все порты на шлюзе первого
<NoOova> в определенный момент, посланные данные придут на первый хост.
<c5h12> типа, чтоб пройти сквозь NAT
<c5h12> &
<NoOova> ага
<c5h12> ?
<c5h12> ок
<NoOova> чтобы на шлюзе второго создалась запись
<NoOova> что такой то порт меппится на такой то айпишник за ним
<NoOova> после этого повторяем операцию с другого хоста
<NoOova> у нас получается 2 сокета, один для приема, один для передачи
<NoOova> на каждой стороне
<NoOova> поверх них можно поднять туннель
<NoOova> вот. как то так. наверное плохо объяснил
<c5h12> чего-то я туплю... а разве нельзя использовать по сокету для приёма-передачи? А второй сокет сделать просто слушающим?
<NoOova> т.е. первый хост будет отправлять данные на определенный порт шлюза второго хоста, а второй хост будет отправлять данные на определенный порт на шлюз первого хоста
<c5h12> ну понятно, то есть каждый комп будет и клиентом, и сервером одновременно
<NoOova> ага
<NoOova> проблема чтобы шлюз при береборе 65535 портов не забанил того кто перебирает =)
<c5h12> ну так это не то же самое, что отдельный сокет для приёма, и отдельный для передачи :)
<NoOova> т.е. на каждый порт придется послать сообщение с номером порта
<c5h12> просто у каждого компа есть и клиентский, и серверный сокет
<NoOova> почему это.
<c5h12> ну как почему
<NoOova> так поэтапно. смотри
<c5h12> разве у тебя по одному сокету только send, a под другому - только recv?
<NoOova> Щас я напишу и отправлю
<NoOova> 1 минута
<c5h12> ок
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, какой самый тупой простой фтп сервер? Не нужно копаться с конфигами всфтпд или профтпд
<Kyshtynbai> или проще нету?
<c5h12> Kyshtynbai, склоняюсь к тому, что под *nix проще нету
<Kyshtynbai> Да вот и я не найду. Так бы я вообще по ssh кинул, но там с венды, да и ключа с собой нету.
<oles> куда уж проще всфтп
<Kyshtynbai> а эксплорер виндовый умеет в заливку на фтп?
<c5h12> чего-то такого не слышал
<c5h12> Total Commander виндовый умеет
<c5h12> (пардон за оффтопик)
<c5h12> и вообще, если тебе заливка на фтп нужна, то речь об фтп-клиенте, а не об фтп-сервере
<c5h12> если надо, чтоб другие заливали на твой комп по протоколу фтп, тогда да, фтп-сервер
<NoOova> c5h12: так готово
<NoOova> куда бы отправить
<c5h12> на e-mail?
<c5h12> давай в личку скину
<NoOova> ну можно в скайп
<c5h12> ок, щас только войду в скайп
<c5h12> в скайп вошёл, своё имя в скайпе скинул в личку
<Hanno4ka> пришла с обеда. а тут такое...
<Hanno4ka> на тему, кто кем работает - я работаю программистом, пок абольше всего опыта на жабе
<oles> Hanno4ka, а что тут такого
<Hanno4ka> ну как бы мне ничего - я то все поняла. просто вспомнила, как на меня некоторые смотрят, если я начинаю на таком же языке говорить )))
<oles> нормальный русский язык
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, здесь программеров всегда строят... правда уже реже )
<Hanno4ka> а в чем смысл? неужели говнокодить намного престижнее админства? я вообще админов обожаю, за их работу, когда не надо париться самой по пустякам.... хотя может это от многолетней игры хилом ;)
<oles> разделение труда рулит
<OnkelTem> Hanno4ka: лучше быть универсалом, но это не всем дано
 * OnkelTem недолюбливает однобоко развитых
 * OnkelTem смотрит на них, как на убогих
<OnkelTem> Единственное оправдание IT-ограниченности - молодость. Ну или какая-то мега-важная штука типа работы крутой, спутники там программировать или ещё чего
<OnkelTem> Админ неумеющий кодить - вообще шут гороховый. Обычно такие в виндуз-мире бывают.
<Hanno4ka> угу, знаю всего по чуть чуть так. что  в итогк ничего не знаю.... ну да, могу написать простенькую прожку. ну да, могу настроить там сеть между 2 компами... и все, больше ничего
<OnkelTem> Кодер, не умеющий сетку поднять, сервак настроить - тоже бесполезное посмешище
<oles> сервак серваку рознь
 * Hanno4ka пожалуй отойдет от греха подальше. а то еще гнилые помидоры споймает
<OnkelTem> Hanno4ka: а это зависит уже от опыта. Я говорю о тех прогерах, кто даже не пытается ничего конфигурить и тех админах, которые принципиально не кодят
<OnkelTem> oles: я говорю о достаточно простых вещах, которые к сожалению вызывают затруднения. Например, мне, как веб-разрабу, странно когда другой разраб не может поднять работающий и секурный веб-сервер )
<Hanno4ka> ну это да, я хоть и не админ, но пробывала серваки у себя поднимать, по крайней мере то, что нужно для кодинга я подниму - и хттпшный, и на бд, и редмайн поднимала, и поднимала несколько серваков одновременно, разруливая на разные порты
<OnkelTem> Hanno4ka: вот вот
<Hanno4ka> хотя бывают на проекте такие конфики и так мегазакавыристо надо это поднимать, что просто ужос
<OnkelTem> Хотя конечно, на продакшн серьезный такой сервер вряд ли потянет, но для этого есть реально крутые админы, которые заодно умеют оптимизировать СУБДы и вообще остальное
<Hanno4ka> но не суметь поднять томкат и не задеплоить варку туда - да, это фейл
<OnkelTem> Hanno4ka: а как не суметь зайти по SSH? :)
<Hanno4ka> хм
<OnkelTem> Мне вот давеча встретилась контора, которая хотела именно FTP )))
<OnkelTem> Причем это девелоперская контора ))
<Hanno4ka> да там одна команда - ssh --help ))))
<SergeyIT> OnkelTem, а что в этом смешного?
<OnkelTem> SergeyIT: да, тут жалеть надо
<Hanno4ka> я вообще не поняла, что тут такого особенного
<Hanno4ka> я не удивлюсь, что хотят отдельный фтп сервак для расшаривания музыки/фильмов например
<OnkelTem> Hanno4ka: как они субд будут поднимать по FTP? или я обязан им phpmyadmin настраивать?
<Hanno4ka> а причем тут субд? или я что-то пропустила?
<OnkelTem> когда даешь человеку полнофункциональную командную строку, а он не втыкает - это лично у меня вызывает презрение )
<OnkelTem> Ладно, закругляюсь с флудом
<OnkelTem> Hanno4ka: (просто контора-подрядчик хотела на моём веб-серваке поднять сайт для заказчика, который мой друг и поэтому хочет быть у меня)
<andrex> Hanno4ka, кто к нама вернулсо)
<Hanno4ka> andrex: соскучились? ^_^
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> !Hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Назойливый женомужчина по имени Сергей. Живет в Беларуси. Кодит на жабе. Характер скверен. Не женат.
<tagezi> а Сакри у нас Миша )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: забыл, кто я такой?
<tagezi> не, просто проверяю ентер )
<OnkelTem> !SergeyIT
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='SergeyIT'
<OnkelTem> !tagezi
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tagezi'
<tagezi> OnkelTem: я тбе и так могу всё расказать )
<Hanno4ka> я просто тут на особом статусе))
<Hanno4ka> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<Hanno4ka> !artus
<ubuntuhelp> Считает [Raiden] фанатиком. Подробности !raiden
<tagezi> это устарело.. он основной пользователь дройда )
<Hanno4ka> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<tagezi> скай? )
<Hanno4ka> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> С.К.А.Й.: Синтетический Клон для Автоматического убиЙства
<Hanno4ka> ёоооптыть...
<andrex> xD
<tagezi> сломали блин rekonq (
<tagezi> почему делая ноые функции они ломают старые? о_О где логика у них.. как им это важе удаётьс
<tagezi> +я
<SergeyIT> все новое - это хорошо сломанное старое
<Faithlless555> Друзья, кто может подсказать софтинку для перераспределения портов на звуковой карте?
<SergeyIT> Cи, не?
<Faithlless555> или может знает, как через консоль или альтернативные способы?
<andrex> pavucontrol
<Faithlless555> У меня 3 входа
<Faithlless555> в винде
<Faithlless555> я делал через реалтек
<Faithlless555> и был выход звука на колонки и наушники
<andrex> хм можно было еще jack тока я его не осилил)
<Scrimmer> andrex: йо йо йо
<andrex> кхм
<Hanno4ka> йохохо и бутылка рома
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8QcHotkXl4
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: ууу, я такая после вчерашнего корпоратива
<Hanno4ka> три таких штуки выпила http://xage.ru/media/posts/2012/9/14/kak-sdelat-koktejl-b-52.jpg
<Hanno4ka> жууть, ядрёная бодяга, онли для настоящих мужиков)))
<[Raiden]> Хорошая песня )
<oles> и бутылка йохохо
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/HDJZ4T
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны (и мимопроходящие дамы). За 25 тыщ рупий игровой ноут мона купить? Не слежу за железом уже давно.
<[Raiden]> бери любой и играй в тетрис
<[Raiden]> или даже лучше планшет на андройде + какая-нить тупая игра типа субвей сёрферс ))
<Kyshtynbai> планшет  буэ
<Kyshtynbai> тетрис тоже
<Kyshtynbai> нужна более-менее соверменная yoba.
<[Raiden]> ну хватит наверное
<[Raiden]> тот же урбан террор пойдёт по любому.
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKqJccK_EkM#t=46
<Kyshtynbai> бум искать, короче.
<tagezi>  начиная с 40 секунды становиться интересно )
<[Raiden]> леновы посмотри и ещё я тошибы люблю.
<Kyshtynbai> ессно, под офтоп)) под никсы игор нет).
<[Raiden]> а ещё есть ноуты на последних амд с радеоном в процессоре. как раз где-то за 18-25к
<[Raiden]> я 1 такой тыркал от hp , но мне не нравятся hp.
<[Raiden]> пластик какой-то дешевый и вообще.
<Kyshtynbai> я склоняюсь к асусу или к асеру
<Kyshtynbai> хп я как-то тоже не очень.
<[Raiden]> самсунги можно глянуть ещё. Может быть )
<only_you> (18:34:01) Hanno4ka: жууть, ядрёная бодяга, онли для настоящих мужиков))) - почему ето онли для мужиков?)
<tagezi> only_you: [18:42:06] <-- Hanno4ka (~Hanno4ka@mail.intexsoft.by) has quit (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)
<only_you> та уже увидел
<bosyi> вопрос по ssh
<bosyi> возможно ли генерировать rsa ключ на стороне сервера?
<OnkelTem> bosyi: если ты админ сервера
<bosyi> админ)
<bosyi> я дома хочу настроить у сестры
<OnkelTem> bosyi: он у тебя уже сгенерён, если стоит sshd
<bosyi> а себе потом этот ключик на флешку записать например
<OnkelTem> зачем?
<OnkelTem> bosyi: Чтобы тебе туда коннектиться, тебе нужно на сервак в свою папочку юзеровскую в директорию ~/.ssh положит файлик authorized_keys
<bosyi> зачем мне это нужно? или зачем ключ копировать? я полный нюб в ssh
<OnkelTem> Этот файлик есть ни что иное как набор тупо сцепленных один за другим публичных ключей. В твоём случае это будет просто копия твоего публичного ключа, просто пеерименованная
<OnkelTem> твой публичный ключ например, это id_dsa.pub
<OnkelTem> лежит в твоём хоме в .ssh/
<OnkelTem> Короче:
<OnkelTem> 1) смотришь на своём компе файли id_dsa и id_dsa.pub в директории ~/.ssh. Если ключи есть, то
<OnkelTem> 2) любым образом копируешь id_dsa.pub в свой же хоум у сестры (там тоже создай себе аккаунт) в директорию ~/.ssh
<OnkelTem> 3) там его переименовываешь в authorized_keys
<OnkelTem> 4) садишься за свой комп, вводишь: ssh <ip-сестры> и без пароля оказываешься там )
<OnkelTem> 1а) если ключей нет, то ssh-keygen
<bosyi> на сколько я понимаю положить файлик можна дистанционно?
<bosyi> ладно
<bosyi> сначала потренируюсь на своем компе дома. а то так с ходу ничего не сооружу
<bosyi> 1) - это на сервере имеется ввиду?
<bosyi> что роутер подразумевает под внешним и внутренним портом?
<bosyi> внешний - тот по которому к тебе стручаться в сеть? например 22 по умолчанию для ssh? а внутренний тогда что?
<bosyi> пока настроил подключение прямое. по нику
<bosyi> проблема только в том что тут односимвольный пароль
<bosyi> ))))
<bosyi> за сутки думаю разберусь с ключами
<bosyi> вопрос на засыпку: почему notify-sent fdffref  не отрабатывает через ssh?
<tagezi> http://kubuntu.ru/node/11199
<tagezi> впринципе кубунту не причем )
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<bosyi> как вывести на экран сообщение с текстом в окне, которое потом нужно будет закрыть?
<[Raiden]> bosyi: kdialog \ gdialog  погугли примеры.
<[Raiden]> либо питончик учи или js
<[Raiden]> kdialog --title test --msgbox test
<[Raiden]> в гноме там немного отличный синтаксис может быть
<necrozlover> Люди, что это может быть: у меня стоит xubuntu. Последнее время при загрузке ОС запускается сам браузер гугл хром хоть я его не ставил на автозапуск. И в настройках - сеансы и запуск чисто вроде
<[Raiden]> Фиг знает. Не силён в хфце. Если что , напиши в соотв раздел на форуме. )
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/5515221
<bosyi> [Raiden], спс
<bosyi> уже загуглил
<necrozlover> а как сделать что бы клиент пиггин, который стоит по умолчанию в убунте автоматом заходил в этот канал ?
<Scrimmer> andrex: как дела
<Scrimmer> пиггин - ето какой? о_0
<Scrimmer> pidgin? 0_i
<necrozlover> дааа :)
<Scrimmer> Собеседники - Добавить чат
<necrozlover> Да да, я стаивл галочку
<Scrimmer> 2 галки ставь
<necrozlover> на всё равно при запуске когда я навожу на значок "письмо" мне пишет "вне сети"
<necrozlover> Разве что оно заходит, но пишет вне сети
<Scrimmer> и кстати, разве пиджин по дефолту в убунте стоит? о_0
<necrozlover> Угу) Ну может в последних версиях не стоит, но раньше точно был
<necrozlover> Но вообще у меня xubuntu)
<Scrimmer> а ну
<Scrimmer> другое дело
<necrozlover> в убунте 10.10 вроде стоит по дефолту
<Scrimmer> necrozlover: у меня все норм
<snql> А кто глава Microsoft теперь?
<Scrimmer> всмысле етперь?
<Scrimmer> а что случилось?
<snql> ну балмера с трона выгнали
<snql> недавно
<Scrimmer> а разве балмер был главой ?
<snql> ну а кто же
<Scrimmer> он же по СЕО, не?
<Scrimmer> был не прав
<Scrimmer> но Балмер щас у них шеф
<Scrimmer> он же не ушел еще
<snql> да, точно. все еще "собирается". http://ru.wikinews.org/wiki/Глава_Microsoft_Стив_Балмер_уходит_в_отставку
<Nor8> На последнюю бету как переехать, кто напомнит? А то гугль что то не ищет.
<SergeyIT> это, не?      http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Будешь смеяться, но только что нашел ))
<bosyi> єєм
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Привет. На что в итоге переехал из де?
<bosyi> а обновиться?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку, нет, так и остался на хфце
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ясно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Удобнее
<SergeyIT> дело привычки
<Nor8>  SergeyIT: И функционала
<SergeyIT> чьего?
<Nor8>  ДЕ конечно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тут еще переезд на Мир убунту придумала, как он будет работать, неизвестно, а Хубунту пока решили на иксах остаться старых.
<UNIm95> Фи им а не переезд
<UNIm95> фиг*
<UNIm95> интел послала мир с поддержкой дров
<Nor8>  Это почему?
<Nor8> А, это
<[Raiden]> угу ) Кубунта тоже решила не переходить. Есть планы по использованию вейланда из репов дебиана.
<UNIm95> Уверен что не так.
<UNIm95> Ксорг же не выпиливают из репов
<Nor8> UNIm95:  Напишут окрытый аналог, другой разговор, как он работать будет
<UNIm95> Nor8: по-нормальному надо просто рефакторинг Х11
<Nor8> UNIm95: Ну так до, но вполне возможно, что он уже морально устарел,  на предел сил своих
<Nor8> работает
<UNIm95> Nor8: принципу двигателя внутреннего сгорания на цикле отто больше 100 лет, дизелю тоже.
<UNIm95> Электрическому даже немного больше
<Nor8> Но у старых версий кпд не тот и совместимость с новым железом ))
<UNIm95> Nor8:дизель В2, который ставили в Т-34, и его производные до сих пор производят
<UNIm95> Естественно поапгрейдив
<UNIm95> Nor8: теперь скажи сколько этому движку?
<UNIm95> и что плохого в иксах?
<Nor8> Я не говорю, что он плох, но вполне возможно, что есть лучше ))
<UNIm95> Nor8: лол. назови пример.
<Nor8> Было названо выше ))
<UNIm95> Nor8: Вейланд? не пашет на радике 5145. + я бы посмотрел на его работу на старых железяках.
<Nor8> Так речь о том и была, о совместимости о поддержке, а не о том, что хуже иксов
<UNIm95> + демо дистр выжирает гораздо больше чем убунта
<ELvsUniSoft> всем привет )
<UNIm95> ну привет
<Nor8> UNIm95: Потому и не спешу ставить новинку ))
<UNIm95> Nor8: Я уже давно с лтс на лтс прыгаю
<Nor8>  Я бы вообще предпочел роллинг от убунту увидеть, надоели эти полугодовые релизы ))
<UNIm95> и только на 12 посижу до 16 года =)
<Nor8> Роллинг с нормальным де, запиленным в перфект ))
<UNIm95> Nor8: тебе арч нужен
<[Raiden]> есть ещё что-то наше на основе генты. Забыл название
<UNIm95> Райден. вроде это и есть гента =)
<Nor8> UNIm95: Нет, арч не хочу ))
<UNIm95> Nor8: а чего так?
<UNIm95> Nor8: Как вариант деб сид=)
<[Raiden]> толи агила , толи ещё как-то
<Nor8> UNIm95: Да какой он не такой, не доделанный
<[Raiden]> калькулейт , вспомнил
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: разве калька роллин
<UNIm95> ?
<ELvsUniSoft> а никто не подскажет, почему виртуальные машины сильно грузят систему? простите, я новичок в этом. ВиртуалБокс с винХР выедает весь процессор. в интернете ничего толкового не нашел. у проца (AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+) svm вроде как включен.
<Nor8> UNIm95: список   http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft: А с чего ему не выжирать? Проц старый. виртуализации нет.
<Nor8>  ELvsUniSoft: Ограничть потребление в настройках
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Я почему-то думаю что да.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  Я думал он на каких-то срезах основан.
<Nor8> UNIm95: Он роллинг
<UNIm95> Да ошибся. Бывает.
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Ну там совместимость с генту. Срезом является только установщик по сути.
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft:  А что за svm?
<[Raiden]> http://www.calculate-linux.ru/attachments/2859/cld_ru_06.png
<[Raiden]> у них такой вид и в кде и в хфце по умолч.
<[Raiden]> Я вообще не приветствую такие изменения по сравнению с дефолтом какого-либо де.
<[Raiden]> Должны предоставлять, а не портить. Вернуть правда дефолт не сложно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну кто б сомневался ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.calculate-linux.ru/attachments/2795/cldx_ru_06.png
<[Raiden]> хфце
<ELvsUniSoft> UNIm95: аппаратная виртуализация в процессорах AMD
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft: так она вроде позже появилясь
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сойдет, но не самый лучший вариант оформления ))
<ELvsUniSoft> UNIm95: кстати, процессор ее вроде как поддерживает, какой то командой типа процинфо (или как то так) выводились флаги, в том числе имелся среди них и svm
<UNIm95>  ELvsUniSoft: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD-V
<UNIm95> А стоп ты прав
<[Raiden]> http://www.calculate-linux.ru/main/ru/screenshots
<UNIm95> так же СВМ написано
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft: Можешь скриншот запущенной машины показать.
<UNIm95> интересут нижняя панель
<UNIm95> там где показывают состояние виртуального железа
<artus> начать с того что виртуальные машины они разные есть...
<ELvsUniSoft> UNIm95: сейчас попробую...
<UNIm95> artus: Вбокс вполне  рабочий.
<UNIm95> и шустрый
<UNIm95> быстрее ее на железе без виртуализации ничего еще не видел
<artus> UNIm95, я ж не спорю ) но если у него рама на хосте 2 гига - и попытка отдать в виртуалку гиг - будет жесть жестяная ))
<artus> UNIm95, esxi , самалет )
<UNIm95> artus: ты за KVM Сидел хоть раз?
<artus> да и что мешает в вбоксе ограничить потребление проца в 90% потолком, и отдать второе ядро
<artus> UNIm95, даже поднимал , онли никсы сьедобно
<ELvsUniSoft> jgthfnbdrb 4Гб, вирт. машине отдаю 2Гб
<UNIm95> artus:  а что с виндой не так?
<artus> правда и для онли никсов esxi нафиг ненадо :)
<UNIm95>  ELvsUniSoft:  да ты дофига отдаешь.
<artus> UNIm95, ужс и ракование сплошное, особенно с файловой
<ELvsUniSoft> UNIm95: лишним не должно быть вроде?
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, 750 метров и не метром больше ))) ну гиг, но не больше
<ELvsUniSoft> UNIm95: тупит то именно вирт машина, а из-за нее и основная ОС
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft:  так у основной системы не хватает памяти.
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, у тя хост фигеет с таким раскладом просто , и не от проца
<ELvsUniSoft> не, свободной остается еще около 1гб
<UNIm95> из-за чего идет своп системы
<[Raiden]> а сколько у основной?
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, форточкам заглаза в принципе четь больше 500 метров , больше только если всякие игрушки запускать )))
<artus> [Raiden], 4
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft: сделай cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<artus> если бы вбокс позволил больше половины отдать небось 3 попытался бы скормить))
<UNIm95> Ответ можно и сюда
<artus> сток в 60 небось
<artus> кто ж его менял то с дефолта )
<UNIm95> artus: я =)
<UNIm95> Скорее всего в этом и проблема
<artus> не, ну я себе тоже 20 поставил, но то мы :)
<ELvsUniSoft> UNIm95: cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness --------- 60
<UNIm95> artus: я на 10 остановился
<artus> что и требовалось доказать )
<[Raiden]> распределение рам может зависеть от задачи. Я обычно гиг выделяю виртуалкам с гуи.
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft:  ставь гиг рамы виртуалке
<[Raiden]> но я там редко пускаю сложные, тяжелые по рам задачи.
<UNIm95> больше не надо.
<artus> UNIm95, ммм, у меня хром просто разгонячется под 2 гига по раму, посему на 10 я вообще в осадок падал когда забывшись виртуалку запускал, а так компромис
<[Raiden]> смотря для чего
<ELvsUniSoft> а может кто обьяснить, что я за команду выполнял? и что значит мое число 60? )
<UNIm95> artus: Я вернулся на лисицу.
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, и подкачку попусти до хотябы божеских 20-30%
<UNIm95> жалоб нет
<artus> UNIm95, ммм, видео в фулхд во флеше в лисице у меня пичально :)
<[Raiden]> поздр ) А я так и не смог с неё съехать.
<artus> только из за него и сижу на хроме
<UNIm95> artus:  не обижайся но что у тебя за калькулятор?
<ELvsUniSoft> artus: Вы имеете в виду, предел загрузки ЦП гостевой ОСью?
<artus> UNIm95, e6500
<UNIm95> artus: а видео?
<artus> UNIm95, не, грацицу потребления памяти при которой начинается свапитцо и тупить все
<artus> 440
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, тебе
<artus> UNIm95, ну а второе тебе соответственно)
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft е тебя виртуалка жрет 50% оперативы. поэтому по дефолту начинается своп.
 * Sacri рассказывает как понять, что за команду ты выполнил
<UNIm95> artus: Lhfqdth ,kj,&
<artus> UNIm95, скорее даже не в тормозах в лисе дело, а в упоротой старой версии флеша которая чудит
<UNIm95> блоб*
<Sacri> {команда} --help
<Sacri> всегда так делаю
<Nor8> artus: Новая версия тормозит тоже, старая, собственно, и не тормозила
<artus> Nor8, мм, ну 1080 я смотрю , в принципе без тормозов
<Nor8> artus: Так же, но стала тормозить и звук пропадет при загрузке
<UNIm95> artus: У тебя система 32 или 64 бита?
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf и vm.swappiness=20 в конец добась
<artus> UNIm95, 32, втопку 64) рама у меня всего 3 (((
<UNIm95> artus: у меня ноут thikpad edge 14 с pentium 6100
<Sacri> а у меня с core i5
<UNIm95> 2гб рам+ ати 5145
<Sacri> и фуллхд не тормозит
<Sacri> 4гб рам
<UNIm95> artus: проблем с HD нет
<Sacri> забивается только мемориликами в хроме
<Sacri> в лисе не забивается
<artus> Sacri, ну так и у меня не тормозит , я же говорю, старый флеш меня бесит, то не развернетцо в размер браузера, то фиолетовым отдает
<artus> вобщем оно вроде и едет, но .. фигово в плане эргономики)
<Sacri> а зачем вообще флеш?
<artus> фильмы смотрю :)
<Sacri> у меня его вообще нет
<Sacri> фильмы лучше через vlc смотреть
<Sacri> или mplayer+smplayer
<Sacri> и качество лучше и камень не перегревают
<UNIm95> Sacri: зачем качать.
<artus> нафиг надо , если хочу чего нить в 20 гигов посмотреть, то конечно стяну
<UNIm95> Sacri: если можно смотреть онлайн
<[Raiden]> кстати о кино, мне понравилось расширение tabCinema для фф. Растяжка до размеров окон.
<UNIm95> + с вполе хорошим качеством
<Sacri> ну я и говорю – мплеер или влц
<Sacri> зачем флеш качать и потом ещё фильм в кэш выкачивать
<Sacri> влц+стрим
<Sacri> качество збс
<artus> + тытубчик листаю , так что втопку извращения )
<UNIm95> Sacri: и как смотреть к примеру с фильмикса?
<Sacri> тыртубчик года три как без флеша
<ELvsUniSoft> artus: вроде дописал
<artus> вот как там ваааще все станет без флеша так и поговорим ))
<Sacri> спроси у них адреса потоков и смотри
<artus> всякие карамбы идут лесом )
<ELvsUniSoft> artus: сказало, что записало в 61 строку
<Sacri> у меня работает без флеша
<UNIm95>  Sacri:  я html5 отключил из-за того что каждый 3-й ролик не воспроизводился.
<artus> ну сохрани и ...
<artus> UNIm95, там свап надо рестартить ?
<UNIm95> artus: можно через эхо без ребута сделать
<[Raiden]> да не слушай никого, флэш ещё нужен.
<artus> не, там свапоф свап он кажись
<Sacri> мне не нужен
<[Raiden]> личное != общее
<[Raiden]> Я например треки слушал с ядиска. И там плейер на флеше
<UNIm95> artus: и толку? веть в проке по-прежнему 60
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, sudo swapoff && sudo swapon  вобщем сделай
<artus> UNIm95, ну ща выгрузит и загрузит новую свапилку
<ELvsUniSoft> artus: я так понимаю, в одну строку не поместить? )) надо 2 раза по очереди?
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, одна
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft: сначала sudo su echo 10> /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<UNIm95> потом перевключить
<artus> или, не, там вроде сисктл надо передернуть , помню что через ключик p чето вроде , или k
<UNIm95> artus: ну я на серваке без ребута через эхо делал
<artus> sudo sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf во
<artus> UNIm95, ну можно и эхом собственно, вариантов то множество)
<ELvsUniSoft> sudo su echo 10> /proc/sys/vm/swappiness отказано в доступе о_О
<artus> патамушта эхъа не работает так))
<artus> sudo sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf ltkfq
<artus> *делай
<ELvsUniSoft> 20
<[Raiden]>  echo 10 |sudo tee > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<ELvsUniSoft> отказано (
<artus> ну норм, перезапусти свап чтоб очистило и вперед тестить
<artus> [Raiden], там точно экраны должны быть
<ELvsUniSoft> как его перезапустить? я так понимаю, свап это подкачка?
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft: сначала сделай sudo su
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, угу, свапон свап офф, выше было
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft: потом echo 10> /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<UNIm95> artus: ты не прав =) надо sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=10
<UNIm95> artus: пруф: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swappiness
<artus> UNIm95, че не прав, я сразу конфиг перечитал, а твоя команда просто дописывает в конец с приминением))
<ELvsUniSoft> echo 10> /proc/sys/vm/swappiness -- сделал, молча сделало
<[Raiden]> echo 10 |sudo tee -a /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft: теперь для проверки cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness если 10 то все ок
<artus> UNIm95, у него же уже вписано , вписано, нафиг ему доблировать)
<ELvsUniSoft> 10
<UNIm95> тогда все норм
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, ток учти, если ты заюзаеш 90% рама, и вылезеш больше, то готовся что тачка у тя будет мин 5 недостуупна )))
<ELvsUniSoft> пробовать запускать вб?
<Sacri> а вот скажите мне, как одной командой сделать OPTIMIZE TABLE для всех таблей во всех датабазах на определённом хосте?
<artus> паатамушто оно кааак начнет свапить пару гигов ...
<ELvsUniSoft> да у меня обычно до 90% не поднимается )
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, да уже пора давно
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, обычно это если виртуалки не юзать)
<ELvsUniSoft> кстати, а видео выставить больше 128 мб никак? ))
<artus> а зачем?
<ELvsUniSoft> да мне собственно вирт машина с виндой нужна  для игры...
<artus> если надо больше - то тут уже имеет смысл пробрасывать зелезо видявки в виртуалку
<artus> вбокс забудь
<artus> ну разве что картишки, сапер)
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft: твою дивизию.
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft: что за игра?
<ELvsUniSoft> хотел сначала через вайн (и плейонлинукс), но почему то игра сразу вылетает, не успев запуститься. вроде как из-за директ-х или видео драйверов
<artus> ну темпаче не светит)
<UNIm95>  ELvsUniSoft:  так доставь через вайнтрикс
<ELvsUniSoft> UNIm95: perfect world
<artus> ааа, жесть
<UNIm95> artus: мне не стоит гуглить?
<artus> в вайне оно работает кароче, даже боты :D , так что не заморачивайся с виртуалкой
<ELvsUniSoft> c вайнтриксом не совсем разобрался, но в вайне подключал библиотеки директ-х, хотя, мб не те, их там много
<artus> UNIm95, там в стоке все работало ешо года 3 тому
<ELvsUniSoft> читал гайды по установке пв на линукс, но там ни слова небыло про проблему запуска. установить то это фигня по сути
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft:  Какая у тебя видюха?
<UNIm95> проприетарный драйвер установлен?
<artus> вобщем тебе на канал вайна скорее, ну или на форуме игры спамить, авось подскажут, скорее всего клиент кривой и надо чето патчить
<ELvsUniSoft> UNIm95: nvidea geForce 9400GT
<ELvsUniSoft> угу, проприетарный
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft: укажи объем видео памяти в вайне
<artus> UNIm95, да нафиг оно там ненадо
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9923
<UNIm95> artus: надо. я когда в танки играл без этого не запускалось
<artus> я на 8600 заводил на стоковом вайне, не в железе там дело вообще
<artus> ну для танков и вайн надо было собирать если что)) ты ж не забывай)
<UNIm95> просто в 1.5 сменился метод определения видеопамяти.
 * Sacri засыпает
<UNIm95> поэтому многие игры глючат в этом моменте
<ELvsUniSoft> UNIm95: читал, но проблема уже в запуске игры, а там по этому поводу ничего нету
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft: а какую ошибку пишет? + сколько быт в твоей системе?
<ELvsUniSoft> UNIm95: х64, ошибка пишет кракозябликами и виднеется имя файла system.ini. на форуме игры сказано что если такая ошибка возникает -- обновить директ-икс и драйвера видеокарты. но это наверняка для винды, они вроде как не занимаются поддержкой игры под линук
<ELvsUniSoft> сом
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft: погугли установка 32 битного окружения вайна
<artus> ну тупые вендоводы только то и могут что на каждый чих переустанавливать дитекты, драйвера, систему ... :)
<artus> и нафига было на 4 гига корячить 64битку ... :)
<ELvsUniSoft> жаба давила хД
<artus> а тебе денех заплатили чтоль ? :)
<[Raiden]> установка дх в вайн иногда имеет смысл
<ELvsUniSoft> не понял вопроса. мну жаба давила ставить х86, чтоб не терять оперативу. вроде как х86 видит то ли 3.5, то ли 3.25 на деле.
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, садись - два
<artus> :)
<artus> 64 она видит , и уже давно
<[Raiden]> ELvsUniSoft: 64бит версия позволяет использовать 32бит софт и врятли незапуск связан с этим.
<ELvsUniSoft> [Raiden]: вы имеете в виду подключение библиотеки директ-икс"овской в вайне?
<[Raiden]> Хотя я не буду разуверивать )
<[Raiden]> ELvsUniSoft: Я имею в виду скачивание дирктх редиста и чтение того как лучше ег опоставить в вайне.
<artus> [Raiden], но это не отменяет раковости вкорячивания либ от 32 и неадекватности их работы которые проявляютцо рандомно и зависят от погоды на марсе
<ELvsUniSoft> artus: о_О как так?
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, даже больше, года полтора как принудительно уже даже )
<artus> до этого надо было ядро pae ставить, чейчас оно дефолтом
<[Raiden]> можешь найти winetricks и использовать его, типа winetricks directx9
<[Raiden]> или запустив без параметров
<[Raiden]> либо гугли хавту
<ELvsUniSoft> artus: не знаю, всегда сидел под винХР, не знаю, может новые технологии и уже можно. но хрюшка 4гб не видит, пришлось менять на х64, а недельку гдет назад решил приступить к изучению линукса
<[Raiden]> конечно я не знаю в чем именн опробелма незапуска этой игры. По хорошему надо начинать с коментариев на  appdb на сайте вайна.
<artus> хрюша мног очего не видит, а учитвая что ее уже давно закопали, то хватит некрофилить)
<[Raiden]> может оно вообще нерабочее или рабочее в конкретной версии. Кстати ещё play on linux иногда помогает, если игра есть в его базе.
<[Raiden]> Оно само скачает нужынй презет и версию вайна если потребуется
<ELvsUniSoft> ладно, с директ-иксом поиграюсь под вайном, а что на счет драйверов? или если проприетарные, то в этом проблемы быть не должно?
<artus> нет
<[Raiden]> ELvsUniSoft: Ну, если проблема конкретно в дровах, то делать уже ничего не надо ибо бессмысленно )
<ELvsUniSoft> нет, в ПлэйОнЛинуксе нету в базе этйо игры ((
<ELvsUniSoft> [Raiden]: ну, либо в дровах, либо в директ-х-се
<[Raiden]> если только потыкать разыне версии.
<[Raiden]> а с вайном не факт. Масса причин незапуска может быть. Он нехрена на 100% не совместим с виндой.
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, какие нафих дрова, какой дирекстикс, вайн это не венда, не забывай, и чего страдать фигней из за кривости клиента?
<[Raiden]> Если это единственная вин32 игра, то можно повозиться, если нет, то лучше иметь виндовс и играть там.
<ELvsUniSoft> игра одна..
<artus> причем уг :)
<ELvsUniSoft> не хочу назад на винду ;(
<[Raiden]> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9923&iTestingId=78280
<[Raiden]> Create a new wine prefix (or delete .wine and winetricks folder- do fresh install of wine1.5.29)
<[Raiden]> Using winetricks, install IE7
<[Raiden]> Install, enjoy.
<artus> точно, оно ж без иешечки не запускаетцо
<ELvsUniSoft> ))
<artus> а я за давностью лет и забыл то
<artus> но всеравно оно того не стоит :)
<ELvsUniSoft> а еще... хотел спросить... а как можно удалять приложения в линуксе, чтоб удалялось с зависимостями, но чтоб не трогало те, которые общие с другими приложениями?
<ELvsUniSoft> или можно удалить програму, а потом подчистить авторемувом?
<artus> не заморачивайся
<artus> то что ненадо оно само удалить, что надо - оставит
<[Raiden]> ну, если говорить об убунте, то достаточно удалять только программы. Апт время от времени пишет какие пакеты уже не требуются.
<[Raiden]> либо надо смотреть инфу о пакете и пытаться удалить из списка зависимостей максимум.
<artus> а если аптитудом пользоватцо - оно еще и мусор убираает ненужный при апгрейдах
<[Raiden]> реально место на хдд имеет такую цену, что нет смысла морочиться.
<[Raiden]> и так чисто достаточно
<[Raiden]> всё, я нафлудился.
<ELvsUniSoft> т.е. если что, можно sudo apt-get remove <name> ?
<artus> учитывая что 10 гигов для корня заглаза, и ты его отродяьс не засреш , можеш не заморачиватся вообще
<artus> пурге а не ремув
<[Raiden]> ну да или purge , remove может оставлять системные настройки. А юзерские остаются всегда - это только руками чистить.
<artus> ремув только если тебе надо оставить конфиги
<[Raiden]> мы с артусом можем друг друга дублировать, т.к. я его игнорирую время от времени ))
<[Raiden]> сн
<ELvsUniSoft> а в линуксе если приложение установлено, оно не влияет на производительность и т.д.? только на свободное место, получается? например как винда засоряет реестр и папку виндовс, что сказывается на быстродействии
<artus> полностью меня игнорировать у него силы воли не хватает :D
<ELvsUniSoft> ))
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft:  тольго если это какой-либо демон
<ELvsUniSoft> UNIm95: это классно )
<artus> и главное ни при какий условиях тимвивер не ставь, эта жесть не раздемонизируетцо :( и вообще какашка
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft:  в смысле?
<ELvsUniSoft> надеюсь, во время изучения линукса, не испорчу все )
<artus> бекапы правят миром
<UNIm95> ELvsUniSoft: испортишь. и не раз
<ELvsUniSoft> да я пока аккуратно, пытаюсь не лезьть куда не надо
<artus> это не поможет :D
<ELvsUniSoft> ;(
<ELvsUniSoft> а еще, в XChat так неудобно ники вставлять, постоянно переключать раскладки... нету где то в настройках функции, чтоб при нажатии на ник вставляло его в строку ввода? или хотя б пункт в меню добавило? или может посоветуете такой же простенький клиент,
<ELvsUniSoft> но поудобнее в этом плане?
<artus> вичат
<ELvsUniSoft> weechat?
<artus> угу
<ELvsUniSoft> спасибо, посмотрю )
<ELvsUniSoft> хмм
<UNIm95> pidgin!
<UNIm95> наше все
<ELvsUniSoft> странно, установил (mint-овским менеджером программ), но не могу найти в меню (видимо без оболочки). в терминале "weechat: команда не найдена"
<artus> да вы там извращенцы :)
<artus> и ваще, винтоводы идут чатитцо в свой чатик :D
<artus> табом пользуйся
<artus> *м
<artus> хотя у минтоводов то и чатика нет :D
<ELvsUniSoft> не выгоняйте мну ;(
<artus> да никто тя не выгоняет :)
<artus> хотя лучше уж минт чем стоковая бубунта, тут да
<ELvsUniSoft> а нету оболочки к вичату? )) а то не люблю в командной строке развлекаться хД
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-09-10_00-52-06_shot.png а что тут развлекатцо то?
<ELvsUniSoft> да я просто новичок совсем в линуксе, посоветовали минт, вроде как более-менее переход легче
<artus> а вообще, самая лучшая убунта это дебиан :)
<ELvsUniSoft> жесть....
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, да ладно тебе жесть, все гуд, и плагинок вагон и маленькая тележка
<ELvsUniSoft> не пускает дальше первого экрана )
<ELvsUniSoft> создало бары, загрузило плагины
<ELvsUniSoft> и не принимает то что я пишу (да и что писать то) хД
<ELvsUniSoft> или вичат-курсэс это не то чето
<artus> то, ща манулку дам , один раз настроил и забыл
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<artus> и вообще, учись пользоватцо гуглом
<artus> !weechat
<ubuntuhelp> weechat is answer WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и Lua. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<artus> мм, ничего нового у бота нет :)
<ELvsUniSoft> ))
<UNIm95> !Pidgin
<ubuntuhelp> Instant Messenger клиент Pidgin (ранее Gaim) поддерживает MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk и его производных), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC и другие. Смотрите также !Kopete
<artus> копыто то тут каким боком , прям сборка ужоса в одном флаконе :)
<piyavking> Добрая ночь. Никто не подскажет, как в bash: 1) напечатать часть файла от начала до строки, содержащей выражение (не печатая эту строку); 2) напечатать часть файла от строки, содержащей выражение (не печатая эту строку) до конца?
<ELvsUniSoft> спасибо всем, кто сегодня отозвался и помог мне хорошими советами )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-10
<Hanno4ka> ммм, никто не в курсе, что случилсь с блогом ская? пишет, что удален (((
<talkerbox> Вопрос по установке virtualbox в ubuntu 12.04. после обновления выдает http://paste.ubuntu.com/6086767/
<talkerbox> все решения, что я нашел на форумах, мне не помогли почему-то. Очень жду помощи
<oles> talkerbox, а какие решения ты уже опробовал?
<talkerbox> все отсюда http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=137707.0
<talkerbox> Там в принипе сборка всех методов, которые я нарыл, просто в одной теме
<oles> судя по описалову причина похоже в том что что нет хидеров соотеветствующих твоей версии ядра
<oles> сравни то что выдает uname -a с тем какие хидеры у тебя установлены
<oles> uname -r точнее
<talkerbox> $ uname -r выдает
<talkerbox> 3.8.0-30-generic
<talkerbox> а как посмотреть те, которые установлены?
<oles> apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r'
<oles> сами хидеры лежать в /usr/src
<talkerbox> вот вывод ls -l /usr/src/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6086801/
<talkerbox> а вот вывод вашей команды http://paste.ubuntu.com/6086809/
<oles> sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-dkms
<oles> sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<talkerbox> sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-dkms http://paste.ubuntu.com/6086819/
<talkerbox> $ sudo modprobe vboxdrv     FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<oles> talkerbox, а откуда взята новая версия вбокса?
<talkerbox> через центр приложений ставил. потом сносил пару раз и ставил из консоли без добавления других репов.
<oles> talkerbox, попробуй поставить build-essential и снова сделать sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-dkms && sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox
<talkerbox> " поставить build-essential" - не подскажешь комманду, пожалуйста?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> апт-гет инсталл ...
<oles> хохо
<talkerbox> Уже установлена самая новая версия build-essential.
<talkerbox> sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-dkms выдал то же, что и прошлый раз http://paste.ubuntu.com/6086819/
<oles> а последняя команда?
<talkerbox> то же http://paste.ubuntu.com/6086873/
<oles> попробуй его снести и поставить завново sudo apt-get remove virtualbox && sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<oles> если и это не поможет удаляй и ставь с оф сайта, не знаю
<talkerbox> при удалении ошибок не было. при новом инсталле - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6086888/
<talkerbox> пойду на офф. сайт. спасибо за помощь.
<oles> talkerbox, дай поглядеть /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/4.1.12/build/make.log
<talkerbox> секунду
<talkerbox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6086906/
<oles> talkerbox, похоже баг, но вроде его пофиксили уже, читай тут https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1076603
<talkerbox> скачал бинарник с оффсайта - все завелось.
<oles> talkerbox, ну гуд
<talkerbox> oles: спасибо
<oles> это че за жесть
<tagezi> добрый день
<oles> tagezi, hi
<Hanno4ka> добрый)
<SergeyIT> день
<Hanno4ka> по ходу все спят
<Hanno4ka> как всегда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> воркают
<snql> песнь льда и пламени замечательная книга
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/ZkgeAC
<tagezi> морда дибиана, но можно и под убунту так же заточит )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/9g3XDG - тоже с коньками )
<tagezi> фанатики - они такие фанатики http://goo.gl/DjdM9i =))
<oles> я бы к нижней иллюстрации добавил мужика из верхней левой
<tagezi> =)))
<tagezi> http://gnutwoall.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/openbox.png
<tagezi> дебиан с опенбоксом )
<tagezi> стоит 3 браузера, 3 музыкальных проигрывателя, эт прям на панельке )
<Hanno4ka> http://habrahabr.ru/post/193084/#comment_6705790
<only_you> tagezi: 3 часов не хватает
<only_you> вижу только 2
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<SergeyIT> понг
<Kyshtynbai> мужики, смотрите, есть два источника питания для ноутов, у одного выход 19 вольт и 3.42 ампер, а у другого 19 вольт и 4.74 ампер. Можно ли питать ноутбук для которого идёт второй источник питания от первого? Не поломоаецца ли?
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, померь потребление второго ноута и сделай вывод
<tagezi> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0910/h_1378830969_2163785_b8b34f4b32.png
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> реконг разобрал гугловские закладки )
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: я в этом не особо понимаю :( . Слушай, а нормально, что бп ноута ощутимо так гудит во время работы?
<[Raiden]> http://forum.guns.ru/forums/icons/forum_pictures/006506/6506129.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: грибы уже поперёк горла стоят.. в воскресение гуляли.. их помоему больше чем черники в этом году
<[Raiden]> может быть ) У нас на рынках полно лисичек и подосиновиков почему-то.
<[Raiden]> А сам я чего-то набрал мало. Наверное не туда поехал )
<snql> а как в скайпе посмотреть список конф, в которых я учавствую
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, как-то гудящих не встречал (
<Kinder-Pingvi> кто-то пользуется/пользовался дебианом?)
<andrex> на чан дебиана
<tagezi> Kinder-Pingvi: а если да, то что?
<andrex> он пойдет на дебиан чан или я разозлюсь
<Kinder-Pingvi> да поставил дебиан.. я толком не знаю как менеджер пакетов работает, просто были репозитории, откуда я качал любимые темы, икон паки и прочее..
<Kinder-Pingvi> а теперь на тех репозиториях после добавления самой репы и ключа в апдейте пишет 404 нот фаунд О_о
<tagezi> andrex: да
 * tagezi стянул намордник у andrex
<tagezi> )
 * andrex насмерть загрыз tagezi
<andrex> такова справделивость)
<andrex> Kinder-Pingvi, /j #debian
<tagezi> справедливости нет
<andrex> tagezi,  чувак да это жизнь, просто жизнь, такая :D
<tagezi> я уже 2 часа ищу ман как делать плагины к реконгу.. что угодно лезет, только не пропрагины или не про реконг (
<andrex> гладиш медведя а он тебе скальп снимает)
<baronos> Лучше бы хангаут для убунту тач сделал ;)
<tagezi> причем мне можно даже не пошагово.. просто скажи какие переменные возвращать и куда это положить, остальное сам методом "тык" осилю
<artus> утра
<SergeyIT> раннего
<ELvsUniSoft> приветы )
<AlexGluck> ку
<artus> че тут, тишина и спокойствие? скучно :)
<AlexGluck> Устрой дестрой
<SergeyIT> так офтоп же запрещен (
<artus> пичаль когда по теме и сказать то уже нечего :)
<tagezi> да им есть что сказать по теме.. только за это банят )
<artus> не, ну то что все пичально и так понятно , да и легкий офтоп тут никогда небыл запрещен
<artus> главное же не забывать что легкий, а не тотальный политический срач :)
<tagezi> тут вроде давно о политеке не говорят )
<tagezi> хотя убунта и политика - это одно и тоже теперь )
<artus> угу, такое же г :D
<ELvsUniSoft> хД
<ELvsUniSoft> а чу вы там про убунту? )
<artus> да и если на то пошло, тут уже давно банят ток матершинникоф :)
<artus> tagezi, ты когда на дебиан то перейдеш? :)
<tagezi> artus: я тока нервы испытываю.. кубунту 13.10 гоняю
<SergeyIT> это в смысле на мат перейдет?
<artus> tagezi, а че, в 13й кубунте сьедобности прибавилось?
<tagezi> нет, пока только сломали всё что работало
<artus> хотя по идее кубунта единственная сьедобная должна быть по причине того что ее не космонафт пилит
<artus> видать без финансирования каноникла кубунтята ваше работать не хотят :)
<tagezi> ну, непомук починили вроде
<tagezi> покрайне мере я его не чую в системе больше хотя не отключал
<artus> его не чинить, его выпилить надо было
<tagezi> сломали управление источниками, причем напроч.. ваще не запускаеться теперь.. и сломали реконг, так что половина интернета теперь его аварийно завершает )))
<artus> кстати, в 3.10 ядре отломаные сетевые карточки не починили?
<tagezi> эм.. я не читал про ядро.. а карточка у меня всегда работала
<tagezi> это наверное лучше к андрексу, он вроде гонял её ..
<artus> да у меня тоже работала, пока 3.9 не приехало
<artus> ладно, ща посмотримс, обноски только доставятцо
<AlexGluck> а я на 3.8 и не собираюсь обновлять
<artus> нет у меня 3.8, есть 3.2 и сразу 2.9-1
<artus> *3
<tagezi> у меня 3.11.0-5-generic
<tagezi> короче.. у меня только мат, если обсуждать кубунту и их документацию.. убунту я давно не видел уже...
<tagezi> хотя если учитывать, что я 2 дня сношался с флешем на реконге, то реально можно было поставить деб
<artus> хм, чето или я по ходу не то наконфигурил с модулем к сетевой, и надо было мне называетцо заморочитцо на ныте про недоступную фирмварю ... или ядро как то раком собрано
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, вобщем запомни одно, если чето работает, и даже кто то гдето ругаетцо на мифические ошибки - не лезь и не трож :D
<ELvsUniSoft> о_О
<ELvsUniSoft> спасибо за совет, почтенный гуру )
<SergeyIT> а на чьих же ошибках тогда учиться?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: убунты не всегда вызывают восстрог после нескольких месяцев от релиза. А ты начал до. )
<artus> ммм, а чего, 12.10 у когото восторг вызывает?
<artus> как то она после 11й уже ничего не вызывает :)
<[Raiden]> 12.10 у меня лично работала ок.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере без юнити\гном.
<bosyi> кто то недавно добавлял принтер HP  в убунте 13.04?
<artus> а щас ты на венде?
<artus> даже скай который кричал что юнити спасет мир на венду свалил, вот че бунта с людьми то делает ))
<[Raiden]> у меня есть мфу от хп. Но он просто работает.
<[Raiden]> Косяки могут зависеть от моделей вполне.
<artus> да цупс вроде демократичен к хп
<bosyi> меня интересует установка драйвера. я просто баг накатал на launchpad. и видимо пока кто то не нажмет affects to me на него даже не посмотрят
<[Raiden]> Я кстати , может тоже срулю. У меня есть некотоыре позывы пожить в 8.1 и определиться.
<[Raiden]> но пока этот вопрос 50на50
<[Raiden]> и времени нет )
<[Raiden]> Касаемо юнити, могу сказать что её даже бесплатно брать и внедрять в свои дистры никто особо не торопится.   Как некая среда для линукс или даже юникс лайк вообще она не существует.
<[Raiden]> Но если вас ничего кроме убунты не интересует, то можете пользоваться и поддерживать )
<bosyi> удобно, че
<bosyi> слушайте, если у меня кто то стырит секретный ключ от входа на ssh сервер, он фактически тоже сможет зайти на него?
<bosyi> чем тогда это безопаснее?
<SergeyIT> bosyi: это читал? http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH
<bosyi> читал документацию на help.ubuntu.ru, это не читал. прочитаю
<snql> а как в скайпе посмотреть список конф, в которых я учавствую
<ELvsUniSoft> не подскажете, устанавливаю вайн из распакованного tar.bz2. в РидМи написано сначала ./configure потом make
<ELvsUniSoft> при ./configure после нескольких успешно выполненых операций выдает: checking for cpp... cpp               checking whether gcc -m32 works... no                  configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries.
<SergeyIT> у тебя 64 бит ОС?
<ELvsUniSoft> не пойму, какие 32-битные библиотеки нужны.... может это моя система х64 не подходит, надо х32?
<ELvsUniSoft> угу
<SergeyIT> посмотри в вики, где то должно быть что ставить
<[Raiden]> ELvsUniSoft: набери sudo apt-get build-dep wine , потом попробуй собрать ещё раз.
<SergeyIT> лучше поставить виндоуз
<[Raiden]> адназначна. К тому же 8.1 утекла уже.
<[Raiden]> ))
<ELvsUniSoft> [Raiden]: мне просто надо именно версию 1.5.29.... на деб-пакета на офф сайте не нашел. или это оно соберет из скачанного архива?
<[Raiden]> ELvsUniSoft: оно только установит зависимости которые требует пакет из репа.
<[Raiden]> это не всегда все требуемые зависимости когда речь о другой версии, но позволяет обычно меньше париться.
<[Raiden]> *требует сборка пакета из репа.
<ELvsUniSoft> [Raiden]: ругается. "Вы должны заполнить sources.list, поместив туда URI источников пакетов" чет я совсем запутался
<[Raiden]> Хм, ну тогда слушай другие советы, либо зайди в источники приложений через тот же центр приложений
<[Raiden]> и понаставь там все галки в источниках
<[Raiden]> а.. нет, вру )
<[Raiden]> видимо твой вайн не из репов поставлен
<[Raiden]> твоя версия вайна т.е.
<ELvsUniSoft> ну, свой предыдущий вайн я удалил, чтоб поставить нужную мне верси
<ELvsUniSoft> версию
<[Raiden]> тогда надо подключить реп с winehq или вручную доставлять всё что требуется.
<[Raiden]> Хм
<ELvsUniSoft> скачал нужную версию с http://sourceforge.net/projects/wine/files/Source/
<ELvsUniSoft> но не могу сконфигурить
<SergeyIT> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<[Raiden]> попробуй набери sudo apt-get build-dep wine1.5
<[Raiden]> я уже забыл каково это ) в 2013 году вообще ничего не собирал.
<ELvsUniSoft> Вы должны заполнить sources.list, поместив туда URI источников пакетов ---- все то же (
<[Raiden]> для себя т.е. Для кого-то тут собирал )
<ELvsUniSoft> )
<[Raiden]> ELvsUniSoft: странно )
<SergeyIT> зачем собирать то?
<tagezi> для меня переодически собираешь ))
<tagezi> в дебки..
<[Raiden]> ELvsUniSoft:   sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa  ; sudo apt-get update
<[Raiden]> и потом поставь пакет wine1.5
<[Raiden]> может и правда потянет их версия
<[Raiden]> а если нет, то соберешь
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], я же ссылку дал - там все написано
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Ну , у меня нету времени ждать развития событий )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], не поощряй лентяев
<ELvsUniSoft> Получено 1 758 kБ за 14с (126 kБ/c)           Чтение списков пакетов… Готово
<ELvsUniSoft> а ставить пакет командой sudo apt-get build-dep wine1.5 ?
<[Raiden]> ELvsUniSoft: не, sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], видишь, ему лень даже посмотреть
<[Raiden]> и потом пробуй игру с ним пустить.
<SergeyIT> да чего там - фотошоп сразу
<[Raiden]> cs6 кстати пускается.
<tagezi> раньше не пускался.. нужно было длл доставлять
<tagezi> а ваще серёга прав.. нужно маны читать.. бида-бида когда манов нет (
<SergeyIT> хотя бы форум смотреть http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=204682.0
<ELvsUniSoft> SergeyIT:  ну почему вы так сразу нападаете? (( я всего неделю-две в линуксе, ничего не понимаю ( пока пытаюсь как могу осваиваться.... просто иногда лучше довериться знающему человеку, чем портить все кривыми руками (
<SergeyIT> скучно, потому что (. А зачем вайн через 2 недели использования линукса?
<ELvsUniSoft> чтоб ыобеспечить плавный переход с винды. в частности, любимая игрушка под винду ток написана :"(
<[Raiden]> ELvsUniSoft: Он у нас филосов. Любит рассуждать что правильно , а что нет.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ...и давать советы которы не приводят к конечному результату.
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: надеюсь не сильно задвинул )
<SergeyIT> нормально, но "старый ворчун" будет правильнее )
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> ELvsUniSoft, дуалбут оптимальнее - меньше плясок с бубном
<snql> а как в скайпе посмотреть список конф, в которых я учавствую
<SergeyIT> snql, давно бы в гугле нашел
<snql> SergeyIT: не нахожу
<[Raiden]> а я даже не в курсе что там конфы есть
<ELvsUniSoft> а в линуксовском наверное никак
<SergeyIT> я тоже )
<ELvsUniSoft> SergeyIT:  дуалбут, я так понимаю, Вы имеете в виду 2 операционки.... пока что есть, но не устраивает. хотелось бы избежать перезапусков компьютера, да и дело в том, что клиент этой самой игры почти всегда включен, и не хотелось бы постоянно сидеть под винд
<ELvsUniSoft> ой
<ELvsUniSoft> интересный перенос получился )
<SergeyIT> будешь так длинно писать, за перенос (мало ли какое слово получится) и бан можно заработать )
<ELvsUniSoft> хы ))
<ELvsUniSoft> например перенос слова "употре[-]блять"?
<SergeyIT> тсс... враг не дремлет
<ELvsUniSoft> да лан, я не буйный ((( (не хватает здесь смайлов)
<SergeyIT> :(
<SergeyIT> а какой клиент?
<ELvsUniSoft> xchat
<SergeyIT> в нем нет смайлов? Смени
<ELvsUniSoft> настройкой но занимался, но смею предположить, что нету
<SergeyIT> клиента смени... хотя дело привычки
<ELvsUniSoft> вчера хотел сменить клиент (т.к. показалось неудобным, что крайне трудно обратиться к пользователю в общем чате, т.е. надо переключать раскладку, вбивать первые буквы ника и т.д.)
<ELvsUniSoft> но чето не нашел ничего ((
<ELvsUniSoft> мне посоветовали вичат, но я не готов пока чатиться в терминале хД
<artus> а слабо переклчение раскладки на капс повесить?
<[Raiden]> Я пользусь kvirc для irc. И в лине и в винде.
<SergeyIT> я pidgin пользую
<SergeyIT> он и а аське работает
<SergeyIT> хотя, это от лени, в 2008 настроил, так и использую
<ELvsUniSoft> переключение раскладки капсом крайне непривычно ((( да и все-равно, удобнее нажать на нужный ник, чем переключать раскладку и вписывать первые буквы ника. хотя, мб кому-то легче лишних 5 клавиш нажать на клаве, чем тянуться к мышке
<artus> переключение по капсу крайне удобно, а непривычность пропадает через пару часов в чатике)
<ELvsUniSoft> спасибо за совет... попробую... может и вправду свыкнется-слюбится. капс то в принципе никогда не использую
<artus> эммм, жамкнуть 3 клавиши всяко проще чем тянутцо к мыше и искать куда на ник жикнуть)
<[Raiden]> я давно привык к alt+шифт
<artus> кстати в вичате автокомплит по последнему буквонику срабатывает, соответственно надо всего лиш раскладка, буква таб жамкнуть)
<ELvsUniSoft> не, ну эт если уже в глазах двоится, тогда трудно найти, куда жамкнуть мышкой )
<artus> нафига мышка если ELvsUniSoft проще чем кудато тянутцо
<artus> :))
<ELvsUniSoft> ))
<artus> минус переключения раскладки по капсу только один, в форточках путаюсь, когда доводитцо раз в недельку в них залезть :)
 * SergeyIT со страхом думает, что может придется что то в винде делать (
<ELvsUniSoft> может я опять туплю.... но здесь ответа нету? http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-bugs/2012-June/326577.html
<[Raiden]> ELvsUniSoft: пишет что ставил вайн 1.5 как выше и ie7 через вайнтрикс
<[Raiden]> и получил сообщение про какой-то баг
<ELvsUniSoft> ну это я понял. не понял только сути данной страницы. просто сообщение о баге?
<[Raiden]> хз, надо смотреть что написан одо и после )
<ELvsUniSoft> лан, на сегодня наверное хватит ))
<[Raiden]> у меня плохо с английским
<ELvsUniSoft> тоже не хочет ставится ие7 вайнтриксом ((
<ELvsUniSoft> ночь уже, может завтра ума прибавится хД попробую еще завтра )
<SergeyIT> там же ссылка http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21947
<SergeyIT> и далее ссылка на следующий баг )
<ELvsUniSoft> матрешка ))
<SergeyIT> и для платформы х86
<SergeyIT> лучше дуалбут или gameless
<SergeyIT> а ие точно не нужен
<[Raiden]> в вайне идут сносн окосмические рейнджеры.
<ELvsUniSoft> дуалбут, это 2 установленные ОС всмысле?
<SergeyIT> да
<ELvsUniSoft> писал выше, что не устраивает такое ((
<ELvsUniSoft> т.к. игрушка нужна в запуске практически 24\7, а в это время в винде сидеть не хочется
<SergeyIT> тогда 2 компа )
<ELvsUniSoft> а по поводу, что не нужен ие -- там игрушка его использует каким-то образом для того, чтоб тянуть новости с сайта в окно игры
<ELvsUniSoft> 2 компа.... спасибо ))
<SergeyIT> жуть
<ELvsUniSoft> проблемма решена хД
<ELvsUniSoft> да, 2 компа это хорошо, но хотелось бы использовать один, учитывая, что по параметрам он должен вполне удовлетворять мои требования
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> artus: походу какие-то заплатки сделали для ядра.. куча маленьких карнельчиков прискакало )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-11
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<oles> народ кто знает гденить есть официальный трудовой и празднечный календари для разных стран? в частности для россии
<andrex> праздники зло
<andrex> гугл тебя спасет)
<oles> да не я вот смотрю на календарь который встроен в кеды и меня както уже напрягает видеть там праздники американцев хочу переделать чтоб это настраивлось
<Sacri> а тогда подскажите мне вот что:
<Sacri> в /var/log/mail.log я вижу отправку письма с сервера раз в десять минут а определённый адрес
<Sacri> как найти то, что это письмо отправляет?
<Sacri> в кроне пусто
<oles> там же вроде должен какойто идентификатор отображаться
<Sacri> там отображается идентификатор, только вот фиг знает, где по нему искать отправителя
<Sacri> там ubuntu-1204-prescise-64-minimal, который хецнер туда записал
<andrex> куда шлет то?
<andrex> хотябы
<oles> andrex, можешь попробовать логировать запуск всех процессов и попытаться выявить запуск того что может отправкой заниматься
<Sacri> а хотя может я и тупая
<Sacri> крон же сам по себе шлёт почту на юзер@домен
<Sacri> вот там и получается так
<oles> ты все со своим постфиксом мучаешься
<Sacri> домен-то указан настоящий, а не локалхост
<Sacri> нет, это таки крон
<Sacri> постфикс работает как часы
<oles> крон тоже )
<Sacri> крон работает как песочные, постфикс как атомные
<oles> Sacri, ну что почитала книжку то?
<andrex> oles, запросто, man tcpdump wireshark
<oles> andrex, че
<Sacri> в процессе
<andrex> 17:18:21           oles | andrex, можешь попробовать логировать запуск всех процессов и попытаться выявит
<oles> andrex, да это я не тебе вобще писал
<tagezi> oles: странно.. у меня показывает российские празники
<oles> tagezi, а выходные?
<tagezi> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0911/h_1378894210_4927541_771eb8c726.png
<oles> tagezi, ну это праздники а интересно чтоб производственный календарь есть или нет? покажи январь плз
<tagezi> насколько я понимаю.. для россии производственный календарб не реально сделать.. если только вручную всё вбивать
<tagezi> что-то у меня ваще не гуглиться про кде-празники (
<tagezi> всякая фигня вылазит..
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> гугл наверное обидился что на хром забил и теперь мстит мне )
<D4rkmist> АЛоха пионЭры!!
<D4rkmist> какжизнЪ молодой??
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> ты чо мне ed то зажал, железка дряхлая? о_О
<Hanno4ka> веселимся, мальчики?
<tagezi> да, вот поменял себе локаль, теперь меня ботя не узнаёт.. буковки мне зажимает (
 * Sacri ненавидит директадмина
 * tagezi отдал Sacri топор
<Sacri> делаешь в нём субдомен ххх.домен.ру, а он кидает на ввв.домен.ру/ххх
<Sacri> и хрен знает почему
<Sacri> и там ессно 404
<Sacri> вместо того, что надо
<Sacri> убила бы за такие костыли
 * Sacri взяла топор у tagezi и пошла резать
<tagezi> а я вчера себе почти настроил QtCreator что бы он компилил кде )) теперь можно баги самому исправлять.. если савсем тошно будет )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/DzLj7K красатень
<Hanno4ka> Sacri: это не костыль, это фича
<tagezi> сказал жабапрогер )
<Hanno4ka> вот довече столкнулась с одной проблемой
<andrex> жаба сьела память?
<Hanno4ka> гуглила до посинения, всё, что нашла - только 2 форума, где спросили и без ответа. спросила и я - ввела в ступор даже профессионального разработчика
<Hanno4ka> а всё почему? а всё потому, что это был чисто майкросовтовский фреймворк. в итоге пришлось перед тимлидом разводить руками, мол хрен его знает
<Hanno4ka> а вы на жабу ругаетесь, тут хоть тоже глючные фреймворки, но их хоть пропатчить можно
<tagezi> andrex: она на каком говорит?
<baronos> хто не жадный дайте libasound.so
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: тебе что непонятного перевести?
<tagezi> baronos: это что такое?
 * Sacri призывает несравнивать мыло с шилом
<baronos> файл в lib вроде как
<Sacri> *не сравнивать
<Hanno4ka> сошка - типа дллки
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: [14:13:13] начни от сюда ))
<tagezi> baronos: что это такое по признаку я знаю.. и даже догадываюсь что как-то с музыкой связано )
<baronos> ну вот его на какой нить фалообменник и мне ссыль))
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: сорь, немного опечаталсь, правильно "давеча"
<tagezi> щас если найдёт
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%87%D0%B0
<tagezi> baronos: ты на андройде опять, что ли?
<baronos> tagezi: ну я на нем всегда :)
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: Серёг, заканчивай меня ссылками закидывать, русские слова я знаю )
<tagezi> baronos: там апт-гет не поставить? )
<baronos> tagezi: зачем он? тут и без него отлично. ну если только убунту тач поставить, то там апт есть)
<tagezi> тебе именно .so ?
<tagezi> есть ещё .so.2 и .so.2.0.0.0 =)
<Hanno4ka> они симлинки в основном
<Hanno4ka> только одно из них - сам файл
<tagezi> странно как-то.. ща другим способом попробуем
<D4rkmist> парни:? руби кодеры есть??
<baronos> лююбой
<D4rkmist> барон?
<baronos> че?
<D4rkmist> помогите gsub -> Arraay ошиббка
<D4rkmist> говорит немогу гсабу к масиву прикрутить((
<tagezi> baronos: http://yadi.sk/d/PTorPWCv96B3n
<tagezi> только такая есть, остальное всё ссылки
<D4rkmist> любаСаунд ))
<baronos> tagezi: спасибо)
<tagezi> установил себе кастыль, теперь тебе либы из бубунты нужно тырить )
<tagezi> а я всегда говорил.. вот какую систему не ставишь, всёравно в итоге убунту получиться ))
<Hanno4ka> угу, даже из 8 винды
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0911/h_1378899556_9673191_84a6d3c46a.png
<tagezi> локаль сменил в кубунте ))
<[Raiden]> на финскую чтоли?
<tagezi> не, я могу ещё понять D в степени 3/4  но причем тут ?????????????
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, на английскую
<[Raiden]> в утф должны видеться знаки по идее.
<tagezi> нифига не видит
<tagezi> и не могу русские папки/файлы создавать
<tagezi> чото я натворил не то
<Sacri> это 1252 в утф
<[Raiden]> вмваре плейер 6 вышел, с поддержкой вин8.1 и последних линей.
<Sacri> показывает утф, но на самом деле там 1252
 * Sacri таких граблей не видела со времён грабельный войн
<tagezi> грабельных
<tagezi> блин.. сложные слова нужно писать правельно, их же читать приходиться (
<Sacri> ага
 * tagezi ребут
 * Hanno4ka всегда думала, что читать надо все слова
<[Raiden]> Я попробовал с консоли изменить локал ьс помощью export LANG=en_GB.utf8 и потом запустить делфьин. У меня вот что вышло:
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0911/h_1378900038_8947425_c774293a5c.png
<tagezi> не, там что-то слетело.. потому что ещё и к терминал стал какойто белый (
<[Raiden]> на шоте ещё эррор от вмваре видно. Это обновление у них тупое от юзера, не даёт запрос админа ,а просот пишет , что фиг поставлюсь.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Ты выплёскиваеш ьна канал какой-то негатив от юза беты, а люди читают и будут думать что в убунте так и есть. Реально при смене локали в кде видно русский текст.
<[Raiden]> короче нужен канал ubuntu-ru+1 )
<[Raiden]> К сожалению на хубунту, кубунту ру нет смысла разбредаться, когда всего 40 чел
<Hanno4ka> у меня как-то были запарки с локалью. поставила белорусскую посмотреть. потом меняла обратно ра русскую, вылезли траблы какие-то, уже не помню
<tagezi> эм.. а почему у тебя в дельфине меню на русском?
<Hanno4ka> выкашивала и так и эдак и во всех позах
<[Raiden]> а в кде язоковый модуль ещё есть, он как бы отдельно от смены локали )
<Hanno4ka> полностью снесла белорусскую локаль, всё что нашла под чистую
<Hanno4ka> а в итоге дата всё равно на белорусском осталась. так и сижу
<tagezi> и где он меняеться?
<Hanno4ka> вывод - не трогайте локаль в убунте. указывайте, что хотите приустановке и не трогайте больше
<[Raiden]> сек
<[Raiden]> ну там же где и локаль. вкладка страна задаёт её по идее , а вкладка языки - эт язык ифейса.
<[Raiden]> наверное
<[Raiden]> этот диалог немного переработан с тех пор как я туда лазил
<[Raiden]> в целом, тест не совсем хороший, т.к. я глобально не переключился получается на энг. )
<tagezi> а я переключился..
<oles> Hanno4ka, серег?
<oles> о_О
<[Raiden]> глобально это можно сделать в sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup или руками через /etc/default/locale
<Hanno4ka> oles: что?
<oles> Hanno4ka, это ты чтоль Серега?
<Hanno4ka> oles: да, я
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: вас там двое или раздвоение личности? Может подключаться одновременно 2 раза к серверу с разными никами?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> квирк и почти любой клиент позволяет.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тебе не кажеться, что можно тогда и опенбокс юзать?
<Hanno4ka> !Hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Назойливый женомужчина по имени Сергей. Живет в Беларуси. Кодит на жабе. Характер скверен. Не женат.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: может быть. Но в кде глобальной смены нет, там на уровне юзера меняется.
<oles> майн гот
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я сдела )
<[Raiden]> вроде
<tagezi> и теперь ловлю глюки
<Hanno4ka> oles: а ты хто будешь?
<[Raiden]> вывод locale что пишет?
<tagezi> короче ладно, у тебя другая версия и ты никогда этим не запарился.. получаеться флуд на канале, причем ваще бесмысленный
<oles> Hanno4ka, боюсь ко мне столь модного описалова не предусмотрено
<[Raiden]> или даже нет. Сравни локали из команты locale  и текстом locale -a - там точно такая есть?
<tagezi> она мне исо понавтыкала(
<[Raiden]> ну вот и причина
<[Raiden]> как-то ты хреново локаль сменил.
<[Raiden]> и кде отобрает всё соотв.
<[Raiden]> жает*
<tagezi> я через гуи менял
<tagezi> нафига мне гуи, если ими не пользоваться
<[Raiden]> ну короче я не знаю как ты менял ) либо показывай как , либо фиг с ним.
<[Raiden]> ну значит второе.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: показый как менял
<tagezi> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0911/h_1378901520_3655268_a3d7395ce9.png
<tagezi> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0911/h_1378901554_4630794_b195a152aa.png
<[Raiden]> выбери та м же сша или энг глобал.
<[Raiden]> ты выбрал англию , они вполне могут использовать изо стандарт
<[Raiden]> а ты просто не знал об этом, но виновато кде
<[Raiden]> или смени в дпкг и выбери системную.
<[Raiden]> en_GB.utf8
<[Raiden]> или en_US.utf8
<[Raiden]> хотя наверное виновато ) Надо более подробный диалог.
<[Raiden]> Кстати, при установке это происходит вполне себе глобально и в гуи.
<Hanno4ka> подробные диалоги для юзверей, а в линухе сидят одниодмины/программеры, они и так все знают, где какая кнопочка что жделает
<oles> Hanno4ka, это ты о чем
<[Raiden]> в целом да, это диалог для адванцед юзера. Обычный выбрал локаль при установке.
<[Raiden]> обычному вообще не надо ходить в системсеттингс
<Hanno4ka> oles: да так, о своем, брутально-мужском )))
<oles> Hanno4ka, охх
<[Raiden]> oles: их там двое или больше?
<oles> Hanno4ka, ??
<tagezi> обычному юзеру никогда не известо что в голову придёт.. поэтому, когда делаешь программу 90% времени уделяешь защите от дурака
<oles> [Raiden], женщина и мужчина в одной сущности судя по описанию так что не меньше двух
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> точнее от идиота, потому что он обязательно сделает такое, что всё сломается.. и если этой защиты нет, то програмер - быдлокодер
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну линукс таков.  Пиши багрепорт или сам переделывай.
<tagezi> я и так и то и то делаю
<[Raiden]> в гномах ещё проблемней. В убунте вроде свой диалог выбора языков в юнити.
<Hanno4ka> в каждом человеке есть как мужская, так и женская сущность. просто в разных пропорциях. а у познавших дзен - в гармонии, поэтому им не нужны ни мужья, ни жены
<[Raiden]> там для смены ифейса или раскладки может понадобиться gsettings
<tagezi> специально мебе отладочные символы поставил на всё что у меня стоит.. и оно вообще есть.. и настроил систему что бы дописавыть что нужно
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka:
<tagezi> в гноме в стоке всё делаеться
<oles> tagezi, кстати я так понял эти символы существуют далеко не для всех пакетов так?
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: это верно, но большинство людей в конце концов определяются кто они есть )
<tagezi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<Hanno4ka> [Green]: слушаю
<oles> Hanno4ka, только гармония только хардкор
<[Raiden]> А с тобой как-то всё печальней.
<Hanno4ka> ой, не тому
<tagezi> oles: угу.. для очень многих особо глючных их нет
<oles> tagezi, ну я бы не назвал постфикс особо глючным, однако для него я не нашел их
<tagezi> например для непомука их нет (
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: вот не надо, со мной все вполне прекрасно ^_^
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ты чего-то опять путаешь. В твоём линке команды меняющие глобально локаль и нету ничего о гноме.
<[Raiden]> локале-ген никак часть гнома
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: ))
<tagezi> халасо, я путаю.. пойду со своей разбираться
<[Raiden]> самый короткий путь как поменять командами я уже называл, в общем
<D4rkmist> ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а где в кде меняеться раскладка? ну.. не хочу я utf хочу iso
<[Raiden]> В общем погуглил. Большинство советов про гном, советуют менять локаль все системы в /etc , либо советчики такие не особо сведущие, либо я частичн оправ, что в гноме с этим ещё тяжелее.
<tagezi> в глобалном маштабе?
<[Raiden]> всей*
<[Raiden]> tagezi: устройства ввода, клавиатура
<tagezi> а поанглийски? :D
<[Raiden]> input devices
<[Raiden]> you learn english? )
<[Raiden]> мой кстати совсем плохой. Особенно когда речь о временах, артиклях и т.д.
<tagezi> в артиклях все путаются.. ктоме того чейчас идут новые веяния что иногда их перестают пользовать
<[Raiden]> по ходу это влияние глоализации и того что есть те кому лень учить :) Им потом придётся вместо них придумывать склонения и окончания.
<[Raiden]> частичн ошутка.
<tagezi> не.. не придёться.. они другую функцию творят
<tagezi> будет как с have get.. оно пропало никто и не заметил
<[Raiden]> У меня кстати с языками тоже проблема, но в вин8.1. Я поставил энг версию, и русский лип. И переключил глобально на русский.
<tagezi> нету там раскладки, пойду бак репорт писать очередной.. дивайсы падают когда тачпад открываешь
<[Raiden]> но в метро новости спорта и т.д. остались на инглише.
<[Raiden]> такие дела.
<[Raiden]> ну как нету )
<tagezi> дай скрин
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0911/h_1378903667_2759783_be97c35230.png
<tagezi> чото я совсем туплю (
<tagezi> что нужно там нажать что бы стало всё хорошо? тоесть UTF8
<[Raiden]> в раскладках то? Я даже не знаю. Скорее всего ничто.  Это от локали зависит. Либ оя тоже не знаю.  У меня небыл ов лине отличных от кой8р и утф локалей.
<[Raiden]> с изо это на форум.
<Sacri> оно у тебя же и было утф8, вроде
<Sacri> у тебя кодировка в названиях была неправильная
<tagezi> [15:37:54] <tagezi> [Raiden]: а где в кде меняеться раскладка? ну.. не хочу я utf хочу iso
<tagezi> эх
<Sacri> переименовывать надо
<tagezi> ладна
<[Raiden]> Sacri: нет, у него изо кодировка.
<tagezi> зато бакрепорт на сломаную штуку напишу
<Sacri> ну в любом случае проблема в том, что в названиях одна, а отображается как другая
<tagezi> всё польза от всей этой фигни
<[Raiden]> Sacri: да, названия в утф.
<Sacri> я бы примонтировала раздел с указанием кодировки и скопировала бы всё на другой, нормальный
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере все кроме того где одни вопросы.
<Sacri> точно утф?
<Sacri> а не похожи
<tagezi> Sacri: праблема в том, что зачем-то кде ставить по умолчанию исо вместо утф8
<Sacri> утф в исо, вроде, подругому выглядит
<Sacri> а так как раз исо в утф выглядела, вроде
<[Raiden]> Sacri: ты 1251 и изо англискую не путаешь?
<Sacri> я не анализировала покачто
<tagezi> ну у меня явно руский утф8.. вы меня видете.. английский явно исо - это говорит сама локаль
<[Raiden]> Sacri: тогда займись анализом. А этот вопрос уже решен )
<Sacri> у /me сегодня выходной
<[Raiden]> tagezi: мы тебя видим, т.к. в твоём клиенте ирц может быть настроен утф. И есть переключатель раскладки на русский.
<tagezi> у меня он везде есть и в реконге тоже
<[Raiden]> реконк это вообще браузер. Там по умолчанию автодетект.
<[Raiden]> он выберают ту кодировку, коотрая описана в хтмл коде страницы.
<[Raiden]> по умолч
<[Raiden]> Если выбереш ьизо - будут те же кракозябры
<oles> ох
<oles> чертовы перебои с електроэнергией
<tagezi> [Raiden]: если тебе интересно http://kubuntu.ru/node/11287 мой случай
<tagezi> мне помогло
<[Raiden]> тагези реально мыслит как какой-то кодер. Вся его фигня с кодировками лечится за 30 секунд выбором кодировки en_GB
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> tagezi: так это первое что я тебе предложил )
<tagezi> нет, ниже читай
<[Raiden]> [16:00:50] [[Raiden]]глобально это можно сделать в sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup или руками через /etc/default/locale
<tagezi> блин.. тебе реально не интересно.. прости
<tagezi> больше не домагаюсь
<[Raiden]> да , как-то не очень интересно.
<[Raiden]> бетаюзеры блин
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: если локали отсутствуют  их можно пересоздать утилитой locale-gen , того хавту с сайта убунты хватит.
<[Raiden]> У меня ест ь14.10 и там такой проблемы нет.
<[Raiden]> 13.10
<tagezi> nano ~/.kde/env/setlocale.sh
<[Raiden]> Я думал проблема в твоём выборе юнайтед кингдом
<tagezi> export LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<tagezi> export LANGUAGE=ru:en
<tagezi> Это единственное что мне помогло
<tagezi> а твоё шаманство в топку
<[Raiden]> какое шаманство )
<tagezi> только вместа нано кате был
<[Raiden]> ты сдела костыль, вместо команд из офиц руководства
<[Raiden]> и говоришь что я шаман
<tagezi> твоя команда не работала.. при перезагрузке менялось всё назад
<tagezi> или ты меня за идиота тут держишь?
<tagezi> и типа я в консоли работать не умебю?
<[Raiden]> Уже начинаю. После выполнения команды надо было сказать о том чот происходит. А ты даже не сказал что выполнил её.
<tagezi> да тебе говори не говри.. ты упрёшься в своё.. и помоему даже не читаешь что тебе пишут
<[Raiden]> ок, вопрос закрыт. Он всёравно далёк от текущей версии
<[Raiden]> ты бетаюзер, котоырй не слышит что ему пишут )
<[Raiden]> в чате обратная свзяь должа быть. Откуда я знаю что ты выполнял
<[Raiden]> связь*
<[Raiden]> теперь уже очевидно что  , что-от поломали, что должно читать текущие настройки локали.
<tagezi> то что у человека 13.04 побарабану )
<tagezi> хотя я согласен, все убунто воды бетотестеры
<[Raiden]> мы не обсуждали того человека. Ему как раз дали верыне команды и он потом написа лчто после них происходит.
<[Raiden]> После чег ополучил кастыль
<[Raiden]> что в общем тоже странно, т.к. у всех и так работает )
<[Raiden]> там ещё пишут Это баг такой при выборе Казахстана , возможно такой же баг есть при выборе англии.
<[Raiden]> при выборе россии этого нет )
<tagezi> я понимаю почему артус не любит кде )
<tagezi> хотя для человека который нихрена не понимает в том как работют программы, ты не плохо ориентируешься в компьютере
<[Raiden]> ок, каждый имеет своё мнение )
<[Raiden]> Я не против критики и конечно не эксперт во всём.  Но адназначна я могу решать некотоыре проблемы, если  вижу результат действий, а не молчание.
<[Raiden]> ещё нужно учитывать что я не последний источник в инете.  )
<[Raiden]> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37880
<tagezi> мне интересно как разработчику программого обеспечения, когда делают кубунту, они каждый раз с нуля её пишут?
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0911/h_1378913546_3079404_7556fb94fe.png
 * tagezi ушёл перезагружаться старым добрым четырёхшаговым методом )
<[Raiden]> кнопка эта показывает что что-то обновилось, что требует ребута
<[Raiden]> в прочем не важно )
<tagezi> у кого-то ещё стояла кубунта 13.10 вроде
<tagezi> отзавись )
<[Raiden]>  кроме меня?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0911/h_1378914245_7887828_2fc3b222f4.png - не смог я выявить пробелму с локализацией. Текущая кубунта там со всеми обновлениями.
<[Raiden]> ну всмысле текущая бета
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да.. кроме тебя.. потому что ты даже сейчас не понимаешь в чем баг..
<tagezi> русский у меня тоде нормально работал..
<tagezi> я уже вторую неделю на 13.10 живу
<[Raiden]> у меня по началу шатовская локаль была и папка первая была создана там. Потом я переключил всё на русский.
<[Raiden]> сча выберу средсвами кде великобританию при глобальной русской )
<[Raiden]> моё предположение про выбор англии первоночальное было ошибочным. Т.к. небыло обратной связи и я думал что это единственное что было сделано.
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0911/h_1378914245_7887828_2fc3b222f4.png
<tagezi> зачем 2 раза один и тотже скриншот? про суспензию я думаю девочки и так знают )
<[Raiden]> 1 и тот же по ошибке. http://itmages.ru/image/view/1211969/6d484668
<[Raiden]> про девочек не понял , сорь
<tagezi> ну, у меня так не получилось через гуи.. он мне исо впихнул почему-то.. почему не знаю... и у тебя не полный перевод
<tagezi> половина на руском половина на английской
<[Raiden]> он это кто? Ты знаеш ьчто является причиной появления у тебя изо?
<tagezi> что?
<tagezi> оно это например Закладки, управление
<[Raiden]> ты переключил локаль для юзера в кде на великобританию и у тебя посыпались кракозябры.  Но есть некоотрая вероятность чот была побита локаль конкретно,  данные о локали.
<[Raiden]> Я вот например переключил и у меня не побито и не изо )
<[Raiden]> Ты как программист, даже не пытался понять что происходит.
<tagezi> ) да
<[Raiden]> ну вот и получается что у тебя по умолчанию виновато кде. А может выйти так, что даныне о локали побиты без какого-либо вмешательства кде.
<[Raiden]> конкретно вот тут челвоек пишет вообще про убунту сервер [18:04:20] [[Raiden]]http://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue
<tagezi> баг в кде - виновата кде
<tagezi> то что у тебя получилось - это не значит что баг не в кде
<Sacri> тут инквизитор мимо не крокодил?
<tagezi> не, не крокодил
<Sacri> жаль, а то есть дело к нему
<Sacri> но он что-то пропал
<[Raiden]> баг в кубунте != баг в кде. Соотв лечить их надо не средсвами кде. Если это так.
<[Raiden]> вместо  !=  , больше подойдёт знак котоырй означает не обязательное равенство. Т.к кубунта состоит не только из кде.
<tagezi> в даннос случае именно кде, потому что оно сыпало настройки всей системы
<tagezi> данном*
<Sacri> а лучше в багтреккер кубунты, а они там уже решат, их это баг или в кадэйе переадресовать
<Sacri> ибо баг в кедах == баг в кубунте
 * Sacri пошла спать дальше
<[Raiden]> ну, как может настройщик меняющий локаль чиста у 1 юзера, осыпать настройки системы.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в прочем фиг с ним. Я проверил что всё ок, и успокоился.
<[Raiden]> глхгеарс в вмваре плейере выдаёт всего 130фпс, что как бы маловато. Но эффекты работают.
<Sacri> if user exists echo utf8 > /etc/user/locale else rm -rf / endif
<Sacri> примерно так
<Sacri> индус думал, что оно будет с ошибкой вылетать просто
<Sacri> ну оно и вылетало раньше, а потом кто-то от рута запустил
<[Raiden]> Sacri: интересная теория.
<tagezi> проверил что всё ок и успокоился.. именно поэтому, на одних устройствах стоит андройд (и всё спокойно) на дргих скоро будет стоять вин8 (абсолютно спокойно) )
<tagezi> а в убунте дофига багов торчит - годами
<tagezi> некоторые тянуться ещё с 10.04
<[Raiden]> я имел в виду что всё ок в 13.10 с локалью и русским. Что бы выяснить чот у тебя было не ок, надо бы переставить несколько пакетов или переконфигурить их и пересоздать локали.
<tagezi> казыться я реконг починил
<tagezi> =( нет, не получилось
<tagezi> кстати, а извесно как хром к своему паперадэшу обращаеться?
<tagezi> можно в хромиум паперфлеш зафигачить?
<[Raiden]> это я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> было бы интересно этот флэш прифигачить к фф )
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html
<Scrimmer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oDAw7vW7H0c
<[Raiden]> 8 во многом лучше как пользвоательская ос. И вообещ многие пробелмы обходятся с опытом. В общем я признаю что там лучше\проще жить чем в кубунте )
<[Raiden]> линукс всё ещё можно использовать тольк оесли он может покрыть поставленные задачи.
<Scrimmer> опаньки
<Scrimmer> что я вижу
<Scrimmer> 8 удобнее линухи?)
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: есть масса факторов говорящих об этом. Надо быть хотя бы немного объективным )
<Scrimmer> я не спорю, по большей мере винда поудобней будет, ибо она делалась для обычных пользователей
<[Raiden]> по сути юзеру надо готовое решение или такое которое ему интересно копать (процент гигков от общей массы крайне мал) . Либо юзеру платят и он просто использует то за что платят.
<[Raiden]> ну или как-то так. Я например в прошлом году работал на вин хп.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо.. поковыряем.. возможно можно будет его в реконг подпихнуть..  по поводу фф - это к разрабам.. не понятно что они теляться.. фф сообщесто разрабов больше чем кубунтовское
<[Raiden]> если получится - крикни ) Не будем ссориться из-за 1 бага )
<Scrimmer> блин
<Scrimmer> а не
<Scrimmer> все впоряде
<tagezi> кстати.. тут кто-то офтопил дня 2 назал про флешь и интеловские карты и всё такое
<tagezi> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/adobe-flash-player-hardware.html
<tagezi> наверное, у меня вкомпьютере живёт маленький гномик, который бегает по компьютеру и ломает програмки
<[Raiden]> с артусом общался?
<[Raiden]> вот и передалось. Теперь кде не будет работать.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> кде то тут причем
<tagezi> у меня в хромиуме строки нет ажресной
<tagezi> д*
<[Raiden]> Ну это шутка.
<[Raiden]> может это окно веб-приложение, типа как я показывал с реконком
<[Raiden]> как ещё там эту строку убрать - не знаю )
<tagezi> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0911/h_1378922062_5849413_8ba22a1695.png
<tagezi> гугл в реконге сума сходит.. часть по русски, часть по английски, остальное он решил на шведском и финском печатать )
<tagezi> я говорю.. у  меня в компе гномик бегает ))))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, запусти туда гномиху
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> аххахаа, кеды настолько уг что даже восьмерка кажетцо чудом , однако :)
<Scrimmer> artus: доров
<Scrimmer> andrex: а че ето мы молчим?
<artus> ку
<tagezi> спит человек не мешай
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати.. "Поддержка плагинов (Flash, Java)" .. а где эти плагины в нём живут.. ну, всмысле посмотреть их где можно? только не в консоли, где в консоли живут я и так знаю
<[Raiden]> в хромиуме?
<[Raiden]> или в реконке
<tagezi> реконге
<tagezi> в хроуме там вкладочка в которой удалить/добавить/настроить
<[Raiden]> а я не знаю. Флэш он берёт из /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<[Raiden]> вроде
<UNIm95> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Debian_Swiss_army_knife.jpg
<UNIm95> Мило =)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37889
<tagezi> ну да берёт.. а если у меня алергическая реакия в виде истерического припадака на слово mozilla? мне чо делать?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: искать альтернативную вселенную как Спок.
<[Raiden]> оттуда все браузеры берут кроме хрома.
<[Raiden]> даже опера
<[Raiden]> ну или переписать что-то )
<tagezi> опера от туда берёт?
<[Raiden]> вообще все.
<UNIm95> tagezi: да. они выкинули свой старый движок
<[Raiden]> и оперы со старым движком тоже
<tagezi> эм.. и это свободная система в которой что хочу то и делай
<tagezi> это похоже на: "Если ты хочешь, ты можешь даже летать!"... "Хочу!" ... "Ну, когда отрастишь себе крылья тогда и полетишь"
<tagezi> const QString selector = QL1S("%1[type=\"application/x-shockwave-flash\"]"); <-- вот зачем так делать? а если я не хочу плагин shockwave? =))
<ELvsUniSoft> подскажите пожалуйста, после удаления PlayOnLinux и Wine остались папки .PlayOnLinux и .wine в домашней папке. это нормально и их можно вручную удалить? или все же это признак того, что удалилось не все?
<[Raiden]> ELvsUniSoft: можно.
<[Raiden]> из хомпапки ничего не чистится при удалении пакетов.
<ELvsUniSoft> спасибо )
<[Raiden]> есть 1 чистилка bleachbit , удаляющая часть хлама, но не такой как выше.
<ELvsUniSoft> а какой хлам?
<[Raiden]> ну временные файлы, кэши браузера, кэши иконок и т.д.
<ELvsUniSoft> ммм... спасибо )
<[Raiden]> сам посмотри. Будет страшно\не понравится - удалишь )
<ELvsUniSoft> а не подскажете, как правильно удалять программы? например вайн пришлось удалять через синоптик по поиску wine. кажется, это не очень хороший способ. а при sudo apt-get purge wine говорило, что пакет wine не установлен. можно как-нибудь точные названия узнать пр
<ELvsUniSoft> ограмм?
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, а слабо вику почитать ?
<artus> ELvsUniSoft, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F изучай
<ELvsUniSoft> не могу конкретно и коротко сформулировать вопрос, чтобы обратиться к поиску. спасибо за ссылку )
<ELvsUniSoft> попробую найти так
<[Raiden]> ну просто, надо находить имена пакетов. Вчеры ты ставил пакет котоырй называется wine1.5
<artus> ты не ищи отрывки, а прочти пособие
<[Raiden]> тут это не совсем версия, а имя пакета, т.к. в репе сразу несколько веток вайна.
<ELvsUniSoft> ммм... интересно.... спасибо, буду знать
<[Raiden]> После этого мне захотелось живых обоев http://www.adme.ru/zhivye-i-animirovannye-fotografii/ozhivshie-pejzazhi-555555/
<[Raiden]> 1.6 текущая ветка.
<[Raiden]> а пакет с названием вайн видимо ставить последнюю, сам являясь пустым пакетом. Тут ещё есть такое понятие как  метапакеты.
<[Raiden]> и сам он в общем не обязательно должен быть установлен.
<ELvsUniSoft> т.е. если, к примеру, установлю 1.5, "обновить" его никак не получится до 1.6?
<[Raiden]> автоматом не обновится. Только на более новый пакет с названием wine1.5 , а вручную можешь.
<[Raiden]> просто  ты компили 1.5хх поэтому была идея поставить 1.5х
<bosyi> кстати, да
<bosyi> как удалить все то что поставилось как метапакет
<bosyi> с помощью метапакета точнее
<bosyi> например ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bosyi> проблема в том что пакеты которые указаны в зависимостях метапакета, могут не зависить друг от друга
<bosyi> поэтому даже удалив wine1.5*, a потом сделав autoremove не обьязательно все удалиться то , что было поставлено как пакет wine
<bosyi> читать литературу проще всего отправить новичка
<tagezi> [Raiden]: к сведению.. твой сайт анализирует куки
<[Raiden]> ну чтож поделать.
<[Raiden]> bosyi: Я готов тут отвечать только так, как я умею. Хочешь ответить иначе - овтечай непосредственно тому кто спрашивает.
<bosyi> [Raiden], я ж не тебе писал
<[Raiden]> ок )
<bosyi> я так
<bosyi> людям
<tagezi> где же ты тут людей то нашёл?
<[Raiden]> пакетная система  местная конечн оимеет недостатки, но вообще достаточн очисто всё удаляется. И авторемув можно не делать пока  апт сам не предложит. В альтернативных ос с этим ощутимо хуже ) Тут реально только хомпапку надо читстить.
<[Raiden]> чего-то длинная мысля вышла.
<bosyi> в общем да. если ставить программы или обновляться через терминал, то он сам подскажет что нужно сделать авторемув
<bosyi> а по поводу того как удалить все что что поставилось через метапакет приходит в голову только просмотреть историю, и поодулять вручную те пакеты что поставились
<SergeyIT> нет в мире совершенства
<[Raiden]> bosyi: история вариант.  Есть ещё 1 кардинальный метод требующий замены фс.
<bosyi> кстати, у меня вайн1.4 в репах
<[Raiden]> т.е. берем бтрфс, создаем снапшот. И откатываемся если прогармма не пригодилась
<bosyi> 13.04 убунта
<[Raiden]> bosyi: http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<tagezi> угу.. а если ты после спашшота кроме не нужной проги ещё кучу нужных поставил и настроил? )
<bosyi> про эту бтрфс интересно читать, но на деле страшновато
<[Raiden]> tagezi: тогда всё печально )
<bosyi> и для "хомячка" не нужно
<tagezi> bosyi: как этоне нужно? а если ты удалил очень важный документ?
<[Raiden]> у меня есть 3 раздела, но на практике мне личн оснапшоты не пригодились , и сжатие не дало ничег очто заметно на глаз. Единсвенынй плюс, ни 1 из разделов так и не умер )
<[Raiden]> опечатки посыпались
<tagezi> ну, полночь уже
<[Raiden]> в убунте есть apt-btrfs-snapshot который их делает каждую активность апта  и ей же можно чистить\откатывать. Если кому интересно. Ну и без гарантий )
<tagezi> кстати, по поводу флеша
<tagezi>  а откуда вы взяли что он должен обязательно /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1212287/a4c5500e
<tagezi> у меня вот так стоит.. и везде всё работает, вроде
<[Raiden]> ls -la /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so , ls -la /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<[Raiden]> в деб базед так сделали. В других дистрах иначе. Н ов итоге браузер всёравн оберёт из папки с мозиловскими плагинами.
<[Raiden]> если есть опера, можно эбаут вывести , там будут перечислены пути для плагинов.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем , знаю т.к. сталкивался.
<[Raiden]> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2351974 - немног ооффтопа дял андройдов.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я не нахожу в коде ссылку на папку фф, и это значит что папка настраиваеться где-то в другом месте
<[Raiden]> такое может быть )
<[Raiden]> всё меняется. Моя инфа про все браузеры могла устареть.
<[Raiden]> я не готов проверять, тем боле в реконке нету диалога показывающег оплагины и пути
<tagezi> а зачем реконгу непомук?
<tagezi> непомуг что и интернет индексирует? о_О
<[Raiden]> а не знаю
<[Raiden]> вот кстати ещё браузер на qt http://www.qupzilla.com/
<[Raiden]> на самом деле ест ьи сборка фф на кути, но она так и осталась тестовой. Видимо так и останется.
<tagezi> насколько я понимаю.. непомук должен непомучить и сопранить твою историю, закладки и всё такое в реконге и это будет участвовать в поиске тоже
<tagezi> там в коде связь с сапрано есть, а сапрано отвечает за хранение тегов и коментов
<tagezi> насколько я понимаю эту машину )
<tagezi> ща это всё соберёться, посмотримс.. как оно работает
<[Raiden]> непомук вообще хорошая идея. Если бы индексация не требовала ресурсы... )
<tagezi> ну да.. а в магазинах всё так раздавали )
<tagezi> ночи все
<[Raiden]> бб
<ELvsUniSoft> ужас.... ну никак не хочет запускаться игрушка под вайном ;(
<ELvsUniSoft> вылетает почему-то процесс rpcss, в логах какие-то непонятки ( в интернете чето толкового ничу не увидел ((
<Scrimmer> а чего это мы не спим?
<Scrimmer> ELvsUniSoft: что за игра?
<ELvsUniSoft> Scrimmer: Perfect World
<Scrimmer> обоже
<ELvsUniSoft> чего? )
<Scrimmer> это не игра))
<Scrimmer> незачем такие ужастики под вайном запускать
<ELvsUniSoft> ))
<Michael72> ELvsUniSoft: какая версия wine?
<Michael72> ELvsUniSoft: См. в списке версии wine, где отмечено словом Gold — http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=6191
<Michael72> Ставь именно такую версию wine из списка и по идее должна тоже работать
<ELvsUniSoft> Michael72: да вот экспериментирую....
<ELvsUniSoft> пробовал всякие
<ELvsUniSoft> но учитывая что я новичок в линуксе, мог делать что-то не так )
<ELvsUniSoft> нашел гайдик, под версию 1.2.3... щас вот пробую
<Michael72> 1.7.0 пробовал?
<ELvsUniSoft> либо 1.7.0 либо 1.7.1. вроде пробовал
<Michael72> А как ты 1.7.0 установил?
<ELvsUniSoft> я уж не помню, вроде с нуля
<ELvsUniSoft> а может и нет
<ELvsUniSoft> просто эти пару дней такие насыщенные были....
<ELvsUniSoft> столько всего нового
<ELvsUniSoft> уже и не помню конкретно что делал...
<ELvsUniSoft> в общем.... мазлтов
<ELvsUniSoft> на 1.2.3 запустилось ))
<ELvsUniSoft> неожиданно так )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-12
<oles> всем привет!
<tagezi> доброго дня
<artus> злого утра
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37895
<tagezi> как это злого? Хромиум починили сутра
<tagezi> теперь он у меня адресную строку показывает )
<[Raiden]> к вечеру ещё чего-нить поломаешь )
<tagezi> это не я ломаю, это разрабы.. сами ломают сами чинят )
<tagezi> я паперфлеш прикрутил к хромиуму, работает как в хроме.. супер просто )
<tagezi> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0912/h_1378978152_9294314_851b00564e.png
<artus> ммм,а чем тебя собственно хром то не устроил?
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<tagezi> ну я ваще хочу от хрома избавиться.. оннадоел.. хромиум так, эксперимент для плагина, что бы покопать и в реконг его перенести
<tagezi> Scrimmer: самому утречко
<Scrimmer> tagezi: нырваешься?)
<tagezi> нет..
 * tagezi пошёл за ломом
<tagezi> artus: просто, если не считать малого количества стороних плагинов высокого качества, то реконг офигенин.. покрайне мере поис у него сделан ваще слов нет как суперски
<tagezi> а хром всё только через гугл делает, ещё и фигню всякую впихивает по дороге
<artus> эмм, кто такой реконг?
<tagezi> rekonq
<tagezi> ты чо?
<artus> ясно, гогноподелка для кед
<tagezi> райден тут все уши прожужал какой он весь из себя прекрасный распрекрасный.. этоже половина (большая) кде =)))
<artus> рейден только жужжит, а потом сваливает на венду :D
<tagezi> насчет части после запятой я согласен, а вот насчет ясно, да не савсем
<tagezi> флешь туда просто так не встаёт почемуто
<tagezi> всмысле папер.. обычный то встаёт и глючит как моя жизнь
<artus> tagezi, ммм, даже уважающие себя гогноподелки имеют флеш внутри себя, а если его туда гвоздями не приколотиш то наяиг оно такое надо )
<tagezi> не, адобовский флеш, который 11.2 я туда вставил.. только он ютуб и показывает
<tagezi> а например, инглишьтаун в класс уже не пускает
<tagezi> а нафига мне флешь если он Г
<tagezi> кстати в фф тоже самое, только в фф ещё и нехочет развиваться никак.. как застрял в 4 версии так и сидит.. только циферки меняют
<artus> а че там должно развиватцо?
<tagezi> ну, не знаю.. безопасность, юзабилити.. функционал (ис каропки))
<tagezi> а не хрен знает чьими плагинами
<artus> мммМ, а че атм не безопасно юзабилитно и не функционально?
<tagezi> да всё )
<artus> ааа, не если все ....
<tagezi> половина сайтов работают на половину
<tagezi> хотя нет, вконтакт, фейсбук и википедия работают
<artus> Оо
<tagezi> остальное как-то так
<artus> мож у тя чето не то в глобальном смысле?
<artus> пример сайта который в фф не работае т
<tagezi> www.englishtown.com
<artus> ща проверимс)
<tagezi> да не проверишь.. там в класс нужно топать, а это денег стоит
<tagezi> щас скрин кину как это работает
<artus> ну дай учетку в приват , я гляну
<artus> тоже мне проблема)
<artus> или думаеш я за тебя весь английский выучу? :D
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0906/h_1378413825_2485275_9f373ebdb5.png
<artus> а, дык так бы и сказал что там флеш надыть
<tagezi> и как его в фф прикрутить? )
<artus> никак
<tagezi> вот
<artus> патамушта флеш онли хром пилитцо
<artus> и причем тут фф к тому что адоб не делает больше флеш для линухса?
<tagezi> а чо у хрома его не забрать?
<tagezi> хотя бы просто возможность доставить рукками сделали бы
<artus> у адоба спрашивай)
<tagezi> а они api жалеют дописать
<tagezi> да там не у адоба.. фф может перца просить и тогда будет всё нормально.. скачаваешь и ставишь.. http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html
<tagezi> также тольк для фф
<tagezi> дело в api фф, а не в адобе
<artus> ну ты мороженый, причем тут фф к тому что адоб официально послал всех лдесом?
<artus> это как кричать что дело не в запрете председателя колхоза с поля собирать урожай а в стороже который струляет по жепам ворюг
<tagezi> блин.. артус, я не прошу их распространять, я говорю что сделать возможность доставить
<tagezi> в хроуме тоже папера у дефолту нет, но его туда можно прикрутить
<artus> ну так пиши запросы в адоб на возможности)
<tagezi> адоб тут причем?
<tagezi> пареп гугловская хрень
<artus> папер адобовская хрень которая в обертке суетцо в хром
<tagezi> а буковки английские для api
<artus> так шказать брендировали флеш по запросам и фсе
<artus> и да, Google Chrome is not open source, такшта те никто ничего ваааще не должен )
<tagezi> и чо им не написать вместо иф шлак -> иф папер?
<tagezi> я гдето сказал что мне кто-то что-то должен? ))
<artus> а вообще pepflashplayer.sh читаеш и смотриш че куда там кочает :)
<artus> 12:47:48|      tagezi | хотя бы просто возможность доставить рукками сделали бы
<tagezi> это к тому что они не развиваються
<tagezi> они и не развиваються
<tagezi> только осклипают никому не нужную
<artus> кто не развиваютцо? костыли?
<tagezi> фф
<artus> эм, а пеппер это че, гугловский проэкт?
<tagezi> совмесная разработка адоба и гугла.. по факту толька гугла для хрома
<tagezi> поставляеться он вместе с гугл хромом
<artus> ну вот гугл зло, если бы забили на эти агонии , глядиш выпилили бы уже давно флеш везде
<tagezi> когдапо тому ману делаешь, он качает гуглхром.деб выковыривает из него папер и ставит в другую парочку, не родную )
<artus> п отому ману ваще с каких то левых реп оно ставит
<tagezi> енглиштаун в прошлом году ещё ваще под линухой не было никак.. слава богу что додумались.. но это лучшая онлайн школа английского
<tagezi> не.. там только скрипт из левого ппа, а гуглхром качает с офицыального сайта гугла
<artus> так я не понял, он пеппер качает который разрешено юзять всем и вся, или раздерает хром и без спроса берет ;)
<tagezi> а хром запрещает пользоваться перером? )
<artus> а он его гдето выложил в свободный доступ?
<tagezi> да, на сайте гугла, берёшь и скачиваешь
<artus> дык и адоб не запрешяет пользоватцо фотошопом если я найду ключик или сгенерю :D
<[Raiden]> на сайте мазилы написано что им это пока не интересно. Не будут поддержку этого флэша дописывать
<tagezi> ну, фф стоит на месте.. им интересно ос клепать
<artus> и прально, выпилили бы флеш по хорошему давно, глядиш было бы гуд
<tagezi> гуглу нужно сделать банер: "Загрузить ХромОС"
<[Raiden]> ну ваще у них как бы постоянн оверсии выходят
<tagezi> у кого? у фф?
<[Raiden]> ну да. В год релиза 4 или больше. И 3 ветки одновременно, почти как в дебиане.
<tagezi> за последние 5 лет они придумали либу из 100 строк которая жуёт хтмл5 на котором написано 3 сайта на весь инет? )))
<tagezi> цифирки можно подставлять сколько влезет
<tagezi> это они моду с гугла взяли, которые сделали маркетинговый ход, типа быстро развивающийся.. поменяли буковку - новый релиз
<[Raiden]> скоростыне изменения есть. А по ифейсу и не должны быть. Иначе это уже будет не фф и я буду его менять.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и поддержка текущих технологий по большей части есть. Даже поддержку x264 запилили если с поддержкой гстримера собрать.
<artus> tagezi, HTTP-контент на HTTPS страничках теперь блокируется по умолчанию. чем тебе не секурность?
<tagezi> я сегодня расковыряю наверное хром.. гляну чо там с флешем напилили что он есть все что ему кормишь.. а фф пусть лесом идёт
<artus> вобщем тя покусали гремлины и теббя заносит )))
<[Raiden]> Я так же могу сказать про хром. Как был с первого релиза каким-то обрезком браузера, так и м и осталось. делай два шота - вообще ничего не изменилось.
<tagezi> а кто говорит что хром развиваеться?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> они только дыры в песочнице латают
<[Raiden]> развитие короче, это не всегда перемена внешнего вида.
<[Raiden]> в фф внешний вид и элементы давн оуже проработаны, ещё в полной мозилле до фф. И эта конструкция весьма удачна.
<tagezi> вот смотри... у меня 29.0.1547.65версия хромиума
<tagezi> 29 релизов?
<tagezi> это значит как минимум 29 нововведений
<tagezi> 3 сентября 2008
<tagezi> первый релиз
<tagezi> ровно 5 лет - 6 релизов в год, в среднем
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> нововведениями можно считать что угодно. Например иконку другого цвета или забор свежег овебкита в свой проект
<tagezi> угу.. и релиз
<[Raiden]> так, похоже сегодня браузерынй день )
<tagezi> поменяли шрифт - и релиз
<[Raiden]> Короче без ченчлогов не понять всеравно. А что касается ифейса, то в фф он практически так же хорош как колесо которое использую тысячи лет. А если чего-то нехватает , то есть плагины :)  Я например бывший юзер оперы, поэтому как минимум ставлю е
<[Raiden]> щё tabmix plus и speed dial.
<tagezi> фф тоже после появления хрома стал релизиться намного чаще.. до этого у него был 1 релиз в год помоему.. а потом началось
<[Raiden]> привык я что у меня табы в 3 строки, в опере ещё ) И дополнительное окн одля поиска тоже хооршая тема. Я часто переключаю поисковики и мне удобенй мышкой, чем помнить кучу сокращенных имён.
<[Raiden]> хотя это уже личное  попёрло )
<[Raiden]> вечером зайду, убёг
<tagezi> artus: у тебя какая видеокарта?
<Scrimmer> andrex: привет
<andrex> дарофф
<FFalcon> Ubuntu 10.04  NFS  в последнее время начал зависать... сервис епергружаться отказывается в syslog : rpcbind: server localhost not responding, timed out  Никто не в курсе что это может быть?
<andrex> параметры фаервола на пасту
<andrex> брандмаузера)
<Scrimmer> andrex: че как ваще?
<andrex> !pm > FFalcon
<ubuntuhelp> FFalcon, please see my private message
<andrex> Scrimmer, а норм ваще)
<Scrimmer> andrex: красавчик
<Scrimmer> andrex: хотя не прав
<andrex> Scrimmer, че ваще, как я это неправ ваще)
<Scrimmer> andrex: а вот так
<Scrimmer> все, хватит
<andrex> ща покусаю)
<andrex> FFalcon, че это у тебя тама такое? мне гуглить лень, роутер софтина или что?
<FFalcon> eBox
<Scrimmer> andrex: а ты дерзкий
<Scrimmer> кстати, скинь скрин своей оси
<ELvsUniSoft> всем привет )
<Scrimmer> привет моя колбаска
<andrex> iptables -A INPUT -s localhost -j ACCEPT iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<ELvsUniSoft> а в чем может быть проблема, если при подключении доп. винчестеров, линукс не хочет запускаться, выдавая вот такое? http://i58.fastpic.ru/big/2013/0912/e6/747694f303bd330177cd0e8f073783e6.jpg
<andrex> теперь все должно переапускаться
<ELvsUniSoft> при чем, если в грабе при загрузке выбрать "доп параметры линукса", то 2 последние строчки на фото работают, а первые нет. http://i60.fastpic.ru/big/2013/0912/93/28dfc08f5fbcb5c12cbba99ff61e9b93.jpg
<andrex> ELvsUniSoft, ну походу подключеный винт стал первым)
<ELvsUniSoft> andrex: нет, в биосе заранее поставил то, что нужно, да и граб собственно с этого винчестера
<ELvsUniSoft> с основного
<ELvsUniSoft> получается, что generic.efi.signed не хочет запускаться, а просто generic запускается. может это о чем то говорит?
<Scrimmer> andrex: скрин дай
<ELvsUniSoft> чуть выше давал ссылки
<ELvsUniSoft> http://i60.fastpic.ru/big/2013/0912/93/28dfc08f5fbcb5c12cbba99ff61e9b93.jpg
<ELvsUniSoft> http://i58.fastpic.ru/big/2013/0912/e6/747694f303bd330177cd0e8f073783e6.jpg
<ELvsUniSoft> первый -- две нижние строчки работают, 2 верхние нет
<andrex> фз с efi вобще не дружу)
<ELvsUniSoft> второй -- собственно ошибка
<andrex> на форум напиши
<andrex> Scrimmer, хапусти винду увидиш)
<Scrimmer> andrex: 7 8 или старушка хр?
<Scrimmer> точнее ее труп
<andrex> 2.03
<oles> ELvsUniSoft, а сколько доп винчестеров ты подключаешь?
<ELvsUniSoft> oles: 2
<ELvsUniSoft> oles: раньше подключались нормально, просто неделю назад перед установкой линукса, снял их, чтоб не мешали
<ELvsUniSoft> кстати.... я тут подумал, может быть проблема в обновлении... так совпало, что перед этим еще обновил несколько пакетов через менеджер обновлений
<ELvsUniSoft> попробую отключить винчестеры, мб дело не в них... как то не подумал
<oles> если пакеты != ядро то врядли
<ELvsUniSoft> ну все равно попробую.... мало ли... а то винчестеры рабочие, все должно быть в норме
<oles> ELvsUniSoft, раньше нормально перед установкой это не в линуксе чтоли?
<Sacri> сначала они ставят убунту звер цд, а потом удивляются, когда что-то не работает
 * Sacri пошла спать дальше
<ELvsUniSoft> oles: и на винде, и на линуксе
<oles> ELvsUniSoft, а линук тот же был или другой?
<ELvsUniSoft> oles: и тот же, и другой
<oles> возможно в загрузчике чтото сибло, раз ядро он видит
<ELvsUniSoft> странно, не должно же
<ELvsUniSoft> лан, пошел перезагружусь, винты сниму
<ELvsUniSoft> отпишусь )
<andrex> Scrimmer, а что ты тама у мну собиралсо у видеть?
<andrex> Scrimmer, http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0912/h_1378990530_1603962_8f38684761.png
<Scrimmer> хах
<Scrimmer> http://i.imgur.com/X0Wfmjv.jpg
<Scrimmer> andrex: элементари рулед? )
<andrex> да на работе воткнул, позыреть
<Scrimmer> и как?)
<andrex> да норм вроде)
<Scrimmer> у меня только залагивает при поедании 60-70% оперативы
<andrex> главно нет 100500 браузеров корорые фиг удалиш как в бубунте
<Scrimmer> да и ваще лишнего софта нет
<andrex> ну типа того)
<Scrimmer> кроме empathy, geary mail и мидори
<andrex> а мидори снес и еще музыкальный плеер этот тож
<andrex> или мидори он иесть)
<andrex> чет я забыл
<ELvsUniSoft> хех... снял винчестеры, и все опять работает как надо :"(
<Scrimmer> andrex: мидори - браузер
<andrex> а ну да)
<andrex> Scrimmer, привет из 90х http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0912/h_1378991704_4484406_c20150757f.png
<Scrimmer> лол
<Scrimmer> зачем?)
<andrex> а просто так)
<tagezi> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-S9NRfwWTkZU/UjG1XGStkXI/AAAAAAAAASw/5yOM_zZS5gY/w1003-h564-no/Google+Drive.png
<tagezi> в дебиане нет терминарора? )
<andrex> с пилиный ксероксовский ифейс кстате)
<andrex> терминатора всмысле?
<tagezi> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-DYWH3IZubRI/TrmFBPxmyEI/AAAAAAAAAAA/nBGoP3U3ae4/s1600/terminator-mad.png
<tagezi> я не виноват что они его так назвали )
<andrex> ну я невиноват что ты сказал терминарора)
<andrex> был вроде как
<Scrimmer> какой ты мелочный, а
<tagezi> а.. я опять очипятолся.. доставать уже начинает :'(
<andrex> ща забаню за то, что точку в конце предложения не поставил
 * andrex очень мелочный)
<tagezi> вопрос, в его случае )
<tagezi> а?
<Scrimmer> не вопрос, а утверждение
<Scrimmer> andrex: граммар наци комнатный :))
<Scrimmer> andrex: кстати, как тебе дефолтный файлменеджер?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты xml знаешь?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: не
<tagezi> ну и зря
<Scrimmer> ой, вы только посмотрите на него
<Scrimmer> а сам то ?)
<tagezi> что жи ты не знаешь то ничего? ты зачем в универе учишься? )
<Scrimmer> в универе
<Scrimmer> там дают такую ересь непонятную
<Scrimmer> операционные системы, допустим
<tagezi> ну мне не нужно, у меня либы есть что бы они сами всё в xml записывали )
<Scrimmer> рассказли что убунта очень классная и быстрая ось, и учили c, и то, дали пару заданий и все
<Scrimmer> или нам препод рассказывал про мышку
<Scrimmer> внимание, со статьи с википедии, взял сохранил страницу и рассказывал по ней
<tagezi> нормально, у нас также
<Scrimmer> бредятина
<tagezi> ничего перейдёшь на евростандарт, у них самостаятельно й работы много, ваще всё сам изучаешь )
<Scrimmer> я на заочку ушел
<Scrimmer> не вытерпел
<tagezi> у меня жена больше 4 часов в универе ещё не была, зато дома ваще офигела, только и учиться.. последние 2 дня даже с собакой не гуляет )
<Scrimmer> ну я сижу изучаю, допустим, движок MODX, на котором сайты для студии делаю
<Scrimmer> все свое свободное время почти трачу на него
<Scrimmer> надо заняться курсами Cisco :)
<tagezi> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-eBhZAKoLAqY/UercovNmxYI/AAAAAAAABzI/XxbswP9-dHM/w423-h564-no/IMG_8872.JPG
<tagezi> мой пёс )
<Scrimmer> видел на фотках/видео
<Scrimmer> у меня 2 собаки, 1 попугай и кошка
<Scrimmer> а еще хочу хамелеона и второго попугая :D
<tagezi> правильно, зима наступит, суп можно будет сготовить :D
<Scrimmer> шутканул
<Scrimmer> погода у нас в городе мерзкая, ветер постоянно, вроде и тепло, но ветер мешает, не покататься (
<tagezi> я сегодня с утра часик покатался.. на занятия по английскому ездил )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: продолжаем :D
<tagezi> вот так всегда.. на флудид в приват
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а потом не звонит?
<andrex> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0912/h_1378993190_3349894_7eb6c93dc8.jpg
<Scrimmer> у меня была собака Мостино Наполетано
<Scrimmer> умер от цирроза печени( а потом Кане-Корсо, а тот от эпилепси..
<andrex> а это дог немецкий чудовище, у мну дома живет)
<andrex> его лучше не веселить, а то коняга с ног сшибает играючи
<Scrimmer> мой Мостино весил ~ 65 кг..
<Scrimmer> вот его лучше не злить :)))
<Scrimmer> он меня как то с ног сбил, отлетел далеко (:
<andrex> а я фз скока мое весит)
<andrex> и вообще пошел я фосфор жрать
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Big_Aziz> всем ку
<wan-man> вечер добрый, кто может подсказать, как бороться с ubuntu 13.04 когда при установке из коробки wi-fi не определяется
<andrex> логи и карта какая?
<wan-man> лучше вернусь к этому вопросу когда за нетбуком буду
<l-ectrik> wan-man: а нетбук какой?
<wan-man> Lenovo s10
<wan-man> Lenovo IdeaPad S10
<l-ectrik> wan-man: а с лайва вай-фай работает?
<wan-man> нет
<l-ectrik> wan-man: А включен? ))
<wan-man> да, кнопку физического включения/отключения пробовал неоднократно
<wan-man> прошлый раз когда под этой версией ОС запустился, точно не вспомню, но после установки вроде как указал на наличие проприетарных драйверов, доставил и всё заработало, если не ошибаюсь - проблема была в том, что он по умолчанию подгружает как-то некорр
<wan-man> ектно оборудование, потому что в настройках выключал одни драйвера на wi-fi из коробки и включал нужные
<wan-man> сейчас уже и не помню, хоть записывай
<l-ectrik> дык маркуировку карточки бы..
<ELvsUniSoft> ребят, а никто не знает. вот у меня приложение (игра) работает в окне. и в ней некорректно работает клавиша alt, думаю из-за того, что она относится к управлению окном. можно ли что-нибудь с этим поделать? чтобы реакция на нее була внутри окна а не снару
<ELvsUniSoft> жи?
<wan-man> l-ectrik, как дома буду рядом с нетбуком тогда напишу, спасибо за желание помочь
<[Raiden]> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-nTMsj8rSPvM/UjDucrcsicI/AAAAAAAAiSI/27q5jgRLWnE/w924-h744-no/1236314_569222733134206_1799798997_n.jpg
<Denver79> ноут на 13,04 выключается через раз - кто сталкивался?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-13
<Sacri> йо
<Sacri> такая проблема:
<Sacri> вебсервер становится недоступным по http каждую ночь в определённое время
<Sacri> вопрос: как копать?
<Sacri> ребутов и шатдаунов нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> загрузка проца?
<Sacri> в кроне тоже пусто
<Sacri> а где посмотреть логи загрузки проца?
<Sacri> а они вообще бывают?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> имхо надо скрипт который будет логить
<Sacri> мм..
<Sacri> а разве может от загрузки проца севрер стать совсем-совсем недоступным?
<Sacri> там ж не виртуалка какая, в нормальный ксеон четырёхголовый
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну загрузка на 100% и не хватает ресурсов обрабатывать запросы
<Sacri> ну и кто-бы помог написать такой скрипт
 * Sacri не знает, как мониторить загрузку проца
<Sacri> или подсказал бы
 * Sacri знает, как писать скрипты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя может не поможет. ибо скрипт тоже будет игнорирован при загрузке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sacri: типа http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/2660.shtml
<Sacri> это будет фигово
<Sacri> но хотя бы станет понятно, что загрузка есть и что-то мешает работать даже скрипту
<Sacri> хотя я сильно сомневаюсь в том, что там есть такая сильная загрузка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> после недоступности все востанавливается или надо вручную пинать?
<andrex> китайцы виноваты китайцы
<Sacri> восстанавливается как будто ничего и не было
<andrex> так а по локал хосту доступен?
<andrex> SergeyIT, бу
<tagezi> всем ку
<SergeyIT> теперь принято - бу
<SergeyIT> только что киндзадза крутили по тв
<tagezi> а у нас нет tv )
<andrex> tagezi, ты что на северном полюче дивеш)
<SergeyIT> он рядом )
<tagezi> ну, телевизора теперь у меня нет
<tagezi> а канал он не сказал )
<_d4vid> он с оленями и танцами после бани)
<_d4vid> ку олл
<Sacri> andrex, кто ж его знает, локалхост-то в германиях
<_d4vid> кто с германии?
<andrex> я с епонии, как шарикофф сказал)
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> дома хорошо..
<_d4vid> на болничном до среды..
<andrex> давай пролдим)
<_d4vid> восполение дихателных путей
<_d4vid> зачем продливат?
<andrex> ну отдохнеш за счет конторы еще маленько, месяцок так)
<_d4vid> до среды достаточно)
<_d4vid> врач сказал инфекция какаято.. короче до среды оставатся дома
<andrex> давай еще ногу тебе отломим)
<_d4vid> =)
<andrex> скажеш инфекция взбесилась
<_d4vid> ломай ноги себе сам..
<_d4vid> мне мои нужны..
<andrex> ну через месяц вернется обратно)
<_d4vid> я не варан)
<artus> утра
<_d4vid> сутра хеллоу
<SergeyIT> Э.жлотрпвсыz
<SergeyIT> Ъ
<tagezi> о.. бубкилкин тут ))
<tagezi> artus: привет )
<artus> tagezi, ку
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<tagezi> нагугли, пажалуста, как в консольке зеркало поменять для атп )
<artus> Оо
<tagezi> а то чото у меня неполучаеться.. они ваще другое под зеркалами имеют ввиду (
<artus> чего???
<tagezi> artus: о_О
<tagezi> эм.. я на каком говорю? о_О
<_d4vid> тагези http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<artus> ааааааа, вот о чем ты
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> если я правилно понял..
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> блин
<artus> ану прекращай взрывать моск по утрам человекам :D
<tagezi> а я думал это отдельно задаёться
<FFalcon> ubuntu 10.04  NFS   периодически вешается. В syslog -- statd: server rpc.statd not responding, timed out      lockd: cannot monitor comp1   Кто нить сталкивался?
<artus> nano /etc/apt/sources.list штоль?
<tagezi> во блин.. чо мне это в голову засело то?
<artus> FFalcon, ей положено вешатцо, она померла и воняеть
<tagezi> artus: да, да.. я уже всё осознал.. прости
<artus> tagezi, :)
<_d4vid> Кто имел дело с расширением корневого рездела на гостевой машине убунту на базе вмваре? нашёл статю http://blog.it-webgroup.com/2012/04/vmware.html толко у меня не лвм :( .. в какую сторону копат?
<_d4vid> ест внц доступ и рут к гостевой машине.
<_d4vid> добавили диск с 2 гб на 8 гб
<_d4vid> толко гостевая не видит етих 8гб а переустанавливат ос не охота ..
<artus> они неразбиты просто
<artus> fdisk -l должен показать их
<_d4vid> да они ест
<_d4vid> я даже таблицу пересоздал с разделу но она не записалас почемуто .. ругает что диск занят хот я до етого раздел отмонтировал.
<_d4vid> артус http://s14.directupload.net/images/130913/7pnzggjt.png
<artus> ммм, ну, 1н диск на 8 гигов, где здесь 2?
<_d4vid> не второй
<_d4vid> а тот самый
<_d4vid> его расширили до 8гб
<artus> а их гостевой покажи фдиск
<artus> ой, тьху
<artus> так что тебе не нравитцо то ?
<_d4vid> к хосту доступа у меня нет
<_d4vid> дф -х показывает всего 1.9гб корневого раздела и мне надо его расширит до 8гб
<_d4vid> не убивая ос)
<tagezi> лана.. вечером увидимся.. надеюсь )
<_d4vid> тагези удачи.
<artus> _d4vid, ну тут только ресайз с внешнего носителя
<Scrimmer> artus: доров
<artus> Scrimmer, дароф
<_d4vid> артус как понят с внешнего?
<artus> _d4vid, корень то тебе отмаунтить надо )
<_d4vid> тоест через внц не получится?
<artus> получится, только надо чтоб тебе подмаунтили ливку какую нить
<_d4vid> а умоунт сда не поможет?
<_d4vid> ок
<artus> сидя в сда?
<artus> :D
<_d4vid> точно)))
<artus> эт как перебирать двигатель не глуша его :)
<_d4vid> мне они вчера терли что вот внц мы вам дали .. монтируйте лайвку на здоровые))
<Scrimmer> andrex: и тебе привет
<artus> монтируеш лайв, там же гпартедом ресайз, проверяеш uuid на сооттветствие в фстабе и грубе, и ребут)
<_d4vid> у меня вед доступ к баису ест..
<artus> дай им линк на ливку и попроси подмаунтить
<_d4vid> ок
<_d4vid> гпартед или убунту?
<Alex741> ку всем чатланам
<artus> к гостевой в варе она всеравно без доступа хоста фиг подлючиш
<_d4vid> а ок
<artus> _d4vid, да жоть цфдиском, чем тебе удобнее
<_d4vid> ок)
<artus> а ливка пофиг какая, всега же доставить можно что либо
<_d4vid> жду ответа)
<_d4vid> Вы можете в внс
<_d4vid> оО
<andrex> artus, дарофф
<artus> andrex, куу
<Alex741> как закоментировать в баш скрипте? по стандарту слешем?
<artus> #
<_d4vid> как научит внцвивер монтироват изо образ?
<_d4vid> что то суппорт пургу несёт..
<artus> хз :D
<artus> мож они с квм путают
<andrex> вырубаеш виртуалку и в настройках её маунтиш) больше фз как
<artus> andrex, она у хостера )
<artus> а хостер тупит и внц предлагает)
<andrex> аа, ну пшол он влес, хостер этот
<andrex> там помоему должна быть вторая линия поддержки где нормально все поймут, а первая так, обьяснить какую кнопку нажать, пущай скажет стоб ео соеденили с техническим спициалистом админом или инженером какимнить)
<andrex> чтоб
<andrex> а то эти сидят тама по буашке отвечают поди
<andrex> че баронос опять в космос полетел чтоли....
<_d4vid> сказал что ша сам всё сделает через внц .. =)
<_d4vid> жду чудес
<_d4vid> ****: Дайте данные от вашего внс доступа (13:02:08) *****: Хотя нет. У нас есть
<_d4vid> :Д
<andrex> он наверно подумал что ты с их конторы и сказал чтоб ты подрубился через внц к серверу с виртуалками и отуда примаунтил)
<_d4vid> ну я не первый ден с ним обшаюс ^^
<andrex> а у них че никакой вебморды нету чтоль для управления всем этим чудом для клиента
<artus> _d4vid, пусть потом научит как в виртуалку по внце через хост подмаунтить образ, ага, я очень хочу знать
<_d4vid> артус ок)
<andrex> чет он тама долго)
<andrex> поди мозг перекепетил)
<_d4vid> (13:11:13) *****: Смонтировано
<_d4vid> Оо
<_d4vid> даже спрашиват небуду
<_d4vid> так как атеист
<_d4vid> )
<artus> пусть опишет процедуру
<artus> ато полюббому понял что ракует и сделал по человечески))
<_d4vid> (13:17:04) ******: Не через внс. Там действительно нет такого
<_d4vid> =)
<artus> афигеть, неужто :D
<_d4vid> ладно небуду мучат его.. главное смонтировал)
<_d4vid> гпартед грузиццо)
<andrex> гпартед томозной какойто, 2 тера мне размечал около часа)
<_d4vid> мишка гонит..
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> )
<Alex741> привет
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-852Xv7NNA0A/UjLjRQLMPTI/AAAAAAAAANw/Ty2O0TcVA18/w1362-h766-no/Screenshot+from+2013-08-28+22%3A30%3A20.png
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi: да да, я сам привет все такое
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9577463
<andrex> кеды
<andrex> [Raiden], ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<andrex> а мня на лачпаде в бубунту мемберс включили...
<Scrimmer> andrex: :3
<[Raiden]> надо поздравлять или выражать соболезнования?
<andrex> а фз, мне все равно)
<andrex> можно тупо мромолчать)
 * andrex готовит злодюку против бубунты >_<
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> аа война началась
<[Raiden]> xbox music в 81 не сильно ушел от стокового плейера на андройде. Не ясно зачем такой плейер в десктопной ос. Примитивно до ужаса.
<[Raiden]> После таки программ вмп даже покажется верхом совершенства.
<[Raiden]> Я тут исследую вин8.1
<andrex> ыы
<andrex> надо посмотреть чего они тама в еденичку запихали
<[Raiden]> да в целом всё тоже самое. Но софт для метро вымораживает.  И как не старайся или до обжития, с этим софтом по любому столкнёшся.
<[Raiden]> В общем мне больше нравится путь эпл и кде. 1 ос для мобильных устройств, вторая для дектопа\ноута. А не всё в одном как в вин 8х и гном3.
<andrex> как бы они тама еще менюшки неначали делать в стиле пуска ихнего)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а зачем тебе флешь?
<tagezi> ну, flash plaer )
<tagezi> y*
<[Raiden]> ну...
<[Raiden]> за тем что я пользуюсь интернетом и там масса элементов использующих флэш
<[Raiden]> К чему вопрос я правда не понял.
<tagezi> да я просто реально подумал нафига он мне нужен.. получилось что только для одного сайта
<tagezi> всё остальное вроде работает спокойно на html5
<[Raiden]> Ну, мне больше нравится просот пользоваться, чем дёргать в от самый момен ткогда надо.
<[Raiden]> Я даже капчи видел на флэше
<[Raiden]> дёргаться в тот самый*
<[Raiden]> ем я.
<tagezi> ешь )
<tagezi> капчи, на флеше.. фот уроды
<andrex> скоро в тырнет фиг попадеш, будеш капчи разшифоровывать по 100 лет
<tagezi> опенинтернет собирём
<tagezi> я тут просто обнаружил, что ютуб офигенно пашет и без флеша.. причем меньше даже жрёт процесора
<Scrimmer> html5 рулит
<Scrimmer> причем давно уже пашет
<tagezi> при 1080р больше 30% без шаманства работает.. паперфлеш, при этом же 40% часто выдавал
<[Raiden]> тогда вам давно не нужен флэш.
<[Raiden]> А мне вот нужен
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> можно конечно флеш настроить так что бы 14% было, но он мне вроде только на одном сайте нужен
<tagezi> [Raiden]: пример сайта нужного дай.. мож я просто не соображу что там флешь есть
<tagezi> ubuntu.ru - флеша нет.. википедия - тоже нет, гугл - скоро ваще в топку пойдёт со своими выпендрёжами
<tagezi> и  там вроде тоде всё на хтмл5 пашет
<tagezi> в игры я не играю )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: https://disk.yandex.ru/public/?hash=k8hKSg2ORDlkiTHQxdwdbdzYboIM5vlALpbAFcoc5lI%3D - тут мп3 и ег оможно проиграть без скачки.
<andrex> нафиг вобще капчи делать, IQ тест сразу
<andrex> при включении компа:D
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у меня без флеша работает
<[Raiden]> что-то ещё сча не могу привести, я не спытаюсь запоминать где флэш ,  а где нет
<[Raiden]> tagezi: в каком браузере?
<tagezi> не, сейчас, попробую ещё раз ))
<tagezi> не, без флеша не пашет.. яндекс в проглом веке ещё живёт )
<tagezi> прошлом
<tagezi> но я мп3 ваще не слушаю уже год наверное
<tagezi> темболее из интернета качать
<[Raiden]> короче я не понимаю в чем суть проблемы.  Пример выше пашет с флешем и не пашет без флэша.
<tagezi> ааа.. не.. музеброй балавался... как-то.. пока не послешад шопена как рахманинова :D
<[Raiden]> Какой смысл тогда жить без флэша
<[Raiden]> и вообще поднимать этот вопрос
<[Raiden]> если он используется
<tagezi> у нас тётиньки в метропалетене, до сих пор используют счеты что бы считать бугалтерию, хотя рядом стоят компьютеры.. сам видел
<[Raiden]> можно и без веб жить. покупать обновления и новости по почте на дисках. Н озачем?
<[Raiden]> Флэш не нужен только пользователям иос, т.к. у них просто нет выбора )
<tagezi> у нас скоро тоже не будет
<[Raiden]> даже гугл понимает что он нужен. Если он вкопан в их браузер. И их сервис тоже использует флэш. А хтмл5 включается отдельно, т.к. ещё тестируется и неизвестно сколько ещё будет.
<tagezi> с пэпером не понятна лицензия, там  сублицензиар пальцы гнёт.. а 11.2 на многих сайтах уже не работает, они говорят: обновляй давай
<[Raiden]> ну тык удалите ег ои не ходите туда больше. А я не минималист и хочу имет ьвсё чот может пригодиться.
<tagezi> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-USkAjUnPqZ0/UjMf02CeCbI/AAAAAAAABfw/cZybxO6TUkI/w1003-h564-no/snapshot1.jpeg
<[Raiden]> Я эту тему себе тоже вешал. Она очень красива. Но устаёшь быстро.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: вот кстати новость одна, может и флэш от гугла будет проще прикрутить http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37896
<l-ectrik> С праздником всех, что-ль)
<SergeyIT> l-ectrik, у людей горе же...
<l-ectrik> SergeyIT: какое?
<SergeyIT> праздник
<l-ectrik> SergeyIT: тьфу, напугал))
<SergeyIT> пугивый :)... - это хорошо
<l-ectrik> Мало ли.. пока на даче был, мож чегой-то случилось...
<SergeyIT> а на даче инета нет?
<l-ectrik> там еще дачи нет)))
<l-ectrik> строю...
<SergeyIT> ааа.. то есть только мобильная лопата и топор в наличии ))
<l-ectrik> почти)) лопата+бетономешалка
<l-ectrik> кто-нить с кде дружит?
<l-ectrik> а то Райдена не видно
<SergeyIT> здесь таких нет - только те кто воюет
<l-ectrik> SergeyIT: с чем(кем)?
<SergeyIT> l-ectrik, с кде же )
<l-ectrik> понятно)
<teddyp1cker> я дружу
<l-ectrik> через некоторое время вешается plasma-desktop. Причем наглухо. Реакция только на alt+tab,alt+f2или tty
<l-ectrik> в логах пусто...
<teddyp1cker> то есть kwin работает?
<teddyp1cker> виснет только плазма - панельки виджеты и тд
<l-ectrik> в том-то и дело, что работает, панель не отвечает
<l-ectrik> Нашел заразу...
<l-ectrik> gmail-plasmoid вешает
<SergeyIT> неча мешать проги для разных де
<l-ectrik> Дык эта же как бэ для кде. не?
<l-ectrik> нашел на kde-look.org
<l-ectrik> Вопрос. Пытаюсь запустить в вайне мультимедийное рук-во для машины. Ругается на какой-то MDAC 2.8
<l-ectrik> Соглашаюсь на установку - тишина
<SergeyIT> попробуй скачать мдак с сайта мс, может он там есть
<SergeyIT> l-ectrik, http://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/download/details.aspx?id=5793
<SergeyIT> щас нас забанють (
<l-ectrik> Спасиб. скачал. Вайн крутитсо и тишина, при след. запуске опять требует этот макдак
<l-ectrik> мож его как-то прикручивать надо.
<l-ectrik> никогда не настраивал вайн
<SergeyIT> его установить надо
<l-ectrik> я его установил, вот настройки...
<l-ectrik> тьма их там
<SergeyIT> я вайн не пользую
<l-ectrik> я бы тоже очч не хотел  пользовать,но...
<l-ectrik> если честно
<l-ectrik> ос семейства linux не дотягивают до ms в плане пользователя... Ведь пишут жыш и для ms бесплатный соф т
<l-ectrik> и гемора такого нет, как вдрух иксы рухнули и фсе...
<SergeyIT> к сожалению, да (
<l-ectrik> рядовой пользователь, которому надо тупо, чтобы система работала
<UNIm95> Что? опять срач винда/линь?
<UNIm95> Привет Сергей
<l-ectrik> потом кучу форумов\страниц перечитать чтобы внеяемо все было
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: привет
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: С праздником
<UNIm95> Каким?
<teddyp1cker> да всем надо чтобы просто работало - админу его серверное по, разрабу - его инструментарий (иде, vcs, система сборки)
<UNIm95> День города что лм?
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, привет, просто обсуждаем
<l-ectrik> дент программиста))
<UNIm95> ли*
<l-ectrik> *день
<UNIm95> Так я админ. мой день последняя пятница июля
<SergeyIT> админ тоже программист
<l-ectrik> админ=программист имхо
<teddyp1cker> ну таким макаром любой чувак написавший пару скриптов на питоне - тоже программист
<SergeyIT> а кто ж тогда программист?
<UNIm95> Я не напишу хороший код. но подыму ламп стек. Мой старый шеф напишет скрипт на бэйсике для работы с офисом и подымет АД. покажите мне прогера который хорошо напишет код и хорошо подымет ламп стек? или АД?
<SergeyIT> сейчас программист - это очень широкое понятие
<UNIm95> Кстати youtube опять дизайн поменял?
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: Я одному "программеру" комп постоянно ремонтировал))
<teddyp1cker> наверное тот кто может интуитивно как бы на кончиках пальцах понимать как верно строить абстракции из дружить между собой
<l-ectrik> пгу заканчивал))
<l-ectrik> а что с youtube? какой был вроде..
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: для девчонок из бухгалтерии любой парень разбирающийся с компами программист
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: кнопку с изменением качества переклупали
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, ну так его наверно и хорошо поздравили сегодня )
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: признавай что девчонки из бухгалтерии подарили? =)
<l-ectrik> Да ничего)) Я ж безработный))
<l-ectrik> так что деффченки не из бухгалтерии
<l-ectrik> ..
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: Палишся =)
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: Чем?
<SergeyIT> l-ectrik, иногда хорошо быть безработным
<UNIm95> l-ectrik:  (22:01:03) l-ectrik: так что деффченки не из бухгалтерии
<l-ectrik> АSergeyIT:  иногда так устаешь..
<SergeyIT> l-ectrik, нее... иногда отпуск кончается (
<l-ectrik> ну да, скоро уже..
<SergeyIT> у меня вот кончился ((
<l-ectrik> SergeyIT: печально
<l-ectrik> SergeyIT: а может завиртуалить венду, чтобы запустить?
<SergeyIT> не скажу, виртуалкой никогда не пользовался
<l-ectrik> Придется лезть в сундук, доставать старый ноут и на нем запустить попробовать)
<SergeyIT> l-ectrik, я для такого отдельный диск использовал бы
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-14
<vamadir> народ, есть вопрос. Ноут с убунту 13.04 + wiFi ath. В доме есть 2 точки wifi, хотелось бы одновременно сидеть на 2 сетях. Но не знаю ак это реализовать. Для чего я хочу сделать это- теоритически можно увеличить таким способом ширину канала и скорость передачи данных.
<kashel> доброго времени суток
<kashel> есть жывые ??7
<kashel>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<kashel> как можно оптимально настроить удалённый роб.стол на роботу с юныты
<kashel> нехочет роботать
<kashel> аууууууууууууууууууууууууу
<kashel> есть жывые
<artus> утра
<andrex> artus, трям
<artus> andrex, дожд, пичаль :(
<andrex> снег был ночью пичаль)
<artus> хм, жесть
<Big_Aziz> всем ку ку
<Karmahacker> Всем привет! подскажите пожалуйста как поднять VPN на ubuntu 12.04
<vamadir> народ, есть вопрос. Ноут с убунту 13.04 + wiFi ath. В доме есть 2 точки wifi, хотелось бы одновременно сидеть на 2 сетях. Но не знаю ак это реализовать. Хочу увеличить таким способом ширину канала и скорость передачи данных.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ответ - 2 wi-fi адаптера
<vamadir> а на одном никак?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где нибудь настраивается, в каком порядке подключаются режимы для bluetooth наушников
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 2-ю точку настроить в режиме репитера
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но сеть будет одна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> больше охват
<artus> vamadir, можно и в один, принцип тот же тчо и 2 шнурка в одну сетевую, только я не знаю подробностей :D
<artus> хотя если принять определенные вещества то истина откроется , наверно ...
<artus> vamadir, а в чем смысл на 2х сетях сидеть?
<vamadir> artus> просто есть 2 адсл канала на Д-3М/АП-1М. Но на практике ап только 0.5 даун. 2М максимум. Точки в разных комнатах. Просто я подумал что можно теоритически их объединить и будет 1 шустрый инет
<artus> че, шустрый интернет на дсл? мдяя
<vamadir> ну т.е. выжать из ух медленных 1 более менее номальный
<artus> всеравно не будет оно нормальным
<vamadir> ну я думаю что это возможно, так как провайдепы впринципе так и утсроены
<vamadir> у них пара линков оптики. которые объеденены в одну сеть
<vamadir> т.е. теоритически можно сделать подобное в меньших маштабах
<vamadir> или я не прав?
<artus> можно и практически, только току , проще всять прова адекватного
<artus> да и агрегировать два шнурка через вайвай это извращенский изврат
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> но ведь возможно
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> <artus> спасибо что подсказал как это правильно называется. пошел копать гугл на агрегирование wifi
<artus> лучше шнурками обединяй, а потом уже пуляй в вайвай
<vamadir> artus> проблема что нет возможности физически провести канал. Только wifi
<artus> а сколько тебе дсл дает по скорости?
<vamadir> 3M но в реале не более 2.5
<artus> хм, 3g адекватнее дсла :D
<vamadir> :) да, только вот 3Г у меня в городе не резиновый. Только по трафику и дорого
<artus> у китайсеф инет нерезиновый? вреш
<vamadir> 3Г нет безлимиток
<vamadir> только оптика или адсл
<artus> а скок юаней ты платиш?
<vamadir> 100 (550руб) за 300 мегабайт
<vamadir> эт 3г
<artus> хм, у чайна юником за 150 до 3 гигоф
<vamadir> это без смс и минут
<mukc>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick *
<mukc> hi all
<mukc> и все молчат! Парни у всех деньги на клаве закончились, только входящие остались?
<andrex> !ask > mukc
<ubuntuhelp> mukc, please see my private message
<mukc> смысл сидеть в мирке и молчать???
<mukc> типо новый прикол?
<andrex> да
<andrex> если не по делу можеш идти дальше
<mukc> я ваще тащусь , купите себе 200 телефонов с симками положите туда по 10000рублей и дрочите на них! УРОДЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ
<artus> шо это за упоротыйц наркоман был?
<andrex> фз
<artus> забей, там динамика ))
<andrex> а просто надо настроить маски бана) всевремя забываю
<artus> это рейден шалит под грибами :D
<andrex> хорошие видать грибы
<bosyi> привет
<bosyi> сорри, за возможно легкие вопросы по ssh. сейчас разбираюсь с тем как поместить ключ на сервер и немного не доганяю. они дают команду ssh-copy-id
<bosyi> так это что, получается любой человек может загрузить свой публичный ключ на сервер?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> тока первый раз прокатывает
<artus> ты сначала загрузи )
<andrex> дальше если нет ключа ничего не выйдет
<artus> с какого перепугу первый? и пятый, и десятый, фишка то в том что пас знать надо )
<andrex> ну да
<bosyi> ну пока я на сервер захожу через юзер’пароль, вроде ключи не загружал
<artus> слабак :D
<artus> и не лень тебе ?
<bosyi> пароль вводить?
<artus> угу
<andrex> а вот чет у меня с другого компа написало что доступ запрещен идентификация по публичному ключу))
<bosyi> нет) я все равно на секретный ключ постави пароль
<andrex> и пароль не потребовал
<artus> bosyi, зачем?
<bosyi> хз
<bosyi> если украдут
<artus> да кому ты нафиг нужен ))
<bosyi> вроде работает
<bosyi> теперь нужно запретить парольную аутентификацию
<artus> ммм, зря
<artus> лучше разреши с конкретного адреса конкретный логин)
<artus> и денихост поставь
<artus> ато мало ли
<artus> случаи они раззные бывают, и иногда надо заломитцо без наличия ключа
<bosyi> у вас есть в /etc/ssh файл moduli
<bosyi> меня название файла смущает. какое то оно суржиковое
<bosyi> и еще. там есть три пары ключей - dsa, ecdsa, rsa - их можно удалить?
<artus> удалить можно все
<bosyi> графически программы при запуске ругаются (gedit:15863): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/home/marichka/.cache/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly.
<bosyi> но запускаются
<andrex> Permission denied
<bosyi> ну я же запускаю от имени юзера прогу которая не требует рутовых прав
<bosyi> я думаю проблема в том что там есть активная X сессия одновременно с моей ssh
<andrex> дело в правах, думаю
<SergeyIT> bosyi, посмотри права по цепочке /home/marichka/.cache/dconf/user
<SergeyIT> возможно файл кто то другой создал и/или не отпускает
<bosyi> SergeyIT, спс, посмотрю. я думаю так и есть
<[Raiden]> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31659272/snt/2013-09-14.fingerprints.jpg
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: привет
<UNIm95> Ку
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Привет. подключено мфу, но только присутствует принтер. Как сканер задействовать?
<[Raiden]> с убунтой идёт simple scan
<[Raiden]> он не работает?
<l-ectrik> нет у меня такой, но спасибо
<[Raiden]> это если с юнити версия
<SergeyIT> l-ectrik, по типу мфу погугли
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: у меня жыш кде)
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: а.. я не помню что у кого, сча.
<SergeyIT> сканер не настраивал, хотя есть (
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], стареешь (
<[Raiden]> В кде похожая утилита зовется scanlite
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: как и весь этот долбаный мир )
<SergeyIT> мир еще не родился, можно сказать (
<l-ectrik> философско однако)
<aleksei`> блин, это бред, ставлю лтску, всё ок, ставятся обновления и капец, не загружаемся))
<aleksei`> ядро 3.8 походу не дружит с проприетарными дровами
<SergeyIT> aleksei`, попробуй дейли билд
<l-ectrik> aleksei`: поддерживаю. У самого на нетбуке курсор пропадает и wi-fi не цепляется
<[Raiden]> дело скорее всего не в версии ядра. А в том что не стоит пакет kernel-headers без версии. Метапакет т.е.
<[Raiden]> и не притягивает хидеры обновлённого ядра
<SergeyIT> а я ядро 3.2 пользую
<[Raiden]> что не даёт пересобраться блобу
<l-ectrik> что такое блоб?
<[Raiden]> это догадка. Что произошло в реале - надо смотреть
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: это местное название закрытых драйверов
<aleksei`> [Raiden], так без дровов - то всё грузится ))
<[Raiden]> Хм, значит я не так понял. Я подумал что дрова стоят и обновление ломает
<aleksei`> нвидиа 304  нормально рабайтен
<aleksei`> 319 - лайтдм не поднимается
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: а видеокарта какая?
<aleksei`> гт 260
<[Raiden]> должны работать
<aleksei`> ладно, буду мучать
<[Raiden]> У меня эти дрова раотают в 13.04, там 3.8.0+
<aleksei`> ну может у меня просто руки кривые, всё таки после отпуска ))
<[Raiden]> логи могут показать, /var/log/Xorg.0.log хотя бы
<aleksei`> сейчас глянем
<[Raiden]> хотя лучше на форум. От меня сча линукс далеко )
<aleksei`> и что тебе сейчас ближе? ))
<[Raiden]> ну, из винды пишу ) На самом деле я сюда зашел картинку показать, но ты зашел позже )
<aleksei`> блиин, ты подвёл этот канал )))
<[Raiden]> Ну, у меня реально всегда был дуалбут. Просто я редко загружал виндовс.
<[Raiden]> я не скрываю
<aleksei`> у меян как-то для жены тоже раньше 2 системы стояло, но потом как-то на виртуалку запузырил всё и норм ))
<aleksei`> хмм, а тчо есть существенная разница между просто драйвером и курент упдейтс?
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает
<aleksei`> ну пишут ведь что рекомендуемый )))
<[Raiden]> всёравно тебе решать )
<aleksei`> да упдейт груб всё разрурил
<[Raiden]> Я вообще люблю иметь последние версии дров, когда возможно и не лень
<aleksei`> уже нормуль
<aleksei`> говорю же - руки кривые просто ))
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: Я бы перешел на крыску или которая на Lu начинается))
<[Raiden]> лхде
<l-ectrik> но, как мне, творческому человеку они выглядят убого,что-ли
<UNIm95> да там разницы не особо много. все равно тяжеловатые приложения надо поставить
<l-ectrik> касаемо десктопа(своего) я по-прежнему останусь в кде
<l-ectrik> а вот с нетбуком вопрос...
<aleksei`> юнити
<l-ectrik> не один инерфейс, кроме юнити не режет по верткали экран
<[Raiden]> с темами можно повозиться в той же крысе и лхде. Там дело не в красоте или отсутсвии творчества. ТАм есть функциональные проблемы, котоыре не могут сделать эти среды популярными... Точнее эти среды не смогут сделать линукс популярным.
<l-ectrik> *вертикали
<l-ectrik> Не знаю, [Raiden]: Как-то я себя там неуютно чувствую. Все как-то серенько
<l-ectrik> и мышасто что-ли))
<aleksei`> l-ectrik, ну удобней всё таки, много чего перепробовал на ноут, остановился на юнити
<aleksei`> хотя каждый сам выбирает ...
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: а что за функциональные проблемы в крысе?
<l-ectrik> я ж писал выше единственный де, который не режет по вертикали. Для ноут\нетбуков самое оно
<aleksei`> сори, не обратил внимания
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: и мышасто все там))
<l-ectrik> т.е. серенько как-то
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Ну,  взять например фм от хфце. По сути это копия  эксплорера времен вин98-хп.  У  конкурентов всё уже несколько иначе.
<l-ectrik> вот, соглашусь
<l-ectrik> По мне(как не профессионалу) выглядит так -
<UNIm95>  l-ectrik: здрасте. там столько для настроек для клавы что половину сносить пришлось. что бы как в г2 было.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: давай я тонго про наутилус напомню
<UNIm95> тонко*
<l-ectrik> хфце - что-то рядом с вин98-ме
<UNIm95> То есть у меня одного хфце почти гном 2?
<aleksei`> )))
<[Raiden]> тот адский бред который делает проект гном со своим проектом ещё не повод такого застоя. Мне лично эксплорер из вин8 симпотичней или даже дельфин из кде.
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: почитатель г2? Прогресс как же?
<l-ectrik> хотя г3 фу мерзость еще та))
<l-ectrik> имхо
<UNIm95>  l-ectrik: гном 2 был тупо удобен.
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: и не красив
<l-ectrik> красив, как вин98
<[Raiden]> на самом деле он был местами удобен. И тоже устарел уже ещё до того как помер.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: а что круче у эксплорера на вин 8 чем другиф ФМ?
<[Raiden]> была некоторая надежда на ег оразвитие, т.к. последние несколько версий появлялись новые опции\фичи.
<UNIm95> как раз у МС эксплорер ничего не меняет в нтерфейсе
<l-ectrik> туту
<l-ectrik> мы про вин не говорим))
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: ну, там есть индексный поиск, есть интеграция с базами мультимедиа в котоыре можно произвольно добавлять папки и файлы. И  ещё выделив файл или папку ты получаешь меню из действий которые можно совершить. Ну т.е. там табы с действиями над э
<[Raiden]> лементом как в офисе 2007.
<UNIm95> l-ectrik:  [Raiden] утверждал что тунар застыл на уровне вин 98
<[Raiden]> рейтинг блин даже есть дял мп3 )
<[Raiden]> для
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: в рамках гнома 2 с ритмбоксом все это было еще в 2008
<[Raiden]> есть ещё в винде новой такая штука как хранение нескольких версий и в эксплорере есть кнопка журнала, что бы посмотреть есть ли другие версии файла
<[Raiden]> Это то что я нашел за 2 дня юза вин8.1
<[Raiden]> И возникает вопрос, что мне может дать взамен хфце
<l-ectrik> в смысле несколько версий?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: версионирование файлов в оффтопике?
<UNIm95> поражен
<tagezi> да, они иногда придумывают велосипеды )
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: ну, в прямом смысле. Как снапшоты, в бтрфс, только не  дял все фс, а для отдельных файлов )
<[Raiden]> всей*
<l-ectrik> есть очень большой минус ос виндовс - это невозможность разделения диска
<[Raiden]> сча я лучше покажу.
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: разделения?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: аналог timemachine в макоси?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: мб )
<[Raiden]> я не видел макос
<l-ectrik> (/home)
<l-ectrik> чтобы отдельно стоял
<l-ectrik> чтобы не затрагивая свое личное можно было все удалить
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1216977/79163341
<[Raiden]> Если говорить о дельфине, то у него тоже есть уникальные свойства, которые можно считать прогрессом.
<[Raiden]> и именно поэтому у нег оесть шансы конкурировать с виндовс , т.е. предоставлять другой, но тоже современный набор возможностей.
<[Raiden]> т.е. что-то предложить взамен, а не просто хороший фм коотыре юзали ваши дедушки.
<tagezi> l-ectrik: в винде хому можно вынести наотдельный диск
<tagezi> это можжно ещё с 97 было сделать
<l-ectrik> допустим, я не видел в венде кнопку ф3, которая иногда бывает нужна
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Это я в курсе, но связи с папками...
<tagezi> всмысле связи?
<l-ectrik> в прямом - музыка в музыку, изображения-в свою
<tagezi> это с 2000 винды уних началось
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Ну хз. может и здесь запилят
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: мне в тунаре двупанельности не хватает
<l-ectrik> а что в тунаре нет??
<[Raiden]> всё совсем не так. Музыка не обязательно должна лежат ь вхомпапка-музыка. Точнее это устаревший подход вин хп и необязательный. Теперь вы просто добавляете любые папки и носители в базу в раздел музыки и  имеете общий доступ к ней.
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: а что в нём есть? :)
<l-ectrik> дык я жеш незнамо пока
<l-ectrik> ))
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ты говоришь про ссылки в папку музыка?
<tagezi> тоесть можно делать бардак
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: нет
<UNIm95> и все? или возможно указать в медиа проигрывателя несколько папок с музыкой?
<UNIm95> да хфсе этого нет.
<tagezi> "загарь рабочий стол - пусть все умрут от зависти" (с) девиз винды
<UNIm95> так как тупо нет системного музыкального проигрывателя
<tagezi> д*
<l-ectrik> я привык к порядку и по ссылке моя музыка оная должна открываться имхо
<aleksei`> хех, инвидиа не наврала, в 319 дровах производительность действительно поднялась на 20 фпсов ))
<l-ectrik> винда этого не дает (по крайней мере раньше)
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: кста, в хфце я так и не нашел как в автозапуск программу добавить
<l-ectrik> ?
<UNIm95>  l-ectrik: меню-настройки-диспечер настроек-сеансы и запуск- автостарт приложений
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: http://itmages.ru/image/view/1216993/7fdb1a3e
<[Raiden]> В кде я могу сделать нечто похожее, объеденив свои папки с музыкой одним тэгом и обращаясь к нему просматривать из содержимое или искат ьв них.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: как я и говорил внедрение в де управление де-шным музыкальным проигрывателем
<UNIm95> ничего нового
<UNIm95> только привинтили
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: хз что значит дешным )
<l-ectrik> )
<[Raiden]> Запустится любой проигрыватель , коотрый определен для этого типа.
<[Raiden]> например фубар
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: дешным это как плеер амарок в кедах, ритмбокс в гноме iTunes в макоси, WMP в винде
<[Raiden]> ну короче понятно, ты увидел что хотел )
<UNIm95> вообще-то эту полезную фичу из макоси притынули.
<[Raiden]> В кде кстати амарок не явзяется чем-то обязательным, если что.
<[Raiden]> Ну и слава богу.
<[Raiden]> а в хфце не притынули
<[Raiden]> вот и сказке конец
<UNIm95> По нормальному надо собрать всех и запилить нормальную де
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: или еще не притянули.
<tagezi> и так де нормальные
<tagezi> крыса таже - офигенное де
<tagezi> то что в ней проигрывателя нет - так это проблемы райдера )
<[Raiden]> оно офигенное для владелцев старого железа 5+ лет. Н оникак не для завоевания рынка. Я в общем только это хотел сказать.
<tagezi> это твоё личное мнение я надеюсь?
<[Raiden]> коенчно ) Я не представитель каноникал или кого-то ещё )
<tagezi> ну и славненько
<tagezi> крыса - прекрасное де
<tagezi> покране мере оно свободное, и это уже огромный +
<l-ectrik> А для меня оно какое-то сероватое(мыш, есть мыш))
<tagezi> эм.. а что в нём должно быть?
<[Raiden]> ну оно и позиционируется так. Как лёгкое де для устаревшего железа. Что в общем моей идее того что оно не может повышать популярность не противоречит. :)
<tagezi> у меня на нем был медиоцентр собран.. нормальная удобная штука..
<l-ectrik> tagezi: немножко разъясню со стороны простого пользователя
<tagezi> оно более популярное чем кде тоже
<l-ectrik> ..
<[Raiden]> Ты не найдешь ни 1 опроса где бы это было так. Я думаю.
<tagezi> "простой пользователь" - это тот который пользуеться виндой? )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: это тоже твоё личное мнение ))
<[Raiden]> конечно ) но если меня попросят, я ег осмогу подкрепить урлами.
<tagezi> половина компьютеров на которых стоит линукс, если мы не учитываем мобильников с андройдом, вообще в де не нуждаються
<l-ectrik> простой пользователь, это котороый мечтает спрыгнуть с винды, но пока не видно достойных соперников..
<UNIm95> tagezi: опросы на лоре и прочих дают кедам 3-е место
<UNIm95> после гнома и кед
<tagezi> кедам после кед? ))
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: а первое у кого?
<UNIm95> а сорри я про крысу
<l-ectrik> Желтая майка лидера так сказать...
<UNIm95> гном с кедами постоянно меняются
<l-ectrik> UNIm95: крыса какое место?
<UNIm95> 3-е
<l-ectrik> и?
<l-ectrik> 2-е?
<[Raiden]> Простой юзер хочет пользоваться и наслаждаться. Закрытый или открытый для него не плюс и не минус. Для него это пофиг.
<tagezi> что такое простой пользователь?
<tagezi> который не отличает интернет от браузера?
<[Raiden]> ну, это человек котоырй покупает комп из-за любопытства или для решения какой-то задачи. Например делать  онлайн покупки и звонить по скайпу родным в прибалтику.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<l-ectrik> вы пользователей не разделяйте от простых к сложному. Пользователь есть один
<UNIm95>  l-ectrik: говорю же меняются местами
<UNIm95> кеды и гном
<UNIm95> http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/9380184
<tagezi> вы постоянно говорите - простой пользователь, вот я пытаюсь понять, я просто или сложный
<tagezi> я звоню по скайпу и делаю покупки
<tagezi> при этом мне половина вещей которыми пользуеться райден ваще не нужна
<tagezi> втом числе и скайп, побольшому =))
<l-ectrik> вот согласен полностью с тагези. Это полу чается расизм? (или как там его назвать)
<[Raiden]> про гном я могу сказать, что с последние несколько лет существования гном2 был пик его популярности, не в последнюю очередь благодаря Марку с убунтой ) Такой пик теперь будет не скоро , если будет вообще. Скорее всего он будет  у кде или у цинамо
<[Raiden]> на , котоырй кстати более охотно включают в дистры чем юнити...
<tagezi> либы с++ обновились
<tagezi> афигеть
<[Raiden]> скорее всего дыру закрыли )
<tagezi> да, наверное..
<tagezi> реконг никак не починят (
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: мэнтейнить юнайти одна головная боль. сначала гном либы потом моно либы позже qt
<UNIm95> вот и не очень охотно включают в де
<[Raiden]> я выше говорил про какие-то инновации и движение вперёд. ПО сути гном3 тоже инновационный , только как-то особенно альтернативно :)
<tagezi> все велики проекты были альтернативными
<UNIm95> tagezi:  но не тогда когда юзеры матом кроют и требуют изменить
<tagezi> да так всегда
<tagezi> я когда начинаю програмки переписывать, и люди видят как всё меняеться меня тоже матом кроют
<l-ectrik> юзеры матом покроют-покроют, да и успокоются(взяв в руки напильник)
<tagezi> говорят я всё порчу
<tagezi> потом спасибо говорят )
<UNIm95> l-ectrik: народ в расширениях гнома клепают то что уже было в гноме 2
<UNIm95> а эти идиоты с гнома постоянно апи меняют.
<UNIm95> как результат расширения из г3.6 не пашут в г3.8
<tagezi> ну, api все меняют
<l-ectrik> Да видел я...
<l-ectrik> поэтому не хочется как-то с кде пока спрыгивать
<tagezi> гугл тоже постоянно свои api меняет
<UNIm95> tagezi: одно менять а другое старое сразу выбрасывать
<tagezi> ну, икто незнает к чему это приведёт
<[Raiden]> по ходу когда расширения на жс, то это неизбежно. Пример - фф и ожидание от версии к версии когда подойдут любимые аддоны.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> может они идеал сделают )
<[Raiden]> хотя, может быть плохой пример. Но пока с гномом так же.
<tagezi> у кед тоже полно косяков с api
<tagezi> куча плазмойдов перестают работать
<l-ectrik> да-да
<l-ectrik> gmail-plasmoid при проверки почты наглухо вешал все
<tagezi> это вообще общая проблема разработчиков
<l-ectrik> писал вчера
<[Raiden]> ну видимо да.
<UNIm95> надо иметь яйца сказав это стабильное апи. держем 10 лет
<UNIm95> и править ошибки
<[Raiden]> тут нужна продумманность изначально и пореже менять апи без необходимости )
<tagezi> надо просто продумать что нужно и держать это
<tagezi> незачем менять имена у функцый
<tagezi> самое поганое, когда функция таже, а имя у неё на пол буквы другое
<tagezi> ваще выбешивает, сидишь как придурок в коде меняешь всю эту фигню
<UNIm95> tagezi: Что девелопил?
<tagezi> да я и девелоплю потихоньку )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  так что?
<[Raiden]> в общем в лине проблем хватает. И есть такая проблема, что любые вложения в гном крайне редко делают лучше кде или что-либо ещё и наоборот. Должна начаться интеграция технологий. И она отчасти началась, телепати, гстример, пульс... Может когда-ни
<[Raiden]> ть и до 1 тулкита драстём ) Сомнительно правда.
<[Raiden]> так, всё. Прекращаю генерить текст )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: это не только в лине
<tagezi> это везде и у мс тоже самое
<tagezi> UNIm95: за деньги, последнее, писал скрипты для огнептицы
<UNIm95>  [Raiden] в винде совсем не один тулкит. только из-за поддержки обратной совместимости держат все и дистр без ничего весит 20гб
<tagezi> а для себя чо только не девеледоплю )
<[Raiden]> ну в целом , согласен. Но там как минимум ест ьсвязь этих тулкитов. Они по болшей части имеют одни диалоги, элементы и внешний вид.
<tagezi> зато ты не представляешь как там долго исправить баг
<tagezi> сколько для этого бумажек нужно пройти..
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> а сделать нововедение - это вообще рехнуться... я пол года назад читал расказик чела который там работал.. причем он расхваливал мс.. он расказывал как тяжело дыло новую функцию в эксель добавить
<UNIm95> tagezi: верно ты написал дыло"
<tagezi> было*
<[Raiden]> это лучше чем для через б
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> английский уже в глазах ребит.. раскладки клав путаю )
<UNIm95> да норм
<tagezi> я*
<tagezi> и слова забываю в конец
<UNIm95>  tagezi: тебе поспать надо.
<tagezi> да я выспался вроде
<tagezi> фортран обновился =D
<tagezi> я и не думал что у меня либа их стоит
<tagezi> да.. линух причесать нужно конкретно.. сесть, и реально пересобрать все либы выкинув никому ненужное, а нужно в кучу собрав
<tagezi> а то у нас в системе до сих пор весит пакет утилит от бсд из которого используеться только одна функция
<l-ectrik> подскажите, ка называется пакет cario-doc или cairo-doc
<l-ectrik> &
<l-ectrik> ?
<tagezi> cairo-doc
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: apt-cache search cairo |grep doc
<[Raiden]> ну или как-то так )
<tagezi> и это хвалёная кде )
<[Raiden]> ну вбить в муо ни выбрать из списка тоже вариант
<tagezi> они центр приложений лепят, кстати..
<tagezi> симпатичный
<l-ectrik> А можно вообще посмотреть, ну допустим названия установленных пакетов.
<l-ectrik> ?
<tagezi> а.. ты ведь себе ставил.. видел
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: в том же муоне можно
<l-ectrik> в муоне (ну или в другой программе) не пешется
<l-ectrik> Пишется только название
<tagezi> там галочка стоит
<tagezi> они  различаються по виду
<tagezi> иди открой муон который как коробка.. он как синаптик, там пишеться зелёным цветом
<tagezi> или* )
<tagezi> отсортировать можно
<l-ectrik> tagezi: хм... До утра сидеть сортировать?
<tagezi> зачем? там в колонке жмакаешь с верху и оно само сортируеться
<tagezi> по тому признаку которому хочешь
<tagezi> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0915/h_1379197133_9771559_f7df9bbebe.png
<tagezi> вот эта прога.. у меня по другому названа, кажеться, это из-за системы
<tagezi> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0915/h_1379197235_7959981_ce3ab920ad.png
<tagezi> вот так отсортированое выглядит
<l-ectrik> это по вопросу usb http://wstaw.org/m/2013/09/15/%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA12.png
<l-ectrik> к примеру, меня интересует программа для создания флэшки
<l-ectrik> которую я удалил с дистра
<l-ectrik> как мне найти ее теперь?
<tagezi> по статусу сортируй, там с права внизу закладки.. в них статут, там есть удалёные
<l-ectrik> это я примерно написал. А если нет? Как новичку искать?
<tagezi> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0915/h_1379197511_8986550_1806f9b83d.png
<tagezi> l-ectrik: чего искать?
<l-ectrik> Который ни в зуб ногой не понимает...
<tagezi> вот вопрос..
<tagezi> как это в винде делаеться?
<[Raiden]> usb creator какой-нить, хз
<l-ectrik> вот... а говорят, что дружелюбная))
<tagezi> никто не обещал попу подтерать
<l-ectrik> пакет называется usb-creator-gtk
<tagezi> gtk - это для гнома
<l-ectrik> или rlt
<l-ectrik> кде
<l-ectrik> d rjywt
<l-ectrik> в конце
<l-ectrik> cjhhb
<l-ectrik> сорри
<tagezi> в муоне столько сортировок, что найти можно всё что угодно.. если поимаешь что ищешь
<tagezi> а есои не понимаешь,  то и нефиг искать
<tagezi> если*
<l-ectrik> действительно, тагези... нефиг тогда уж и искать))
<l-ectrik> если ос (к примеру убунту) позиционирует как ос доступная для каждого
<l-ectrik> т.е. подрузумевается не для каждого программиста.сисадмина
<l-ectrik> а для простых пользователей
<tagezi> ты путаешь тёплое с мягким
<tagezi> для кождого, имееться в виду тот кому не лень учиться..
<l-ectrik> то как объяснить простому пользователю, что нужно доустановить какой-то пакет?
<tagezi> кто простой?
<tagezi> слепо-немо-глухо-немой дибил?
<l-ectrik> tagezi: подожди... Нафига 60-летней бабуле учится?
<tagezi> человек которому в лом залесть в гугл и понять что ему нужно и скопипастить название проги в муон?
<tagezi> есть поговорка: "Правильно поставленый вопрос - половина ответа"
<l-ectrik> tagezi: ой да не умничай ты...
<tagezi> если ты не хочешь спрашивать, то чего ты хочешь? что бы за тебя ответили на вопрос который ты не задал?
<snql> а из какой ямы эта desura выплыла? был стим были все довольны, потом появиль всякие юплеи, ориджины, виндоуз геймс и начался хаос
<l-ectrik> Я тебе об одном, ты о другом...
<tagezi> о чем ты?
<tagezi> ты спросил как отсортировать, я тебе показал
<l-ectrik> не знаю, как копировать... выше вопрос был. 01:30
<tagezi> по москве скажи время
<l-ectrik> -1
<tagezi> ну я так найти не могу, у меня в 1:30 нет вопроса, в 0:30 тоже, в 23:30 тоже
<tagezi> у меня сейчас 1:40
<l-ectrik> tagezi: я не в Москов, но у меня тож 01:42
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0915/h_1379198585_7601676_9c187bc1b4.png
<tagezi> где там вопрос? о_О
<tagezi> очень рекомендую http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_(%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B3%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0)#.D0.A2.D0.B8.D0.BF.D1.8B_.D0.BF.D1.80.D0.B5.D0.B4.D0.BB.D0.BE.D0.B6.D0.B5.D0.BD.D0.B8.D0.B9
<l-ectrik> Нежелательно для меня. Лучше прочти сам для обобщенного развития так сказать
<l-ectrik> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/09/15/%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA13.png
<l-ectrik> со временем несрослось
<l-ectrik> ...
<[Raiden]> заголовки у электрика мне больше нравятся. ТОже оторваны от темы, но не так очевидно )
<[Raiden]> сн
<tagezi> зачем тебе вторая кнопка пуск? о_О
<tagezi> у тебя вопроса тоже не вижу.. так что сори.. нет вопроса, нет ответа
<l-ectrik> а что? Я не имею права держать у ся 2 кнопки??
<tagezi> и мне всёравно что там каноникал говорит про эту ос..
<l-ectrik> мне так удобно\нравицца
<tagezi> да ради бога.. хоть десять.. это кстати был вопрос
<l-ectrik> я ответил вроде как
<l-ectrik> tagezi: какой ты пользуешься ос дома\жена(если есть)?
<l-ectrik> tagezi: вне работы
<l-ectrik> tagezi: честно)
<tagezi> дома у меня кубунту на буке.. на медиоцентре дебиан, жена пользует всё это + винду.. я её не перевариваю.. на работе была винда.. дочь, 11 летняя блондинка, пользует кубунту
<tagezi> чо ещё? )) а да, на дебиане была крыса.. потом ласточку поставил
<l-ectrik> что такое ласточка?
<tagezi> дхде
<tagezi> лхде*
<tagezi> почему крыса крыса? )) там мышь нарисована.. ну и ласточка также само
 * tagezi ушёл за ящиком с запятыми
<l-ectrik> там реально крыса\мыш нарисована да и сернько все
<l-ectrik> ))
<tagezi> серенько можно разукрасить.. морды есть
<tagezi> не на много тяжелее чем в кде делаеться
<l-ectrik> ну, покажи хоть один скрин, где "вау"?
<l-ectrik> у меня тоже, кстати, дочка повернулась на кде))
<tagezi> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/xubuntu-1210-released-with-xfce-410.html
<tagezi> расматрива
<tagezi> й*
<l-ectrik> не.
<l-ectrik> воспоминания вин98
<l-ectrik> остаются все равно
<tagezi> http://jfnlinuxproject.blogspot.fi/2011/02/xubuntu-v1010-is-lighter-alternative-to_06.html
<l-ectrik> скорее винМЕ
<tagezi> вспоминать ты можешь чо угодно
<tagezi> это твои личные асоциации
<tagezi> и с ними пожалуй к психологу нужно, в не к операционным системам
<l-ectrik> tagezi: лучше бэ к психиатру))
<l-ectrik> Меня интересует глобальное меню(как в юнити) прикрутить можно?
<l-ectrik> к любому де
<tagezi> можно переделать родное
<l-ectrik> Мне предлагал UNIm95  к кедам, но это не то...
<tagezi> гуглить нужно.. я не интересовался.. я не считаю меню у юнити супер удобным.. я его рашпилем допиливал когда пользовался
<tagezi> к кедам ваще 1 в 1 можно запулить.. райден картинки показывал
<l-ectrik> ну дык оно вроде как на qt или я не прав?
<tagezi> кто?
<l-ectrik> юнити
<tagezi> эм.. вроде нет, на гтк+
<tagezi> а разница какая?
<tagezi> когда у тебя стоит что-нить на опенбоксе, имеет значение на чем написано, там ещё и не всякое гтк+ подойдёт.. но потому что ты занят скоростью работы, а если у тебя кде, какая разница что ставить, лишбы работало
<tagezi> кайро док например, ваще не разу не кути, или гимп
<l-ectrik> просто как-то давно мне говорили, что юнити работает на qt.
<l-ectrik> мож2дэ?
<l-ectrik> Unity 2D написана на C++ с использованием библиотеки Qt[
<l-ectrik> это с вики
<tagezi> я никогда особо не заморачивался либами, в линухе это реально бесмысленно.. обычно в системе всёравно стоит всё что угодно
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Тыж программист?
<tagezi> я уже писал сегодня про обновление либ фортрана.. вообще не понимаю зачем она нужна.. даже предположить не могу.. если только какнить g++ её пользует
<tagezi> и чо? я должен каждый быдлокод на изусть знать?
<l-ectrik> tagezi: цитата "я никогда особо не заморачивался с либами"
<l-ectrik> как?
<l-ectrik> реально,если ты пишешь что-то...
<tagezi> ну так мне нужно знать что мне нужно, а не что там пользуют другие
<l-ectrik> вопрос-а что тебе нужно? (секрет?)))
<tagezi> темболее в убунту.. тут вообще в либах ногу сломать можно )) я как-то пытался зачистить систему, разбирался сидел.. через месяц понял что смыла нет.. моло того что каждый в свою сторону смотрит, так ещё иногда есть прогеры, которые пользуют
<tagezi> одну функцию, из огромного блока либ, а тянут их все
<tagezi> l-ectrik: смотря что делаю.. всё от работы зависит
<tagezi> в линухе я восновном с++ и qt4 пользуюсь
<tagezi> а.. ещё баш + стандартные утилиты командной строки
<l-ectrik> ну вот, пошел матом ругаться))
<tagezi> google.com
<tagezi> хотя у тебя же реконг стоит...
<tagezi> wt:твой_запрос
<tagezi> альт+ф2 и там уже wt:твой_запрос
<l-ectrik> реконг удаляется сразу
<l-ectrik> без вопросов
<tagezi> ну и зря
<tagezi> уродуешь систему
<l-ectrik> не нравицца он мне
<tagezi> реконг - это реально одна из лучших вещё придуманых в кде
<tagezi> вещей*
<l-ectrik> да и привык к огнелису
<l-ectrik> это разработка кде?
<l-ectrik> (реконг)
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> это браузер интегрированый в кде
<l-ectrik> о как
<l-ectrik> то что он интегрирован - знаю
<tagezi> он ваще реально продуманый.. жаль до ума допилить у них не получаеться.. хром и гугл всё забывают его
<l-ectrik> вопрос - это их разработка, либо реклама?
<tagezi> реклама чего?
<tagezi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rekonq
<l-ectrik> В любом де есть свои "программы" по умолчанию...
<l-ectrik> продвигают кто как может
<l-ectrik> имхо
<tagezi> ну, тебе же не впихивают KOffice
<tagezi> у тебя по умолчанию стоит ЛО
<l-ectrik> а есть такой?
<l-ectrik> ))
<tagezi> у тебя алергия на чтение? )
<tagezi> или ты поставил систему и представил что ты крутой системны админ которому сама система попу подотрёт если что? ))
<tagezi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koffice
<l-ectrik> фи тагези, как некрасиво Вы выражаетесь...
<tagezi> у тебя должны стоять проги по умолчанию.. помоему связаная с базами данных и может крита.. я не помню.. у меня 13.10 сейчас
<tagezi> Kexi
<l-ectrik> вопрос про "есть такой?" относился к KOffice
<tagezi> http://kde.org/
<tagezi> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<tagezi> есть ещё програмка, она по умолчанию должна стоять akregator там по умолчанию подписка на новасти самых популярных кдешных сайтов
<tagezi> всё английском, но язык не очень сложный, помоему, ну в грайнем случае гугл переводчик поможе
<tagezi> там иногда интересные вещи проскакивают
<tagezi> http://kde-apps.org/
<tagezi> тож сайт с програмками для кде.. с плазмойдами )) правда не всё всегда встаёт качественно (
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-15
<l-ectrik> tagezi: спасибо, конечно)
<l-ectrik> tagezi: но я об этом знал ужеш
<tagezi> ну и слава богу
<l-ectrik> вопрос... что такое Kexi?
<tagezi> Kexi — интегрированное приложение для управления данными из KOffice. Может использоваться для проектирования баз данных, обработки данных, выполнения запросов. Kexi может подключаться к различным серверам баз данных, например PostgreSQL и MySQL.
<tagezi> ещё что-нибудь из википедии процитировать? )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: А ты готов?
<tagezi> l-ectrik: у тебя какая версия кубунты стоит?
<l-ectrik> а это так важно??? 12.04lts
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0915/h_1379204790_7263441_afed05d860.png
<tagezi> у тебя эта вкладка есть?
<tagezi> я чото её вообще не помню
<l-ectrik> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/09/15/%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA14.png
<l-ectrik> как-то так
<tagezi> классно.. значит я её игнорировал до этого
<tagezi> они заразы в 13.10 реконг сломали (
<tagezi> и чинить не хотят... уже 2 недели не одного обновления
<tagezi> но зато нипомук починили )
<tagezi> шелестит ваще незаметно )
 * tagezi tagezi|spit
<tagezi|spit> во..
<tagezi|spit> бб
<kashel> всем привет
<kashel> народ помогите
<kashel> нужно прикрутить Unity к удалённому столу
<kashel> ау
<kashel> ау
<kashel> меня здесь вилят ?
<tagezi> !ask | kashel
<ubuntuhelp> kashel: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<kashel> ок извините
<kashel> спасибо
<tagezi> kashel: на форуме глянь.. скорее всего уже есть тема такая
<kashel> мотрел
<kashel> нету
<kashel> пробовал горячыми
<tagezi> а в воскресение тут народу живого мало, все отдыхают )
<kashel> неполучаеться
<tagezi> у меня кеды.. я юнити уже больше года не видел, так что я тебеничем помочь не могу
<kashel> и на том спс
<tagezi> http://opendesktop.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/154895-1.png экран загрузки для кед =)
<aleksei`> всем привет
<tagezi> ку
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<tagezi> самому тебе утречко
<SergeyIT> и тебе раннего
<tagezi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/ubuntu-12-04-lts-cds-munich-windows-xp?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-12-04-lts-cds-munich-windows-xp
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> странно, чето у меня перестал запускаться стим
<Scrimmer> было у кого такое?
<andrex> а вконсоли чаго грит?
<Scrimmer> а ничаго
<Scrimmer> я его снёс
<andrex> ну и молоток, игры же зло )
<Scrimmer> andrex: знаешь что
<andrex> мм?
<aleksei`> у меня ваще стим ругаецо на неустановленный пакет curl ))) ну и фиг с ним )))
<tagezi> ну так установи курл
<tagezi> он нифига не весит же
<aleksei`> да ну его, это столько в консоли писать ...
<tagezi> а утилита рульная )
<tagezi> sudo apt-get install curl
<tagezi> ? )
<aleksei`> а пароль ..
<Scrimmer> бедный
<aleksei`> тоже ведь надо печатать ))
<tagezi> ты тут уже намного большенапечатал )
<aleksei`> линукс не для ленивых )))
<tagezi> Scrimmer: я морду рульную для элементари видел на опендекстопюорг
<tagezi> опендекстоп.орг
<aleksei`> кидай ссылку или скрин
<tagezi> мне влом искать снова
<aleksei`> вот видишь, и ты ленивый ))
<tagezi> aleksei`: а у тебя тоже элементари
<tagezi> ?
<aleksei`> нет
<aleksei`> но посмотрец - то хоцеца
<tagezi> да гном гномом, только перепиленый ещё более убого
<tagezi> даже крыса может выглядить как гном )
<aleksei`> ну всмысле класик или иретий?
<tagezi> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php/FineryDark+Improved?content=160708
<tagezi> крыса с мордой гнома )
<tagezi> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php/Moka+GTK3+Theme?content=160565
<tagezi> морда гнома.. типа улучшеная
<Scrimmer> чето стим меня пугает
<Scrimmer> во второй раз система зависает
<tagezi> http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php/Forlorn?content=160700
<tagezi> опендоксовская тема
<tagezi> .. прикольная кстати =)
<aleksei`> внатуре гном ))
<tagezi> они сейчас на кути пересядут полностью.. и делать фаще зашибенный вид
<aleksei`> пойду ка я себе гном классический сделаю ))) ностальгия блин ...\
<tagezi> да ну его
<tagezi> если уж ностальгия, сделай себе опенбокс
<aleksei`> кстати идея
<SergeyIT> если ностальгия - ставь фриДОС
<Scrimmer> а можно как то откатить апдейт вайна?
<andrex> удалить wine-x.x.x и поставить wine-x.y.y
<Scrimmer> а поздно
<Scrimmer> уже снёс все нафиг D:
<andrex> какойто ты опрометчивый)
<Scrimmer> а то блин сеня апдейт вышел
<Scrimmer> и фотошоп теперь не работает
<Scrimmer> andrex: это ты виноват
<andrex> да не это артус
<Scrimmer> мерзкий вайн
<Scrimmer> поломал всё
<Scrimmer> andrex: это ты виноват
<andrex> не это артус
<andrex> он главный злодей
<artus> хто тут меня в суе поминал? }:-[
 * andrex спряталсо
<adminn> скрипт запускается от рута и не видит файл, расположенный с ним в одной папке. chmod стоит 777, cat выводит нормально, в чем проблема?
<tozen> dobrogo vsem! est' kto na otvet?
<andrex> !translit > tozen
<ubuntuhelp> tozen, please see my private message
<artus> только мегаадмины 777 на стрипты ставят
<andrex> chmod 888 script xD
<artus> вот как узнать криворукого ламера? по его чмодам от рута :D
<SuPeR_MeGa_AdMiN> во как надо
<SuPeR_MeGa_AdMiN> хм
<SuPeR_MeGa_AdMiN> andrex, а у нас че, можно ники теряче менять ?
<SuPeR_MeGa_AdMiN> o
<andrex> ну да
<SuPeR_MeGa_AdMiN> странненько
<andrex> тока не зарегиные не могут
<andrex> ты с зарегеного поменял и как бы временно права ника и статус переходят на новый
<SuPeR_MeGa_AdMiN> ну как бе да
<SuPeR_MeGa_AdMiN> ...
<andrex> ыы
<artus> ужс кароче
<andrex> artus, да все норм, не зарегенный то не могет)
<Scrimmer> ребятуууульки
<Scrimmer> artus: доров
<ingev> Люди у меня такая проблемка, есть программа под виндовс запускаю из под wine c установленным mono 2.10+ а мне выдаёт ошибку Unknown heap type: #GUlD
<ingev> Unknown heap type: #Blop
<ingev> The entry point method could not be loaded
<ingev> помогите пожалуйста в решении
<UNIm95> ingev: Телепаты в отпуске. что за прога? .net в вайн установлен?
<artus> ingev, а на #wine спросить слабо?
<artus>  #winehq который
<ingev> ну я так понял программа mono заменяет нет фрамеворк
<ingev> прога скорее всего на нет 4.0
<artus> зачем ей заменять? слабо нет поставить?
<artus> и даже 4й можно
<ingev> можно ставить нет фрамеворк в вайне:? ::)))
<artus> можно канешн
<ingev> ну попробую. сенк
<Sacri> а подскажите мне, что значит (S) в /proc/mdstat ?
<Sacri> мяу?
<Scrimmer> о_0
<artus> букву
<artus> где моя награда?
<tagezi> мяу? о_О слышал бы тебя твой муж
<tagezi> ваще распаясалась )
<artus> убитьфсехчеловеков
<Sacri> а всё-таки ?
<Sacri> md1 : active raid1 sda2[2](S) sdb2[1]
<Sacri> 2929739071 blocks super 1.2 [2/1] [_U]
<Sacri> вот так выглядит
<Sacri> _U я понимаю а вот зачем там S – хз
<artus> Sacri, S это сильно погнутая U
<tagezi> а зачем вообще в прог лезть?
<artus> там сакральные тайны
<Sacri> это я же поняла из mdstat --detail
<tagezi> тайны Сакри? )
<Sacri> но вот чем её так прогнуло интересно
<Sacri> собсно оно получилось вместо зеркалинга на свежепоменяный винт
<Sacri> отключила, подключила и вроде начало зеркалить
<tagezi> зеркалинг?
<tagezi> а зеркале как с английского переводить?
<Sacri> [>....................]  recovery =  4.0% (118192512/2929739071) finish=445.3min speed=105210K/sec
<artus> Sacri, ану полож наместо некрономикон
<Sacri> просто вдруг оно там не с проста взялось
<tagezi> лучше ьы делом занялась
<Sacri> хотя хецнер, сволочи, поставили вместо сбойного винта "новый" с 7к часов наработки
<Sacri> ну не пидорасы ли?
<tagezi> бб
<artus> @kban Sacri байбай
<artus> @mode -b *!~Sacriiii@83.149.8.193]
<artus> @mode -b *!~Sacriiii@83.149.8.193
<Sacri> йо
<SergeyIT> Sacri, тут не базар - тут серьезные пиплы )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-08
<Bitkovski> Хао
<Bitkovski> никто не ставил либреофис ручками?
<tagezi> Bitkovski: что значит ручками?
<tagezi> знаешь способ поставить ножками? )
<Bitkovski> я имею ввиду из из исходников
<tagezi> а чего тебе там не понятно?
<tagezi> вроде весь ман, даже по русски написан
<tagezi> о, не.. не весь.. многопоточна сборка упущена
<Bitkovski> да просто после русификации у меня пропал апплет настройки звука
<Bitkovski> и настройка клавы вылетает там где ставится переключение раскладки
<Bitkovski> вот думаю может гнома переустановить
<Bitkovski> и это именно после русификации либреофис
<tagezi> эм.. а на чем ты собирал?
<Bitkovski> то есть?
<tagezi> ну, вообще при сборке, пакеты сами качатся и собираются
<Bitkovski> ну да
<tagezi> локализации я имею ввиду
<tagezi> как это ты их потом руссифицыровал?
<Bitkovski> сначала установил офис из репозитария
<Bitkovski> потом из портов русификацию
<tagezi> ты сказал что из исходника его собираешь
<Bitkovski> русик из исходника
<Bitkovski> блин, неуж то в этом и косяк
<tagezi> через порты?
<Bitkovski> да, порты
<tagezi> тогда тебе изди на конал фри..
<tagezi> идти*
<Bitkovski> порт это тоже что то типа репозитария, только с исходниками\
<Bitkovski> я их канал не перевариваю
<Bitkovski> они там все умные и говорят одно и тоже, у них с дебианщиками много общего. все маны курят
<tagezi> я знаю что такое порты во фряхе )) только дело в том, что ЛО на фре поддерживаеться самим сообщестовм фри, официально ЛО под неё не пилят
<tagezi> так что есть два варианта.. почтавить убунту и мучиться всю оставшуюся жизнь, либо идни курить маны ))
<tagezi> поставить* идти*
 * tagezi промахивается мимо клавиш (
<Bitkovski> убунта не. дебиан ещё да, а убунту потому и снёс что сервак потребовался
<Bitkovski> чисто для десктопа она нормальная, я даж в сталкера гамал и не гнал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в большой семье *buntu есть и серверные варианты
<GriefNorth> которые на удивление ведут себя более адекватно чем десктопные версии, поэтому в свое время и пришлось отказать от убунту в роли десктопа
<Bitkovski> ну убунда как бы на дебиане основана, поэтому не удивительно
<Bitkovski> хотя я 3 года на дебиане просидел, и блин чёт всё просто стало
<Bitkovski> не интересно уже
<GriefNorth> это хорошо когда на интерес есть свободное время, но чаще всего нужно что было так, поставил, настроил, забыл. А не сидеть в логах вылавливать рандомные баги
<GriefNorth> взять тот же Qt-creator который недавно в 14.04 падал ни с того ни с сего
<Bitkovski> помнится была как то раз проблема с компилятором, долго бился пока не дошло. пришлось откатиться. давно было, уще на убунте
<GriefNorth> вот поэтому она последнее время не очень торт
<GriefNorth> для меня по крайней мере
<Bitkovski> честно сказать я не пожалел что на дебиан свалил, фрю не ставил из-за квм-переключателя, но щас они утрясли эту проблему и я сел на фряху. тока вот сообщество там никакое
<GriefNorth> kvm  в плане виртуализации или же железка для переключения ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Bitkovski: квм-переключатель. это один набор клава+мышь+монитор и несколько системников под столом? а зачем дома. максимум что нужно это сервак-шара а его можно по ssh рулить
<Bitkovski> компы ремонтировать
<Bitkovski> что б не лазить по 3 раза на дню под стол и не передёргивать провода
<GriefNorth> Bitkovski: да даже если и так как сказал JohnDoe_71Rus , какая с ним может быть трабла ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а для ремонта отдельный набор на соседнем столе
<GriefNorth> она же в стороне от операционки работает
<Bitkovski> у меня дома кабинет не такой что б 4 стола ставить. а трабла была такая, не воспринимала фряха раньше это дело
<GriefNorth> ммм... чего не воспринимала ?
<Bitkovski> квм
<GriefNorth> да как ?
<Bitkovski> да так
<GriefNorth> подробнее можно ?
<GriefNorth> чего она не могла воспринимать
<GriefNorth> стандартные выводы на монитор клаву и мышь ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> квм, квм, кого хочешь квм
<Bitkovski> помоему в 8 версии было дело, 9 не пробовал. просто переключаешься и ничего
<JohnDoe_71Rus> GriefNorth: наверно хоткеи управления переключением с клавы
<Bitkovski> писали что там что то в ядре
<Bitkovski> но с этим так никто и не справился
<Bitkovski> в 10 точно всё робит
<GriefNorth> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну те которые я видел и юзал, тупо с клавы брали сигналы в обход операционки и переключали, если же эти квмки работали бы вместе с ос то смысл от них тогда ?
<Bitkovski> они русификацию довели более-менее
<Bitkovski> ну вот такая фигня была
<GriefNorth> Bitkovski: вы просто сами подумайте, вот вы на одно клиенте работаете, а на втором настраиваете RAID, до загрузки ядра системы, и что тогда квмка не переключала бы ?
<GriefNorth> это же бред выходит и смысла от нее никакой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> GriefNorth: у интела были мамки, можно было в биос по сети залезть
<Bitkovski> дак это и я понял, и все кто с этим столкнулись. поохали-поахали и разошлись
<Bitkovski> я прекрасно понимаю как он робит, но ...
<Bitkovski> странная фентифлюшка получается. версии либреофиса из реп и портов одинаковые, но при установке из разных источников дают пропажу апплета звука. поставил всё из реп и всё робит
<UNIm95> Bitkovski:  Портов? тебе к гентушникам.
<Bitkovski> неа. мне вообще то к фряшникам, но у них самооценка не позволяет помогать ближним
<UNIm95> Bitkovski: а мы с портами не работаем. из ппа офис без проблем поставился
<Bitkovski> ну в дебиане я тоже проблем не знал с этим
<UNIm95> Bitkovski: так выкинь эту фряху.
<Bitkovski> почему?
<UNIm95> ну, к примеру, не будет проблем с офисом
<Bitkovski> ну для примера мне надо серверную ось ставить на сервак
<Bitkovski> где 2 виртуалки будет
<Bitkovski> кстати вопрос по существу: как у вас на убунте обстаят дела с Oracle?
<Bitkovski> нда. походу придётся вернуться на Debian. Глухо на фре с паравиртуализацие
<DEMOSS_PRO> tagezi: bли ставить дебиан и не париться
<OnkelTem> Ааааааа
<OnkelTem> http://www.ponyos.org/#downloads
<OnkelTem> см. секцию - What are people saying about PonyOS?
<tagezi> OnkelTem: странная ос.. говорят что не линух, но приэтом имеют ппа на ланчпаде )
<UNIm95> tagezi: черт
<UNIm95> tagezi:  не могу работать с кедами
<tagezi> UNIm95: что такое, ломки? )
<UNIm95> у контакта нет поддержки угл календаря
<UNIm95> гугл*
<UNIm95> в версии 4.8.5
<UNIm95> которая в 12.04 идёт
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://userbase.kde.org/Working_with_Google_Calendar
<tagezi> читал?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  протокол dav гугл вырубил/викинул
<tagezi> UNIm95: когда это он успел?
<UNIm95> хз
<UNIm95> давно
<UNIm95> теперь в настройках календаря есть iCal, xml, html
<tagezi> ну, пол года назад ещё работало всё
<tagezi> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?65084-Google-calendar-in-Kontact
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://support.google.com/calendar/answer/151674?hl=ru&ref_topic=13950
<tagezi> короче, нужно читать, пробывать и разбираться
<tagezi> у меня нет календарей, да и контакт выпилен
<Witwicky> Приветы.
<Witwicky> Решил я значит Thunar-1.6.3 собрать...
<Witwicky> Там нужно exo-0.10.2
<Witwicky> libxfce4ui-4.10.0
<Witwicky> libxfce4util-4.10.1
<Witwicky> libxfce4util-4.10.1 без пробем поставился.
<Witwicky> л*
<Witwicky> А вот libxfce4ui-4.10.0 не получается поставить.
<Witwicky> Please upgrade libxfce4util-1.0 to atleast version 4.9.0, or adjust
<Witwicky> *** the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed
<Witwicky> Как сделать этот PKG_CONFIG_PATH, подскажите, пожалуйста.
<Witwicky> Да, я нуб, если что. :)
<OnkelTem> tagezi: каменты почитал? ))
<OnkelTem> tagezi: я выл в голос )
<sharikoff> q
<[Raiden]> ну как вы тут?
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> тишина - тоже ответ )
<Witwicky> Привет.
<[Raiden]> как всегда в общем.
<[Raiden]> хехе, привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, да.. тишина, значит все чемто заняты )
<tagezi> привет )
<tagezi> OnkelTem: да фигня это
<tagezi> чо сегодня прёт собирать всё из сырцов?
<tagezi> Witwicky: ппа не пробовал пользовать?
<Witwicky> Неа.
<DEMOSS_PRO> привет всем )))))))))))\
<DEMOSS_PRO> Я люто бешено на работу устроился - поздравьте меня ))
<DEMOSS_PRO> tagezi: [Raiden]: Sergey_IT: sharikoff: UNIm95:  ПОЗДРАВЬТЕ ))))))
<[Raiden]> Поздр.
<UNIm95> DEMOSS_PRO: поздравляю в самостоятельную сдачу в рабство.
<[Raiden]> в аренду )
<DEMOSS_PRO> та не, я к федералам попал )
<DEMOSS_PRO> Там вообще все чотко, на работу к 10-к 11 часам можно приезжать, если все работает в 15.00 можно уезжать домой, выходные оплачиваются, командировки в сочи, крым, севастополь - оплачиваются
<sharikoff> поздр
<sharikoff> кто че про спиди лайн знает?
<DEMOSS_PRO> Там место работы моей мечты)))
<DEMOSS_PRO> sharikoff: что за спиди лайн ??
<sharikoff> пров какой то подмосковный
<[Raiden]> не слышал
<[Raiden]> А мой тут накинул 20 руб за месяц. Не критично, но неприятно.
<[Raiden]> инет должен быть доступней по идее, а тут такое счастье
<sharikoff> http://www.speedyline.ru/
<DEMOSS_PRO> Кто может помочь протестить доставку приложений в бесшовных окнах ?
<sharikoff> цитрикс?
<DEMOSS_PRO> Если винда под рукой - то с вас только запись в хостс - с меня автоконфигуратор впн + урл доступа
<DEMOSS_PRO> sharikoff: да
<sharikoff> я не знаю что такое цитрикс ;)
<DEMOSS_PRO> sharikoff: 7.5 )
<DEMOSS_PRO> XD поставил, XA деплоить буду завтра
<DEMOSS_PRO> Единственное говно - убрали гостевой доступ ( точнее не допилили. В 6.5 был - а тут нету
<DEMOSS_PRO> только логин\пасс, или чере зссл
<DEMOSS_PRO> sharikoff: а ты в продакшене используешь ?
<sharikoff> я безработный
<DEMOSS_PRO> sharikoff: бизнесмен )
<sharikoff> нет. просто безработный
<sharikoff> пока надеюсь..
<DEMOSS_PRO> ну на что то же живешь - значит что-то делаешь за деньги )
<DEMOSS_PRO> sharikoff: или погоди... Ты в москву переехал что ли ?
<sharikoff> пока живу на выходное пособие. завтра в рабство пойду сдаваться
<sharikoff> типа того
<DEMOSS_PRO> sharikoff: я в Краснодар переехал ))
<sharikoff> молодетс
<DEMOSS_PRO> Тоже жил 3 месяца, дома ремонт пилил,
<sharikoff> квадро и интуристу привет
<sharikoff> и вишнякам тоже
<DEMOSS_PRO> Хотел устроиться в головной офис компании Тандер ( магнит ) - 3 раза на собеседование ходил, выкатил чумовое резюме, распинался там, проекты рассказывал, что умею - и прикинь что они заявили ?
<DEMOSS_PRO> Вы недостаточно себя презентовали, мы не можем предложить вам эту должность... и это после 3х собеседований и теста на профпригодность.....
<DEMOSS_PRO> пипец - я короче не человек, я теперь подарок нафиг )
<DEMOSS_PRO> sharikoff: кроме спида что еще доступно ?
<DEMOSS_PRO> sharikoff: есть ТТК ?
<sharikoff> нету
<DEMOSS_PRO> sharikoff: что есть
<sharikoff> ниче нету
<sharikoff> =)
<DEMOSS_PRO> тогда у тебя и выбора нет
<DEMOSS_PRO> Чо тогда спрашиваешь ? ))
<sharikoff> агава еще есть
<sharikoff> но чота…
<DEMOSS_PRO> не
<DEMOSS_PRO> юзай спида
<DEMOSS_PRO> [Raiden]: а у тебя какой ?
<DEMOSS_PRO> sharikoff: у тебы только линь под рукой сейчас ?
<sharikoff> мак
<[Raiden]> была маленькая сеть utech, а потом её захавал нетбайнет
<DEMOSS_PRO> понятно--
<DEMOSS_PRO> sharikoff: еще лучше!
<DEMOSS_PRO> sharikoff: поможешь затестить ?
<sharikoff> щас нет
<sharikoff> завтра мейби
<[Raiden]> я бы может от мгтс подключил gpon , но не охото переключать телефон с меди на оптику.
<[Raiden]> если бы можно был осовместить...
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: поможешь ?
<[Raiden]> чем
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: у тебя линукс\виндоуз ?
<[Raiden]> да
<^DEMOSS^> есть андрои\иос ?
<[Raiden]> первое
<^DEMOSS^> гуд
<[Raiden]> для обмена с компом не редко пользуюсь клиентом яндекс диск
<[Raiden]> на мобиле
<^DEMOSS^> я продеплоил ситрикс XD+XA - это доставки приложений в бесшовных окнах + рабочих столов по VDI  технологии
<[Raiden]> у.. не.
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: хочу проверить, как на линуксе запустится ворд или эксель )
<[Raiden]> Ну, а я  в винде )
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: а также - насколько большая будет задержка, будет ли комфортно работать
<[Raiden]> мб в другйо раз или виртуалку подними.
<^DEMOSS^> довай на винде
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: на винде тебе даже проще будет
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: тебе достаточно будет внести только запись в hosts  остальное - я вышлю тебе пакет автоустановки
<yasnynenko> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<[Raiden]> не, эот видимо на долго. А я сча буду выбирать книжки дял мобилки, прочитал все )
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: совсем не долго
<[Raiden]> да и ставить ничего не хочу. Используй виртуалки.
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: у меня и так все в виртуалках - место кончилось и тем боле на живую надо проверить
<^DEMOSS^> [Raiden]: все что тебе поставиться - это впн соединение, остальное через браузер работает
<[Raiden]> нет значит нет.
<^DEMOSS^> о господи -_-
<^DEMOSS^> UNIm95: есть 5 минут на меня ?
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^: да сын мой
<^DEMOSS^> UNIm95: о спасибо тебе )
<^DEMOSS^> UNIm95: у тебя линукс \ виндоуз ?
<UNIm95> Линь+линь+винХП
<^DEMOSS^> Есть кто ?
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: Sergey_IT: ребята вы есть ?
<Sergey_IT> DEMOSS_PRO, поздравляю... конец свободе
<DEMOSS_PRO> Sergey_IT: и слава богу
<DEMOSS_PRO> даром такая свобода не нужна
<DEMOSS_PRO> Я люблю работать, модернизировать,приносить людям новые технологии
<Sergey_IT> а людям они нужны? А то всякое бывает....
<DEMOSS_PRO> Вот было бы сытно еще умудриться стать внедренцем Nutanix'a  в краснодарском крае
<DEMOSS_PRO> Нужны
<DEMOSS_PRO> В гос-сфере сам знаешь как
<Sergey_IT> не знаю (
<DEMOSS_PRO> все на соплях,  эникейщикам похрену
<DEMOSS_PRO> Отличные специ стараются в коммерцию уйти
<Sergey_IT> так там лучше платят
<DEMOSS_PRO> Аа на самом деле хрен там
<DEMOSS_PRO> хочешь прикол ?
<Sergey_IT> давай
<DEMOSS_PRO> Sergey_IT: смотри - я со всем своим быгажом пытался устроится в головную компанию Тандер ( магнит) как раз в краснодаре , недалеко от меня ( 15 минут пешком ) все 6 корпусов
<Sergey_IT> так выше это было
<DEMOSS_PRO> я отходил на 3 собеседования и прошел отлично ОГРОМНОЕ тестирование... И знаешь на какие должности ? - специалист по сопровождению citrix\vmware , аналитик бизнес процессов ( поддержка бизнес-процессов ), и еще какое-то говно - и зарплата там - 22 тысячи ( 20 - 25 )
<DEMOSS_PRO> Sergey_IT: а теперь смотри - я пришел к федералам, побеседовали с начальником и бухгалтерией 20 минут, я сказал что их структуру знаю, задал свои вопросы, они мне свои проблемы рассказали, пришли к общему знаменателю
<DEMOSS_PRO> И после обговорили условия работы: Ехать далековато ? - можно приезжать к 10- 11 часам. Выходные надо поработать ? - оплатим, только бумажки пиши. Сломалось что то в другом городе ? - отвезем на служебном джипе - да еще за поездку денег дадим
<Sergey_IT> это хорошо, если все так будет
<DEMOSS_PRO> Все работает ? Нечего делать ?  - едь домой или по делам, зарплата в первый месяц 23 000 ( по регламенту положено на испытательном сроке ) - потом сразу добавляют мне еще ставочку
<DEMOSS_PRO> итого я буду на второй месяц получать 36 000 на руки!!!
<Sergey_IT> постучи по дереву
<DEMOSS_PRO> а знаешь что в тадере сказали ? - они сказали что я как минимум полгода на такой зп сидеть буду
<DEMOSS_PRO> неудивительно что там текучка ( это я потом разведал )
<Sergey_IT> вообще HR обычно вредители, по их правилам они талантливых работников отсеивают
<DEMOSS_PRO> Да мне хрен на зарплату - но не тогда когда меня после регионального уровня ( когда я более 70 шкоол , 18 районов , администрацию и СПО \ НПО сферу поддерживал) - опустили фразой - " вы себя плохо презентовали"
<DEMOSS_PRO> Это реально оскорбление
<DEMOSS_PRO> Sergey_IT:  рк жуткий, психолога нет, тесты писать ручкой на бумаге, где еще хрен вместишь ответ  на большой вопрос ( например описать роль DNS  на WinSRV
<DEMOSS_PRO> HR*
<DEMOSS_PRO> Sergey_IT: а начальники тоже вата - сидят и даже вопросов не задают, только твердят " вам наверно у нас не интересно будет"... Да еслибы было не интересно - я бы и резюме не послал им. Дебилы
<Sergey_IT> хорошие работники презентоваться не умеют... работать надо
<DEMOSS_PRO> Sergey_IT: я про тоже, я за 3 дня восстановил данные с мертвого рейда ( lvm \ software linux raid 5 )  когда NAS ( QNAP )  умер - причем знаний по линукс рейду у меня небыло
<DEMOSS_PRO> а тут како-то галимый бизнесс процесс проанализировать не смогу и проблему решить - опухли чтоли
<Sergey_IT> правильный термин  - опухли )))
<DEMOSS_PRO> Sergey_IT: я sql запросы повторил после первого собеседования и на втором уже смог говорить о том, как я смогу анализировать проблемы клиент-серверной части , что их удивило, а на замечание что я вчера не знал скй - я ответил что просто прочел основы и попрак
<DEMOSS_PRO> тиковался на базах
<DEMOSS_PRO> Sergey_IT: ладно, хватит об этом, можешь мне помочь ?
<Sergey_IT> а смогу? Я же не спец (
<DEMOSS_PRO> Sergey_IT: у тебя linux \ windows ?
<DEMOSS_PRO> Sergey_IT: сможешь, делать почти ничего не надо, протестить опубликованные бесшовные приложения
<Sergey_IT> а чего они делают?
<DEMOSS_PRO> Sergey_IT: например пользоваться word на убунте или 1с - как будто с рабочего стола запустил ялык )
<Sergey_IT> жуть (. Я ими не пользуюсь
<DEMOSS_PRO> Sergey_IT: я знаю
<DEMOSS_PRO> Sergey_IT: просто любое виндовое приложение передается в бесшовном окне в клиент ( андройд\иос\линукс\виндоуз)
<DEMOSS_PRO> Sergey_IT: у тебя убунта ?
<Sergey_IT> да
<[Raiden]> Он ищет жертву для тестов.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-09
<rapidsp> чота народу дофига
<Witwicky> Ну...в общем, собрал Thunar вчера. :) Радости было...
<[Green]> ку
<Sergey_IT> ку, привидение )
<[Green]> вроде жив еще
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, вечера
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и тебе )
<Witwicky> Ребят, а VLC совсем не умеет закладки сохранять?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-10
<nexusreglog> что делать когда репозиторий удаляют?
<nexusreglog> я не хочу обновлять сервер
<nexusreglog> ._.
<Sergey_IT> не обновляй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> закешируй репозиторий
<nexusreglog> их оказывается не удаляют
<nexusreglog> а переносят
<nexusreglog> норм
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-11
<bSun0000> доброе утро
<bSun0000> кто-нтбудь может помочь понять, в каком направлении рыть? проблема с аппаратным ускорением декодирования видео на свободных дровах для ати - radeon
<bSun0000> вроде бы карточка поддерживает h264 и vc1, но в списке vdpauinfo есть только мпег..
<bSun0000> спрашивал на форуме, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=249386.0 но ответов 0 (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> живые есть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто то может пояснить, почему один модуль ядра для wifi устройства загружается а другой не находится? лежат в одной папке
<GriefNorth> JohnDoe_71Rus: в блэклистах не торчит ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет.
<OnkelTem> Посоветуйте какую-нить простую утилитку, которая будет пинговать удаленный хост и потом выдавать статистику, сколько с ним не было связи
<OnkelTem> Нужно что-то очень простое
<GriefNorth> OnkelTem: чем стандартный пинг не устраивает можно завернуть в скрипт
<GriefNorth> ничего проще нет
<OnkelTem> GriefNorth: это да, только вот я и спрашивал нечто такое, что уже умеет нормальный репорт выдавать
<OnkelTem> чтоыб я сейчас запустил и побежал дальше дела делать
<OnkelTem> ха, нагуглил что-то такое
<OnkelTem> желательно с графиком
<GriefNorth> как называется ? :)
<OnkelTem> чтобы не просто иметь статистику, что вот столько то пакетов не вернулось, а и когда это произошло
<OnkelTem> нет, то что я нашел, это тупой скрипт который выдает стату
<GriefNorth> ну так на пайтоне с лога потом спарсить ?
<OnkelTem> это по твоему простое решение?
<GriefNorth> да, потому что действительно простых гуевых решений я не встречал
<OnkelTem> ну так и скажи - не знаю
<GriefNorth> ну так ты попросил простое решение
<GriefNorth> куда может быть проще чем скрипт + лог
<GriefNorth> ?
<OnkelTem> :facepalm:
<GriefNorth> а в чем проблема -то ?
<OnkelTem> OnkelTem | чтоыб я сейчас запустил и побежал дальше дела делать
<Bitkovski> хао бледнолицие!!!
<GriefNorth> Салют )
<Bitkovski> имел кто нить дело с IBM System x3250 M4?
<|rapidsp|> зачем ругаешься?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дела у прокурора
<Bitkovski> заругаешься при таком железе
<icce> re
<OnkelTem> кто-нить знает, что это за статус такой в KTorrent: Stalled? Прм бесит
<OnkelTem> ничего не скачивается и все тут
<|rapidsp|> OnkelTem: я там помнится в настройках убирал всякую автоматику
<|rapidsp|> с какой то версии фигня началась такая
<OnkelTem> |rapidsp|: по ходу он так реагирует в том числе и когда пиров нет
<OnkelTem> покопался в настройках, включил DHT (был вырублен). Быстро нашел пира по DHT
<OnkelTem> Я фигею, начал скачивать торрент с пиратской бухты, там 3 америкоса разрают с общей скоростью 20-30kb/s. Посмотрел на календарь, много думал
<OnkelTem> Только дебильный launchpad  может обладать интерфейсом, в котором на странице big reports нет возможности добавить новый баг репорт
<OnkelTem> Также неизменно радует Ubuntu Software Center, запускать который и раньше то смысла не имело, но сейчас, когда на странице пакета нет ссылки для репорта бага, то и подавно теперь смысл пропал
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<NoOova> Подскажите, как постаивть на новый диск систему, уже из загруженной системы
<NoOova> Вот у меня есть убунта. Я в нее загружен. Ещё есть второй хдд. На него надо поставить систему, как будто я с флешки загрузился.
<NoOova> Мдэ. Канал совсем умер.
<UNIm95>  NoOova флешек под рукой нет?
<UNIm95> NoOova:  иначе через чрут, но хз как
<NoOova> Через чрутне получится
<NoOova> у меня на компе 32битная стоит
<NoOova> а я 64 хочу поставить
<UNIm95> Есть жестыкий вариант
<UNIm95> NoOova: есть жесткий вариант*
<NoOova> Давай
<UNIm95> NoOova: через виртуалку. подключив винчестер как диск в виртуалке
<NoOova> Только не говори поставить руками
<NoOova> Не получится...
<NoOova> 32-хбитный виртуалбокс не запустит 64-хбитный инсталятор
<UNIm95> NoOova: и почему? у меня хост 32-х битный но 64 бит виртуалки работают
<NoOova> Хм. у меня раньше не получалось
<UNIm95> NoOova: у меня коробка от оракла. хз как другие виртуалки пашут
<UNIm95> и что они могут/не могут
<NoOova> У меня из репов который..
<NoOova> ну я попробую
<NoOova> спасибо
<NoOova> ещё qemu попробую если что
<NoOova> он вроде умнее в этом плане
<UNIm95> NoOova:  просто в параметрах виртуалки укажи что ось 64 бита
<UNIm95> и начнет работать
<NoOova> У меня после этого уже VirtualBox не стартовал
<NoOova> Попроубю ещё раз
<aleksei`> эхх, и мне чтоль виртуалбокс поставить ...
<aleksei`> всё лень возиться
<tagezi> UNIm95: у него всегда что-то не стартует, оставь его в покое )
<UNIm95> tagezi: ок =)
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты опять на крысу слез?
<NoOova> tagezi: у меня?
<UNIm95> tagezi: я бы сказал что я  не перешел
<tagezi> UNIm95: хм, мне казалось ты вробе почти перешёл на кде, осталось только немного синхронизироваться )
<UNIm95> tagezi: мне кеды в 14.04 понравились но сама 14.04 не понравилась
<UNIm95> а кеды в 12.04 не имеют достаточного функционала
<tagezi> UNIm95: у тебя там проблемы с дровами, да?
<UNIm95> да
<aleksei`> http://morikoff.ru/stilnyiy-ikonki-libreoffice.html
<tagezi> а бекпорты смотрел?4
<tagezi> aleksei`: как твоё имя в Г+
<NoOova> всем пока
<UNIm95> tagezi: бэкпорты? откуда?
<tagezi> UNIm95: из ппа
<UNIm95> так нет ппа с кедами
<aleksei`> tagezi, Алексей
<UNIm95> тима сама говорит тупо обновляйте дистр
<tagezi> aleksei`: А я Лера )
<aleksei`> очень приятно ))
<UNIm95> tagezi:  ты же вроде парнем был
<tagezi> Алексей Владимирович )
<UNIm95> да же с женой
<tagezi> UNIm95: я им и остаюсь )
<tagezi> и дочкой )
<UNIm95> Лера - женское имя.
<tagezi> Лера - это очень мужественное имя
<aleksei`> может это всё же не он, а жена?
<tagezi> настоящее мужкое, сильное, аолевое имя )
<UNIm95> aleksei`: дочь!
<tagezi> =)
<aleksei`> ))
<tagezi> почему Саша, Валя, Коля, Вася могут быть и мужскими и женскими, а Лера нет? )
<aleksei`> почитал тут про форточки 9 и пришёл к выводу что снова слизывают подход...
<tagezi> хотя дело в другом, меня с детсва ховут Лера, а по паспорту записано Валерий
<UNIm95> tagezi: настало твоё время =)
<tagezi> aleksei`: Марикову нужно научиться ссылки на первоисточники ставить
<aleksei`> опааа, виртуальный коробка чёт вешаеткомп мне ((
<tagezi> а то вроде и статьи по делу, но читать противно
<UNIm95> aleksei`:  може к пределу рам добрался?
<UNIm95> и система свопиться?
<aleksei`> )) да не, процесорное время занято
<tagezi> у меня только с виндой так, зараза вешает комп даже в виртуалке
<aleksei`> ну я сервак 14 ставлю
<tagezi> вин да реально вирус какой-то
<tagezi> aleksei`: а ты сколько процов воткнул?
<aleksei`> ну у меня 2 всего, поэтому выбор невелик ...
<UNIm95> aleksei`: и ты поставил 8
<aleksei`> неа, поставил 16, хотя рекомендованно 24
<UNIm95> а ты еще удивляешься чего оно тормозит
<tagezi> ну, она выедает один, а второй на обслуживании стоит, вот и вешается система
<aleksei`> Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4300 @ 2.10GHz × 2 от этого проца хотеть многого нельзя ))
<tagezi> ещё наверное что-то качается паралельно, и диск подвешевает
<UNIm95> aleksei`: у тебя часом не ноут?
<aleksei`> UNIm95, да ноут ноут
<UNIm95> фирма?
<aleksei`> асёр
<artemz> доллар уже 37.5, ад какой  то
<aleksei`> 5635ЗГ
<artemz> не понимаю как на 10к руб дальше жить(
<UNIm95> то есть хрен проц заменишь
<UNIm95> artemz: а сколько до крыма стоил?
<aleksei`> ага ((
<aleksei`> да и старенький уже
<UNIm95> так обычно в это время много ноутов дохнет
<UNIm95> и можно по дешёвке запчасти купить
<UNIm95> проц/видюху
<UNIm95> или модули вайфай/блютус проапгрейдить
<aleksei`> мне бы клаву хотябы ... а то от жёского прогерства клавиши повылетали ...
<aleksei`> ухх ты кааак, под LDAP стандартные схемы для самбы не собираются в 14 серваке ....
<aleksei`> пЫчалька
<tagezi> да убунту вобще пичалька ((
<tagezi> чем дальше, тем злее
<aleksei`> ну не злее, но замудрённей точно
<UNIm95> tagezi: опа
<UNIm95> tagezi: оказывается есть бэкпорты кед
<UNIm95> кажись сейчас смогу перехать
<tagezi> UNIm95: ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: хотя мне много всякой хери предлагают обновить
<tagezi> UNIm95: ввиртуалке сначала поганяй, мололи что
<UNIm95> да я бесстрашный.
<UNIm95> или слишком глупый
<UNIm95> скорее второе
<tagezi> ну, бестрашные обычно глупые )
<tagezi> альпинист бывает либо смелый, либо пожилой )
<UNIm95> Ораклавский репозиторий задница
<UNIm95> tagezi: мне, кстати надо бы ось переставить
<tagezi> UNIm95: добаловался? )
<UNIm95> tagezi: нет
<UNIm95> у меня информация процессора не обновилась
<UNIm95> при апгрейде
<tagezi> чо у тебя за машина, что у тебя всё как-то кривовато встаёт? )
<UNIm95> tagezi: Lenovo thinkpad edge 14 ati
<UNIm95> 2010 года
<UNIm95> или 11
<tagezi> не люблю китайцев
<UNIm95> tagezi:  зато у бука есть клитор =)
<tagezi> я последнее время на asus капитально подсел, не все можельки нравятся, но то что купил себе и жене, очень хорошо работают
<UNIm95> tagezi:  следующий бук будет или нормальный thinkpad или аналогичное семейство от делла/hp/Panasonic
<tagezi> блин, народ ваще не понимает зачем нужны рабочие столы )
<UNIm95> Что я пропустил?
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/117986073065899301244/posts/9Qtur4Lo3fQ
<tagezi> я думаю что ничего, кроме диградации сообщества линуксойдов )
<UNIm95> tagezi: вопрос по шрифтам
<UNIm95> как их сделать нормальными
<tagezi> эм )
<tagezi> у меня они нормальные изначально, весь этот халивар по ШГ, не комне
<tagezi> хотя, да.. было такое дело.. движок обрабатывающий шрифты немного другой, по этому кажеться, что они отображаются немного по другому, хотя на самом деле, это теже шрифты
<UNIm95> они реально по-другому выглядят
<tagezi> ну, слегка )
<UNIm95> хрена себе слегка
<tagezi> я использую то что встаёт по умолчанию, и не парюсь
<tagezi> UNIm95: да через неделю перестанешь замечать )
<tagezi> единственное что меня выбешивает переодически, то что в ЛО шрифт прыгает из стороны в сторону.. иногда типа дырки остаются между буквами
<tagezi> эт в кирилице, в других языках не замечал..
<UNIm95> и как это вылечить?
<tagezi> что?
<UNIm95> кривость шрифта
<tagezi> в ЛО?
<UNIm95> всюду
<UNIm95> в пиджине шрифты прибавили в размере примерно до 13-14пт
<tagezi> всюду не знаю.. я не парюсь по поводу шрифтов, поэтому ни когда не заморачивался..
<UNIm95> на некоторых сайтах используются другие
<tagezi> а зачем тебе пиджин в кде?
<UNIm95> во-первых привычка, во-вторых что с сайтами делать?
<tagezi> гтк+ поддерживается слегка через прослойку )))
<UNIm95> специально из винды шрифты тырил
<UNIm95> закидывал в ~/.fonts
<tagezi> ну поставь себе пакет от мелкомягких
<tagezi> ms-fonts кажется
<UNIm95> гтк приложения и окружение шрифты видит, кед нет
<UNIm95> tagezi: это пакет ttf-mscorefonts и он установлен
<tagezi> ну, поменять то что по умолчанию можно в Параметры системы - оформление приложений
<UNIm95> сейчас тебе разницу покажу
<UNIm95> после смен сеанса шрифты нормальные
<UNIm95> офигеваю
<UNIm95> причем нормальны везде
<UNIm95> как в гтк так и кде приложениях
<tagezi> ну, и хорошо.. может что-то не догрузилось или не достроилось )
<UNIm95> главное что бы после ребута все нормально было
<tagezi> главное, чтбы после n-ого ребута было также как до него )
<UNIm95> tagezi:
<tagezi> чо?
<tagezi> я этого не знаю )
<tagezi> уменя всё впорядке )
<UNIm95> а как включить переключение рабочего стола при перетаскивании окна к краю экрана?
<tagezi> я использую всё по умолчанию ))
<tagezi> о, блин.. было же такое, точно помнб
<tagezi> ну если срочно, то пкм на вкладку приложения и рабочий стол - номер рабочего стола
<UNIm95> Это я знаю
<tagezi> а настройка краёв рэ сейчас отыщу
<UNIm95> а перетягиванием?
<tagezi> UNIm95: поведение рабочей среды
<tagezi> края экрана
<tagezi> там настраивается
<UNIm95> Супер
<UNIm95> Спасибо
<UNIm95> Ладно.
<UNIm95> я спать
<UNIm95> а то завтра вроде экзамен =)
<tagezi> там ещё можно настоить реакцию, что бы ло более удобно работать
<tagezi> давай, ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-12
<namodnar> Привет, чуваки.
<namodnar> Хэй-хэээй
<namodnar> Ладно, пока.
<rapidsp> Да! В Windows 9 появится поддержка нескольких рабочих столов
<rapidsp> ))
<Bitkovski_1> Юмористы они в мелкософте. поди кто компиз увидел, вот и озадачились
<rapidsp> явно индийский след :)
<tagezi> rapidsp: такими темпами они нормальное разделение прав сделают в 2050 году
<tagezi> хотя если честно, то ощущение, что они просто начали тырить интерфейс http://internet.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2014/09/12/585891
<rapidsp> просто я постепенно пришел к выводу, что одного раб.стола достаточно.. Так, понты :)
<rapidsp> ну еще порнуху на работе смотреть :)
<andrex> ну для дизайнеров и прочих удобней будет не придется еще моник покупать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в последнее время ставлю 2 стола. на всякий случай. хотя пользуюсь все равно одним
<Sergey_IT> главное, чтобы стул один был
<tagezi> есть ещё новостные порталы типа лора и опеннет? что бы они подходили чисто под СПО не обязательно
<OnkelTem> Apache + mod_fastcgi = headers doesn't work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache-mod-fastcgi/+bug/1368308 Please confirm if you can reproduct
<OnkelTem> упс
<OnkelTem> ну, переведете сами, ок? )) Каналом ошибся. Думал обычная #ubuntu
<OnkelTem> Блин, какие же тупые создатели serverfault.com и всяких там stackoverflow
<OnkelTem> Я уже несколько лет там сижу и до сих пор не могу комментить
<tagezi> OnkelTem: создай свой )
<tagezi> движок то свободный... поставь себе на комп и коменть )
<UNIm95> tagezi:
<UNIm95> меня кде разочаровывают
<tagezi> UNIm95: чо опять случилось? )
<|rapidsp|> ну просто разочаровывает :)
<tagezi> я, например, не в люблён в них, по этому, им тяжело меня разочаровать )
<UNIm95> после бета слетели шрифты, akonadi увидела контакты в гугл акке но они не отображаются в kadressbook
<UNIm95> бута*
<|rapidsp|> кстати в кеда теперь gxneur себя отлично чувствуется
<|rapidsp|> ))
<|rapidsp|> но гад слова волюнтаристски подменяет :)
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, меня вообще выбешивают мс шрифты, поэтому я их сталю исключительно в виртуалку, которую через пол часа потру
<|rapidsp|> UNIm95: а че за бета?
<tagezi> бута
<UNIm95> бута*
<|rapidsp|> Ff//
<|rapidsp|> Ясн
<UNIm95> я регуярно у ие путаю
<tagezi> ты же вроде на виртуалке всё потестил
<tagezi> гонял почти неделю
<|rapidsp|> у меня кубунта с 12.04 на 14.04 прям легко переехала, даже не заморочился ничем
<tagezi> у него драйвер там доисторический какой-то
<|rapidsp|> а... teamviewer перестал ставиться
<tagezi> и в ппа он его не находит )
<tagezi> странно, у меня адресная книга нормально пашет, вроде
<UNIm95> tagezi: по запросу в гугле ppa kde выдает на первом сесте основной ппа от кде. и только вторым результатом бэкпортовый ппа
<UNIm95> Так же в кедах нет виджета для переключения режима/частоты процессора
<|rapidsp|> нда...
<tagezi> эм.. а зачем его переключать?
<tagezi> ты блин забываешь, что я не админ, и вот всех этих понкостей не понимаю: переключение частоты процесора, ШГ, атсутствие адресов в фиг знает чем )
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/5cMra
<tagezi> у меня все адреса из гугла есть
<UNIm95> если надо от батарейки больше работать-> переключаешь в энергосбережение, если пофиг на батарею и нужна производительность врубаешь ее
<tagezi> эм.. у меня держит до 6 часов с музыкой и интернетом, если автономно то 8
<tagezi> как-то даже не задумывался об этом
<UNIm95> Еще вопрос: как называется виджет с рабочим столом? я его случайно снёс
<tagezi> не, если компилить чото, то выедает конечно за 2 часа, но я что идиот что ли? ))
<tagezi> эээ... я его всегда в первую очередь сношу )
<tagezi> не случайно )
<UNIm95> охренеть
<UNIm95> иксы зависли из-за того что в kdesu я ввёл неправильный пароль
<tagezi> нафига тебе kdesu?
<tagezi> блин, что ты себе там поставил? ))
<tagezi> рабочий стол по умолчанию, помоему это называеться
<UNIm95> kdesu нежен для GUI-приложений которым нужны рут права
<tagezi> дай человеку выбор, и он обязательно всё сломает ))))
<UNIm95> к примеру менеджеру пакетов
<tagezi> ну, у меня ни разу не зависали
<tagezi> но я им очень редко пользуюсь, ибо нефиг раслоблятся, консолька рулит )
<UNIm951> хоть шрифты исправил
<UNIm951> окончательно
<tagezi> UNIm951: не говори гоп пока не перезагрузился )))
<tagezi> UNIm951: а что у тебя там с адресной книгой?
<UNIm951> tagezi: дополнительно синхронизировать пришлось
<tagezi> блин, винда в виртуалке так долго начинает работать, так тормозит жутко и тааак долго завершает работу, что просто уже достала... как на таком убожестве может работать 98% пользователей
<artemz> http://i.imgur.com/UchIV7y.png
<tagezi> надо запретить поставки электроники и мяса всех мортов из сша, и все сразу образумятся
<tagezi> мортов=сортов
<tagezi> циска подписала себе смертный приговор приняв участие в санкциях, в этом году у них недостача 25% только за последние 6 месяцев, ну и остальные подпишут
<only_you> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoW5KASDJZw
<only_you> санкций много не бівает)
<UNIm951> tagezi: скромны вопрос: а на каком железе все работать будет?
<tagezi> UNIm951: всмысле что вместо циски?
<UNIm951> цитата: надо запретить поставки электроники и мяса всех сортов из сша,
<UNIm951> Интел, амд, оракл американские компании
<UNIm951> АРМ тоже
<tagezi> UNIm95: у россии есть теперь эльбрус, ничего тсрашного не произойдёт.. в контакте сидеть хватит
<tagezi> а циску уже заменяют китайцы, по качеству тоде самое, но дешевле
<UNIm95> на на чем будет вконтакт работать? на чем 1с?
<UNIm95> эльбрус пока слишком медленный
<UNIm95> максимум Р4
<only_you> читал я про ваш ельбрус, он китайский
<tagezi> да пойдёт он..
<UNIm95> по производительности
<artemz> у хуавея есть какая то замена циске
<artemz> ну или белорусы продадут...
<only_you> зато крімваш
<tagezi> UNIm95: в рашке нет замены железу и совту только потому что корпорации откаты дают, если апретить, то резко всё наладят
<artemz> из крыма приедут специалисты и наладят
<artemz> или северной кореи
<only_you> ага, в сибирь приедут налаживать
<UNIm95> По военной электронике Россия впереди планеты всей(не ирония и не шутка).
<only_you> специалисті по железу в кріму не сидят
<artemz> http://hitech.newsru.com/article/20aug2014/kwangmyong_ru
<UNIm95> но по потребительской Россия в жопе
<only_you> можно ссілку про военную електронику?
<artemz> китайцы привезут  что надо
<tagezi> UNIm95: да нормально она по потребительской, потребителям много не нужно.. переседят пару лет на том железе которое есть, потом наше появиться
<UNIm95> tagezi: потребителю надо еще сериальчики в FullHD и игры мучать
<UNIm95> А игры в стиме/ориджине
<UNIm95> пиратов у вас начали давить
<tagezi> ничего, нечего будет смотреть будут демографию попровлять )
<only_you> и ездить на жигулях, носить свою одежду и играть на китайском ельбрусе
<only_you> романтика)
<tagezi> я покатался на жигулях, нормальная машина
<UNIm95> tagezi: дети будут ныть: "дай на компутерэ поиграть"
<tagezi> 3 года шестёрка была
<only_you> ну я даже не знаю тогда
<UNIm95> Если честно то калине/гранте/ниве поднять качество сборки
<UNIm95> и вполне бюджетные машинки будут
<tagezi> UNIm95: наши идиоты, нужно было как в китае, нагнать дешовую раб силу, что бы эти гиганты у нас заводы отстроили, а потом их послать, как сейчас китай посылает
<UNIm95> хотя можно из России что-то подобное зафигачить: http://s4.pikabu.ru/post_img/2014/09/12/8/1410525261_281189057.jpg
<UNIm95> tagezi: союз надо было реформировать а не разваливать.
<only_you> tagezi: да у вас просто рай для бизнеса)
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты совсем про другое, там денги нужно было поиметь
<only_you> кто-то вложится, а кто-то отожмет
<tagezi> вот все поимели, теперь сидят в ж
<tagezi> сидят ноют что рашка говно, а сами себя имеют
<only_you> зачем вообще что-то развивать, если можно сейчас все отжать?
<only_you> ну далеко не все могут свалить с рашки в ети ваши финляндии
<artemz> в сербию можно
<only_you> гг
<tagezi> http://biz.cnews.ru/news/line/index.shtml?2014/09/12/585895
<tagezi> если санкции ещё продляться, то финляндия выйдет из евросаюза
<only_you> еще бі у нас кто микрософт за подкуп чиновников оштрафовал
<tagezi> германия уже выть начинает...
<only_you> да ну?
<artemz> мне в сербии больше нравится чем в раше. можно сдавая квартиру в рф тут вообще не работать
<only_you> можно про германию поподробнее
<tagezi> читать разучился?
<artemz> ес как то жил при советском союзе и дальше проживёт
<only_you> пол дня читаю
<tagezi> думаешь только она финка смогла отодвинуть введение санкций на 2 дня?
<tagezi> only_you: http://fontanka.fi/articles/16625/
<tagezi> могу ссылки дать по фински
<tagezi> от центральных газет финляндии
<teddyp1cker> привет
<teddyp1cker> кто нибудь знает как можно автоматизировать tasksel install lamp-server ?
<teddyp1cker> то есть как-нибудь аргументом пароль для mysql передать этой штуке
<artemz> а щито это
<teddyp1cker> ну просто установка набора пакетов - в том числе и mysql-server в котором надо ручками root пароль вводить
<artemz> там в коммандной строке или псевдографика всплывает
<teddyp1cker> а мне это дело надо развернуть на виртуалки автоматически
<teddyp1cker> artemz: да псевдографика
<teddyp1cker> ncurses вроде
<artemz> export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<artemz> apt-get -q -y install
<teddyp1cker> artemz: а сам дефольный пароль как передать?
<teddyp1cker> не рутовый
<teddyp1cker> всмысле рутовый для mysql-server
<artemz> как вариант потом сбрасывать
<artemz> во http://serverfault.com/questions/407317/passing-default-answers-to-apt-get-package-install-questions
<artemz> root@test2:~# echo "mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server/root_password_again password Som3Passw0rd" | debconf-set-selections
<artemz> root@test2:~# echo "mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server/root_password password Som3Passw0rd" | debconf-set-selections
<artemz> root@test2:~# apt-get install mysql-server
<teddyp1cker> ок посмотрю
<teddyp1cker> конечно всякие chef || puppet  для этого - но для такой мелкой задачки не нужно
<artemz> у меня проект есть, где должно куча всего под разные задачи автоматически ставиться и настраиваться, так что мне эта тема тоже интересна
<artemz> лично мне конечно проще сбрасывать
<artemz> надёжней как то чтоли
<artemz> плюс более кроссплатфоренное решение
<artemz> у меня программа будет настраивать сервера под разными ос под разные задачи
<artemz> "роли"
<keyviewer> 1740 пользователей на канале #ubuntu и здесь 37... мало так)
<keyviewer> Надо IRC продвигать в народ))
<artemz> народ у нас любит xmpp
<teddyp1cker> artemz: ну в твоем случае какое нормальное решение нужно. У меня задача просто развернуть lamp-server по шаблону обычным скриптом
<teddyp1cker> тем более что гостевые у меня только ubuntu
<artemz> мне нравится протокол xmpp, но клиенты под него кошмар
<keyviewer> teddyp1cker: а в чем проблема поставить LAMP? Я просто не в теме вопроса)
<keyviewer> artemz: ну на pidgin вроде так хорошо)
<teddyp1cker> keyviewer: это мне нужно делать автоматически при инициализации виртуалки - vagrant up и все должно быть готово
<artemz> keyviewer: пидгин может быть, хотя тоже есть недостатки, например неудобно выбирать последнего ответившего в чати. ну и под андроид нет нормальных клиентов вообще
<keyviewer> teddyp1cker:  я не очень понял, почему отваливается LAMP в вируалке? Там же демоны работают
<keyviewer> artemz: для извращенцев есть wine))
<keyviewer> artemz: мне тоже нравиться больше XMPP, там хоть спокойно через проксик можно сидеть)
<teddyp1cker> keyviewer: ничего не отваливается - мне при _создании_ виртуалки нужно поставить нужные пакеты (плюс еще несколько заскриптованных вещей)
<artemz> teddyp1cker: как ты относишься к идее "облачной" панели управления сервером? т.е будет сервис, где можно будет подключить свой впс или выделенный сервер, указать желаемую роль для него (веб сервер, сервер виртуализации, файл сервер и т.п ) и он полностью
<artemz> настроит его под эту роль, после этого будет возможность управлять, т.е добавлять сайты, пользователей или виртуальные сервера в зависимости от роли.
<artemz> сайты и прочие объекты можно будет между серверами переносить
<artemz> плюс полный мониторинг, в т.ч состояния оборудования, с уведомлениями
<teddyp1cker> artemz: так есть уже такие штуки - тот же juju от каноникла
<teddyp1cker> хотя мониторинг это отдельная тема
<artemz> там можно свой сервер подключать?
<artemz> и после этого сразу добавлять сайты скажем и прочую хрень?
<teddyp1cker> свой это всмысле уже рабочий со своим окружением внутри?
<artemz> ну да, скажем VPS или сервер у хостера купленный
<teddyp1cker> по-моему нет но я точно не знаю
<artemz> ну так вот
<artemz> нет такого
<teddyp1cker> хотя там агент в любом случае ставится
<artemz> а то бы все бросили давно всякие ISPManager и сPanel
<teddyp1cker> от параллелз
<teddyp1cker> есть какая-то панель
<artemz> плеск
<teddyp1cker> да
<artemz> суть cpanel всё равно
<teddyp1cker> ну тогда ajenti всякие остаются
<teddyp1cker> чтобы уже настроенной машиной рулить
<teddyp1cker> там api вроде вполне богатый
<artemz> это всё локально ставиться и ни полноценной настройки сервера под виртуализацию ни многого другого там нет
<teddyp1cker> ну есть просто 2 задачи - развернуть окружение - для этого куча всего
<teddyp1cker> а есть управление текущим
<teddyp1cker> а ты как я понял хочешь одновремнно две эти возможности
<artemz> да, плюс более ориентированное на хостинг
<teddyp1cker> ну если ты изначально разворачивал в том же juju
<teddyp1cker> то там вполне можно настраивать уже созданные ноды
<teddyp1cker> а есть подключать сторонний юнит - эта управляющая штука должна знать много об этом юните
<teddyp1cker> в том чиисле если там стоит совершенно по-другом настроенный софт
<teddyp1cker> или вообще другой софт
<teddyp1cker> пропатчил какой-нибудь nginx для использования совершенно другого кончога (совсем другого файла) - и эта  штука уже не разберется как тот же вирт хост добавить
<teddyp1cker> это так для примера
<artemz> если пропатчить nginx так, что у него синтаксис конфига кардинально поменяется - тогда уже никто не разберётся)
<tagezi> http://www.intomobile.com/2014/09/03/powerful-octa-core-chip-unusual-display-meizu-mx4-great-can-handle-ubuntu-touch/
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-13
<tektus> Всем доброго времени
<tektus> есть кто живой
<tektus> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tektus> кто хорошо знаком с правилам в udev отзовитесь
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Прошу прощения за возможно тупой вопрос...
<OnkelTem> а у нас в стране работает ipv6?
<artemz> OnkelTem: смотря у какого провайдера
<artemz> OnkelTem: у дом.ру работало. у РТ вроде нет
<artemz> OnkelTem: а нафига оно вам нужно?
<OnkelTem> artemz: ну это... допустим у тебя есть сервак, который ддосят, а у тебя 1 ipv4 и 100 адресов ipv6
<OnkelTem> ну и ты по-бырому переключаешься на другие адреса
<OnkelTem> как-нить
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: ты что?
<UNIm95> Как это по быстрому?
<UNIm95> а как днс-ы обновятся?
<OnkelTem> ну вот, надо подумать
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну типа снтр+с, конт+м ))
<OnkelTem> чече? )
<tagezi> ctrl*
<OnkelTem> ааа )))
<tagezi> сиди кури защиту от ддос
<tagezi> если досят
<OnkelTem> да я вот пока не нашел нормального чтива
<OnkelTem> есть че?
<tagezi> алгоритмов сети наописано прилично уже, так что гугл в руки
<OnkelTem> общие слова
<OnkelTem> нет чтобы ссылку дать
<OnkelTem> я разумеется гуглил
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: Видимо плохо гуглил
<tagezi> OnkelTem: http://goo.gl/kmi2S9
<OnkelTem> tagezi: это же просто ссылка на главную гугла
<tagezi> OnkelTem: ну просио ссылку я тебе дал )
<OnkelTem> А, я понял. У нас здесь теперь филиал ответов.мейл.ру. Искрометные комментарии, все дела
<OnkelTem> Петросян бы гордился
<tagezi> OnkelTem: не, ну если ты реально хочешь, то можешь начать с этого http://padabum.com/d.php?id=48921
<OnkelTem> tagezi: слишком заумный комментарий, лайков не соберешь. Петросян это не одобряе
<tagezi> хотя наверное, лучше, просто с теории чисел )
<OnkelTem> да да, конечно. Именно так все и поступают. А прежде чем хокеист бьет по шайбе, он просчитывает траекторию и решает систему дифуров. Как обычно
<OnkelTem> tagezi: хотя я тебя понимаю. За таким комментариями обычно скрывается собственное незнаение предмета :) А присоединившись к насмешникам, глядишь, за умного сойдешь, правда ведь?
<tagezi> вот именно по тому что у нас народ считает что систему дифуров решить охренеть как тяжело и это вообще не нужно, то и получается, экономисты которые не погут посчитать элементарные вещи, программисты которые делают говнокод и администраторы, которые
<tagezi> дае гуглом пользоваться не умеют
<tagezi> детский сад блин
<OnkelTem> видимо ты являешься специалистом по компьютерной безопасности, спас от ддоса не один сайт, знаешь о чем говоришь
<OnkelTem> впрочем, это не обязательно. Ведь тебе дополдлинно известно, что стоит начать гуглить, как через 5 минут становишься таким специалистом Ж)))
<OnkelTem> так что ты не торопишься. Гугл всегда под рукой!
<tagezi> нет, я не спец по безопасности, но каждый день, любям которым в лом прочитать элементарный учебник, объясняю основы которые они должны были пройти в 6 класе школы
<OnkelTem> ну, ясен пень, защита от ддос, это навроде таких же базовых знаний )
<tagezi> и реально уже достало это разгельдяйство
<OnkelTem> следовательно, можно настоятельно рекомендовать гуглить ))) ладно, проехали
<OnkelTem> tagezi: это и меня достало. Когда речь идет действительно о прописных истинах
<OnkelTem> Я сегодня нашел прикольный визуализатор логов
<OnkelTem> https://code.google.com/p/logstalgia/
<OnkelTem> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNjdBSoIa8k - DDoS сайта vlc
<OnkelTem> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeWfkPeDQbY - вот еще
<OnkelTem> Я уже настроил на своих серваках, прикольно... Правда несколько бессмысленно
<OnkelTem> Но думаю во время ддоса будет полезно
<tektus>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick *
<tektus> кто поможет с udev разобраться
<UNIm95> !ask>tektus:
<UNIm95> !ask:tektus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask:tektus'
<UNIm95> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> както так !cmd > nick без всяких :
<andrex> или !cmd | nick
<andrex> или !cmd
 * andrex уполз обратно в реальную жизнь
<UNIm95> andrex|off: спасибо
<andrex|off> np
<UNIm95> !ask|tektus
<ubuntuhelp> tektus: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/104326727082310562426/posts/74QDdpmE5pt
<UNIm95> tagezi: Плазма еще и падает =)
<tagezi> плазма уже сто лет как не падает )
<tagezi> может у тебя память накрылась?
<tagezi> не, бывает кончно плазма слетит, но это бывает настолько редко, и нужно так реально постораться, что это почти не реально, помоему.. у меня последний раз сразу после релиза 14.04 было
<UNIm95> tagezi: упала только плазма. все остальные приложения нормально пашут =)
<UNIm95> даже видосы с ютуба не упали =)
<tagezi> ну, она так примерно и падает, всё пашет, а панелек нет ))
<only_you_> в 14.10 5-я плазма таки падает =)
<tagezi> главное окна не сварачивать, доставать их потом тяжело ))
<UNIm95> У кед есть недостаток
<tagezi> и обычно плазма перезапускается сразу
<tagezi> у всего есть недостатки )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  при критическом разряде батареи в настройках гнома и xfce был пункт спросить у юзера что делать.
<only_you_> да, сразу перезапускается, но таки падает при каждом наведении на пункт в меня kickoff
<UNIm95> а у кед выключить машину/спящий режим
<tagezi> UNIm95: там есть пунктик "запустить сценарий"
<only_you_> а етот ваш weechat таки годнота
<UNIm95> tagezi: а почему они это по-умолчанию не встроили
<tagezi> сделай сценарик пинговать гугл до потери пульса, и будет у тебя при критическом разряде пинговать гугол )
<tagezi> по опрасам видимо не нужно было
<tagezi> я вообще не понимаю как дивелоперы теперь строют планы что они будут делать дальше
<only_you_> а в опросах про балу и аконади не спрашивали?
<tagezi> например в кде 5 половина хрени будет на qml, тобиш на JS фактически. нафига справшиваеться? ресурсы системы не куда дивать?
<UNIm95> only_you_ вспомни о недопуке
<tagezi> =)
<only_you_> балу == недопук
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты про JS серьёзно?
<tagezi> ну, там почти вся плазма на нём стоит
<only_you_> вот юзаю 5-ю плазму и разниці в скорости с 4-й не вижу
<tagezi> это типа сделано что бы было проже разрабатывать пользователский интерфейс.. типа прогеры не всостоянии с++ осилить на кути
<only_you_> наверное, нужно железо послабее
<tagezi> не, нужно задачи немного другие
<tagezi> естественно что весь сердечник в кде останется на с++, но теперь плазмойдов лучше не вешать лишних..они и раньше комп тормозили, а теперь будут наверное вешать его
<UNIm95> tagezi: охренеть. нахрен я на кеды переезжать собираюсь?
<only_you_> в 5 плазме еще нету плазмоида погоді(
<tagezi> ну, так это в 5 кедах будет
<only_you_> 5 кед, вроде, уже не будет
<tagezi> only_you_: да зделай его, там же ну пол дня гугления, даже програмить уметь теперь не нужно
<only_you_> сменили же нумерацию
<only_you_> я после с++ и питона жабаскрипт не осилю)
<tagezi> а какие они теперь? тоже утопические однорогие бараны?
<only_you_> т.е. qml
<only_you_> месяц.год
<tagezi> эээээ
<tagezi> чото мне тяжо эту нумирацию осознать
<only_you_> KDE Applications год.месяц
<tagezi> и сколько релизов в год обещают?
<only_you_> вместо 4.15 будет 14.12
<only_you_> http://tsdgeos.blogspot.ru/2014/08/kde-releases-in-future.html здесь писали
<tagezi> семъ-восэмъ пропустили, жаль.. поржали бы от души )
<only_you_> так дебиан же на ету роль есть
<only_you_> http://dou.ua/forums/topic/10966/ читай)
<tagezi> дебиан лапочка, над ним ржать прилично, если бы не он, вся эта армия гномиков космонавта сейчас бы сортиры продолжалабы отмывать
<only_you_> ой, не туда)
<tagezi> не прилично*
<tagezi> кстати, слышали? Бодхи загнулся
<only_you_> <fixed>...армия разработчиков гнома сейчас лучше бі сортирі отмівала </fixed>
<only_you_> r.i.p
<only_you_> оно все такое же неюзабельное
<tagezi> only_you_: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40494
<tagezi> а это ты читал?
<tagezi> вот куда смотрит наркоконтроль? ))
<only_you_> да
<only_you_> они все там поголовно в нидерландах сидят
<only_you_> надо бі и мне как-то на віходніе сьездить
<only_you_> тоже что-то такое придумаю)
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> http://www.unixmen.com/munich-giving-free-ubuntu-12-04-lts-cds-citizens/
<only_you_> да, есть такое
<only_you_> пишут, убунта итальянский турин соблазнила
<only_you_> кстати, уже несколько раз видел, как в метро убунту продавали
<tagezi> покупают? )
<only_you_> я не видел, что-бі покупал
<only_you_> но если бі не покупали, не продавали бі, наверное)
<tagezi> турин, да.. приняли решение о переходе.. только они почему-то хотят ставить там АОО вместо ЛО.. не понимаю я их.. такое ощущение, что их качество не волнует, главное что бы была стабильность.. но тогда не понятен принцип выбора убунту
<only_you_> тогдя бі фряху вібрали)
<tagezi> в ЛО намного лучше фильтры на сегодняшний день, а в АОО они сырые жутко..
<only_you_> да я и далек от любого офисного пакета
<only_you_> только разницу в скорости работі заметил
<only_you_> но я его запуская раз в месяц напечатать немного плеин текста
<only_you_> зато конкуренция есть
<tagezi> дахрен нужна эта конкуренция, люди всё равно выбирают то что им впихнули
<only_you_> в гос.органах мюнхена и турина не вібирают)
<only_you_> может кто с россии проверить, открівается ли у вас http://dou.ua/forums/topic/10966/ ?
<OnkelTem> Дебильные российские хостеры
<OnkelTem> Предоставлять услугу VPS и не предоставлять возможность создать клон сервера....
<OnkelTem> То есть теперь у меня задача, будучи залогиненным в работающий VPS, создать образ диска. И, да, удаленную консоль наши хостеры тоже не предоставляют по ходу
<OnkelTem> Это видимо для них чудо дивное
<OnkelTem> так что замаунтить в ro не выйдет...
<OnkelTem> да и непонятно куда писать этот образ )))
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: или посмотри вики хостера
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: мне из саппорта ответили, что никак
<UNIm95> Ок
<OnkelTem> впрочем, конечно, обо всех судить по одному не верно. Но это majordomo, вроде как норм всегда был
<OnkelTem> сейчас вот осваиваю aptitude-create/run-state-bundle
<UNIm95> tagezi: Вернусь я на хфце
<UNIm95> оно все-таки удобнее
<UNIm95> хотя и кедах фишек прилично
<only_you_> а как насчет юнити?
<UNIm95> так юнайти это вообще звиздец
<UNIm95> кеды напиливать и напиливать
<UNIm95> А с учетом перехода на js подобную архитектуру
<UNIm95> 8гб потребуется только для кед
<only_you_> у меня кубунта с 5-ой плазмой 400 мб при старте озу кушает
<only_you_> 64 бита
<UNIm95> only_you_ я про кде5
<only_you_> ну так на жабоскрипте плазма, а не кедософт
<only_you_> кде5 не будет
<OnkelTem> зачем вообще жабаскрипт пихают в десктоп
<OnkelTem> есть же прекрасные языки типа lua
<OnkelTem> меня вот что больше всего в яваскрипте вымораживает - это наличие объектов, которые не объекты в привычном понимании
<OnkelTem> типа console в chrome :)
<OnkelTem> и вот ты наперед не знаешь, с чем имеешь дело. Что тот или иной объект умеет, а что нет
<OnkelTem> конечно, наверное это не минус языка, а минус привязки.. Но так или иначе, приколы такие просто обескураживают временами
<only_you_> что бі легче біло говнокодить
<only_you_> ибо с++ не каждій осилит
<OnkelTem> Когда работаешь с привычным DOM'ом, то этого не замечаешь, и можешь так всю жизнь и кодить, считая, что у тебя везде удобненькие объекты
<OnkelTem> стоит выйти за рамки браузера и начать программировать в другом окружении, так и сдуваешься сразу. Начинаешь верить в бога
<OnkelTem> only_you_: на с++ свет клином не сошелся
<OnkelTem> я вот про Go книжку читаю и испытываю сильное воодушевление
<only_you_> ну не на джаве или сишарпе же писать десктопній софт
<OnkelTem> думаю не стоит )
<only_you_> гоу пока не мейнстрим
<OnkelTem> go func(); - просто класс!
<OnkelTem> defer func()
<OnkelTem> блин, вот бы нам такое в институт лет 20 назад )
<only_you_> в универе хотя-бі питон преподавали
<only_you_> а не бейсики и прочие сишарпі и джаві
<OnkelTem> когда я учился, его еще не придумали :)
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: Есть только один нормальный язык для кодинга
<UNIm95> С
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: Go посмотри
<only_you_> UNIm95: слишком ограничено
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: напиши дрова для железяки на го
<only_you_> накидай бістро шаблон софта на с
<only_you_> или сайт на с напиши)
<OnkelTem> У меня дочь сейчас поступила в лицей, последние 3 года среднего образования, будет изучать математику и информатику. Пока Паскаль осиливают. Я причем ничего против не имею
<OnkelTem> мне кажется Паскаль для начала - вполне себе ничего. Вроде как он для этого он и придумывался
<only_you_> у нас в школе тоже паскаль біл
<only_you_> ничего так для начала
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: спросить с этим невозможно, лучше С с железяками ничто не работает по-определению
<only_you_> паскаль или питон самое то
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: но мы вроде как про прикладной софт
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: с железом лучше работает Асм.
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: inline asm
<OnkelTem> это подразумевается )
<only_you_> с железом лучше бинарній код работает
<only_you_> асм для слабаков
<OnkelTem> хах
<UNIm95> only_you_ не бинарный а машинный. есть системы с тритичной памятью
<only_you_> ну да, я его имел ввиду)
<OnkelTem> да кстати, еще помню с института, оптимальное основание для системы счисления - e :)
<OnkelTem> так что таки да, тритичная лучше двоичной (
<OnkelTem> )
<only_you_> таки да, ждем квантовіе компьютері
<OnkelTem> only_you_: а в украинском нет буквы ы вообще?
<only_you_> нету
<OnkelTem> ясно
<only_you_> могу ьі так разве что
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, дело твоё.. каждый сам себе выбирает декстоп ))
<UNIm95> OnkelTem:  А в белорусском языке нет щ
<only_you_> а ї у кого есть?)
<OnkelTem> Если бы я жил вторую жизнь, то был бы лингвистом
<UNIm95> В латинице или болгарском
<OnkelTem> очень интересная штука
<only_you_> или гуманитарий детектед
<tagezi> мне впринципе всёравно какой, просто кде мне кажеться удобнее, а так побарабану.. в виртуалках и хфце и лхде и юнити стоит, нормально всем пользуюсь
<UNIm95> Нифига не интересная. У языков нет логики создания звуков
<tagezi> UNIm95: да ну )
<only_you_> у с++ есть логика, неправда)
<tagezi> логика есть во всём, ты можешь её просто не видеть
<tagezi> математика может описать любой процес
<OnkelTem> согласен
<tagezi> даже мою безграмотность в русском языке =)))
<OnkelTem> меня удивляет почему до сих пор не формализован язык юриспруденции
<only_you_> всмісле
<UNIm95> tagezi: представь звук выливающейся воды. В русском он описывается как бульк-бульк в тайских донг-донг
<only_you_> он же законами формализован
<tagezi> и чо?
<only_you_> а как у китайцов вода льется?
<UNIm95> only_you_ не помню
<only_you_> как ті мог забіть китайский
<UNIm95> но у американцев это глонк-глонк
<only_you_> а как у немцев?
<tagezi> UNIm95: никто не говорит, что математическая модель будет элементарной, она может быть очень слоной, но создать её всёравно можно
<tagezi> есть раздел математики - лингвистика называеться ))
<UNIm95> only_you_ blub-blub
<UNIm95> tagezi: народ уже пытался промоделировать
<only_you_> а в биргарденах?)
<UNIm95> и обломался
<tagezi> UNIm95: хе, то что народ не может, это не значит что в этом логики нет
<UNIm95> В языках нет базовых взаимосвязанных звуков
<tagezi> тиория систем, например, стала реально развиваться только в 70 годах, а сейчас она в каждом вузе приподаётся.. а до этого? думали что систему в алгебре логики описать нельзя
<tagezi> так что просто ещё нет того математика который смогбы осмыслить процес
<only_you_> tagezi: lowa соит покупать?
<tagezi> ну, у меня чел в этом году в них на тяньшань ходил, не жаловался
<tagezi> слишком бюджетные не бери ))) обычно они только для города годяться )
<only_you_> да там цена под 400 евро
<only_you_> не нацвал бі бюджетніми
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BF%D1%8C%D1%8E%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B3%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0
<tagezi> only_you_: да, не бюджет..
<only_you_> ну, вроде, хорошо отзіваются о них, наверное, таки куплю
<tagezi> ну, пока не купишь не поймёшь, подходят они тебе или нет.. у меня были дорогущие ботинки, которые я проклинал каждый день в походе.. только подобрал плохо, толи просто у них колотка не по моей ноге...
<tagezi> короче 2 пахода с ними мучался, теперь стоят в шкафу
<tagezi> хотя сносу им нет вообще, помоему.. как гранит на ногах... помню когда разнашивать пытался в городе ещё, из автобуса вышел, смотрю на них следы от женских кабручков-шпилек.. барышня стояшая передо мной успела по ним потоптаться
<only_you_> я покупал haix за 300 евро, походил с месяц, как-то не фиксируют ногу совсем
<only_you_> слишком мягкие что ли
<only_you_> понравился гортекс
<only_you_> нога дішит, а внутрь влага не попадает
<UNIm95> tagezi: это немного не то. Народ пытался собрать на основе базовых звуков новый искусственный язык. Но они обломались на сборе звуков.
<only_you_> что в моем случае самое главное
<tagezi> only_you_: у всех самое главное это ))) модель какая?
<only_you_> ща
<tagezi> UNIm95: это уже зависит от того кого чем торкнула.. математика она и в унитазе и в космосе математика...
<tagezi> языки точно так же (в том числе и звуки в языках) подченины логике, в нашем мире не логичного не может быть вообще, мы можем просто не видеть взаимосвязи
<UNIm95> tagezi: думаю надо смотреть глубже и проще. Во время зарождения общин/племён/прочего правила сила
<UNIm95> и сильные вожди племён и называли разные вещи своими звуками.
<UNIm95> вот и дальше это развилось в современные языки
<tagezi> да не важно, даже если это зависит от того что когото когдато ударила молния, это всё равно связь
<tagezi> броуновское движение  очень долго называли хаотическим ))) а оказалось его можно даже можелировать, а не просто предсказывать с долей вероятности )
<only_you_> http://www.haix.de/haix-scout-desert
<tagezi> ты сказад за 300 =)
<tagezi> сказал*
<only_you_> да, за 300 =)
<only_you_> http://www.haixusa.com/military/138/mission-desert-tan инглиш
<only_you_> мои первіе ботинки с гортексом
<only_you_> как я жил раньше(
<tagezi> а в немецкой 200 всего
<only_you_> тебя никогда не разводили на деньги?)
<tagezi> ну, они вроде классные на вид, пощупать нужно.. но может просто тебе калотка не подходит.. ну, просто не садяться и всё.. нужно понять как себе конкретно выбирать обувь, тут никто не раскажет и не ыберет
<only_you_> мне их рекомендовали, но я купил не магазине, а в военторге, ибо нужно біло срочно
<tagezi> мне приходится много обуви перемерить, когда выбираю, пока то что нужно появиться.. первые батинки (несколько покупок) вообще оказались не удобными
<only_you_> качество отменное
<tagezi> потом потихоньку осознал как должны сидеть,и еперь достаточно просто надеть и немного пройтись
<only_you_> только конкретно мне не подходят. теперь буду знать, что нужно все мерять на себя заранее
<tagezi> ты чт безпримерки купил? ))
<only_you_> не, я то мерял, но не ходил в них
<only_you_> вообщем, когда они попадали в сірость, становились слишком мягкими, как тряпка
<only_you_> и я себе так ногу в них травмировал
<tagezi> не, нужно немного погулять по магазину, ну просто понять как пятка сидит, нога не болтается.. иногда есть ощущение что ботинок сидит жестко за счет подушек внутри, сделаешь шар и чувствуешь как всё там едит
<tagezi> шаг*
<only_you_> ну да, нужно біло походить в них в магазине, а я просто одел, понял что мой размер и купил
<tagezi> ну, со временем научишься выбирать, через это все проходят.. к сожалению, тратя деньги, и часто не малые
<only_you_> может мне просто брак подсунули
<only_you_> купил не в их магазине, а в военторге
<tagezi> да фиг знает
<tagezi> а поповоду как я без этого жил.. я пости всю россию прошёл в кедах и штормовке из бризента, а сейчас в гардеробе доже джинсы от северы.. не могу носить китайский ширпотреб
<tagezi> купили с женой тут как-то (ну сыкономить хотели) обычные джинсы, вроде и сидят по мне, а ощущение что в дерьме измазался... не потому что понты, просто какоето голимое ошушение от ткани
<only_you_> раньше с одеждой біла такая же проблема
<only_you_> потом нашел свой магазин и теперь только в нем одежду покупаю
<tagezi> у меня нет своего магазина (( денег на него не хватает )))
<only_you_> вот осталось найти, где я буду всегда обувь покупать
<only_you_> я про то, что покупаю все в одном магазине, где мне качество понравилось)
<only_you_> на свой магазин у меня тоже нету денег)
<tagezi> да я понял )))
<only_you_> она то не дешевая, конечно, но постояннім клиентам дают клубную карту
<only_you_> и получается не так уж дорого
<tagezi> у меня жена на артерикс подсела, блин.. вообще всё космических денег стоит, зато не придраться практически http://arcteryx.com/Home.aspx?language=EN
<tagezi> у неё сейчас только артерикс и джекволскин остались
<only_you_> ето спорт. одежда, я так понял
<tagezi> угу, у меня другой и не осталось, только аутдор
<tagezi> хотя есть.. свадебный костюм ))) у жены пару кастмов на конференции ездить, но они практически не пользуются
<only_you_> у меня со спортивной одежді есть носки адидас, больше ничего нету)
<tagezi> адидас фуфло, настаящие мужики покупают ларпен )
<tagezi> http://www.lorpen.com/
<tagezi> хотя тоже.. мне некоторые можели не понравились.. жесковаты что-ли
<only_you_> ето для мажоров, я в дешевіх с супермаркета хожу)
<tagezi> http://www.snowinn.com/ski-store/lorpen-ski-polartec-power-dry-ultralight/7340/p
<tagezi> со скидками 34 евра )))
<only_you_> ого носочки
<only_you_> у меня, наверное, комплект термобелья сколько стоит
<tagezi> http://www.trekkinn.com/outdoor-mountain/lorpen-trekking-expedition-polartec-primaloft/11062/p
<tagezi> 51 евро со скидками )
<tagezi> ну вот и подумай чего стоит твоё термобельё )
<only_you_> погромисті совсем захжрались такие носки покупать)
<only_you_> я не знаю сколько оно стоит, мне его подарили)
<tagezi> ну, не, это носки для альпинизма
<tagezi> покупать такие имеет смысл только в зимние походы.. для лета подешевле есть модели
<tagezi> в районе 15-20 евра без скидок
<tagezi> Mund ещё не плохая фирма, правда там нужно понимать что берёшь.. хотя повседнеыки они очень класные делают
<tagezi> стоят порядка 5-6 евра за пару
<tagezi> ещё одной фирмой пользовался, тоже понравилась, но не торгавал ей, потому плохо знаю и названия не помню
<tagezi> http://www.foxsox.com/defaultEcomm.aspx вот эта
<only_you_> да уговорил, попробую как-то к ботинкам купить)
<tagezi> да я не уговариваю.. просто говорю.. нужно прийти к этому.. денег то не мало стоит
<tagezi> но кога начинаешь расказывать о используемых технологиях в носках у людей создавалось ощущение, что компьютеры это прошлый век )))
<only_you_> я пока только пришел к нормальнім ботинкам, о носках еще не думал)
<only_you_> да-да, я про свои боті тоже самое думаю)
<tagezi> ну, постепенно прийдёшь и к остальному.. торопиться не нужно, всё равно многое индивидуально очень
<only_you_> в коробочке лежит целаю инструкция
<only_you_> я пока что не хочу представлять, сколько будет стоить один такой снаряженній боевой юнит
<tagezi> мне реально повезло, у меня многое было за пол цены, а иногда и затреть.. я же работал в магазине, мог если очень хочеться сделать предзаказ под себя за год, а там вообще было копейки, и мне было прозе всё это перепробовать и понять что под меня подходит
<only_you_> самій обічній такое швейцарский дальнометр стоит 34 тіс. евро
<only_you_> с метеостанцией, gps привязкой
<only_you_> ето из недорогих
<only_you_> с прибором ночного видения и каской около 40 тіс. евро
<only_you_> и ето только голова юнита)
<tagezi> альпинист на высокогорье, без всяких боевых там, несёт на себе стоимость приличной машины
<tagezi> ты главное не старайся всё это купить на последние деньги )) покупай когда есть возможность... к сожалению это часто очень индивидуально, и пустой траты не избежать... ну, просто что бы не разочароваться
<only_you_> боевой юнит на голове несет стоимость приличной  машині
<only_you_> блин, лет 20 в горах не біл(
<tagezi> ну, армия это бюджетная организация, и многие вещи, и одежда и снаряга мне их не нравится, качество не очень
<only_you_> армия разная бівает
<tagezi> пробовал пользоваться швейцарскими причендалами, кое что легло на душу, кое что полный отстой
<only_you_> но да, сравнить в чем я служил срочку и что сейчас есть...
<only_you_> с швейцарских  причендалов, у меня тольно нож)
<tagezi> не, у меня кроме ножей ещё есть автономка походная - печечка на одно жало
<tagezi> было ещё всякое фуфло, фляшки, кружки, спальники.. шмотьё всякое.. выкинул или раздал..
<NoOova> Всем привет
<NoOova> помните я вчера спрашивал как поставить систему находясть в системе?
<only_you_> чумадан еще швейцарский
<only_you_> ну и 5 счетов в шейцарских банках)))
<tagezi> =)
<NoOova> через VirtualBox все получилось!
<only_you_> ті для себя виртуалку откріл?)
<NoOova> Нi.
<NoOova> Я систему ставил на новый ссдшник из запущеной системы
<NoOova> т.е. прокинул устройство в виртуалку
<only_you_> ссд решает
<NoOova> Ага ваще тема! У меня теперь idea запускается 2 раза быстрее
<NoOova> поиск по файлам вообще моментально проходит
<only_you_> перастал пить, нашел работу, вернулась жена)
<NoOova> Грустно как то то, что ты сказал.
<only_you_> не принимай близко к сердцу)
<only_you_> что-то 32 фаерфокс стал часто крашиться на фейсбуке
<only_you_> года 2 вообще не падал
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-14
<aleksei`> добрый день
<tagezi> чото сегодня тихо как-то
<kiriru_> первый раз на IRC...
<only_you> u r welcome
<tagezi> я тоже когда-то был первый раз...
<tagezi> уже не помню когда, иногда создаёться ощущение, что мне его при рождении вживили в мозг ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: irc?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> я помню ещё на дальнете сидел, и какой-то ещё сервак был, его уже не понмю
<tagezi> мдя.. досят то до сих пор по тихоньку
<UNIm95> tagezi: Кого?
<tagezi> фринод
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/14W56
<UNIm95> tagezi: а пиджин такого не показывает
<tagezi> поменяй пароль тогда просто )
<UNIm95> зачем?
<tagezi> фринод уже вторые сутки это сообщение выкладывает
<UNIm95> А пароль я уже поменял =)
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну написано же, обнаружены бинарные файлы в сети... вчера их досили и под прикрытием стинули файлы с паролями
<UNIm95> поэтому видимо у меня сообщений нет
<tagezi> да у всех есть
<tagezi> просто пиджин хреновый комбайн )
<tagezi> даже строки по 255 символов делить не умеет
<UNIm95> я бы сказал что это проблема сервака
<UNIm95> что не может принимать строки больше 255 символов
<tagezi> ну, я думаю что если все делят, а он не один не делит, то это его проблеммы и его пользователей )
<tagezi> хотя это просто точка зрения )
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/54imu
<tagezi> что человек имел ввиду? )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  его не отпустило
<tagezi> не знаю.. помоему, его не удержали =)
<tagezi> почти каждый день заваливается хрен с подобным вопросом
<UNIm95> В России проблемы с алкоолем
<UNIm95> алкоголем*
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, что ты имел ввиду?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Такие вопросы задаются или под веществами или алкоголем. Так как алкоголь более распространён то это его проделки
<Sergey_IT> может раньше и так было, а последнее время практически все вопросы такие, посмотри форум - это не проблемы веществ
<UNIm95> Думаешь образование/развитие у людей?
<Sergey_IT> да, к сожалению (
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-07
 * Mega help
<andrex> какого пол пятого если было без 23 четыре)
<tagezi> утра всем
<Anti-Pizza> утра
<tagezi> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3jmaoa/linux_to_be_installed_on_200_school_computers/cuqg7g8
<tagezi> маркетинг в действии.. нельзя настроить систему, ну так это плюс, пользователь не сломает её )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<KiberGluk> или все спят)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://st-im.kinopoisk.ru/im/wallpaper/6/1/6/kinopoisk.ru-I-Am-Legend-616605--w--800.jpg или все спят
<andrex> вечера человеки
<artemz> у нас выдирка
<tagezi> выдирка? это что за чать дня? когда начальство всех дерёт без вазилина? :)
<artemz> tagezi: да, через телемост
<artemz> tagezi: самое стрёмное что канал фиговый и часть ругани непонятно к кому относится
<artemz> плохо слышно
<tagezi> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не расслышал, значит не про тебя )
<tagezi> ну, зато можно говорить " Ну всё, вася ты попал.. через неделю не сделаешь тебя уволят" ))))
<artemz> ага, а потом через неделю узнал что уже давно уволен
<artemz> вот сейчас меня матерят
<artemz> лол
<artemz> всё
<artemz> теперь QA комманду
<artemz> я всего лишь ленивая тупая козлина с помойкой в джире, а QA похуже
<artemz> блин вот зачем они так бесятся
<tagezi> artemz: чтобы не расслаблялись )
<tagezi> а то будет как тут, жене акаунт удалили, а у неё вся работа по почте, все студенты, конференции, общение с жирналами
<tagezi> она им пишет, у меня не работает акаунт... они спокойно, да, мы его удалили... пришлось руководству жаловаться, чтобы их там  девочками сделали
<artemz> tagezi: у нас тут всё несколько сложней)
<tagezi> artemz: я думаю они тоже не подумавши сделали ))))
<artemz> депутаты ждут когда мы доделаем ОФД, чтобы принять про него закон
<tagezi> Отделение функциональной диагностики
<artemz> оператор фискальных данных
<tagezi> ааа
<tagezi> ну, почта, фискалии -- какая разница? ))
<artemz> разница в объёмах и ответственности
<artemz> все чеки в россии принимать в онлайн - это не шутки
<tagezi> ну, тут они помоему вообще ни за что не отвечают.. городят что хотят... у жены уже 3 акаунта не рабочих... говорят аптимизация такая о_О
<artemz> без валидации фсб внесение изменений запрещено, так что никто ничего не удалит просто так
<tagezi> хотя может у них финансирование хотели урзать, и они просто акаунты плодят, чтобы показать что загрузка растёт
<Leagnus> предлагаю для депортации сделать катапульту: можно будет сэкономить на транспортировке
<andrex> угу и на похоронке тоже
<artus> Что не зайду у вас все скука да тоска (((
<lenstr> убунта уже не та
<lenstr> все работает :(
<UNIm95> lenstr: Отнюдь. Научи иксы собственной раскладке.
<UNIm95> Своей. Самодельной.
<lenstr> самодельную… это очень смело :) пытался в свое время юзать и dvorak и colemak, дольше полугода не выдерживал
<lenstr> но опять же если очень надо, кажется свою можно задать через тот же XkbLayout
<UNIm95> А чего смелого? Правильно переделал US-international+dead keys и не парюсь
<lenstr> а ну это переделал
<lenstr> а если с нуля собирать что-то, можно и пальцы правой ноги вывихнуть со временем )
<tagezi|off> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/x1716.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi:  "Сценарий, запускаемый из командной строки не может экспортировать переменные "на верх" командной оболочке" вот это и заковыка
<tagezi> зайпскай сценарий из крон )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сборку исходников в крон?
<tagezi> ну... =))
<tagezi> нужно же как-то переменую пропихнуть )
<tagezi> ну или в загрузку при старте системы и при помощи перезагрузки будет менять ))))
<tagezi> я себе опять систему накрыл.. во что меня так прёт ломать то всё ((
<tagezi> вроде всё востановр, а она зараза музыку не хочет проигрывать (
<tagezi> эээ... а скаких пор ключи в башь скриптах у команд перестали работать?
<tagezi> вчасности у grep
<tagezi> find ../translations/source/ru/ -type f -exec cat $* {} \; 2>/dev/null | grep 'useradminpage.ui'
<tagezi> вот так выводит
<tagezi> find ../translations/source/ru/ -type f -exec cat $* {} \; 2>/dev/null | grep 'useradminpage.ui' -R
<tagezi> а вот так нифига
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: а если -R до ковычек?
<tagezi> да нет, это из-за того что ряд команд идёт
<tagezi> незнаю.. без финд флаги работают
<tagezi> но я чото не могу убрать вывод файлов
<tagezi> если не допру как, придёться резать awk
<tagezi> artus: тык
<tagezi> о =)
<tagezi> artus: можешь спать дальше :р
<tagezi> grep -rh 'useradminpage.ui' ../translations/source/ru/
<tagezi> то что нужно.. и чо я раньше использовал столько много команд? о_О
<tagezi> плохо я учил баш
<Leagnus> ребят, что у вас в /etc/fstab относительно /home записано?
<Leagnus> чё самые последние цифры, типа 0 2 значат?
<UNIm95> Leagnus: man 5 fstab Пятое и шестое поля
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-08
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> обеда
<SmOkE_RU> Подскажите в чем может быть причина: Есть приложение RoR, и есть почтовый сервер postfix, так вот через mailer почему то перестала почтовая рассылка делать. Пишет internal server error 500 connection refused
<SmOkE_RU> Может кто сталкивался. Причем через постовый клиент все работает и письма отправлются.
<tagezi> чот тупняк какой-то.. как в sed удалить строку найденую по регепсу и следующую за ней
<tagezi> ?
<Anti-Pizza> Хм... Ребята, кто знает примеры "крупного" ПО написанных на Ruby ?
<Anti-Pizza> Или известных проектов, где он использован...
<Anti-Pizza> nvm нашел сам)
<myordo> Ребята Салют всем. подскажите пож как установить в автозагрузку программу teamspeak 3 server установлена по пути cd /home/teamspeak/ts3server_minimal_runscript.sh необхадимо сделать так что бы после рестарта серва данное ПО подымалось автоматом подскажите как реализовать
<andrex> либо крон либо rc.local
<andrex> либо как демоном
<myordo> как проще на ваш взгляд?
<tagezi> руками
<tagezi> говорил мне дедушка, учи bash, не слушался я его (((
<tagezi> andrex: тф баш знаешь?
<tagezi> ты*
<Scrimmer> andrex: привет
<myordo> делаю вроде все по ману с хабра, там говорится что мол для настройки переходим в каталог cd home teamspeak и выполняем команду crontab -u teamspeak -e на что терминал отвечает -bash: crontab: command not found как лечить?
<tagezi> myordo: man crontab работает?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: qq
<tagezi> сам ты ку-ку
<Scrimmer> нет, это ты ку-ку :/
<Scrimmer> вредный ты человек, а
<andrex> tagezi: я тож баш знаю как свои пять пальцев) называется читаю доки пишу скрипты)
<myordo> неа кстати не пашет
<myordo> пшол гуглить
<tagezi> andrex: да я тото вообще туплю как Scrimmer прям =)
<andrex> :D
<Scrimmer> а че сразу скриммер то
<Scrimmer> только зашёл, а уже наехали
<andrex> tagezi: бывает, просто поменяй деятельность на время
<tagezi> да, боюсь это Scrimmerу не пможет )
<tagezi> наверное, нужно передахнуть
<andrex> кусь кусь его)
<andrex> myordo: sudo apt-get install cron
<andrex> ну либо енверомент смотреть пути)
<myordo> спс
<andrex> странно ваще както у тя все) либо минимальная установка была, тобиш ваще ппц как минимальная, либо криво пакет встал
<andrex> потому что вроде как оно по дефолту должно быть
<andrex> Scrimmer: привет дорогой) че форматнул винду свою? :D
<tagezi> он и есть по дефолту.. скорее всего снёс просто в запарке настройки
<Scrimmer> andrex: дак давно же
<Scrimmer> по пацану на кубунте сижу
<Scrimmer> не то что всякие там tagezi
<andrex> ну есть установка минимальная тоесть деже не дефолт минимальный а вобще, там даже нет авто камплита
<andrex> tagezi:
<tagezi> я пацанами не интерисуюсь ))
<tagezi> andrex: это когда убунту собираешь как генту? )
<andrex> f ns gjl hfqltyf rjcbi)
<andrex> tagezi: нет
<andrex> в меню сислинукс в параметрах есть установка минимальной вм или както так
<tagezi> это я или Scrimmer?
<andrex> оно ставит ваще чуть ли не busybox с пакет менеджером
<andrex> Scrimmer:
<tagezi> Жесть
<andrex> фанатик райденов)
<Scrimmer> он ваще жив?
<tagezi> ты думаешь человек бы задавал вопросы про крон, если бы осилил ручную установку?)
<Scrimmer> грибы таки добили его ?
<andrex> ну спроси у него)
<andrex> tagezi: а фз может не он ставил)
<andrex> а какойто друх
<tagezi> =))
<andrex> или другой админус
<tagezi> который сидит на пацане с кубунтой?))
<andrex> :)
<tagezi> andrex: https://github.com/tagezi/loconfunmacro/blob/master/loconfumacro.sh
<tagezi> целый день грохнул на это
<tagezi> ваще жесть
<tagezi> оно ещё можно сказать не начато.. и глючит
<andrex> индус)
<tagezi> угу, за солью из джунглей вышел
<andrex> ну нифига ты хоть коментируеш код)
<andrex> у мну так ваще несколько адских конструкций в скриптах есть так там наверное ток я и разгребусь что это)
<tagezi> даааааа.. целый один коментарий, и то просто потому что боюсь забуду что последняя команда sed делает :D
<andrex> я даже кидал както чет сюда комуто) как мну еще не заклювали
<andrex> #переворачиваем сторки еще и граматейский индус
<tagezi> andrex: атветь мне лучше вот что, почему цикл мне выдаёт: строка 19: [: !=: ожидается использование унарного оператора
<tagezi> и  когда это != стал унарным?
<Scrimmer> кто тут сидит на пацане ?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: я о тебе чего то не знаю?
<Scrimmer> опять за старое взялся ?
<tagezi> 17 страка, 19 в другой правке было ))))
<andrex> да я понял уже
<andrex> сижу пялюсь вот туда
<tagezi> может знак != это не неравно? о_О
<myordo> слушайте,я ща вас задергаю,но не суть,не растет у меня чота я мб не раздупляюсь где то выполняю: crontab -u teamspeak -e мне в ответ: no crontab for teamspeak - using an empty one
<myordo> 888
<myordo> чо за байда?
<andrex> while [ ${sc_opcode_fun} ${i}] != "" ]  или так нада tagezi
<tagezi> andrex: ты гдето скобку забыл
<andrex> ну дык пишет что для юзверя тимспик нет записей юзает пустое
<tagezi> == !=  equality and inequality
<tagezi> andrex: while [ ${sc_opcode_fun}[${i}] != "" ]  так он не проверяет на пусто
<tagezi> кстати, а как найти конец в строковом массиве? )))
<myordo> ппц. мне надо добавить в файл строку @reboot /home/ts3server/ts3server_startscript.sh start как это сделать я фиг знает я юзверь винды (((
<andrex> tagezi: вон те все виды равенств неравенств http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/x2565.html
<andrex> ш примерами)
<tagezi> о
<tagezi> заработало ))))
<tagezi> while [[ ${sc_opcode_fun[$i]} != "" ]]
<tagezi> чорд, ну вот откуда мне знать что там обязательно по 2 скобки нужно... там что-то в одной, что-то в дувух, а что-то только в круглых
<tagezi> andrex: спасибо
<andrex> да кафо я там и не помог)
<andrex> ппц бувы путаю
<andrex> и теряю
<andrex> myordo: crontab -e добавил что надо :wq ентер
<myordo> фига се как просто
<myordo> ща попробую
<andrex> ну или еще -u имя юзверя и судя по дом каталогу он у тя ts3server а не teamspeak хотя я может быть ошибаюсь конечно но я чет сомневаюсь что ты создал юзверя и дал ему отличный  хомяк от названия юзверя
<myordo> нене он тимспик
<myordo> инфа 100
<myordo> эт тимспик3 на хабре по ману делаю
<myordo> а у меня просто тим спик
<myordo> т.е. по сути должно выглядеть так? crontab -u teamspeak -e @reboot /home/ts3server/ts3server_startscript.sh start :wq
<myordo> фак
<myordo> можно в личку тебе кинуть ответ терминала?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> myordo: crontab -e ентер
<andrex> а потом остальное
<andrex> :wq эт комманда
<andrex> man vi
<tagezi> =)))
<andrex> myordo: эт не ты там случаем? http://myteamspeak.ru/threads/kak-ts3-server-dobavit-v-avtozagruzku-linux-ubuntu-debian.1086/
<myordo> неа
<myordo> я вот тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=265796.0
<andrex> ап я уж подумал
<andrex> бедненький 4 года пытаетсо)
<myordo> рй все харош
<myordo> ща тролить начнеш
<andrex> шь
<myordo> дада
<myordo> уже началось
<myordo> -)
<andrex> tagezi: ты там что пытаешся переводы свои облегчить?
<tagezi> andrex: да, надоело выискивать и копировать функции, айдикоды и описало к ним... я посчитал, у меня уйдёт примерно 2-2,5 месяца на это
<tagezi> я полумал, что я лучше за неделю напишу скрип, и сделаю это за пять минут )))
<andrex> молодец, лентяй)
<tagezi> а фиглишь, через пол года выйдт новая версия и мне всё с начала? )))
<tagezi> неее.. я найду чем заняться )
<andrex> эт комплимент типо
<tagezi> так что автоматизация..
<tagezi> заодно скил прокачаю, а то я уже забыл всё
<andrex> ну да нада
<andrex> я вон тож последний раз чет писал года 4 назад
<andrex> ой даже 6
<Scrimmer> andrex: слушай
<Scrimmer> а чо ты не спишь ?
<andrex> Scrimmer: понимашь, тут такое дело
<andrex> мне лень)
<tagezi> он скрип для засыпания пишет ))
<tagezi> потом ./slip 5 min и всё )
<tagezi> sleep*
<andrex> угу в конце скрипта который я пишу
<andrex> делаем велосипед
<Scrimmer> да вы больные ... ))))
<Scrimmer> andrex: плюсик только не забирай :[
<tagezi> andrex: а чем лучше проверить наличие файла?
<andrex> tagezi: так чтоли if [ -f file_name ]; then echo "чето есть" else echo "Пшол лесом" fi
<andrex> ну ясен пень переменные там если нада указать во время запуска скрипта
<tagezi> andrex: сяп ))
<andrex> либо if test -f бла бла итд
<tagezi> оно и так работает
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> я просто забыл что файлы сначала нужно проверить, а то ... вдруг их нет )))
<andrex> хех
<andrex> можно вроде еще короче но я фз как)
<tagezi> ладно, отвалюсь ка я не надолго )))
<tagezi> andrex: потом допиливать до идеала буду ))) сейчас главное чтобы работало ))
<andrex> уряя я попаду в титры
<andrex> myordo: ты там жиф или тя убило кроном)
<andrex> @devoice SmOkE_RU
<SmOkE_RU> ээ
<SmOkE_RU> Ты шо
<SmOkE_RU> Творишь
<andrex> хватит с тебя
<andrex> на доске позора висеть)
<SmOkE_RU> Я нубас
<SmOkE_RU> Мне и надо там видеть
<SmOkE_RU> Вы там видали мой вопрос по майлеру на рэилсе ? Никто не знает ответа ?
<andrex> я фз
<andrex> точнее не знаю
<andrex> точнее логи нада
<SmOkE_RU> В консоле в брайзере пишет типа ошибку 500
<andrex> да я помню про че там
<SmOkE_RU> В логах пишет конекшен рефьюсд. Подробностей больше никаких нет
<andrex> ну кинь на форум может там кто поможет
<SmOkE_RU> Все работало. Но как только я из сервака сделал роутер - перестало. Хотя я не думаю что из-за этого перестало.
<andrex> почему же тыж там с фаерволом колупался
<andrex> ну иптаблес которое
<SmOkE_RU> Так не с фаерволом дело было, а в неткоторых настройках сети.
<andrex> ну тогда go to форум ибо тут походу никто не знает)
<SmOkE_RU> нубасы значит, такие же как я =)
<SmOkE_RU> Я вот думаю что artemz знает, но молчит :)
<andrex> ну раз оно сбрасывает значит нада 100 раз пересмотреть все настройки этого майлера
<SmOkE_RU> Да я даже вынимал конфиг с гита, который работал 100%
<SmOkE_RU> И они идентичны
<SmOkE_RU> Run /usr/sbin/squirrelmail-configure as root to configure/upgrade config
<SmOkE_RU> Что он от меня требует сделать из под рута ?
<SmOkE_RU> это при dpkg-reconfigure squirrelmail
<andrex> для переконфигурации или обновления конфига
<andrex> запустить /usr/sbin/squirrelmail-configure
<andrex> от рута
<SmOkE_RU> Пишет что это каталок.
<SmOkE_RU> каталог*
<SmOkE_RU> А не
<andrex> ну посмотри что там
<SmOkE_RU> Я не правильно написал))
<andrex> криворучка
<andrex> My english is very bad!!! Help!
<lenstr> ? :)
<andrex> SmOkE_RU: это прям про тя
<SmOkE_RU> Да не, не вери бэд, у меня более менее норм инглиш =)
<andrex> lenstr: да все норм)
<andrex> SmOkE_RU: не ври)
<SmOkE_RU> Это не мои слова, так буржуи говорят
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<andrex> му инглисн ис бед очень бед
<andrex> маерду походу приболо кроном все же
<SmOkE_RU> Ахахах
<tagezi> andrex: он ман установил, и понял что это очень интересная штука )
<tagezi> блин, баш так не привычен и топорен после плючов ((
<lenstr> баш это ужаснейший яп :)
<tagezi> lenstr: яп?
<lenstr> язык программирования
<tagezi> аааааа ))))
<tagezi> ну, это не совсем язык программирования, он даже нормально массивы не поддерживает
<tagezi> но в нутри системы очень удобно
<tagezi> и не требует дополнительный наворотом, может почти везде работать изкаропки
<lenstr> почему не совсем
<lenstr> он вполне себе полон по тьюрингу
<lenstr> и массивы там есть
<andrex> каробка из каробки работает)
<lenstr> но он ужасен :)
<lenstr> уже давно шел скрипты можно ваять на питоне или руби
<tagezi> Это ты одномерки массивами называешь?
<andrex> да ваще ставь место шела пхп и пиши скрипты там))
<tagezi> называть масиивами то что в баше, это тоже что называть таблицу умножения калькулятором
<andrex> ухты а я думал, таблица умножения калкулятор)
<tagezi> SC_HID_FUNC_SUCHEN <- дал этому немецкое название?
<andrex> не это русское
<tagezi> перед дал было много слов
<andrex> ))
<andrex> и имя дали в честь того кто это придумал
<lenstr> кстати насчет баша после плюсов
<tagezi> да это макрос на с++ для функции SEARCH
<lenstr> вспомнил новость еще 11 года
<lenstr> http://blog.mezeske.com/?p=377
<lenstr> шелл с синтаксисом C++
<lenstr> для особой касты людей
<tagezi> как я теперь ей буду искать в коде хрен знает (((
<lenstr> бдсм или я не знаю
<lenstr> "CONFIGURABILITY", "EXTENSIBILITY" вот это всё
<tagezi> круто, но скрипт кроме меня будут пользовать хомячки, такчто не
<Sergey_IT> ку... во, разговорились )
<andrex> Sergey_IT: бу!
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: привет, ворчун )
<tagezi> воркать или варкать?
<tagezi> да, воркать, значит ворчун )
 * tagezi иногда хочет жостко отпинать разрабов LibreOffice
<Sergey_IT> и не только их
<tagezi> керзачами по голове
<Sergey_IT> кирзачами
<andrex> унтой
<tagezi> ломом
<andrex> хм
<Sergey_IT> и как ты на баше пишешь? ;)
<tagezi> лом так пишется?))
<andrex> тогда уш проще под асвальтоукладчик положить
<Sergey_IT> если найдешь.. (асфальт же) )
<tagezi> нет, после асфальто укладчика они точно писать не будуь, а если лопик завернуть в падушку, то даже синяков не останется, но они запомнят )
<tagezi> ломик*
<lenstr> есть мнение что и без ваших ломиков они страдают
<lenstr> кто пробовал собрать офис из исходников поймет
<andrex> гемороем я надеюсь
<tagezi> если бы они страдали так же как я, онибы не делали такие ляпы
<Sergey_IT> давно пора весь софт переделывать
<tagezi> lenstr: я раз в два дня это делаю ))
<tagezi> ничо там страшного нет
<tagezi> если в нутрь не лазить
<andrex> мне страшно хромиум собирать
<andrex> потому что я никак не пойму чего там так много напихали
<lenstr> ну когда я собирал последний раз, весь процесс занял 2 дня с уходом системы в глубокий своп
<lenstr> на дворе стоял 2008й
<andrex> эх в 2008 у мну вайн собирался неделю и ниче
<tagezi> я собираю за 3 часа вместе с руским и айди ифейсом и хелпами
<lenstr> и у тебя конечно же дженточка?
<andrex> дыа
<lenstr> да даже там уже давно поставляют офис с бинарях
<tagezi> у меня на 500 пне пхп собирался часов 11 кажеться.. но это был ой.. я и не помню))
<Sergey_IT>  смысл пересобирать?
<tagezi> тестю...
<tagezi> кроме того мне нужны йдикеи, чтобы иногда подсказывать где искать косяк в переводе
<lenstr> там же переводы отдельными файлами должны быть?
<lenstr> если бы все переводчики ради тестирования локализации пересобирали программы
<lenstr> не было бы у нас переводов :)
<tagezi> а сейчас я делаю список функций, там тоже просили включить айдикеи к ним и к описалову.. а они только в полусобраной версии естб
<andrex> еслиб небыло тагези небылобы переводов)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: зачем твоему тестю пересобаный офис?
<Sergey_IT> у МС это хорошо организовано было... с переводами без проблем, все в msdn было
<tagezi> lenstr: в файлах локализауии нет IDKey
<lenstr> KeyID наверно
<tagezi> и например ошибка в слове По умолчанию за пару суток
<tagezi> да.. хотя какая разница )
<tagezi> с ними я могу саказать в течении минуты
<tagezi> короче это хорошая штука.. и вообще, в коде много что видно
<tagezi> особенно косяки :D
<Leagnus> в mirrorlist флешку можно прописать? чтобы пакман с неё установил
<tagezi> пакман?
<tagezi> ну, вообще вроде да
<Leagnus> в кеш что ли кинуть
<tagezi> ну, я никогда такое не делал.. лучше в вики арча топать
<tagezi> у них не плохая вики, туда даже из других дистров шастают
<Leagnus> ё-майо: как узнать, где я нахожусь в файловой системе?
<tagezi> всмысле?
<tagezi> ктоздесь? о_О
<Leagnus> ну, dev какой, какая папка
<Leagnus> типа who, только для ФС
<tagezi> pwd
<tagezi> только он тебе покажет от точки монтирования
<Leagnus> и чё я его с паролем постоянно путаю
<Leagnus> спасибо!
<tagezi> =))
<tagezi> Leagnus: https://plus.google.com/+EllaSV/posts/Lz8jsxEr2sE
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-09
<myordo> ребят может кто то помочь поднять крон?
<sveta> myordo, здравствуй. А в чём собственно дело? Я гадать не умею.
<myordo> о Светик ты тут? можно в пме с тобой поболтать?
<myordo> по этому поводу
<sveta> Можно, только не про крон, пожалуйста. :) Я про него почти ничего не знаю. По возможности лучше про него здесь спрашивать.
<myordo> да да,именно про него.а дело вот в чем
<myordo> на впсе крутится тим спик сервер. на впс сделал пользователя teamspeak но порой сервак падает и необхадимо сам тс добавить в автозагрузку. на хабре была найдена инфа:что для добавления тса необхадимо сделать в терминале следующее: crontab -e и в открывшемся фа
<sveta> ...и открывается фа
<sveta> Дальше сообщение оборвалось.
<myordo> сделать в терминале следующее: crontab -e и в открывшемся файле добавить строку @reboot /home/teamspeak/ts3server_startscript.sh start,после выполнения последней команды получаю вот это rontab: usage error: no arguments permitted after this option
<sveta> Попробуй поставить в кавычки.
<sveta> @reboot "/home/teamspeak/ts3server_startscript.sh start"
<myordo> что именно?
<myordo> ок спс чуток позже попробую
<sveta> Если так не работает, напиши  «/home/teamspeak/ts3server_startscript.sh start» в отдельном скрипте, сделай его выполняемым (executable) и укажи крону дорожку к скрипту.
<myordo> света это конечно все здорово но я не линупсоид.я юзверь мелкомягких (
<sveta> Я тоже почти ничего не умею. В пределах того, что я сказала, если требуется, могу пошагово объяснить.
<myordo> го в пм,ты не против?
<sveta> Я обычно пишу тут. Чтобы если я ошибаюсь, меня могли поправить.
<myordo> го мб тим вивер?
<myordo> ссылку ща кину на скрин глянь пож как с этим боротся
<myordo> в пме Света
<andrex> времени суток все)
<myordo> куку!
<sveta> В «crontab -u teamspeak -e» я бы запихнула нужную строчку и нажала Ctrl+D. А то он редактор почему-то не открывает.
<myordo> -u -user в моем случае teamspeak что за -е?
<andrex> EDITOR=nano crontab блах
<andrex> -e Edit
<andrex> -u user
<andrex> man cron
<myordo> andrex: как поступить в этом случае? -> https://yadi.sk/i/jVk714vxixSUV - скррин
<sveta> Я уже ответила на этот вопрос.
<sveta> И он тоже ответил. Кстати, ответил лучше.
<sveta> :)
<andrex> маерда узнаеттолк в извращунствах) скрин на яд кидать))
<myordo> -)
<SmOkE_RU> chmod +x file
<SmOkE_RU> Сделает его исполняемым :)
<sveta> Ой, да. Вот, собственно, и вторая моя ошибка. Не ВЫполняемый, а ИСполняемый.
<SmOkE_RU> и да, доброе утречко всем :)
<sveta> Доброе.
<SmOkE_RU> myordo http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php/68553-upstart-init-scripts
<andrex> в с ледующий раз юзай ченить типа итмажес
<andrex> твой скрин у мну так и не открылся и даже не качается))
<myordo> его можно просмотреть не скачивая
<SmOkE_RU> https://gyazo.com/85eaf54589f908731c04cfb05352ee9d
<andrex> ну дык не открывается)
<SmOkE_RU> andrex я продублировал
<myordo> вот тут мне показалось проще http://firstwiki.ru/index.php/%D0%98%D0%BD%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D0%BF%D0%BE_%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B5_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_TeamSpeak_3.0
<andrex> myordo: нада файл крона создать для юзверя или юзать рутовый
<sveta> Он создаёт для юзера.
<SmOkE_RU> https://gyazo.com/d62ce3c2694c5a3fa409926c9ec6b1d6
<SmOkE_RU> Вообще ж изи
<myordo> ну да изи для папок
<andrex> ну про рц локал я ему говорил
<SmOkE_RU> Тебя наверно не было на канале, когда я рассказывал, как я папка =)
<andrex> но не факт что заработает тимспик там
<andrex> вот че
<SmOkE_RU> Настоящий папка тут andrex
<andrex> я не папка)
<andrex> я ребенок
<SmOkE_RU> Ну не мамка ж)
<SmOkE_RU> Мамка у нас sveta :)
<sveta> Я совсем маленькая.
<SmOkE_RU> А возраст тут ни при чем :)
<andrex> она у нас не мамка а света) электрическая люминисцентная света
<sveta> Я по росту маленькая.
<andrex> * люминесцентная
<SmOkE_RU> Рост тем более на заднем плане стусуется :)
<andrex> написал тоже)
<SmOkE_RU> Граматей)))
<SmOkE_RU> myordo Ye xnj nfv? gjkexftncz xtuj &
<SmOkE_RU> myordo Ну что там, получается чего ?
<andrex> myordo: у тя че за дистр там? все через место одно то крона нет то не работает он как нада то еще какая неведомая хрень
<SmOkE_RU> faspvps мне кажется там
<SmOkE_RU> fastvps :D
<andrex> это не дистр)
<SmOkE_RU> В том плане, что обычно там стандарт идет дебиан
<andrex> ну да я вот тоже подумал что minimal vm установка какаято
<myordo> хостер mne.ru дистр убунта 14,04,3 лтс
<andrex> 0_0
<andrex> минималка минималок полюбому
<myordo> почти минималка
<myordo> не угадал )
<andrex> myordo: авто комплит в консоли пашет?
<myordo> я хз.я не отдупляю о чем ты спрашиваеш
<myordo> я не линупсоид
<myordo> я юзверь мелкомягких
<andrex> если нет то скорее всего то что я и подумал)
<myordo> )
<SmOkE_RU> https://gyazo.com/bdd6ef47308ae7b4422f4993952a9064
<andrex> фз есть просто параметр в сислинух на ubuntu-server оно ставит капец урезаную версию)
<andrex> linxon: привет шпионам)
<SmOkE_RU> приходилось кому то работать с ESXi ? для него иксы надо ? Или я через консольку смогу все сделать ?
<andrex> фз вмварь не люблю
<SmOkE_RU> Аналоги какие то знаешь ?
<SmOkE_RU> Типа виртуалбокс ?
<andrex> а нафиг мне аналоки
<andrex> KVM
<SmOkE_RU> Что-то я про квм читал, не так давно
<andrex> !kvm
<ubuntuhelp> KVM явл. предпочтительным методом виртуализации в Ubuntu. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<andrex> на еще почитай
<SmOkE_RU> Я вот тут уже открыл http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/kvm
<andrex> молодец, возми с полки пирожок
<myordo> неа не хочет после рестарта серва стартовать( наверно дело в пути
<SmOkE_RU> myordo, Воспользуйся гайдом который я скинул, на форуме ТС.
<SmOkE_RU> У меня так то тоже ТС крутится на серваке. Но автозагрузкой я не заморачивался.
<andrex> яб воще через инит пускал
<andrex> мну так проще
<andrex> чем ваши рц локалы и прочие кронтабы
<myordo> не вижу ссылки от тебя( продублируй пож
<SmOkE_RU> myordo http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php/68553-upstart-init-scripts
<SmOkE_RU> Короче, лмбо мой проц не поддерживает виртуализацию, либо она просто не включена.
<myordo> SmOkE_RU: я думаю не осилю. если с кроном я не разобрался то тут подавно.
<andrex> наверное 2 е
<andrex> если конечно у тебя он не из прошлого века
<SmOkE_RU> myordo, да там просто скопипастить надо все это, предварительно создав файлы в нужных местах, ьни там указаны. Подставить своих юзверей и все.
<SmOkE_RU> andrex, Да у меня кор 2 дуо помоему стоит))
<SmOkE_RU> 100% есть виртуализация
<andrex> либо биосом заблочено
<SmOkE_RU> Не включено скорее всего, но мне так лень выключать его, потом подключать монитор...
<SmOkE_RU> Клаву еще...
<SmOkE_RU> Ужос
<andrex> трагедия прям
<SmOkE_RU> Ага
<andrex> кста о родственниках... SmOkE_RU ты тогда будешь дедулей)
<SmOkE_RU> Дедулей не скоро наверно
<SmOkE_RU> Батей бы сначала стать :)
<andrex> ну дык ктот кричал что 15 лет в ирц)
<andrex> дедушка)
<SmOkE_RU> Даже наверно больше уже, первая моя установка мирки была на модеме, в 1999 году =)
<SmOkE_RU> Был халявные пулы на модемах, от разных провайдеров, и там сидели юзвери :)
 * andrex ненавидет слово мирка
<SmOkE_RU> Я еще не сделал кодировку
<SmOkE_RU> Хватит ))
<SmOkE_RU> ненавидет слово мирка
<SmOkE_RU> А что поделат
<SmOkE_RU> Мирка она и в африке мирка))
<andrex> мирц тупой недоклиент помоему вобще
<andrex> лучше пиджин какойнить юзать чем ее
<SmOkE_RU> Ты всю жизнь что ли на никсах сидишь))
<andrex> с 15 лет гдето
<SmOkE_RU> Норм так
<andrex> до этого только ставил пощупать че за бяка, ставил потыкаю палочкой и убегу)
<andrex> нета можно сказать и небыло диалап был ну а потом в 2008 появился дсл 128к
<andrex> радовался как младенец что исошки 600 метров за ноч качались)
<SmOkE_RU> )))
<andrex> а ща 60 гигов за час кажется ппц как долго
<andrex> зажралсо
<SmOkE_RU> Мне сейчас 100мбит мало, я уже подумываю второй провайдер подключить и сделать лоадбаланс))
<andrex> у нас пров гигабитку предоставляет
<andrex> за 5 килорублей
<SmOkE_RU> Ага
<SmOkE_RU> Проще два прова подключить, по 100мбит, выйдет 1000р в месяц))
<andrex> хм ну у нас 800 сотка мегабит
<andrex> было недавно и штуку стоил
<SmOkE_RU> У вас это где ?
<andrex> а ростел и байкал телепорт так ваще за 5 мегабит тучу денег хотят
<andrex> иркутск
<SmOkE_RU> а
<SmOkE_RU> Кажется я уже видел
<SmOkE_RU> Подзабыл просто))
<andrex> тобиш не московия)
<SmOkE_RU> Ага, ну у нас чуток подешевле
<andrex> SmOkE_RU: тебе идет склероз, дедуля)
<SmOkE_RU> Хотя не везде, примерно такие же цены, но мне, как древнему юзверю их интернета, делают спец тариф, соточка за 500р
<SmOkE_RU> ))
<andrex> ну мне тож ибо я загод плочу сразу
<SmOkE_RU> Опасно же, за год сразу платить))
<andrex> а мне норм
<andrex> я опасный человек)
<SmOkE_RU> Был у нас провайдер такой, онлайм.. Хороший был, без всякие ВПН, скорости хорошие цены тоже... Но потом, появился ростелеком и решил купить провайдера. Тут начинается самое интересное... Пинги, потери, никакой стабильности...
<andrex> ну ростел у нас тоже недавно
<andrex> сибирь телеком скупили и бвк
<andrex> правда бвка уже купили теле2
<SmOkE_RU> В том плане у нас ростел был давно, но вот захотелось ему поглотить хорошего провайдера, и превратить его в ростел...))
<andrex> вобщем я ввакууме
<andrex> ну так всегда было чет хорошее взяли и забрали, типо нефиг вам рабы радоваться
<SmOkE_RU> эх
<andrex> у нас из сотовых то ета норм осталась) и то думаю ненадолго
<SmOkE_RU> К моему удивлению ета норм так обосновалась
<andrex> а из тырнет провов пчилайн и ростел самое уг наверно
<SmOkE_RU> Вряд ли кто-то сможет ее заменить))
<SmOkE_RU> Вчилайн у вас Г ? Я в москве лучше не знаю..)))
<SmOkE_RU> П*
<andrex> а ну еще спутниковые из-за цены качества
<andrex> одно зашкаливает другое в аналах гдет
<SmOkE_RU> У пчелайна такая фишка есть, загружаешь канал на максимум, и чудо, пинги как были хорошие, так и есть, и пакетики не теряются.
<SmOkE_RU> Нигде такого не видел.
<andrex> а мне ттк нра и все) они както даже по обслуживанию норм
<andrex> вон ютубу заблочили позвонил сказали извините ошибко и разблочили
<SmOkE_RU> ))
<andrex> а пинги от трафика ващет не зависят
<andrex> они отдельным потоком идут
<SmOkE_RU> Вот только у других провайдеров видать одним потоком все идет
<andrex> когда уже начнут перелазить то все на ипв6 статику хочу)
<SmOkE_RU> У пчелайна есть тестовый брас, где можно уже получить себе ипв6
<SmOkE_RU> Но как я понял, только в москве
<SmOkE_RU> Хотя читал про это давно
<andrex> ну рашка же у нас всегда все долго и через мягкое место
<SmOkE_RU> Ага
<andrex> бюрократия мать тормозов всия руси)
<SmOkE_RU> Это точно
<Scrimmer> andrex: привед
<KiberGluk> î! âûøåë ñ ubuntu server ÷åðåç irssi )) ÷èòàáåëüíî?
<ubuntuhelp> KiberGluk! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<andrex> это че за язык боргов был?
<andrex> Scrimmer: салями маленько
<tagezi> коКОИто-8 наверное )
<andrex> наверно
<andrex> исокакойто-№
<tagezi> ну, может и он..
<Scrimmer> киберглюк
<Scrimmer> норм ник
<Scrimmer> логичный, я бы сказал
<KiberGluk> читабельно?
<tagezi> теперь он будет думать, видно его или нет )
<andrex> ес майн ферйнд
<KiberGluk> сенкью)
<tagezi> ну чо ты всю малину то испортил ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> видно но непонятно
<tagezi> :)
<KiberGluk> видно но не понятно, а ответил в тему)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [10:50]	tagezi: теперь он будет думать, видно его или нет )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да, раскололся
<KiberGluk> в screen отключиться от сессии ctrl+a+d?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не помню
<tagezi> что такое screen?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> screen - экран
<KiberGluk> точно. а вернутся если она сессия screen -r
<KiberGluk> одна*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: экран чего?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто экран
<KiberGluk> screen - возможность запустить в консоле отельный процесс, который продолжит работу после отключения от консоли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: полезная прога, что бы процесс не убивался если ssh отвалися
<tagezi> ааа.. понятно мочему я не понимаю )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и почему же
<tagezi> потому я эим не пользуюсь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бинго
<tagezi> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> удобно, когда сборку на удаленной машине запускаешь. отключился а оно продолжает собирать
<KiberGluk> давно я в irc не сидел)) думал уж, что отжил уже этот способ общения.)) рад, что это не так
<tagezi> ну, за рубежом он такойже популярный.. особенно среди разрабов и тех поддержки... ну также как и почтовые рассылки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> KiberGluk: ну не то что бы живет. так, тыкаем палочкой пока оно шаволица
<tagezi> это в расии только контактик и однокласники
<KiberGluk> помню в 2003-2005 годах народа в irc было много, да и самих серверов куча
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в рассылках много лишнего сыпется. особенно если плохо язык знаешь и влез туда только потому что другого способа решить проблему нет
<tagezi> ну, а фильтры зачем придуманы?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут народу уменьшилось после отключения web анонимусов
<tagezi> у меня сейчас 19 рассылок, правда штук 5 изних еле дышут, это всякие анонсы, русские сообщества
<tagezi> фсе они фильтруются по интересным мне темам, а в общаке я просто просматриваю заголовки, малоли что всплывёт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня рассылок нет, все равно 5 писем спама за день прилетает
<tagezi> у меня спама нет ))
<tagezi> не, бывает раз в месяц прилетит
<andrex> у мну почты нет)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя, прилетает MS бюллетень про обновы. и никак не отпишешься от него
<tagezi> andrex: ты унас вообще дикарь.. даже что такое дым не знаешь ))
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: просто добавь его в спам лист :D
<tagezi> фот ещё отписываться
<tagezi> нужно вырпать букву Ф
<tagezi> половину буков
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: просто у них теперь заморочка с их паспортом
<poropeked> всем привет подскажите сколько колонок можно подключить к материнке j1800i
<JohnDoe_71Rus> газовых? водяных? ниодной
<tagezi> вообще не понятен вопрос.. что значит сколько? а сколько нужно?
<tagezi> можно 100 подключить, выход на наушники у неё должен быть
<poropeked> 5 колонок надо разнести по разным комнатам
<tagezi> можно 1000
<poropeked> как это сделать побюджетнее
<tagezi> никак.. нужен усилок мощный
<tagezi> иначе у тебя мать подохнет
<tagezi> и то наверное хитрить придётся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> poropeked: http://habrahabr.ru/post/257003/
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: там уе доллары или евро?
<tagezi> или юань? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: на али и ебей хоть в тугриках
<tagezi> ну количество уе будет тогда разным )
<tagezi> 56 евро, это сносная цена.. хотя за такое можно уже и целиком вроде купить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: у нас в стране у.е. это бумажки с портретами мертвых президентов
<Leagnus> чё-то не пойму, как офлайн чё-нить устанавливать:
<Leagnus> обязательно базу репозитория через repo-add создавать?
<tagezi> ну а как ещё?
<tagezi> от куда у тебя зависимости будут браться?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dpkg -i *.deb
<tagezi> это без зависимостей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все зависимости рядом и лежат
<tagezi> если все пакеты нужные есть, то прокатит, а если нет то apt-get install -f и выход в интернет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще был gui dpkg. он если надо из реп подтягивал
<tagezi> нужно локальное храниличе репов делать и не сношать себе мозг dpkg -i *.deb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://anonymous-proxy-servers.net/en/help/img_repository/gdebi.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: где столько места взять, для локального репо
<tagezi> да там не так много, для предприятия нормально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, скока там сейчас полная репа дебиана?
<tagezi> кроме того, всё равно, на предприятии пока админ не одобрит ставить нельзя, поэтому админ тискает, синхронизирует, и потом все радуются
<tagezi> не помню, дез исходников не очень большая.. в 100 гигив точно влезет
<Leagnus> не понимаю, я скачал пакет, затем делаю
<Leagnus> repo-add имя_пакета_.tar.gz *.pkg.tar.xz
<Leagnus> чё это такое ваще, эти db-файлы?
<Leagnus> базы данных пакетов
<Leagnus> выходит, это базы данных о зависимостях
<Leagnus> ребят, а можно просто установить
<Leagnus> pacman -U file://путь/к/пакету/имя_пакета-версия.pkg.tar.xz
<Leagnus> без repo-add? логику не пойму никак
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто установить через gdebi
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: у него арчжеж
<Leagnus> выходит, в каких-то случаях нужно после скачки файлов создавать файлы баз данных зависимостей этих файлов через repo-add
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: тогда чего он людям голову морочит со своим арчем
<tagezi> ну, он не морочит, а ищет знающего ))
<tagezi> тут полно народу сидит у которых нет убунты ))
<tagezi> andrex например вообще какоето время на самосборной системе сидел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> самосборной? Как Лайнус, сначала на листочке в блокнотик, затем с блокнотика на перфокарту )
<Leagnus> ну, я понял, что устанавливать вне пакетного менеджера что-то - это создавать себе головняк, или бардак в ФС
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: Это LFS
<UNIm95> Leagnus: если ты делаешь make && make install то да. Если с checkinstall то нет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Leagnus: стопудова. потому и не рекомендуют make install
<Leagnus> флешка при вставке "sdb No Caching mode page found"
<Leagnus> сделана с пом. dd
<tagezi> кто у нас вед владеет?
<tagezi> sed "/${sc_opcode_fun[1]:9}/,/String 1/d" <- что тут не так?
<tagezi> ${sc_opcode_fun[1]:9 - это вторая ячейка в масиве, отрезаю 9 символов.. но он зараза не ищет нифига
<Leagnus> а у меня ls не видит файл на флешке FAT
<tagezi> Leagnus: это как?
<Leagnus> вот так вот пишешь ls -a - а тебе что угодно, только не этот *tar.xz файл
<Leagnus> о, весело как: dd из 8Гб флешки сделал 32MB
<tagezi> гг
<tagezi> кстати, чото он у меня вообще глючит.. много раздельные образы не пишет ни в какую ((
<Leagnus> отформатировал флешку, ls видит то же, что и было раньше - кеш засрался, что ли?
<Leagnus> это наверное из-за того, что когда вставляешь флешку, пишет "No Caching mode page found"
<Leagnus> и дальше, что мол, "Assuming drive cache: write through"
<Leagnus> и как этот кеш чистить? арч заклинило
<Leagnus> и чё флешку рид-онли только маунтит?
<UNIm95> Leagnus: иди с арчем на канал арча. Проблемы у RR  возникают на ровном месте.
<tagezi> а мне на канал sed валить? )) в баше тоже проблемы на ровном месте возникают.. пока допрёш как это работает всю голову себе выломаешь ))
<tagezi> file_tac=$(sed "/_ENCODEURL/,$ d" "$scfuncs" | tac | sed "/String 1/,$ d" | tac )
<tagezi> кручу верчу запутать хочу :D
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вечера )
<Sergey_IT> раннего
<UNIm95> tagezi: Ты же работаешь под убунтой
<tagezi> да, но мой труд буду юзать.. на чем его только юзать не будут ... =)
<Leagnus> капец какой-то: как по-человечески юзать флешку, чтобы она не была рид-онли,
<Leagnus> и чтобы я на ней файлы видел?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в бубунте монтируется нормально
<tagezi> Leagnus: ты её как монтируешь вообще?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> втыкаю и все
<Leagnus> как вставляю - получаю "No Caching mode page found" и "Assuming drive cache: write through"
<Leagnus> курсора нет > жму Ctrl + c
<Leagnus> mount /dev/sdb /mnt/папка_такая-то
<Leagnus> под рутом
<tagezi> а у тебя mnt позволяет записывать?
<tagezi> там вроде хитрость была с папками mnt и media
<Leagnus> не в курсе, спокойно папки создаю на mnt/ и к ним монтирую
<tagezi> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/папка_такая-то
<tagezi> Leagnus: а если так?
<tagezi> Leagnus: у тебя кстати какой арч? арч или арчбалгенос? ))
<Leagnus> простой, а о том и не слышал даже
<Leagnus> да, tagezi, ты спас меня: надо было партицию маунтить, а не устройство
<Leagnus> спасибо!
<tagezi> Leagnus: бывает.. я тоже уже полтора часа бъясь на поиском по шаблону, а выяснится, что как всегда, просто забыл где-то кавычку поставить
<Leagnus> хотя почему ls давала листинг после маунта...
<tagezi> man ls
<tagezi> мне влом читать )
<tagezi> мне бы с циклом разобраться
<Leagnus> не, ну суть-то в том, что нужно маунтить: устройство или партицию, притом, то команде ls пофиг
<tagezi> команды в bash иногда очень странная штука.. иногда это просто алиас функции скрипта.. так что нужно рыться
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  Ты там как? С самбой разобрался? Или сломал все нафиг?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: пока некогда. комп на проверку прислали
<UNIm95> Ок
<Leagnus> блин, если ставлю пакет офлайн, и у пакета нет подписи, мне что, прописывать имя этого пакета в конфе пакмана? ужасна
<tagezi> а что нельзя ключи сделать?
<tagezi> сделай ключь для репа и зарегистрируй его
<Leagnus> для пакета? как?
<tagezi> для репозитория локального
<tagezi> у тебя же в локальном репозитории не 1 пакет
<tagezi> чорт, я начинаю ненавидеть баш.. вот зачем нужно было строку в массиве разбивать по прабелам?
<andrex> ухты 48 юзверей вкойто веки было
<tagezi> andrex: ты про что?
<tagezi> 43 сейчас
<andrex> правда раньше 150 то было нормой
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> а было 48
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12320582/
<tagezi> что мне в этим мучаром делать? )))
<tagezi> мне нужна только 23,24,25 и 26 строка из этого
<andrex> лучше просто скопируй не через пастубинит
<andrex> оно иногда фигово вывод обрабатывает
<andrex> или это так и было?
<tagezi> ээ.. у меня это выхлоп скрипта, после разбора файла
<tagezi> просто баш, при запихивании строки в масив, зачем-то бъёт её по проберам
<andrex> ну нада в чет завернуть и чтоб это чето уже зделало норм
<tagezi> весь скрипт похож на инвалидную коляску уже ))
<andrex> а вобще про юзверей мну грит пики посещаемости New user peak: 48 users (last peak was 34m 35s ago)
<tagezi> это ты как смотришь?
<andrex> tagezi: ну ниче прикрути еще пару колес и реактивную тягу
<andrex> скрипт в вичате
<tagezi> аа
<tagezi> просто получится что я буду цыкл в цыкле цыкла испольщовать.. они и так жутко медленные в баше, а тут ещё эта подстава
<UNIm95> tagezi: перепиши на C
<UNIm95> или asm
<UNIm95> будет быстрее
<tagezi> UNIm95: на Си я бы 2 назад закончил всё это писать.. но.. откуда я знаю что там будут использовать товарищи.. а это будет работать в любом линухе
<tagezi> вот сижу и маюсь
<UNIm95> tagezi: Java!
<UNIm95> + jit-compiling
<tagezi> угу.. ещё медленнее ничего не знаешь? ))
<tagezi> например Java-with-гидравлический-тормаз ))
<andrex> питон жабу
<andrex> хотя есть еще медленнее
<andrex> руками)
<UNIm95> Работал с сервером перекодировки видео. там софтинка на яве была написана. Ролик в час за 2-3 минуты конвертировала.
<tagezi> питон тоже как-то странно с массивами работает.. он же делался под замену бысика для дитей
<andrex> такшто по сравнению с последним я думаю это все мелочи
<UNIm95> andrex: причем через подчинённых которые работают руками
<andrex> у него нет таких
<andrex> у него подчинеными руки и являются
<UNIm95> У него жена есть. Может сделать =)
<andrex> угу еще на нее кридит оформить  пару ипотек и на донарсто записать вобще
<tagezi> угу, на матлабе напишет парсер ))))
<andrex> жена же
<andrex> я думаю у его жены и своих головных болей хватает
<andrex> тут еще и помоч нада
<andrex> а не наиборот)
<andrex> тут нада из массовки
<andrex> студентиков там школяров
<Leagnus> блин, wifi-menu коннектилось, а теперь failed. Ему dhcp нужно?
<tagezi> andrex: угу, школьниги сделают так, что лучше будет руками это всё копипастить
<tagezi> так что не.. я сам как-нибудь костылями и инвалидными колясками
<andrex> ну я просто  до кучи какбы
<andrex> о шпионь
<linxon> andrex: привет!
<linxon> сам ты шпионъ
<linxon> andrex: как дела? дружище
<andrex> linxon: норм
<tagezi> скрипт ещё и половины не делает, а уже 5 секунд работает )))
<Leagnus> откуда все процессы на арче стартуют, знает кто?
<tagezi> andrex: ото где-то четвёртая часть от того что нужно https://github.com/tagezi/loconfuscripts/blob/master/loconfuscripts.sh
<tagezi> это*
<tagezi> почему так всегда, начинаешь писать, думаешь,вот улажусь в десяток сток.. написал, их пару десятков, начаинаешь отлаживать, и понеслась...
<tagezi> строк*
<andrex> затягивает
<Leagnus> а чё это ваще?
<Scrimmer> где я вообще...
<Scrimmer> andrex: привет братишка
<UNIm95> Scrimmer: Где?
<UNIm95> На канале в irc'ke
<Scrimmer> да гонишь...
<tagezi> Leagnus: ну, мне нужно собрать названия, описание и KeyID для функций, вот сижу пишу скрипт чтобы это всё выковыривать от туда
<tagezi> andrex: ну не рукамиже ))
<andrex> а че) бывает так ой косяк нашел, ну один мона и поправить ой еще оди, и понеслась душа врай, счастливый дебагер со слюнями стикающими по штанам и стекляными глазами высунутым языком уже сидит и строчит
<tagezi> ну, оно примерно так и есть
<tagezi> 55 страка выкидывает из программы.. фиг знает сколько раз будет, пока знаю точно что 2 функции называются по немецки, а не по английски, поэтому только ручной поиск, или писать патч в код ЛО
<tagezi> а она кстаии не правильная :(
<Sergey_IT> делал когда-то тулзу для переводчиков, чтобы поддерживать один проект - на дельфи
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вт я и думаю.. не сделать ли это всё на си, всётаки
<tagezi> а то чтото и отладка какаята бредовая, и работает это как черепаха
<Leagnus> http://ok.ru/profile/248671157707/statuses/64240780309963
<Leagnus> у кого нет ok http://ia124.mycdn.me/image?t=0&bid=804661323723&id=804661323723&plc=WEB&tkn=*zDfqE-NhFotAjqpdyDvMxB7oNi8
<Leagnus> из цикла "их разыскивает полиция"
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я бы сделал, но это работы много
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да ты уже только ворчать можешь )))
<Sergey_IT> стааарый стал ). Но могу еще сделать что....
<Sergey_IT> когда один работаешь, приходится все самому делать
<tagezi> когда работаешь в команде, хочется поубивать всех
<tagezi> неужели там сложно всё называть однотипно.. я не говорю про какоую то там систему, просто, если называть однотипно, а не в одном месте серез _, в другом слитно, а в четвёртом на немуцком
<tagezi> немецком*
<tagezi> вообще жесть
<Sergey_IT> у МС был порядок, и правила создания софта четкие, свободники хотя бы поучились
<tagezi> у мс уже давно нет ни каких правил, ляпают как хотят, вообще бездумно
<tagezi> 2010 у них был с морем ляпов, 2013 делал жопорукий жопорук, про 2016 даже думать страшно что они туда накрутят
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: я видел документы из 2003 офиса которые по-разному открывались в 2007, 2010 и 365
<Sergey_IT> я с 2002 года не программист и не в курсе
<tagezi> UNIm95: я же говорю - он только поворчать =)))
<Sergey_IT> но кто то же должен ворчать ;)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: должен :)
<Sergey_IT> тагези больше ворчит.. то баш не тот, то разрабы ))
<tagezi> с тебя пример беру.. должен же я у кого-то учится )))
<Sergey_IT> давно у меня учеников не было )))
<tagezi> ничего, мы ещё секту имени tsi сделаем )))
<Infra_HDC> tagezi, что в 365 (2013) вкусного, что он .odt открывает из коробки
<tagezi> ODF но только 1.0 версии
<tagezi> 1.2 стандарт не понимает, вилимо мс опять уволила человека который умеет читать
<Infra_HDC> не знал, спасибо за инфу. в wheezy был набран файл, там LibreOffice из стандартного репозитория стоял, открылся, правда простенький файлик был
<tagezi> и вообще, ODF, ЛО и еже сним обсуждайте тут #libreoffice-ru  =)
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Как ты сделал такое сообщение на #libreoffice-ru ?
<Sergey_IT> какое?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: Он про это ("PRIVMSG #ubuntu-ru :там только тагези и боты")
<Sergey_IT> а ты и там меня рекламируешь? )))
<tagezi> я же сказал, организуем секту ))
<tagezi> сделаем канал #sergey_it )))
<Sergey_IT> тогда уж - #bububu
<tagezi> =))
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-10
<KiberGluk> q all)
<KiberGluk> ink|off|ZNC: q)
<Sergey_IT>  /join @bububu
<Sergey_IT> ой
<Sergey_IT>  /join #bububu
<andrex> :D
<KiberGluk|aw> пробел убрать надобно)
<tagezi> KiberGluk|aw: вот видешь что бывает, когда уберёшь пробел =)
<KiberGluk|aw> ))
<andrex> выпвать его вобще
<andrex> иписатьтакимивотбуквами
<tagezi> а я думал выпарать ))
<tagezi> о ты про пробел )
<andrex> ну и выпороть тоже сожно)
<bacek_> hello
<bacek_> привет :)
<Anti-Pizza> привет
<bacek_> долго втыкал как войти :) у меня вопрос проблема, которую самому ну ни как :( xubuntu, файловый менеджер ни под каким соусом не хочет показывать сеть виндовс, второй день гуглю понемножку, не выходит...машины по днс имени пингуются, а как зайти на
<Anti-Pizza> кодировка
<Anti-Pizza> bacek_> долго втыкал как войти :) у меня вопро
<Anti-Pizza> ...
<bacek_> beda :) poprobu'u ewe raz cherez xchat
<tagezi> Anti-Pizza: у меня всё нормально отражается
<Anti-Pizza> =)
<tagezi> зачем путаешь человека, он и так там наверное сидит в памперсах и трясётся )
<Anti-Pizza> эх...
<Anti-Pizza> у меня крякозябры. HexChat
<tagezi> ну, странно, ты ведь меня видишь? )) в логах тоже всё нормально, значит проблемы у тебя ))
<Anti-Pizza> твой текст виже, да. более того, его "привет" вижу.
<Anti-Pizza> глюк ди и только
<Anti-Pizza> "глюк да и только"
<Anti-Pizza> хм... странно. может, слишком длинное сообщение...
<Anti-Pizza> ребят, почему вон парню выдаёт " #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel"
<Anti-Pizza> ,
<Anti-Pizza> ?
<tagezi> Anti-Pizza: какому парню?
<tagezi> может он не зашёл на канал?
<Anti-Pizza> bacek
<Anti-Pizza> вон он в списке "висит"...
<tagezi> ну, вроде раньше нужно было быть зарегистрированым что бы тут говорить, но сейчас этот флаг сняли
<tagezi> а на других каналах говорит?
<Anti-Pizza> "<bacek> в веб версии я написал как написано пи логине в комнату /msg ubuntuhelp bacek , там залогинилось и сказал даже что то...а теперь не выходит то же самое, ни тут не в веб версии. я хз :)"
<tagezi> #libreoffice-ru
<tagezi> там точно можно всем говорить.. в рамках приличия ))
<Anti-Pizza> (чувствую себя буквально прокси сервером)
<tagezi> andrex: тык..
<tagezi> чо там накрутил что человек не может говорить?
<tagezi> а, блин, он не у компа
<tagezi> bacek: скажи чтонить )
<bacek> 1
<UNIm95> Ништяк. Наконец достал нормальную клавиатуру
<bacek> ой ну да здравствуйте :)
<tagezi> ну вот и веси сфлагом нарушителя пока ))
<UNIm95> С нормальной ansi раскладкой
<UNIm95> а чертовой UK
<UNIm95> *А не с чертовой UK
<tagezi> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dvorak
<UNIm95> Это в германии сложно сделать.\
<JohnDoe_71Rus> заказывай из китаю
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: тут и так цены на железо дорогие.
<tagezi> идёт долго, и часто не доходит + налог нужно платить огромный = не выгодно жутко
<bacek> а теперь добрый день! есть проблема, которая не гуглится, или я не правильно гуглю.в кратце, через файлменеджер не открывается сетевое окружение виндовс, по днс машины пинугуются, но ни под каким соусом не октрываются. с этой же машины с вирт машины сете
<bacek> вые ресурсы видны, ну и с других машин, естетсвенно, тоже. с чего начать? :)
<UNIm95> Год назад думал системник собрать. Однако цена получилась на 250€ больше\
<tagezi> я себе заказал железок на 95 евро, отдал 27 налогу
<UNIm95> Разве что на этой клаве пока в \ поподаю
<UNIm95> bacek: Ставь клиента самбы в систему
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bacek: самба, клиентская часть стоит?
<bacek> самба же стоит по умолчанию
<tagezi> bacek: тыкай в UNIm95. он добрый и знающий ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не
<bacek> сначала сеть была видна, теперь не видно
<UNIm95> после чего заходи на системы указывая \Имя_домена\имя_юзера
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда колись, после чего стала невидна
<UNIm95> tagezi: Счас. Я нифига не добрый
<UNIm95> У меня просто нет тетради смерти\
<bacek> ммм...если бы я понял, после чего легло...вроде бы ничего не делал, ответ всегда такой, я ничего не делал, оно само :))
<tagezi> UNIm95:  я первую страничку вписал https://plus.google.com/+LeraGoncharuk/posts/FznALkMLXJA
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bacek: smb:///comp_ip/share_name как ругается?
<UNIm95> tagezi: А что не так?
<bacek> bash: smb:///10.0.0.253/: Нет такого файла или каталога
<JohnDoe_71Rus> код ему видите ли неугодил ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bacek: имя шары тоже укажи
<tagezi> гавнакод не так.. http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/The-removing-German-names-in-the-code-td4159899.html
<bacek> bash: smb:///10.0.0.253/: Нет такого файла или каталога
<tagezi> UNIm95: читай пример.. и такого 277 штук
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: слеши должны быть в другую сторону.
<tagezi> в итоге у меня скрипт будет работать хрен знает чколько, а главное он не будет универсальным и писать я его буду столько, что проще уж руками
<bacek> bacek@bacek:~$ smb:\\\10.0.0.253\_soft
<bacek> smb:\10.0.0.253_soft: команда не найдена
<bacek> bacek@bacek:~$ smb:///10.0.0.253\_soft
<bacek> bash: smb:///10.0.0.253_soft: Нет такого файла или каталога
<UNIm95> bacek: так попробуй в файловом менеджере.
<bacek> в файлменеджере я не пишу адрес шары, я просто нажимаю обзор сети, далее иду сеть виндовс и все, говорит 0 объектов
<UNIm95> bacek: а ты через Вид-Присоединится к серверу.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bacek: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.ru/2011/12/add-support-for-samba-shares-to-thunar.html это стоит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и еще gvfs-fuse проверь
<bacek> проще всего переустановить конечно все, но так не правильно. Джеон да, стоит. Юни нет такого пункта, есть переход открыть адерс, появляется smb:/// и висит, потом вовожу ts (днс имя), снова висит и снова 0 объектов
<bacek> джон, смб менеджер прога, что в ссылке выше, она для управления шарами у себя на компе, а не для подключения к другим, если я правильно ее понял.
<bacek> gvfs-fuse установил, а как ее теперь открыть и что это? :)
<UNIm95> bacek: по ip заходи
<bacek> по ip так же
<UNIm95> bacek: тогда смотри логи смб сервера на винде
<bacek> как бы сказать попроще...
<bacek> в сети 50+ машин, и пользовательские и сервера, дело не в сервере, дело во мне, потому что я не вижу никого. часть машин в домене, есть машины в воркгруп, есть совсем левые яблоки...проблема не в вин сервере :)
<bacek> с тестовой машины, на виртуальном сервере, где стоит такая же xubuntu, нормально заходит на все шары, а тут что то сломалось, вот я и пытаюсь понять что и как
<bacek> может самбу попробовать переустановить? правда сомневаюсь, что поможет, если есть какие то файлы настроек, по идее должны остаться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, посмотри в пакетном менеджене на предмет сочетания тунар и smb samba
<bacek> переустановил самбу, все осталось так же. тут нет пакетного менеджера, тут есть центр приложений убунту вместо этого. как и что посмотреть? за в линукс дней 5 :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<bacek> пробовал :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и все будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня у лубунте он есть
<bacek> ставится. а до этого говорил у вас установлена последняя версия...что в нем смотреть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще доставить apt-xapian-index потом закрыть синаптик и открыть снова. в появившемся окошке поиска сверху набрать Thunar или как его там
<bacek> что значит сочетание tunar и samba?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и посмотреть пакеты с сочетаниями smb или samba в названии
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bacek: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=175193.0 странна пункт 5 все просто должно быть
<bacek> bacek@bacek:~$ sudo apt-get install samba gvfs-backends
<bacek> Чтение списков пакетов… Готово
<bacek> Построение дерева зависимостей
<bacek> Чтение информации о состоянии… Готово
<bacek> Уже установлена самая новая версия gvfs-backends.
<bacek> Уже установлена самая новая версия samba.
<bacek> Следующие пакеты устанавливались автоматически и больше не требуются:
<bacek>   libgsoap4 libuser1 linux-image-3.19.0-25-generic
<bacek>   linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic python-libuser python-support
<bacek> Для их удаления используйте «apt-get autoremove».
<bacek> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 6 пакетов не обновлено.
<bacek> ну не переустанавливать же систему полностью из за такого косяка :) просто я, как новичок в линукс, уже не знаю, куда копать...
<bacek> в винде все проще :)))
<bacek> если попробовать поставить другой файлменеджер, например наутилус?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он притянет половину гнома, если не все
<bacek> поставил...так тоже не видно сеть виндовс
<bacek> нажимаю обзор сети, видит часть машин, которые не в домене, захожу в папку сеть виндовс, долгая загрузка и нулевой результат
<andrex> tagezi: ась?
<tagezi> да уже решили вроде
<bacek> задолбал ваш линукс, 1,5 часа до конца рабочего дня, пойду пообедаю хоть :)
<andrex> наканале не зареганые говорить не могут
<andrex> потому что нельзя) дураков и так хватает
<andrex> тока веб морда или если дадут войс
<andrex> а так все под мутом
<andrex> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<andrex> там все описано для особо одареных
<tagezi> панятно
<andrex> :D
<andrex> pkjq z rfrjqnj ctlyz
<andrex> злой я какойто седня
<bacek> andrex, это был ответ на мой вопрос или? :)
<andrex> это было ваще
<andrex> для справки)
<andrex> а по самбе я нифига не знаю потому что забил на нее
<andrex> !smb
<ubuntuhelp> Информация по настройке 10.04: http://goo.gl/CDbVh 12.04: http://goo.gl/EVXOX
<andrex> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<bacek> что делать с сетью? переустановка убунту решит все проблемы? а зачем тогда отказываться от винды? :)))
<andrex> !nfs
<ubuntuhelp> сетевая файловая система. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo для информации !nfs-nis об установке и настройке.
<bacek> ты говоришь забил на самбу, а как же работать с фс? или смб эо не единстенное, что работает с файлами?
<andrex> нфс
<andrex> и да у меня нет машин с виндой в сети
<andrex> ты читай что выше пишут, а то выглядишь писакоморакой
<bacek> по самбе я и так читаю второй день. но ответ я понял :) и да, нфс не подходит. ладно, пойду дальше гуглить
<bacek> JohnDoe_71Rus> bacek: smb:///comp_ip/share_name как ругается?
<bacek> после смб не 3, а 2 слеша...и открывается...
<bacek> от куда я взял 3 слеша я хз...наверно от туда же, от куда Джон :)
<artemz> Доброго вечера
<Sergey_IT> ку
<[Raiden]> ук
<KiberGluk> q
<KiberGluk> чатлане)
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: о, присет. Тебя опять тут школота искала
<tagezi> привет*
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет
<tagezi> а вот и она ))
<Scrimmer> иди отсюда
<tagezi> Scrimmer: я могу и обидеться, тошда будешь к райдену ходить в джабер
<SmOkE_RU> Видеогайд, который когда то делали для моего канала в сети квейкнет :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=154&v=edbx34XlRFY
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: он про чо?
<SmOkE_RU> Для удобства пользования каналов и мирки в целом
<tagezi> а мирка тут при чем?
<SmOkE_RU> Глянь видео :)
<tagezi> мирка под винду
<SmOkE_RU> Естественно
<tagezi> чо я там не видел...
<tagezi> мирк отстойная проприетарная хрень
<SmOkE_RU> Чисты да, со скриптами очень даже все удобно
<SmOkE_RU> 15 лет на мирке сижу, можешь мне на слово поверить :)
<tagezi> нифига нужен мирк если есть вичат?
<SmOkE_RU> Потому что удобно :)
<tagezi> кроме того, он под винду
<tagezi> сили вайн подымай, настраивай чтобы всё не глючило, дофига того что из коробки пашет
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: попробуй куасел подвиндой, тебе наверное понравиться :)
<tagezi> он к томуже может как сервер работать
<SmOkE_RU> Это вообще не актуально в 2015))
<tagezi> в 2015 офисе ирка вообще не актуальна :)
<SmOkE_RU> :)
<SmOkE_RU> https://gyazo.com/a3c8f76a8320dc70fed744ffce394dc9
<SmOkE_RU> Ахахах
<SmOkE_RU> https://gyazo.com/49f1c66fbacedd0092c514e41d7285c3
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: те чо делать нечего?
<SmOkE_RU> Так точно.
<tagezi> тогда или читай учебники
<tagezi> иди*
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<SmOkE_RU> Делать мне больше нечего
<tagezi> Scrimmer: чо, хкольнег? )
<SmOkE_RU> Учебники читать.
<Scrimmer> школьник называет меня школьником?
<Scrimmer> ну детвора, уже совсем офигела
<tagezi> я вылетел из 8 класса, так что я не школьнег
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а вот ты у нас школьнег )
<SmOkE_RU> А, вот оно чего, про учебники был намек на мой возраст что ли ?
<SmOkE_RU> tagezi
<Scrimmer> tagezi: из-за тебя у меня кофе убежало
<tagezi> Scrimmer: сделал пакость, сердцу радость )))
<Scrimmer> SmOkE_RU: забей, он просто студент 1го курса и уже называет всех школьниками
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: нормальные люди участся до старости, так что я не вижу тут намёков
<SmOkE_RU> Век живи - век учись ? :)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: я не осилил первый курс :'(
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: многим на канале за 30, а некоторым (не буду тыкать пальцем) за 60...
<tagezi> так что да.. учись
<tagezi> а Scrimmer просто школьнег, поэтому его можно постебать :)
<SmOkE_RU> Это радует, что я не самый старый :)
<Scrimmer> но мне 22...
<andrex> 22 летний школьнег))
<tagezi> Scrimmer: и до сих пор в школу ходишь? о_О вай ва вай =))
<Scrimmer> andrex: ты вообще иди спать, братишка
<andrex> ты ващпе молчи, школьнег
<Scrimmer> засранцы
<andrex> сам то
<SmOkE_RU> ыыы
<andrex> иди в зеркало посмотрись
<tagezi> Scrimmer: мы в отличии от тебя памперсы уже не носим, а пользуемся туалетной бумагой ))
<Scrimmer> ой всё, взрослые люди, а самоутверждаются как дети
<SmOkE_RU> Бгы =)
<Scrimmer> какие же вы жалкие... )
<tagezi> и не говори.. пожалеть нас нужно )
<andrex> особенно меня)
<andrex> ой все
<tagezi> чо, тоже кофе убежал? )
<andrex> не я молоко пью)
<andrex> кофе убежал завтра утром будет0
<tagezi> Scrimmer -- школьнег, у andrexмолоко на губах не обсохло, с вем я связался? О_О
<andrex> да со шпаной
<Scrimmer> andrex: го в стрелялки играть
<andrex> ща винтовку достану)
<tagezi> балестическую ракету лучше.. он далековато от тебя )
<andrex> со спутника лазером
<andrex> ой я же молокосос еще прав нет на управление спутником
<tagezi> ^)
<andrex> завтра в детский садик топать еще
<tagezi> угу, молоко пью только молокососы, настоящие мужики пью кефир =)
<andrex> ладно
<andrex> завтра уксус пить начну
<andrex> чтоб наверняка
<andrex> и горчичкой закусывать
<tagezi> смотри, грудь волосами покроется, в детском саду обезьянкой все дразниеть будут ))
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<andrex> да хоть так
<andrex> а то все шарахаются
<tagezi> выхлоп кислого молока пугает? ))
<andrex> может)
<andrex> а может просто морда злая страшная)
<andrex> малыш мафиозе такой
<andrex> с пачкой молока в руке и с битой
<andrex> пришел в садик игрушки отбирать
<andrex> делл лаптоп квасил)
<Scrimmer> господи
<Scrimmer> что я тут делаю вообще...
<tagezi> Scrimmer: тебе помочь растаться с нами? )
<andrex> Scrimmer: да иди, отседава пока жиф еще
<Scrimmer> andrex: глупый челавечишка, ты не понимаешь о чем говоришь
<andrex> ой боюсь
<tagezi> andrex: а когда на баше используешь || это строгое или или и(или)?
 * andrex спрятался под стол
<andrex> строгое
<tagezi> блин
<tagezi> а думаю, чо у меня нифига не работает ))))
<tagezi> не, не строгое.. чо ты меня путаешь
<tagezi> # Возвращает true если хотя бы один из операндов истинен...
<andrex> логическое
<andrex> яхотел сказать)
<tagezi> =))
<KiberGluk> [|||]
<tagezi> гармошка?
<tagezi> ааа.. баян )
<andrex> [:||||:]
<andrex> -o && || логическое или короче
<andrex> [Raiden]: бу!
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> .
<tagezi> [Raiden]: во тебя колбачит
<andrex> ..
<andrex> а это прововское чето походу
<[Raiden]> бывает
<Scrimmer> о, нифига, райден вернулся
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: кубунта или чтото посерьезней?
<andrex> что может быть серьезней кубунты)
<tagezi> крысиный яд )
<Scrimmer> andrex: сколько у тебя времени ?
<tagezi> самый что ненаесь серьёзный де )
<andrex> Scrimmer: 2
<Scrimmer> ты когда вообще спишь ?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: У меня есть кубунта, но линукс я перестал пользоваться
<Scrimmer> win10?
<andrex> когда сплю тогда и сплю
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: да
<Scrimmer> инсайдером был ?
<[Raiden]> неа
<Scrimmer> пиратка?
<[Raiden]> неа )
<tagezi> купил вин10?
<andrex> куплиная и обмытая коробошная болванка прожоная на двд)
 * tagezi думает что молоко это жутко вредно
<[Raiden]> Я скачал имид и обновил активированную 8.1 с него. Оно активировалось само. Зачем покупать :)
<Scrimmer>  а вот 8.1 была пираткой
<Scrimmer> я тебя понял )
<tagezi> зачем вообще нужен вин10?
<[Raiden]> на самом деле тоже нет. Я честно гуглил валидный ключик недели две и активировал по телефону без кряков.
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> а я инсайдером был и получил лицензию
<Scrimmer> правда мне надоело, что обновления ставятся сами, особенно в неподходящий момент
<Scrimmer> по 10-15 минут на нормальном железе
<tagezi> andrex: помоему тут двое лишних
<andrex> ладно
<andrex> я уйду
<tagezi> andrex: что бы кровавое месево не видеть? )
<andrex> да, дедятм не льзя смотреть хестокость)
<tagezi> ночи
<andrex> ппц да шо я нельзя стал раздельно писать то)
<Scrimmer> детсад потому что
<tagezi> а я пойду скриптик допиливать.. а то что-то сегодня одни растройства
<andrex> просто придуриваться ненадо было с граматейством
<andrex> )
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: использовать беты плохая идея имхо. Тебя утомил окак раз то, что ты был инсайдером. А я  просто перешел срелиза на релиз и  само оно не обновляется.
<Scrimmer> ай блин, не успел ответить
<tagezi> только глючит
<tagezi> =))
<Scrimmer> а вообще, винда достала
<Scrimmer> сижу вот на кубунте, правда частенько чето отваливается
<tagezi> не нужно бетки юзать
<Scrimmer> 15.04 - бета ?
<tagezi> у меня ничего не отваливается
<tagezi> даже альфа
<andrex> бета будет 15 10
<andrex> )
<Scrimmer> в 14.04 нету поддержки кде 5.х
<tagezi> всё что между LTS это непотребно, глючно, и просто разводилово
<Scrimmer> а без нее мне нечего делать на убунте
<tagezi> ну сиди терпи, раз кактус ешь
<andrex> зачем те кеды пятые? че там такого без чего прожить нельщя?
<tagezi> глючность, восле винды не отвыкнет никак )
<Scrimmer> они красивые
<Scrimmer> я люблю красивый интерфейс
<andrex> а я на мате и мне пофиг)
<tagezi> самый красивый интерфейс это консоль
<Scrimmer> я вот себе вместо айфона купил Nexus 5 только из-за того, что он первый поддерживал Android 5
<Scrimmer> а я влюбился в его материал дизайн
<tagezi> и он обижается что я его называю школьнегом... хотя на самом деле он просто блондинка )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: я получил ключ и сидел уже на релизе, и даже после этого мало что изменилось
<Scrimmer> я даже апдейты поотключал
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer:  ну не знаю )
<[Raiden]> в общем, у меня вообще никаких проблем не возникло. Единсвенное , я почистить реест ри автозагрузку после обновления давно стоявшей системы. Потом ничего не делал кроме установки софта
<[Raiden]> На этом всё наверное ) Меняем тему.
<[Raiden]> когда хочется какой-то настройки я загружаю арчик с кде в виртулаке и смотрю что там новое и не помрёт ли оно от очереного обновления )  Кубунта тоже есть, но в арче быстрей всё обновляется, для просмотра новог оон пожалуй больше подойдёт.
<[Raiden]> про убунту , последнее что я видел - видео как на мире в юнити8 пускаются иксовые приложения. Это похвально , но мне по прежнему не нравится юнити  )
<[Raiden]> Да и мир неизвестно нужен ли.
<andrex> лучшеб ваще запилили альтернативу
<andrex> а не костыль для костылей
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: как тебе вообще арч ? быстрее убуныт ?
<Scrimmer> убунты*
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: в вируталке сложно сказать. Но я думаю что нет.
<Scrimmer> ну, я же не знаю, может ты на десктопе держал его
<andrex> да не быстрее
<andrex> но вот размер установденого меньше
<andrex> по скоростям тут мало че заметиш без секундомера)
<Scrimmer> слушай, андрех
<Scrimmer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fOVXndyjAo
<Scrimmer> посмотри видосик
<[Raiden]> у меня есть вопрос оффтопик. В сыназ анархии 7 сезонов было или 8?
<[Raiden]> х
<[Raiden]> всё, в википедии глянул ) Мне ту тпо телефону позвонили и сказали что точно есть 8  , а их 7
<Scrimmer> сам спросил - сам ответил
<Scrimmer> золото, а не человек
<[Raiden]> девушка позвонила второй раз. Говорит что это всё не  правда и она видела что есть 8 ))
<Sergey_IT> блондинка и 108 скажет
<[Raiden]> автообновки в 10 и правда есть, Видимо,я их не замечал особо, т.к. обновлял вручную раньше. Сторонним по отключается
<[Raiden]> либ оправкой реестра или отключением службы.
<[Raiden]> Тут кстати на фриноде нету русскоязычног оканала по виндовс?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: на самом деле, я думаю все дистры одинаковую производительность имеют если версии по примерно совпадают. Какие бы я не ставил, они все одинаково летают или тормозят в зависимости от  задачи и по, но не от дистра.
<[Raiden]> какими-то экстримальными оптимизациями думаю мало кто занимается. Если только отдельно скачать оптимизированное ядро и всё
<Scrimmer> нуу, дебиан, к примеру, работает быстрее убунты
<[Raiden]> это наверное был осравнение типа опенбокс вс юнити
<Scrimmer> я говорю про эти дистрибутивы на основе kde
<[Raiden]> ну не буду спорить, конкретно дебиан я не смотрел )  опенсусе ,магея, арч, работают на моём железе так же.
<Sergey_IT> что то народу много.... а вопросов нет...
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: как погодка?
<Sergey_IT> бабье лето
<Sergey_IT> а ты чего почти без опечаток здесь пишешь?
<[Raiden]> не торопился
<[Raiden]> с ними  ,но реже )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], как грибы?
<[Raiden]> ездил пару раз было не много. Подберёзовики в основном.
<[Raiden]> сча попрут, сыро стало
<[Raiden]> впервые увидел в этом году полянку с 8 подберёзовиками.
<[Raiden]> не полянку даже , а в предела пары метров
<[Raiden]> В понедельник уеду в лес на 5 дней, может и грибов пособираю.
<[Raiden]> а ещё в калуж. области собирал. Там пёрли подосиновики и подберёзовики. Ещё были белые грузди , но под засолку  не стал собирать )
<[Raiden]> а ближе к дому их нет
<[Raiden]> тут и сказке конец
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: https://yadi.sk/i/RvIAN6eqirVUg
<UNIm95> Как же всё-таки хорошо использовать клавиатуру с нормальной физической раскладкой.
<UNIm95> А то по этой UK фиг что напишешь
<[Raiden]> тут оказалось живее чем в жабере.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а у нас нет грибов (
<Sergey_IT> вас там в жабере мало
<[Raiden]> будут ещё ) В конце сентября сходи.
<Sergey_IT> у нас они будут уже не вкусные
<[Raiden]> почему?
<[Raiden]> некоторые до ноября растут и всегда вкусные )
<Sergey_IT> холодно и водянистые какие-то становятся
<[Raiden]> хм
<Sergey_IT> по опыту, белые находил и 7 ноября
<[Raiden]> во вторник в мск +19 , ещё не так холодно
<[Raiden]> но уже влажно )
<Sergey_IT> важно какая ночью температура, а она при ясном небе и "-" может быть
<[Raiden]> минусов пока нет, по идее
<[Raiden]> Да и чего тут обсуждать. Сходи и всё. Не наберёшь так погуляешь
<Sergey_IT> в субботу поедем с женой погулять )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-11
<KiberGluk> всем привет
<sveta> Привет.
<tagezi> утра всем
<sveta> Утра.
<andrex> утры
<Anti-Pizza> доброе утро
<SmOkE_RU> Доброе утро
<tagezi> ну вот, осталось только 34-х человек приучить здароваться =)
<bacek> доброе утро :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: фигушки
<UNIm95> tagezi: ибо утро добрым не бывает.
<andrex> ну по суте у мну ваще не утро)
<andrex> я вас налюбил
<andrex> но когда встал тогда и утро)
<andrex> tagezi: ага и половину еще научить говорить)
<Anti-Pizza> :D
<andrex> а то тут 2\5 человека чет пытается помогать или разговаривать а остольные тупо боты какието логи пишут
<tagezi> andrex: бота повесить, чтобы он из под разных ников им в приват писал
<andrex> ну нафиг)
<tagezi> а если матом? )
<andrex> скримера заставим
<tagezi> =)))
<tagezi> да он не осилит.. он только свистелками любоваться может, а сам их даже испльзовать не ймеет )))
<andrex> а мы ему по морде чайником
<andrex> он тут запоет)
<andrex> а мут пускай висит, а то ходят тут психологи всякие с рассказами о том как они нас не любят) а по делу нуль чего скажут
<andrex> не нравится вали в другое место или пили чет свое)
<andrex> всем не угожишь
<tagezi> да как скажешь
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> мой господин забыл)
<tagezi> я просто вроде помню что райден тут как-то метлой махал, снимал баны и муты, и заодно этот флаг снял с канала
<andrex> это я снимал
<tagezi> andrex: молоко на губах не обсохло ещё )
<andrex> потом r снял а мут вернул
<tagezi> аа, рузначит райден тогда только растраивался )
<andrex> да он расстраивался
<tagezi> виндузятники странные люди, поныть могут, а сами сделать нет
<andrex> из за того что он расстраивался и снимал помоему
<tagezi> приятно когда код пишет умный человек.. за час 2 парсера...
<andrex> кста нада тя в есепшен прописать, а то шапку дали а из банов не исключили)
<tagezi> без единого исключения
<tagezi> а ты можешь прописать разве?
<andrex> могу
<tagezi> ну пропиши тогда )
<andrex> @op
<andrex> @deop
<andrex> забыл что оно молча пишет)
<andrex> [#ubuntu-ru] exception tagezi!*@* by andrex (~andrex@unaffiliated/andrex) on Пт, 11 сен 2015 16:09:17
<tagezi> сяп
<andrex> васяп
<bacek> что :)
<andrex> ничего спи дальше
<bacek> пытаюсь андроид на вм воткнуть, сеть не пашет :(
<andrex> потому что там нада сетевуху подбирать
<andrex> которую дройд увидит
<bacek> ща перепробую все
<tagezi> хаха 218 строк кода ))
<tagezi> andrex: давай писбнами мерятся ))) у тебя сколько самый большой скрипт? )))
<andrex> фз не смотрел даже
<tagezi> блин, нувот (((
<andrex> не люблю меряца ими)
<tagezi> я боюсь что этот монст будет работат по полчаса чтобы всю инфу собрать
<bacek> не одну не видит :(
<andrex> 460 ) есть
<andrex> 700 есть
<andrex> tagezi: ты продуеш так я тока начал)
<andrex> 960
<andrex> все лень дальше рыть)
<andrex> это без коментов почти там их рас два и тютю
<tagezi> ясно, тоесть я могу дальше спокойно воротить )))
<andrex> не ну если нада то и наворотиш)
<andrex> есть то и маленькие по 70 и меньше
<tagezi> ну, там только исключения остались, их ифами и кесом.. ну и мне не очень нравиться как из справки выборка идёт, какая-то она корявая
<tagezi> ифы много не должны времени сожрать, кейс вроде тоже.. с выборкой может быть увеличение времени на пару секунд, наверное
<andrex> серега злой админ пришел, всем тсс
<tagezi> real    0m10.269s user    0m4.822s sys     0m8.788s
<tagezi> долго как-то (
<andrex> ой да ладно)
<tagezi> я вообще думал это будет бжик и всё ))
<tagezi> так это распотрошить 11 файлов правда в 4 цикла, но всёравно
<andrex> запили наси) или асм
<andrex> )
<andrex> запаяй в микросхему
<tagezi> на асме влом.. да и хрен сейчас кто его знает уже..
<andrex> серега знает полюбому)
<tagezi> вот выйду на пенсию, буду переписывать все свои скрипты на асм ))
<tagezi> не, серёга уже не знает )
<andrex> под 286 проц какойнить)
<andrex> или вобще не под pc
<andrex> всмысле не интел а ченить атшное
<andrex> какойнить спектрум)
<tagezi> спектрум замучаешься, уже наверное и инструкций не найти к нему
<andrex> tagezi: ну да нафиг его знать ваще. мощей куча можно индусить как бох)
<tagezi> под ардуинку )
<andrex> да у сереги там под кроватью наверное еще на ламповые инструкции валяются)
<tagezi> ламповые? )
<andrex> там где комп со стадион решает 2*2 пол недели
<tagezi> машины тюринга? ))
<andrex> в школе калькулятор настенный был соетский
<tagezi> =))
<tagezi> я такими уже не пользовался
<andrex> он и так задумывался а если ченить по сложнее забить то мог вступор впасть на минут 5ть
<tagezi> электроника мк 61, вроде был
<andrex> там кнопки механические даже тугие были ппц молотком ток нажимать)
<tagezi> ну, это проблема всей техники в ссср была... кнопки были расчитаны для машинисток )
<andrex> угу качкев
<andrex> качков
<tagezi> я первое время на печатной машинке не мог печатать, палец не нажимал.. потом бицепци накачал, стало проще )
<andrex> не печатные машинки это отдельное чудо юдо
<andrex> тоже видел валялись
<andrex> но все поломаные
<tagezi> andrex: кстати, я стал писать короче и быстрее bash
<tagezi> не думал что так быстро получится
<andrex> втянулсо
<tagezi> угу
<Sergey_IT> отремонтировал недавно мк-56 - работает
<Sergey_IT> а на асме последнее на pdp-11 писал, после смысла не было
<andrex> а тож подумывал починить раритетку какуюнить
<andrex> нада будет забрать железку пока не выкинули)
<Sergey_IT> кстати, когда думали переходить на PC, проверили свою программу на скорость. Оказалось, на Электроника-60 считает на 20% медпенне
<Sergey_IT> при разнице в тактовой в 5 раз. Перешли на РС, когда 386 появились
<andrex> ну вон наши тож кричат что типо у нас процы бысирее хотя даж частота меньше)
<andrex> тока это все так и зависло походу на какойто точке развития) потому что больше не кричат
<Sergey_IT> Эл-60 == pdp11/03
<tagezi> == если равно?
<tagezi> :)
<andrex> равно равно
<andrex> смысле скоирастено
<andrex> )
<tagezi> if [ 'Эл-60' == 'pdp11/03']; then echo "PC отстой";  exit 0;
<andrex> узбагойся башер
<andrex> )
<andrex> скоро начнеш свой код писат в чат
<andrex> а через часа 2 поймеш что не туда писал)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не стыдно, а еще программировать на Си++ хочешь ;)
<tagezi> =)))
<tagezi> да fi пропустил
<tagezi> ладно, я кажеться ридумал как исключения обойти )) пойду реализую
<JohnDoe_71Rus> реализатор-исключатор
<Sergey_IT> если он так тут пишет, то страшно его код смотреть
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: чо тут страшного https://github.com/tagezi/loconfuscripts/blob/eaa8c777fb260f3348e5c5d54f8471c35e66f08d/loconfuscripts.sh
<tagezi> кода чтоли не видел? ))
<UNIm95> Черт. Я думал мои серваки ломанули.
<UNIm95> ssh по ключам не заходил.
<UNIm95> А я, как подлинный олень, отключил сервисы gnome в xfce.
<UNIm95> А там gnome-keyring
<tagezi> :)
<UNIm95> Я реально чуть не обделался.
<UNIm95> Как? Где? Что случилось?
<UNIm95> Погнал в серверную
<UNIm95> Глаза в логи. Все ок. Все норм.
<UNIm95> Только аутентификация пытается по паролю пройти.
<UNIm95> Страх^1000
<UNIm95> мой ноут взломали!
<UNIm95> а нет сам напортачил.
<andrex> было похожее
<andrex> когда по чужому созвучному хосту ломился в ссх
<andrex> а оно не пускает)
<andrex> кирпичей навалил и стену построил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а прикинь что думал админ того хоста
<andrex> :D
<andrex> думал идиот какойто ломица
<Sergey_IT> хорошо не занимамься админством
<andrex> угу не занимался зато сервак разговаривает)
<andrex> матом поди еще)
<andrex> четырехэтажным
<Sergey_IT> у меня лексикона такого нет, все культурно )
<tagezi> ещёбы.. сервер на 286 проце ))
<UNIm95> andrex: Опечатка не так страшна. Так как серваки со внутренней сетке.
<andrex> а не соизволите ли вы пройти дальней дорогой
<Sergey_IT> правда фамилии говорит так, что не поймешь )
<UNIm95> А черт. неправильно сказад
<UNIm95> сказал*
<andrex> бывает)
<andrex> Sergey_IT: как чурка разговаривает?
<Sergey_IT> у меня сервер тоже во внутренней сети и работает без проблем уже 7 лет... уже не помню, как работает
<UNIm95> У меня серваки во внутренней сетке. Что бы до них достучаться надо хакнуть роутер или физически зайти в сеть.
<Sergey_IT> разговаривает кинайским голосом - espeak
<andrex> :D
<UNIm95> Когда не зашел на серваки думал "ААААААА ЧТО-ТО ВЗЛОМАНО"
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: кинайским?
<UNIm95> я реально олень
<andrex> а роутер за непробиваемым фаерволом дсл мопеда
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: заразилсо шоли? )
<Sergey_IT> так окно открыто, а кругом вайфай - продуло
<UNIm95> Вот это новость: http://geektimes.ru/post/262286/
<andrex> пральна
<andrex> ибо нефиг
<andrex> щас ходят то как порно ходячее
<Sergey_IT> это точно...
<Sergey_IT> а потом жалуются что маньяки пристают
<andrex> незнаеш куда глаа запихать чтоб развидить это все
<andrex> вово
<andrex> не по началу то а че будет то, что типо случится, а когда питух клюнет то поздняк метацо
<andrex> безголовые блин
<Sergey_IT> а еще гвоздей понавтыкают и думают, что красиво
<andrex> угу и покрышку в ухо засунут)
<andrex> тонели мода епт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> во-во, старички разбрюзжались ))
<tagezi> andrex: Sergey_ITскамемеичку вам сделать, бабули? )
<andrex> давай
<andrex> и посидиш
<andrex> а я постаю маленький чтоли)
<tagezi> почему в строке grep -A17 "${sc_opcode_fun[$i]}"'$' "$scfuncs" эта конструкция работает, а в скрипте нет? о_О
<andrex> потому что ты вредена
<tagezi> ХАХАХа... патамучтоидиот
<tagezi> сижу, час курочу строку... а нужно было настроку ниже спуститься =))))
<andrex> грю вредина
<andrex> строку замучил)
<andrex> бедняжка, мне ее жалко стало
<tagezi> ну вот, закончил.. теперь осталось самое скучное, то что ник-то не делает... документация на скрипт =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> осталось самое веселое. запустить скрипт и узнать что же он делает
<tagezi> да я уже всё сделал )
<tagezi> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/User:Tagezi/CalcFunction
<tagezi> я в отличии от некоторых сразу смотрю что делает программа и отлаживаю её
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ты это делал что бы достать "недокументированные" функции?
<tagezi> да, чтобы сделать список фунуций и посмотреть что и как документировано
<JohnDoe_71Rus> функция есть, а описания для нее нет. значит пользователь про нее никогда не узнает )
<tagezi> дада.. а есть функции делающие совершенно разные вещи, а описаные одинаково ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, помню uppercase - делает шрифт маленьким
<tagezi> andrex: тут?
<tagezi> не тут
<tagezi> ладно, ща сам придумаю ))
<statist> добрый день
<tagezi> а он добрый?
<statist> нормальный
<statist> есть вопрос
<statist> установил убунту на макбук эйр
<statist> через загрузчик (непомню названия)
<statist> так вот, предлагает два вида загрузки убунты
<statist> в первом работает вайфай, а во втором нет
<statist> что-то типа grub
<Sergey_IT> что за 2 вида?
<Alagos> ubuntu на macbook - это сакрально
<statist> первый - убунту, второй - убунту, третий - макось
<statist> ничего сакрального, макбук 2008 года
<andrex> tagezi:
<tagezi> andrex: как из текста сделать csv&
<tagezi> чото я не догоняю
<andrex> эм
<andrex> переконвертировать
<andrex> чемто
<tagezi> :D
<tagezi> спи дальше )))
<andrex> потому что руками его запаришся
<tagezi> andrex: припомощи sed как? )
<andrex> хрен знает)
<andrex> я делал чемто типо tex2csv
<tagezi> нет такой команды
<tagezi> блин, на форумах обсуждают как запятые поставить...
<andrex> cat file.txt | sed 's/;/<tab>/g' > file.csv
<andrex> так может
<tagezi> andrex: как объединить 4 строки? )
<tagezi> как поставить в конец и начало какойнить знак я знаю
<tagezi> у меня поля в столбик через пустую, нужно их объединить в одну строку
<tagezi> ааааааааааааааааа... чорт.. ща сделаю )
<andrex> воть
<andrex> а то мну тыкает а я ток с работы приперся
<Alagos> tagezi: запихни в libreOffice и сохрани как csv
<Alagos> Это же все офисные штуки умеют, что ворд, что свободные
<Alagos> Даже некоторые текстовые редакторы попроще умеют
<andrex> в ексель помоему или кальк как оно там по феншуйски
<Alagos> statist: если тебе кажется что с пунктами загрузки что-то не так - можешь поставить что-то типа grub rescue и попробовать исправить загрузчик
<Alagos> andrex: ога, я это и имел в виду, но они же идут вместе с libreOffice в куче
<andrex> а он там уже чет придумал походу)
<tagezi> Alagos: дада, собери ЛО, запусти скрипт, открой ЛО, сделай цсв, и потом пользуй его где угодно :D
<tagezi> и как я до этого сам-то не додумался... ))))
<Alagos> tagezi: собери? install из репы и все, а если не выпиливал его - он и так есть в системе. Ну или же у тебя не ubuntu, и не понятно тогда что мы тут на канале ей посвященному обсуждаем)
<tagezi> Alagos: ты вообще понимаешь зачем этот скрипт нужен и как он работает?
<Sergey_IT> и зачем он работает и как он нужен?
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> нужен очень сильно ))
<tagezi> а вот работает он потому что укого-то руки кривые )))
 * tagezi готов ещё послушать про LibreOffice и Ubuntu :)
<Alagos> tagezi: я вообще не в теме о каком скрипте речь, но вопрос был как получить csv
 * tagezi аж испугался
<tagezi> я думал я не тот ник тыкнул )
<Alagos> tagezi: а что за скрипт и что тебе с ним сделать надо?)
<tagezi> Alagos: вопрос был конкретний, как получить из кучи мусара отыильтрованого из исходников и промежуточных файлов csv который можно без гемороя открыть в элуктроной таблице... а не... ребзя, как ваще можна цсв забабахать
<tagezi> Ээ.. забыл.. исходники и промежуточные файлы ЛО
<tagezi> Alagos: а скрипт нужен чтобы получить вот такую таблицу https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/User:Tagezi/CalcFunction
<tagezi> я так понимаю расказывать про ЛО, Убунту и цсв мне больше не будут.. а я только хотел порадоваться
<Alagos> tagezi: панецеи для фильтрации нет. Так и не понял что за скрипт. Это офф. скрипт или самописный? Если он официальный - то можно почитать доки, вдруг в доках сказано как нагенерить отчет в разных форматах и один из них будет
<Alagos> отфильтрован от ненужного мусора и его можно будет в csv проще сконвертить. А если такого нет - то тогда нужно как-то руками это делать.
<Alagos> tagezi: можешь попробовать использовать для этого что-то типа import.io
<Alagos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdmsTxu45-c
<tagezi> Alagos: https://github.com/tagezi/loconfuscripts
<Alagos> LO - это libreOffice?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> если я буду каждый раз писать польностью, то я пятую чать дня потрацу на написание )
<Leagnus> добрый! а чё такое 2>&1 в конце команды rm?
<tagezi> Leagnus: ты серьёзно? тыже вроде атестацию краснойшапки собирался проходить
<Sergey_IT> реклама 2 в одном
<tagezi> =))))
<Leagnus> времени нет: работа, стройка... был бы ман серьёзный в одном месте, что к какому языку в этом блин баше относится, и какой параметр за что отвечает
<tagezi> Leagnus: читай, это полезная штука https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B0-%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B0
<Leagnus> то мечта была, но она умерла: я же ещё и книгу пишу - приходится выбирать
<tagezi> и про что книга? )
<UNIm95> Leagnus: элементарного не знать? Ты просто завалишь аттестацию
<Leagnus> книга - попытка создать алтернативное христианство, не новую деноминацию, а просто моя трактовка в стиле Бердяева
<Leagnus> http://petra.org.ua/
<Sergey_IT> в гугл переправил "чё такое 2>&1" - миллион страниц
<Leagnus> ага, спасибо больше, эти цифры - дескрипторы типов вывода
<Leagnus> или потоков
<tagezi> Leagnus: вот тебе делать то нечего
<Leagnus> это ты по поводу книги?
<tagezi> лучше бы сдал экзамен краснойшапки
<Leagnus> ну, не знаю: много вопросов друг с другом связаны, многие и не подозревают, насколько.
<Leagnus> Начинаешь думать об одном - а оно тянет другое. Вообще, изначально я хотел разобраться в отношениях между полами, любовь - морковь там, ну и вопрос зла, несправедливости, вот и выросло. Я слышал, кабинет Путина искал идеологию. Так у меня есть. Только 
<tagezi> Leagnus: есть 2 варианта: либо ты професианальный религовед, и много десятилетий посвятил этому, либо ты хочешь разводить людей на бабки
<tagezi> вариант "я много думал и понял" отпадает, потому что еслибы ты много думал, то зналбы, что сдав экзамен, ты приудалённой работе получалбы порядка 3-4 тысяч евро, и могбы писать что угодно
<tagezi> но ты работаешь за шреньвалюту
<Leagnus> подумывал создать конфессию, и решить этим финансовый вопрос... Но я не из таких.
<Leagnus> Ну, не всем шиковать. Просто не складывается. Николай Фёдоров тоже был простой билиотекарь. А Яков Беме - сапожник.
<tagezi> UNIm95: если не сикрет, сего сейчас админы зарабатывают в германии?
<tagezi> сколько?
<UNIm95> Я не совсем админ. Я пока aushilfe
<tagezi> Leagnus: незнаю незнаю.. в европейской философии может только нитша стоитт того чтобы прочитать, остальное можно жечь без жалости
<UNIm95> Зарплаты юнора можно посмотреть на linkedin
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, пости админы? ))
<tagezi> на линкедин, там такие деньжищи
<UNIm95> если ты куда-либо приходишь без опыта то начинаешь юниором. В верх я пока знаю один предел в 300к. Однако я не спец по безопастности =(
<tagezi> 300к уе? в год
<Leagnus> вилку!
<Leagnus> в смысле диапазон
<tagezi> ктонибудь хочет получать 2ляма рублей за нехрена не делание? ))))
<UNIm95> tagezi:  фига себе "нифига не деланье".  Там надо столь дохрена знать что пока я 10% этого выучу и пойму в внучки Sergey_IT появятся внуки.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, это не совсем так, но да... чтобы ничего не делать нужно очень много знать )))
<tagezi> как это... хороший админ не работает, потому что у него всё работает, а плохой админ работает, потому что у него ничего не работает )
<UNIm95> tagezi: Это админы тестировщики. Они приезжают к клиенту и взламывают инфраструктуру.
<UNIm95> Они всегда работают
<Sergey_IT> чтобы стать специалистом надо минимум 5 лет проработать в теме
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: я  в этом не уверен. Думаю лет 7-10
<UNIm95> причем нужна работа без отдыха
<tagezi> нужно просто пытаться разбираться во всём наскольк это возможно.. а не просто пахать буз отдыха
<tagezi> и постоянно учиться
<tagezi> все что по теме и смежным темам
<tagezi> а просто пахалово каждый день, даже по 24 часа не даст тебе результатов
<Leagnus> это да, пахать, но не думать - это не к росту
<Leagnus> но у каждого своё призвание. Вне призвания нет счастья
<Leagnus> я бы с удовольствием работал там-то и там-то, но кто меня возьмёт? вот и пашешь на нелюбимой работе
<Leagnus> а так как призвание денег не даёт (у меня такое призвание). То прощай любимая работа
<rty> Leagnus: а кем работаешь?
<Sergey_IT> вообще то под работой я понимаю и пахать и изучать и развиваться... но главное - быть ленивым
<Sergey_IT> лень - движитель прогресса. Надо изворачиваться и делать так, чтобы облегчать жизнь себе и другим... а для этого приходится  и пахать и изучать и развиваться..
<andrex> срачик)
<Sergey_IT> ты еще не спишь?
<andrex> нит
<Sergey_IT> но уже похоже засыпаешь, в кнопки не попадаешь )
<andrex> нит так нада)
<Sergey_IT> аааа, это ssh
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Никчемная Игоистичная Тушка = нит
<Sergey_IT> единица изверения яркости
<andrex> да в международной системе измерения юзалось или юзается  фз
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-12
<tagezi> утра всем
<Anti-Pizza> утра, утра!
<Kirill> Всем привет! Может кто помочь с xNeur? Проблема в том, что не отображается иконка в трее. Ubuntu 15.04. gconftool-2 -s -t string /apps/gxneur/rendering_engine AppIndicator не помогает. Устанавливал через apt-get gxneur.
<Leagnus> ку
<cdf> Всем привет! Может кто помочь с xNeur?
<tagezi> чото я не помню у apt-get команды gxneur
<tagezi> пойду ман почитаю
<tagezi> эээ в убунту какой-то специфический apt-get теперь?
<UNIm95>  tagezi может в какой пакет запрятали
<Leagnus> archey теперь нет? alsi юзать?
<Leagnus> мы выбираем screenFetch
<Leagnus> многие файлы конф-файлы заканчиваются на "rc"
<Leagnus> what "r" stands for? resource?
<andrex> [Raiden]: дарофф
<Leagnus> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11030552/what-does-rc-mean-in-dot-files
<andrex> Leagnus: если ты про openrc то да там почти все, а вобще нет, и хватит тут арчем флудить)
<Leagnus> а другой подобный канал с русскими юзерами подскажешь, чтобы больше 10 шт. юзеров?
<[Raiden]> andrex: привет
<[Raiden]> всем
<andrex> да пожалуйста #archlinux-ru
<andrex> >10 юзверей
<Leagnus> спасибо
<tagezi> Leagnus: доболтался? ))
<Leagnus> каюсь, фатер, ибо я согрешил
<tagezi> Leagnus: вообще, большенство убунтарей, не знают и убунты, а некоторые сидящие тут сидят на винде, и её не знают.. а ты про арч ))
<tagezi> нашёл где о нёмговорить... и учи английский, у них прекрасная вики
<Leagnus> ну, если бы вики умела бы на русском так разговаривать, и шутки понимать...
<tagezi> Leagnus: ну вот заодно и научишь
<tagezi> :)
<Leagnus> чем больше общаешься с железом, тем больше сердце становится угадай каким?
<andrex> каким было таким и остается, ненадо прелюдий
<[Raiden]> становится сердцем слесаря.
<andrex> [Raiden]: ты где пропадал то?
<andrex> совсем нас не любишь)
<[Raiden]> andrex: ну , потерял некотоырй интерес. А сча буду просто наблюдателем-флудером )
<andrex> яснапонятна)
<andrex> tagezi: да было бы че по делу, а то просто какието вопросы непонятно очем вобще, а так не важно че там за линь они по сути все одинкаовые) вот у меня и бомбануло) а то как предыдущий персонаж который зайдет пофилосовствует, то
<andrex> оппереводе, чевото там к чему мы не имеем отношения, то о чем что не нравится, скорее всего потому что не осилил)
<tagezi> andrex: да тут ник-то по делу не говорит, вот даже райден решил вернуться, потому что всё равно только флуд )
<andrex> карать нада всех пытками)
<Leagnus> не, карать лучше плюшками, или женщинами
<andrex> угу
<andrex> ща
<andrex> тока электрический стул очистит этот мир)
<Leagnus> rm all_people -rf >/dev/null 2>&1
<Leagnus> это может ввести Господь Бог в Своей консоли
<[Raiden]> extant не смотрите?
<[Raiden]> там тема почти ппца раскрыта.
<[Raiden]> без божественного вмешательства
<andrex> не я не видел
<[Raiden]> 12 серий. Можешь ещё подождать )
<andrex> не люблю ждать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: это с холли бери?
<andrex> смотрю все скопом по мере поступления
<[Raiden]> я даже не пытался смотреть имена актёров.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cdn.seasonvar.ru/oblojka/9821.jpg
<andrex> ааа
<andrex> вот оно че
<andrex> смотрю
<andrex> просто инглиш название с русиш переводом ваще не катит
<[Raiden]> последняя серий ок. Экшен есть
<andrex> иногда кажется что они там употребляют когда переводят названия фильмов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> закончил last ship и mr.robot. Последнего чисто для закрытия сезона досматривал
<andrex> ласт ваще не смотрел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://filmix.net/uploads/posts/2014-12/thumbs/1418773857_voznesenie.jpg жаль забросили
<andrex> даже чет не очетса
<JohnDoe_71Rus> глянь, норм. Правда к середине второго сезона начинают сливать
<andrex> да чет утопии постапокалиптические надоели
<andrex> мне ходячих хватило на пол жизни)
<[Raiden]> последний я посмотрел нескольк осерий. там опять противостояние с плохими русскими.
<andrex> хоть я их и не досмотрел
<andrex> помне так лучше просто фильм какотой посмотреть про такое чем сериал) кторый мусолят из сезона в сезон)
<Leagnus> лучше Светлячка ничего нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: потом плохие руссекие заканчиваются и появляются плохие американцы
<andrex> о главный школяр пришел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> верней британцы
<Scrimmer> andrex: братишка!
<Scrimmer> от зараза
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: как, совсем заканчиваются?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, в середине первого сезона
<[Raiden]> как всё плохо )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и британцы-американцы еще хужее
<andrex> угу потом ваще злые индусы
<andrex> а потом люцифер из ада прийдет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я так понял, корабля еще сезон будеи
<Scrimmer> andrex: го в стрелялки играть ?
<andrex> Scrimmer: иди домашку делай
<Scrimmer> andrex: сам то сделал ?
<andrex> я в садике еще
<andrex> да и у меня нет щас компа за которым в чето ваще играть модно кроме пасьянса)
<Scrimmer> го по сети, я создал
<andrex> Scrimmer: иди тя мама зовет
<andrex> ща ремня получиш)
<Scrimmer> как ребенок, ей богу
<andrex> ой все
<Scrimmer> andrex: ацтань
<Scrimmer> собака злая
<tagezi> Scrimmer: эм.. не обижай андрюху
<andrex> поздно
<tagezi> а то не только мама накажет, но и дядя злой придут )
<andrex> я не мстительный)
 * andrex мягкий и пушыстый как кактус
<tagezi> да, я а не злопамятный
<tagezi> накажу и зубуду.. потом снова накажу )
<andrex> у нас матаничка так говорила
<andrex> а еще у нее mp3 было мрз
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> мпз - это круто, но не так круто как огг :)
<andrex> аак
<tagezi> ктонить использует OpenOffice?
<andrex> нея
<tagezi> http://www.hacoder.com/2015/09/urgent-get-the-hell-off-apache-openoffice/
<andrex> ой, опять ктото не довольный плачет)
<tagezi> видимо ЛО программисты забили на чать уязвимостей в АОО
<tagezi> часть*
<tagezi> не стали возвращать код в АОО
<tagezi> не, это всё та волна которую редхет пустил.. и там дело было в том, что АОО не правит нифига, у них 16 пачей за год.. при том что 143 уязвимости открыто
<tagezi> а, 143 это не уязвимости.. нехрен читать сразу 3 статьи ))))
<andrex> да ты прям юлийс цезарь какойто)
<andrex> у
<tagezi> не, просто не жают закончить одно, как просят другое.. в итоге пояти каша в голове ))
<Leagnus> ёлки, после конфигурирования xorg.conf у меня теперь после загрузки чёрный экран и немигающий курсор
<andrex> ну дык верни старый и извращайся дальше
<andrex> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<andrex> !x
<Leagnus> дык консоли нет
<Leagnus> есть только BSOD. Если нажать кнпку питания - тогда только появляется, но затем быстро в шатдаун
<andrex> o_o
<andrex> чет новое
<tagezi> Leagnus: флешка есть?
<Leagnus> есть
<andrex> в безопасном грузись
<andrex> нафиг флешка)
<Leagnus> это как?
<andrex> выбрать в менющке save mode или както его там
<tagezi> Leagnus: у тебя 64 ьита система?
<Leagnus> да, и 2 видеокарты. Шину одной из них прописал PCI:1:0:0 вот и началось
<tagezi> тогда примерно так
<tagezi> cd ~/
<tagezi> wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<tagezi> dd if=ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb && reboot
<tagezi> и дальше клацаешь далее далее ))
<Leagnus> LiveCD, ok
<andrex> :D
<andrex> и ставиш убунту)
<tagezi> дада, и хорг в убунте настраиваеться сам )
<tagezi> Leagnus: нафига тебе вообще арч?
<Leagnus> хз. Справка хорошая
<tagezi> чото не очень ))
<Leagnus> хотел разобраться без всяких умных инсталяшников
<andrex> лфс ставь
<tagezi> ну так ставишь его в виртуал бокс и разбираешься ))
<andrex> будет без умных инсталявщикоф
<tagezi> да, ЛТС, ссылки какие-то странные теперь на убунту.ру
<andrex> всмысле вобще тока ./configure тока хардкор
<tagezi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<tagezi> не туда клацнул ))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: и ты тут
<andrex> а нефиг клацать по экрану. когда 10 вкладок открыть
<andrex> о*
<UNIm95> Блин. На помните: какой софт используется для конверсии и нарезки аудио/видео по таймкодам
<UNIm95> Нашел полный саундтрек Cowoboy Bebop с описанием и таймкодами.
<andrex> фз
<UNIm95> Хочу из этого собрать mp3 альбом
<andrex> я тока cue резал
<UNIm95> А чем?
<andrex> ну flac
<UNIm95> консольный?
<andrex> shntool split -f *.cue -o flac *.flac
<[Raiden]> я резал програмкой flacon , можно в процессе и теги поправить и кодировку выбрать - интерактив огромный плюс гуи. Нащелкал неспеша как надо и нажал пуск.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пуска теперь даже в форточках нет
<tagezi> чото я помнб флакон глючил
<tagezi> так что лучше консолькой, без интерактивной фигни, которой так гордятся виндузятники )
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: уже вернули.
<UNIm95> [Raiden] не катит. Там все руками забивать. А у меня есть описание видео с таймкодами. То есть парсингом можно достать всю музыку
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: https://yadi.sk/i/SxXUhxhHj3nQq
<UNIm95> там по-любому нужно bash скрипт который парсит, собирает по альбомам, выдирает из видео и, заполняя теги, разбрасывает по папкам
<tagezi> UNIm95: напишешь поделись
<UNIm95> tagezi: я подумаю.
<UNIm95> может и поделюсь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: это не тот пуск. Это подделка
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> UNIm95:  а то я потом не поделюсь )))
<andrex> ну а вобще наверное тебе нужен ффмпег) чтоб аудио выдернуть он же и разбивать умеет тока фз как ему таминги скормить
<[Raiden]> из видео кусками можно вытаскиват ьаудиотрек в авидемукс , по идее. Просто ставиш ьыделение и сохраняешь дорожку
<[Raiden]> без баша )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: баша боишся?
<[Raiden]> да не очень
<UNIm95> кстати кому интересен саундтрек: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N82fP5hKZPY
<tagezi> а ощущение что просто жутко, на каждое предложение показываешь какюнить фигню гуевую )
<[Raiden]> Ну тык это, побеждаем баг номер 1 , поворачиваемся лицом к юзеру , а к кли задом.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: обработай-ка исключение: юзер привык к кли
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и вас вылечат (с)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: люди уже повернулись лицом к юзеру, придумали ДЕ Ratpoison
<UNIm95> andrex: кстати спасибо. Верно напомнил.
<tagezi> все юзеры остаются живыми, а крысы вымирают ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: крысы не вымирают. Xfce живет
<UNIm95> + после сдохшего thinkpad не могу привыкнуть к клавиатуре без trackpoint'ф
<UNIm95> trackpoint'а*
<[Raiden]> следствие юза нестандартной фигни
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ты бы попробовал поюзать клавиатуру где не надо отрывать руки к мышке.
<UNIm95> Это реально очешуенно
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, ты говоришь с человеко который не осилил линух и слез на винду
<[Raiden]> это не мне была строка? :)
<tagezi> о каком отсутсвии мыши может идти речь, когда МС меняет каждый выпуск горячие клавиши
<UNIm95> видя что делает cannonical и gnome-foundation я его даже понимаю. Но увидев win8, 10 перестал.
<tagezi> и жестко приучает к юзу окон?
<tagezi> на каноникал и гноме не сошёлся клин, есть другие де
<UNIm95> А это фигню под названием RT я вообще не понял. Это попытка реанимировать Win Mobile или что?
<tagezi> andrex: nsr
<tagezi> тык* ))
<bacek> добровечер!
<bacek> необычайно неприятная беда. убунта не видит аппаратного рейда, мать GA-890XA-UD3, на сайте гигабайт дров нет под линукс, как увидеть рейд? винда видит и без дров...
<[Raiden]> а на рейд десктопная версия вообещ ставится?
<[Raiden]> бще
<bacek> в смысле?
<bacek> не, убунту на другом диске стоит, не на рейде.
<[Raiden]> тогда не знаю
<bacek> еще вопрос...поставил world of tanks, не работают кнопки упарвления wasd, при чем только для управления, танк не едет, но в чат нормально пишет wasd, никто не встречался?
<bacek> з.ы. ставил через playonlinux\
<UNIm95> bacek: Какой raid?
<bacek> 5
<bacek> имя контроллера ща найду
<UNIm95> а файловая какая?
<bacek> JMicron JMB363 , встроенный в чипсет. файловая система там нтфс
<UNIm95> bacek: ll /dev/
<UNIm95> стой
<UNIm95> bacek:  ll /dev/ |grep ar*
<bacek> bacek@bacek-comp:~$ ll /dev/ |grep ar*
<bacek> crw-------   1 root root       10, 235 сент. 12 21:19 autofs
<bacek> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root          4660 сент. 12 21:20 char/
<bacek> crw-------   1 root root       10,  60 сент. 12 21:19 cpu_dma_latency
<bacek> crw-------   1 root root      250,   0 сент. 12 21:19 hidraw0
<bacek> crw-------   1 root root      250,   1 сент. 12 21:19 hidraw1
<bacek> crw-------   1 root root      250,   2 сент. 12 21:19 hidraw2
<bacek> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root            14 сент. 13  2015 .initramfs -> /run/initramfs/
<bacek> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root            60 сент. 13  2015 mapper/
<bacek> crw-------   1 root root      249,   0 сент. 12 21:20 media0
<bacek> crw-------   1 root root       10,  57 сент. 12 21:19 memory_bandwidth
<bacek> crw-------   1 root root       10,  59 сент. 12 21:19 network_latency
<bacek> crw-------   1 root root       10,   1 сент. 12 21:19 psaux
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,   0 сент. 12 21:19 ram0
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,   1 сент. 12 21:19 ram1
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,  10 сент. 12 21:19 ram10
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,  11 сент. 12 21:19 ram11
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,  12 сент. 12 21:19 ram12
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,  13 сент. 12 21:19 ram13
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,  14 сент. 12 21:19 ram14
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,  15 сент. 12 21:19 ram15
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,   2 сент. 12 21:19 ram2
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,   3 сент. 12 21:19 ram3
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,   4 сент. 12 21:19 ram4
<[Raiden]> гг
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,   5 сент. 12 21:19 ram5
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,   6 сент. 12 21:19 ram6
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,   7 сент. 12 21:19 ram7
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,   8 сент. 12 21:19 ram8
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        1,   9 сент. 12 21:19 ram9
<bacek> crw-rw-rw-   1 root root        1,   8 сент. 12 21:19 random
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        8,   0 сент. 12 21:19 sda
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        8,   1 сент. 12 21:19 sda1
<bacek> brw-rw----   1 root disk        8,   2 сент. 12 22:24 sda2
<bacek> crw-------   1 root root       10, 231 сент. 12 21:19 snapshot
<UNIm95> bacek: Если вывод большой юзай пасту!
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  64 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS0
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  65 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS1
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  74 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS10
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  75 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS11
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  76 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS12
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  77 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS13
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  78 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS14
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  79 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS15
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  80 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS16
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  81 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS17
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  82 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS18
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  83 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS19
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  66 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS2
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  84 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS20
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  85 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS21
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  86 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS22
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  87 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS23
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  88 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS24
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  89 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS25
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  90 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS26
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  91 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS27
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  92 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS28
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  93 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS29
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  67 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS3
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  94 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS30
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  95 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS31
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  68 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS4
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  69 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS5
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  70 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS6
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  71 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS7
<tagezi> bacek: тебе что помочь замолчать?
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  72 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS8
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root dialout     4,  73 сент. 12 21:19 ttyS9
<UNIm95> И нафиг я * поставил?
<bacek> crw-rw-rw-   1 root root        1,   9 сент. 12 21:19 urandom
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root tty         7, 128 сент. 12 21:19 vcsa
<UNIm95> tagezi:
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root tty         7, 129 сент. 12 21:19 vcsa1
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root tty         7, 130 сент. 12 21:19 vcsa2
<UNIm95> кикни
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root tty         7, 131 сент. 12 21:19 vcsa3
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root tty         7, 132 сент. 12 21:19 vcsa4
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root tty         7, 133 сент. 12 21:19 vcsa5
<bacek> crw-rw----   1 root tty         7, 134 сент. 12 21:19 vcsa6
<UNIm95> еще строк 200
<bacek> crw-------   1 root root       10,  63 сент. 12 21:19 vga_arbiter
<bacek> ну он мне выдал результат, которого я не понял, а я его выдал сюда :)
<bacek> что значит пасту?
<bacek> научите как и буду :)
<bacek> *клиент hexchat
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> bacek: следующий раз получишь бан и пойдёшь в другое место искать помощи
<bacek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12379552/ :)
<UNIm95> bacek: К сожалению мало чем можем помочь. На фэйковых контроллерах только 0 и 1 держаться
<UNIm95> Можешь сам рискнуть но с твоими знаниями ты точно все данные потрёшь
<UNIm95> Так что я даже название средств давать не буду
<[Raiden]> ты хочеш ьсказат ьчто у него какой-то софтовый виндовый рейд был?
<bacek> понял, спс
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: не был а есть
<[Raiden]> ну да )
<tagezi> ну, раз всё решено, тогда отпустим нервишки немного )) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cirhQ8iLdbw&list=PLBjHl6w8pExmpUGRN7zsZyqZszJtsejKp&index=7
<tagezi> UNIm95: нафига такие делают?
<[Raiden]> япона метла
<bacek> рейд я делал не из под винды, софтом матери (до загрузки ос), я сразу сказал аппаратный
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Надеюсь он дальше гуглить не будет: RAID5 is not supported at this time.  Code exists, but it neither uses nor maintains parity information.
<UNIm95> tagezi: Что бы в плюсы материнской платы записать.
<tagezi> это же минус
<UNIm95> bacek: он не аппаратный. Он фейковоаппаратный
<tagezi> нахрена намертво зашитый райд
<UNIm95> tagezi: вот тебе человек который поверил в эту хрень.
<UNIm95> tagezi: еще одна хрень: GEMA. я не могу посмотреть видос.
<bacek> что значит фейк по отношению к рейду?
<[Raiden]> вот смешная хрень https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8-vje-bq9c
<tagezi> UNIm95: mplayer
<bacek> UNIm, строка о том что не поддерживается рейд 5, кем не поддерживается? от куда эта строка?
<UNIm95> tagezi: я в германии. гугл тупо ip проверяет и отдает не то.
<tagezi> Он же вроде смотрел, не?
<UNIm95> bacek: http://data8.ru/articles.html/hard/49-raid-rtfm.html
<tagezi> [Raiden]: этого я ещё не видел )))
<UNIm95> там написано про фейки
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ))
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Я тебя найду и превращу жизнь в АД
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: )
<[Raiden]> успехов
<bacek> понял.
<tagezi> UNIm95: а причем тут айпи?
<tagezi> с чего это гугл ссылки не принимает на ютуб, его что в германии запретили?
<bacek> ладно, завтра продолжим ковыряние. все снофф
<tagezi> я слышал только про закон насчет куков.. теперь блин на всех сайтах всплывает эта придупреждалка
<tagezi> bacek: снов
<UNIm95> tagezi: Я а германии. ВСЕ песни "защищаются"  GEMA'ой. Как результат мне mplayer не получит url видео
<[Raiden]> как тяжко жить )
<[Raiden]> а прокси если
<UNIm95> слишком медленно. даже 240 заикается
<[Raiden]> тогда слушай местное радио )
<tagezi> UNIm95: а какже с муыкой распространяемо свободно?
<tagezi> если я сегодня написал песню, выложил её по СС0, то когда ты сможешь её посмотреть?
<UNIm95> как повезёт
<UNIm95> причем я про повезёт не шучу.
<tagezi> UNIm95: тоесть никогада.. музыка по свобдным лицензиям в Германии запрещена
<UNIm95> tagezi: Сколько песен у группы BABYMETAL?
<tagezi> мдя.. не хочу в Германию... нахрен жить в стране в которой не уважаются свободные лицензии
<UNIm95> я про официальный канал.
<tagezi> UNIm95: официально выложено 7
<UNIm95> у меня 4
<UNIm95> на официальном канале
<tagezi> ну да.. я тебе на оф и кидал.. у меня тоже не всё видно, но у меня черный список, а не булый
<tagezi> е*
<tagezi> UNIm95: а jamendo у тебя тоже не работает?
<UNIm95> хз
<tagezi> https://www.jamendo.com/en
<UNIm95> Сайт открылся.
<UNIm95> Дай какой трек
<UNIm95> а то обычно видно только открытое
<tagezi> радио нажми
<tagezi> там подборки есть лучшего
<UNIm95> вроде что-то играет
<tagezi> https://www.jamendo.com/en/artist/351795/sekshun-8
<tagezi> вот не плохой альбом
<tagezi> он по CC-BY-SA
<tagezi> там с лева от цыферки запускается
<UNIm95> играет\
<tagezi> у тебя ккой браузер?
<UNIm95> ff и chr
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://www.jamendo.com/en/track/148552/leis-lurrighan
<tagezi> тоже прикольная, правда стиль другой
<tagezi> тоже CC-BY-SA
<UNIm95> норм. могу сказать одно: vimeo не прогнулось под gema
<UNIm95> как результат все на вимео видно.
<tagezi> ну, я сейчас восновном только эту лицензию слушаю )))
<tagezi> ну, на гугл наезжают сильно
<tagezi> он типа монополист.. и его чуть что штрафуют
<UNIm95> Черт. Да у нас тут новый стиль музыки найден: CC-BY-SA
<tagezi> =))))
<tagezi> ну, да..
<tagezi> ну можно ещё СС-BY и CC0 послушать ))
<[Raiden]> а если на ресурсах типа http://truba.com/category/6/ , тоже не открывается ничего?
<tagezi> да мне жалко денег на закрытую музыку.. музыка ниочем, а бабла дерут как-будто Моцарты
<UNIm95> некоторые сервисы без представительства в германии плюют на законы германии
<tagezi> а чо германия китайский фаервол не подымет? ))
<tagezi> берлинская стена, типа, только от всего мира ))
<UNIm95> это не толерантно
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHBh8DsoDkc
<UNIm95> кстати я не могу смотреть стримы с ютуба по той же причине.
<tagezi> а это видишь?
<tagezi> или это https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZpMnewSfCo
<UNIm95> tagezi: 5-й лайк мой
<UNIm95> конечно красиво но мне больше техника нравиться.
<UNIm95> нравится*
<tagezi> тоесть такое ты видишь.. хотя там музики немерено
<tagezi> ладно, тогда я не буду пока добавлять Германию в свой черный список )))
<UNIm95> так оно только на территории германии видно не будет. Хотя ты прав. Дофига кто кидает запрет на германию.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, пиратки, меня не очень беспокоят, я ими не пользуюсь, но резать распространяемое по свободной лицензии это как-то по северо-корейски
<tagezi> меня например нашь универ бесит, они торенты забанили, скаты.. и дело не в том что мне нужно качать с торентов, а то что я не могу качать и раздавать тотже дебиан и ЛО
<tagezi> хотя имею на это полное право
<UNIm95> Ять.
<UNIm95> Вот это анекдот
<UNIm95> https://youtu.be/GNJby06JB3o?t=14m15s
<Alagos> UNIm95: а ты пробовал слушать музыку через spotify?
<UNIm95> нет
<Alagos> Попробуй
<Alagos> Это новое слово в стриминге музыки. Все чинно-мирно-бесплатно, можешь слушать сколько хочешь.
<UNIm95> Alagos: Те кого я слушаю уже мертвы =(
<Alagos> UNIm95: дай что-то для примера - я проверю есть это в spotify или нет
<Alagos> tagezi: почему у тебя женский git?
<UNIm95> А то что мне нравиться уже скачано
<UNIm95> Origa
<Alagos> Прикол spotify в том что там очень много музыки и её можно слушать альбомами. По году выпуска, например.
<tagezi> как гит может быть женским?
<tagezi> гит это программа
<Alagos> Ну розовый, с рюшиками
 * Alagos tagezi
<Alagos> Упс, не то)
<tagezi> https://github.com/tagezi
<tagezi> где там розовое с рюшечками?
<tagezi> и на гитхабе вообще пол вроде не настраивается.. там все бесполые
<tagezi> понял... мне сейчас начнут про русский язык расказывать
 * tagezi надоело рассказывать про русские имена, идите читайте учебник
<Alagos> Ну расскажи последний раз
<tagezi> Валя, Женя, Саша, Вася - какого полу имена?
<Alagos> м
<Alagos> ааа
<Alagos> Унисекс
<[Raiden]> Женщин Васей что-то не помню
<tagezi> вово.. они могут быть как женскими так и мужскими.. с какого перепугу вдруг Лера стала чисто женским?
<Alagos> Хотя Васей чаще парней зовут, а Валей - девочек. Василисой девочку, а Валентином мальчика
<tagezi> Васелиса
<Alagos> Так, а Лера - это что?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Значит ты не живешь в развитой европе
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Понял?) О как)
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> Лера - это Валерия и Валерий
<Alagos> Вики тебя жестоко прокинула
<tagezi> друзья и родственики меня зовут Лера, остальные могут идти мытся с веником
<Alagos> Гуглю Лера - переадресация на Валерия и описание - женское имя, бла-бла-бла
<tagezi> это проблема Вики
<UNIm95> Кстати: Подходит парень к девушке в клубе.
<UNIm95> - Девушка как вас зовут?
<UNIm95> - Инна.
<UNIm95> - А полностью?
<UNIm95> - Иннокентий.
<tagezi> и знания русского языка тем кто это сделал
<Alagos> ааххааххаах)))
<Alagos> tagezi: ты sql знаешь?
<tagezi> ну да..
<Alagos> ошибку ambiguous column получал?
<tagezi> не сложные вещи могу по памти сделать.. с обединёными таблицами приходится возится
<Alagos> Это я к чему? Почему не называть Валерий? Тогда бы не было вопросов)
<Alagos> Или это специально чтобы вызывать дополнительный интерес к этим моментам?
<tagezi> а вопросов и нет.. появляется раз в год один кто не знает..
<Alagos> А то я уже было подумал что ты в репозиторий сестры коммитишь. И мне стало инетерсно - почему не в свой)))
<tagezi> а иностранцам Лера произносить намного проще, чем Валерий
<Alagos> Ладно, просто помни про ambiguous column
<Alagos> А кто чаще задает вопросы про имя? Иностранцы или наши?
<tagezi> только наши.. причем мужики, у тёток не появляется вопросов
<tagezi> видимо когда видят женское имя, сразу свербить гдето начинает
<UNIm95> tagezi: охрененный альбомчик ты кинул.
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://www.jamendo.com/en/list/a48396/black-winged-butterfly
<tagezi> на джамендо есть что послушать..
<Alagos> Баба-линуксоид - дело все еще не обыденное
<tagezi> много всякой хрени, но есть очень хорошие вещи..
<Alagos> Потому ясен перец - мужикам интересно чёкак
<tagezi> дзен практикуй, тогда будет меньше чесаться
<Alagos> UNIm95: Origa есть
<Alagos> tagezi: спасибо за заботу, у меня в этом плане все тип-топ. А вот для тебя это кажется какой-то больной темой, ты бросай это дело)
<tagezi> http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/LibreOffice-5-0-does-not-open-td4160139.html
<tagezi> кажись наши перестали поддерживать ХП
<tagezi> теперь будет опять вопросов.. уже впринципе куча.. будет ещё повидимому больше
<Alagos> А в откуда в LO dll?
<Alagos> Он разве не на java вертится?
<tagezi> а что там должно быть на винде? .so&
<tagezi> с какого перепугу он на джава?
<Alagos> А с какого перепугу IDEA на java?
<Alagos> Потому что мультиплатформенность там уже реализована
<tagezi> я идеа не занимаюсь
<tagezi> Alagos: http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/Dev-f1639786.html
<tagezi> читай заголовки.. можешь просто контр+ф и с++
<Alagos> Прикольно. Это публичный почтовый ящик, что ли?
<tagezi> на код наверное бесмыслено давать ссылку
<tagezi> это рассылка
<tagezi> хотя http://opengrok.libreoffice.org/xref/core/
<tagezi> можешь погонять поискать жары
<Alagos> Вижу упоминание C++, на нём и написано? Или там еще QT используется?
<tagezi> нету там кути, кути не поддерживаест vcl
<Alagos> vcl - это кто?
<Alagos> !vcl
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='vcl'
<tagezi> это движок отрисовки
<tagezi> сам ифей на гтк весь
<Alagos> Понял
<tagezi> у АОО там скои кастыли были, в прошлом году ЛО полностью перевели на гтк
<Alagos> Ты знаешь C++?
<tagezi> ну, да
<Alagos> Красава)
<Alagos> Давно уже не использовал LO, так как гугло-документы мне заменили те простые инструменты, которые были нужны. А с word-документами LO делает страшные вещи. За те 1.5 года что я им не пользуюсь - что-то изменилось по этому поводу?)
<tagezi> незнаю что он у тебя делал, так что я не в курсе что изменилось
<tagezi> гугло доки не знают ODF 1.2 так же как и МС, так что сравнивать с ними нечего
<tagezi> ГД не плохи для домохозяек, нотепад заменяют не плохо... в ЛО можно верстать книги...
<tagezi> сравнивать нотепал с полноценным редактором... имхо.. бессмыслено
<Alagos> Когда читаешь статьи типа: "Страна N сэкономила 1.5 миллиона, использовав LO для организации документооборота" - не думаю что они будут книги верстать
<Alagos> Внутри компаний там нужно что-то типа tinyMCE или wysiwyg редактора, чтобы выделить жирным что надо и отступы расставить)
<tagezi> в нутри компаний типа бабушка из мухосранска?
<tagezi> в тех с которыми мне приходилось сталкиваться, нужны нормальные професиональные офисные пакеты, а не блокнот с возможностью выделить жирным
<UNIm95> Alagos: Origa полгода назад от рака лёгких умерла. А ее альбомы уже скачаны
<Alagos> tagezi: если мы говорим про cell или exell - то да
<Alagos> UNIm95: а если ты хочешь слушать на работе?
<tagezi> cell b exell?
<tagezi> прости, я не в теме
<Alagos> Ну как эта штука в LO называется, которая для таблиц?
<UNIm95> mp3 в мобиле. Что бы работодателя не подставить.
<Alagos> calc, во
<Alagos> UNIm95: а стриминг музыки решает эту проблему
<tagezi> нет, writer тоже нужен.. потому что в нормальных конторах нормальный документооборот
<Alagos> UNIm95: минус в том что некоторые редкие треки - отсутствуют
<tagezi> Alagos: у тебя на всё своё мнение есть? ))
<Alagos> UNIm95: но если с тем же vk.com сравнить - то в spotify названия задаются не пользователями, потому искать проще.
<Alagos> tagezi: нет, что ты. Только на те вещи, для которых я сформировал своё мнение)
<tagezi> Alagos: а ты знаешь, что зо прослушивание музыки в вк он может на 6 лет сесть?
<UNIm95> Alagos: Где отсутствуют? в стриминге или у меня?
<tagezi> хотя теперь знаешь
<Alagos> UNIm95: ай, что я тебе его парю) Просто глянь эту штуку - вдруг тебе понравится) В стриминге отсутствовать могут
<Alagos> tagezi: так я vk не предлагаю ему в германии, потому что там незаконно музыка лежит. А вот у spotify контракты с лэйблами и исполнителями
<tagezi> интересно что на этот счет гама говорит ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: А с этого места по-подробней.
<Alagos> Кстати, я вот тоже про прослушивание не понял. За хранение на компе - может быть наказан. А за прослушывание как?
<tagezi> UNIm95: с какого? за то что у вас нельзя качать незаконно выложеный контент? ))
<UNIm95> Качать можно. Раздавать нельзя.
<tagezi> у вас что зако поменяли?
<UNIm95> Как раз из-за гемы
<Alagos> tagezi: ты говорил именно про то чтобы слушать. Про скачинвание ничего небыло)
<tagezi> года три назад чела осудили
<tagezi> он с рапиды скачал диск металики
<UNIm95> Так как гема блокирует не лицензионный контент то как человек может понять что этот контент легален или нет?
<Alagos> Подозреваю что есть закон в стране, который недвусмысленно на эти вопросы отвечает
<tagezi> человек вообще не может понять легален он лили нет.. но обойти блокировки всегда можно
<Alagos> В моей стране - такого закона нет, потому можно ложить на это все)
<UNIm95> А докажите обход блокировки =)
<tagezi> если ты качаешь с рапиды только что вышедший диск, то понятно что это не легально
<Alagos> А в Германии действует презумпция невиновности?
<Alagos> Нелегально было его там выложить)
<UNIm95> А вдруг акция?
<Alagos> Ахаха))))
<Alagos> Именно так)
<Alagos> Металика свой альбом акционно на рапиду залила))
<tagezi> угу.. в суде раскажишь.. судья тоже скачет )
<Alagos> И скинула корешам линки)))
<Alagos> Это все забавно, но закон публичем, его можно найти и почитать. Всего-то и нужно что знать немецкий немного
<tagezi> UNIm95: короче гугли, ты там живёшь.. хотя я читал по русски тогда, может наши накосячили.. это было года 3-4 назад
<Alagos> http://geektimes.ru/post/130782/
<Alagos> Вот большее зло
<tagezi> хаха.. мужики просекли что то что они пытались сделать 2 года, я сделал за неделю и теперь могу повторить в любое время за 5 секунд ))))))
<tagezi> посыпали заказы.. это поле добавь, это удали, это вклбчи, это им не нужно ))))
<Alagos> А что ты сделал?
<tagezi> а написано же на баше, а не на с++ или асм.. всё гуглится, можно даже капипастом написать всё это
<tagezi> скрипт, который собирает таблицу с описанием функций
<Alagos> Тот, что показывал
<tagezi> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/User:Tagezi/CalcFunction
<Alagos> Ты давно помогаешь LO развивать?
<Alagos> Кстати, у него есть где-то список тех кто в него контрибьютит?
<tagezi> Alagos: не очень
<tagezi> да есть
<tagezi> всех кто вкладывается упоминают, это лицензия
<Alagos> exit
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-13
<Leagnus> ку! хто юзает bumbleebee?
<andrex> не я))
<andrex> !search bumbleebee
<andrex> !search nvidia
<andrex> !test
<andrex> test
<Leagnus> я потому BSOD и получал, шо у меня Nvidia Optimus
<andrex> бунтухелп помер)
<andrex> смотрел? http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/bumblebee
<Leagnus> спасибо, в процессе
<UNIm95> Главное не получить лишний пробел.
<Leagnus> ацкая вики nvidia - давала BusID "PCI:1:0:0" вместо BusID "PCI:01:00:0"
<andrex> ой а посмотреть самому какой там адрес не судьба)
<andrex> lshw dmesg lspci итд
<Leagnus> ну ты мну ваще за идиоита держишь lspci меня уже достал
<andrex> ибо нада понимать что пишут под конкретное железо и не факт что у тебя такоеже и ось тоже
<Leagnus> ну адрес-то шины должен быть единый
<andrex> мб, но не обязан ибо руки крюки
<andrex> короче говоря на доки полностью полагаться не льзя нужно и самому думать
<andrex> нельзя*
<Leagnus> капец, optirun -status выдаёт, что сервис не стартовал,
<Leagnus> 	а optirun --status – что Ready
<Leagnus> т.е. "status" c одним дефисом и с двумя
<andrex> service optirun status както так или может и нет)
<Leagnus> блин: у меня теперь X-сервера по циклу переключаются - даже залогиниться не успеваю
<Leagnus> bumblebee устанавливает 2-ой
<Leagnus> а в чём разница: Vivid Vervet vs Trusty Tahr?
<andrex> 1 промежуточная 2 лтс лонг терм суппорт или както так
<andrex> цыфорки
<andrex> разные еще
<andrex> и в 15.4 систем д
<andrex> который я чето не люблю
<andrex> test
<andrex> !ping
<andrex> грязный убунтухелп
<andrex> о свету дали)
<UNIm95> andrex: Ты её спугнул.
<andrex> лна сознание потеряла просто
<andrex> она
<andrex> от моей офигенности)
<andrex> нада носки постерать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> телефон с android mtp, подключается. Можно полазить по папкам но не дает скачать
<andrex> ну это уже фигня какаято у тя
<andrex> потому что у мну все работать из коробки)
<andrex> в генте из коробки))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> путь /run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp:host= ююю
<Leagnus> архлинукс-ру - мёртвая: сижу 2 дня - одни мертвецы
<andrex> восреси их, исус
<Leagnus> йа воскресю тока алчушшых и жаждушшых
<andrex> cs op #ubuntu-ru lector
<andrex> @deop
<Scrimmer> ребзя, подсобите, есть проблемс
<Scrimmer> есть ноут, есть убунта 14.04, проблемс - при переходе в спящий режим моментально включается, тоесть вырубился-врубился
<andrex> че nldr is missing
<andrex> или как его там)
<andrex> хм тоесть не засыпает)
<andrex> интересно
<Scrimmer> ну я же грю, жмяк кнопку
<Scrimmer> он вырубился и сразу включается
<Scrimmer> andrex: подсоби братишка
<andrex> а у тя ничего нет в кроне кпримеру или не стоит просыпаться там от лана или юб или мыши или клавиатуры в биосе
<andrex> скорее всего wake on lan или юзб или мыш клава  чето такое гдет стоит в биосе
<andrex> больше мыслей нет
<andrex> ну либо какаято задача в кроне выполняется постоянно или запланированно чтото
<andrex> а может он просто выспался)
<Scrimmer> короче, вредный ноут как tagezi
<Scrimmer> я тя понял
<Scrimmer> andrex: го в стрелялки по сети ?
<andrex> @devoice Scrimmer
<andrex> иди а пень
<Scrimmer> andrex: тело пишет, что такое появилось после установки ssd
<Scrimmer> и установки новой системы на него
<andrex> а свап есть?
<Scrimmer> andrex: предположим, что нет
<Scrimmer> andrex: какие действия ?
<andrex> делай свап
<andrex> или забей
<Scrimmer> andrex: своп есть
<andrex> ну тогды я фз
<andrex> чет у тя там настроено не так
<andrex> что то его будет
<Scrimmer> andrex: не особо ты мне и помог
<andrex> просто я сомневаюсь что установка ссд такое натварила
<andrex> чет в биосе не то
<andrex> и если ситема новая и ничего не ковырено
<Scrimmer> andrex: капитан, почему wine теперь называется wineHQ ?
<Scrimmer> ну новая в том плане, что просто переустановили 14.04
<Scrimmer> до этого тоже 14.04 стояла
<andrex> в каком месте он там он hq стал?
<andrex> и вашпе я спать пошел
<Scrimmer> https://www.winehq.org/
<Scrimmer> во
<andrex> у них спроси
<andrex> почему они уже несколько лет так зовутся
<andrex> ты от жизни отстал лет на 7 - 8
<Scrimmer> спать иди
<andrex> щас
<andrex> и тебя тут оставлю)
<andrex> нуну
<Scrimmer> andrex: ну давай поговорим
<Scrimmer> andrex: почему ты молчишь
<Scrimmer> andrex: ты что, уснул ?
<Leagnus> http://ubuntu.ru/get не пойму, почему в имени образа "Ubuntu Desktop 64-bit" стоит AMD
<Leagnus> на Интел-машинах он пойдёт?
<UNIm95> Scrimmer: hq= Head Quater
<UNIm95> Leagnus: Да пойдет. Но вопрос? сколько оперативы у тебя?
<Leagnus> шетыри
<UNIm95> Тогда нафиг не нужно 64 бита
<Leagnus> а может под прерывания видюхи уйдёт хоть какой-то диапазон адресов RAM?
<UNIm95> Leagnus:  и вообще https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<Leagnus> а, он и на 32-bit уйдёт, да?
<UNIm95> Leagnus:  Чего? ""прерывания видюхи уйдёт хоть какой-то диапазон адресов RAM?""
<Leagnus> ну, выделяется жеж под видюху рамка
<UNIm95> И что?
<Leagnus> ну, экономия: под видюху ежели будет из тех адресов, которые недоступны ОСи
<UNIm95> Leagnus:  без обид. Но что за хрень ты несёшь? Я ничерта не понимаю.
<Leagnus> зайди в диспетчер устройств и посмотри диапазоны памяти RAM под каждое устройство
<UNIm95> У меня нет такого.
<Leagnus> думаю, свыше 3 Гб уже стоит переходить на 64-bit
<UNIm95> Leagnus: Я долгое время сидел с 8гб на 32 бит системе. И проблем не видел.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ядро -pae
<UNIm95> Естественно
<Infra_HDC> с пом. пае можно до до 48гбайт юзать
<UNIm95> Infra_HDC: 64
<Infra_HDC> мей би, также как 32бит без пае до 4г, где-то видел что не 64 а именно 48
<UNIm95> Некоторые железяки такое не разрешали.
<UNIm95> Просто из-за лока в биосе =(
<Infra_HDC> это тем более удивительно, т.к. пае еще со времен пентиум-про поддерживается процами
<Infra_HDC> ну когда уже выйдет 16.04? не могу дождаться
<UNIm95> Infra_HDC: А зачем?
<UNIm95> Там системж будут на юзерах испытывать.
<UNIm95> неплохо я опечатался.
<Infra_HDC> UNIm95, хотя бы лтс версия. пробовал 15.04, те фичи, которые работали там, только после обновления из сети заработали. пришлось махнуть рукой и на деб 7 перейти )
<UNIm95> Infra_HDC: А почему откатился? Сейчас же актуальный 8
<UNIm95> Да и при 15,04 вроле 8-й был
<Infra_HDC> UNIm95, https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/11665064 полный текст истории. конкретная задача, конкретное сочетании конфигурации железо+по не работало
<Scrimmer> andrex: ты спишь ?
<Leagnus> он др..др.. дремает
<Scrimmer> слабак
<Sergey_IT> говорят, сегодня день программиста... мои соболезнования
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему соболезнования?
<Sergey_IT> их обманули... программирования в чистом виде не существует - важна предметная область
<JohnDoe_71Rus> программист ошибается один раз в жизни
<Sergey_IT> если бы...
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-12
<spaik> привет
<spaik> какой то бред с сетевым принтером
<andrex> бывает че
<spaik> не печатает) доступ к сети есть - 2 принтер на этом же компе - делаю его сетевым норм печатает
<andrex> че за принтер то?
<spaik> дрова ставил и через веб и через консоль и через гуй а оно х......
<spaik> LBP6000
<andrex> уу канон
<andrex> фзфз
<spaik> таки он печатал то номр
<andrex> у меня ни один не завелся канон)
<spaik> я завел нормально его
<andrex> 2900 3600
<spaik> тока щас заработал кэнон пиксма 5200
<spaik> не печатает блин
<aleksei`> утра
<andrex> spaik: мне не понятно одно, че у тя за вантузятская превычка когда чето чиниш ребутаться?
<spaik> это убунта тут без перезагрузки много что не идет)
<spaik> проверенно мною
<spaik> вотнепонятно - делаю все как всегда - то работает то нет
<spaik> вот там - чье имя произносить нельзя нет такого - настроенное раз работает и сейчас)
<spaik> а тут как 1 раз - нвидиа поставил дрова не стали - потом стали
<spaik> принтер стал - щас не работает
<andrex> озорник затейник, без перезагрузки у него купс не перегружается)
<andrex> !pm > spaik
<ubuntuhelp> spaik, please see my private message
<snql> тихо тут, давайте хоть холиварчик какой
<snql> aptitude vs apt-get
<spaik> а я арча поставил - и в бан бум))))
<snql> ай молодец
<spaik> а по теме аптитуде удобнее по мне)
<snql> spaik, знал что если сложить юзеров манжары и арча, то получится больше чем на убунте?
<spaik> манжаро отстой
<spaik> на костылях весь
<spaik> мне реально понравился консольный аптитуде
<spaik> удобно же
<snql> так а с генту что?
<spaik> на 1 ноуте стоит гента - на еще 1 калька) на школьном арч на 15 школьных калька и на 2 убунта
<snql> я решил накатать на пень второй google os
<snql> может летать будет, их же на атомы ставят
<snql> ибо убунта не могёт. все жутко там тормозит, тот же lubuntu
<spaik> поставь 10.04
<spaik> иделаьный вариант - там и компиз был и снег
<snql> мне визуальные эффекты в последнюю очередь там нужны
<tagezi> можно 12.04
<snql> там вроде еще gt 7500
<tagezi> и да.. компиз удалить нафиг и убунту почитсиить от мусару кононикла
<tagezi> и будет нормально
<snql> там может сразу арч накатить
<snql> без мусора
<spaik> хз чем вам арч не угодил - все работаетвсегда - в убунте тож работает - но если не работает то поправить почти невозможно
<snql> кому не угодил, я по нему фанатею
<spaik> а вот в кальке надо пилить ) у меня даж картридер не заработал пришлось ядро собирать самому ) вот и научился
<snql> а канониклу вообще все кланяться и ноги целовать должны
<snql> единственный практически, кто пытается сделать красиво и установить убунту каждой домохозяйке
<tagezi> угу.. если каждый идиот может этим пользоваться, то только идиот этим пользоваться и будет
<spaik> нет я не согласен
<aleksei`> в 16.04 вообще apt install и вперёд )
<spaik> в генте сложно но узнаешь систему и линукс. но я ставлю убунту тем кому это ненадо - инте и игры в однокласах
<snql> такой вики на арче и опытное комьюнити я не встречал нигде
<spaik> это да
<spaik> но по убунту много всего тож
<spaik> хотя подустарело уже
<spaik> все сделали бы что то одно но дельное гибкое )
<spaik> ато дистров много а нормальных мало
<snql> кстати на убунту плавающий релиз не планируется?
<snql> ну например отдельный, как у openSUSE Tumbleweed
<spaik> вот что плохо x86_64 Linux 4.7.2-1-A ставит само по умолчанию . а дров то нвидиа нет еще под такое ядро
<snql> клевая же вещь этот snappy, давно беспокоит проблема, что программы пишут куда хотят, через пару месяцев захламляется папка home
<snql> и apparmor еще
<snql> выделяется каталог для программы и ее версии и пиши туда что хочет, я считаю это правильно. когда в системе казалось бы порядок, то в директории пользователя мусорка
<andrex> !search nvidia ppa
<ubuntuhelp> Found: ppa, ubotu, help, flash64, binarydriver, twinview, stages-also, ppapurge, nodeco, nonxgl
<andrex> !webupd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='webupd'
<andrex> !sgfxi
<ubuntuhelp> Sgfxi — простой скрипт, позволяющий легко устанавливать и обновлять закрытые драйверы видеокарт. На сегодняшний день поддерживаются драйверы ATI fglrx и Nvidia. Установка: cd /usr/local/bin && wget -Nc smxi.org/sgfxi && chmod +x sgfxi && sgfxi -h
<andrex> их может просто в репах нет вот и все)
<andrex> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<andrex> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<andrex> юзай интел)
<aleksei`> интел - сила
<andrex> да у мну 473 и пофиг ему)
<andrex> откуда ты выкопал ядро 47 в убунте) вот еще вопрос)
<spaik> это не убунта
<spaik> но в убунте я тож его ставил
<spaik> сам собрал
<andrex> ну вот
<aleksei`> 4.4 последнее
<aleksei`> вроде ...
<andrex> а не про убунту плакать нада на багзиллу того кто ваяет другое чето) пусть патчи пишут
<artus> типа трям
<aleksei`> ну трям
<spaik> привет
<snql> !
<andrex> artus: типо бу!
<stayasinic> а что такого постоянно линукс на диск пишет?
<stayasinic> не считая логов конечно.
<stayasinic> открыл  iotop а там переодически по пару кб записывается
<Sergey_IT> подсознание работает
<stayasinic> понятн очто ядро на диск сбрасывает данные. ну и файлосистема там тоже шоркает.
<stayasinic> это как-то можно убрать? тайлс же вообще не пишет на диск ничего например и паппи тоже
<stayasinic> или без вариантов?
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<Sergey_IT> ставишь ДОС и там ничего не шоркает
<andrex> мультики твои передает в фсб
<andrex> в убунте щас какаято фигня реализована которая собирает нажатие кнопок и еще какуюто телеметрию и шлет в мс)
<Sergey_IT> делать им больше нечего....
<andrex> типо чтобы перекинуть обратно на винду юзверей перешедшиъ туда случайно)
<andrex> каким макаром фз_
<Sergey_IT> когда-то писал такую приблуду
<Sergey_IT> логирование всех нажатий
<andrex> зато бунта теперь в 10 ке и работать может с vs
<andrex> космонавты уже незнают как распиарить ее
<andrex> нада стащить дистр у гугла и посмотреть чем оно отличается от обычной бунты)
<Sergey_IT> "и тебя посодят... а ты не воруй"
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> ку
<piyavking> кю
<Sergey_IT> ругаться запрещено!
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-13
<aleksei`> утра
<spaik> привет
<tomfarr> ку
<tagezi> ку
<Asphacean> Есть кто живой?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<tagezi> поверил :)
<andrex> угу
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-14
<tomfarr> на поболтать выйдет кто?
<artus> алееее, утрооооооо чилавекиииии
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а? что? кто? где?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где я?
<artus> джоонниииииии :D это тыыыы? все хорошоо, ты здееесььь
<tomfarr> джони, заряжай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пиу пиу
<artus> дай джони жару :D
<artus> кстатии, вопрос. а лдап умеет по человечески чтоб в него винда вошла,  и таки кушала пользователей лдапа для авторизации ?
<artus> о как напугал :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> авторы лдапа утверждают что да
<artus> чет я подозреваю что кроме авторов сие колдунство передаетцо только из поколения в поколение :D
<artus> причем по бабушкиным линиям, в виде преданий и сказаний о подвигах
<spaik> кто ставил на убунту ядро 4.7.3 и nvidia драйвера?
<artus> кто ставил ядро и не положил на место, ану, в глаза смотретьььь :D где ваша совесть, убирать за собой не приучили? :D
<rapidsp> artus, вроде должно. Гдето даже слышал реализуют
<artus> rapidsp, до тебя тоже эти сказания доходили? :D
<rapidsp> помню напевали акыны...
<artus> угу, тут без домбры не радобратцо ))
<rapidsp> И бидон кумыса :)
<artus> да, без кумыса вообше никуда, а лучше меммного кумыса, а еще лучше кумыс-портер чтоб уж наверняка :D
<aleksei`> утра
<snql> счастья, благополучия
<Sergey_IT> и много гитик
<fobo7> привет всем
<fobo7> есть кто?!
<Sergey_IT> только боты
<spaik> есть
<fobo7> как исправить
<fobo7>  Не вдалося завантажити http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Неможливо знайти очікуваний запис 'main/binary-i386/Packages' у 'Release' файлі (Невірний запис у sources.list, або пошкоджений файл)
<spaik> толку от меня не много но может и посогу чем
<fobo7> и не виполняется sudo apt-get update
<fobo7> b gj 'njve yt
<fobo7> и по єтому не могу обновиться
<spaik> а если попробовать установить через синаптик?
<fobo7> єто я обновится хочу
<spaik> или стандартной - магазин и там обновить систему попробовать
<spaik> может быть оно запущено там уже ?
<Sergey_IT> так написано - неправильная запись в sources.list
<fobo7> что сделать чтоби исправить
<aleksei`> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=213348.0
<aleksei`> тут почитай
<Sergey_IT> кстати там хром только для amd64 архитектуры, для i386 нет
<sk1> привет
<sk1> кто-нибудь может помочь настроить выделенный сервер?
<snql> с этим бы вопросом на сайт фрилансеров)
<artus> ктот в кадах 3d чертит? воопрос так сказать не про сами кады, а на засыпку :D
<tagezi> мармеладками засыпать будешь?
<artus> угууу ))) привет тагезя))
<tagezi> трям
<tagezi> artus: так чо у тебя за вопрос?
<rapidsp> вопрос тоже надо угадать :)
<artus> смотрии, есть у тебя сборка на 500+ деталей, нееужели ты будеш добавлять одну деталь оставив активной всю эту сборку, и когда оно начинает ложить комп просчитывая всес этот упоротый комплекс на каждое твое телодвижение. или всеж возмеш модуль в которы
<artus> й ты прикручиваеш, воткнеш, а уже потом посмотриш как оно в общей сборке выглядит
<tagezi> вообще.. делаются примитивы, потом вкладываются в один большой шняг, и крутят его.. прощёт по диталям нужен когда ты расчитываешь физически характеристики для конструкции
<tagezi> но так оно может считать до недели на кластере, зависит от масштабности и сложности проекта
<tagezi> так что я тебя не понимать что ты хочешь
<artus> аай забей)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно скрывать ненужные детали. оставить только маму и папу
<tagezi> artus: чо ты там тискаешь то?
<artus> да не можно а нуужно. хотя некоторым упоротым видать недойти до этого :D а еще можно и слоями польззоватцо:D
<artus> да ен я, персонаж тут у меня особо упоротый, которму так и хочетцо дыроколом вентиляции лишней сделать в голове :D
<tagezi> пусть крутит если ему заняться больше нечем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или кажную деталь в свой файл и "инклудить" в проект
<artus> он фсю плеш проел ноя что x5670 16 рама , 770 видево и система на ссд гавно и тормозит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хехе.  у меня на столе франкенштейн на обслушивании. селерон 1,7 и 2x128Mb мозгов
<artus> правда у этого упорыша и авира - китайский антивирус :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нить ковырял blueman с пристрастием?
<artus> когдатоо давно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в принципе все работает. но надо пошаманить что бы работало после ребута или логона
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надоело. хочется разобраться раз и навсегда
<artus> а чего не работает после логона? в автостарт скриптом дергать не ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: наушники цепляются как гарнитура. а что бы получить A2DP надо пошаманить.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> запустить одну строчку скрипта, и удалить потом снова спарить устройства. иначе при подключении A2DP ошибка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скрипт в автозагрузке стоит, но видно что то не хватает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но лучше обсудить вечером, с конкретными командами и выхлопом консоли
<aleksei`> домой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: тут?
<andrex> че ты хотиш реализовать можно сделать и без скриптов при помощи udev rules
<andrex> даже гдето правило было на гите
<andrex> тока найти не могу) сраный хром обновился теперь все страницы опаньки)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это мне?
<andrex> да
<andrex> загугли a2dp bluetooth udev или както так
<andrex> моет нароеш)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дело не в этом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня вот этот баг https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1283003
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и в его обсуждении я нарыл временное решение "pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это и стоит скриптом при логине
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но почему то надо обязательно удалить уже спареное устройство. Затем запустить эту строчку, и потом спаривать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но после релогина или перезагрузки надо заново
<andrex> фз у меня тут чудеса тварятся)
<andrex> плазма зависла походу)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> холодный синтез достигнут!
<andrex> угу
<andrex> мало того что ниче открыть не могу так еще и окна остаются на фоне)
<andrex> щас серию досмотрю и грохну
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Утром такое было. Но у меня lxde
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ребут спасительный
<andrex> да нафиг перепущу накрайняк иксы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я просто не знал как из консоли ttyX убить гуёвую сессию
<andrex> попробуй через rc.local или крон тупо комманды волотить какие нуны)
<andrex> если рц локал еще есть)
<andrex> я чет не помню)
<pashtetx90> всем здрасте
<snql> ку
<dez12> дратути
<snql> dez12, что тебя беспокоит в такой поздний час? излей нам свою душу
<dez12> скука меня гложет неведомо откуда налетемши
<snql> dez12, собери кальку, скучно не будет
<snql> или установи убунту и путем выпиливания всего ненужного сделай из нее генту
<dez12> snql, до генту у меня ещё руки не доросли
<dez12> но звучит заманчиво
<Sergey_IT> dez12, напиши какую-нибудь программку...
<Sergey_IT> и сразу сбежал...
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-15
<aleksei`> утра
<artus> тттааадаааммммм
<snql> вообще возможно подменить пакет на зеркале с хэшсуммой? какой-нибудь бэкдорчик там запихнуть
<snql> вот подумал, зеркало же в стране у провайдера государственного
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: ты куда вчера свалил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пользуй оригинальный источник
<snql> заманчиво то как, скорость в 5 раз выше
<snql> tagezi, тебя никогда не беспокоило это? а вдруг вот так обновишься с зеркала страны, которое убунту выбрало за тебя при установке, а там тебе подбросили бэкдор
<snql> и следят за тобой
<tagezi> snql: у меня гента.. :)
<snql> на генту тут табу
<tagezi> и зеркала всегда выбираются ближайшие или свободные, вопервых, это снижает сетевой трафик, вовторых снежает перегрузку серверов
<tagezi> снижает*
<tagezi> так все жедают, все у кого достаточно большой исходящий трафик
<tagezi> TDF тоже так делает.. у них даже расылка есть зеркал, зеркала распиханы по всему свету, и тебя автоматом на ближайшее перекидывает
<tagezi> и да.. зеркало можно руками всегда выбрать, если ты вдруг не доверяешь какому-то специфическому
<tagezi> snql: кстати, обычно файлы с хеш-сумой и пакетами лежат на разных зеркалах, это какраз делают чтобы не подминили :)
<snql> tagezi, хочется верить что так оно и есть, ибо у меня всегда выбирало зеркало моей страны, а обновлялось все даже с отсутствием внешнего интернета
<snql> ну у нас ресурсы внутри страны остаются доступны при отрицательном балансе
<tagezi> snql: компиляй из исходников, если боишься
<JohnDoe_71Rus> snql: а тебя не волнует что ты сейчас общаешься с помощью технологии из лаборатории darpa
<snql> это другое
<snql> меня волнует возможность подмены пакетов и только
<snql> в репе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все уже давно подменили в протоколе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ARPA была ответственна за спонсирование разработки сети ARPANET (которая переросла в Интернет), а также версии BSD (университета Беркли) системы UNIX и стека протоколов TCP/IP.
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, он же сказал, его интерисуют только гномики, которые бегают по серверу и подменяют пакета на мешки с подарками )
<tagezi> покеты*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бздяшные чертята
<tagezi> кому скучно, можете поразвлекаться https://www.cs.hmc.edu/picobot/
<tagezi> первая задача элементарная, вторая уже интереснее :)
<tagezi> там их 7 :)
<artus> аа, я тихо плачу, оказываетцо снести пас в  форточках проще чем в линухе :D прям от слова совсем
<tagezi> да там пас только как защита от идиота
<artus> не, ну я даже додуматцо не мог что можно тупо вызывать кмд шифтом и нет юзер панеслась :D
<tagezi> чо, apt-get purge реально удаляет пользовательские настройки? о_О
<snql> ну если программа насрала по кастомным путям то никакой purge не поможет
<snql> home как помню не трогает
<snql> а всякие апачевские конфиги в /etc без пуржа оставляет
<snql> вообще говно это все. snappy бы уже побыстрей с appguard, который покажет программе где ее место
<andrex> tagezi: ге ты это увидывал?
<tagezi> andrex: http://fontanka.fi/articles/30422/
<tagezi> jq
<tagezi> ой
<tagezi> andrex: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=203117.msg2220753#msg2220753
<tagezi> снапи в топку... тлько вирусню разводить и ситему захломлять, больше не для чего не нужно
<andrex> мдя
<UNIm95> tagezi: вроде не трогает то что находится в /home но сносит /etc/progname
 * andrex решил почистить хомяк
<andrex> тотально так
<andrex> в след раз чтоб порядок был)
<andrex> ибо нефиг
<UNIm95> andrex: сделай бэкап
<andrex> нууу мне некуда бекап сувать на 500 гигов)
<UNIm95> andrex: я про конфиги
<andrex> все что нужное на внешних такшто можно ломать)
<andrex> нуу конфиги я не трогаю
<andrex> нууу почти)
<andrex> нада будет купить mini pcie ссд и воткнуть его место вафлямодуля
<andrex> либо припаять еще один порт) в принципе место есть
<UNIm95> andrex: а что за материнка?
<andrex> безпонятия
<andrex> это бук
<UNIm95> andrex: хрен получится. может быть так что на этих линиях дискретка висит
<UNIm95> а m.2Слот есть?
<andrex> неа
<andrex> и дискретки нет
<andrex> и небыло ее тут никогда
<andrex> хотяя место для чипа есть
<andrex> можно впаять)
<andrex> хотяя я такие дискретки дискретками то не называю
<andrex> ладно бы на mxm
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-16
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<aleksei`> утра
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-17
<viktor> тест
<ubuntuhelp> viktor, Есть контакт.
<snql> viktop, pong from ie
<snql> viktor, pong from ie
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-18
<fdgdfgfdg> privet
<tagezi> tevirp
<Sergey_IT> завтра на работу :( - отпуск кончился
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-11
<aleksei`> всем утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о, живые букафки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что включает в себя загрузчик grub который пишется в mbr? таймаут там есть или читается из конфига в /etc/
<Admin1488> парни
<Admin1488> а в .config
<Admin1488> только настройки прогже?
<Admin1488> /home/user/.config
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по задумке да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можешь там прон припрятать
<Admin1488> я ток что ее **** rm рекурсивно, но вроде успел остановить хз что он там успел стереть, поставлю себе защиту от себя на эту команду)
<Admin1488> я в онлайне порно смотрю)
<hhee> бесплатный хостинг подскажите? можно без mysql
<hhee> :)
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-12
<aleksei`> утра
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-13
<aleksei`> утра
<denisbannov> Ребят подскажите видеокарта Geforce GT1030 поддерживаеться на ubuntu 16.04.3?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это новое или старое? старое на нуво (nouveau) скорей всего
<denisbannov> Эта видеокарта вышла где то в мае месяце
<denisbannov> этого года
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а погуглить не?
<denisbannov> Вроде как 384 драйвер должен ее поддерживать, вот и спрашиваю может кто сталкивался с такой видеокартой  или у кого нибудь стоит)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://medium.com/@samnco/using-the-nvidia-gt-1030-for-cuda-workloads-on-ubuntu-16-04-4eee72d56791
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже куду завели
<aleksei`> только эфиг не помайнить )
<aleksei`> *эфир
<denisbannov> да мне нафиг этот эфир не нужен, я не майнер)
<denisbannov> спс за информацию
<JohnDoe_71Rus> новый супер блокчейн алгоритм из росии - chifir
<denisbannov> )) майнеры сейчас в жопе, сложность в 2 раза почти повысилась, а курс такой же) А кто к кредит взял видеокарты у того сейчас вообще конкретно пригорает, так как уже еле еле наскребают на кредит, если уже и не свои доплачивают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.calend.ru/holidays/0/0/916/ с празднеком что ли
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну бухаем тогда )
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-14
<aleksei`> утра
<Ne0S> дня )
<Admin1488> разгара дня
<vamadir> народ, имеет ли смысл для маленькой компании делать физ сервер windows server+hyper-v а на нем  виртуальные АД + шлюз на убунту? Система для отказоустойчивасти
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-15
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Ne0S> Hi
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-17
<agreencat> !help
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-10
<aleksei`> утра всем
<ROM_> Добрый день! Есть кто живой вообще?
<rapidsp> врядли
<SergeyIT> эт точно
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-11
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как в консоли переключить временно что бы вывод на английском был?
<andrex> LC_ALL
<andrex> же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bash: LC_ALL: команда не найдена
<andrex> не тупи
<andrex> LC_ALL="en_US.utf8"
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-12
<aleksei`> утра
<moogle1> Хелп! У меня Яндекс Диск через webdav в fstab прописан и он короче в режиме чтения стал. Как ему права поменять?
<moogle1> https://s8.hostingkartinok.com/uploads/images/2018/09/6deffa29ca8f682556f1942eec8fa23e.png
<qwefytuoityty> Ïåøó ÷åðåç ïåðåâîä÷èêè íà Ubuntu òàìáû è ïèñàë äàëüøå, íî èç-çà íå êîðåêòíîãî ïåðåâîäà ìåíÿ íå ðåäêî ïîñûëàþò ñþäà. Íå êàê íå óäà¸òñÿ èì äî êîíöà îïèñàòü ñèòóàöûþ, à ìîæåò ó íèõ íåò ðåøåíèÿ. ß íà÷àë èñïîëüçîâàòü Linux c 15 Xu. Ñèòóàöûÿ òàêàÿ: 4ãá, 1òâ HDD, óñòàíîâëåíà ubuntu-mate 18 64 áèò ðàçäåë ïîäêà÷êè 10ÃÁ. Åñòü Windows óñòàíîâëåíà íà äðóãîì ðàçäåëå. btrfs. Ïîâåäåíèå òàêîå: èñïîëüçóþ áðàóçåð Ferefox, êîãäà ïàìÿòü íà÷èíàåò âû
<qwefytuoityty> òåñíÿòñÿ â ðàçäåë ïîäêà÷êè ìíîãî ñòðàíèö îòêðûòî è íàáèðàåòñÿ 700 - 1500 ìá â ðàçäåëå ïîäêà÷êè ëèíóêñ çàâèñàåò ïî çâóêó äèñêà ñëûøíî, ÷òî â ýòîò ìîìåíò äèê ðàáîòàåò ñ ñèëüíîé íàãðóçêîé. ×àñòî èïîëüçóþ âèðòóàëüíûå ìàøèíû â Windows VB è VMware Player ïîâåäåíèå âåçäå îäèíàêîâîå òîëüêî áûñòðåå ïðîèñõîäèò çàâèñàíèå Ëèíóêñà â âèðòóàëüíîé ìàøèíå òàê êàê íà âèðòóàëüíûõ ìàøèíàõ èñïîëüçóþ 2560 Ìá. + åñòü âîçìîæíîñòü íà Windows ïîñìîòðåò ê
<qwefytuoityty> àê âåä¸ò ñåáÿ ïðîöåñîð è äèñê â ïëàíå çàãðóæåííîñòè êîãäà çàâèñàåò Ëèíóêñ â âèðòóàëüíîé ìàøèíå. Âîò òàê ñåáÿ âèä¸ò äèñê êîãäà âèðòóàëüíàÿ ìàøèí ñ xu, lu, u-mate, 15-18 64, fedora 27 64 êîãäà Ëèíóêñ çàâèñ https://ufile.io/zscfb ìàêñèìàëüíîå âðåìÿ ÷òî ÿ æäàë ýòî ïðèìåðíî 40 ìèíóò. Ðåøåíèå òîëüêî ïîêà îäíî çàêðûòü âèðòóàëüíóþ ìàøèíó èëè ñäåëàòü ïðîãðàìíûé resest â èðòóàëüíî ìàøèíå, ÷òî ðàâíî âûêëþ÷èòü ïèòàíèå. Âîïðîñ, åñòü ïîäîçðåí
<qwefytuoityty> èå, ÷òî íà äàííûé ìîìåíò ýòî âîçìîæíî ðåøèòü òîëüêî óâåëè÷åíèåì ïàìÿòè, ÷òîáû ìåíøå èñïîëüçîâàòü ïîäêà÷êó? Èëè êàê-òî ðàçðàáî÷èêè ýòî äîëæíû ïåðåäåëàòü. Èëè åòî íå îò íåõâàòêè ïàìÿòè? Ðóññêèé ôîðóì íåìíîãî ïî÷èòàë î çàâèñàíèÿõ, òàì ïî ðçíîìó. Òàêîå ïîâåäåíèå êàê ÿ îïèñàë ó ìåíÿ ïîñòîÿíî â 15 âåðñèÿõ è â 16 è â 17 è â 18 è åñëè ÷òî-òî íå èçìåíèòñÿ äóìàþ è â 19 òîæå ñàìîå áóäåò.
<qwefytuoityty> cpu amd
<qwefytuoityty> and
<JohnDoe_71Rus> qwefytuoityty: codepage
<qwefytuoityty> 40 ìèíóò äèñê ðàáîòàåò â ñèëüíîé íàãðóçêå, æäàë áû äîëüøå è äîëøå áû ðàáîòàë äèñê ñ òàêîé íàãðóçêî, à îòâèñàíèÿ Ëèíóêñà íå ïðîèñõîäèò
<ubuntuhelp> qwefytuoityty! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<qwefytuoityty> cp1251 - ok  i can use ut8
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и не надо постить такие портянки. используй https://paste.ubuntu.com/
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-13
<alexleto> доброе утро! нужна помощь. Поставил xubuntu v.18.04.01 рядом с виндой. И у меня идет разница в системном времени на этих осях - в винде на 6 ч. раньше. Как поменяю в одной ОС, это сказывается на другой. Что делать?
<aleksei`> утра
<yuram17> andrex, мне таки удалось подключить сетевую папку самбы в последней версии виндовс 10
<yuram17> хочешь узнать спроси как.
<yuram17> подробности в картинке https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aj5qW1CWj5EtgqRRdtRyQewh25u6mA
<yuram17> есть тут кто?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет
<yuram17> не могу подключиться с манджары по самбе в тунаре к шаре вин 10. у когон работает?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-14
<cyberkar> Прив
<cyberkar> Какая версия Ubuntu сейчас самая  стабильная и новая
<aleksei`> утра
<geekcyberkar> привет
<yuram17> как дела?
<yuram17> чтото тихо на канале
<geekcyberkar> ;)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> :d70:d
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Тебе 70?
<Sergey_IT> (21:13:01) UNIm95 [~unim95@2a02:908:d70:d760:230:18ff:fec3:fdb9] entered the room.
<Sergey_IT> это твоё
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Это не моё. Это Unitymedia. IPv6
<Sergey_IT> так разберись! Что за смйлики в ipv6 - вирус может?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня смайлики и в отметках времени кажет 21:38)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-16
<ChronosX> Всем привет!
#ubuntu-ru 2019-09-10
<mintdja> chimpa (~chimp@SpotChat-t5g.6q5.199.173.IP) has quit (Quit: take this channel and shove it)
<mintdja> ))
<mintdja> пардон. не туда
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2019-09-11
<arinov> раньше вроде больше людей торчало
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
#ubuntu-ru 2019-09-13
<NoOova> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzkYc70ohYcmOUdBQUdaTUVDU2c/view 2012-02-28
#ubuntu-ru 2019-09-15
<JohnDoe_71Rus> очень странно. После меню груб 15 секунд черный экран и комп чего-то ждет. Потом начинает шуршать диском. Это не задержка меню груб, это после выбора пункта меню
